# offener Brief an Trump



## Rarek (5. April 2016)

Avaaz - Offener Brief "Welt an Trump" - Jetzt unterzeichnen



> Sehr geehrter Herr Trump,
> 
> So nicht.
> 
> ...






ich wollte das mal verbreiten (momentan sind es rund 750.000 Unterschriften/h )


----------



## Stryke7 (5. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Offener Brief:  Toll,  aber ich glaube das muss man nicht explizit ausdrücken ...  

Petition:  Schwachsinn.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

sollte ich lieber "ich habe da was gefunden und will es teilen" hinschreiben?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Unterschrieben habe ich und hoffe das er nicht Präsident wird, sonst setze ich keinen Fuss in die USA!


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Wird ihn ohnehin nicht interessieren. 

Falls er wirklich gewählt wird, dann gute Nacht. Dann gehts um ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück.


----------



## Icephoen1x (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Das schlimme ist,  dass ich ab August 4 Monate in den USA bin


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

du armer... wegen Arbeit?


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Gibts immerhin gutes Wasser und Essen xD


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Zur Not gibt es ja noch die Mars Mission


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Jedes Land bekommt die "Politiker" die es verdient. Die USA hat Trump, wir die AfD. Erschreckend ist nicht das es diese "Politiker" gibt. Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die sowas ernsthaft wählen und denen Macht anvertrauen.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jedes Land bekommt die "Politiker" die es verdient. Die USA hat Trump, wir die AfD. Erschreckend ist nicht das es diese "Politiker" gibt. Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die sowas ernsthaft wählen und denen Macht anvertrauen.


Sind genau jene die dann unter dem gewählten Präsidenten leiden werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sind genau jene die dann unter dem gewählten Präsidenten leiden werden.



Würde nicht passieren wenn die anstatt nur der Wahlplakate auch mal das Wahlprogramm lesen würden


----------



## scorplord (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Würde nicht passieren wenn die anstatt nur der Wahlplakate auch mal das Wahlprogramm lesen würden



... und verstehen


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



scorplord schrieb:


> ... und verstehen


Hapert schon beim Lesen^^


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Omg. Ändert mal einer den Thread-Titel... Da rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

Hat sich bei den ausgeschiedenen Präsidenten oder noch im Amt oder als erhoffter Nachfolger schon mal von etwas beeindrucken lassen? Gerade Trump wird sich durch so etwas garantiert nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2016)

Warum ignorieren das Ted Cruz?


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Seabound schrieb:


> Omg. Ändert mal einer den Thread-Titel...


Vorschläge?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> Avaaz - Offener Brief "Welt an Trump" - Jetzt unterzeichnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry aber das ist einfach nur eine peinliche Petition...
Als ob Clinton oder sogar Cruz besser wären als Trump. Die unterscheiden sich im Prinzip nur durch den Auftrittsstil....

Und wenn er gewählt wird, dann von den Bürgern der USA und da hat "die Welt" nichts zu entscheiden sondern ganz allein der Wähler.

Übrigens:
Trump ist nur Populist er wird sich also nach dem Wind drehen, Cruz dagegen ist ein Ideologe. Und Clinton ist auch nicht ohne Grund in den USA so unbeliebt. 
Das wird ein Rennen zwischen Clinton und Trump beide sind in den USA, also den zwei unbeliebtesten Politikern in ihrem Land.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

Da hatte ja schon ein Mod die Finger drin und den " Urtext " kenne ich nicht. Generell würde ich etwas wählen was sofort einen Bezug zum Thema bietet


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Rarek schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



wurde bereits geändert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red-Hood (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jedes Land bekommt die "Politiker" die es verdient. Die USA hat Trump, wir die AfD. Erschreckend ist nicht das es diese "Politiker" gibt. Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die sowas ernsthaft wählen und denen Macht anvertrauen.


Die AFD ist nur ein  Symptom  unserer versagenden Politik. Immer wieder lustig, wenn Menschen über die AFD schimpfen und dabei durchgehend nur zu gerne vergessen, dass die für die derzeitige Lage am allerwenigsten können und niemals Ursache sein können.
Aber das mag man sich nicht eingestehen. Lieber stumpf draufhauen, ist ja grad modern.


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Seabound schrieb:


> wurde bereits geändert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öhm... also ich sehe bei dir nen Like aus diesem Thema... und, was soll das mir jetzt sagen? denn die Überschrift ist immernoch die selbe, wie die vom erstellen


edit: 
gut, ich hatte nen Rechtschreibfehler drinne... warum sagt ihr das nicht auch so?
(weningstens gibts ne Versionshistorie... da sieht man es)

und danke Laudian ^^ einer der das Schwammige hier versteht (oder dem es in Auge stach  )


----------



## homeboy93 (6. April 2016)

Ganz ehrlich Clinton ist auch nicht besser. Trump macht im Moment auch Wahlkampf für die Reps, dass muss man bedenken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

Im Startpost steht aber das was korrigiert wurde und in dem Beitrag von Seabound ist nur ein Like drin zur getroffenen Aussage.


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Im Startpost steht aber das was korrigiert wurde und in dem Beitrag von Seabound ist nur ein Like drin zur getroffenen Aussage.



ja... nach der änderung... aber ansonsten kam ihm nur mit "das sieht mistig aus, mach anders" - damit kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## waldprophet99 (7. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

@ 





Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibts immerhin gutes Wasser und Essen xD



vor allem in Flint, Michigan!


----------



## Adi1 (7. April 2016)

Was soll denn der Blödsinn?

Wir können doch eh nix daran ändern, dass ist eine Sache von den Amis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

Letztlich bleibt es jedem freigestellt auf bestimmte Sachen zu reagieren und jemand meint er müsse dem Bauernlümmel ein paar Takte zu geigen dann soll er es tun auch wenn das Blatt wohl eher bei einer privaten Sitzung nutzen wird.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

Was haben denn alle immer nur gegen Trump? Ich finde ihn spitze!
Hoffentlich wird er Präsident, weil die Clinton kann man ja mal total vergessen!


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2016)

man kann beide "vergessen" aber Trump geht mir mit seinem Hass gegen die Gesellschaft auf'n Keks


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> man kann beide "vergessen" aber Trump geht mir mit seinem Hass gegen die Gesellschaft auf'n Keks


Er meint es nicht wirklich ernst was er sagt. Er ist Populist und sagt einfach das was gerade gut ankommt. 

Aber solange man glaubt, dass Populisten nicht intelligent wären, werden diese auch immer wieder siegen...


----------



## Ich 15 (9. April 2016)

So eine Petition ist doch totaler Schwachsinn.

Die Ammis haben es dieses mal aber echt nicht leicht. Entweder können sie mit Cruz einen unsympathischen Ideologen, eine verlogene und unglaubwürdige Clinton, einen Populisten/Rassisten Trump oder einen Sozialisten wie Sanders wählen. Am besten wäre sicherlich Sanders, dieser ist beim Volk beliebt und würde Trump laut Umfragen am leichtesten schlagen. Allerdings fällt er bei einigen Wählergruppen und den konservativen Demokraten durch und wird nicht nominiert werden. Ob Trump oder Clinton ist am Ende auch nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Choral. Deswegen nehme ich es denTrump Wählern es nicht übel. Die Ammis haben von Washington die  Schnauze voll und wollen endlich mal wieder positive Veränderungen in der USA.  Bush war eine ziemlich Katastrophe und Obama ist vielleicht sympathisch aber mit change hat er nichts mehr an Hut. Clinton würde auch nur weitermachen wie bisher.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er meint es nicht wirklich ernst was  er sagt. Er ist Populist und sagt einfach das was gerade gut ankommt.


Trump ist zwar nicht so schlimm wie viele meinen aber noch immer schlimm. Er ändert ständig seine Meinung und poltert laut. Innenpolitisch mag es ja noch irgendwie gehen aber Außenpolitisch geht er gar nicht. Er ist bei Mexikanern und Muslimen dauerhaft unten durch. Dies kann sich die USA nicht leisten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jedes Land bekommt die "Politiker" die es verdient. Die USA hat Trump, wir die AfD. Erschreckend ist nicht das es diese "Politiker" gibt. Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die sowas ernsthaft wählen und denen Macht anvertrauen.



Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die immer noch CDU, SPD, Grüne und Linke wählen. Diese Leute sind viel dümmer, da sie den selben Fehler immer wieder machen.

Trump wäre als Präsident auch nicht schlimmer als Hillary Clinton. Obama war ja auch nicht besser als George W. Bush.
Ich fände es sogar besser den relativ durchschaubaren Trump als US-Präsidenten zu haben als die hinterfotzige Clinton. Bei Trump weiß man wenigstens gleich was Sache ist, der sagt was er denkt. Clinton ist genau das Gegenteil. Was sie sagt muss nicht das sein was sie denkt. 
Und wie friedliebend die Demokraten sind, hat ja unser Vorzeigenobelpreisträger Obama bewiesen.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist, dass es Leute gibt die immer noch CDU, SPD, Grüne und Linke wählen. Diese Leute sind viel dümmer, da sie den selben Fehler immer wieder machen.
> 
> Trump wäre als Präsident auch nicht schlimmer als Hillary Clinton. Obama war ja auch nicht besser als George W. Bush.
> Ich fände es sogar besser den relativ durchschaubaren Trump als US-Präsidenten zu haben als die hinterfotzige Clinton. Bei Trump weiß man wenigstens gleich was Sache ist, der sagt was er denkt. Clinton ist genau das Gegenteil. Was sie sagt muss nicht das sein was sie denkt.
> Und wie friedliebend die Demokraten sind, hat ja unser Vorzeigenobelpreisträger Obama bewiesen.



Ja, besser AfD oder Piraten wählen. Die wùrden das Land vorwärts bringen xD
Obama hat auch nur die erste gesetzliche Krankenversicherung eingeführt. Und wie viele Kriege hat Bush jr nochmal angefangen? 

Stimmt, jemand der Frauen und Ausländer diffamiert und beleidigt ist viel besser.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht warum alle hier immer gegen Clinton bashen.
Sie wäre schon damals die bessere Wahl als Obama gewesen, sie hätte klare Linien gezogen und sich von den Reps nicht dauernd in den Kaffee pissen lassen.

Dass Trump "nicht schlechter" wäre, ist mal kompletter Schwachsinn.


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Trump wäre als Präsident auch nicht schlimmer als Hillary Clinton. Obama war ja auch nicht besser als George W. Bush.
> Ich fände es sogar besser den relativ durchschaubaren Trump als US-Präsidenten zu haben als die hinterfotzige Clinton. Bei Trump weiß man wenigstens gleich was Sache ist, der sagt was er denkt. Clinton ist genau das Gegenteil. Was sie sagt muss nicht das sein was sie denkt.
> Und wie friedliebend die Demokraten sind, hat ja unser Vorzeigenobelpreisträger Obama bewiesen.


Mann...
Ich glaub' ich muss schnell in den Keller gehen und mir den Arsch ablachen, der Post hat's mir gegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

Ich halte es für gefährlich ihn nicht ernst zu nehmen was er da raus posaunt.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht warum alle hier immer gegen Clinton bashen.
> Sie wäre schon damals die bessere Wahl als Obama gewesen, sie hätte klare Linien gezogen und sich von den Reps nicht dauernd in den Kaffee pissen lassen.


Es hat Gründe warum Clinton in den USA zu den unbeliebtesten Politikern gehört. Außerdem hätte sie auch nichts gegen die Reps machen können, die besitzen zur Zeit eine Mehrheit im Senat und Repräsentantenhaus.
-sie tritt verbissen und unsympathisch und wird allgemein als unglaubwürdig angesehen
-sie ist Multimillionären und sicherlich keine Linke, die Clintons sollen 150 Million besitzen(als wenn die ernsthaft den reichen an die Wäsche geht). Das Geld hat sie z.B. mit Reden für "sympathische" Firmen wie Goldman Sachs erhalten. 
-sie und ihr man haben verschieden Skandale hinter sich(email, bengasi, ihr Mann hat es mit einer Sekretärin getrieben etc.)


> Eine Mehrheit der US-Wähler hat eine schlechte Meinung von Hillary Clinton (52 Prozent bewerten sie negativ, bei Trump sind es 57)


da freut sich der Wähler doch...

Hier noch ein Kommentar aus der Huffington Post  Why People Don’t Trust Clinton


> I’m a vocal supporter of Bernie Sanders. I happen to think that he is  the best candidate to defeat Donald Trump, the likely Republican  nominee (as surprising as that might be). Trump often talks about how he  is running a self-funded campaign and that he isn’t indebted to Wall  Street or any special interests. Sanders has a similar message, and it  is one that is hugely popular with the American people. The difference  is that Sanders isn’t a racist and has a long track record of advocating  for progressive values. All of which he talks about on a regular basis  during his campaign.
> 
> Frankly, Hillary Clinton is at a disadvantage on this issue. Everyone  knows she gets lots of money from Wall Street. At first, she even  admitted it and was proud of it. Her reasoning for being light on  regulating Wall Street was 9/11. It didn’t make much sense to me either,  but that is what she said  during one of the debates. Now, she has switched her rhetoric to  claiming that, despite receiving tons of money from Wall Street, she  will be the toughest on Wall Street. I guess Wall Street just likes  funneling tons of money to people who hate them, except for Bernie  Sanders. They don’t want to donate to his campaign for some strange  reason. Can’t figure out why?
> 
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es hat Gründe warum Clinton in den USA zu den unbeliebtesten Politikern gehört. Außerdem hätte sie auch nichts gegen die Reps machen können, die besitzen zur Zeit eine Mehrheit im Senat und Repräsentantenhaus.
> -sie tritt verbissen und unsympathisch und wird allgemein als unglaubwürdig angesehen


Obama hat sich ein ums andere Mal von Paul Ryan vor den Kopf stoßen lassen (ein bissl so wie das hierzulande Seehofer bei Merkel macht) und gegen Mitt Romney sah er bei der Wahl 2012 anfangs auch blass aus, wenn du gegen rechte Konservative bestehen und dabei glaubwürdig bleiben willst, brauchst du Selbsvertrauen und eine gewisse Standhaftigkeit. Standhaft ist Obama zwar, leider aber nicht so abgekocht und verbissen () wie Clinton und deswegen kommt er so bei der Öffentlichkeit auch nicht rüber. 
Obama gilt doch schon seit langen allgemein als "unglaubwürdig", das wäre doch bei Clinton nichts neues.
Und ach ja, wenn Clinton "unglaubwürdig" ist, was ist zum Teufel ist dann bitte Trump?


Ich 15 schrieb:


> -sie ist Multimillionären und sicherlich keine Linke, die Clintons sollen 150 Million besitzen(als wenn die ernsthaft den reichen an die Wäsche geht). Das Geld hat sie z.B. mit Reden für "sympathische" Firmen wie Goldman Sachs erhalten.


Das kriegen viele Politiker, Bush war mit der Waffen, -Öl und -Pharmalobby im Bett, die haben seinen Wahlkampf finanziert, er ist dafür im Irak einmarschiert.
Zudem ist Clinton auch gegen TTIP, ist sehr viel herumgekommen (ich mag' mich irren, aber ich glaube irgendwo mal gehört zu haben, dass sie schon in über 100 Ländern war), hat im Gegensatz zu Trump langjährige, politische Erfahrung (direkt und indirekt) und trotz ihres Reichtums (auch Bush hat eine Menge verdient, und zwar schon vor seiner Zeit als Präsident) ist sie für eine stärkere Besteuerung von Reichen. Sie mag zwar keine Linke sein, aber ihre Politik ist wesentlich linker, als die von Trump.
Klar, sie ist nicht perfekt, hat ihre Schwächen, Sanders wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl gewesen, aber der gilt in den USA als Linksradikaler. Wenn der Durchschnittsamerikaner vor einem Schiss hat, dann ist das zuviel Linkes und Soziales, denn das geht ja alles zu sehr in Richtung Kommunismus.
(In den USA ist der Kommunismus ungefähr so gefürchtet und geächtet, wie in Europa der Nationalsozialismus, die Urangst in jedem).


Ich 15 schrieb:


> -sie und ihr man haben verschieden Skandale hinter sich)


Wenn du tief genug buddelst, findest du bei jedem was, bei Obama musstest du nicht mal buddeln, seine Nicht-Stellungnahme zur NSA-Schnüffelei im Ausland ist der beste Beweis _seiner_ Unglaubwürdigkeit.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> ihr Mann hat es mit einer Sekretärin getrieben etc.


Öhm, was kann _sie_ dafür, wenn _ihr Mann_ untreu war?
Dass sie möglicherweise zuhause zu frigide war? Was geht mich - oder dich -, oder den amerikanischen Wähler das an?
Oder ist das Sexualleben ihres Gatten etwa kriegsentscheidend?
Immerhin ist ja _ihr Mann_ fremdgegangen und nicht _sie_.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Trump ist zwar nicht so schlimm wie viele meinen aber noch immer schlimm. Er ändert ständig seine Meinung und poltert laut. Innenpolitisch mag es ja noch irgendwie gehen aber Außenpolitisch geht er gar nicht. Er ist bei Mexikanern und Muslimen dauerhaft unten durch. Dies kann sich die USA nicht leisten.


Er ändert nicht seine Meinung sondern nur das was er sagt. Seine wahre Meinung lässt er immer noch verdeckt.
Aber wenn er wirklich einen Entspannungskurs mit Russland sucht und auch gegen TTIP ist, kann dies nur gut für Europa sein. Und selbst wenn er die US-Wirtschaft gegen die Wand fährt würden Savon gerade unsere Firmen profitieren die dann leicht pleitegegangene Firmen aufkaufen können. 

Eine USA unter Trump die sich isoliert ist immer noch besser als eine USA unter Clinton die sich überall einmischt.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Seit wann ist Pro-Russland gut für Europa?
Weil die das Erdgas haben?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Pro-Russland gut für Europa?
> Weil die das Erdgas haben?


Viel besser ist es mit Russland im Konflikt zu stehen und damit sich in die Gefahr zu begeben den 3. Weltkrieg auszulösen... 
Warum sollten wir denn nicht mit Russland verbündet sein ? 

Und warum sind wir dann mit Saudi-Arabien verbündet ?
Weil die Erdöl haben ?


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viel besser ist es mit Russland im Konflikt zu stehen und damit sich in die Gefahr zu begeben den 3. Weltkrieg auszulösen...


Muss ich Putin dann für seinen Kurs gegen Homosexuelle, Korruption, politsche Ränkespiele, Unterdrückung und Unterstützung für gewisse Diktatoren in Nordafrika mögen?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und Russland sind selbst europäisch, die USA sind es nicht.


Bitte was?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Muss ich Putin dann für seinen Kurs gegen Homosexuelle, Korruption, politsche Ränkespiele, Unterdrückung und Unterstützung für gewisse Diktatoren in Nordafrika mögen?


Das gleiche gilt doch auch für die USA mit ihrem Partnerländern Türkei und Saudi-Arabien...

Warum brauchen wir immer einen Staat, der als "Erzfeind" gilt ?


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2016)

Also ich verstehe wirklich gut warum so ungewöhnliche Leute wie Sanders und Trump Erfolg haben.
Es geht gegen das System, von beiden Seiten.
Und ganz ehrlich, Trump wird keineswegs schlimmer sein als andere US Präsidenten, man denke nur an Bush, Reagan und Nixon.


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt doch auch für die USA mit ihrem Partnerländern Türkei und Saudi-Arabien...
> 
> Warum brauchen wir immer einen Staat, der als "Erzfeind" gilt ?


Wie kommst du jetzt auf "Erzfeind"?
Ich brauche nur keinen Diktator, der die öffentliche Meinungsfreiheit konsequent unterdrückt und bestraft, homophob ist und andere Dikatoren direkt unterstützt.^^
Wenn Putin Assad nicht beim Webomben der Rebellen geholfen hätte, würde es um einige Orte in Syrien nicht ganz so schlecht bestellt und die Heimat vieler Flüchtlinge, die zu uns kommen, nicht zerstört sein (weswegen ich die PEgIdA-Typen mit ihrem "Putin hilf uns"-Geschrei ja so lustig finde).

Außerdem weiß ich immernoch nicht, was du mit "USA sind keine Europäer, Russland aber schon" meinst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich brauche nur keinen Diktator, der die öffentliche Meinungsfreiheit konsequent unterdrückt und bestraft, homophob ist und andere Dikatoren direkt unterstützt.^^


Und trotzdem ist die Türkei noch in der NATO...


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist die Türkei noch in der NATO...


...und wir kaufen das Öl von Saudi-Arabien, Quatar und co. Und gucken zudem noch Fußball, der von einer absolut desatrös-niederträchtigen Dachorganisation "regiert" wird.
Das ist also schon genug.
Noch einen mehr brauch ich nicht.^^

Übrigens, wo genau sind denn nun die Russen "europäisch" und die Amerikaner nicht?


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2016)

und das lass ich mal so da:


Spoiler



Anonymous - Message to Hillary Clinton - YouTube


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wir kaufen das Öl von Saudi-Arabien, Quatar und co. Und gucken zudem noch Fußball, der von einer absolut desatrös-niederträchtigen Dachorganisation "regiert" wird.
> Das ist also schon genug.
> Noch einen mehr brauch ich nicht.^^


Das wir das selber auch machen hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt.


> Übrigens, wo genau sind denn nun die Russen "europäisch" und die Amerikaner nicht?


Damit meine ich den geographischen Aspekt. Die meisten Amerikaner sind ja ursprünglich europäische Einwanderer gewesen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Damit meine ich den geographischen Aspekt. Die meisten Amerikaner sind ja ursprünglich europäische Einwanderer gewesen.


Öhm, und was hat die Geographie damit zu tun, dass die heutigen Russen mehr europäisch sind, als die von europäischen Einwanderern/Eroberern abstammenden Amerikaner?

So gesehen sind die Amerikaner bei weitem "europäischer" als die Russen, auch wenn die Amis selber das nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2016)

Das was wir als Europäisch bezeichnen trifft doch wirklich nur auf einige Länder der EU(+Schweiz) zu.

Aber klar Putin müssen wir sanktionieren, aber Erdogan auch. Aber Erdogan hat Terroristen unterstützt,
die in der EU Anschläge verübt haben und meint sich im großen Stil in unsere innerdeutschen Angelegenheiten einmischen zu müssen,
das ist ein Affront, dagegen ist Russlands Online Propaganda nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Russland mischt sich auch schön in die Politik Europas mit ein, sieht man gut an Putins Unterstützung für die nationalen Rechten, im Fußball und in wirtschaftichen Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2016)

Geh bitte auf meine Argumente und hör auf,  das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen. Ich hab nie etwas gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Ähem, du hast was von "Russlands Online-Propaganda" geschrieben, also aus deiner Sicht das ganze auf eine Sache spezifiziert.
Inwiefern weiter das geht, hast du aber außer Acht gelassen - darauf bin ich eingegangen.

Also wer such hier das "Haar in der Suppe"?


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2016)

Es ging in meinen Post um Erdogan, Erdogan und wiederum Erdogan!
Hast du es nicht geschafft das herauszulesen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sieht man gut an Putins Unterstützung für die nationalen Rechten,


Die lassen sich wenigstens bezahlen, die Linken (Linkspartei) unterstützen Russland freiwillig und kostenlos. 

Wenn man schon darüber nachdenkt die Türkei in die EU aufzunehmen, kann man auch mit Russland Geschäfte machen.
Und außerdem hat uns die Geschichte gezeigt, dass es nie gut endet wenn Deutschland und Russland Feinde sind.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Obama hat sich ein ums andere Mal von Paul Ryan vor den Kopf stoßen lassen (ein bissl so wie das hierzulande Seehofer bei Merkel macht) und gegen Mitt Romney sah er bei der Wahl 2012 anfangs auch blass aus, wenn du gegen rechte Konservative bestehen und dabei glaubwürdig bleiben willst, brauchst du Selbsvertrauen und eine gewisse Standhaftigkeit. Standhaft ist Obama zwar, leider aber nicht so abgekocht und verbissen () wie Clinton und deswegen kommt er so bei der Öffentlichkeit auch nicht rüber.


Ich bezweifle das Obama unbeliebter als Clinton ist. Wie unsympathisch Clinton konnte man im Schlagabtausch mit Bernie sehen.  Clinton will halt unbedingt mit allen Mitteln mitteln krampfhaft Präsidentin. Anstatt nach ihrer schlappe 2008 das Feld anderen Kandidaten zu überlassen. 


> Obama gilt doch schon seit langen allgemein als "unglaubwürdig", das wäre doch bei Clinton nichts neues.
> Und ach ja, wenn Clinton "unglaubwürdig" ist, was ist zum Teufel ist dann bitte Trump?


Also Clinton ist sicherlich nicht glaubwürdiger als Obama. Clinton wird wie Obama regieren nur ohne sympathisch zu sein. Trump natürlich noch unglaubwürdiger als Clinton aber er spricht Probleme wenigstens an. Das Handelsdefizit der USA ist schon seit Jahren inakzeptabel hoch. Ich sehe nicht wie Clinton oder Obama dagegen arbeiten. Trump möchte wenigstens die Zölle erhöhen und so wieder Firmen zu motivieren in der USA zu produzieren.



> Klar, sie ist nicht perfekt, hat ihre Schwächen, Sanders wäre vielleicht  die bessere Wahl gewesen, aber der gilt in den USA als Linksradikaler.  Wenn der Durchschnittsamerikaner vor einem Schiss hat, dann ist das  zuviel Linkes und Soziales, denn das geht ja alles zu sehr in Richtung  Kommunismus.
> (In den USA ist der Kommunismus ungefähr so gefürchtet und geächtet, wie  in Europa der Nationalsozialismus, die Urangst in jedem).


Clinton ist für viele Sanders Anhänger nicht wählbar. Die Amerikaner sind es leid das kleiner Übel zu wählen. Deswegen haben schon 70000 Sanders Anhänger bekannt gegeben Clinton bei einer Nominierung nicht zu unterstützen.   



> Wenn du tief genug buddelst, findest du bei jedem was, bei Obama  musstest du nicht mal buddeln, seine Nicht-Stellungnahme zur  NSA-Schnüffelei im Ausland ist der beste Beweis _seiner_ Unglaubwürdigkeit.


Was sollte er denn sagen? Ihr Deutschen habt eine Naive Vorstellung von der Arbeitet der Geheimdienste. Glaubt ihr andere spionieren nicht bei euch. 
Daran sieht man schön wie der Deutsche in seiner eignen Welt lebt. 


> Öhm, was kann _sie_ dafür, wenn _ihr Mann_ untreu war?


Der sieht mit ihr aber auch ins weiße Haus ein. Die Menschen haben genug von den Bush und Clinton Dynastien welche die US Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten so geprägt haben.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Also Clinton ist sicherlich nicht glaubwürdiger als Obama. Clinton wird wie Obama regieren nur ohne sympathisch zu sein. Trump natürlich noch unglaubwürdiger als Clinton aber er spricht Probleme wenigstens an. Das Handelsdefizit der USA ist schon seit Jahren inakzeptabel hoch. Ich sehe nicht wie Clinton oder Obama dagegen arbeiten. Trump möchte wenigstens die Zölle erhöhen und so wieder Firmen zu motivieren in der USA zu produzieren.


Willkommen in der Globalisierten Welt, von der die USA auch massiv profitiert hat. Da die Zölle zu erhöhen ist doch auch nur reiner Populismus, und würde den Standort USA nicht hochwertiger machen. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Der sieht mit ihr aber auch ins weiße Haus ein. Die Menschen haben genug von den Bush und Clinton Dynastien welche die US Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten so geprägt haben.


Kann ich durchaus verstehen, aber immerhin ist Jeb Bush nicht mehr dabei.^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Globalisierten Welt, von der die USA auch massiv profitiert hat. Da die Zölle zu erhöhen ist doch auch nur reiner Populismus, und würde den Standort USA nicht hochwertiger machen.


Und Globalisierung heißt auch Ausbeutung von Südamerika, Afrika und Asien. Ja, die Globalisierung ist ein richtiger Fortschritt für die Menschheit gewesen...


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Globalisierten Welt, von der die  USA auch massiv profitiert hat. Da die Zölle zu erhöhen ist doch auch  nur reiner Populismus, und würde den Standort USA nicht hochwertiger  machen.



Die Anzahl der Personen welche von der globalisierten Welt profitieren  schrumpft aber immer weiter. Die Mittelschicht in der USA schrumpft  schon seit mehrere Jahrzehnten und es wird immer schlimmer. Früher waren  vor allem die schwarzen arm aber mittlerweile sind weiße auch nicht  besser dran. Man sieht ja auch an den Ereignissen von Trump und Sanders  wie es in der USA aussieht. Es wäre verdammt wichtig wieder alltägliche  Gebrauchsgegenstände in der USA herzustellen. Für die wohlhabenden  würden dann viele Sachen natürlich teuer werden und ihr Wohlstand würde  erst mal fallen. Gleichzeitig könnten aber Millionen armen Menschen  wieder arbeiten. Dies ist für den Zusammenhalt der Gesellschaft wichtig.  In Deutschland merkt man dieses Problem noch nicht so, da wir vor allem  teuer Autos und Maschinen exportieren. Wer aber mal in andere Länder  wie z.B. Griechenland oder zunehmend auch Frankreich schaut ahnt böses.  Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Produkte um die ganze Welt zu  transportieren die Umwelt stark belastet. Ob Trumps Ansatz etwas bringt  kann ich nicht sagen. Btw, Sanders ist z.B. auch gegen Freihandel.(TTIP)


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Obama unbeliebter als Clinton ist. Wie unsympathisch Clinton konnte man im Schlagabtausch mit Bernie sehen.  Clinton will halt unbedingt mit allen Mitteln mitteln krampfhaft Präsidentin. Anstatt nach ihrer schlappe 2008 das Feld anderen Kandidaten zu überlassen.


2008 gingen alle von Clinton aus, bis Obama sie in den Vorwahlen geschlagen hat. Warum sollte sie es also nicht nochmal versuchen? Ich sagte ja, es gibt bessere Kandidaten, aber bevor so Typen wie Trump oder Cruz das Rennen machen, dann doch lieber Hillary.
An Ehrgeiz und Zielstrebigkeit ist ja mal grundsätzlich nichts falsches.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Also Clinton ist sicherlich nicht glaubwürdiger als Obama. Clinton wird wie Obama regieren nur ohne sympathisch zu sein. Trump natürlich noch unglaubwürdiger als Clinton aber er spricht Probleme wenigstens an. Das Handelsdefizit der USA ist schon seit Jahren inakzeptabel hoch. Ich sehe nicht wie Clinton oder Obama dagegen arbeiten. Trump möchte wenigstens die Zölle erhöhen und so wieder Firmen zu motivieren in der USA zu produzieren.


Das Handelsbilanzdefizit ist wieder ein globales Problem, da die USA massiv von ihren Handelspartnern abhänig sind. Sinken wird es in den nächsten Jahren so oder so, um zu verschwinden müssten aber auch andere Staaten, insbesondere in Europa, anders handeln. Trump will ja, wenn ich mich noch entsinne, den Handel mit China drastisch reduzieren und das von dort importierte in den Staaten produzieren lassen. Nur wäre das deutlich teurer, als die importierte Ware, die drangsalierte Mittel- und Unterschicht, die er ansprechen will, hätte davon in erster Linie mal nichts. Die Amerikaner stehen nunmal auf das importierte Zeug.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Clinton ist für viele Sanders Anhänger nicht wählbar. Die Amerikaner sind es leid das kleiner Übel zu wählen. Deswegen haben schon 70000 Sanders Anhänger bekannt gegeben Clinton bei einer Nominierung nicht zu unterstützen.


...und Sanders ist für die breite Masse and Konservativen nicht wählbar. Die haben schon bei den Waffengesetzen und bei der Gesundheitsreform geblockt, was sagen die erst beim Zwang zu einer großen, einheitlichen Versicherung für jeden? (genau das wollte er ja mal, zumindest vor ein paar Jahren).

Ich selber habe ja nichts gegen Sanders, aber er gilt in den USA nunmal als Linker Extemer, bis so einer dort Präsident wird, dauert es noch ein paar Jährchen.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Was sollte er denn sagen? Ihr Deutschen habt eine Naive Vorstellung von der Arbeitet der Geheimdienste. Glaubt ihr andere spionieren nicht bei euch.


Er hat sich doch erst dazu gehäußert, als sich die Bürger nachdem Snowden ausgepackt hat, wieder verstärkt über den PATRIOT-Act aufgeregt haben. Man ging davon aus, dass Obama für die Grundrechte einstehen würde, stattdessen ging das Thema bis dahin völlig an ihm vorbei. Das war einer der Hauptgründe, wieso er in den USA in letzter Zeit an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren hatte.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Daran sieht man schön wie der Deutsche in seiner eignen Welt lebt.


Die Plattitüde kannst du dir sparen, das trifft auf alle anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen und gerade erst recht auf die Amerikaner zu.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Der sieht mit ihr aber auch ins weiße Haus ein.


Und?
Gängige Praxis, die First Lady lebt beim "First Lord".
Ich verstehe jetzt immernoch nicht, was sie dafür kann, das ihr Mann untreu war, könntest du das bitte mal genauer erläutern?


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben genug von den Bush und Clinton Dynastien welche die US Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten so geprägt haben.


Was war denn bitte an Clinton so schlimm?
Bei seinem Amtsamtritt hatte er mit einem riesigen Schuldenberg zu kämpfen, er musste vieles kürzen, um die Staatsausgaben zu senken. Unter ihm hatten die USA ab Mitte der 90er ein spürbares Wirtschaftswachstum, es gab mehr Arbeitsplätze und er wollte, wie schon Obama, eine Gesundheitsreform und das Waffengesetz verschärfen. Clinton war nicht perfekt, auch abseits seiner Affäre nicht, aber er hat den Karren erst mal aus dem Dreck gezogen. Schlimmer als Bush senior, Reagan und Bush junior kann er nicht gewesen sein, denn die hatten ihn in den Dreck gefahren (einmal vor ihm, einmal nach ihm).


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Personen welche von der globalisierten Welt profitieren  schrumpft aber immer weiter. Die Mittelschicht in der USA schrumpft  schon seit mehrere Jahrzehnten und es wird immer schlimmer.



Die Mittelschicht interessiert doch auch niemanden.
Solange die Reichen immer reichen werden, ist das System perfekt, denn sie bestimmen mit ihrem Geld die politische Richtung, entscheiden darüber, wer Präsident wird, setzen wirtschaftliche Interessen durch, auch militärisch, wenns sein muss und kümmern sich nicht um andere, solange die weiterhin arbeiten, um ihnen die Zinsen zu finanzieren.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> An Ehrgeiz und Zielstrebigkeit ist ja mal grundsätzlich nichts falsches.


Wenn da ihre Verbissenheit nicht wäre...



> Nur wäre das deutlich teurer, als die importierte Ware, die  drangsalierte Mittel- und Unterschicht, die er ansprechen will, hätte  davon in erster Linie mal nichts. Die Amerikaner stehen nunmal auf das  importierte Zeug.


Für die Mittel und Unterschicht würde es neue Jobs geben. Dies wäre mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme gegen die ganze Kriminalität in der USA


> ...und Sanders ist für die breite Masse and Konservativen nicht wählbar.


Deswegen schneidet er in Umfragen gegen Trump auch deutlich besser ab als Clinton 


> Die haben schon bei den Waffengesetzen und bei der Gesundheitsreform  geblockt, was sagen die erst beim Zwang zu einer großen, einheitlichen  Versicherung für jeden? (genau das wollte er ja mal, zumindest vor ein  paar Jahren).


Clinton kann dann aber auch nichts durchdrücken. Außerdem kann sich die Zusammensetzung von Senat und Kongress auch wieder ändern.



> Ich selber habe ja nichts gegen Sanders, aber er gilt in den USA nunmal  als Linker Extemer, bis so einer dort Präsident wird, dauert es noch ein  paar Jährchen.


Er wird die Vorwahlen nicht gewinnen aber wenn, würde er gegen Trump auch gewinnen.(davon bin ich überzeugt)


> Die Plattitüde kannst du dir sparen, das trifft auf alle anderen  Bevölkerungsgruppen und gerade erst recht auf die Amerikaner zu.


Es gibt halt insbesondere in Deutschland nach Jahrzehnten des Friedens viele "Gutmenschen".  Diese setzten sich für die Abschaffung des Militärs, die Aufnahme alle Flüchtlinge etc ein. Dies sind generell gute Sachen aber haben mir der Realität wenig zu tun. Das die Ammis uns spionieren hätte man auch ohne Snowden wissen müssen. Außerdem werden wir z.B. von den Russen und China massiv ausspioniert. Angeblich haben selbst wir Frankreich ausspioniert. Am Ende des Tages ist jeder sich selbst der nächste. Man kann ja in der Flüchtlingsfrage sehen wie weit die Solidarität reicht. Diese ganzen Gemeinschaften sind reine Zweckbündnisse.



> Ich verstehe jetzt immernoch nicht, was sie dafür kann, das ihr Mann untreu war, könntest du das bitte mal genauer erläutern?


Nichts, aber Bill ist immer noch ihr Ehemann und hat logischerweise großen Einfluss auf ihr Handeln. Das Image von Bill färbt auf sie ab. 


> Was war denn bitte an Clinton so schlimm?


Sooo schlimm ist nichts an ihr aber wählen würde ich weder sie noch Trump. An Sigma Gabriel ist auch nichts schlimm, für mich ist er aber trotzdem nicht wählbar. 


> Bei seinem Amtsamtritt hatte er mit einem riesigen Schuldenberg zu  kämpfen, er musste vieles kürzen, um die Staatsausgaben zu senken.


Sag das mal den nächsten Präsidenten. Was Bush und Obama da angerichtet haben ist katastrophal. Trump will btw: alle Schulden in 8 Jahren abbauen.(also 2 Billion pro Jahr)


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn da ihre Verbissenheit nicht wäre...


Verbissenheit ist ein gutes Mittel zum Abhärten, das braucht man gerade in den USA, wo jeder auf einen einschießt (also jetzt politisch, nicht Waffen)
Beim Wahlkampf gegen Romney hat man ja in den Zeitungen immer wieder mal Bilder von Obama und seiner Frau "backstage" gesehen, also abseits der Bühne.
Ich hab' schon Schichtarbeiter in der Metallindustrie gesehen, die sahen sogar nach einer 100 Std.-Woche nicht so fertig aus.
Dass es Clinton nochmal versucht sehe ich jetzt eher respektabel als kritisch, als Außenministerin ging es ihr nicht immer gut, sie war ja mal krank, wollte zurücktreten.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Für die Mittel und Unterschicht würde es neue Jobs geben. Dies wäre mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme gegen die ganze Kriminalität in der USA


Erst mal müsste man dafür sorgen, dass diejenigen, die schon einen Job haben, diesen auch behalten. Ein ganz großes Problem, noch viel größer als in Deutschland, ist in den USA die Rationalisierung, da werten Leute ohne ersichtlichen Grund gekündigt, die ihr Leben lang sich dem Unternehmen gewidmet haben.
Arbeitnehmerrechte wie in Deutschland gibt es in den USA in der Form nicht, deswegen hatten ja amerikanische Firmen, die sich in Europa ansiedeln wollten, immer wieder mal einen Clinch mit der EU, Woolworth, McDonalds, Amazon.
So kann das nicht weitergehen.
Da reißt sich einer 30, 40 Jahre lang den Arsch auf und wird auf die Straße gesetzt.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Deswegen schneidet er in Umfragen gegen Trump auch deutlich besser ab als Clinton


Frag' mal Trumps engste Anhänger, was sie von Sanders halten.
Es gibt Demokraten, die lieber Trump wählen würden, als Clinton oder Sanders.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Clinton kann dann aber auch nichts durchdrücken. Außerdem kann sich die Zusammensetzung von Senat und Kongress auch wieder ändern.


Die Reps haben nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand sowohl im Senat als auch im Repräsentantenhaus die Oberhand. Da braucht es erst recht einen, der sich da durchbeißen kann, Obama ist dran gescheitert.
Sanders und Clinton wären beide besser dafür geeignet, Sanders hat ja den Punktvorteil, dass er eine überraschend liberale Ansicht hat, was das Waffengesetz angeht, außerdem galt er als einer der schärfsten Kritiker des PATRIOT-Act.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Er wird die Vorwahlen nicht gewinnen aber wenn, würde er gegen Trump auch gewinnen.(davon bin ich überzeugt)


So dumm, dass sie alle auf Trump reinfallen würden, sind die Amerikaner auch wieder nicht.
Aber ich glaube gegen einen gemäßigteren Republikaner hätte Sanders keine Chance^^


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt insbesondere in Deutschland nach Jahrzehnten des Friedens viele "Gutmenschen".  Diese setzten sich für die Abschaffung des Militärs, die Aufnahme alle Flüchtlinge etc ein. Dies sind generell gute Sachen aber haben mir der Realität wenig zu tun. Das die Ammis uns spionieren hätte man auch ohne Snowden wissen müssen. Außerdem werden wir z.B. von den Russen und China massiv ausspioniert.


Natürlich spionieren uns auch andere aus, das ist ja schon lange nichts neues, spätestens seit China.
An Obama ist allerdings der PATRIOT-Act völlig vorbeigeganen, zu seinem Problem wurde es, als Snowden ausgepackt hat, der Unmut unter den Amerikanern ist dann wieder gewachsen. Von denen will erst recht keiner ausgeschnüffelt werden, sein Gerede "dass keiner ohne konkreten Verdacht überwacht wird" steht im krassen Widerspruch zu dem, was zum Beispiel das FBI aktuell vorhat. 


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Angeblich haben selbst wir Frankreich ausspioniert. Am Ende des Tages ist jeder sich selbst der nächste. Man kann ja in der Flüchtlingsfrage sehen wie weit die Solidarität reicht. Diese ganzen Gemeinschaften sind reine Zweckbündnisse.


Das haben die Franzosen mit uns auch gemacht, vor einigen Jahren gab es mal einen Fall, da hat eine größere, französiche Firma Siemens einen Auftrag aus dem Ausland weggeschnappt, weil die den Datenverkehr von Siemens überwacht haben und so deren Preiskalkulation in Erfahrung bringen konnten. Prompt hatten die Franzosen das billigere Angebot.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Nichts, aber Bill ist immer noch ihr Ehemann und hat logischerweise großen Einfluss auf ihr Handeln. Das Image von Bill färbt auf sie ab.


Man kann ihr auch anrechnen, dass sie sich nicht von Bill getrennt hat und man über sowas stehen kann.
Dass sowas auf sie abfärbt ist eher ein Problem der bornierten Gesellschaft und der Medien, die selbige füttern, als ihres.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Sooo schlimm ist nichts an ihr aber wählen würde ich weder sie noch Trump.


Ich meinte jetzt Bill und nicht Hillary.
Wenn es aber Hillary gegen Donald steht, dann dürfte wohl klar sein, wer meine Stimme dann bekommen würde.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> An Sigma Gabriel ist auch nichts schlimm, für mich ist er aber trotzdem nicht wählbar.


Sigmar Gabriel ist ein Wendehals wie er im Buche steht. Erst noch gegen TTIP, jetzt dafür. Erst noch Merkel-Kritiker, jetzt ist er ihr bester Freund. Alles was er heute macht, steht im Gegensatz zu dem, was er noch als Umweltminister gesagt hat. Unter ihm wir die SPD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl eine Schlappe einfahren, dass die Balken bersten.
Er ist auch der Grund, wieso ich mich von dieser Partei erst mal abgewendet habe.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Sag das mal den nächsten Präsidenten. Was Bush und Obama da angerichtet haben ist katastrophal. Trump will btw: alle Schulden in 8 Jahren abbauen.(also 2 Billion pro Jahr)


Bush ist ja in den Irak einmarschiert, war mitverantwortlich für die Lehmann-Krise und hat für eine Arbeitslosenquote jenseits von Gut und Böse gesorgt - und das nach den Jahren unter dem wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung unter Clinton (Bill). 
Obama musste den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen, was aber kaum ging, da die Reps ihn über das Repräsentantenhaus durchgängig blockiert haben. 
Nun bleibt alles an ihm hängen, er tritt ab als jemand, der seine Versprechungen nicht überall erfüllen konnte, als große Hoffnung die keine war und für viele als Enttäuschung. Sein Gesicht, als er ein letztes Mal an die Bevölkerung wegen einem schärferen Waffengesetz appeliert hat, beweist, wie sehr ein Mensch an seinen zu guten Ideen scheitern kann.
Dass er jetzt mit Leuten wie Bush oder Trump auch noch über einen Kamm geschoren wird, hat er überhaupt nicht verdient.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So dumm, dass sie alle auf Trump reinfallen würden, sind die Amerikaner auch wieder nicht.
> Aber ich glaube gegen einen gemäßigteren Republikaner hätte Sanders keine Chance^^


Trump *ist* gemäßigter Republikaner. Schau dir mal seine Forderungen abseits der in den Medien gezeigten lauten Sprüche von ihm an. Einzelne davon würde man eher bei den Demokraten einordnen. 

Cruz dagegen ist nicht besser als Bush.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, besser AfD oder Piraten wählen. Die wùrden das Land vorwärts bringen xD
> Obama hat auch nur die erste gesetzliche Krankenversicherung eingeführt. Und wie viele Kriege hat Bush jr nochmal angefangen?
> 
> Stimmt, jemand der Frauen und Ausländer diffamiert und beleidigt ist viel besser.



Ja, die AfD würde uns wirklich mal weiter bringen, im Gegensatz zu den Grünen die lieber ihren Kompost rauchen und mit ihren Geschwistern ins Bett steigen würden.

- mit der AfD hätte es keine Masseneinwanderung von über einer Million größtenteils unqualifizierter, für den Arbeitsmarkt völlig ungeeigneter "Flüchtlinge" gegeben
- die AfD ist gegen die Abschaffung des Bargelds und gegen die Zinspolitik der EZB
- die AfD würde die aufgeblasenen ÖR mal auf ein vernünftiges Maß zurück stutzen

 .... aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Trump ist ein politischer Holzfäller. Er rennt in den Wald rein und hackt einen Baum nach dem anderen klein, er ist durchschaubar und jeder weiß was von ihm zu erwarten ist.
Nebenbei versteht er ja was von Geld und könnte den USA wirklich dabei helfen, vom Schuldenberg herunter zu kommen, den Obama und seine Vorgänger angehäuft haben.
Clinton ist dagegen eine falsche Schlange. 
Obama war hauptsächlich ein Schwätzer. Bis auf seine achsotolle Krankenversicherung hat er nur wenig zu stande gebracht, mal ausgenommen von seinem Drohnenkrieg.


----------



## DarfVadder (10. April 2016)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Clinton ist dagegen eine falsche Schlange.



Ich finde allgemein, dass besonders Frauen in politischen Spitzenämtern hinterfotziger sind und auch mehr Leichen im Keller haben als vergleichbare männliche Amtsträger. Was meiner Meinung daran liegt, dass diese auch rücksichtsloser  und verbissener sein müssen um überhaupt in so eine Position zu kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Was versteht Trump von Geld? Er hatte viel Geld geerbt, sonst wäre er ein niemand. 
Der hat Millionen in den Sand gesetzt. Was also qualifiziert ihn dafür, die Schulden zu reduzieren? Ein Land zu führen ist etwas ganz anderes als eine Firma zu führen. 



> Obama war hauptsächlich ein Schwätzer. Bis auf seine achsotolle Krankenversicherung hat er nur wenig zu stande gebracht, mal ausgenommen von seinem Drohnenkrieg.


Ist auch schwer wenn die Republikaner eigentlich alles blockieren. Aber du hast anscheinend lieber diffamierende, sexistische, lügnerische und rassistische Schwätzer als normale Schwätzer. 
Vermutlich wünscht du dir so jemanden auch für Deutschland, da "dann ja etwas weitergeht". 

Du beschwerst dich über Herrn Clinton, aber das Image von Trump ist dir völlig egal. Bill Clintons Image färbt auf Hillary ab, das kritisierst du, aber Trumps Image stört dich nicht. Das ist doch scheinheilig. 
Aber zum Glück verklagt er ja gefühlt jeden Menschen, und verliert mit großer Regelmäßigkeit. 

Ach ja, was wurde eigentlich aus so Dingen wie
-Trump Shuttle 
-Trump Vodka 
-Trump Magazine
-Trump University
-Trump Steaks 
-Trump Mortgage, 2006 hielt er es für eine tolle Idee, in Immobilien zu investieren, er sagte im Interview der Immobilienmarkt werde noch lange stark bleiben. 
-Trump Ocean Resort, dafür hat er nur den Namen gegeben, lizenziert (weil man da ja selbst kein Geld investieren muss), daraus wurde auch nichts. Ja, er ist wirklich ein Macher. 
-Trump Tampa Tower, daraus wurde auch nichts, und er hat bei beiden Fällen einen Ausgleich gezahlt. 

Bei Trump weiß man wo er steht? 
Er sagte er hat keine Ahnung vom KKK, wisse nichts von "White Supremacy", nachdem der ehemalige Kopf des KKK seine Anhänger aufgefordert hat, für Trump zu stimmen. Der hat außerdem gesagt David Duke nicht zu kennen, aber er hat ihn mal als Rassisten bezeichnet. Er spricht offen darüber wie er gegen IS kämpfen würde, er würde die Familien der Terroristen auslöschen. Und wenn er dann Präsident ist, wird er dann weiter so einen Quatsch verbreiten? Dann sind diese Meinungen nämlich wichtig, und entscheiden über Menschenleben.  

Das Leben muss wirklich angenehm sein, in so einer Seifenblase in der die AfD Deutschland nach vorne bringt, genauso wie Trump " is going to make America great again."


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2016)

Er hat viel Geld geerbt, ist fast Pleite gegen, aber ist jetzt trotzdem stinkreich. 

Das ist nichts gegen einen Bill Gates oder so, aber es ist echt pasabel.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat viel Geld geerbt, ist fast Pleite gegen, aber ist jetzt trotzdem stinkreich.
> 
> Das ist nichts gegen einen Bill Gates oder so, aber es ist echt pasabel.



Und deswegen wird er die Schulden der USA abbauen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

Ein durchgeknallter Rassist als Oberbefehlshaber einer Atommacht. Gott stehe uns bei.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ein durchgeknallter Rassist als Oberbefehlshaber einer Atommacht. Gott stehe uns bei.


Es gab weitaus schlimmere Präsidenten als Trump.
Aber es scheint ja momentan im Trend zu sein, alles übertreiben zu müssen...


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gab weitaus schlimmere Präsidenten als Trump.
> Aber es scheint ja momentan im Trend zu sein, alles übertreiben zu müssen...



Ja, jeder Präsident ist schlimmer als Trump, da Trump noch kein Präsident ist. 
So gesehen war auch jeder Papst schlimmer als Trump.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, jeder Präsident ist schlimmer als Trump, da Trump noch kein Präsident ist.
> So gesehen war auch jeder Papst schlimmer als Trump.


Trump wird also "schlimmer" sein als Bush (alle beide und Reagan ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gab weitaus schlimmere Präsidenten als Trump.
> Aber es scheint ja momentan im Trend zu sein, alles übertreiben zu müssen...



Es scheint ja momentan im Trend zu sein wieder auf völkisch, nationale und rassistische Führer und Parteien zu setzen. Daraus ist bisher imho nichts gutes entstanden.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2016)

Schlimmer als Bush und Reagan ist doch kein Problem.
Dafür muss er nicht mal Kriege führen, das macht er mit seiner Einwanderungspolitik und seiner Wirtschaftspolitik.
Und wie er Schulden abbauen will weiß auch niemand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Trump wird also "schlimmer" sein als Bush (alle beide und Reagan ?


 
Wenn selbst die Republikaner alles daran setzen Trump zu verhindern kann man wohl davon ausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2016)

Ich denke, dass es innerhalb der Republikaner zur Kampfabstimmung kommen wird.
Und das ist immer schlecht, egal, wer danach der Kandidat ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Es scheint ja momentan im Trend zu sein wieder auf völkisch, nationale und rassistische Führer und Parteien zu setzen. Daraus ist bisher imho nichts gutes entstanden.


 Aus "Führern" ist noch nie was gutes geworden und es wird auch nie etwas gutes draus werden... Und dabei ist die politische Ausrichtung irrelevant.


Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn selbst die Republikaner alles daran setzen Trump zu verhindern kann man wohl davon ausgehen.


Das nicht daran, dass er schlimmer ist... Es liegt daran, dass er als Neueinsteiger gleich so schnell aufsteigt und das ist in den USA ein untypischer Werdegang eines Präsidentschaftskandidaten.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Mal sehen was draus wird. Irgendwie ist in diesen Wahlen nur Pest & Cholera vertreten, nix vernünftiges. 
Trump ist natürlich ein rassistisches Monster, könnte aber trotzdem durchkommen. Dann wirds interessant. Ich denke mal der wird danach keine Mühen scheuen und eventuell auch zum Kriegstreiber mutieren, je nach dem wie weit der mit der Kriegsindustrie-lobby da flirten will.
Geld braucht der selbst ja eigentlich nicht mehr, dem gehts nur um Macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

"Machine Gun Bacon" Cruz ist auch keine wirkliche Alternative. Ich denke Sie werden auf dem Parteitag dann eher ihr Dark Horse aus dem Ärmel ziehen.

US-Prasidentschaftswahlen: Vier Wege, Trump zu verhindern - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Pittermann (10. April 2016)

Jaja, Trump wird die USA vom Schuldenberg führen, indem er sie „wie einen Konzern führen wird“. Ein Staat ist kein Unternehmen, und das ist auch gut so. Der Mann ist ein Witz, aber kein guter. Mehr einer vom Schlag Juden- oder Schwarzen-Witze.
Auch lustig, was hier so über weibliche Politiker gesagt wird („Ich finde allgemein, dass besonders Frauen in politischen Spitzenämtern hinterfotziger sind und auch mehr Leichen im Keller haben als vergleichbare männliche Amtsträger.“) Tja, Sexismus kommt immer gut an, siehe Trump.
Ich bete für Sanders, ein linker Politiker ist genau was die USA brauchen, auch wenn es die meisten nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Ein linker Präsident in den USA ist genau so wahrscheinlich wie 6er im Lotto, 20x hintereinander. Die mögen ihre Politiker eher rechts orientiert, was man auch daran sieht was so gewählt wurde und wie damit umgegangen wird. Obama war schon eine Art "Ausnahme" da drüben, die werden sich jetzt wie immer verhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

Naja, bei der Wahl zwischen Trump, Cruz und Sanders könnte so mancher Wähler wirklich darüber nachdenken ob Sanders nicht wirklich schlimmer wäre als Pest, Lepra oder Cholera 

Er ist schon ein sympatischer Opi, allerdings für US Verhältnisse wirklich sehr extrem.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Auch lustig, was hier so über weibliche Politiker gesagt wird („Ich finde allgemein, dass besonders Frauen in politischen Spitzenämtern hinterfotziger sind und auch mehr Leichen im Keller haben als vergleichbare männliche Amtsträger.“) Tja, Sexismus kommt immer gut an, siehe Trump.


Es stimmt schon, dass Frauen in Machtpositionen eiskalt sein müssen um überhaupt erst an so eine Position zu kommen. Gerade weil es für sie ohnehin schwieriger ist an so eine Position zu kommen. 

Und Sanders würde in Deutschland als "rechts" bezeichnet werden... Er ist nur für US-Verhältnisse wirklich "links". Das liegt daran, dass die USA 40 Jahre den Kommunismus als absoluten Erzfeind gesehen hat.


----------



## Two-Face (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und Sanders würde in Deutschland als "rechts" bezeichnet werden... Er ist nur für US-Verhältnisse wirklich "links". Das liegt daran, dass die USA 40 Jahre den Kommunismus als absoluten Erzfeind gesehen hat.


Ist heute nicht anders, der Kommunismus ist die Urangst in den Amerikanern, so sehr gefürchtet und gehasst wie in Europa der Nazionalsozialismus.
Sieht man immer wieder an den Reaktionen zu jeder Sozialreform, die ein Demokrat durchbringen wollte, bei allem was zu sehr links ist, steht sofort eine schier undefinierbare Masse an Konservativen auf, die das sanktionieren wollen.
Und Sanders würde ich jetzt auch in Europa nicht direkt "rechts" bezeichnen - er will Marihuana legalisieren und eine verpflichtende Grundversicherung für jeden. In Deutschland hatten das mal die SPD sowie die Grünen und die Linken in den Raum geworfen.^^



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Trump ist ein politischer Holzfäller. Er rennt in den Wald rein und hackt einen Baum nach dem anderen klein, er ist durchschaubar und jeder weiß was von ihm zu erwarten ist.
> Nebenbei versteht er ja was von Geld und könnte den USA wirklich dabei helfen, vom Schuldenberg herunter zu kommen, den Obama und seine Vorgänger angehäuft haben.


Trump ist unberechenbar, er ist sexistisch, rassistisch und will Einwanderer eher loswerden, als ihnen mal eine faire Chance zu geben. Und pleite war er auch mal, und zwar aus purer Selbstüberschätzung und Eigenverschuldung, er hat früh mit zwielichtigen Geschäften (z.B. Glücksspiel) Kohle gescheffelt und politisch ist er völlig unerfahren. Wie will man so einem trauen, erst recht die Schulden loszuwerden, die auch ein globales Problem sind?


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Clinton ist dagegen eine falsche Schlange.


Clinton ist ehrgeizig, war in mehr Ländern, als je ein anderer, amerikanischer Außenminister vor ihr und hat die Erfahrung, die Trump fehlt. Sie ist nicht so konsequent wie Sanders, aber als Frau kann sie es sicht nicht leisten, einen auf klein, nett und gutmütig, wie Obama, zu machen. 
Sehr interessant, wie hier manche meinen, aufgrund ihres groben Bildes in den Medien einen direkt als "falsch" und "hinterfotzig" zu bezeichnen. Nötig haben tut das keiner.


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Obama war hauptsächlich ein Schwätzer. Bis auf seine achsotolle Krankenversicherung hat er nur wenig zu stande gebracht, mal ausgenommen von seinem Drohnenkrieg.


Ziemlich reaktionärer, oberflächlicher Bullshit, den du hier von dir gibst.
Bush junior hat es geschafft den Karren trotz einer florierenden Wirtschaft und einer stabilen Grundlage (dank Mr. Clinton) komplett in den Dreck zu fahren. Er saß der Waffen-, Öl- und Pharmalobby auf'm Schoß, die seinen Wahlkampf finanziert haben. Unter ihm wurden simple Erkältungsmittel, die du in DE um die Ecke für 5€ kriegst, für viele unbezahlbar. Er hat aufgrund einer Lüge einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg angefangen, der die ganze Region nachhaltig, bis heute, destabilisiert hat, unter seinem Vater haben die USA in den 70ern die Taliban ausgebildet. Dazu kommt die damit verbunden extrem hohe Staatsverschuldung, befeuert auch noch druch die Lehmann-Krise.
Obama wollte den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen, er musste (wie schon Clinton) vieles kürzen, klar dass das den Leuten nicht gefällt. Jede Sozialreform, die er durchbringen wollte, jedes schärfere Waffengesetz, wurde von den Republikanern blokiert, er konnte kaum mehr machen.
Er war weder schlimmer noch genauso schlimm als Bush senior und Reagan (unter dem die Verschuldung erst recht überhand nahm) und schon gar nicht wie Bush junior.^^

P.S.: Und wegen deiner Äußerung über die AfD sage ich jetzt mal wirklich nichts - da müsste ich wieder sehr weit ausholen, nicht dass ich nochmal 'ne Gelbe wegen Offtopic kriege.

EDIT: Verdammt, wollte auf "Bearbeiten"
Hoffe ein Mod kommt gleich...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Trump ist unberechenbar, er ist sexistisch, rassistisch und will Einwanderer eher loswerden, als ihnen mal eine faire Chance zu geben.


Unberechenbar ist er nicht. Er hat ein klares Muster bei seinem Populismus: Provozieren , dann zum Dauergesprächsthema in den Medien zu werden und letztendlich die Sprüche wieder zurückziehen. 
In den letzten Monaten tritt er immer gemäßigter an als am Anfang. Und er ist auch weder wirklich rassistisch noch sexistisch, dass ist ebenfalls nur Populismus der nur dazu dient an Macht zu kommen.
Er wird wenn er an die Macht kommt weder einen Krieg anfangen noch eine Mauer bauen... Es geht ihm nur darum an die Macht zu kommen. 



> Aber als Frau kann sie es sicht nicht leisten, einen auf klein, nett und gutmütig, wie Obama, zu machen.


Das ist aber genau das Erwartungsbild, welches die Gesellschaft oft von Frauen hat.



> Er hat aufgrund einer Lüge einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg angefangen, der die ganze Region nachhaltig, bis heute, destabilisiert hat.


Wirklich stabil war die Region in den letzten 200 Jahren generell nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wirklich stabil war die Region in den letzten 200 Jahren generell nicht.



Die Region war stabil genug bis die Amis sich gedacht haben - wir stecken da unsere Läufe mal rein und wühlen ein wenig. Die haben uns den Spaß eingebrockt, sitzen aber selbst recht weit weg und kriegen kaum was ab >.<


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (10. April 2016)

Aha, dafür, dass er keine Mauer bauen will, positioniert er das Thema trotzdem auf Platz eins seiner Agenda???

Captcha Check | Donald J Trump for President 

Du scheinst ihn ja gut zu kennen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Aha, dafür, dass er keine Mauer bauen will, positioniert er das Thema trotzdem auf Platz eins seiner Agenda???
> 
> Captcha Check | Donald J Trump for President
> 
> Du scheinst ihn ja gut zu kennen.


 Populisten versprechen immer viel, machen dann aber am Ende doch nichts. 
 Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass er wenn er Präsident wird versucht eine Mauer zu bauen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Region war stabil genug bis die Amis sich gedacht haben - wir stecken da unsere Läufe mal rein und wühlen ein wenig. Die haben uns den Spaß eingebrockt, sitzen aber selbst recht weit weg und kriegen kaum was ab >.<


Das lag auch an der wirrkürlichen Grenzziehung nach dem Zusammenbruch des Osmanischen Reiches. Die Grenzen wurden ohne Rücksicht auf die einzelnen Völker gezogen und so entstanden dann die instabilen Staaten.

Am Ende haben die USA die Region endgültig destabilisiert und wir in Europa dürfen es ausbaden.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das lag auch an der wirrkürlichen Grenzziehung nach dem Zusammenbruch des Osmanischen Reiches. Die Grenzen wurden ohne Rücksicht auf die einzelnen Völker gezogen und so entstanden dann die instabilen Staaten.
> 
> Am Ende haben die USA die Region endgültig destabilisiert und wir in Europa dürfen es ausbaden.



Die Staaten waren nicht instabil. Regionale Konflikte wurden durch die Regierungen dort unterdrückt. Ja, die Regierungen waren alles andere als geil, sie haben auf so einiges wie Menschenrechte gepfiffen. Das ist aber kein Grund dort erst Terroristen auszubilden, dann mit Truppen einmarschieren und hinterher alles flachzubomben was nicht schon vorher unbewohnbar war... 
Ich mag die USA für einige Sachen die da so existieren, von Filmen bis zu Entwicklungen... Aber ihre Aussenpolitik lässt mich manschmal schon in die Tischkante beißen. 
Wir haben es hier noch sehr sehr gut, ein reiches Land, recht sicher, mit einem (noch) guten Ruf. 

Wenn wir noch einen Kriegstreiber an der Spitze der USA bekommen, der darüber die "Finanzen aufpolieren" und sonstige Späße macht, könnte der Kessel da im nahen Osten endgültig platzen. Brauchen wir nicht. 
Ich habe eher gehofft, einen Kanditaten zu sehen der mit Mr. Clinton vergleichbar wäre (der kann von mir aus alles vögeln was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum ist, solange der das Land halbwegs ordentlich führt) - gibts aber nicht...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch einen Kriegstreiber an der Spitze der USA bekommen.


Ich denke nicht, dass Trump ein Kriegstreiber ist.
Er wird eher die isolierende Außenpolitik der 20er-30er Jahre wiederholen.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Trump ein Kriegstreiber ist.
> Er wird eher die isolierende Außenpolitik der 20er-30er Jahre wiederholen.



USA ist gerade so gut wie pleite. Isolierende Außenpolitik würde hier nicht helfen. Der muss das Land geschickt aus der Krise holen und die Aussenpolitik darauf beschränken, Geld ins Land zu holen. Und zwar ohne massiv Waffen an alle zu verkaufen die es bezahlen können. Oder die Munition da "persönlich" abliefern zu lassen, so schnell wie sie halt fliegen kann. 

Ich hab auch net gedacht das Bush Junior so doof wäre, den halben nahen Osten gegen sein Land aufzubringen, der hat das aber ordentlich geschafft...


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab auch net gedacht das Bush Junior so doof wäre, den halben nahen Osten gegen sein Land aufzubringen, der hat das aber ordentlich geschafft...


Dafür hat er aber auch alles menschenmögliche unternommen, der kleine George. 
Aber es war ja nicht nur der Krieg an sich, das Management danach war ja mehr als dilettantisch. 

Und Trump schlägt genau in dieselbe Kerbe. Im Ernst, wie kann auch nur irgendjemand eine Person gutheißen die öffentlich im TV sagte, und das mehrmals, dass man die Familien der Terroristen auslöschen müsse. Ähm ja, jetzt ist das vielleicht noch irgendwie witzig, oder unterhaltsam, wenn er aber wirklich am Ruder ist wird den Leuten das Lachen vergehen. Und da braucht mir keiner mit dem Argument kommen, dass er schon nicht so sein wird. Bei Bush Jr hat auch niemand gedacht, dass der mal in 2 Länder einmarschieren wird und dort jahrelang Krieg führen wird, und damit seinem Land nachhaltig Schaden zugefügt.


----------



## cryon1c (10. April 2016)

Nur das Bush Jr. nicht den Rassisten raushängen lassen hat bei den Wahlen. Man wusste mit welcher Lobby der am liebsten flirtet und was der so halbwegs will, aber da hat sich niemand getraut so weit zu träumen wie der wirklich gegangen ist. 
Hier haben wir eine andere Situation, der Kerl hat noch keine Macht (nur Geld und davon auch nicht mehr so viel), droht aber praktisch offen auf der Bühne, was der da alles anstellen wird. Wenn man dem die Kontrolle über eine Militärmacht übergibt wie sie die USA nun mal haben, dann kann das ganz böse enden. Das ist nicht irgendwo in Afrika wo Aufständische mit AK-47 rumlaufen und Ärger machen, USA haben immer noch genug Feuerkraft um diesen Planeten komplett unbewohnbar zu machen und zwar für die nächsten 2000 Jahre.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Populisten versprechen immer viel, machen dann aber am Ende doch nichts.
> Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass er wenn er Präsident wird versucht eine Mauer zu bauen.



Versuchen wird er es, er wird bloß scheitern.
Nur will man so einen Typen mit solchen Gedanken an Atomwaffen lassen? Lieber nicht, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2016)

Es gibt Verrücktere Menschen die welche haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. April 2016)

Trump ist nicht so durchgedreht, dass er die Atomwaffen zünden würde... Selbst Kim Jong Un macht das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

Trauen tue ich aber keinem von beiden und es wäre besser wenn die nur ein paar Gummiknüppel befehlingen dürften


----------



## cryon1c (13. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Trump ist nicht so durchgedreht, dass er die Atomwaffen zünden würde... Selbst Kim Jong Un macht das nicht.



a) dem traue ich das zu. Trump meine ich, nicht Kim (der Nordkoreaner will nur spielen, der versteht in welcher Lage er eigentlich ist). b) selbst wenns keine Atomwaffen ist, auch einen regulären Krieg oder noch mehr Terror und eine weitere Aufspaltung und Radikalisierung können wir uns da unten nicht mehr leisten. Das ist jetzt wörtlich gemeint, solche "Späße" kosten Unmengen an Geld, das muss irgendwoher kommen. Und die Waffenindustrie, die kräftig daran verdient, gibt keinen Cent um die Folgen von Kampfeinsätzen auch nur irgendwie zu beseitigen.

Ich will keinen leicht durchgeknallten, stinkreichen Rassisten an der Spitze eines Landes sehen, welches über das am besten gerüstete und größte Militär auf unserem Planeten hat. Gut, ich kann das selbst nicht verhindern... Wir haben aber auch keinen zweiten oder dritten Planeten, wo wir fix mal rüber können, bis der Kollege hier fertig ist...


----------



## Ich 15 (13. April 2016)

Als wenn durch Trump ernsthaft die Gefahr einen Atomkriegs besteht. Trump ist nicht dumm und steinreich. Warum sollte er einen Atomkrieg wollen? Niemand mir klaren Verstand möchte einen Atomkrieg. Den einzigen Menschen denen ich dies zutrauen sind Menschen die dies aus Ideologie tun.(Islamisten) oder Diktatoren welche nichts mehr zu verlieren haben.


> Ich will keinen leicht durchgeknallten, stinkreichen Rassisten an der  Spitze eines Landes sehen, welches über das am besten gerüstete und  größte Militär auf unserem Planeten hat. Gut, ich kann das selbst nicht  verhindern... Wir haben aber auch keinen zweiten oder dritten Planeten,  wo wir fix mal rüber können, bis der Kollege hier fertig ist...


Naja, Trump will weniger Truppen im Ausland und die Führungsrolle in der Nato aufgeben. Er möchte das Länder wie Deutschland mehr Verantwortung übernehmen.

Davon ab ist das Handeln Obama eine totale Katastrophe. Er hat ja Libyen selbst als seinen größten Fehler angegeben und die Islamisten, ich meinte Rebellen in Syrien zu unterstützen war auch ein großer Fehler. Während Obamas Amtszeit ist  Nordafrika und der Nahe Osten deutlich instabiler als unter Bush


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Während Obamas Amtszeit ist  Nordafrika und der Nahe Osten deutlich instabiler als unter Bush



Unter Bush ist der Nahe Osten ja erst so instabil geworden.
Wie würde die Welt aussehen, wenn er nicht in den Irak einmarschiert wäre?


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

Und ohne Sanktionen und Krieg(en) von Bush senior...aber wird halt alles ignoriert damit man seine Ansicht zu Obama rechtfertigen kann^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2016)

Die USA haben in den 70ern die Taliban ausgebildet, Hussein Waffen gegeben und anstatt sich später präventiv in Kuwait zu stationieren, haben sie zugesehen, als Saddam sein Gasangriffe gestartet hat. Dazu kommt noch der Unsinn, den die Russen gemacht haben.

Da hat Obama nun wirklich vergleichsweise wenig mitgespielt.^^


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2016)

Aber man kann ihm auch nicht nachsagen die Lage verbessert zu haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber man kann ihm auch nicht nachsagen die Lage verbessert zu haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Der überwiegende Teil der US-Soldaten ist draußen aus dem Irak, das sparte Menschenleben und immense Kosten. Und er hat in der Hinsicht sein Wort gehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2016)

Ja dafür konnte sich der IS dort angenehm ausbreiten. 
Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, denn das was du sagst ist ja nicht falsch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja dafür konnte sich der IS dort angenehm ausbreiten.
> Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert, denn das was du sagst ist ja nicht falsch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Die Grundlage für den IS wurde aber schon lamge in der Vergangenheit gelegt. Das hätte man vorher zwar nicht wissen können, dennoch ist der IS eine Folge der gesamten Nahostpolitik der USA, und der Grundstein dafür wurde meiner Meinung noch während der Bush-Administration gelegt. 
Obama hat dann auch nicht alles richtig gemacht, keine Frage, nur wer hätte das schon? Hätte er militärisch mit Bodentruppen intervenieren sollen? Oder eben "zuschauen". Beides hat Vor und Nachteile, aber ich kann es Obama nicht verdenken, da nicht wieder einzumarschieren. 
Zumal es eh nichts bringt da wieder alles dem Erdboden gleichzumachen, damit züchtet man sich nur weiter Fundamentalismus und Radikalität. Obama hatte da nur die Wahl zwischen 2 schlechten Optionen, und er hat sich für die entschieden, die zumindest für die USA besser ist (zumindest aus meiner Sicht), dennoch ein Dilemma.

Wie gesagt, ich will Obama nicht von aller Schuld freisprechen, aber mit einer Ingervention wäre er komplett alleine dagestanden. Und auch sonst wären kaum Länder bereit gewesen, da die hohen Kosten und Gefährdung von Soldaten in Kauf zu nehmen. Noch dazu ist die Region nicht so wirklich interessant, und für Menschenleben alleine marschiert keine Armee mehr ein.


----------



## Ich 15 (14. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unter Bush ist der Nahe Osten ja erst so instabil geworden.


daran habe ich nie gezweifelt aber es hat schon lange vor Bush begonnen


> Wie würde die Welt aussehen, wenn er nicht in den Irak einmarschiert wäre?


auch nicht toll aber besser


Leob12 schrieb:


> Und ohne Sanktionen und Krieg(en) von Bush  senior...aber wird halt alles ignoriert damit man seine Ansicht zu Obama  rechtfertigen kann^^


Fakt ist Obama hätte aus den Kriegen im nahen Osten lernen müssen. Obama hat wie schon damals in Afghanistan Rebellen unterstützt welche Islamisten sind bzw. wurden. Assad und Gaddafi haben von Anfang an vor Flüchtlingswellen und den Islamisten im Fall eines Sturzes gewarnt und man sieht ja was passiert ist. Man hat mal wieder versucht Regierungen zu stürzen wie in den guten alten Zeiten. Diesmal war der Präsident so schlau auf Bodentruppen zu verzichten aber dies macht es auch nicht besser. Der Irak geht auf die Kappe von  Bush aber an Libyen und Syrien hat auch Obama maßgeblich Schuld. Er hätte niemals bei dem Vormarsch des IS einfach zuzuschauen dürfen. Jetzt muss in langjährigen und für die Zivilbevölkerung katastrophalen kämpfen jedes Dorf einzeln gesäubert werden...


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber man kann ihm auch nicht nachsagen die Lage verbessert zu haben.



Das ist eben die Frage.
Aus Aufghanistan sind sie raus. Was ist da heute? Das gleiche, was schon vorher war. Geändert hat sich eigentlich nichts.
Im Irak hat die Regierung letztendlich mit Schuld. 
Die Sunniten wurden aus der Regierungsbildung ausgeklammert -- kein Wunder, dass das einige nicht gut fanden -- und dann griffen sie eben zu den Waffen, denn was anderes kenne die da halt nicht.
Jetzt kannst du wieder Truppen reinschicken und die alles erneut besetzen, doch am Grundproblem ändert sich damit nichts.
Und da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob der nächste Präsident Trump oder Clinton heißt, die Lage in der Region lässt sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen.


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

Die Lage in der Region lässt sich in Ordnung bringen, nur halt nicht mit Knarren und Dronen. 
Dafür müsste man mit anderen Leuten reinmarschieren - die sollen die Länder mitaufbauen, unterrichten und den Leuten zeigen das der Westen nicht nur aus verfressenen, auf Profit ausgerichteten Monstern besteht, die auch über Leichen gehen. 
Terror in dieser Form kann nicht mit Gewalt gesäubert werden, zumindest nicht bis man die ganze Region komplett von der Landkarte entfernt und unbewohnbar macht. Und selbst dann werden die Leute woanders weitermachen.
Die Amis sind doch eigentlich nicht so blöd, sie verstehen doch das dies eigentlich ein wachsender Markt ist, den sie da weggebombt haben. Anstatt denen zu helfen, damit sie später iPhones kaufen und die Wirtschaft so unterstützen, pumpt man lieber das Geld in Militäreinsätze und wundert sich dann warum so was passiert >.<


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

Das Blöde ist aber, dass der Westen nur auf Profit aus ist, denn so funktioniert Kapitalismus nun mal.
Bush ist ja nicht wegen der Meinungsfreiheit oder der Rechte der Minderheiten in den Irak einmarschiert. 
Es gab klare Ziele und die wurden noch klarer verfehlt.


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist aber, dass der Westen nur auf Profit aus ist, denn so funktioniert Kapitalismus nun mal.
> Bush ist ja nicht wegen der Meinungsfreiheit oder der Rechte der Minderheiten in den Irak einmarschiert.
> Es gab klare Ziele und die wurden noch klarer verfehlt.



Naja Profit macht man nicht wenn man eine Region gegen sich aufbringt. Profit machen dann nur die wenigen, die mit Militärtechnologie, Waffen oder Kampfeinsätzen zu tun haben. Und wenn ich sehe was die Amis für das Militär ausgeben, ist das definitiv nicht hilfreich für die eigene Wirtschaft. 
Man hat nicht nur brutale Ausgaben für den Krieg, sondern macht sich auch die Geschäfte kaputt in einer Region die eigentlich nicht arm ist und sich sonst Produkte aus USA leisten könnte. 
So blöd kann man doch eigentlich nicht sein wenn man zum Präsidenten gewählt wird. Jeder Grundschüler versteht das, wenn man sich mit dem Nachbar streitet, kann man mit dem nix mehr anfangen ausser sich zu prügeln...


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja Profit macht man nicht wenn man eine Region gegen sich aufbringt. .



Der Rüstungsindustrie ist es doch egal, gegen wen die Waffen eingesetzt werden, Hauptsache sie werden gekauft.


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Rüstungsindustrie ist es doch egal, gegen wen die Waffen eingesetzt werden, Hauptsache sie werden gekauft.



Jap, aber das Land besteht halt nicht nur aus der Rüstungsindustrie, das ist ein starker, aber kein wirklich großer Bereich und bringt dem Land selbst nicht viel ausser Geld was halt in wenigen dicken Taschen liegen bleibt. Die Bevölkerung hat davon nix und das Land ist danach genau so verschuldet wie vorher, aber mit einem kaputten Ruf und in einigen Gegenden nicht mehr willkommen (um das milde auszudrücken). 
Da muss es doch klingeln, das es anders geht und mehr Profit bringt wenn man seine Nachbarn nicht in die Steinzeit befördern will..


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

Das musst du mir nicht sagen aber so funktioniert nun mal das System. Das Kapital hat da Sagen und mit Waffen kannst du mehr Geld verdienen als mit Kühlschränken oder Kinderbüchern.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Fakt ist Obama hätte aus den Kriegen im nahen Osten lernen müssen. Obama hat wie schon damals in Afghanistan Rebellen unterstützt welche Islamisten sind bzw. wurden. Assad und Gaddafi haben von Anfang an vor Flüchtlingswellen und den Islamisten im Fall eines Sturzes gewarnt und man sieht ja was passiert ist. Man hat mal wieder versucht Regierungen zu stürzen wie in den guten alten Zeiten. Diesmal war der Präsident so schlau auf Bodentruppen zu verzichten aber dies macht es auch nicht besser. Der Irak geht auf die Kappe von  Bush aber an Libyen und Syrien hat auch Obama maßgeblich Schuld. Er hätte niemals bei dem Vormarsch des IS einfach zuzuschauen dürfen. Jetzt muss in langjährigen und für die Zivilbevölkerung katastrophalen kämpfen jedes Dorf einzeln gesäubert werden...


Spar dir dieses "Fakt ist", das ist einfach nur unnötig. 
Wie gesagt, in Syrien hätte Obama nicht einmarschieren können. Und in Libyen wäre es auch sinnlos gewesen, wie hätte er da tote Soldaten gerechtfertigt? 
Assad warnte vor Flüchtlingswellen? Interessant, nun sorgt er selbst dafür, oder bezog sich seine Warnung darauf? Die Europäer haben die beiden Despoten nur deswegen geduldet, weil sie in der Hinsicht von Nutzen waren. Aber nachdem sie begonnen haben, die eigene Bevölkerung anzugreifen, konnte man sie nicht mehr unterstützen. 

Nochmal: Was hätte Obama gegen den IS tun sollen? Die Radikalität rottest du nicht durch Bomben und Soldaten aus, damit sorgst du nur für eine weitere Generation, die verloren ist und dem Fundamentalismus (welcher Art auch immer) zum Opfer fallen wird. 
Diesen Krieg gegen den Terror kannst du nicht mit Waffengewalt lösen. Lustig wie du genau sagst dass Obama aus den Kriegen lernen müsste, aber gleichzeitig war der "Krieg gegen den Terror" in Afghanistan nur teuer, und gebracht hat es wenig. Und nun hätte er wieder gegen den Terror kämpfen sollen? 
Obama hätte eine militärischen Intervention von unbekannter Dauer mit Bodentruppen nie und nimmer rechtfertigen können, nicht vor den anderen Politikern, nicht wegen seines eigenen Programmes und schon gar nicht vor der eigenen Bevölkerung. Dann hätte er gleich abtreten können, das wäre Suizid gewesen. 
Die Zivilbevölkerung leidet seit über 2 Jahrzehnten und katastrophalen Zuständen, das ist im Irak leider nichts neues. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Frage.
> Aus Aufghanistan sind sie raus. Was ist da heute? Das gleiche, was schon vorher war. Geändert hat sich eigentlich nichts.
> Im Irak hat die Regierung letztendlich mit Schuld.
> Die Sunniten wurden aus der Regierungsbildung ausgeklammert -- kein Wunder, dass das einige nicht gut fanden -- und dann griffen sie eben zu den Waffen, denn was anderes kenne die da halt nicht.
> ...



Doch, sie kennen etwas anderes, was soll die Verallgemeinerung? Die Sunniten wurden nicht nur aus der Regierung ausgeklammert, sondern auch in Teilen des sozialen Lebens, am Arbeitsmarkt. Und irgendwann kommt es eben zu einem bewaffneten Aufstand. Das will ich nicht gutheißen, aber die Situation in einem zerstörten Land, ohne Hoffnung auf Wiederaufbau und gleichzeitig massive Benachteiligungen durch die Regierung, wie will man sich da anders helfen? Eine friedliche Demo hätte keinen Menschen interessiert, es hat sich ja auch die Jahre vorher niemand für diese Menschen interessiert. 
Es ging auch nicht von heute auf morgen dass der IS da war. Am Anfang standen eben bewaffnete Gruppen, die jedoch mit der Zeit entweder ausgelöscht oder absorbiert wurden. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist aber, dass der Westen nur auf Profit aus ist, denn so funktioniert Kapitalismus nun mal.
> Bush ist ja nicht wegen der Meinungsfreiheit oder der Rechte der Minderheiten in den Irak einmarschiert.
> Es gab klare Ziele und die wurden noch klarer verfehlt.


Welche Ziele wurden verfehlt? Sie haben die Ölraffinerien und das Ölministerium unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht. Gleichzeitig einen für sie unangenehmen Diktator (wollte ja sein Öl in Euro verkaufen) losgeworden. 
An den Menschen vor Ort hatten die USA nie Interesse, am Anfang standen die erfundenen Massenvernichtungswaffen, erst später wollte man "Demokratie in den Nahen Osten bringen". Das war aber kein Ziel, mehr eine Ausflucht oder Rechtfertigung. Profitiert haben vom Einmarsch viele amerikanische Firmen, aber auch sehr sehr viele europäische Firmen. Die hatten dann quasi Narrenfreiheit in einem komplett zugrunde gerichteten und isoliertem Land. Natürlich haben sie sich bereichert, und als es nichts mehr zu holen gab, zogen sie wieder ab. Zurück bleibt ein Land, dass mittlerweile seit 2003 keine richtig stabilen Verhältnisse mehr kennt, davor Jahrzehnte unter Saddam Hussein zu leiden hatte und eigentlich immer durch das Ausland bestimmt wurde, wegen der Rohstoffvorkommen. 
Ich behaupte mal dass es ohne das Öl dort heute friedlicher wäre. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja Profit macht man nicht wenn man eine Region gegen sich aufbringt. Profit machen dann nur die wenigen, die mit Militärtechnologie, Waffen oder Kampfeinsätzen zu tun haben. Und wenn ich sehe was die Amis für das Militär ausgeben, ist das definitiv nicht hilfreich für die eigene Wirtschaft.
> Man hat nicht nur brutale Ausgaben für den Krieg, sondern macht sich auch die Geschäfte kaputt in einer Region die eigentlich nicht arm ist und sich sonst Produkte aus USA leisten könnte.
> So blöd kann man doch eigentlich nicht sein wenn man zum Präsidenten gewählt wird. Jeder Grundschüler versteht das, wenn man sich mit dem Nachbar streitet, kann man mit dem nix mehr anfangen ausser sich zu prügeln...


Profit haben die Firmen schon gemacht. Billige Löhne, keine/kaum Auflagen oder Einschränkungen, alles was nicht niet und nagelfest war wurde privatisiert (oder sich halt einfach angeeignet). Ob die Bevölkerung dafür ist, ist den Firmen egal. Die bezahlen halt einen Sicherheitsdienst und die Sache hat sich erledigt. 
Der Irak selbst war arm, bzw die Menschen, eben durch die andauernden Sanktionen. Viel Kaufkraft gab es dort nicht, und es war auch nicht das Ziel der USA oder der Firmen, an dem Zustand was zu ändern. Billig Erdöl fördern, und im Ausland teuer verkaufen, schwupps hast du deinen Profit. 
Für die USA hat sich der krieg nicht gelohnt, die Kosten zahlen ja nicht die Firmen die danach im Irak tätig waren, und von den Gewinnen dieser Firmen hat der normale Amerikaner auch nichts. 

Ach ja, die USA haben ja keine Ahnung, 20 Mrd$ in den Wiederaufbau gesteckt, und wer war dafür zuständig? Genau, amerikanische Firmen. Auch da behaupte ich ganz dreist, dass dieses Geld nie wirklich bei der Bevölkerung angekommen ist, sodass die profitieren konnte. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du mir nicht sagen aber so funktioniert nun mal das System. Das Kapital hat da Sagen und mit Waffen kannst du mehr Geld verdienen als mit Kühlschränken oder Kinderbüchern.


Naja, wenn es nie einen Markt gibt, kann man damit nichts verdienen. Aber Waffen werfen hier schneller und leichter Profit ab, das stimmt leider.


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Profit haben die Firmen schon gemacht. Billige Löhne, keine/kaum Auflagen oder Einschränkungen, alles was nicht niet und nagelfest war wurde privatisiert (oder sich halt einfach angeeignet). Ob die Bevölkerung dafür ist, ist den Firmen egal. Die bezahlen halt einen Sicherheitsdienst und die Sache hat sich erledigt.
> Der Irak selbst war arm, bzw die Menschen, eben durch die andauernden Sanktionen. Viel Kaufkraft gab es dort nicht, und es war auch nicht das Ziel der USA oder der Firmen, an dem Zustand was zu ändern. Billig Erdöl fördern, und im Ausland teuer verkaufen, schwupps hast du deinen Profit.
> Für die USA hat sich der krieg nicht gelohnt, die Kosten zahlen ja nicht die Firmen die danach im Irak tätig waren, und von den Gewinnen dieser Firmen hat der normale Amerikaner auch nichts.
> 
> Ach ja, die USA haben ja keine Ahnung, 20 Mrd$ in den Wiederaufbau gesteckt, und wer war dafür zuständig? Genau, amerikanische Firmen. Auch da behaupte ich ganz dreist, dass dieses Geld nie wirklich bei der Bevölkerung angekommen ist, sodass die profitieren konnte.



Firmenprofit hilft nur dem Firmenvorstand (meistens). Die Kohle landet weder bei den Mitarbeitern noch bei der Bevölkerung oder beim Staat (der es dann für was besseres ausgeben will als Munition für neue Kampfeinsätze). 
Es geht nicht um den Irak, es geht um den ganzen nahen Osten an sich. Rüttelt man da am falschen Baum, fällt alles um. 
Der Aufbau den sie da betrieben haben, dient sicher nicht dazu, die Länder da stabil und wohlhabend zu machen wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Denn erst dann kann man denen Sachen "designed in USA, made somewhere else" für teuer Geld verkaufen. 
Das ist nachhaltiger, wirft auf dauer mehr Profit ab und bringt die Bevölkerung nicht gegen sich auf. 
Wo ist der Sinn, da Ärger zu machen, wenn man den Leuten einfach iPhones und Tesla-Karren verkaufen kann und so das Geld reinholt, dafür aber dauerhaft und einfach.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Firmenprofit hilft nur dem Firmenvorstand (meistens). Die Kohle landet weder bei den Mitarbeitern noch bei der Bevölkerung oder beim Staat (der es dann für was besseres ausgeben will als Munition für neue Kampfeinsätze).
> Es geht nicht um den Irak, es geht um den ganzen nahen Osten an sich. Rüttelt man da am falschen Baum, fällt alles um.
> Der Aufbau den sie da betrieben haben, dient sicher nicht dazu, die Länder da stabil und wohlhabend zu machen wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Denn erst dann kann man denen Sachen "designed in USA, made somewhere else" für teuer Geld verkaufen.
> Das ist nachhaltiger, wirft auf dauer mehr Profit ab und bringt die Bevölkerung nicht gegen sich auf.
> Wo ist der Sinn, da Ärger zu machen, wenn man den Leuten einfach iPhones und Tesla-Karren verkaufen kann und so das Geld reinholt, dafür aber dauerhaft und einfach.



Ich beziehe mich hier aber auf den Irak, keine Ahnung wem du da Teslas oder iPhones verkaufen willst. 
Der "ganze Nahe Osten" ist leider kein homogenes Gebilde, sondern extrem differenziert. 

Die USA haben auch wenig Interesse am Nahen Osten, dafür ist der Wirtschaftsraum einfach zu klein, und es gibt zu viele Unsicherheiten.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in Syrien hätte Obama nicht einmarschieren können.


Dies hat auch niemand gefordert. Er hätte nicht beim dem destabilisieren der Regierungen mitmachen dürfen. Obama sagte ja selbst, dass es keinen Plan für den Tag nach Gaddafi hatte. (Aber Hauptsache erst mal ein Land kaputt bomben, weil man es kann...) 


> Und in Libyen wäre es auch sinnlos gewesen, wie hätte er da tote Soldaten gerechtfertigt?


Auch hier hätte man gar nicht erst einen Umsturz anzetteln dürfen.



> Assad warnte vor Flüchtlingswellen?


Ich glaube dies war Gaddafi. Assad hat vor den Terroristen gewarnt.



			
				Gaddafi schrieb:
			
		

> Hört zu, Völker der NATO! Ihr bombardiert eine Mauer, die den Weg der  afrikanischen Migration nach Europa und den Weg der Terroristen von  al-Qaeda versperrt hat. Diese Mauer war Libyen. Ihr Idioten reisst sie  nieder, und ihr werdet in der Hölle schmoren für Tausende Migranten aus  Afrika und weil ihr al-Qaeda unterstützt habt. So wird es sein, und ich  lüge nie. Und ich lüge auch jetzt nicht







> Nochmal: Was hätte Obama gegen den IS tun sollen?


z.B. mit Luftangriffen die Ausbreitung des IS verhindern müssen. Allerdings sehe ich da die Hauptschuld auch bei den feigen Irakischen Soldaten in Mossul.(50000 Mann mit moderner Ausrüstung fliehen ohne Kampf vor ein paar Terroristen)



> Die Radikalität rottest du nicht durch Bomben und Soldaten


Gegenbeispiel Nazi Deutschland. Dennoch stimme ich dir schon zu, militärisch lässt sich der Kampf nur kurzfristig gewinnen. 


> Diesen Krieg gegen den Terror kannst du nicht mit Waffengewalt lösen.  Lustig wie du genau sagst dass Obama aus den Kriegen lernen müsste, aber  gleichzeitig war der "Krieg gegen den Terror" in Afghanistan nur teuer,  und gebracht hat es wenig. Und nun hätte er wieder gegen den Terror  kämpfen sollen?


Eben nicht, er hätte nicht wieder mit Kriegen in Syrien und Libyen anfangen dürfen. Wenn man Syrien nicht so destabilisiert hätte, wäre es dem IS nicht so leicht gefallen große Gebiete zu erobern.


----------



## Halloween-Denier (19. April 2016)

Viele kennen Trump doch nur wie ihn unsere Medien schildern: Ein "rechtsradikales Großmaul".

Die ganze Welt jedoch hofft auf Trump. Trump zuhören, dann urteilen:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/27/us/politics/donald-trump-transcript.html?_r=0


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

Die ganze Welt hofft auf Trump?
Echt jetzt?
Das ist ein Populist, mehr nicht. Spücheklopfer, Schönredner. Da kommt gar nichts.


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

Trump zuzuhören wie er sich selbst feiert und im Nachhinein natürlich alles besser weiß? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2016)

Trump ist ganz sicher weniger kritisch, als man in Europa denkt. Da gibt es schlimmere und er hat mit den radikalen Republikanern nichts am Hut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2016)

Wenn die Republikaner eine Kampfabstimmung ausgraben, um ihn zu verhindern, ist es das Todesurteil für einen republikanische Präsidenten, dann wird Clinton ohne Gegenwehr gewinnen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (28. April 2016)

Clinton wird auch so Präsidentin.

Wer Trump nach seiner verwirrten aussenpolitischen Rede noch wählt sollte wirklich mal die Drogen weglassen:

Donald Trump als Aussenpolitiker: "Amerika zuerst" - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Quelle SZ.de


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2016)

Ja, ich hab die Rede mehr oder weniger gesehen.
Echt zum Schießen. 
Trump ist mehr die Witzfigur im Wahlkampf. Wenn er Präsidentschaftskandidat der Republikaner wird, zeigt das auch, dass die Partei nichts mehr auf die Reihe kriegt.
Die Bush Leute haben den Laden gehörig herunter gewirtschaftet.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. April 2016)

Ihr verkennt, wie extrem unbeliebt auch Clinton ist. Die steht als Wallstreetmarionette am stärksten für das Establishment, für das Kapital und für alles, was falsch läuft. Nicht umsonst hat sie katastrophale Werte was Glaubwürdigkeit usw. betrifft. Im Grunde kann man nur falsch entscheiden, wenn nicht Sanders zur Wahl steht: Clinton und Kasich stehen für das Establishment, das schon jetzt für viele ein absolutes Feindbild ist, noch 4 Jahre weiter so und man ebnet noch radikaleren Kräften den Weg, weil die Unzufriedenheit weiter wachsen wird. Trump ist ein populistischer Drecksack, Cruz ein religiös-fundamentalistischer Spinner. Bleibt Sanders, der große Teile der frustrierten Demokraten abgreifen konnte, die sich im Zweifel gegen Clinton entscheiden könnten. Und besser wirds nicht, Clintons Wählerschaft stirbt weg, während die Jugend einen anderen Weg will. Und wenn sie nicht Sanders zur Wahl haben werden sicher einige Trump wählen...
Cruz ist mit Abstand das größte Übel, Sanders wäre ideal. Ansonsten? Pest oder Cholera.

Es wird wohl leider auf Trump oder Clinton hinauslaufen, und da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was schlimmer ist und wer bessere Chancen hat. Beide sind bei großen Teilen der Bevölkerung unbeliebt... im Zweifel hat Trump das bessere Team, startet eine Schlammschlacht die Clinton nicht gewinnen kann (E-Mails usw.) und bringt genug Unentschlossene dazu, gegen Clinton und damit für ihn zu stimmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. April 2016)

Wir sollten auch daran denken, dass wenn er wirklich die US-Wirtschaft an die Wand fahren würde, unter Umständen unsere Wirtschaft von einer geschwächten US-Wirtschaft profitieren könnte.


----------



## Two-Face (28. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir sollten auch daran denken, dass wenn er wirklich die US-Wirtschaft an die Wand fahren würde, unter Umständen unsere Wirtschaft von einer geschwächten US-Wirtschaft profitieren könnte.


Die Globalisierung ist heute so weit fortgeschritten, dass jeder Vorteil durch einen schwächeren Partner früher oder später wieder ein Nachteil wird.
Wird die Wirtschaft der USA schwächer, müssen sie mehr sparen und kaufen dadurch weniger ein - der amerikanischer Absatzmarkt für deutsche Firmen wird dadurch kleiner.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2016)

Deutschland hat aber das Glück, dass man unser Zeug praktisch überall braucht. Ja das ist auch keine Garantie. 

Fakt ist Europa muss unter Deutschlands Führung stärker werden in absolut jeder Hinsicht, auch militärisch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2016)

Deutschland mag seine gefestigten Absatzmärkte haben.
Aber das warme, erheiternde Gefühl von geschätzter schwarz-rot-goldener Fertigungskunst und -Qualität ist mitlerweile sehr stark abgekühlt.
Viele Motoren deutscher Entwicklung werden inzwischen selbst von ausländischen Mitbewerbern wie Rolls Royce gefertigt, das betrifft KfZ- und LkW-Motoren ebenso wie Schiffsantriebe und Flugzeugturbinen. Im "schlimmsten" Fall wird sogar komplett eingekauft, wie man es gut an MAN-Nutzfahrzeuge sehen kann (ein Betrieb, der von Merkel runtergewirtschaftet wurde).

Deutsche Handwerksqualität gibt es so gesehen nicht mehr wie früher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir sollten auch daran denken, dass wenn er wirklich die US-Wirtschaft an die Wand fahren würde, unter Umständen unsere Wirtschaft von einer geschwächten US-Wirtschaft profitieren könnte.



Stimmt ein versinkender Dollarkurs könnte mir günstig eine Grafikkarte ins Gehäuse spülen.

Für mich sind beide nur Maulhelden und man kann nur hoffen das die es im eigenen Land auch erkennen und entsprechend handeln


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> unter Umständen unsere Wirtschaft von einer geschwächten US-Wirtschaft profitieren könnte.



Wenn die USA schwächen, ziehen sie alle mit nach unten. 
Hat man ja schon gut an der Finanzkrise gesehen, die von den USA ausging und dann die ganze Welt betraf.


----------



## -Freeman- (1. Mai 2016)

Die beste Ausdünstung von Donald Trump war ja: Das Internet schließen zu wollen, mit Bill Gates Hilfe ! 

Donald Trump will das Internet schliessen – mit Bill Gates' Hilfe | heise online

Was haben wir gelacht.

Den Typ kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Das wäre aber ein Fehler ihn nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Interessanter Artikel:

Donald Trump, Feindbild Nr.1 - Tichys Einblick


----------



## DarfVadder (3. Mai 2016)

er ist aber immer noch besser als diese verlogene clinton


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> er ist aber immer noch besser als diese verlogene clinton



Das ist ja nun wirkliche keine Kunst. Eine größere Vertreterin des Establishment und der Wall-Street wird man kaum finden können.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> er ist aber immer noch besser als diese verlogene clinton


Könntet ihr mal mit diesem reaktionärem Schmarren aufhören, langsam reichts mit diesem unbegründetem Clinton-Bashing.

Man muss sie nicht mögen, aber schlechter als die gesamte republikanische Riege kann sie nicht sein, wenn man mal deren Äußerungen vergleicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Nein. Die ist total super. 

Schön auf Wall Street Linie. Wer will nicht eine weitere Handpuppe des Establishment.

Oder wieder schön fremde Länder bombardieren, wie ihr Mann es schon getan hat. Sie ist ja als Außenministerin schön an der Destablisierung Lybiens mitgemacht. 

Ist heute total super da.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein. Die ist total super.


Super ist sie nicht, aber sie wäre schon 2008 die bessere Wahl als Obama gewesen. Sie hätte klarere Linien gezogen und sich gegen die Reps auch mal schmutzig gemacht. 
Wie wenig es bringt, gegen stark konservative Kräfte nur einen auf ruhig und gutmütig zu machen, hat man an ihm gesehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön auf Wall Street Linie. Wer will nicht eine weitere Handpuppe des Establishment.


Hättest du lieber eine Handpuppe der amerikanischen Rechten und der Tea Party?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder wieder schön fremde Länder bombardieren, wie ihr Mann es schon getan hat. Sie ist ja als Außenministerin schön an der Destablisierung Lybiens mitgemacht.


Clinton hat 1998 garantiert nicht mehr Schaden angerichtet, als Bush senior mit seiner zu späten Golf-Intervention und Bush junior mit seinem völkerrechtswidrigen "aber die haben wahrscheinlich Atomwaffen!"-Eingriff. 
Und wirtschaftlich hat er in den 90ern wenigstens für Aufschwung gesorgt, im Gegensatz zu Ronald Reagan, der mehr Staatsschulden als jeder US-Präsident vor ihm verursacht hat.

Warte mal ab, bis einer wie Trump ein Land regiert, das auf Atomwaffen hockt.
Dann reden wir nochmal über's Bombadieren.


----------



## Ich 15 (4. Mai 2016)

Trump hat jetzt auch in Indiana gewonnen und dabei Cruz abserviert(hat seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen). Clinton ist zwar praktisch auch gesetzt hat aber wieder eine Vorwahl gegen Sanders verloren. Ich hoffe Sanders wird als unabhängiger Kandidat antreten, auf Clinton können viele verzichten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Super ist sie nicht, aber sie wäre schon 2008 die bessere Wahl als Obama gewesen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass schon Obama mehr Schein als Sein war. Aber die Hillary? 

Die ist doch noch viel deutlicher eine Handlangerin der Wall-Street. Wo wäre die die bessere Wahl gewesen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie hätte klarere Linien gezogen und sich gegen die Reps auch mal schmutzig gemacht.



Das sind Mutmaßungen. Und letztendlich wäre sie auch auf die Reps angewiesen gewesen. Man sollte sich mal mit dem amerikanischen System in der Praxis auseinandersetzen. 

Wenn das Parlament in der Hand der anderen Partei ist, ist das in einem Zwei-Parteien-System (was die USA faktisch sind) nicht machbar, ständig gegen die andere Partei zu arbeiten.

Da braucht es Kompromisse. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie wenig es bringt, gegen stark konservative Kräfte nur einen auf ruhig und gutmütig zu machen, hat man an ihm gesehen.



Siehe Absatz zuvor. Da kannst du dich verhalten, wie du willst, wenn das Parlament von der anderen Partei dominiert wird, bist du auf die angewiesen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hättest du lieber eine Handpuppe der amerikanischen Rechten und der Tea Party?



Ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum das jetzt schlechter oder besser sein sollte. Aber nach mehreren Handpuppen der Wall-Street wäre ja mal ein bisschen Abwechslung ganz nett. 

Aber davon mal abgesehen, was ich (oder du) will, ist völlig irrelevant. 

Das amerikanische Volk wählt, und nicht wir. 

Ich kann mich da gut an zwei Wahlen der jüngeren Vergangenheit erinnern. 

2012 hätten über 80% der Deutschen Obama gewählt.

Tatsächlich hat er aber 51,1% der Stimmen erhalten.

2004 hätten auch ca. 80% der Deutschen Kerry gewählt.  Tatsächlich hat aber Bush 50,7% erhalten.

Wir (insbesondere unsere Medienlandschaft) sollten mal aufhören, uns für den Nabel der Welt zu halten, wenn es um die Wahl des amerikanischen Präsidenten geht. 

Diese einseitige „Pro-Demokraten“ Berichterstattung in den deutschen Medien nervt halt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Clinton hat 1998 garantiert nicht mehr Schaden angerichtet, als Bush senior mit seiner zu späten Golf-Intervention und Bush junior mit seinem völkerrechtswidrigen "aber die haben wahrscheinlich Atomwaffen!"-Eingriff.



Der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen ehemals Jugoslawien?

Die Sanktionen gegen den Irak sowie Bombardierungen des Iraks (auf welcher Grundlage eigentlich?, der Krieg schon unter B. Clintons Vorgänger beendet worden)?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wirtschaftlich hat er in den 90ern wenigstens für Aufschwung gesorgt, im Gegensatz zu Ronald Reagan, der mehr Staatsschulden als jeder US-Präsident vor ihm verursacht hat.



Dafür war Reagan dank seiner Rüstungspolitik mitverantwortlich dafür, dass der Kommunismus besiegt und die SU zugrunde ging.

Wenn dafür die Staatsschulden steigen, finde ich das einen fairen Deal. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, bis einer wie Trump ein Land regiert, das auf Atomwaffen hockt.
> Dann reden wir nochmal über's Bombadieren.



Klar, über Clinton zu spekulieren, ist dir nicht Recht, aber über Trump kann man schön herziehen und Unterstellungen aufstellen, bis zum geht nicht mehr. 

Im Gegenzug zu Trump hat Hillary längst bewiesen (Libyen), wie gefährlich und hinterhältig sie ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Zu Trump fällt mir nur noch ein:
_"Am Deutschen Wesen, soll die Welt genesen"_ 

Na dann, gute Nacht


----------



## CEKAYS (4. Mai 2016)

<= Vote for my nigga Bernie Sanders.
Ne Spaß bei Seite. Ich denke jeder weiß das es nur einen gibt der überhaupt als Resident in frage kommt.
Bernie Sanders

Der Rest ist "beliebter" Politischer Abschaum.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Trump hat jetzt auch in Indiana gewonnen und dabei Cruz abserviert(hat seine Kandidatur zurückgezogen). Clinton ist zwar praktisch auch gesetzt hat aber wieder eine Vorwahl gegen Sanders verloren. Ich hoffe Sanders wird als unabhängiger Kandidat antreten, auf Clinton können viele verzichten.



Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn Clinton Sanders als Vize Präsident vorstellt und sie gemeinsam in den Demokraten Wahlkampf gehen
Das würde zeigen, dass Clinton dazu gelernt hat und auch die Interessen Sanders einbeziehen will.

Und Bill brauchen wir alle noch, damit er den Präsidentschaftswahlkampf seiner Tochter Chelsea ankurbelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Da Sanders aber genau dem 1% den Kampf angesagt hat, dem Clinton selber angehört, bleibt das Wunschdenken.

Das ist doch das Hauptproblem an Clinton. Sie ist Teil des Establishment.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Das sind sie aber alle oder denkst du echt, dass Trump sich als Menschenfreund entpuppt und gegen die Industrie wettert, wenn er Präsident ist?
Der glaubt ja nicht mal an den Klimawandel, daher wird er erst mal diverse Umweltschutzgesetze abschaffen, damit sich die Industrie ausbreiten kann.
Und dass er eine Regulierung des Finanzwesens will, ist mir jetzt auch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Hauptproblem an Clinton. Sie ist Teil des Establishment.


Wer ist das denn nicht? Du bist es doch auch, oder lebst Du im Untergrund und planst an der Revolution?
Was meinst Du genau mit dem Wort "Establishment² und was schließt es alles ein. Aus Deinem Munde
klingt es sofort wie böse Verschwörung, neue Weltordnung, Bilderberger und Aluhut....

Politik ist ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft. Politische Partien nehmen sich gar nicht im Verhalten. Du erlebst
ähnliches in jedem Kaninchenzüchterverein. Und wenn man einmal aufräumt und alle durchschüttelt, ist
es nach kurzer Zeit genau wie vorher, nur mit anderen Menschen. Glaubst Du in Kuba ist es anders, glaubst
Du, die AfD ist irgendiwe anders? Machtmenschen sind Machtmenschen, so sind sie. und wir können uns
zumindest die auswählen, die uns am sinnvollsten erscheinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer ist das denn nicht? Du bist es doch auch, oder lebst Du im Untergrund und planst an der Revolution?



Also ich lebe nicht schlecht, aber zu den 1% gehöre ich definitiv nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was meinst Du genau mit dem Wort "Establishment² und was schließt es alles ein.



In diesem Fall (da es um die USA geht), die Wall-Street. Sprich die Finanzindustrie. 

Frau Clinton ist deren willige Erfüllungshelferin und nimmt dankend Großspenden der amerikanischen Großbanken entgegen.

Jener Banken, denen wir die Krise verdanken.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aus Deinem Munde klingt es sofort wie böse Verschwörung, neue Weltordnung, Bilderberger und Aluhut....



Dann hast du (nicht zum ersten Mal) ein Verständnisproblem. 

Ich rede weder von einer „bösen“ Verschwörung, noch von anderen Spinnereien wie NWO, Bilderberger oder anderen VT-Müll.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Politik ist ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft.



Und welchen Teil der Gesellschaft spiegelt Frau Clinton? Genau darum geht es doch.

Genau darum sind ihre Beliebtheitswerte in den USA doch unterirdisch. Nur davon liest man selten was.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Politische Partien nehmen sich gar nicht im Verhalten.



Und in einem Zweiparteiensystem noch weniger. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du erlebst ähnliches in jedem Kaninchenzüchterverein. Und wenn man einmal aufräumt und alle durchschüttelt, ist es nach kurzer Zeit genau wie vorher, nur mit anderen Menschen. Glaubst Du in Kuba ist es anders, glaubst Du, die AfD ist irgendiwe anders? Machtmenschen sind Machtmenschen, so sind sie. und wir können uns zumindest die auswählen, die uns am sinnvollsten erscheinen.



Und Frau Clinton ist nicht besser oder schlechter als Herr Trump, auch wenn uns das unsere Medien ständig weißmachen wollen.

Das sind nur Nuancen. 

Der einzige Kandidat der fundamental andere (und vor allem mal neue) Positionen vertritt, ist Sanders.

Unter Frau Clinton wird sich nicht ändern, gerade weil sie Erfüllungsgehilfe der Wall-Street ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Du unterschätzt die Unabhängigkeit einer reichen Familie wie der Clintons. Sie sind keine Erfüllungsgehilfen. Die Banken biedern sich an. Von allen Kandidaten ist sie diejenige, die am wenigsten Änderungen bringen wird, sie ist am besten zu berechnen und das wünscht sich "der Kapitalismus".  Kapitalismus ist das, was die Menschen wollen und bekommen. Die Wallstreet ist nichts besonders. Sie sind Teil unserer Gesellschaft, dass sagte ich und hättest Du die Optionen und die Veranwortung würdest Du vermutlich vieles genau ähnlich machen. Oder bist Du insgeheim doch einer jener kommunistischen Revolutionäre? Ich bin es, weiss aber, dass es keinen Sinn hat, den aktuell lebenden Menschen ein System zu geben, was sie nicht verstehen und nicht wollen.

Trump ist ein Elefant im Porzelanladen, ohne Beziehungen zur Politik, ein Spielball von Beratern, ein Schauspieler, wie es Reagan war, der eine Rolle spielen wird, seine Rolle. Er hat ein paar Themen, die extremen Unfrieden schaffen werden. Diesmal innenpolitisch und nicht in der dritten Welt wie der Ukraine oder Syrien. Mit Trump wird es verstärkt Unruhen in den USA geben. Was das bedeutet, weiss niemand vorher.  Meine Prognose ist, dass er innerhalb des ersten Jahres seiner möglichen Amtszeit erschossen werden wird.

Was soll sich also ändern? Was würdest Du Dir wünschen? Und wie würdest Du es erreichen? Welche Konsequenzen hätten Deine gewünschten Änderungen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt die Unabhängigkeit einer reichen Familie wie der Clintons. Sie sind keine Erfüllungsgehilfen. Die Banken biedern sich an. Von allen Kandidaten ist sie diejenige, die am wenigsten Änderungen bringen wird, sie ist am besten zu berechnen und das wünscht sich "der Kapitalismus".  Kapitalismus ist das, was die Menschen wollen und bekommen. Die Wallstreet ist nichts besonders. Sie sind Teil unserer Gesellschaft, dass sagte ich und hättest Du die Optionen und die Veranwortung würdest Du vermutlich vieles genau ähnlich machen. Oder bist Du insgeheim doch einer jener kommunistischen Revolutionäre? Ich bin es, weiss aber, dass es keinen Sinn hat, den aktuell lebenden Menschen ein System zu geben, was sie nicht verstehen und nicht wollen.



Sie sind genauso wenig unabhängig, wie es bei uns Frau Merkel ist.
Das ist ein Trugschluss. 

Und nein, ein kommunistischer Revolutionär bin ich definitiv nicht. Ich bin gegen jede Art von Gewaltideologien. Das schließt den Kommunismus zwingend mit ein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Elefant im Porzelanladen, ohne Beziehungen zur Politik, ein Spielball von Beratern, ein Schauspieler, wie es Reagan war, der eine Rolle spielen wird, seine Rolle.



Nur das Trump im Gegensatz zu Clinton wirklich unabhängig ist. Deshalb wird ja auch eine derartige Kampagne gegen ihn gefahren.

Und Reagan ist nebenbei einer der beliebtesten US-Präsidenten der jüngeren Vergangenheit. 

Ich rechne es ihm u.a. hoch an, dass er beim Zusammenbruch des Kommunismus und der SU eine tragende Rolle gespielt hat und gegenüber den Roten nicht nachgiebig war und eine harte Hand gezeigt hat. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er hat ein paar Themen, die extremen Unfrieden schaffen werden. Diesmal innenpolitisch und nicht in der dritten Welt wie der Ukraine oder Syrien. Mit Trump wird es verstärkt Unruhen in den USA geben. Was das bedeutet, weiss niemand vorher.  Meine Prognose ist, dass er innerhalb des ersten Jahres seine möglichen Amtszeit erschossen werden wird.



Wenn Trump vom amerikanischen Volk gewählt werden würde, müsste man das als Demokrat (nicht die Partei) akzeptieren. 

Dann kommt es darauf an, wie er regieren würde. Sollte er gewählt werde, hätte er seine Chance verdient, wie jede andere auch.

Ob er sie nutzt oder nicht, dass würde dann die Zeit zeigen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll sich also ändern?



Unter Clinton nichts. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was würdest Du Dir wünschen?



In erster Linie eine ausgewogenere Berichterstattung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In erster Linie eine ausgewogenere Berichterstattung.


Die bekommst Du in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, aber die willst Du reduzieren. Du bemerkst den Widerspruch?

US-Prasidentschaftskandidat Trump - Aussenpolitik der Widerspruche
US-Vorwahlen - "Trump ware als Prasident unberechenbar"
Trump und die Evangelikalen - Im Zweifel fur den pragmatischen statt glaubigen Kandidaten
Trumps mediales Erfolgsrezept - Hass, mit Unterhaltung gemischt
....


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Reagan ist nebenbei einer der beliebtesten US-Präsidenten der jüngeren Vergangenheit.
> 
> Ich rechne es ihm u.a. hoch an, dass er beim Zusammenbruch des Kommunismus und der SU eine tragende Rolle gespielt hat und gegenüber den Roten nicht nachgiebig war und eine harte Hand gezeigt hat.



Reagan haben wir das undurchsichtige Bankenwesen zu verdanken. 
Der wollte sogar mal Ketchup als Gemüse deklarieren, damit die Lebensmittelindustrie fett Kohle machen machen.
Den als Maßstab nehmen ist schon mehr als peinlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die bekommst Du in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, aber die willst Du reduzieren. Du bemerkst den Widerspruch?
> 
> US-Prasidentschaftskandidat Trump - Aussenpolitik der Widerspruche
> US-Vorwahlen - "Trump ware als Prasident unberechenbar"
> ...



Danke für meine Bestätigung. Genauso sieht ausgewogenen Berichterstattung nicht aus.

Nur das typische Einschießen auf Trump. Ermüdend.



Threshold schrieb:


> Reagan haben wir das undurchsichtige Bankenwesen zu verdanken.
> Der wollte sogar mal Ketchup als Gemüse deklarieren, damit die Lebensmittelindustrie fett Kohle machen machen.
> Den als Maßstab nehmen ist schon mehr als peinlich.



A) Das amerikanische Volk sieht ihn als einen der besten Präsidenten der jüngeren Geschichte. 

Best President? Lincoln on Par With Reagan, Kennedy

Barack Obama Worse President Than Bush, Nixon, Poll Says

Und letztendlich zählt deren Meinung, nicht unsere. Wir sind nicht der Souverän in Amerika, sondern das amerikanische Volk.

B) Ich sprach vom Ende des Kommunismus und du kommst mit Banken und Ketchup. Zusammenhang?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das typische Einschießen auf Trump. Ermüdend.


Was wird uns denn verheimlicht und was wird nicht berichtet? Was meinst Du? 
Seine öffentlichen Auftritte, seine Reden etc. werden analysiert. Was ist daran unstimmig?
Was wird weggelassen? Zeig mir die übertragenen Reden, in denen er sich anders verhält.

Trump ist nicht weiter als ein rassistischer, fremden- und Frauenfeindlicher Selbstdarsteller.
Bejubelt wird er von jenen versagenden Männern, die ebenso gerne Macht über andere haben 
wollen. Ein Versager, der das Vermögen seines Vaters minderte, wir zum Vorbild anderer
Versager. Na wunderbar...


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wird uns denn verheimlicht und was wird nicht berichtet? Was meinst Du?
> Seine öffentlichen Auftritte, seine Reden etc. werden analysiert. Was ist daran unstimmig?
> Was wird weggelassen? Zeig mir die übertragenen Reden, in denen er sich anders verhält?



Die Diskrepanz zwischen Berichterstattung und Realtiät.

Ich verweise noch mal auf diesen Artikel.

Steht vieles drin, dem ich zustimmen würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Und Reagan ist nebenbei einer der beliebtesten US-Präsidenten der jüngeren Vergangenheit. ....



Ebenso wie............. na? ..................... richtig: Clinton.

Einem emotionalen Monster wie Trump würde ich nicht die Gewalt über Atomwaffen geben wollen. Wenn er nur das Porzellan in den USA zerschlägt könnte es ja noch wirklich lustig werden aber an der Spitze der größten Militärmacht der Welt nehme ich lieber Clinton als Trump.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Das amerikanische Volk sieht ihn als einen der besten Präsidenten der jüngeren Geschichte.
> 
> Best President? Lincoln on Par With Reagan, Kennedy
> 
> ...



Das amerikanische Volk hat auch Bush gewählt -- gleich mehrmals.
Was soll man denn davon halten? Dass die Amerikaner zum Großteil einen an der Klatsche haben? Durchaus möglich. Die finden ja Trump auch gut. Und wenn ich so schaue, welche Typen im Kongress sitzen und was die für Ansichten haben -- na ja.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Ich sprach vom Ende des Kommunismus und du kommst mit Banken und Ketchup. Zusammenhang?



Ja, denn daran wird er nun mal gemessen, nicht dass er den Kommunismus besiegt hat, indem er die USA in einen Schuldensumpf getrieben hat, aus dem sie nicht mehr herauskommen.
Um welchen Faktor haben sich die USA denn unter Reagan verschuldet?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ebenso wie............. na? ..................... richtig: Clinton.
> 
> Einem emotionalen Monster wie Trump würde ich nicht die Gewalt über Atomwaffen geben wollen. Wenn er nur das Porzellan in den USA zerschlägt könnte es ja noch wirklich lustig werden aber an der Spitze der größten Militärmacht der Welt nehme ich lieber Clinton als Trump.



Die USA sind nun mal der Wirtschaftsmotor der Welt. Schwächeln die USA, schwächelt die Welt. Das ist nun mal so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ebenso wie............. na? ..................... richtig: Clinton.
> 
> Einem emotionalen Monster wie Trump würde ich nicht die Gewalt über Atomwaffen geben wollen. Wenn er nur das Porzellan in den USA zerschlägt könnte es ja noch wirklich lustig werden aber an der Spitze der größten Militärmacht der Welt nehme ich lieber Clinton als Trump.



Trump will weniger amerikansiches Engeament, nicht mehr Weltpolizei spielen und die Aussöhnung mit Russland. 

All das was Hillary nicht will. 

 Hillary hat ihre Hinterhältigkeit bereits bewiesen (Lybien). Woher kommt deine Gewisseheit, dass Trump mit den A-Waffen iwas anstellen würde?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trump will weniger amerikansiches Engeament, nicht mehr Weltpolizei spielen und die Aussöhnung mit Russland.
> 
> All das was Hillary nicht will.
> 
> Hillary hat ihre Hinterhältigkeit bereits bewiesen (Lybien). Woher kommt deine Gewisseheit, dass Trump mit den A-Waffen iwas anstellen würde?



Weil er es selber sagt????????

Zitat: " "Ich denke an Atomwaffen", sinniert Donald Trump, der die Terrormiliz "Islamischer Staat" am liebsten mit nuklearen Mitteln auslöschen will: "Die Schlagkraft und die Zerstörung sind mir sehr wichtig.""

Quelle: US-Republikaner: Trump und Co. streiten beim TV-Duell  - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Ich verweise noch mal auf diesenArtikel
> Steht vieles drin, dem ich zustimmen würde.


Was fehlt ist eine Analyse zu Trump. Die Widersprüche wurden im verlinkten DLF Artikel in Ruhe und deutlich erklärt. Sich auf zwei Beispiele in freien privatwirtschaftlichen Medien wie Zeit und Süddeutsche zu beschränken, um damit die gesamte deutsche Presselandschaft zu demontieren, ist arg billig und schnell durchschaubar.

Aber gut, es gibt auch in Deutschland genügend rassistische, fremden- und Frauenfeindliche Menschen, die über Trump jubeln. Das ist so, da muss eine Demokratie durch.



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Die USA sind nun mal der Wirtschaftsmotor  der Welt. Schwächeln die USA, schwächelt die Welt. Das ist nun mal  so.


Das ist vorbei, es sind längst China und die EU. Der Wirtschaftsraum der EU ist größer und bedeutender als es die USA sind, das vergessen viele und es ist das Wachstum in china und anderen Tigerstaaten, die den Kapitalismus am Leben erhält. Es ist ein kurzfristiger Tropf, der langsam leerläuft. Nein, die Bedetung der USA wird imme rkleiner werden, darum ist eine unberechenbare Dumpfbacke, die Amerika zurück zur alten Stärke führen will, sehr gefährlich. Er würde Bomben wo andere reden. 

Obama hat so viel erreicht, denkt man an die Krankenversicherung, Kuba, Iran, etc. und das trotz extremer Blockade durch die Republikaner. Respekt dafür!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...
> Aber gut, es gibt auch in Deutschland genügend rassistische, fremden- und Frauenfeindliche Menschen, die über Trump jubeln. Das ist so, da muss eine Demokratie durch.



Trump und von Storch wären doch ein Traumpaar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Trump steht auf schöne Frauen. Andere interessieren ihn nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das amerikanische Volk hat auch Bush gewählt -- gleich mehrmals.
> Was soll man denn davon halten? Dass die Amerikaner zum Großteil einen an der Klatsche haben? Durchaus möglich. Die finden ja Trump auch gut. Und wenn ich so schaue, welche Typen im Kongress sitzen und was die für Ansichten haben -- na ja.



Wenn das der Wille des amerikanischen Volkes ist. 

Warum unterstellst du Millionen von Menschen, sie hätten einen „an der Klatsche“? Nur weil sie andere Ansichten haben als du?

Interessante Einstellung zur Demokratie. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, denn daran wird er nun mal gemessen, nicht dass er den Kommunismus besiegt hat, indem er die USA in einen Schuldensumpf getrieben hat, aus dem sie nicht mehr herauskommen.
> Um welchen Faktor haben sich die USA denn unter Reagan verschuldet?



Das ist halt der Preis für die Freiheit.  



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Weil er es selber sagt????????
> 
> Zitat: " "Ich denke an Atomwaffen", sinniert Donald Trump, der die Terrormiliz "Islamischer Staat" am liebsten mit nuklearen Mitteln auslöschen will: "Die Schlagkraft und die Zerstörung sind mir sehr wichtig.""
> 
> Quelle: US-Republikaner: Trump und Co. streiten beim TV-Duell  - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Eine Wahlkampfveranstaltung um sich gegenüber den Mitbewerbern zu profilieren. Hat er das, seit dem er in Führung gegangen ist, nochmal wiederholt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was fehlt ist eine Analyse zu Trump. Die Widersprüche wurden im verlinkten DLF Artikel in Ruhe und deutlich erklärt. Sich auf zwei Beispiele in freien privatwirtschaftlichen Medien wie Zeit und Süddeutsche zu beschränken, um damit die gesamte deutsche Presselandschaft zu demontieren, ist arg billig und schnell durchschaubar.



Es gibt genug Analysen zu Trump. Alleine, dass mal eine Gegenbild zu der ganzen „Pro-Demokraten“ Berichterstattung gibt, ist schon viel wert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber gut, es gibt auch in Deutschland genügend rassistische, fremden- und Frauenfeindliche Menschen, die über Trump jubeln. Das ist so, da muss eine Demokratie durch.



Genau, jeder der über Trump jubelt, muss automatisch rassistisch, fremden und frauenfeindlich sein.

Das Weltbild kann so einfach sein, wenn man es nur will. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Obama hat so viel erreicht, denkt man an die Krankenversicherung, Kuba, Iran, etc. und das trotz extremer Blockade durch die Republikaner. Respekt dafür!



Die Krankenversicherung kommt nur bei den Amerikaner nicht gut an und wird mit dem nächsten Republikaner gleich kassiert.

Kuba ist tatsächlich ein Pluspunkt.

Iran? Super, jetzt arbeiten wir neben Saudi-Arabien mit dem nächsten Steinzeitregime zusammen. Was für ein Fortschritt. Und das alles auf Kosten von Israels Sicherheit. 

Was steht dem Gegenüber? 

Verschärfung und Ausweitung der illegalen Drohnenmorde, die Destabilisierung Libyens und Syriens, der Bruch mit Russland auf unsere Kosten. 

Na vielen Dank auch.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum unterstellst du Millionen von Menschen, sie hätten einen „an der Klatsche“? Nur weil sie andere Ansichten haben als du?



Keine Sorge. Mache ich hier auch, siehe Afd.
Oder Polen, oder Ungarn. Russland erwähne ich nicht mal.
Solche Typen sind der Grund, wieso die Welt so ist, wie sie ist und die Welt ändert sich erst, wenn man solche Leute entsorgt und das erreichst du nur, wenn du die Leute, die die wählen, aufklärst.
Wer wählt denn Trump? Das sind doch nicht die Intellektuellen.
Das ist die breite Unterschicht, denen man sagt, dass die Migranten und Einwanderer Schuld an ihrer Situation haben, anstatt mal die Wahrheit zu sagen. Also das gleiche, was auch die Afd hier macht.
Trump ist Populist und kann dadurch Stimmen generieren. Das funktioniert zum Teil, erreicht aber eben nie die Mehrheit, die er bräuchte um Präsident zu werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Genau, jeder der über Trump jubelt, muss automatisch rassistisch, fremden und frauenfeindlich sein.....


Nein, aber man toleriert etwas, was nicht zu tolerieren ist. Das Du aber kein Problem mit rassistischen und fremdenfeindlichen Aussagen hast, 
zeigtest Du in verschiedenen Strängen eindrucksvoll. Das Du Menschenrechte mit Füßentreten kannst ebenso. Darum ist verständlich. dass
Du in Trump einen Heilsbringer siehst. Das ist Demokratie, mögen muss ich aber nicht jede Meinung und gut finden erst recht nicht.

Hattest Du zur Schule keine Mengenlehre? Wenn ich sage, dass es in Deutschland genügend rassistische, fremden- und frauenfeindliche Menschen
gibt, die Trump mögen, dann schließt das nicht ein, das alle Menschen die Trump unterstützen diese Charakterzüge haben. Das ist minimal Logik
auf Grundschulniveau, das sollte man in einer Diskussion erwarten könnewn, oder etwas nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Mache ich hier auch, siehe Afd. Oder Polen, oder Ungarn. Russland erwähne ich nicht mal.



Also wenn Menschen, ihr demokratische Recht auf Wahl wahrnehmen, und nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, haben sie einen an der Klatsche?

Da muss ich wieder an diesen Artikel denken.



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Typen sind der Grund, wieso die Welt so ist, wie sie ist und die Welt ändert sich erst, wenn man solche Leute entsorgt und das erreichst du nur, wenn du die Leute, die die wählen, aufklärst.



Komisch, Trump war noch nie in seinem Leben in einer politischen Position. Und er ist daran Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist?

 ?

Und wie soll die „Aufklärung“ aussehen? Einschwören auf die politische Korrektheit?

Und was ist mit denen, die trotz „Aufklärung“ nicht mitmachen? Bauen wir für diese Störenfriede dann Lager?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer wählt denn Trump? Das sind doch nicht die Intellektuellen.



Und da haben wir die typische linke Arroganz mal wieder. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die breite Unterschicht, denen man sagt, dass die Migranten und Einwanderer Schuld an ihrer Situation haben, anstatt mal die Wahrheit zu sagen. Also das gleiche, was auch die Afd hier macht.



IW-Studie: AfD Partei der Besserverdiener und Gebildeten - DIE WELT

Komisch, dem ist ja gar nicht so.

Aber wer will auch Ehrlichkeit von den Bessermenschen erwarten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist Populist und kann dadurch Stimmen generieren. Das funktioniert zum Teil, erreicht aber eben nie die Mehrheit, die er bräuchte um Präsident zu werden.



Genauso wie er nie eine Chance im Wahlkampf hatte, ne?

Ich kann mich noch gut an diese Vorhersagen erinnern, dass er nie einen Wahlkampf überstehen würde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, aber man toleriert etwas, was nicht zu tolerieren ist. Das Du aber kein Problem mit rassistischen und fremdenfeindlichen Aussagen hast,
> zeigtest Du in verschiedenen Strängen eindrucksvoll. Das Du Menschenrechte mit Füßentreten kannst ebenso. Darum ist verständlich. dass
> Du in Trump einen Heilsbringer siehst. Das ist Demokratie, mögen muss ich aber nicht jede Meinung und gut finden erst recht nicht.
> 
> ...



Habe mich schon gefragt, wann du wieder mit Lügen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellung anfängst. Ging ja recht schnell.

Auch auf dich trifft dieser  Artikel zu.



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Du kannst es halt nicht lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Habe mich schon gefragt, wann du wieder mit Lügen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellung anfängst. Ging ja recht schnell....


Das Bild rundet sich ab. Man liest Deine Aussagen und sagt Dir, schaue ich auf ältere Themenstränge zurück, dass diese Aussagen gegen die Menschenrechte sind, z.B. das Versenken von Booten mit Menschen drin. Unter diesem Hintergrund verstehe ich, warum Du forderst, dass wir die verhetzenden Worte von Trump überlesen sollen und stattdessen das Bild der heilen friedlichen Welt erkennen müssen, die sich angeblich hinten den rassistischen, fremden- und frauenfeindlichen Reden von Trump befinden sollen. Bemerkst Du noch die Einschläge? Es ist keine Beleidigung, anderen Foristen ihre eigenen Textstellen um die Ohren zu hauen. Außerdem steckt keine Wertung in meinen Worten. Ich sagte, unterschiedliche Meinungen gehören zur Demokratie. Sich den Mund verbieten zu lassen, und rassistische, fremden- und frauenfeindliche Aussagen als das zu benennen, was sie sind, lasse ich mir aber nicht.

Trump ist nichts als ein Demagoge ohne auch nur eine einzige Option, wie er es besser machen könnte. Schuldenfrei in acht Jahren, klar, natürlich, Atombomben auf den IS schmeißen, aber in der Außenpolitk zurückhaltender sein, Mexikaner rausschmeißen und für Frauen Minirocktragen verordnen. Er  ist doch nur ein fleischgewordenes Bild für billige Phantasien von männlichen Versagern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

Die übliche Mischung aus Lügen und Unterstellungen mal wieder. 

Wer natürlich auf der extremen Seite des linken Spektrums steht (da du dich ja nach eigener Sichtweise als "kommunistischen Revolutionär" bezeichnest), für denn ist natürlich alles was davon abweicht, rassistisch und fremden- und frauenfeindlich.

Soviel dazu, wer hier keine Einschläge hört. Ich habe für derartige Gewaltideologien nichts übrig. 

Der Sozialismus (sowohl der braune, als auch der rote) haben Deutschland bereits genug Schaden zugefügt. Das muss sich nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die übliche Mischung aus Lügen und Unterstellungen mal wieder.


Trump und Frauenfeindlichkeit:
"She had blood coming out of her eyes, blood coming out of her wherever" zu eine unangenehm fragenden Journalistin, die wissen wollte, ob er Frauen, die er nicht möge als " als fette Säue, Hunde, Schlampen und ekelerregende Tiere bezeichnet haben "

Trump und Rassismus:
Donald Trump hat es trotz Aufforderung vermieden, sich vom Ku-Klux-Klan zu distanzieren. Anführer des Ku-Klux-Klans, David Duke,  hatte Trump seine Unterstützung zugesichert.

Trump und Menschenrechte:
""Ich würde Waterboarding zurückbringen, und ich würde höllisch Schlimmeres als Waterboarding zurückbringen", sagte Trump

Das könnte man stundenlang fortsetzen. So ein Mensch hat als mächtigster Mann mt Drücker auf ABC-Waffen nichts verloren.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wenn Menschen, ihr demokratische Recht auf Wahl wahrnehmen, und nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, haben sie einen an der Klatsche?



Ja, ist meine Meinung.
Wer Populisten, Rechtsradikale, Extremisten oder sonstiges Gesockse wählt, hat einen an der Klatsch, denn rational ist sowas ja sonst nicht zu erklären.
Oder denkst du echt, dass mit Trump die USA einen anderen Kurs fahren als mit Obama, Bush, Clinton oder Reagan?
Die werden sich sicher mehr einschotten, Migranten und Muslime diskriminieren, denn das will Trump ja. Dann labert er ja was von "USA nicht mehr Weltpolizei" aber gleichzeitig will er den IS atomar angreifen. Was ist das denn sonst außer stumpfen Populismus?
Aber das Dilemma ist, dass nicht mal seine eigenen Partei hinter ihm steht. Wie will er also regieren, wenn er weder die Demokraten noch die Republikaner im Kongress hinter sich hat?
Das ist ein Schaumschläger, nichts weiter. Und wer sowas wählt, muss eben nicht ganz dicht sein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, Trump war noch nie in seinem Leben in einer politischen Position. Und er ist daran Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist?



Ach so, dann ist Trump also kein Unternehmen, der vom System profitiert?
Tja, er hat reicht geerbt und gehört der finanziellen Elite an, die du ja so verteufelst. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie soll die „Aufklärung“ aussehen? Einschwören auf die politische Korrektheit?



Unabhängiges Gedankengut, freie Meinung, Möglichkeiten, Keine Diskriminierungen. Damit würde ich mal anfangen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die trotz „Aufklärung“ nicht mitmachen? Bauen wir für diese Störenfriede dann Lager?



Kennst du das noch, als ich sagte, dass du in einer Population immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz von Vollpfosten hast?
Das ist hier nicht anders, wird auch immer so sein, aber das sind nur wenige Prozent, der Rest ist nicht so. Da werden schlicht nur Ängste geschürt und Vorurteile bedient.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump und Frauenfeindlichkeit:
> "She had blood coming out of her eyes, blood coming out of her wherever" zu eine unangenehm fragenden Journalistin, die wissen wollte, ob er Frauen, die er nicht möge als " als fette Säue, Hunde, Schlampen und ekelerregende Tiere bezeichnet haben "



Weil er eine konkrete Frau beleidigt hat, muss er im Umkehrschluss alle Frauen hassen? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump und Rassismus:
> Donald Trump hat es trotz Aufforderung vermieden, sich vom Ku-Klux-Klan zu distanzieren. Anführer des Ku-Klux-Klans, David Duke,  hatte Trump seine Unterstützung zugesichert.



A) Warum soll sich überhaupt Trump davon distanzieren? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es Vorwürfe, sein Vater wäre da mal Mitglied gewesen. Gilt jetzt wieder Sippenhaft?

B) Trump hat bereits mehrfach seine Unterstützung für Israel bekundet. Ich denke kaum, dass der der Ku Klux Klan ihn dann immer noch unterstützen möchte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump und Menschenrechte:
> ""Ich würde Waterboarding zurückbringen, und ich würde höllisch Schlimmeres als Waterboarding zurückbringen", sagte Trump



Stimmt, das ist natürlich viel schlimmer, als ein Präsident, der Mordlisten unterzeichnet und seinen Auslandsgeheimdienst diese Listen völkerrechtswidrig per Drohne abarbeiten lässt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das könnte man stundenlang fortsetzen. So ein Mensch hat als mächtigster Mann mt Drücker auf ABC-Waffen nichts verloren.



Das hat immer noch das amerikanische Volk zu entscheiden. Darüber hinaus saßen und sitzen schon ganz andere am Drücker von ABC-Waffen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ist meine Meinung.
> Wer Populisten, Rechtsradikale, Extremisten oder sonstiges Gesockse wählt, hat einen an der Klatsch, denn rational ist sowas ja sonst nicht zu erklären.



Und wer hat die Deutungshoheit darüber, wer in diese Kategorie fällt? Du?



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder denkst du echt, dass mit Trump die USA einen anderen Kurs fahren als mit Obama, Bush, Clinton oder Reagan?



Weiß ich nicht. Gestehen wir ihm doch seine Chance, sofern er gewählt werden sollte.

Und schlechter als Obama wird kaum möglich. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die werden sich sicher mehr einschotten, Migranten und Muslime diskriminieren, denn das will Trump ja.



Das nennt man Gefahrenabwehr. Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten 15 Jahren kann man es ja mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Wenn du einen Hühnerstall hast, und dir ständig Füchse deine Hühner töten, wirst du auch einen Zaun bauen, um die Füchse draußen zu halten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann labert er ja was von "USA nicht mehr Weltpolizei" aber gleichzeitig will er den IS atomar angreifen. Was ist das denn sonst außer stumpfen Populismus?



Wahlkampf um sich zu profilieren. Und warum soll der Populismus von ihm jetzt besser/schlechter sein, als der der übrigen Kandidaten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das Dilemma ist, dass nicht mal seine eigenen Partei hinter ihm steht. Wie will er also regieren, wenn er weder die Demokraten noch die Republikaner im Kongress hinter sich hat?



Das spricht ja schonmal für seine Unabhängigkeit gegenüber dem Establishment. 

Außerdem wählt auch nicht die republikanische Partei, sondern das amerikanische Volk.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schaumschläger, nichts weiter. Und wer sowas wählt, muss eben nicht ganz dicht sein.



Genauso wie die Leute, die den bis dahin unbekannten Obama gewählt haben, der auch keine Konzepte außer "Yes we can" hatte.

Das war doch auch Wahlkampf ohne Inhalte. Aber da er ja zu den "guten" gehörte, wurde darüber hinweggesehen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, dann ist Trump also kein Unternehmen, der vom System profitiert? Tja, er hat reicht geerbt und gehört der finanziellen Elite an, die du ja so verteufelst.



Scheinbar ja nicht, sonst würden ja nicht die Zeitungen und sogar seine Partei so sehr versuchen, ihn zu verhindern. Scheinbar stört sich das Establishment an ihm.



Threshold schrieb:


> Unabhängiges Gedankengut, freie Meinung, Möglichkeiten, Keine Diskriminierungen. Damit würde ich mal anfangen.



Sehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich bedroht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du das noch, als ich sagte, dass du in einer Population immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz von Vollpfosten hast?



In welcher Höhe etwa?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist hier nicht anders, wird auch immer so sein, aber das sind nur wenige Prozent, der Rest ist nicht so. Da werden schlicht nur Ängste geschürt und Vorurteile bedient.



Wenn es nur wenige Prozente sind, warum hast du dann alle die Bush gewählt haben (immerhin ca. 50% der wahlberechtigten Bevölkerung) perse als "dumm" bezeichnet?

Das sind dann ja doch mehr Leute als nur "wenige Prozente".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil er eine konkrete Frau beleidigt hat, muss er im Umkehrschluss alle Frauen hassen?
> 
> A) Warum soll sich überhaupt Trump davon distanzieren? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es Vorwürfe, sein Vater wäre da mal Mitglied gewesen. Gilt jetzt wieder Sippenhaft?
> B) Trump hat bereits mehrfach seine Unterstützung für Israel bekundet. Ich denke kaum, dass der der Ku Klux Klan ihn dann immer noch unterstützen möchte.
> ...



1. Frauenfeindliche Äußerungen sind und bleiben frauenfeindlich. Am Stammtisch mögen das Schenkelklopfer sein, in der Politik unpassend => Er wird seine Quittung bei den US amerikanischen Frauen bekommen, wir werden sehen
2. Weil er konkret nach seinen Verflechtungen mit dem rassistischen und mordendem KKK gefragt wurde. Er muss sich nicht distanzieren. Tut er es nicht, arbeitet er mit ihnen zusammen, ist der Wurf des Rassismus naheliegend.
Frage. Wer für Israel ist, kann kein Rassist sein? Sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung ...
3. Also sind wir uns einig, dass Trum schlimm ist. Darauf wollte ich hinaus, Danke


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. Frauenfeindliche Äußerungen sind und bleiben frauenfeindlich. Am Stammtisch mögen das Schenkelklopfer sein, in der Politik unpassend => Er wird seine Quittung bei den US amerikanischen Frauen bekommen, wir werden sehen .


Man hat auch gesagt er wird nie Präsidentschaftskandidat... Auch bei Hofer in Österreich hat man sich um 10-15% verschätzt.


> 2. Weil er konkret nach seinen Verflechtungen mit dem rassistischen und mordendem KKK gefragt wurde. Er muss sich nicht distanzieren. Tut er es nicht, arbeitet er mit ihnen zusammen, ist der Wurf des Rassismus naheliegend.


Also nach dem Motto "Wer sich nicht distanziert ist automatisch Mittäter" ? Der Vorgänger von Obama hat auch so gedacht...



> 3. Also sind wir uns einig, dass Trum schlimm ist. Darauf wollte ich hinaus, Danke


Schlimmer als Clinton ist er aber nicht. Cruz wäre eindeutig "schlimmer".


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. Frauenfeindliche Äußerungen sind und bleiben frauenfeindlich. Am Stammtisch mögen das Schenkelklopfer sein, in der Politik unpassend => Er wird seine Quittung bei den US amerikanischen Frauen bekommen, wir werden sehen



Na dann ist doch alles super und du musst dich nicht weiter echauffieren. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 2. Weil er konkret nach seinen Verflechtungen mit dem rassistischen und mordendem KKK gefragt wurde.



Es gibt keine Beweise, dass es Verflechtungen gibt. Er ist nicht für die angeblichen Versäumnisse seines Vaters verantwortlich. 

Sippenhaft gilt auch in den USA nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er muss sich nicht distanzieren. Tut er es nicht, arbeitet er mit ihnen zusammen, ist der Wurf des Rassismus naheliegend.



Ach jeder der sich nicht von etwas distanziert, arbeitet mit den Leuten zusammen?

Angesichts der Terroranschläge des IS letzes Jahr und der von der AfD angestoßenen Debatte über eine Gewaltideologie eine interessante Logik. Ich hoffe du bist bei deiner Forderung konsequent. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frage. Wer für Israel ist, kann kein Rassist sein? Sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung ...



Natürlich kann man trotzdem Rassist sein. Nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei der KKK. Denn die hassen Juden und betrachten ihren eigenen Staat von Juden unterwandert. 

Ob die einen Kandidaten unterstützen, der sich für Israel einsetzt, ist eher unwahrscheinlich



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3. Also sind wir uns einig, dass Trum schlimm ist. Darauf wollte ich hinaus, Danke



Für jemand der regelmäßig den Postillion liest, hast du aber erschreckend wenig Gespür für Satire.

Deshalb nochmal ganz ohne Witz für dich. Nein, wir sind uns nicht einig.

Mordlisten führen und diese völkerrechtswidrige per Drohnen abzuarbeiten, ist für mich schlimmer als Waterboarding.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Beweise, dass es Verflechtungen gibt. _[zum KKK]_.


_"...Bei einer Pressekonferenz am Freitag hatte Trump auf die Frage eines  Reporters 
noch knapp und leidenschaftslos gemeint: "Ich wusste gar  nicht, dass er mich
 unterstützt. David Duke unterstützt mich? Ich  distanziere mich, okay?"

Inzwischen hat es sich Trump offenbar anders  überlegt...."_
Donald Trump und die merkwurdige Aussage zum Ku Klux Klan - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für jemand der regelmäßig den Postillion liest,  hast du aber erschreckend wenig Gespür für Satire.


In rechtsradikaler Satire kann ich im Allgemeinen nichts witziges Erkennen. 
Gute Satire funktioniert anders. Z.B. so:
Der Postillon: Donald Trump will mickriges Weisses Haus bei Wahlsieg zu Wolkenkratzer aufstocken


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage: Wie kann man sich über "_Mordlisten_" und Gewaltideologien echaufieren, wenn man andererseits das Versenken von Booten voller Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer befürwortet (hat)? Ist man mit solch einer Einstellung nicht selbst Anhänger einer Gewaltideologie?


-----------------------
Apropos Trump und Vorwahlen: John Kasich: Letzter republikanischer Trump-Rivale gibt laut US-Medien auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei einer Pressekonferenz am Freitag hatte Trump auf die Frage eines  Reporters
> noch knapp und leidenschaftslos gemeint: "Ich wusste gar  nicht, dass er mich
> unterstützt. David Duke unterstützt mich? Ich  distanziere mich, okay?"
> 
> ...



Ich hätte ja immer noch gerne gewusst, wo es jetzt Verflechtungen zwischen Donald Trump und dem KKK gibt. 

Da steht immer noch nichts. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In rechtsradikaler Satire kann ich im Allgemeinen nichts witziges Erkennen.



Der Hinweis, dass Obama Mordlisten abzeichnet und die CIA die per Drohne völkerrechtswidrig abarbeitet, ist also "rechtsradikale Satire"?

 

Sowas kann auch nur aus dem Mund eines "kommunistischen Revolutionärs" kommen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wie kann man sich über "_Mordlisten_" und Gewaltideologien echaufieren, wenn man andererseits das Versenken von Booten voller Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer befürwortet (hat)? Ist man mit solch einer Einstellung nicht selbst Anhänger einer Gewaltideologie?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das (mal wieder) aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, bitte ich doch, die Ansage vom Moderator Pokerclock zu beachten, und keine Debatte über das Thema "Flüchtlinge" anzustoßen.

Also bitte das Off-Topic sein lassen. Und die falschen Unterstellung auch gleich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja immer noch gerne gewusst, wo es  jetzt Verflechtungen zwischen Donald Trump und dem KKK gibt. .


Der KKK unterstützt ganz offen Donald Trump. Von einer 
solchen Unterstützung distanziert man sich. Man nimmt 
sie nicht an. Andernfalls akzeptiert man sie.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage:


Man nennt so etwas, ich zitiere _"Doppelmoral"_
Eines der liebsten Worte unserer AfD Freunde hier

Aber wir entfernen uns von Trump. Wie sagte eben der 
Vorsitzende der Republikaner:
_"Trump wird sich der Parei beugen"_ wir werden es sehen...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das (mal wieder) aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist,.


Du windest Du wie ein Aal, Du schriebst Menschverachtendes.
Da ist der Zusammenhang egal, weil die Aussage für sich
spricht. Wer gegen die Menschrechte ist, ist gegen sie, Basta!
Steh doch zu Deinen Aussagen. Du darfst im Rahmen der
Meinungsfreiheit auch extreme Meinungen vertreten.
Aber so zu tun, als hätte man es nie gesagt ist erbärmlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der KKK unterstützt ganz offen Donald Trump. Von einer solchen Unterstützung distanziert man sich. Man nimmt sie nicht an. Andernfalls akzeptiert man sie.



Trump hat ganz offen Stellung für Israel bezogen. Damit hat sich hinreichend distanziert. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du windest Du wie ein Aal, Du schriebst Menschverachtendes.
> Da ist der Zusammenhang egal, weil die Aussage für sich
> spricht. Wer gegen die Menschrechte ist, ist gegen sie, Basta!
> Steh doch zu Deinen Aussagen. Du darfst im Rahmen der
> Meinungsfreiheit auch extreme Meinungen vertreten.



Die Aussage spricht eben nicht für sich, weil sie in einem Zusammenhang steht. Und dieser Zusammenhang war eben nicht gegen die Menschenrechte.

Das Kommunisten sowas nicht verstehen, ist mir allerdings klar. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber so zu tun, als hätte man es nie gesagt ist erbärmlich.



Ich habe auch nie bestritten, dass ich es gesagt habe, ich verwehre mich nur gegen die sinnentstellende und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Verkürzung des Sachverhaltes. 

Erbärmlich ist es hingegen, ein Lügner zu sein. 

Aber auch das ist ja beste Kommunistenmanier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trump hat ganz offen Stellung für Israel bezogen. Damit hat sich hinreichend distanziert.


Nein, er windet sich wie ein Aal und verstrickt sich in Widersprüche.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Aussage spricht eben nicht für sich, weil sie in einem Zusammenhang steht. Und dieser Zusammenhang war eben nicht gegen die Menschenrechte.


Menschen zu versenken, ohne das diese ein Verbrechen begangen haben,
verstößt nicht gegen die Menschenrechte? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> TDas Kommunisten sowas nicht verstehen, ist mir allerdings klar.


Du verwechselst Diktaturen mit Kommunismus, aber darum geht es hier nicht.
Die Idee ist das eine, die Ausführung das andere. Ich sagte ja, mit den aktuell
lebenden Menschen ist kein Kommunismus zu leben. Hoffen kann man trotzdem,
das Menschen ihren Egoismus überwinden.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass schon Obama mehr Schein als Sein war. Aber die Hillary?
> 
> Die ist doch noch viel deutlicher eine Handlangerin der Wall-Street. Wo wäre die die bessere Wahl gewesen?


Glaubst du etwa, dass sie die einzige wäre, die an deren Nabel hängt?
Außerdem ist Clinton die einzige, die sich die so genannten Schattenbanken vorknöpfen will, und das geht ohne direkten Draht zur Wall Street nicht.
Alle tuen immer rum, "uh, die bläst der Wall Street einen, wie Levinsky ihrem Mann", dabei vergessen die meisten, dass Kontrolle auch in beide Richtungen funktionieren kann.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sind Mutmaßungen. Und letztendlich wäre sie auch auf die Reps angewiesen gewesen. Man sollte sich mal mit dem amerikanischen System in der Praxis auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Wenn das Parlament in der Hand der anderen Partei ist, ist das in einem Zwei-Parteien-System (was die USA faktisch sind) nicht machbar, ständig gegen die andere Partei zu arbeiten.


Hillary ist ein ganz anderer Typ als Barack und auch als ihr Mann - als Bill damals das Waffengesetz verschärfen wollte, hatte er die Mehrheit und trotzdem stimmten die Abgeordneten dagegen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2012 hätten über 80% der Deutschen Obama gewählt.
> 
> Tatsächlich hat er aber 51,1% der Stimmen erhalten.
> 
> 2004 hätten auch ca. 80% der Deutschen Kerry gewählt.  Tatsächlich hat aber Bush 50,7% erhalten.


Du vergisst die Urangst der Amerikaner vor dem Kommunismus, alles was zu sehr in Richtung sozial geht wird automatisch mit linkem Extremismus gleichgesetzt. Und Obama war im Prinzip sehr sozial, für amerikanische Verhältnisse.
Da drüben herrscht eine ganz andere Mentalität. 
Bernie Sanders hat deswegen keine Chance, weil er dort als Linksradikaler gilt - bei uns wäre er eher konservativ.
Dazu kommt noch das Bush vorher es den Minderheiten (insbesondere schwarzen und südamerikanischen) das Wählen erschwert hat, in den von ihnen dominierten Bundesstaaten konnte Kerry somit überraschend wenig Stimmen ergattern.^^



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese einseitige „Pro-Demokraten“ Berichterstattung in den deutschen Medien nervt halt.


Was willst du denn bitte auch mit dem Republikanern?
Die Bush-Familie und die Tea Party haben die Partei heruntergewirtschaftet, und zwar auf ein Niveau, gegen das unsere Rechtsparteien fast schon linksliberal wirken.
Dass dir das auf den Senkel geht, war aber zu erwarten, du spielst grundsätzlich immer die andere Geige, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.
Hauptsache immer voll den Underdog geben und jeden, der das nicht so sieht, eins auf die Mütze klatschen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen ehemals Jugoslawien?


Och, war der wirklich völkerrechtswidrig?
Das sagen ein paar. (von rechts).
Es sagen aber auch ein paar, dass sich Clinton dafür zu lange Zeit gelassen hat. Und zwar von links.
Seine Intention war grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, er wollte einen Krieg beenden, den 1. er nicht angefangen hat (im Gegensatz zu Bush junior) und 2. unzähligen Zivilisten das Leben gekostet und in erschreckendem Völkermord ausgeartet ist (ich sag' nur Srebrenica).

Bush junior dagegen ist in den Irak 100% völkerrechtswidrig einmarschiert und zwar aufgrund einer Lüge. Einer Lüge, für die man ihn und sein gesamtes Gefolge nach Den Haag hätte schleppen müssen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen gegen den Irak sowie Bombardierungen des Iraks (auf welcher Grundlage eigentlich?, der Krieg schon unter B. Clintons Vorgänger beendet worden)?


Clinton musste  das ausbügeln, was seine Vorgänger verbockt haben. Hussein hatte durch die USA erst überhaupt Waffen bekommen und die Taliban wurden in den 70ern von den USA (unter dem damaligen CIA-Chef Bush senior) ausgebildet.
Clinton musste reagieren, als sich Hussein UN-Kontrollen widersetzte. Außerdem gab es einen Gesetzesbeschluss (deine gesuchte Grundlage), dem ein Großteil aller Demokraten und Republikaner damals zugestimmt haben (genau fällt mir der jetzt aber nicht mehr ein).



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür war Reagan dank seiner Rüstungspolitik mitverantwortlich dafür, dass der Kommunismus besiegt und die SU zugrunde ging.
> 
> Wenn dafür die Staatsschulden steigen, finde ich das einen fairen Deal.


Nicht nur, dass Reagen Geld in einen Krieg investiert hat, der nie stattgefunden hat, sondern auch seine erheblichen Steuersenkungen und Erlasse für Reiche haben ihren Teil zu den enormen Schulden beigetragen.
Und deine Ansicht, dass seine Rüstungspolitik mitverantwortlich für den Untergang der Soviets war, ist ein wissenschaftlichen Kreisen nicht ganz unumstritten - die UdSSR war damals massiv vom Ölexport abhängig, die Preis fielen in den 1980ern ins Bodenlose, das hat den Russen damals schwer zugesetzt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, über Clinton zu spekulieren, ist dir nicht Recht, aber über Trump kann man schön herziehen und Unterstellungen aufstellen, bis zum geht nicht mehr.


Was habe ich denn Trump wo genau unterstellt?
Ich habe auf einen Post reagiert, der ohne genannte Begründung Clinton direkt als verlogen und schlechter als Populist Donald Trump reputiert hatte.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug zu Trump hat Hillary längst bewiesen (Libyen), wie gefährlich und hinterhältig sie ist.


Das hat Trump auch schon längst, er wettert regelmäßig gegen Minderheiten und Zuwanderer, das führte auf seinen Wahlkampfveranstaltungen schon des öfteren zu Prügeleien und Auseinandersetzungen, bei denen er gegrinst hat, wie ein Kind.
Das war ein klarer Fall von Volksverhetzung, hätte er das in Deutschland gemacht, wäre er vor Gericht gelandet, nur so zur Info.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2016)

Ich freue mich, dass Trump jetzt der Kandidat ist, weil es gleichzeitig ein kleiner Sieg für Sanders ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

Na ob das wirklich ein Grund ist zu freuen?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Es ist ein letzter Hoffnungsschimmer, dass Sanders Präsident wird.

Denn ich glaube, dass die Amerikaner am meisten wollen, dass Schluss ist mit diesem unfairen System.
Deswegen starten beide auch so durch, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man jetzt die Wahl zwischen 2 Systemgegnern hat werden viele
auf Sanders setzen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Trump ist kein Systemgegner, er _ist_ das System.
Das System, wogegen die amerikanische Mittel- und Unterschicht ist, reiche Kapitalisten, das obere eine Prozent - genau dazu gehört Trump.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Nein er ist eben nicht das System, weil er unabhängig ist und man als Teil das Systems jenes nicht so verärgern würde^^
Aber er gehört zur Klasse der Reichen, das ist der Punkt den du meinst und das ist Sanders Chance.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein er ist eben nicht das System, weil er unabhängig ist und man als Teil das Systems jenes nicht so verärgern würde^^
> Aber er gehört zur Klasse der Reichen, das ist der Punkt den du meinst und das ist Sanders Chance.


Trump hat vom System profitiert. Und zwar massiv.
Ohne fremde Hilfe wäre er nie so reich geworden, er hat sich nicht nur einmal sehr stark verschuldet.
"Unabhängig" ist er nur von den Spendengebern, auf die jeder andere Politiker angewiesen ist und zwar, weil er selber zu jener Gesellschaft von Spendengebern gehört.^^


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Dem habe ich nicht widersprochen, aber entweder ist alles das was wir Trump vorwerfen Mist
weil er Teil des Systems ist und die der Meinung sind, dass diese "Pläne" Mist für das System sind
oder er lügt nicht bei seinen Vorhaben und arbeitet gegen das System.

Vielleicht ein doofer Vergleich, aber denk an Lassalle.
Bürger, Wohlhabend, hatte was mit einer Gräfin und trotzdem "der erste SPDler"


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Du kannst politische Gestalten aus dem vorletztem Jahrhundert nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen.
Das geht schon mit Politikern aus dem vorletztem Jahrzehnt nicht (die heutigen SPDler sind zudem eher die FDPler von früher).

Trump ist aber ein Populist, der Ängste schürt und den uramerikanischen Nationalstolz nährt und dabei Völker verhetzt. 
Niemand von außen weiß mit Gewissheit, ob er das, was er brüllt auch wirklich ernst meint oder nur Wahlkampftaktik ist. 
Aber er ist grade deswegen völlig unberechenbar, verfügt über keinerlei politische Erfahrung und hat - scheinbar - eine sehr naive Auffassung von internationaler Diplomatie und Wirtschaftspolitik.
Clinton dagegen hat jene Erfahrung (direkt und indirekt), vertritt weit sozialere Ansichten und ist mehr rumgekommen als jeder andere amerikanische Außenminister vor ihr.
Bernie Sanders wäre der nächstbessere Schritt, aber für jemand wie ihn sind die Amerikaner noch nicht bereit.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

> Du kannst politische Gestalten aus dem vorletztem Jahrhundert nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen.


Wenn man es nicht versteht, dass ich es im übertragenen Sinne meine, dass man sehr wohl gegen seine Klasse agieren kann
ohne mit dem Lebensstil zu brechen. Würde man wohl Scheinheiligkeit nennen.


> Niemand von außen weiß mit Gewissheit, ob er das, was er brüllt auch wirklich ernst meint oder nur Wahlkampftaktik ist.


So klug wird er schon sein und Trump ist jetzt in seiner VOrgeschichte auch nicht als das Übel aufgetreten als das er bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das System, wogegen die amerikanische Mittel- und Unterschicht ist, reiche Kapitalisten, das obere eine Prozent - genau dazu gehört Trump.


Wird jetzt wieder das antisemitische Stereotyp des "(raffenden) einen Prozent" rausgeholt und ihm das "gute und ehrliche (schaffende)" Kollektiv der Unter- und Mittelschicht gegenübergestellt? Wenn ja, dann Glückwunsch zu solch einem regressiven und ressentimentgeladenen Antikapitalismus. (Der Wink geht übrigens auch an Kaaruzo.)



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bernie Sanders wäre der nächstbessere Schritt, aber für jemand wie ihn sind die Amerikaner noch nicht bereit.


Du glaubst ernsthaft an soetwas essentialistisches wie "_die Amerikaner_"? Dann outest du dich hier gerade als Rassist. Oder schiebst du es auf "_die amerikanische Kultur_"? Das wiederrum entspricht einem Kulturverständnis des 18./19. Jahrhunderts, weil Kultur nunmal kein monolithisches Gebilde ist.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt wieder das antisemitische Stereotyp des "(raffenden) einen Prozent" rausgeholt und ihm das "gute und ehrliche (schaffende)" Kollektiv der Unter- und Mittelschicht gegenübergestellt? Wenn ja, dann Glückwunsch zu solch einem regressiven und ressentimentgeladenen Antikapitalismus. (Der Wink geht übrigens auch an Kaaruzo.)


Absolut.
Weg mit den ganzen Rothschilds und Bilderbergern, welche die Banken kontrollieren und sich in internationale Beziehungen einmischen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft an soetwas essentialistisches wie "_die Amerikaner_"? Dann outest du dich hier gerade als Rassist. Oder schiebst du es auf "_die amerikanische Kultur_"? Das wiederrum entspricht einem Kulturverständnis des 18./19. Jahrhunderts, weil Kultur nunmal kein monolithisches Gebilde ist.


Ich finde, die Amerikaner gehören wieder von der britischen Krone regiert, die verdammte Kolonie ist uns überlegenen Europäern schon zu lange entronnen.

P.S.: Lade doch deine geistigen Ergüsse das nächste mal woanders ab, bevor du mir hier irgendwelchen Schmarren reindichten willst.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S.: Lade doch deine geistigen Ergüsse das nächste mal woanders ab, bevor du mir hier irgendwelchen Schmarren reindichten willst.


Man könnte auch einfach so schreiben bzw. sich die Zeit zum Schreiben nehmen, dass nicht erst solche Vermutungen aufkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal ich von (deutschen) Linken viel Kummer gewöhnt bin. Angefangen von Händchenhalten mit völkischen Honks, über beklatschen von glühenden Antisemiten, bis hin zur Wahnwelt des vernichtungsorientierten Antikapitalismus.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2016)

Na ja, dass der Kapitalismus nur für wenige Prozent der Bevölkerung von Vorteil ist, ist ja nichts Neues.
Und diese wenigen Prozent tun natürlich alles dafür, dass das so bleibt, wie es ist.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach so schreiben bzw. sich die Zeit zum Schreiben nehmen, dass nicht erst solche Vermutungen aufkommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für blühende Phantasie deinerseits kann ich nichts.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2016)

Und ich kann nichts für kreative Grammatik deinerseits. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, dass der Kapitalismus nur für wenige Prozent der Bevölkerung von Vorteil ist, ist ja nichts Neues.
> Und diese wenigen Prozent tun natürlich alles dafür, dass das so bleibt, wie es ist.


Nunja: Wo der Glaube herrscht, dass "_die Gierigen_" bzw. "_das eine Prozent_" Schuld am Unglück aller ist, da ist der Vernichtungswunsch nicht weit. Man könnte auch sagen: Aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt. Denn diese Art von "_Kapitalismuskritik_" trieb auch über 20 Millionen Deutsche in die Kinos, als "Jud Süß" dort lief und diese Leute das sehen konnten, was sie bisher nur dachten und wünschten.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein deutlich höheres Steuerniveau für Reiche vergleichbar mit dem Antisemitismus der Nazis ist.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich kann nichts für kreative Grammatik deinerseits.


Komicherweise warst du aber der einzige, der meinen Post ziemlich eigenartig interpretiert hat.
Sind wohl regional bedingte, sprachliche (oder kulturelle) Unterschiede...


Poulton schrieb:


> Nunja: Wo der Glaube herrscht, dass "_die Gierigen_" bzw. "_das eine Prozent_" Schuld am Unglück aller ist, da ist der Vernichtungswunsch nicht weit. Man könnte auch sagen: Aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt. Denn diese Art von "_Kapitalismuskritik_" trieb auch über 20 Millionen Deutsche in die Kinos, als "Jud Süß" dort lief und diese Leute das sehen konnten, was sie bisher nur dachten und wünschten.


Klingt für mich eher wie ein Plädoyer gegen einen wie Trump, der sein so selbstedend fettes Vermögen noch nie für irgendwelche gemeinnützige Zwecke ausgegeben hat, zumindest wäre mir das neu.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein deutlich höheres Steuerniveau für Reiche vergleichbar mit dem Antisemitismus der Nazis ist.


Die Kristina-Schröder-Jugend wieder... Als kleine Einführung für dich:
jungle-world.com - Das Volk gegen ein Prozent
Was ist regressiver Antikapitalismus? Anmerkungen zum Unterschied zwischen Kapitalis_ten_– und Kapitalis_mus_kritik


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Grad Simpsons geguckt (ältere Folge):
Dank Präsident Trump ist unser Land pleite...es war ein Fehler so viel Geld in unsere Kinder zu stecken

Da die Simpsons ja immer auch Satire sind frag ich mich, woher die Assoziation kommt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nunja: Wo der Glaube herrscht, dass "_die Gierigen_" bzw. "_das eine Prozent_" Schuld am Unglück aller ist, da ist der Vernichtungswunsch nicht weit. Man könnte auch sagen: Aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt. Denn diese Art von "_Kapitalismuskritik_" trieb auch über 20 Millionen Deutsche in die Kinos, als "Jud Süß" dort lief und diese Leute das sehen konnten, was sie bisher nur dachten und wünschten.



Schuld haben alle. Der kleine Sparer -- so nenne ich ihn mal -- will ja auch was vom Kuchen haben und der hat sein Geld bei Banken, die dann in Hedge fonds investieren und diese zerlegen dann eine Firme und verkaufen Teile gewinnbringend weiter. 
Man kennt das ja.
Schlimm ist aber, dass die reale Wirtschaft bei weitem nicht so gewachsen ist wie das virtuelle Geld am Aktienmarkt.

Ich hab ja letztens "the Big Short" geguckt. Sehr interessant, wenn man darauf wetten kann, dass eine Investition scheitert. Dazu die Sache mit den Leerverkäufen. Echt erschrecken, was aus der Finanzwelt geworden ist.
Und genau das muss wieder umgekehrt werden, damit jeder was davon hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen zu versenken, ohne das diese ein Verbrechen begangen haben, verstößt nicht gegen die Menschenrechte?



Ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass du den Zusammenhang verstehst. Es steht alles in entsprechendem Thread. 

Und die Lüge, dass diese Subjekte keine Verbrechen begangen haben, wird auch durch Wiederholen nicht wahrer.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Diktaturen mit Kommunismus, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Die Idee ist das eine, die Ausführung das andere. Ich sagte ja, mit den aktuell lebenden Menschen ist kein Kommunismus zu leben. Hoffen kann man trotzdem, das Menschen ihren Egoismus überwinden.



Jaja, die Menschen sind einfach nur zu "dumm" für die glorreiche Idee des Kommunismus. 

Der Kommunismus hat im 20. Jahrhundert seine Chance gehabt und war nach dem Nationalsozialismus die zweitschlimmste, nichtreligiöse Gewaltideologie.

Ca. 100 Mio. ermordetet Opfer des Kommunismus sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Danke, brauch ich nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa, dass sie die einzige wäre, die an deren Nabel hängt?



Nein, die übrigen Kandidaten hingen da auch. Genau deshalb wurden deren Nominierungen auch wohlwollend hingenommen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Clinton die einzige, die sich die so genannten Schattenbanken vorknöpfen will, und das geht ohne direkten Draht zur Wall Street nicht.
> Alle tuen immer rum, "uh, die bläst der Wall Street einen, wie Levinsky ihrem Mann", dabei vergessen die meisten, dass Kontrolle auch in beide Richtungen funktionieren kann.



Kontrolle ihn beide Richtungen  

Clinton wird gegen ihre Großspender auch nicht vorgehen, das ist ja wohl Wunschdenken. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hillary ist ein ganz anderer Typ als Barack und auch als ihr Mann - als Bill damals das Waffengesetz verschärfen wollte, hatte er die Mehrheit und trotzdem stimmten die Abgeordneten dagegen.



Jaja, Hillary ist ein Visionärin, unter ihr wird alles anders und besser. 

Wo hab ich das schonmal gehört? Achja 2008, als Obama medial zum Messias hochstilisiert wurde.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du vergisst die Urangst der Amerikaner vor dem Kommunismus, alles was zu sehr in Richtung sozial geht wird automatisch mit linkem Extremismus gleichgesetzt. Und Obama war im Prinzip sehr sozial, für amerikanische Verhältnisse.
> Da drüben herrscht eine ganz andere Mentalität.



Wenn da, wie du treffend festgestellt hast, eine andere Mentalität herrscht, sollten wir vielleicht nicht unsere Maßstäbe ansetzen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was willst du denn bitte auch mit dem Republikanern?



Konservative Politik für das eigene Volk, statt für fremde.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Bush-Familie und die Tea Party haben die Partei heruntergewirtschaftet, und zwar auf ein Niveau, gegen das unsere Rechtsparteien fast schon linksliberal wirken.



Wenn es das ist, was die Amerikaner wollen, dann lass sie doch. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, war der wirklich völkerrechtswidrig?
> Das sagen ein paar. (von rechts).
> Es sagen aber auch ein paar, dass sich Clinton dafür zu lange Zeit gelassen hat. Und zwar von links.
> Seine Intention war grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, er wollte einen Krieg beenden, den 1. er nicht angefangen hat (im Gegensatz zu Bush junior) und 2. unzähligen Zivilisten das Leben gekostet und in erschreckendem Völkermord ausgeartet ist (ich sag' nur Srebrenica).



Ja er war tatsächlich völkerrechtswidrig. Oder kann ich mich das UN-Mandat, dass die USA und ihre Bündnispartner zum Angriff legitimiert hätte, nur nicht erinnern?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bush junior dagegen ist in den Irak 100% völkerrechtswidrig einmarschiert und zwar aufgrund einer Lüge. Einer Lüge, für die man ihn und sein gesamtes Gefolge nach Den Haag hätte schleppen müssen.



Nicht weniger, was man mit Bill Clinton hätte machen müssen. Denn sein Angriffskrieg war genauso 100% Völkerrechtswidrig. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Clinton musste reagieren, als sich Hussein UN-Kontrollen widersetzte.



Und dafür hätte die UN eine neues Mandat ausstellen müssen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es einen Gesetzesbeschluss (deine gesuchte Grundlage), dem ein Großteil aller Demokraten und Republikaner damals zugestimmt haben (genau fällt mir der jetzt aber nicht mehr ein).



Achso, wenn in den USA ein Gesetz beschlossen wird, dann sind Angriffskriege nicht mehr völkerrechtswidrig? 

Warum regst du dich dann über Bush auf? Der hatte eine Resolution des Kongress. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hat Trump auch schon längst, er wettert regelmäßig gegen Minderheiten und Zuwanderer, das führte auf seinen Wahlkampfveranstaltungen schon des öfteren zu Prügeleien und Auseinandersetzungen, bei denen er gegrinst hat, wie ein Kind.



Schadenfreude ist vielleicht ein schlechter Charakterzug, aber nicht strafbar.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das war ein klarer Fall von Volksverhetzung, hätte er das in Deutschland gemacht, wäre er vor Gericht gelandet, nur so zur Info.



Die Amerikaner halten zum Glück mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit als wir. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt wieder das antisemitische Stereotyp des "(raffenden) einen Prozent" rausgeholt und ihm das "gute und ehrliche (schaffende)" Kollektiv der Unter- und Mittelschicht gegenübergestellt? Wenn ja, dann Glückwunsch zu solch einem regressiven und ressentimentgeladenen Antikapitalismus. (Der Wink geht übrigens auch an Kaaruzo.)



Der Wink geht aber an den falschen Adressaten. Weder bin ich Antikapitalistisch eingestellt, geschweige denn Antisemitisch. 

Hättest du den anderen Thread (an den du dich ja scheinbar erinnerst, weil du ja Auskunft über eine Aussage von mir wolltest), müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass ich als einer der wenigen, vor den Gefahren für die Juden in Europa gewarnt habe.

Auch habe ich mehrfach Israel und seine Reaktionen auf gewissen Ereignisse lobend erwähnt und gesagt, man müsse es Israel gleichtun.

Wie man angesichts dessen, auf die Idee kommt, ich wäre für antisemitische Ressentiments empfänglich, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal ich von (deutschen) Linken viel Kummer gewöhnt bin. Angefangen von Händchenhalten mit völkischen Honks, über beklatschen von glühenden Antisemiten, bis hin zur Wahnwelt des vernichtungsorientierten Antikapitalismus.



Treffend formuliert. Genau aus diesem Grund braucht es auch eine Gegenkraft gegen den Linksruck. Nur wird die einzige echte Gegenkraft ja permanent diffamiert und beleidigt.

Also ein Spiegelbild dieses Forum 



Poulton schrieb:


> Nunja: Wo der Glaube herrscht, dass "_die Gierigen_" bzw. "_das eine Prozent_" Schuld am Unglück aller ist, da ist der Vernichtungswunsch nicht weit. Man könnte auch sagen: Aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt. Denn diese Art von "_Kapitalismuskritik_" trieb auch über 20 Millionen Deutsche in die Kinos, als "Jud Süß" dort lief und diese Leute das sehen konnten, was sie bisher nur dachten und wünschten.



Von Kapitalismuskritik zu "Jud Süß" bis hin zum Holocaust, ist aber schon etwas arg verkürzt oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, die Menschen sind einfach nur zu "dumm" für die glorreiche Idee des Kommunismus.


Weil sie egoistisch und selbstsüchtig sind. Aber wenn es bald mit der EE für jeden Energie im Überfluss gibt und 3D-Drucker das nächste Niveau erreicht haben, kann vieles besser werden. Warum klauen und ausbeuten wenn es viel effektiver ist, zu kooperieren. Ich bitte einfach um das Programm, um Ware XY herstellen zu können und Dich kostet es nichts, es mir zu geben. Das wird noch dauern, aber in 50 Jahren kann es Realität sind.  Ich hoffe weiter, denn noch gibt es viel zu viele machtbessene Spalter, die uns das Leben zur Hölle machen. Trump ist auch so einer davon.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund braucht es auch eine Gegenkraft gegen den Linksruck.


Was für einen Linksruck und wo? Es gibt nur rechtsrückerei, überall. Nationalistendeppen, neue Grenzen, Zäune, Abschottung und Chauvinismus. Sanders wäre eine Hoffnung ....


----------



## Two-Face (5. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kontrolle ihn beide Richtungen
> 
> Clinton wird gegen ihre Großspender auch nicht vorgehen, das ist ja wohl Wunschdenken.


Jeder braucht von irgendwoher seine Spendengeber, wenn er ins Weiße Haus einziehen will. Wenn nicht die Wall Street, dann eben die Waffenlobby, die Pharmaindustrie, Automobilbranche, Energiemultis usw.
Die Wall Street ist ja grade deshalb auch so zwielichtig, weil sie von Schattenbanken durchsetzt ist und gegen die will Clinton vorgehen - wenn man sich mit der Wall Street aber nicht auseinandersetzt, wie soll das dann gehen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, Hillary ist ein Visionärin, unter ihr wird alles anders und besser.
> 
> Wo hab ich das schonmal gehört? Achja 2008, als Obama medial zum Messias hochstilisiert wurde.


Mal abwarten, was passieren würde wenn Trump oder Sanders die Wahl am Ende gewinnen würden - und wie viel sich von ihren "Versprechungen" in Schall und Rauch auflösen würden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn da, wie du treffend festgestellt hast, eine andere Mentalität herrscht, sollten wir vielleicht nicht unsere Maßstäbe ansetzen.


"Unsere" Maßstäbe habe ich ja auch nicht angesetzt, tut normalerweise in den Medien auch sonst keiner, nur objektive Beobachtung sonst nichts.
Ich kenne einen (auch hier aus dem Forum), der und seine Frau arbeiten hauptsächlich in den USA und die haben das kaputte System dort erlebt, obwohl sie recht gut verdienen. Fehlende Absicherung im Alter, kaum Kündigungsschutz, ein marodes Gesundheitssystem und drastisch überteuerte Medikamente - alles größtenteils ein Werk republikanischer Regierung vor Obama...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Konservative Politik für das eigene Volk, statt für fremde.


Für das...
Oh Mann...

Die Reps stellen sich gegen jede Form der Gesundheitsreform, gegen jedes schärfere Waffengesetz, blockieren alles, was den Pharmawucher einschränken würde, leugnen den Klimawandel, hätten gerne trotz enormer Staatsschulden Steuererleichterungen für Reiche, wollen eine Mauer vor Mexiko bauen (Trump) und Moslems die Einreise verbieten (Trump).
Soll ich vielleicht auch noch den ganzen Bullshit aufzählen den die Tea Party verbreitet?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja er war tatsächlich völkerrechtswidrig. Oder kann ich mich das UN-Mandat, dass die USA und ihre Bündnispartner zum Angriff legitimiert hätte, nur nicht erinnern?


Im Gegensatz zum Irakkrieg wurde er nie offiziell als völkerrechtswidrig bezeichnet auch wenn heute die Mehrheit ihn so deklariert.
Clinton ist aber auch kritisiert worden, weil er nicht früh genug eingegriffen hatte - und zwar von sehr linken Stimmen.
Er wollte den Mord an der Zivilbevölkerung dort beenden, während Europa zugesehen und Russland unter Jelzin damals die Bundesrepublik quasi verschachert hatte.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht weniger, was man mit Bill Clinton hätte machen müssen. Denn sein Angriffskrieg war genauso 100% Völkerrechtswidrig.


Nochmal: Er wurde nie offiziell als völkerrechtswidrig bezeichnet, auch wenn das heute die Mehrheit der Juristen so sieht. 
In der Tat kann man das auch so sehen, da eben die offizielle Legitimation dazu fehlt.

Was aber wirklich 100% völkerrechtswidrig war, das war der Irakkrieg, der zudem noch mit einer ganz anderen Grundlage "gerechtfertigt" wurde.
Der NATO-Einsatz damals wurde humanitär begründet, was angesichts der Gräuel dort auch nachvollziehbar war, immerhin taten die EU und Russland nichts.
Der zweite Irakkrieg dagegen gründete sich auf einem Märchen, von wegen die "hätten Atomwaffen", bei dem auch noch die Geldgeber von Bush (Öl- und Waffenlobby) mit unter der Decke steckten.
Als dann Colin Powell hinterher angeschissen kam und dick und fett verkündet hat "ja, wir haben nicht ganz richtig gelegen und Informationen vorenthalten" (ein Euphemismus für "wir haben gelogen"), waren bereits - mindestens - 100.000 irakische Zivilisten tot.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner halten zum Glück mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit als wir.


Jop, in Amerika darf man offen Homosexuelle, Minderheiten und Frauen verunglimpfen, tolle Moral.

Mal nur zur Info: Es ist in DE nicht umsonst strafbar, wenn man sowas macht.
Warum, siehe Trump.
Oder ist es für dich in Ordnung, wenn plötzlich auf Afro- und Angloamerikaner eingedroschen wird (egal mit Gewalt oder "nur" verbal), weil einer vorher seine "Meinung geäußert" hat?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil sie egoistisch und selbstsüchtig sind.


Und die Kommunisten sind es nicht ? Das sind leider nun mal auch "menschliche Eigenschaften".


> Sanders wäre eine Hoffnung ....


Sanders wäre in Deutschland beinahe wieder ein Konservativer. Ändern kann er mit einem Senat mit republikanischer Mehrheit sowieso wenig. 
Sanders wäre aber in der Tat besser als Clinton. 
Die Frage die man stellen muss ist auch, warum es einen Rechtsruck gibt. Der wurde allein durch das Versagen der Volksparteien eingeleitet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil sie egoistisch und selbstsüchtig sind.



Stimmt, die Menschen sind einfach zu egoistisch und selbstsüchtig um die "tolle" Arbeit von "Visionären" wie Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Kim Il Sung und andere Kommunisten zu erkennen.

Es kann sich jeder belesen, was für unsagbare Verbrechen im Namen des Kommunismus begangen wurden.

Die Leute haben zu Recht keine Lust darauf. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für einen Linksruck und wo? Es gibt nur rechtsrückerei, überall. Nationalistendeppen, neue Grenzen, Zäune, Abschottung und Chauvinismus. Sanders wäre eine Hoffnung ....



Eine Reaktion auf den jahrelange Linksruck, politische Korrektheit und das nicht benennen von offensichtlichen Problemen.

Deshalb gewinnen in ganz Europa konservative Kräfte, die sich gegen diesen Linksruck wenden. Es ist höchste Zeit.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jeder braucht von irgendwoher seine Spendengeber, wenn er ins Weiße Haus einziehen will. Wenn nicht die Wall Street, dann eben die Waffenlobby, die Pharmaindustrie, Automobilbranche, Energiemultis usw.



Absolut. Und die diktieren dir dann auch deine Arbeit.

Und die Leute sehen halt das Trump sein eigener Geldgeber ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Wall Street ist ja grade deshalb auch so zwielichtig, weil sie von Schattenbanken durchsetzt ist und gegen die will Clinton vorgehen - wenn man sich mit der Wall Street aber nicht auseinandersetzt, wie soll das dann gehen?



Haha genau. Clintons Geldgeber sind aber genau die Leute, die davon profitieren. Und gegen die wird sie vorgehen?

Das ist eine sehr naive Sichtweise. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, was passieren würde wenn Trump oder Sanders die Wahl am Ende gewinnen würden - und wie viel sich von ihren "Versprechungen" in Schall und Rauch auflösen würden.



So wie jedem anderen der eine Wahl gewinnen auch. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Unsere" Maßstäbe habe ich ja auch nicht angesetzt, tut normalerweise in den Medien auch sonst keiner, nur objektive Beobachtung sonst nichts.
> Ich kenne einen (auch hier aus dem Forum), der und seine Frau arbeiten hauptsächlich in den USA und die haben das kaputte System dort erlebt, obwohl sie recht gut verdienen. Fehlende Absicherung im Alter, kaum Kündigungsschutz, ein marodes Gesundheitssystem und drastisch überteuerte Medikamente - alles größtenteils ein Werk republikanischer Regierung vor Obama...



Was die Amerikaner ja offensichtlich wollen. Ist doch deren gutes Recht, das zu wählen, wenn sie das wollen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für das...
> Oh Mann...
> 
> Die Reps stellen sich gegen jede Form der Gesundheitsreform, gegen jedes schärfere Waffengesetz, blockieren alles, was den Pharmawucher einschränken würde, leugnen den Klimawandel, hätten gerne trotz enormer Staatsschulden Steuererleichterungen für Reiche, wollen eine Mauer vor Mexiko bauen (Trump) und Moslems die Einreise verbieten (Trump).
> Soll ich vielleicht auch noch den ganzen Bullshit aufzählen den die Tea Party verbreitet?



Und die Demokraten holen Millionen illegale ins Land. Sind Mexikaner neuerdings "das eigene Volk" aus Sicht eines amerikanischen Präsidenten? Wäre mir neu.

Und was schärfere Waffengesetze bringen, haben die Franzosen ja in Paris und die Belgier in Brüssel gesehen. 

Geht ja top auf. Und Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten 15 Jahren ist Trumps Vorstoß bezüglich der Muslime zumindest mal ein Versuch, das Problem anzugehen.

Ob man das letztendlich umsetzen kann, steht selbstverständlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber wenigstens benennt er offen das Problem. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Irakkrieg wurde er nie offiziell als völkerrechtswidrig bezeichnet auch wenn heute die Mehrheit ihn so deklariert.



Was muss man da deklarieren? Er ist genauso völkerrechtswidrig wie der Irakkrieg.

Angriffskriege sind laut UN-Charta (der sich auch die USA angeschlossen haben) verboten, es sein denn es gibt ein UN-Mandat. 

Bitte sag mir doch, welches UN-Mandat hat den Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien legitimiert?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Clinton ist aber auch kritisiert worden, weil er nicht früh genug eingegriffen hatte - und zwar von sehr linken Stimmen.
> Er wollte den Mord an der Zivilbevölkerung dort beenden, während Europa zugesehen und Russland unter Jelzin damals die Bundesrepublik quasi verschachert hatte.



Es war trotzdem völkerrechtswidrig. Und wenn wir jetzt überall losschlagen, wenn die Zivilbevölkerung zu leiden hat und ermordet wird, dann haben wir aber noch jede Menge Länder vor uns.

Und wenn das dein Maßstab ist (Mord an der Zivilbevölkerung). Was genau hat eigentlich Saddam mit seiner gemacht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Er wurde nie offiziell als völkerrechtswidrig bezeichnet, auch wenn das heute die Mehrheit der Juristen so sieht.
> In der Tat kann man das auch so sehen, da eben die offizielle Legitimation dazu fehlt.



Das ist keine Frage, der Sichtweise, sondern eine Tatsache. Da es, wie du treffend sagst, keine Legitimation gab. 

Was soll die Erbsenzählerei? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich 100% völkerrechtswidrig war, das war der Irakkrieg, der zudem noch mit einer ganz anderen Grundlage "gerechtfertigt" wurde.



Eine Grundlage die nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger Völkerrechtswidrig war, als der Jugoslawienkrieg von Clinton. 

Bei beiden Kriegen, gab es kein UN-Mandat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der NATO-Einsatz damals wurde humanitär begründet, was angesichts der Gräuel dort auch nachvollziehbar war, immerhin taten die EU und Russland nichts.



Ach gab es keine Gräuel unter Saddam?

Und eine humanitäre Begründung ersetz immer noch nicht geltendes Recht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, in Amerika darf man offen Homosexuelle, Minderheiten und Frauen verunglimpfen, tolle Moral.



Genaso darfst du offen Heterosexuelle, Mehrheiten und Männer verunglimpfen. Amerikaner halten halt mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit als wir. 

Nennt man dann wohl Gleichberechtigung 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal nur zur Info: Es ist in DE nicht umsonst strafbar, wenn man sowas macht.



Muss man ja nicht gut finden, dass hier die Meinungsfreiheit derart eingeschränkt ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum, siehe Trump.
> Oder ist es für dich in Ordnung, wenn plötzlich auf Afro- und Angloamerikaner eingedroschen wird (egal mit Gewalt oder "nur" verbal), weil einer vorher seine "Meinung geäußert" hat?



Körperverletzung ist auch in den USA strafbar. Und konkrete Aufruf zur Gewalt (und andere Straftaten) ist auch von der amerikanischen Meinungsfreiheit nicht gedeckt.

Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

> Weil sie egoistisch und selbstsüchtig sind. Aber wenn es bald mit der EE für jeden Energie im Überfluss gibt und 3D-Drucker das nächste Niveau erreicht haben, kann vieles besser werden. Warum klauen und ausbeuten wenn es viel effektiver ist, zu kooperieren. Ich bitte einfach um das Programm, um Ware XY herstellen zu können und Dich kostet es nichts, es mir zu geben. Das wird noch dauern, aber in 50 Jahren kann es Realität sind. Ich hoffe weiter, denn noch gibt es viel zu viele machtbessene Spalter, die uns das Leben zur Hölle machen. Trump ist auch so einer davon.


Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es durch den Kommunismus je zu großer Einheit gekommen ist.
Der Kommunismus hat das Problem, dass er praktisch einen grenzenlos mächtigen Staat braucht, der unerschütterlich ist.
Das funktioniert aber nur sehr schwer und mit das ist das nächste Problem:
Der Kommunismus ist praktisch nicht mit dem Menschenbild der Linken vereinbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es durch den Kommunismus je zu großer Einheit gekommen ist.
> Der Kommunismus hat das Problem, dass er praktisch einen grenzenlos mächtigen Staat braucht, der unerschütterlich ist.
> Das funktioniert aber nur sehr schwer und mit das ist das nächste Problem:
> Der Kommunismus ist praktisch nicht mit dem Menschenbild der Linken vereinbar.


Lest Ihr was ich schreibe?

Es gab bisher nie wirklich kommunistische Politiker und noch weniger kommunistische Staaten, es gab gewalttätige Diktatoren, das ist etwas anderes. Kommunismus benötigt Altruisten, die machen aber nur 10% der Gesellschaft aus. Der überwiegende Teil besteht aus Egoisten und Machtbessenen, mit denen ist ein Leben auf einer Ebene nicht möglich. Sie rauben, plündern, beuten aus. So ist der Mensch, das will er und keine Ideologie ändert ihn. Man muss es akzeptieren, die Menschen wollen treten und getreten werden. Im kleinen kann man sich dem entziehen, im großen nicht. Politik kann es nur abfedern, z.B. mit einem Grundeinkommen und hohen Steuern bei hohen Einkommen. Kann, wenn man Stabilität im Staat anstrebt.

Trump schützt genau jene, die hemmungslos nehmen. Sollte er wirklich Präsident werden, werden sich die oberen 10.000 in den USA vier Jahre lang auf Kosten des Staates bedienen, wie wir es noch nicht vorher erlebt haben. Abgesehen von Bananenrepubliken oder korrupten Diktatoren, wie z.B. unter Jelzin oderTimoschenko. Vor allem mit Steuersenkungen und anderen Dingen, die die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich weiter extrem öffnen werden, wird Trump die USA ausbeuten.

Das ist auch genau das Problem in unserem Land. Das obere Drittel bekommt immer mehr, die oberen 5% verdienen sich dumm und dusselig. Entweder hat man das Glück reich geboren zu sein, dann hat man hier im Land alle Möglichkeiten. Bildungsstand und Vermögen der Eltern haben extremen Einfluss auf die Chancen der Kinder. Ich versuche immer schon, zu teilen, was ich habe und kümmere mich seit 35 Jahren um sozial Schwache, kostenlos natürlich, weil ich mir diesen Luxus leisten kann.  Das ist nicht einmal ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber es ist schön zu erleben, wie Kinder mit den Jahren durch ein bischen Förderung weiter kommen. Mir bringt das mehr, als Vermögen zu mehren. Es ist schön so sehen, wie sich meine 100.000 AMD Aktien gerade im Wert verdoppelt haben, aber der Gewinn wird aufgeteilt. Andere verstehen sowas nicht. Müssen sie auch nicht.

Leider, und genau das werfe ich den Rechten Kräften im Land vor, werden die unteren zwei Drittel der Gesellschaft alleine gelassen. Die interessiert niemand, die AfD am wenigsten und auch Trump schert sich einen Dreck um das wirtschaftlich untere Ende. Und genau das wird die kapitalistische Gesellschaften kollabieren lassen. Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber in absehbarer Zukunft. Es wäre zu verhindern, wenn man soziale Gerechtigkeit und Chancengleichheit ernst nähme.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und die diktieren dir dann auch deine Arbeit.
> 
> Und die Leute sehen halt das Trump sein eigener Geldgeber ist.


Natürlich, Trump hat (offiziell) keine Interessenvertreter hinter sich und er braucht auch kein Geld vom Steuerzahler.
Das Ironische an der Sache ist aber auch, dass Trump genau zu denjenigen gehört, welche von der amerikanischen Mittel- und Unterschicht so verhasst sind. Trump hat keine millardenschweren Geldgeber hinter sich, da er ja selber zu der Klasse von Leuten gehört, welche die Politiker seit jahren wie Puppen tanzen lassen können (ich sag' nur Super-PACs).


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haha genau. Clintons Geldgeber sind aber genau die Leute, die davon profitieren. Und gegen die wird sie vorgehen?
> 
> Das ist eine sehr naive Sichtweise.


Wäre es dir lieber, wenn Clinton mit denselben Lobbies im Bett wäre, wie Bush junior damals?
Bei aller Kritik, ganz ohne die Wall Street geht es halt nicht, dort ist die weltweit größte Wertpapierbörse, da kann Bernie Sanders noch so sehr dagegen wettern.
Auch einer wie er könnte sich nicht vollends gegen die Banker behaupten.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was die Amerikaner ja offensichtlich wollen. Ist doch deren gutes Recht, das zu wählen, wenn sie das wollen.


Ich habe ihnen das Wahlrecht doch nie abgesprochen und ich würde einige, nie wirklich abgekühlte, nationalkonservative Gruppen nicht gleich mit dem gesamten amerikansichen Volk gleichsetzen.
Ändert aber auch so oder so nichts dran, dass die Politik der Reps einfach beschissen ist, seit die Bushs die Partei quasi kaputt gemacht haben. Sie haben damals die Tea Party ins Boot geholt, die im Prinzip nichts anderes sind, als radikale Christen.

Abraham Lincoln würde sich im Grab umdrehen, wenn er sehen würde, was aus seiner Partei heute geworden ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Demokraten holen Millionen illegale ins Land. Sind Mexikaner neuerdings "das eigene Volk" aus Sicht eines amerikanischen Präsidenten? Wäre mir neu.


Bill hat damals versucht, mit dem NAFTA nicht nur die eigene Wirtschaft, sondern auch die der Handelspartner aufzubessern, was auch funktioniert hat. Mit einer stabileren Wirtschaft verbessern sich auch die Zustände im jeweiligen Land, etwas, das Europa im Umgang mit Afrika nach 100 Jahren erst heute langsam nach und nach lernt.^^
Das gröste Problem, das Mexiko hat, ist die unfassbar verbindungsstarke organisierte Kriminalität. Dort fliehen Top-Gangster mit Hilfe von Behörden aus Hochsicherheitsgefängnissen und die Drogenmafia sorgt für unzumutbare Zustände in den Städten.
Auch Gründe für Abwanderung, daran sind nicht ausschließlich die Demokraten schuld. 
Übrigens gab es in den letzten Jahren mehr mexikanische Auswanderer als Einwanderer, das Problem ist nicht mehr annähernd so groß, wie ein gewisser Trump und sein Gefolge es weiß machen wollen.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was schärfere Waffengesetze bringen, haben die Franzosen ja in Paris und die Belgier in Brüssel gesehen.


Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, die Attentäter hatten Waffen, die generell illegal sind und sie aus alten, nicht ausreichend bereinigten Militärbeständen, welche in den Schwarzmarkt gelangt sind, bezogen hatten, u.a. aus dem Kosovokrieg.
Die Kinder, von denen du alle paar Monate in den Nachrichten hörst, die sich versehentlich erschießen, hatten alle Waffen, die man dort legal im Laden besorgen kann. Genauso wie die zig' Amokläufer, die jedes Jahr mal in den Schulen rumballern oder jugendlichen Straßenkriminellen, welche sich die Knarren von ihren Großmüttern "borgen".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Geht ja top auf. Und Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten 15 Jahren ist Trumps Vorstoß bezüglich der Muslime zumindest mal ein Versuch, das Problem anzugehen.
> 
> Ob man das letztendlich umsetzen kann, steht selbstverständlich auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber wenigstens benennt er offen das Problem.


...und da sehen wir wieder den Islamophoben, der alle über einen Kamm schert.
Welches Problem übrigens?
Wo haben die 10.000 aufgenommenen, syrischen Flüchtlinge in den USA denn Probleme verursacht?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was muss man da deklarieren? Er ist genauso völkerrechtswidrig wie der Irakkrieg.
> 
> Angriffskriege sind laut UN-Charta (der sich auch die USA angeschlossen haben) verboten, es sein denn es gibt ein UN-Mandat.
> 
> Bitte sag mir doch, welches UN-Mandat hat den Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien legitimiert?


Der Angriff in Jugoslawien wurde mit einer - durchaus vertretbaren - Form der Nothilfe begründet, da es sich dabei nie um eine Verteidigungsoffensive handelte und auch offiziell nie so deklariert wurde.
Es gibt auch noch das Humanitäre Völkerrecht, das beschreibt den weitestgehenden Schutz von Menschen und Umwelt vor den unmittelbaren Folgen von Kampfhandlungen und genau das war damals der Fall; es war schon Krieg, es gab Völkermord und die NATO hatte damals darauf reagiert. 
Im Gegensatz zur Irak-Invasion von 2003, die auf einer völlig anderen Grundlage basierte und jenes Recht von Anfang an nicht anwendbar war.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll die Erbsenzählerei?


Das ist keine Erbsenzählerei sondern schlicht das Bewegen in den Grauzonen des Völkerrechts.^^
Bushs Angriff auf den Irak wurde offiziell nicht mit Saddams Umgang mit seiner Zivilbevölkerung begründet, auch wenn die Medien (vornehmlich die republikanernahe Fox-Gruppe) das so dargestellt hat. Es ging laut Ansicht der Regierung um eine "vermutete" (!) Bedrohung durch Atomwaffen, die sich am Ende als falsch herausgestellt hat. Dann hatten die USA quasi zugegeben, damit gelogen zu haben und seither gilt die Tatsache, dass gewisse Lobbygruppen ihre Finger dabei im Spiel hatten, in politwissenschaftlichen Kreisen als offenes Geheimnis.
Bei der NATO-Offensive war die Intention eine ganz andere, es war schon Krieg, Zivilisten mussten leiden und jenes Leiden sollte beendet werden, ohne vorher auf die Bürokraten der UN zu warten.
Wenn du aber weiterhin Clintons vorgehen damals mit rein wirtschaftlich motiviertem Morden von Geroge Walker Bush gleichsetzen willst, dann bleibt das natürlich dir überlassen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genaso darfst du offen Heterosexuelle, Mehrheiten und Männer verunglimpfen. Amerikaner halten halt mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit als wir.
> 
> Nennt man dann wohl Gleichberechtigung


Nö, das nennt man Volksverhetzung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht gut finden, dass hier die Meinungsfreiheit derart eingeschränkt ist.


Was meinst du bitte mit eingeschränkter Meinungsfreiheit?
Im Gegensatz zu gewissen anderen Ländern darf ich hier die Regierung kritisierten und die Partei wählen, die ich für richtig halte, aber das Verunglimpfen von ethischen Gruppierungen ist zu Recht verboten.
Was zum Teufel soll bitte gut daran sein, grundlos Minderheiten niederzumachen, so wie es Trump tut? Nur wegen der "Meinungsfreiheit"?
Das ist keine Meinungsäußerung, sondern Volksverhetzung, wie oft noch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Körperverletzung ist auch in den USA strafbar. Und konkrete Aufruf zur Gewalt (und andere Straftaten) ist auch von der amerikanischen Meinungsfreiheit nicht gedeckt.
> 
> Also wo ist das Problem?


Geiler Vergleich.
Wenn jemand eine Menschenmenge so aufbringt, dass sie auf andere losgeht ist das grundsätzlich mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar, solange er nur nicht aktiv zur Gewalt aufruft?
Trump hat genau das gemacht (also die Menge aufbringen, nicht zur Gewalt aufrufen) und das kam dann dabei raus. Er hat unbegründete, teils rassistische Klischees vom Stapel gelassen, für die er hier völlig zu Recht auf dem Anklagestuhl gelandet wäre.
Dass er sich darüber noch gefreut hat, beweist doch nur umso mehr, dass er ein Volksverhetzer ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lest Ihr was ich schreibe? Es gab bisher nie wirklich kommunistische Politiker und noch weniger kommunistische Staaten, es gab gewalttätige Diktatoren, das ist etwas anderes. Kommunismus benötigt Altruisten, die machen aber nur 10% der Gesellschaft aus.



Was macht der typische Kommunist, wenn er kommunistische Verbrechen nicht leugnen kann?

Er behauptet, es wären keine kommunistischen Verbrechen gewesen, weil es bisher keinen Kommunismus gab. 

So kann man natürlich auch 100 Mio. ermordete Menschen verhöhnen. 

Aber Menschen lagen den Kommunisten ja noch nie am Herzen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Leider, und genau das werfe ich den Rechten Kräften im Land vor, werden die unteren zwei Drittel der Gesellschaft alleine gelassen.



Achso, die Rechten, die gar nicht an der Macht sind, sind Schuld an den unteren zwei Drittel der Gesellschaft?

Das muss wohl unter linke „Logik“ fallen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich, Trump hat (offiziell) keine Interessenvertreter hinter sich und er braucht auch kein Geld vom Steuerzahler.
> Das Ironische an der Sache ist aber auch, dass Trump genau zu denjenigen gehört, welche von der amerikanischen Mittel- und Unterschicht so verhasst sind. Trump hat keine millardenschweren Geldgeber hinter sich, da er ja selber zu der Klasse von Leuten gehört, welche die Politiker seit jahren wie Puppen tanzen lassen können (ich sag' nur Super-PACs).



Und? Immerhin behauptet er aber nicht, gegen diese Vorzugehen. Außerdem trauen ihm die Menschen in wirtschaftlichen Dingen, mehr als Frau Clinton. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Wäre es dir lieber, wenn Clinton mit denselben Lobbies im Bett wäre, wie Bush junior damals? Bei aller Kritik, ganz ohne die Wall Street geht es halt nicht, dort ist die weltweit größte Wertpapierbörse, da kann Bernie Sanders noch so sehr dagegen wettern.
> Auch einer wie er könnte sich nicht vollends gegen die Banker behaupten.^^



Ist sie doch. Das ist doch das einzige was ich Clinton vorwerfe. Ich habe doch gar keine Probleme, dass sie eine Handpuppe der Finanzindustrie ist. 

Aber dann soll sie wenigstens so ehrlich sein und dazu stehen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen das Wahlrecht doch nie abgesprochen und ich würde einige, nie wirklich abgekühlte, nationalkonservative Gruppen nicht gleich mit dem gesamten amerikansichen Volk gleichsetzen.



Der Amerikaner (sofern man hier verallgemeinern kann) ist aber schon im Durchschnitt deutlich konservativer als der Deutsche.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ändert aber auch so oder so nichts dran, dass die Politik der Reps einfach beschissen ist, seit die Bushs die Partei quasi kaputt gemacht haben. Sie haben damals die Tea Party ins Boot geholt, die im Prinzip nichts anderes sind, als radikale Christen.



Genug Menschen, finden diese Politik aber nunmal nicht beschissen. Der republikanische dominierte Kongress und Senat spricht da eine deutliche Sprache. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Abraham Lincoln würde sich im Grab umdrehen, wenn er sehen würde, was aus seiner Partei heute geworden ist.



Schön, dass du das so genau weißt. Wo du gerade beim Hellsehen und Kaffeesatzlesen bist, wie werden die Lottozahlen für die nächste Ziehung?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bill hat damals versucht, mit dem NAFTA nicht nur die eigene Wirtschaft, sondern auch die der Handelspartner aufzubessern, was auch funktioniert hat. Mit einer stabileren Wirtschaft verbessern sich auch die Zustände im jeweiligen Land, etwas, das Europa im Umgang mit Afrika nach 100 Jahren erst heute langsam nach und nach lernt.^^



Haha, NAFTA hat funktioniert. Der war gut. Kannst das ja mal den Mexikanern sagen, wie toll das funktioniert hat. 

Du denkst bestimmt auch TTIP würde für uns ein Segen sein, oder ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das gröste Problem, das Mexiko hat, ist die unfassbar verbindungsstarke organisierte Kriminalität. Dort fliehen Top-Gangster mit Hilfe von Behörden aus Hochsicherheitsgefängnissen und die Drogenmafia sorgt für unzumutbare Zustände in den Städten.
> Auch Gründe für Abwanderung, daran sind nicht ausschließlich die Demokraten schuld.
> Übrigens gab es in den letzten Jahren mehr mexikanische Auswanderer als Einwanderer, das Problem ist nicht mehr annähernd so groß, wie ein gewisser Trump und sein Gefolge es weiß machen wollen.^^



Die Demokraten sind aber daran schuld, die Illegalen zu Staatsbürgern zu machen. Warum machen die das wohl? Aus Nächstenliebe?

Nein, weil die Einwanderer traditionell die Demokraten wählen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, die Attentäter hatten Waffen, die generell illegal sind und sie aus alten, nicht ausreichend bereinigten Militärbeständen, welche in den Schwarzmarkt gelangt sind, bezogen hatten, u.a. aus dem Kosovokrieg.



Du hast die falsche Schlussfolgerung gezogen. Der Vergleich ist nämlich sehr treffend.

Die Waffengesetzgebung ist in Belgien und Frankreich wesentlich schärfer als in den USA. 

Wie du allerdings richtig erkannt hast, halten sich Kriminelle aber nicht an Gesetze. Das einzige was erreicht wird, ist, dass gesetzestreue Bürger sich nicht schützen können.

Also ist es ein Trugschluss zu glauben, schärfere Waffengesetze führen zu besseren Zuständen. Bezeichnenderweise sind in den USA auch gerade die Gebiete am stärksten betroffen, wo die schärfsten Waffengesetze herrschen.

Weil die Kriminellen wissen, dass der gesetzestreue Bürger sich da kaum schützen kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Kinder, von denen du alle paar Monate in den Nachrichten hörst, die sich versehentlich erschießen, hatten alle Waffen, die man dort legal im Laden besorgen kann. Genauso wie die zig' Amokläufer, die jedes Jahr mal in den Schulen rumballern oder jugendlichen Straßenkriminellen, welche sich die Knarren von ihren Großmüttern "borgen".



Deutschland hat nach den USA die zweithöchste Anzahl an Amoklauftoten an Schulen, obwohl wir eines der schärfsten Waffengesetze der Welt haben. 

Gesetze bringen halt nichts, wenn der Waffeninhaber seinen Pflichten nicht nachkommt. 

Warum sollen aber für die Verfehlungen einiger, alle anderen gesetzestreue Bürger leiden?



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und da sehen wir wieder den Islamophoben, der alle über einen Kamm schert.



Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft Anschläge begeht, sollte man da vielleicht mal Ursachenforschung betreiben, anstatt andauernd zu behaupten, „dass hätte nix mit nix zu tun“.

Trump hat das Problem erkannt und benennt es wenigstens. Etwas was die anderen aus Gründen der politischen Korrektheit nie tun.

Israel hat das schon länger erkannt und zieht die richtigen Schlüsse:

Brussel-Attentate: Wie Israel seine Flughafen gegen Terror schutzt - DIE WELT

Profiling an Flughafen: Israel sieht muslimische Passagiere als Hauptbedrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das nennt man denn Schutz der Bevölkerung. In Europa würden die politische Korrekten angesichts solcher Methoden sofort wieder Schaum vorm Mund bekommen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welches Problem übrigens?



Die letzten 15 Jahre geschlafen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo haben die 10.000 aufgenommenen, syrischen Flüchtlinge in den USA denn Probleme verursacht?



Wo hat die bestens integrierte Gruppe um Mohammed Atta Probleme gemacht?

Wir können ja mal die Angehörigen von 3000 ermordeten Zivilisten dazu befragen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Angriff in Jugoslawien wurde mit einer - durchaus vertretbaren - Form der Nothilfe begründet, da es sich dabei nie um eine Verteidigungsoffensive handelte und auch offiziell nie so deklariert wurde.
> Es gibt auch noch das Humanitäre Völkerrecht, das beschreibt den weitestgehenden Schutz von Menschen und Umwelt vor den unmittelbaren Folgen von Kampfhandlungen und genau das war damals der Fall; es war schon Krieg, es gab Völkermord und die NATO hatte damals darauf reagiert.
> Im Gegensatz zur Irak-Invasion von 2003, die auf einer völlig anderen Grundlage basierte und jenes Recht von Anfang an nicht anwendbar war.



Du kannst dich noch zehnmal im Kreis drehen. Der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien wird dadurch nicht legitim.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist keine Erbsenzählerei sondern schlicht das Bewegen in den Grauzonen des Völkerrechts.^^



Es ist ganz simpel. Angriffskriege sind völkerrechtswidrig, außer des gibt ein UN-Mandat für den Waffeneinsatz gegen den entsprechenden Staat.

Kannst du mir das UN-Mandat benennen, dass den Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien legitimiert?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bushs Angriff auf den Irak wurde offiziell nicht mit Saddams Umgang mit seiner Zivilbevölkerung begründet, auch wenn die Medien (vornehmlich die republikanernahe Fox-Gruppe) das so dargestellt hat. Es ging laut Ansicht der Regierung um eine "vermutete" (!) Bedrohung durch Atomwaffen, die sich am Ende als falsch herausgestellt hat. Dann hatten die USA quasi zugegeben, damit gelogen zu haben und seither gilt die Tatsache, dass gewisse Lobbygruppen ihre Finger dabei im Spiel hatten, in politwissenschaftlichen Kreisen als offenes Geheimnis.
> Bei der NATO-Offensive war die Intention eine ganz andere, es war schon Krieg, Zivilisten mussten leiden und jenes Leiden sollte beendet werden, ohne vorher auf die Bürokraten der UN zu warten.
> Wenn du aber weiterhin Clintons vorgehen damals mit rein wirtschaftlich motiviertem Morden von Geroge Walker Bush gleichsetzen willst, dann bleibt das natürlich dir überlassen.



Es bleibt nicht mir „überlassen“ es ist so. Um deiner Logik zu folgen.

Hätten die USA 2003 statt mit Massenvernichtungswaffen, mit dem Umgang Saddams gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung argumentiert, wäre der Irakkrieg dann im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht gewesen?

Überraschung, nein wäre es immer noch nicht. Weil ein UN-Mandat fehlt.

Ob die Begründung für einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg eine „gute“ oder „schlechte“ ist, ist irrelevant. 

Es bleibt ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg.

Außerdem ist es reichlich zynisch, wenn man angeblich wegen der Zivilbevölkerung in den Krieg zieht und dann Streubomben und Uranmunition benutzt.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das nennt man Volksverhetzung.



In Deutschland. In den USA nennt man das Meinungsfreiheit 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du bitte mit eingeschränkter Meinungsfreiheit?
> Im Gegensatz zu gewissen anderen Ländern darf ich hier die Regierung kritisierten und die Partei wählen, die ich für richtig halte, aber das Verunglimpfen von ethischen Gruppierungen ist zu Recht verboten.



Hier, in den USA nicht. In den USA ist man eben der Meinung, dass eine starke Demokratie sowas aushält. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel soll bitte gut daran sein, grundlos Minderheiten niederzumachen, so wie es Trump tut? Nur wegen der "Meinungsfreiheit"?



"Ich missbillige, was Sie sagen, aber ich werde bis zum Tod Ihr Recht verteidigen, es zu sagen." - Evelyn Beatrice Hall

In den USA hält man es offensichtlich so. Ich kann daran nichts Schlimmes erkennen. Eine starke Demokratie hält sowas halt aus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist keine Meinungsäußerung, sondern Volksverhetzung, wie oft noch.



In Deutschland, aber nicht in den USA, wie oft noch  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Geiler Vergleich.
> Wenn jemand eine Menschenmenge so aufbringt, dass sie auf andere losgeht ist das grundsätzlich mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar, solange er nur nicht aktiv zur Gewalt aufruft?



In den USA wird das so gehandhabt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Trump hat genau das gemacht (also die Menge aufbringen, nicht zur Gewalt aufrufen) und das kam dann dabei raus. Er hat unbegründete, teils rassistische Klischees vom Stapel gelassen, für die er *hier* völlig zu Recht auf dem Anklagestuhl gelandet wäre.



Und *da* wird es völlig zu Recht als Meinungsfreiheit gesehen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass er sich darüber noch gefreut hat, beweist doch nur umso mehr, dass er ein Volksverhetzer ist.



Ist er nicht. Da das was er gesagt hat, in den USA rechtlich als Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Demokraten sind aber daran schuld, die Illegalen zu Staatsbürgern zu machen. Warum machen die das wohl? Aus Nächstenliebe?


Gibt es auch irgendeine Quelle, außer Pipi-News oder dergleichen, für die gewagte These dass die bis dahin illegalen Einwanderer zu Staatsbürgern gemacht wurden? 
Denn:


> On November 20, 2014, in a televised address from the White House, President Barack Obama  announced a program of "deferred action" which would allow roughly 45%  of illegal immigrants to legally stay and work in the United States.[SUP][53][/SUP]  The largest prior deferral action, in 1990, during the administration  of President George H.W. Bush, affected 40% of undocumented immigrants  then.[SUP][54][/SUP]  Up to 3.7 million undocumented parents of individuals who are U.S.  citizens, or who have been legal permanent residents in the country for  at least five years, are eligible for the new deferrals, as are about  300,000 immigrants who arrived as children before January 2010.
> 
> Immigration reform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Das liest sich für mich nicht wie das vergeben von Staatsbürgerschaften, sondern von (befristeten) Arbeits- und Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 
Zumal hier manch einer zu vergessen scheint, dass die USA das Paradebeispiel eines Einwanderungslandes sind. Das zeigt sich nicht nur daran, dass pro Jahr mindestens 1 Millionen Menschen auf legalem Wege einwandern, sondern auch daran, wie man Staatsbürger wird. Denn im Gegensatz zum deutschen Geburtsortprinzip mit seinen "wenn" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen", reicht es in den USA (auch in Kanada und einen nicht geringen Teil der anderen Staaten in Amerika) aus, auf deren Gebiet geboren worden zu sein, und man hat automatisch und unwiderrufbar die Staatsbürgerschaft. 



> Nein, weil die Einwanderer traditionell die Demokraten wählen.


Ach daher weht der Wind. Mal wieder verkappt den Unsinn von der angeblichen "Umvolkung" (und "Volkstod"), der mittels "den Muslimen" oder um beim Beispiel USA zu bleiben, mittels "den Südamerikanern" betrieben wird, rumposaunen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal nur zur Info: Es ist in DE nicht umsonst strafbar, wenn man sowas macht.


Mal unabhängig von der Strafbarkeit hier in Deutschland: Er wäre vermutlich schon längst getortet worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie witzig, das es die Republikaner waren, welche die Sklaverei abgeschafft haben und jetzt so als Rassisten angesehen werden.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Wie hier diskutiert wird wer in den USA Präsident wird...weia...Ist doch für uns völlig egal ob die Bundesregierung jetzt Ihre Anweisungen von Trump oder von Clinton bekommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendeine Quelle, außer Pipi-News oder dergleichen, für die gewagte These dass die bis dahin illegalen Einwanderer zu Staatsbürgern gemacht wurden?
> Denn: Das liest sich für mich nicht wie das vergeben von Staatsbürgerschaften, sondern von (befristeten) Arbeits- und Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Korrekt. Ich habe mich verlesen. Es geht darum, die im Land befindlichen illegalen Einwanderer nicht abzuschieben.

Was allerdings genauso unverschämt gegenüber jedem legalen Einwanderer ist, der die (im Falle der USA sehr hohen) Kriterien zur Einwanderung erfüllt. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal hier manch einer zu vergessen scheint, dass die USA das Paradebeispiel eines Einwanderungslandes sind. Das zeigt sich nicht nur daran, dass pro Jahr mindestens 1 Millionen Menschen auf legalem Wege einwandern, sondern auch daran, wie man Staatsbürger wird. Denn im Gegensatz zum deutschen Geburtsortprinzip mit seinen "wenn" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen", reicht es in den USA (auch in Kanada und einen nicht geringen Teil der anderen Staaten in Amerika) aus, auf deren Gebiet geboren worden zu sein, und man hat automatisch und unwiderrufbar die Staatsbürgerschaft.



A) Die USA sind auch ein klassisches Einwanderungsland (wir nicht).

B) In den USA wirst du auch als legaler Einwanderer nicht mit Sozialgeschenken überhäuft.

C) Die USA haben Kriterien für die Einwanderung und sind zumindest gewillt (was angesichts der Größe des Landes natürlich ein sehr schwieriges Unterfange ist), diese umzusetzen und die eigenen Grenzen zu schützen.

D) Das amerikanische Prinzip, dass jeder in den USA geborene Mensch automatisch US-Bürger ist, führt auch zu massiven Missbrauch.

Asiatinnen reisen zum „Gebar-Urlaub“ in die USA

Und jetzt stellen wir uns das mal bei uns, mit unseren Sozialsystemen vor. Na vielen dank auch, kann ich drauf verzichten.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ach daher weht der Wind. Mal wieder verkappt den Unsinn von der angeblichen "Umvolkung" (und "Volkstod"), der mittels "den Muslimen" oder um beim Beispiel USA zu bleiben, mittels "den Südamerikanern" betrieben wird, rumposaunen.



Außer dir redet hier niemand von einer Umvolkung oder vom Volkstod.

Es geht schlicht um die Tatsache, dass Latinos in den USA traditionell die Demokraten wählen. Und genau deshalb sind eben jene bemüht, diese vor der Abschiebung zu bewahren. 

Die Demokraten sind ja nicht dumm, und verzichten freiwillig auf diese immer größer werdende Wählergruppe.

Latinos konnten US-Prasidentschaftswahlen entscheiden



Amon schrieb:


> Wie hier diskutiert wird wer in den USA Präsident wird...weia...Ist doch für uns völlig egal ob die Bundesregierung jetzt Ihre Anweisungen von Trump oder von Clinton bekommt.



Leider nicht. Clinton steht für mehr Konfrontation mit Russland (also auf unsere Kosten), mehr Nation Building im Nahen Osten (also mehr Invasoren für uns) und für TTIP (also auf Kosten des deutschen Verbraucherschutzes).

Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

So konstruiert man sich einen Opferstatus zurecht. Deutschland als ewiges Opfer patriotischer Unzulänglichkeit ("Befehlsempfänger"), ewiges Opfer von Überfremdung ("Invasoren"), Opfer der (jüdisch-amerikanischen) Finanzmärkte und Banken und sie alle wollen natürlich den deutschen (Sozial-)Staat den Garaus machen. Moderne Querfrontrhetorik und Rechtsextremismus wie es leibt und lebt. Sollte irgendjemand gerade darüber  forschen, so findet er hier schonmal eine gute empirische Grundlage mit akademischer Orgamusgarantie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn dem durchschnittlichen Gutmensch die Argumente ausgehen, gibt es ja immer noch die gute alte Nazi-Keule.

Mit dem Totschlagargument kann man noch jede unbeliebte Diskussion torpedieren.

Finde ich gut, macht bitte weiter so. Das war in den letzten Monaten die beste Wahlkampfhilfe für konservative Kräfte.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo du gehst mir langsam auf die Nerven wie die Grünen


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo du gehst mir langsam auf die Nerven wie die Grünen



Dann setz mich auf Ingore oder lies dir meine Beiträge nicht durch.

Zwingt dich ja niemand zu, am allerwenigtens ich.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Der beste deutsche Bundeskanzler hat mal gesagt dass es ein Fehler war die Gastarbeiter ins Land zu holen. War bestimmt voll der Nazi...Und wenn man keine illegale Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme will, so wie sie jetzt gerade passiert und das Kind beim Namen nennt ist man verdammt noch mal nicht rechtsextrem! Patriotische Unzulänglichkeit...weia...Ich geh kaputt! Patriotismus ist in Deutschland verboten, weil man da Nazi ist! Was meinst du warum es hier nur Denkmäler gibt die zeigen wie böse wir doch sind. Ach ja, Befehlempfänger, du weisst schon von was man in den USA über Deutschland spricht? Tributpflichtiger Vasallenstaat, bestimmt schon mal gehört. Von der immernoch gültigen Feindstaatenklausel in der UN Charta fange ich jetzt gar nicht erst an. Ach! Hätte ich doch fast die Invasoren vergessen! Was sind für dich Menschen die Grenzanlagen mit Rammböcken angreifen und Grenzsoldaten mit Steinen und Flaschen bewerfen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

> Dann setz mich auf Ingore oder lies dir meine Beiträge nicht durch.


Ich halte nichts davon andere Meinungen zu ignorieren oder zu erdrücken.

@Amon
Die BRD hat aus einem sehr guten Grund keinen Friedensvertrag vom 2. Weltkrieg so zum Thema Feindstaat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Amon auch wenn ich deine Unmut gut nachvollziehen kann, geh den üblichen Verdächtigen bitte nicht auf den Leim.

Lies dir mal diese Aussage durch.

Die üblichen Gutmenschen wollen doch hier mit voller Absicht den nächsten Thread töten, weil ihnen Meinungsfreiheit, die nicht in ihrem Sinne ist, nicht passt.

Spiel doch deren durchschaubares Spiel  nicht mit.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts davon andere Meinungen zu ignorieren oder zu erdrücken.



Solide Einstellung 



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Amon
> Die BRD hat aus einem sehr guten Grund keinen Friedensvertrag vom 2. Weltkrieg so zum Thema Feindstaat.



Richtig. Wegen der Schuldenfrage. 

Die  Feindstaatklausel ist auch längst obsolet, der Aufwand sie zu streichen, ist einfach zu groß. (Vollversammlung und so).


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Friedensvertrag da scheiden sich die Geister. Völkerrechtlich ist nirgends festgelegt wie so ein Friedensvertrag auszusehen hat, also könnte man den 2+4 Vertrag mit allen seinen Unzulänglichkeiten als Friedensvertrag durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Friedensvertrag da scheiden sich die Geister. Völkerrechtlich ist nirgends festgelegt wie so ein Friedensvertrag auszusehen hat, also könnte man den 2+4 Vertrag mit allen seinen Unzulänglichkeiten als Friedensvertrag durchgehen lassen.


Gut, dachte du gehörst zu denen, die das nicht akzeptieren.
Einen klassischen Friedensvertrag gibt es übrigens nicht weil sonst alle Kriegsgegner Deutschlands gekommen wären und uns zur Kasse gebeten hätten.
Es ging also dabei um finanzielle Vorteile für Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, dachte du gehörst zu denen, die das nicht akzeptieren.
> Einen klassischen Friedensvertrag gibt es übrigens nicht weil sonst alle Kriegsgegner Deutschlands gekommen wären und uns zur Kasse gebeten hätten.
> Es ging also dabei um finanzielle Vorteile für Deutschland.



Richtig. Es ging nämlich um die Schuldenfrage. 

Außerdem mit wem außer den Hauptsiegermächten hätte ein Friedensvertrag auch Sinn gemacht? Das Deutsche Reich war zum Schluss mit glaube ich 53 Staaten im Kriegszustand. Aber nur die vier Hauptsiegermächte haben faktisch Deutschland besiegt.

Da außerdem diese vier Mächte nach dem Krieg alle Deutschland betreffenden Fragen geregelt haben, machte es auch nur Sinn mit diesen Ländern einen Friedensvertrag abzuschließen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem trauen ihm die Menschen in wirtschaftlichen Dingen, mehr als Frau Clinton.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, Trump hat mal was davon gephaselt, Amerikas Schulden innerhalb von 2 Jahren komplett zu tilgen, indem er Steuern senkt und dem Handelsdefizit mit Zöllen beikommen will. Das ist 1. nichts besonderes, das kann jeder andere auch und 2. will ich das gerne sehen bei 20 Billionen Dollar Schulden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genug Menschen, finden diese Politik aber nunmal nicht beschissen. Der republikanische dominierte Kongress und Senat spricht da eine deutliche Sprache.


Na und?
Deswegen wird man das doch wohl kritisieren dürfen, oder?
Verstehe nicht, worauf du hier hinauswillst mit deinen "aber die finden das gut..."
Merkel fand bis vor kurzem auch noch der Großteil gut.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das so genau weißt. Wo du gerade beim Hellsehen und Kaffeesatzlesen bist, wie werden die Lottozahlen für die nächste Ziehung?


Lincoln hat die Sklaverei beendet, sich klar gegen Rassismus ausgesprochen und diesen auch bekämpft, setzte sich für Ausländer ein und sorgte für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen abseits der Sklaverei. Genauso wie Taddy Stevens oder Will Seward. 
Die heutigen Republikaner sind das genaue Gegenteil, wenn du dir mal die Äußerungen von Leuten wie Romney, Bachmann oder Santorum anguckst, auch im wirtschaftlichen Sektor.

Darauf hättest du auch selber kommen können, anstelle mir wieder deine typisch abfälligen Bemerkungen vor den Latz zu knallen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haha, NAFTA hat funktioniert. Der war gut. Kannst das ja mal den Mexikanern sagen, wie toll das funktioniert hat.


NAFTA hat in den 90ern für wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung gesorgt und den Handel mit Mexiko und Kanada vorangetrieben. Das Problem war, dass es damals Lobbyisten geschafft haben, dass sich ihre Firmen über die dortigen Bestimmungen hinwegsetzen konnten und somit die Maisbauern in Mexiko in den Ruin treiben konnten. Ein Fehler, den Clinton später auch zugegeben hat, er hat die Kontrolle darüber verloren.
Bei TTIP geht es ja grade draum, jene Bestimmungen erst gar nicht in Verträge aufzunehmen, damit die Firmen gleich direkt das hiesige Handelsrecht aushebeln können.
Clinton hätte sowas nie zugestimmt, seine Frau ist auch dagegen (weswegen auch die jetzigen Machthaber alles dransetzen, das noch schnell über die Bühne zu bringen, denn egal wer in den Pärsident wird, unter einem neuen würde es kein TTIP geben).


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Demokraten sind aber daran schuld, die Illegalen zu Staatsbürgern zu machen. Warum machen die das wohl? Aus Nächstenliebe?
> Nein, weil die Einwanderer traditionell die Demokraten wählen.


Die Demokraten sind auch die einzigen, welche sich für bessere Bedingungen in der amerikanischen Unterschicht einsetzen und die besteht zum großen Teil aus Einwanderern. Denen es übrigens immernoch im Schnitt deutlich schlechter geht, als der so genannten "weißen" Unterschicht, besonders in den Großstädten.
Außerdem hat sich auch Obama für eine bessere Grenzsicherung eingesetzt, ohne gleich eine Mauer bauen zu wollen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die falsche Schlussfolgerung gezogen. Der Vergleich ist nämlich sehr treffend.
> 
> Die Waffengesetzgebung ist in Belgien und Frankreich wesentlich schärfer als in den USA.
> 
> ...


Wieso ist das ein Trugschluss?
Dort drüben kriegt jeder Idiot eine Waffe und ich rede nicht von den Kalaschnikovs, mit denen die Attentäter in Frankreich und Belgien Massaker angerichtet haben.
Es gibt dort nicht mal Gesetze, wie bei uns, wo du deine Waffen zuhause wegsperren musst. Dann kommen sowas wie Amokläufe oder Kinder raus, die damit Cowboy spielen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil die Kriminellen wissen, dass der gesetzestreue Bürger sich da kaum schützen kann.


Geil.
Also sollte in Zukunft am besten jeder mit einer Waffe rumlaufen, damit er "sich schützen kann"? Wo kämen mir da denn hin? "Der Kerl hat mir die Vorfahrt geschnitten, der hat's verdient!"
Sag' mal bist du bei der NRA in die Lehre gegangen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschland hat nach den USA die zweithöchste Anzahl an Amoklauftoten an Schulen, obwohl wir eines der schärfsten Waffengesetze der Welt haben.


Dein nächster Satz:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gesetze bringen halt nichts, wenn der Waffeninhaber seinen Pflichten nicht nachkommt.


Beantwortet dir das selber. Der Punkt ist nunmal, dass es in den USA solche wie in DE in den meisten Bundesstaaten überhaupt nicht gibt, d.h. dort _kann_ man als erst gar nicht gegen sie verstoßen.
Was glaubst du aber wo wir hinkämen, wenn auch hier in DE jeder seine Waffe offen rumliegen lassen darf? Glaubst du etwa, da verbessern sich die Zustände?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollen aber für die Verfehlungen einiger, alle anderen gesetzestreue Bürger leiden?


Leiden...
Oh Mann, ich krieg' mich nicht mehr.

Mein Vater und mein Onkel sind Jäger, die müssen ihre Waffen Zuhause streng verwahren und auch unterwegs zum Schießstand oder zur Jagd separat gesichert aufbewahren. Gewehre dürfen sie theoretisch so viele haben, wie sie wollen (außer Halbautomaten), Kurzwaffen 2 + 2 (zwei mindestens, vier maximal).
Dann kenne ich noch einen, der war beim Bund, hat eine Kurzwaffe und ein Gewehr, für beides logischerweise die WBK.

Und ja, die leiden alle richtig, weil sie das zuhause wegsperren müssen und sich nicht einfach alles kaufen können, was sie wollen, die sehe ich jedes mal mit Tränen in den Augen. Ganz bitter.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft Anschläge begeht, sollte man da vielleicht mal Ursachenforschung betreiben, anstatt andauernd zu behaupten, „dass hätte nix mit nix zu tun“.
> 
> Trump hat das Problem erkannt und benennt es wenigstens. Etwas was die anderen aus Gründen der politischen Korrektheit nie tun.


Öhm, sorry, aber das ist einfach nur völliger Schwachsinn.
Weißt du wie viele Moslems da drüben ein und aus gehen? Auch geschäftlich, d.h. mit Firmenauftrag?
Das ist Diskriminierung und sonst nichts. Es herrscht Religionsfreiheit und wenn er damit jemand schadet, dann wird er dafür bestraft, den Mord und Attentate sind ein Verbrechen. Auch in den USA.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel hat das schon länger erkannt und zieht die richtigen Schlüsse:
> 
> Brussel-Attentate: Wie Israel seine Flughafen gegen Terror schutzt - DIE WELT
> 
> Profiling an Flughafen: Israel sieht muslimische Passagiere als Hauptbedrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Kein Land der Welt hat so starke Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Flughäfen wie die USA. Und dazu gehört, dass jeder gleich "kontrolliert" wird. Wenn ich schon meine, Moslems stärker zu kontrollieren, dann muss ich das auch mit anderen Passagieren machen. Und genau das tuen auch die USA seit dem 11. September, da wirst du strengstens durchgecheckt, egal ob welcher ethischer Herkunft du bist. Da ist stärkeres Kontrollieren von Passagieren mit muslimischen Hintergrund überflüssig, weil bei bei jedem schon maximale Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (nach jetzigen Standards) angewandt werden. 
Das schließt bereits Diskriminierung mit ein, ich hab' mal von einer deutschen Touristin gehört, die bei einer Kontrolle vier Stunden länger als alle anderen warten musste, weil der Beamte von der Sicherheit zufällig jüdische Vorfahren hatte, die dem Holocaust zum Opfer gefallen sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das nennt man denn Schutz der Bevölkerung. In Europa würden die politische Korrekten angesichts solcher Methoden sofort wieder Schaum vorm Mund bekommen.


Nö, das nennt man Diskriminierung.
Ich sperre alle Moslems aus, weil, warum eigentlich? Sie alle potentielle Terroristen sind?
Und was ist mit denen, die schon da sind?
Warum dann nicht gleich konsequent und alle rauswerfen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo hat die bestens integrierte Gruppe um Mohammed Atta Probleme gemacht?
> 
> Wir können ja mal die Angehörigen von 3000 ermordeten Zivilisten dazu befragen.


Jop, weil die 3000 Zivilisten von knapp 3 Millionen Moslems ermordet wurden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst dich noch zehnmal im Kreis drehen. Der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien wird dadurch nicht legitim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Begründung mit der Nothilfe ließ sich auf den Irak auch nicht anwenden, logischerweise könnte man dann ja auch genauso gut in Nordkorea einmarschieren.
Rein Rechtlich gesehen war das Vorgehen der NATO damals nicht legitim.
Allerdings hat die UN auch lange zugesehen und Clinton musste sich damals inner- wie außerparteilichem Druck beugen (natürlich legen das auch heute viele als Ablenkung von der Levinsky-Affäre aus).
Und die Moral ist immer relevant.
Du kamst her und hast Clinton Völkerrechtsbruch vorgeworfen - aus rechtlicher Sicht ist das in Ordnung. Aber ihn dann moralisch in den gleichen Topf wie Bush junior, der mit dem Irak ganz andere Absichten verfolgte, zu werfen ist ebenfalls sehr zynisch. 
Hätte man beide, Clinton und Bush, in Den Haag den Prozess gemacht, wer hätte wohl die härtere Strafe erwischt?
Ein Strafmaß gibt es auch im Völkerrecht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland. In den USA nennt man das Meinungsfreiheit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, ich erinnere mich an einen gewissen Österreicher, der mal vor ein paar Järchen hier hergekommen ist. Der hat Sachen vom Stapel gelassen, das sag' ich dir.
Gegen Juden hat der gehetzt, was von einer "arischen Rasse" gelabert und irgendwas davon, dass grundsätzlich der Stärkere die Macht haben muss und die Schwachen alle weg müssen.
War das jetzt auch Meinungsfreiheit?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und *da* wird es völlig zu Recht als Meinungsfreiheit gesehen.


...und da haben wir den springenden Punkt, was soll das mit "zu Recht"?
Also ist Volksverhetzung bloß ein Hirngespinst?
Wenn hier Islamisten gegen Israel hetzen, ist das dann für dich auch mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar?
Bin mal gespannt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist er nicht. Da das was er gesagt hat, in den USA rechtlich als Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist.


Doch ist er.
Weiß du, in Saudi-Arabien ist es auch legitim, dass Dieben die Hände abgehackt werden. Wenn ich jetzt sage, das ist eine Menschenrechtsverletzung, sagtst du dann "das ist absolut rechtes, weil es dort legitim ist"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Achso, die Rechten, die gar nicht an der Macht sind, sind Schuld an den unteren zwei Drittel der Gesellschaft?....


CDU/CSU gelten bei uns als die "Rechten", darum ist die verhetzende AfD rechtspopulistisch und die NPD rechtsextrem.
Für Dich sind das alles Linke, wie Frau Steinbach schon sagte: " Die NSDAP war eine linke Partei, da sozialistisch....

Mein Gott Kaaruzo, es ist nicht zu ertragen. Die CDU plüdert unsern Staat aus, macht Reiche reicher und Arm wirklich
arm und Du faselst etwas von "wir haben keine rechte Regierung". Vermutlich ist für Dich selbst Trump ein fast Kommunist?
Für mich ist Trum einer der rechtspolulistischsten Politiker, die man sich vorstellen kann. Dewr wird sich hinstellen und zu 
verhungernden sagen: "Pech gehabt"


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Da war afaik Frau Hermann und nicht Frau Steinbach. Kann mich aber auch irren. Und die CDU ist seit Merkel schon lange nicht mehr rechts der Mitte. Die ist soweit nach links gerückt, das geht schon gar nicht mehr. Wenn linke und Grüne die Politik der CDU bejubeln kann irgendwas nicht richtig sein. Die AfD halte ich für rechtskonservativ und nicht rechtspopulistisch und schon gar nicht rechtsradikal.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht um die Tatsache, dass Latinos in den USA traditionell die Demokraten wählen. Und genau deshalb sind eben jene bemüht, diese vor der Abschiebung zu bewahren.



Die Latinos sind eher christlich konservativ.
Es ist schlicht die Unfähigkeit der republikanischen Partei, diese Menschen nicht für sich zu gewinnen.
Aber wenn Leute wie Trump eben so einen Unsinn laber, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Latinos eher den Kandidaten wählen, der ihnen nicht ans Leder will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, Trump hat mal was davon gephaselt, Amerikas Schulden innerhalb von 2 Jahren komplett zu tilgen, indem er Steuern senkt und dem Handelsdefizit mit Zöllen beikommen will. Das ist 1. nichts besonderes, das kann jeder andere auch und 2. will ich das gerne sehen bei 20 Billionen Dollar Schulden.



Wahlkampfgetöse. Denkst du die anderen werden das alles umsetzen, was sie im Wahlkampf versprechen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na und?
> Deswegen wird man das doch wohl kritisieren dürfen, oder?
> Verstehe nicht, worauf du hier hinauswillst mit deinen "aber die finden das gut..."
> Merkel fand bis vor kurzem auch noch der Großteil gut.



Das Demokratie genauso funktioniert, was der Großteil gut findet. 

Ich mag Frau Merkel auch nicht, akzeptiere aber, dass sie demokratisch von der Mehrheit der Wähler gewählt wurde. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Lincoln hat die Sklaverei beendet, sich klar gegen Rassismus ausgesprochen und diesen auch bekämpft, setzte sich für Ausländer ein und sorgte für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen abseits der Sklaverei. Genauso wie Taddy Stevens oder Will Seward.
> Die heutigen Republikaner sind das genaue Gegenteil, wenn du dir mal die Äußerungen von Leuten wie Romney, Bachmann oder Santorum anguckst, auch im wirtschaftlichen Sektor.
> 
> Darauf hättest du auch selber kommen können, anstelle mir wieder deine typisch abfälligen Bemerkungen vor den Latz zu knallen.



Und scheinbar wollen die Amerikaner den aktuellen Kurs der Republikaner. Dafür spricht alleine schon die Zusammensetzung vom Kongress. Sowohl im Senat als auch im Repräsentantenhaus haben die Republikaner eine Mehrheit.

Also wo ist das Problem? Die Amerikaner bekommen offensichtlich, was sie mehrheitlich wollen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> NAFTA hat in den 90ern für wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung gesorgt und den Handel mit Mexiko und Kanada vorangetrieben. Das Problem war, dass es damals Lobbyisten geschafft haben, dass sich ihre Firmen über die dortigen Bestimmungen hinwegsetzen konnten und somit die Maisbauern in Mexiko in den Ruin treiben konnten. Ein Fehler, den Clinton später auch zugegeben hat, er hat die Kontrolle darüber verloren.
> Bei TTIP geht es ja grade draum, jene Bestimmungen erst gar nicht in Verträge aufzunehmen, damit die Firmen gleich direkt das hiesige Handelsrecht aushebeln können.
> Clinton hätte sowas nie zugestimmt, seine Frau ist auch dagegen (weswegen auch die jetzigen Machthaber alles dransetzen, das noch schnell über die Bühne zu bringen, denn egal wer in den Pärsident wird, unter einem neuen würde es kein TTIP geben).



Hillary ist für TTIP gewesen. Erst als sie gesehen hat, dass Sanders und Trump mit ihrer Anti-TTIP Position beim Wähler gut ankommen, hat sie davon Abstand genommen.

Wie nennt man das, wenn man bestimmte Wahlkampfmanöver nur wegen der Stimmen macht? Achja, populistisch. Sie ist also kein Deut besser. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Demokraten sind auch die einzigen, welche sich für bessere Bedingungen in der amerikanischen Unterschicht einsetzen und die besteht zum großen Teil aus Einwanderern. Denen es übrigens immernoch im Schnitt deutlich schlechter geht, als der so genannten "weißen" Unterschicht, besonders in den Großstädten. Außerdem hat sich auch Obama für eine bessere Grenzsicherung eingesetzt, ohne gleich eine Mauer bauen zu wollen.



Und warum machen sie das? Weil sie auf die Wählerstimmen abzielen. 

Also Populismus. Warum ist der bei den Demokraten jetzt gut, und bei den Republikaner schlecht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso ist das ein Trugschluss?
> Dort drüben kriegt jeder Idiot eine Waffe und ich rede nicht von den Kalaschnikovs, mit denen die Attentäter in Frankreich und Belgien Massaker angerichtet haben.
> Es gibt dort nicht mal Gesetze, wie bei uns, wo du deine Waffen zuhause wegsperren musst. Dann kommen sowas wie Amokläufe oder Kinder raus, die damit Cowboy spielen.



Der Trugschluss ist, dass strengere Waffengesetze irgendwas ändern. Wie man ja in Frankreich und Belgien sieht. 

Das einzige was du damit erreichst, ist, dass sich die Bevölkerung nicht wehren kann. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Geil.
> Also sollte in Zukunft am besten jeder mit einer Waffe rumlaufen, damit er "sich schützen kann"? Wo kämen mir da denn hin? "Der Kerl hat mir die Vorfahrt geschnitten, der hat's verdient!"
> Sag' mal bist du bei der NRA in die Lehre gegangen?



Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht, jedem mündigen Bürger zu ermöglichen, eine Waffe zu tragen und zu besitzen. 

Ein mündiger, freier Bürger sollte in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft dazu die Möglichkeit haben. Es heißt doch Demokratie, sprich Herrschaft des Volkes. Warum sollte dann jenes Volk, dass auch den Souverän darstellt, nicht das Machtmonopol haben?

Nur Antidemokraten müssten damit ein Problem haben. Deshalb ist einer der ersten Schritte einer jeden Diktatur die Entwaffnung des Volkes. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dein nächster Satz:
> Beantwortet dir das selber. Der Punkt ist nunmal, dass es in den USA solche wie in DE in den meisten Bundesstaaten überhaupt nicht gibt, d.h. dort _kann_ man als erst gar nicht gegen sie verstoßen.
> Was glaubst du aber wo wir hinkämen, wenn auch hier in DE jeder seine Waffe offen rumliegen lassen darf? Glaubst du etwa, da verbessern sich die Zustände?



Minderjährige dürfen auch in den USA nicht ohne weiteres Waffen besitzen. Wenn also Minderjährige an eine Waffe kommen, muss es wohl einen Volljährigen geben, der etwas falsch gemacht hat.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leiden...
> Oh Mann, ich krieg' mich nicht mehr.
> 
> Mein Vater und mein Onkel sind Jäger, die müssen ihre Waffen Zuhause streng verwahren und auch unterwegs zum Schießstand oder zur Jagd separat gesichert aufbewahren. Gewehre dürfen sie theoretisch so viele haben, wie sie wollen (außer Halbautomaten), Kurzwaffen 2 + 2 (zwei mindestens, vier maximal).
> ...



Wenn du einmal in einem anderen Land warst, wo der Umgang mit Waffen weniger hysterisch aufgeladen ist, als in Deutschland, können wir ja nochmal darüber reden.

Die rechtlichen Gängelungen die im deutschen Waffenrecht herrschen, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, sorry, aber das ist einfach nur völliger Schwachsinn.
> Weißt du wie viele Moslems da drüben ein und aus gehen? Auch geschäftlich, d.h. mit Firmenauftrag?



Wieviele denn?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist Diskriminierung und sonst nichts. Es herrscht Religionsfreiheit und wenn er damit jemand schadet, dann wird er dafür bestraft, den Mord und Attentate sind ein Verbrechen. Auch in den USA.



Also muss man damit leben, weil das eben dazu gehört? Wenn du einen Hof hast und dir ständig die Wölfe die Hühner wegfressen, dann kommst du vermutlich auch nicht auf die Idee einen Zaun zu bauen, um die Wölfe draußen zu halten, sondern wirfst den Hühner Diskriminierung vor oder wie?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kein Land der Welt hat so starke Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Flughäfen wie die USA.



Dafür hast du auch eine Quelle, oder?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und dazu gehört, dass jeder gleich "kontrolliert" wird. Wenn ich schon meine, Moslems stärker zu kontrollieren, dann muss ich das auch mit anderen Passagieren machen.



Und genau das ist der Fehler, wie die israelischen Sicherheitskräfte auch treffend erkannt haben. 

Wenn Muslime überproportional mehr Anschläge begehen, dann ist es völlig logisch, diese auch überproportional häufiger zu kontrollieren. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und genau das tuen auch die USA seit dem 11. September, da wirst du strengstens durchgecheckt, egal ob welcher ethischer Herkunft du bist. Da ist stärkeres Kontrollieren von Passagieren mit muslimischen Hintergrund überflüssig, weil bei bei jedem schon maximale Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (nach jetzigen Standards) angewandt werden.



Was halt eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen ist. Genau das was Israel nicht macht. Sie konzentrieren sich auf die Haupttätergruppe und fahren damit sehr erfolgreich, bei weniger Aufwand.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das nennt man Diskriminierung.



Komisch, Israel fährt mit dieser angeblichen „Diskriminierung“ sehr gut und kann seine Bevölkerung effektiv schützen.

Was stört dich eigentlich daran, wenn das Volk effektiv vor Bedrohung geschützt wird? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sperre alle Moslems aus, weil, warum eigentlich? Sie alle potentielle Terroristen sind?



Du verstehst es ja anscheinend doch. Sehr gut 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die schon da sind? Warum dann nicht gleich konsequent und alle rauswerfen?



Warum nicht? Es gibt genug Länder wo man als Moslems glücklich werden kann.

Ist auch irgendwo Paradox, die Moslems werfen dem Westen ständig „Diskriminierung“ vor und kommen trotzdem in Scharen dahin. Warum eigentlich?

Ich würde mich nicht in ein Land begeben, wo ich diskriminiert werde. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, weil die 3000 Zivilisten von knapp 3 Millionen Moslems ermordet wurden.



Nein sie wurden von 19 angeblich bestens integrierten Menschen ermordet. 

Und komischerweise gehörten diese 19 Männer einer bestimmten Gruppe an, die in den darauffolgenden 15 Jahren immer wieder negativ in dieser Hinsicht auffällt.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, welche Schlussfolgerung zieht man aus solchen Vorgängen? Ich finde die israelische Sichtweise sehr effektiv und würde mir die auch für Europa/Deutschland wünschen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Begründung mit der Nothilfe ließ sich auf den Irak auch nicht anwenden, logischerweise könnte man dann ja auch genauso gut in Nordkorea einmarschieren.



Die Begründung hätte man genauso auch auf den Irak anwenden können. Saddam hat sein Volk unterdrückt und ermordet, so wie jeder Diktator. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Rein Rechtlich gesehen war das Vorgehen der NATO damals nicht legitim.



Das ist alles, was man wissen muss. Danke für die Bestätigung. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und die Moral ist immer relevant.



Kannst du mir den entsprechenden Absatz im Völkerrecht aufzeigen, der Angriffskriege aus Gründen der Moral legitimiert? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kamst her und hast Clinton Völkerrechtsbruch vorgeworfen - aus rechtlicher Sicht ist das in Ordnung. Aber ihn dann moralisch in den gleichen Topf wie Bush junior, der mit dem Irak ganz andere Absichten verfolgte, zu werfen ist ebenfalls sehr zynisch.



Wir können ja mal die Angehörigen der zivilen Opfer in ehemals Jugoslawien fragen, wie zynisch das ist. 

Ich habe die Befürchtung, denen ist es egal, ob ihre Angehörigen wegen eines angeblichen „noblen“ Grundes ermordet wurden. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte man beide, Clinton und Bush, in Den Haag den Prozess gemacht, wer hätte wohl die härtere Strafe erwischt?



Keine Ahnung, sag du es mir. Ich habe keine Glaskugel.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, ich erinnere mich an einen gewissen Österreicher, der mal vor ein paar Järchen hier hergekommen ist. Der hat Sachen vom Stapel gelassen, das sag' ich dir.
> Gegen Juden hat der gehetzt, was von einer "arischen Rasse" gelabert und irgendwas davon, dass grundsätzlich der Stärkere die Macht haben muss und die Schwachen alle weg müssen.
> War das jetzt auch Meinungsfreiheit?



Keine Ahnung. Ich wusste aber auch gar nicht, dass das plötzlich das Thema war. Es ging darum, ob die Aussagen Trumps von der amerikanischen Rede/Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt waren/sind.

Das sind sie. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und da haben wir den springenden Punkt, was soll das mit "zu Recht"?



Das es in den USA (da wo er die Aussagen getätigt hat), von dem geltenden *Recht* abgedeckt ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ist Volksverhetzung bloß ein Hirngespinst?



Natürlich nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn *hier* Islamisten gegen Israel hetzen, ist das dann für dich auch mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar?



Ich habe das entscheidende Wort für dich mal hervorgehoben, da du anscheinend ein Verständnisproblem hast.

Hier (sprich in Deutschland) wäre das höchstwahrscheinlich *nicht* mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar, aber da (sprich in den USA) wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich mit der Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar.

Unterschied angekommen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt.



Ob du den Unterschied „Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland/Meinungsfreiheit in den USA“ endlich verstehst? Ja das bin ich auch.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch ist er.



Nein ist er nicht. 

In den USA (da wo er lebt und die Aussagen gemacht hat) ist es rechtlich von der Meinungsfreiheit abgedeckt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß du, in Saudi-Arabien ist es auch legitim, dass Dieben die Hände abgehackt werden. Wenn ich jetzt sage, das ist eine Menschenrechtsverletzung, sagtst du dann "das ist absolut rechtes, weil es dort legitim ist"?



So krank ich das Regime in Saudi-Arabien finde, aber ja nach deren Rechtsverständnis ist das legitim und von deren Recht gedeckt.

Oder willst du jetzt deutsches Recht auf die ganze Welt anwenden? Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> CDU/CSU gelten bei uns als die "Rechten", darum ist die verhetzende AfD rechtspopulistisch und die NPD rechtsextrem.



Bis auf die Typisierung der AfD eine treffende Analyse. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für Dich sind das alles Linke, wie Frau Steinbach schon sagte: " Die NSDAP war eine linke Partei, da sozialistisch....



Eigentlich nicht. Ich habe dir doch im Absatz zuvor (mit einer Einschränkung) zugestimmt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Gott Kaaruzo, es ist nicht zu ertragen.



Was du von dir gibst? Da stimme ich dir zu.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die CDU plüdert unsern Staat aus, macht Reiche reicher und Arm wirklich arm und Du faselst etwas von "wir haben keine rechte Regierung".



Ach die AfD in Deutschland und Trump in den USA sind Bestandteil der Regierung? 

Muss wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein. Oder warum wirfst du den etwas vor, was ja andere verursacht haben?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist für Dich selbst Trump ein fast Kommunist?



In erster Linie ist er für mich ein Selbstdarsteller, der es versteht sich zu verkaufen.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Latinos sind eher christlich konservativ.


Wobei das auch seit Jahren rückläufig ist: The Shifting Religious Identity of Latinos in the United States | Pew Research Center

Aber wenn man schonmal bei Hispanic voters ist: Poll: The Hispanic electorate in 216 - Washington Post


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Man muss es wirklich sagen, dass so ein Typ wie Trump plump wie er ist bei so vielen Menschen gut ankommt
zeigt mMn, am ehesten das Versagen der US Eliten. 

@Kaaruzo


> Oder willst du jetzt deutsches Recht auf die ganze Welt anwenden? Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen?


Schönes Gedicht eigentlich:

Macht und Freiheit, Recht und Sitte,
Klarer Geist und scharfer Hieb
Zügeln dann aus starker Mitte
Jeder Selbstsucht wilden Trieb,
Und es mag am deutschen Wesen
Einmal noch die Welt genesen.

(Boah wie mir diese WYSIWIG-******* auf die nerven geht)

Und ich glaube schon, dass deutscher Einfluss und deutsche Erfindungen gut für die Welt sind.
Außerdem warum sollen wir nicht sagen dürfen, dass unsere Zivilisation besser ist als gewisse andere?
Das wichtige ist doch viel mehr, andere gleich zu behandeln auch wenn sie anders sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich glaube schon, dass deutscher Einfluss und deutsche Erfindungen gut für die Welt sind. Außerdem warum sollen wir nicht sagen dürfen, dass unsere Zivilisation besser ist als gewisse andere?



Mit der Aussage war ich aber sehr vorsichtig. Das kann schnell falsch aufgefasst werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> CDU/CSU gelten bei uns als die "Rechten", darum ist die verhetzende AfD rechtspopulistisch und die NPD rechtsextrem.


Wo ist denn die CDU außerhalb von Bayern und Sachsen überhaupt nur im entferntesten konservativ ?



> Für Dich sind das alles Linke, wie Frau Steinbach schon sagte: " Die NSDAP war eine linke Partei, da sozialistisch....


Wie kommt man von Trump auf Frau Steinbach ?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Verstehe ich persönlich nicht, warum einige da Schnappatmung bekommen.
Aus dieser Überlegenheit ist halt kein Recht abzuleiten über andere zu herrschen wie über Untertanen,
nein aus dieser Überlegenheit erwächst die Pflicht, anderen zu helfen.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Die Frage was passieren würde, würde man Clinton oder Bush in Den Haag anklagen kann ich beantworten. Die USA wären in die Niederlande einmarschiert! Ein Nato Land! Die Amis haben den Holländern mit Invasion gedroht sollte jemals ein US Bürger in Den Haag angeklagt werden!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Die Quelle hätte ich jetzt aber mal gerne.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

War sogar die Lügenpresse. Müsste SPON gewesen sein.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wahlkampfgetöse. Denkst du die anderen werden das alles umsetzen, was sie im Wahlkampf versprechen?


Trump ist ein Betriebswirt, der glaubt, er könne einen Staat wie ein Geschäft führen.
Dass das aber nicht funktioniert, sieht man ganz gut an der heutigen Wirtschaft- und Finanzwelt, überall nurnoch Gewinnmaximierer und keine Volkswirtschaftler.
Dass Unternehmer grundsätzlich die besseren Wirtschaftspolitiker sind ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich mag Frau Merkel auch nicht, akzeptiere aber, dass sie demokratisch von der Mehrheit der Wähler gewählt wurde.


Aber du kritisierst Frau Merkel. Das darf man. Und das darf ich auch mit ausländischen Politikern.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und scheinbar wollen die Amerikaner den aktuellen Kurs der Republikaner. Dafür spricht alleine schon die Zusammensetzung vom Kongress. Sowohl im Senat als auch im Repräsentantenhaus haben die Republikaner eine Mehrheit.
> 
> Also wo ist das Problem? Die Amerikaner bekommen offensichtlich, was sie mehrheitlich wollen.


Keine Ahnung, welches Problem meinst du?
Dass die Amerikaner das, verallgemeinernd bezeichnet, "wollen" macht es nicht besser. Wie gesagt, kritisieren darf man, wie man auch Obama kritisieren darf, obwohl er gewählt wurde.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hillary ist für TTIP gewesen. Erst als sie gesehen hat, dass Sanders und Trump mit ihrer Anti-TTIP Position beim Wähler gut ankommen, hat sie davon Abstand genommen.
> 
> Wie nennt man das, wenn man bestimmte Wahlkampfmanöver nur wegen der Stimmen macht? Achja, populistisch. Sie ist also kein Deut besser.


In der Disziplin aber ist Trump der Meister, erst was in den Raum brüllen und dann zurückrudern.
Erst wettert er gegen Lateinamerikaner, jetzt will er ihr bester Freund sein.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum machen sie das? Weil sie auf die Wählerstimmen abzielen.
> 
> Also Populismus. Warum ist der bei den Demokraten jetzt gut, und bei den Republikaner schlecht?


Was soll daran Populismus sein, wenn ich versuche einer stark benachteiligten Bevölkerungsschicht zu helfen?
Die Demokraten haben es schließlich auch versucht, unter Clinton und später Obama, sind aber immer wieder größtenteils an dem republikanischem Gegendruck gescheitert.
Populismus ist, wenn ich Einwanderer verunglimpfe und gegen Minderheiten abziehe um die weiße Unterschicht auf meine Seite zu ziehen. Denn er kann noch so sehr
alle Latinos als Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger brandmarken, besser wird die Situation dadurch auch nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Trugschluss ist, dass strengere Waffengesetze irgendwas ändern. Wie man ja in Frankreich und Belgien sieht.
> 
> Das einzige was du damit erreichst, ist, dass sich die Bevölkerung nicht wehren kann.


Nochmal: Die Attentäter von Paris und Belgien hatten Waffen, die generell verboten sind, weil sie unters Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen.
Willst du jetzt auch noch automatische Waffen legalisieren, damit Terroristen noch leichter an die rankommen?
Und was meinst du mit wehren?
So wie sich der Typ gewehrt hat, der am letzten Sylvester eine 10-jährige erschossen hat, weil er sich über's Feuerwerk aufgeregt hat?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht, jedem mündigen Bürger zu ermöglichen, eine Waffe zu tragen und zu besitzen.
> 
> Ein mündiger, freier Bürger sollte in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft dazu die Möglichkeit haben. Es heißt doch Demokratie, sprich Herrschaft des Volkes. Warum sollte dann jenes Volk, dass auch den Souverän darstellt, nicht das Machtmonopol haben?
> 
> Nur Antidemokraten müssten damit ein Problem haben. Deshalb ist einer der ersten Schritte einer jeden Diktatur die Entwaffnung des Volkes.


Da ist so nicht richtig, es hat auch hier jeder Bürger die Möglichkeit, eine Waffe zu besitzen, nur muss eben dafür auch ein Bedürfnis haben.
Bedürfnis zur "Selbsverteidigung" ist aber kein Grund, das könnte jeder angeben. Auch die mit krimineller Energie, die dann wesentlich leichter an Schusswaffen rankommen. Dann rennt jeder Kriminelle mit einer Knarre rum und ich muss mich als Otto-Normalbürger von denen u.U. abknallen lassen. Es sei denn, ich hab' selber eine, aber sowas brauch' ich nicht. Zum Mitnehmen zu schwer, nimmt Platz weg, kostet Geld.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Minderjährige dürfen auch in den USA nicht ohne weiteres Waffen besitzen. Wenn also Minderjährige an eine Waffe kommen, muss es wohl einen Volljährigen geben, der etwas falsch gemacht hat.


Richtig, Minderjährige können an die Waffen leicht rankommen, wenn besagter Volljähriger sie nicht richtig verwahrt hat.
Genau das fordern ja die Demokraten, einfach nur eine sicherere Verwahrungspflicht, als mal in die Garderobe oder in den Schrank zu legen, aber dagegen wehrt sich die Waffenlobby und die Republikaner. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal in einem anderen Land warst, wo der Umgang mit Waffen weniger hysterisch aufgeladen ist, als in Deutschland, können wir ja nochmal darüber reden.


Du findest den Umgang in Deutschland hier damit hysterisch?
Ich mag' mich irren, aber glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass hier über 5 Millionen Deutsche bereits Schusswaffen besitzen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die rechtlichen Gängelungen die im deutschen Waffenrecht herrschen, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.


Welche Gängelungen?
Wofür braucht jemand mehr als vier Kurzwaffen? Oder was ist schlimm dran, die Waffe wegzusperren? Ist nur richtig so, denn nicht jeder in einem Haushalt sollte auch an die Waffe rankommen, wie grade besagte Nicht-Volljährige.
Dass man sie unterwegs extra sicher einpacken muss, ist schlimmstenfalls ein "bisschen" lästig.
Finde ich auch gut so, habe keine Lust, dass mit irgend' ein frustrierter alter Knacker in den Kopf schießt, wenn ich an der Ampel nicht schnell genug Gas gebe.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieviele denn?


Öhm, ich weiß nicht, Urlauber, Unternehmer, Leute, die mal Verwandte besuchen wollen.^^
Ist auch hier gang und gäbe, ich wohne zeitweise in München, weißt du wie viele Touristen aus arabischen Ländern hier auftreffen?
Und damit meine ich keine Flüchtlinge, sondern welche, die zu der Klasse von Leuten gehören, die sich drastisch mehr leisten können, als ich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also muss man damit leben, weil das eben dazu gehört? Wenn du einen Hof hast und dir ständig die Wölfe die Hühner wegfressen, dann kommst du vermutlich auch nicht auf die Idee einen Zaun zu bauen, um die Wölfe draußen zu halten, sondern wirfst den Hühner Diskriminierung vor oder wie?


Du bist doch derjenige, der immer mit geltendem Recht ankommt. Und wenn jemand eine Straftat begeht, egal ob religiös motiviert oder nicht, so wird dagegen angegangen.
Und der Vergleich hinkt mal wieder, wenn jeder Moslem, der in die USA einreist, ein Wolf wäre, wären die Zustände nochmal ganz anders.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du auch eine Quelle, oder?


Schau in Reiseführern nach, die Liste an Tipps, wie man sich dort am Flughafen zu verhalten hat, ist länger, als bei jedem anderen Land.
Sowas wie in Brüssel wäre mit amerikanischen Maßstäben nicht passiert.
Oder von wie vielen Terroranschlägen in den USA hast du in den letzten paar Jahren gehört, die von Einreisenden verübt wurden?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was halt eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen ist. Genau das was Israel nicht macht. Sie konzentrieren sich auf die Haupttätergruppe und fahren damit sehr erfolgreich, bei weniger Aufwand.


Nö, Ressourcenverschwendung ist das nicht.
Denn wenn ich bei den einen höhere Standards gelten lasse und bei anderen nicht, heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass es Sicherheitslücken gibt. Die kann dann ein findiger Nichtmoslem ausnutzen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du verstehst es ja anscheinend doch. Sehr gut


Weiß du, genau deswegen bin ich gegen lockerere Waffengesetze.
Weil ich Angst habe, dass genau jemand wie du daherkommt und mal einen arabisch aussehenden Passanten über den Haufen ballert, nur weil der schief geguckt hat.
Oder ihnen zuhause mal einen Besuch abstattest und sie mit geladener Flinte aufforderst, das Land zu verlassen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Es gibt genug Länder wo man als Moslems glücklich werden kann.
> 
> Ist auch irgendwo Paradox, die Moslems werfen dem Westen ständig „Diskriminierung“ vor und kommen trotzdem in Scharen dahin. Warum eigentlich?
> 
> Ich würde mich nicht in ein Land begeben, wo ich diskriminiert werde.


Die hiesige "Diskriminierung" ist nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was mit Leuten passiert, die in jenen muslimisch geprägten Ländern sich regimekritisch äußern.
Besagte Meinungsfreiheit.
Die gibt's in Saudi-Arabien so nicht wie bei uns. Und deshalb kommen viele hierher, einfach, weil sie mehr Menschenrechte haben wollen, ohne gleich ausgepeitscht zu werden.
Kann man eigentlich von selber draufkommen.
Aber für dich sind alle Moslems gleich, ist ja nichts neues.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein sie wurden von 19 angeblich bestens integrierten Menschen ermordet.
> 
> Und komischerweise gehörten diese 19 Männer einer bestimmten Gruppe an, die in den darauffolgenden 15 Jahren immer wieder negativ in dieser Hinsicht auffällt.
> 
> Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, welche Schlussfolgerung zieht man aus solchen Vorgängen? Ich finde die israelische Sichtweise sehr effektiv und würde mir die auch für Europa/Deutschland wünschen.


Es werden auch hier viele Moscheen bereits vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht und in den Nachrichten hörst du regelmäßig von Razzien auf salafistische Unterkünfte.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Begründung hätte man genauso auch auf den Irak anwenden können. Saddam hat sein Volk unterdrückt und ermordet, so wie jeder Diktator.


Nochmal (nochmal nochmal):
Im Irak war vorher _kein_ Krieg.
Im Kosovo schon.
Bush hat einen Krieg angefangen.
Clinton wollte helfen, einen zu beenden.
Und ich hab' doch grade erklärt: Clinton berief sich in Nachhinein auf das Prinzip der Nothilfe, was im humanitären Völkerrecht verankert ist.
Beim Irak wäre das nicht gegangen, weil dort kein Krieg herrschte und man dann genauso gut in Nordkorea hätte einmarschieren können.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den entsprechenden Absatz im Völkerrecht aufzeigen, der Angriffskriege aus Gründen der Moral legitimiert?


§141 dort wird Notwehr behandelt und auch auf Nothilfe eingegangen.
Auf diesem Paragrafen hatte man sich berufen, ob das auch legitim war, darüber streitet man sich heute.
Offiziell war es widerrechtlich, weil die Freigabe von der UN dazu fehlte. Aber die UN hätte sich auf den Paragrafen berufen, wenn sie den Angriff genehmigt hätten.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal die Angehörigen der zivilen Opfer in ehemals Jugoslawien fragen, wie zynisch das ist.
> 
> Ich habe die Befürchtung, denen ist es egal, ob ihre Angehörigen wegen eines angeblichen „noblen“ Grundes ermordet wurden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, sag du es mir. Ich habe keine Glaskugel.


Wie viele Zivilisten wurden beim Angriff auf Jugoslawien durch die NATO getötet?
Und wie viele durch den Irakkrieg?
Beantworte es dir selber.
Da braucht man keine Glaskugel, da sollte man so weit differenzieren können, was wirklich schlimmer war. Und das macht der Richter, wenn er sein Strafmaß anwendet.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich wusste aber auch gar nicht, dass das plötzlich das Thema war. Es ging darum, ob die Aussagen Trumps von der amerikanischen Rede/Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt waren/sind.
> Das es in den USA (da wo er die Aussagen getätigt hat), von dem geltenden *Recht* abgedeckt ist.
> 
> Ich habe das entscheidende Wort für dich mal hervorgehoben, da du anscheinend ein Verständnisproblem hast.
> ...


Die Meinungsfreiheit kann man überall auslegen, wenn der Effekt eindeutig ist geht das schon darüber hinaus.
Das amerikanische Recht ändert nichts daran, dass er es geschafft hat, einzelne Bürgergruppen gegeneinander aufzubringen und woanders wäre sowas Volksverhetzung. Nimm doch das Beispiel mit den Lateinamerikanern.
Letztes Jahr hat er noch gesagt, das seien alls Drogendealer, Vergewaltiger und sonstwelche Kriminelle.
Was soll das bitte sonst sein, außer Volksverhetzung?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So krank ich das Regime in Saudi-Arabien finde, aber ja nach deren Rechtsverständnis ist das legitim und von deren Recht gedeckt.


...und genau das ändert eben nichts dran, dass es menschenrechte verletzt. Weil es da drüben aber nicht so ist, dann ist es alles in Ordnung?
Komisch, warum regt sich dann Amnesty International darüber auf?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Quelle hätte ich jetzt aber mal gerne.



American Service-Members’ Protection Act – Wikipedia



Two-Face schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Betriebswirt, der glaubt, er könne einen Staat wie ein Geschäft führen. Dass das aber nicht funktioniert, sieht man ganz gut an der heutigen Wirtschaft- und Finanzwelt, überall nurnoch Gewinnmaximierer und keine Volkswirtschaftler. Dass Unternehmer grundsätzlich die besseren Wirtschaftspolitiker sind ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.



Schlechter als ein Anwalt (Obama) oder eine Anwältin (Hillary Clinton) wird es wohl nicht sein.

Warum vertrauen wir den Leuten Wirtschaftspolitik zu, obwohl die nie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen geführt haben?

Außerdem ist das Problem, dass Staaten ja gerade nicht wie Betriebe geführt werden. Sonst müsste quasi jeder Staats längst Insolvenz anmelden. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber du kritisierst Frau Merkel. Das darf man. Und das darf ich auch mit ausländischen Politikern.



Habe ich dir das Recht je abgesprochen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welches Problem meinst du?
> Dass die Amerikaner das, verallgemeinernd bezeichnet, "wollen" macht es nicht besser. Wie gesagt, kritisieren darf man, wie man auch Obama kritisieren darf, obwohl er gewählt wurde.



Nochmal die Frage. Habe ich dir das Recht auf Kritik je abgesprochen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> In der Disziplin aber ist Trump der Meister, erst was in den Raum brüllen und dann zurückrudern.



Scheinbar kommt er damit ja gut an. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Erst wettert er gegen Lateinamerikaner, jetzt will er ihr bester Freund sein.



Ah da sieht man mal wieder das Ergebnisse von falscher Berichterstattung. Er hat nie gesagt, dass alle Lateinamerikaner schlecht sind.

Das ist wohl ein Unterschied. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll daran Populismus sein, wenn ich versuche einer stark benachteiligten Bevölkerungsschicht zu helfen? Die Demokraten haben es schließlich auch versucht, unter Clinton und später Obama, sind aber immer wieder größtenteils an dem republikanischem Gegendruck gescheitert.



Völlig zu Recht. Ein amerikanischer Präsident hat für sein Volk Politik zu machen, und nicht für illegale Einwanderer. 

Die gehören abgeschoben, nicht besser gestellt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Populismus ist, wenn ich Einwanderer verunglimpfe und gegen Minderheiten abziehe um die weiße Unterschicht auf meine Seite zu ziehen.



Es werden *illegale* Einwanderer kritisiert. Hast du ein Herz für Kriminelle?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Denn er kann noch so sehr alle Latinos als Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger brandmarken, besser wird die Situation dadurch auch nicht.



Und schon wieder diese Lüge. Er hat nie, alle Latinos als Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger bezeichnet. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Attentäter von Paris und Belgien hatten Waffen, die generell verboten sind, weil sie unters Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen.



Richtig. Habe ich auch nie bestritten, dass Kriminelle sich nicht um Gesetze scheren. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt auch noch automatische Waffen legalisieren, damit Terroristen noch leichter an die rankommen?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich will das der normale, mündige, gesetzestreue Bürger die Möglichkeit hat legal und ohne unnötige Umstände sich eine Waffe zulegen kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit wehren?



Na, dass vielleicht der ein oder andere Pariser oder Brüssler einen der Terroristen hätte erschiessen können. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> So wie sich der Typ gewehrt hat, der am letzten Sylvester eine 10-jährige erschossen hat, weil er sich über's Feuerwerk aufgeregt hat?



Was eine Straftat jetzt mit dem Recht auf legale Selbstverteidigung zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da ist so nicht richtig, es hat auch hier jeder Bürger die Möglichkeit, eine Waffe zu besitzen, nur muss eben dafür auch ein Bedürfnis haben.



Und das halte ich für falsch. In einer Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) hat nicht der Bürger dem Staat Rechenschaft abzulegen, sondern umgekehrt.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bedürfnis zur "Selbsverteidigung" ist aber kein Grund, das könnte jeder angeben.



Ich wäre auch dafür, dass ein mündiger Bürger gar keinen Grund angeben muss. Warum ich etwas mache, hat den Staat im Zweifel nichts anzugehen.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch die mit krimineller Energie, die dann wesentlich leichter an Schusswaffen rankommen. Dann rennt jeder Kriminelle mit einer Knarre rum und ich muss mich als Otto-Normalbürger von denen u.U. abknallen lassen. Es sei denn, ich hab' selber eine, aber sowas brauch' ich nicht. Zum Mitnehmen zu schwer, nimmt Platz weg, kostet Geld.



Man könnte Backroundchecks (wie in den USA) einführen, wo man z.b. beim BKA nachfragt, ob es Vorstrafen gibt und eine zweiwöchige Wartefrist einführen. 

Vorbestrafte, Minderjährige, ausländische Staatsbürger und mental Kranke könnten man ausschließen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Richtig, Minderjährige können an die Waffen leicht rankommen, wenn besagter Volljähriger sie nicht richtig verwahrt hat.
> Genau das fordern ja die Demokraten, einfach nur eine sicherere Verwahrungspflicht, als mal in die Garderobe oder in den Schrank zu legen, aber dagegen wehrt sich die Waffenlobby und die Republikaner. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.



Es ist auch in den USA strafbar, einem Minderjährigen eine Waffe zu überlassen. Da braucht es keine neuen Gesetze. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du findest den Umgang in Deutschland hier damit hysterisch?



Forder mal auf dem Parteitag der Grünen ein Recht auf Bewaffnung des Volkes und wir sprechen uns nochmal. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich mag' mich irren, aber glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass hier über 5 Millionen Deutsche bereits Schusswaffen besitzen.



Also ein Quote von ca. 6-7% und eines der schärfsten Waffengesetze weltweit und es wird immer noch nach einer weiteren Verschärfung verlangt von manchen Parteien.

Was soll das sein, wenn nicht Hysterie?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche Gängelungen?
> Wofür braucht jemand mehr als vier Kurzwaffen?



Wozu geht das jemanden etwas an? Und wenn ein gesetzestreuer Bürger 100 Waffen hat. Was geht das den Staat an, solange er sich an die Gesetze hält?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder was ist schlimm dran, die Waffe wegzusperren? Ist nur richtig so, denn nicht jeder in einem Haushalt sollte auch an die Waffe rankommen, wie grade besagte Nicht-Volljährige.



Siehe zuvor.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass man sie unterwegs extra sicher einpacken muss, ist schlimmstenfalls ein "bisschen" lästig. Finde ich auch gut so, habe keine Lust, dass mit irgend' ein frustrierter alter Knacker in den Kopf schießt, wenn ich an der Ampel nicht schnell genug Gas gebe.



Weil das ja in allen Ländern, in denen die Waffengesetze liberaler sind als hier, ja auch an der Tagesordnung ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, ich weiß nicht, Urlauber, Unternehmer, Leute, die mal Verwandte besuchen wollen.^^



Wenn du es selbst nicht weißt, warum fragst du mich dann?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist auch hier gang und gäbe, ich wohne zeitweise in München, weißt du wie viele Touristen aus arabischen Ländern hier auftreffen?



Nein, weiß ich nicht. Sag es mir bitte. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du bist doch derjenige, der immer mit geltendem Recht ankommt. Und wenn jemand eine Straftat begeht, egal ob religiös motiviert oder nicht, so wird dagegen angegangen.



Also doch. Einzelfälle sind alternativlos und wir müssen uns mit Anschläge abfinden, anstatt dagegen vorzugehen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schau in Reiseführern nach, die Liste an Tipps, wie man sich dort am Flughafen zu verhalten hat, ist länger, als bei jedem anderen Land.



Ich habe nach einer Quelle gefragt, wie man sich schlau macht, weiß ich selbst.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sowas wie in Brüssel wäre mit amerikanischen Maßstäben nicht passiert.



Quelle?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder von wie vielen Terroranschlägen in den USA hast du in den letzten paar Jahren gehört, die von Einreisenden verübt wurden?



Ich kann mich da an einen erinnern, begangen von angeblich bestens integrierten jungen Männern.

Gab ca. 3000 Tote. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, Ressourcenverschwendung ist das nicht.



Natürlich ist es das.

Beispiel. Du suchst einen weißen Mörder. Wenn du jetzt trotzdem noch jeden Schwarzen anhälst und durchsuchst, dann verschwendest du Ressourcen.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich bei den einen höhere Standards gelten lasse und bei anderen nicht, heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass es Sicherheitslücken gibt. Die kann dann ein findiger Nichtmoslem ausnutzen.



Und Nichtmoslems fallen ja auch ständig auf, mit vergleichbaren Anschlägen. Warum geht das Konzept denn in Israel auf, wenn du es doch besser weißt, als die dortigen Sicherheitsbehörden?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß du, genau deswegen bin ich gegen lockerere Waffengesetze. Weil ich Angst habe, dass genau jemand wie du daherkommt und mal einen arabisch aussehenden Passanten über den Haufen ballert, nur weil der schief geguckt hat.



Warum sollte ich? Schief gucken, ist keine Straftat die mir ein Notwehrrecht einräumt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder ihnen zuhause mal einen Besuch abstattest und sie mit geladener Flinte aufforderst, das Land zu verlassen.



Siehe zuvor. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die hiesige "Diskriminierung" ist nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was mit Leuten passiert, die in jenen muslimisch geprägten Ländern sich regimekritisch äußern.



Und noch viel weniger im Vergleich zu den Leuten, die in jenen muslimisch geprägten Ländern Christen, Frauen oder Homosexuell sind. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Besagte Meinungsfreiheit.
> Die gibt's in Saudi-Arabien so nicht wie bei uns. Und deshalb kommen viele hierher, einfach, weil sie mehr Menschenrechte haben wollen, ohne gleich ausgepeitscht zu werden.



Du kannst diese Leute ja mal dazu fragen, was für Rechte Frauen, Christen/Juden und Homosexuellen zugestanden werden soll.

Auf die Ergebnisse bin ich dann gespannt  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber für dich sind alle Moslems gleich, ist ja nichts neues.



Es gibt friedliche Muslime, aber keinen friedlichen Islam. Ich habe immer zwischen Ideologie und Menschen unterschieden. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es werden auch hier viele Moscheen bereits vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht und in den Nachrichten hörst du regelmäßig von Razzien auf salafistische Unterkünfte.



Grund genug dieser Ideologie keine weiteren Raum mehr zu geben. Oder wieviele Kirchen und Synagogen werden in Deutschland überwacht?

Ach gar keine, weile diese Religionen nicht gegen andere Hetzen? Ist ja merkwürdig. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal (nochmal nochmal):
> Im Irak war vorher _kein_ Krieg.
> Im Kosovo schon.
> Bush hat einen Krieg angefangen.
> ...



TL : DR

Es gibt keine rechtliche Legitimation, als war es Völkerrechtswidrig. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Meinungsfreiheit kann man überall auslegen, wenn der Effekt eindeutig ist geht das schon darüber hinaus.



Du willst es nicht verstehen, kann das sein?

Das was Meinungsfreiheit ist und was nicht, wird in den USA und in Deutschland unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Effekt hin oder her. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das amerikanische Recht ändert nichts daran, dass er es geschafft hat, einzelne Bürgergruppen gegeneinander aufzubringen und *woanders* wäre sowas Volksverhetzung.



Woanders ja, das bestreite ich doch gar nicht. Aber nicht in den USA. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nimm doch das Beispiel mit den Lateinamerikanern. Letztes Jahr hat er noch gesagt, das seien alls Drogendealer, Vergewaltiger und sonstwelche Kriminelle.



Nein hat er nicht. 

Donald Trump Faces Backlash for Calling Mexican Immigrants Rapists - YouTube

"They are bringing drugs. They are bringing crime. They are rapists and some I assume, are good people."

Das geht wohl kaum gegen *alle* Lateinamerikanern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte sonst sein, außer Volksverhetzung?



Nochmal ganz langsam für dich.

*In den USA* ist das *Meinungsfreiheit*.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und genau das ändert eben nichts dran, dass es menschenrechte verletzt. Weil es da drüben aber nicht so ist, dann ist es alles in Ordnung? Komisch, warum regt sich dann Amnesty International darüber auf?



Auch in Saudi-Arabien gibt es ein Rechtssystem. Eines das auf der Scharia basiert. 

Die Strafen bekommst du für bestimmte Vergehen. Diese Strafe sind in meinen Augen Ausdruck tiefsten Mittelalters und einer der Gründe, warum ich diese Gewaltideologie ablehne, aber sie erfolgen auf einem (wenn auch sehr kranken) Rechtssystem.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

In den USA gibt es sowas unsinniges wie Volksverhetzung nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> War sogar die Lügenpresse.


Und das glaubst Du? 



Amon schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es sowas unsinniges wie Volksverhetzung nicht.


Darum ist es in den Staaten auch total lebenswert, frei und ohne Diskriminierung...

Trump ist einer unter Millionen Verhetzern im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeit.
Volksverhetzung gibt es auch in den USA, es wird nur weniger geandet, darum 
können sich die rechtsextremen und christlich fundamentalistischen Kräfte
viel stärker ausbreiten und die Bevölkerung terrorisieren.


----------



## Amon (6. Mai 2016)

Wieso sollte ich es nicht glauben. Ist ja schließlich ein US-amerikanisches Gesetz. Auch wenn hier in Deutschland nur das Augstein Blatt darüber berichtet hat und das noch nicht mal groß.


----------



## Pittermann (6. Mai 2016)

Zum Thema Waffenbesitz, auch wenn es OT ist:
Warum sollte jemand eine Waffe besitzen? Um sich selbst verteidigen zu können? Wann muss man das denn bitte? Ich war noch nie in der Situation, mir zu wünschen, „Man, jetzt hätte ich gerne eine Knarre!“. Und ich kenne auch niemanden, dem das passiert ist.
Und es geht den Staat sehr wohl etwas an, ob und warum ein Bürger Waffen besitzt. Jede Waffe ist eine potenzielle Gefahr für die Bürger, und der Staat hat für die Sicherheit dieser zu sorgen.
Also, wer hier war wirklich mal in Gefahr und hätte eine Waffe benötigt? Aber ich ahne schon, jetzt wo die islamistischen Invasoren kommen, wird jeder rund um die Uhr in Lebensgefahr schweben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Zum Thema Waffenbesitz, auch wenn es OT ist:
> Warum sollte jemand eine Waffe besitzen? Um sich selbst verteidigen zu können? Wann muss man das denn bitte? Ich war noch nie in der Situation, mir zu wünschen, „Man, jetzt hätte ich gerne eine Knarre!“. Und ich kenne auch niemanden, dem das passiert ist.



Warum sollte jemand ein Messer besitzen, eine Kettensäge, einen Hammer? Die Liste kann man beliebt verlängern. 

Und nur weil du Selbstverteidigung als Grund ablehnst, muss das ja nicht für jeden anderen gelten, oder?

Ich kenn genug Frauen, die gerne eine Waffen führen würden, wenn sie dürften. Frauen sind Männer in der Regel körperlich unterlegen. Eine Waffe schafft da Gleichberechtigung. 



Pittermann schrieb:


> Und es geht den Staat sehr wohl etwas an, ob und warum ein Bürger Waffen besitzt. Jede Waffe ist eine potenzielle Gefahr für die Bürger, und der Staat hat für die Sicherheit dieser zu sorgen.



Backroundchecks ob jemand vorbestraft und/oder mentale Krankheiten hat. 

Fertig.  



Pittermann schrieb:


> Also, wer hier war wirklich mal in Gefahr und hätte eine Waffe benötigt? Aber ich ahne schon, jetzt wo die islamistischen Invasoren kommen, wird jeder rund um die Uhr in Lebensgefahr schweben...



Wenn du das Problem erkennst, warum sagst du das nicht gleich zum Anfang?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Zum Thema Waffenbesitz, auch wenn es OT ist:
> Warum sollte jemand eine Waffe besitzen? ...


Es ist nicht OT, es ist einer der wichtigen Aussagen des Trumpschen Wahlkampf: Mehr Waffen für alle

In jedem Land sieht man, dass mehr Waffen die Sicherheit bedrohen und die Freiheit des einzelnen
einschränken. Wir brauchen im Land nicht mehr Waffen, wir brauchen weniger. Natürlich ist jeder
Gegenstand tauglich, andere umzubringen. Die Hände reichen, ein Stein, eine Keule...

Aber mit jedem Schritt weiter wird es einfacher und viel häufiger exkalieren einfache Streiterein
in Schießereien. In dem Augenblick, in dem Trump erschossen wird, wird er sich vermutlich auch für
ein paar zehntel Sekunden fragen, ob mehr Waffen eine gute Entscheidung waren....



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frauen sind Männer in der Regel körperlich  unterlegen. Eine Waffe schafft da Gleichberechtigung.


Also Schußwaffen nur für Frauen? Sind es bisher nicht gerade die Frauen, die durch unbeherrschte
Choleriker erschossen werden? Niemand benötigt eine Schußwaffe, absolut niemand, der nicht auf
die Jagd geht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Schusswaffen nur für Frauen wäre sexistisch und ist daher abzulehnen.

Hier einer der Gründe, warum Entwaffnung etwas falsches ist: 

Entwaffnung der deutschen Juden

Diesbezüglich hat Thomas Jefferson einen schönen Satz gesagt:

"When governments fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny."

Bringt es knapp und prägnant auf einen Punkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Geht es Dir um Kleinkrimalität oder um Terrorismus?

Aber Du hast vielleichst Recht, in Zeiten, in denen immer
mehr AfD Spalter offen ihre Volksverhetzung in die
Welt grölen, wäre Waffenbesitz bei mündigen Bürgern
vermutlich sinnvoll, um dem Mob und ihren Führern im 
Rahmen von Artikel 20 GG ihre Grenzen zu zeigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entwaffnung der deutschen Juden


Das Gesetz galt für jeden Deutschen, weil Waffen registriert
waren und es heute noch sind. Das ist kein Schutz der 
Tyrannen, weil es für den, der überzeugt ist, einen Tyrannen
beseitigen zu müssen, immer genügend Möglichkeiten gibt


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entwaffnung der deutschen Juden


Nazi gun control theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aber wenn es schon um amerikanische Waffengesetze geht, wobei es da ja nicht eines gibt, sondern jeder Bundesstaat sein eigenes Süppchen kocht (dito bei so Sachen wie CCW, etc.), sollte man auch einen Blick darauf werfen, wie denn die dortige Bevölkerung darüber denkt: Guns | Gallup Historical Trends


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Geht es Dir um Kleinkrimalität oder um Terrorismus?
> 
> Aber Du hast vielleichst Recht, in Zeiten, in denen immer
> mehr AfD Spalter offen ihre Volksverhetzung in die
> ...



Stimmt, wir sollten uns lieber auf so "demokratische" Kräfte wie die Antifa verlassen, die regelmäßig (wie erst jüngst am 1. Mai) ganze Stadtteile mit ihrem Linksterror überzieht.  



Poulton schrieb:


> Nazi gun control theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wenn ich den Text richtig verstehe, und die Entwaffnung quasi überflüssig war, warum hat Hitler (und andere Diktaturen) dann regelmäßig ihr Volk entwaffnet? Nur so zum Spaß?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir sollten uns lieber auf so "demokratische" Kräfte wie die Antifa verlassen, die regelmäßig (wie erst jüngst am 1. Mai) ganze Stadtteile mit ihrem Linksterror überzieht.


Möchtest Du, dass die einfach im Waffenladen einkaufen können? Unreglementiert und ohne Kontrolle?
Geht es nach Trump, könnten Sie Sturmgewehre kaufen. Keine gute Idee, oder? Eine Demokratie braucht das nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Möchtest Du, dass die einfach im Waffenladen einkaufen können? Unreglementiert und ohne Kontrolle?
> Geht es nach Trump, könnten Sie Sturmgewehre kaufen. Keine gute Idee, oder?



Ich habe geschrieben, mit Backroundchecks ob jemand Vorbestraft ist und ob er mentale Erkrankungen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es es ist auch zu beachten wo man lebt, ob die Polizei im Ernstfall recht schnell da ist. 
Hat Sanders nicht mal was ähnliches zu dem Thema gesagt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es es ist auch zu beachten wo man lebt, ob die Polizei im Ernstfall recht schnell da ist.
> Hat Sanders nicht mal was ähnliches zu dem Thema gesagt?



Das kann ja nach Bundesstaat ziemlich dauern. Wenn ich da z.b. an Texas oder Alaska denke.


----------



## blautemple (6. Mai 2016)

Ohne mir jetzt alles durchzulesen..., aber Kaaruzo du merkst schon dass das stark an Rassismus grenzt was du hier absonderst?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Möchtest Du, dass die einfach im Waffenladen einkaufen können? Unreglementiert und ohne Kontrolle?
> Geht es nach Trump, könnten Sie Sturmgewehre kaufen. Keine gute Idee, oder? Eine Demokratie braucht das nicht!


Neben der Waffenlobby wird es noch genug Leuten dort einen abgehen lassen für ein paar neue Sammelstücke der persönlichen Waffensammlung.

In einem Land wo man leichter einen Püsterich bekommt anstatt einem Donout wird auch die Personengruppe die man besser ohne Waffen sieht ohne Probleme was bekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ohne mir jetzt alles durchzulesen..., aber Kaaruzo du merkst schon dass das stark an Rassismus grenzt was du hier absonderst?



Kannst du das auch näher begründen, oder waren das jetzt 5€ fürs Phrasenschwein?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Neben der Waffenlobby wird es noch genug Leuten dort einen abgehen lassen für ein paar neue Sammelstücke der persönlichen Waffensammlung. In einem Land wo man leichter einen Püsterich bekommt anstatt einem Donout wird auch die Personengruppe die man besser ohne Waffen sieht ohne Probleme was bekommen.



Gegen eine Bewaffnung des Souveräns (des Volkes) können nur Antidemokraten sein.

Eine Bewaffnung des Volkes wäre nur ein konsequenter Schritt hin zu mehr Herrschaft des Volkes. Genau aus diesem Grund entwaffnen Diktatoren zu gerne ihr Volk.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Das Volk ist bewaffnet, jeder deutsche Soldat und Polizist ist deutscher Staatsbürger und steht unter der Kontrolle des vom Volke gewählten Parlaments.
Außerdem gilt der Schwur nicht einem Posten oder einer Person.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Volk ist bewaffnet, jeder deutsche Soldat und Polizist ist deutscher Staatsbürger und steht unter der Kontrolle des vom Volke gewählten Parlaments.
> Außerdem gilt der Schwur nicht einem Posten oder einer Person.



Also *Staats*bedienste. Die im Zweifel tun, was der Staat ihnen sagt.

Milgram-Experiment – Wikipedia

Was spricht dagegen, den Souverän zu bewaffnen?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2016)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal die neue Forensoftware gut finden würde, aber die Textwiederherstellung nach so einen PC-Absturz ist ja doch ganz praktisch. Besonders an einem Freitagabend, an dem man eigentlich besseres zu tun hätte.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schlechter als ein Anwalt (Obama) oder eine Anwältin (Hillary Clinton) wird es wohl nicht sein.
> 
> Warum vertrauen wir den Leuten Wirtschaftspolitik zu, obwohl die nie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen geführt haben?
> 
> Außerdem ist das Problem, dass Staaten ja gerade nicht wie Betriebe geführt werden. Sonst müsste quasi jeder Staats längst Insolvenz anmelden.


Es ist ein Problem der Wirtschaftspolitik, das aktuelle Finanzsystem basiert auf Schulden und sonst nichts.
Das System zu durchbrechen wird auch kein Unternehmer schaffen, da müsste grundsätzlich mal was dran geändert werden.
Nur wie?
Es gibt Wirtschaftswissenschafltler, Ökonomen und sonstwelche Typen, die alle schon dieses und jenes Konzept vorgetragen haben, viele von denen haben sich aber auch schon mal geirrt, wie der Typ, den Schäuble mal in den Bundestag eingeladen hat, der mit Excel nicht umgehen konnte und sich komplett verrechnet hat.
Trump hat kein besseres Konzept dazu als irgend' ein Ökonom und auch nicht als Clinton, Sanders oder einer seiner einstigen republikanischen Mitbewerber.
Die Volkswirtschaft gibt es nicht umsonst als Disziplin, da müsste man mal öfter nachhaken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich dir das Recht je abgesprochen?
> 
> 
> 
> Nochmal die Frage. Habe ich dir das Recht auf Kritik je abgesprochen?


Du hast mich gefragt, wo ein gewisses Problem sei. Ich habe kein Problem, ich habe nur kritisiert. Dann sagst du wieder "ja aber die sind einverstanden damit".
Kann ja sein. Ändert aber nichts an der Kritik, Mann.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar kommt er damit ja gut an.


Bei seiner Wahlgruppe vielleicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah da sieht man mal wieder das Ergebnisse von falscher Berichterstattung. Er hat nie gesagt, dass alle Lateinamerikaner schlecht sind.


Er hat wörtlich gesagt, dass sie Drogen, Kriminalität und Vergewaltigung ins Land brächten. Das wirft ein pauchalisierendes Licht auf die Latinos, zumal es völlig unbegründet ist. Da muss er schon die Mafia benennen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Völlig zu Recht. Ein amerikanischer Präsident hat für sein Volk Politik zu machen, und nicht für illegale Einwanderer.
> 
> Die gehören abgeschoben, nicht besser gestellt.


Was meinst du bitte mit "sein Volk"?
Glaubst du die Unterschicht dort bestünde nur aus illegalen Einwanderern?
Was ist mit den Afroamerikanern und den Latinos, die dort schon seit vielen Jahren evtl. Jahrzehnten leben? Gehören die nicht zu Amerika?
Weiß du, genau  in dem Punkt unterscheidet sich Donald Trump von Abraham Lincoln. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es werden *illegale* Einwanderer kritisiert. Hast du ein Herz für Kriminelle?


Nö, er hat Minderheiten in einen Topf mit Kriminellen geworfen, was man ja ganz gut an seiner Forderung der Muslimie betreffend sehen kann.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und schon wieder diese Lüge. Er hat nie, alle Latinos als Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger bezeichnet.


Er kam her und sagte "sie" seien Kriminelle, Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger und einige davon seien nette Leute.
Also soll das?
Hätte er es umgekehrt formuliert, also "sie" seien nette Leute aber einige brächten Kriminalismus, Drogen und Vergewaltigung ins Land wäre es zumindest nicht mehr direkt verunglimpfend gewesen, denn beim "sie" fehlt schon die Begrenzung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich will das der normale, mündige, gesetzestreue Bürger die Möglichkeit hat legal und ohne unnötige Umstände sich eine Waffe zulegen kann.


Das wäre aber ein Problem.
Ich will nicht in einer Welt leben, wo ich auf der Straße Angst haben muss, dass wenn einer in seine Innentasche greift eine Waffe hervorzieht oder nur sein Handy rausholt. 
Ich will auch nicht in einer Welt leben, wo jeder, mit krimineller Energie, ohne Probleme an eine Waffe gelangt.
Oder wenn Polizisten in Verkehrskontrollen erschossen werden und es dann noch Zustände wie in den USA gibt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na, dass vielleicht der ein oder andere Pariser oder Brüssler einen der Terroristen hätte erschiessen können.


...und auf wie viele erschossene Terroristen kommen dann erschossene Zivilisten?
Ich frag' das nur, denn nicht nur ausschließlich Leute mit Sinn und Verstand können nach deinen Auffassungen dann an Waffen gelangen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was eine Straftat jetzt mit dem Recht auf legale Selbstverteidigung zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Du kapierst es nicht oder?
Wenn du das Waffengesetz hier so erleichterst wie in den USA, kommen auch Leute an Waffen, die völlig unzurechnungsfähig sind. Oder eben Kriminelle.
Ich kann auch behaupten, ich brauch die Knarre um mich zu wehren, aber in Wahrheit will ich eine Bank überfallen. Das einfachste Mittel zum Bescheißen, wie will mir der Verkäufer das nachweisen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für falsch. In einer Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) hat nicht der Bürger dem Staat Rechenschaft abzulegen, sondern umgekehrt.


Aha.
Also Anarchie.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dafür, dass ein mündiger Bürger gar keinen Grund angeben muss. Warum ich etwas mache, hat den Staat im Zweifel nichts anzugehen.


Noch mehr Anarchie.
...und wenn ich eine Bank damit überfallen will?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte Backroundchecks (wie in den USA) einführen, wo man z.b. beim BKA nachfragt, ob es Vorstrafen gibt und eine zweiwöchige Wartefrist einführen.


Und wie soll das gehen, bei den Islamisten, die z.B. einen Terroranschlag planen?
Ich würde ja sagen, dass sind meistens die, die aus einen kriminellen Milleu kommen, aber nach deiner Auffassung können das auch gut integrierte sein.
Und die haben in der Regel kein Vorstrafenregister, genauso wenig wie der Typ, welcher an Sylvester um sich geballert hat.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist auch in den USA strafbar, einem Minderjährigen eine Waffe zu überlassen. Da braucht es keine neuen Gesetze.


So ein Unsinn.
Sag' mal, was hast du eigentlich geraucht?
Die Waffen wurden auch nicht _überlassen_, die Kinder haben sie sich einfach genommen. Das wäre nicht passiert, wenn sie sicher verwahrt gewesen wären, aber dafür gibt es dort (teilweise) kein Gesetz.
Nochmal: Was ist so schlimm daran, seine Waffe einfach nur wegzusperren? Viele dort haben ja schon eine Safe für Geld und wichtige Unterlagen, dann legt man sie halt da rein, mein Gott.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Forder mal auf dem Parteitag der Grünen ein Recht auf Bewaffnung des Volkes und wir sprechen uns nochmal.


Da flippen nicht nur die Grünen aus, sondern jeder der halbwegs bei Sinn und Verstand ist.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ein Quote von ca. 6-7% und eines der schärfsten Waffengesetze weltweit und es wird immer noch nach einer weiteren Verschärfung verlangt von manchen Parteien.


Gegen die Vollidioten, die du überall hast, kannst du nichts machen, man kann aber zumindest verhindern, dass jeder Vollidiot an eine Waffe kommt. Es gibt auch so schon genug Leute, die eine Waffe legal haben oder hatten und besser keine gehabt hätten.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu geht das jemanden etwas an? Und wenn ein gesetzestreuer Bürger 100 Waffen hat. Was geht das den Staat an, solange er sich an die Gesetze hält?


Es geht dem Staat sehr wohl etwas an, vor allem, wenn es sich um den nicht erkannten Islamist handelt, der sich für den Dschihad rüstet. Oder den geistig verwirrten Opi, der damit auf zu laute Nachbarn schießen möchte. Oder eine Bank ausrauben oder ein Attentat ausüben will.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das ja in allen Ländern, in denen die Waffengesetze liberaler sind als hier, ja auch an der Tagesordnung ist.


Ich erinnere mich an den Behindertensportler, welcher auf seine Freundin geschossen hat, weil er dachte, sie wäre ein Einbrecher.
Sowas kann zunehmen und ich will auch nicht wissen, was auf Demonstrationen passiert, wenn plötzlich jeder eine Waffe tragen darf.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du es selbst nicht weißt, warum fragst du mich dann?


Du warst nie sonderlich gut darin, Rhetorik zu erkennen, selbst sie dir ins Gesicht schlägt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, weiß ich nicht. Sag es mir bitte.


Natürlich weist du das nicht, denn wenn du es wissen würdest, wärst du nicht mit dem Schmarren mit den Muslimen auf Trumps Seite.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch. Einzelfälle sind alternativlos und wir müssen uns mit Anschläge abfinden, anstatt dagegen vorzugehen.


Und weil es _Einzel_fälle sind, müssen _alle_ ausgesperrt werden?
Tolle Logik.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe nach einer Quelle gefragt, wie man sich schlau macht, weiß ich selbst.


Na wieso machst du dich dann nicht schlau?
Der Punkt bei der Flughafensicherheit ist ja, wie sie umgesetzt wird. Seit dem 11. September wurden die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen drastisch verschärft, trotzdem schaffen es noch bei speziellen Prüfungen 95% aller Flughäfen teilweise durchzufallen. Dazu kommt noch, die Attentäter von Brüssel waren vorher schon mal in Polizeigewahrsam. Wie konnte es passieren, dass die es trotzdem geschafft haben, 35 Leute umzubringen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da an einen erinnern, begangen von angeblich bestens integrierten jungen Männern.
> 
> Gab ca. 3000 Tote.


Ich weiß ja nicht, was deine quantitative Vorstellung von "ein paar" ist, aber ich meine, "ein paar" ist schon etwas weniger als 15 Jahre.
Aber wahrscheinlich war das ohnehin mit voller Absicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das.
> 
> Beispiel. Du suchst einen weißen Mörder. Wenn du jetzt trotzdem noch jeden Schwarzen anhälst und durchsuchst, dann verschwendest du Ressourcen.


Ich kenne nur wenige, die mit hinkenden Vergleichen Geld verdienen würden, aber unter denen wärst du der Topverdiener.
Ich suche einen weißen Mörder. Ich weiß, dass es ein weißer Mörder ist und ich weiß, dass er in den Flugzeug sitzt und zuschlagen wird.
Das heißt: Ich habe einen hinreichenden Verdacht.
Im Falle von muslimischen Passagieren habe ich aber nur eine Mutmaßung, nämlich dass einer oder mehrere von ihnen _möglicherweise_ ein Terrorist ist.
Außerdem gibt's auch Leute, ohne jenen muslimischen Hintergrund, die zum IS abgewandert sind. Wieso sollte von denen keiner in einem Flugzeug hocken?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Nichtmoslems fallen ja auch ständig auf, mit vergleichbaren Anschlägen. Warum geht das Konzept denn in Israel auf, wenn du es doch besser weißt, als die dortigen Sicherheitsbehörden?


Wie viele Terroristen haben sie denn bisher rausgezogen, dank dieser Sicherheitsvorkehrungen?
Kannst du mir da mal eine konkrete Zahl nennen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?


Öhm, ich weiß nicht, weil du jeden potentiellen Moslem als potentiellen Terroristen betrachtest?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe zuvor.


Du willst sie doch nicht hierhaben.
Also was hindert dich dran, sie zu verjagen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und noch viel weniger im Vergleich zu den Leuten, die in jenen muslimisch geprägten Ländern Christen, Frauen oder Homosexuell sind.


Und von denen gibt's dort auch nicht viele - zumindest nicht viele, die es offen zugeben.
Was glaubst du auch, wie viele sich dort mit ihrer Meinung zurückhalten?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst diese Leute ja mal dazu fragen, was für Rechte Frauen, Christen/Juden und Homosexuellen zugestanden werden soll.
> 
> Auf die Ergebnisse bin ich dann gespannt


Wer weiß, vielleicht sind viele ja gerade deshalb geflohen, weil sie sich für jene eingesetzt haben?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt friedliche Muslime, aber keinen friedlichen Islam. Ich habe immer zwischen Ideologie und Menschen unterschieden.


Es geht nicht allein um "friedliche" Muslime (auch wieder so ein Begriff, es gibt sogar Islamisten, die nie Gewalt angewandt haben) sondern darum, Leute, welche muslimischen Glaubens sind, aus ihrer Heimat zu verjagen. So hast du es postuliert, alle raus mit den Moslems, könnten ja alles Terroristen sein. Was ist mit denen, die hier bzw. dort (USA) geboren und aufgewachsen sind? Wieso sollten die ihre Heimat verlassen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Grund genug dieser Ideologie keine weiteren Raum mehr zu geben. Oder wieviele Kirchen und Synagogen werden in Deutschland überwacht?


Hmm, schaffe ich mehr Raum, wenn ich einem Urlauber oder Geschäftsreisenden oder Besucher oder sonstwem Zutritt verschaffe? 
Mir erschließt sich weiterhin nicht ganz, was es bringen soll, Moslems komplett die Einreise zu verweigern. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach gar keine, weile diese Religionen nicht gegen andere Hetzen? Ist ja merkwürdig.


Nicht jede Moschee wird hier überwacht.
Nur die, gegen die eine, oh, wie hieß das noch gleich, ein hinreichender Verdacht besteht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> TLR
> 
> Es gibt keine rechtliche Legitimation, als war es Völkerrechtswidrig.


...und immernoch keine Erklärung, wieso das, was Clinton gemacht hat, genauso schlimm sein soll, wie das Verbrechen von Bush.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen, kann das sein?
> 
> Das was Meinungsfreiheit ist und was nicht, wird in den USA und in Deutschland unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Effekt hin oder her.


...und du kannst überhaupt nichts verstehen, das merke ich schon in der ganzen Zeit, die ich hier verschwende.
Nur weil ein Land dieses und jenes anders auslegt, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht anders bezeichnen darf. Das was das dritte Reich mit den Juden veranstaltet hat, war menschenrechtswidrig, weil das dort aber rechtlich legitim war, war es das aber wieder nicht?

Sag' mal, liest du eigentlich das, was du hier schreibst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht.
> 
> Donald Trump Faces Backlash for Calling Mexican Immigrants Rapists - YouTube
> 
> "They are bringing drugs. They are bringing crime. They are rapists and some I assume, are good people."


Doch. Hat er. Und du hast grade den Beweis dafür geliefert.
"Some", "einige". Lässt sich auch als "irgendwas", oder "ein bisschen", "ein paar" () definieren, ein unbestimmtes Zahlwort. Kann also auch sehr gut die Minderheit bedeuten.



Amon schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es sowas unsinniges wie Volksverhetzung nicht.


Also ist Rassismus für dich in Ordnung, oder was?
Oder was als Onkel Adolf gemacht hat?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gegen eine Bewaffnung des Souveräns (des Volkes) können nur Antidemokraten sein.
> 
> Eine Bewaffnung des Volkes wäre nur ein konsequenter Schritt hin zu mehr Herrschaft des Volkes. Genau aus diesem Grund entwaffnen Diktatoren zu gerne ihr Volk.


Nur weil ich es nicht gutheiße bin ich also ein Anti?
Es gibt so schon genug unnütze Gewalt und mit mehr Waffen wird die Welt auch nicht besser besonders wenn jeder Blindgänger so etwas besitzen dürfte. Die Herrschaft des Volkes kann aber so schnell zum Umsturz führen wenn genug Deppen auf einen Haufen kommen mit verquerter Meinung


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, den Souverän zu bewaffnen?


Das ein Mensch in einer sozialen Gruppe nie wirklich frei ist, eine größere  Gruppe von Menschen sucht immer Führung.
Wie das aussehen kann, wenn es mal Probleme gibt haben uns ja die ersten Jahre nach dem ersten Weltkrieg gezeigt.
Freikorps etc


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist ein Problem der Wirtschaftspolitik, das aktuelle Finanzsystem basiert auf Schulden und sonst nichts. Das System zu durchbrechen wird auch kein Unternehmer schaffen, da müsste grundsätzlich mal was dran geändert werden. Nur wie? Es gibt Wirtschaftswissenschafltler, Ökonomen und sonstwelche Typen, die alle schon dieses und jenes Konzept vorgetragen haben, viele von denen haben sich aber auch schon mal geirrt, wie der Typ, den Schäuble mal in den Bundestag eingeladen hat, der mit Excel nicht umgehen konnte und sich komplett verrechnet hat. Trump hat kein besseres Konzept dazu als irgend' ein Ökonom und auch nicht als Clinton, Sanders oder einer seiner einstigen republikanischen Mitbewerber. Die Volkswirtschaft gibt es nicht umsonst als Disziplin, da müsste man mal öfter nachhaken.



Er hat auch kein schlechteres Konzept. Es ist naiv zu glauben, die Leute würden im Alleingang ein Konzept haben. Auch ein Herr Trump nicht.

Da steckt dann ein riesiger Stab an Beratern hinter.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast mich gefragt, wo ein gewisses Problem sei. Ich habe kein Problem, ich habe nur kritisiert. Dann sagst du wieder "ja aber die sind einverstanden damit". Kann ja sein. Ändert aber nichts an der Kritik, Mann.



Und du darfst doch auch kritisieren, bis du schwarz wirst, das Recht sprech ich dir doch gar nicht ab.

Und wenn du kein Problem hast, ist doch alles super 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei seiner Wahlgruppe vielleicht.



Die für ihn ja letztendlich ausschlaggebend ist. Wäre ich Politiker, würde ich mich auch nach meiner Wählergruppe richten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er hat wörtlich gesagt, dass sie Drogen, Kriminalität und Vergewaltigung ins Land brächten. Das wirft ein pauchalisierendes Licht auf die Latinos, zumal es völlig unbegründet ist. Da muss er schon die Mafia benennen.



Er hat es aber nicht auf alle bezogen. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du bitte mit "sein Volk"?



Das amerikanische. Welches sollte ein amerikanischer Präsident denn sonst vertreten?

Das deutsche?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Glaubst du die Unterschicht dort bestünde nur aus illegalen Einwanderern?



Natürlich nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Afroamerikanern und den Latinos, die dort schon seit vielen Jahren evtl. Jahrzehnten leben? Gehören die nicht zu Amerika?



Sofern sie legale Einwanderer oder amerikanische Staatsbürger sind, natürlich. Sofern sie illegale Einwanderer sind, gehören sie nicht dazu. Unabhängig von ihren Jahreszahl die sie dort verbringen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß du, genau  in dem Punkt unterscheidet sich Donald Trump von Abraham Lincoln.



Zur Wahl steht ja auch nicht Abraham Lincoln, sondern Donald Trump. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, er hat Minderheiten in einen Topf mit Kriminellen geworfen, was man ja ganz gut an seiner Forderung der Muslimie betreffend sehen kann.



Eine Forderung, die angesichts der letzten 15 Jahre definitiv nicht verkehrt ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er kam her und sagte "sie" seien Kriminelle, Drogendealer und Vergewaltiger und einige davon seien nette Leute.
> Also soll das?
> Hätte er es umgekehrt formuliert, also "sie" seien nette Leute aber einige brächten Kriminalismus, Drogen und Vergewaltigung ins Land wäre es zumindest nicht mehr direkt verunglimpfend gewesen, denn beim "sie" fehlt schon die Begrenzung.



Es gibt eine Begrenzung. Nur weil sie dir nicht sprachlich gefällt, macht es sie nicht weniger begrenzend. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein Problem.
> Ich will nicht in einer Welt leben, wo ich auf der Straße Angst haben muss, dass wenn einer in seine Innentasche greift eine Waffe hervorzieht oder nur sein Handy rausholt.
> Ich will auch nicht in einer Welt leben, wo jeder, mit krimineller Energie, ohne Probleme an eine Waffe gelangt.
> Oder wenn Polizisten in Verkehrskontrollen erschossen werden und es dann noch Zustände wie in den USA gibt.



Was genau sind denn "die Zustände" wie in den USA? Das 2/3 aller jährlichen Schusswaffentoten dort Suizid begehen, ohne jemand weiteres zu gefährden?

Das die schlimmste Kriminalitätsraten, in den Gegenden mit den strengsten Waffengesetzen herrschen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und auf wie viele erschossene Terroristen kommen dann erschossene Zivilisten?



So gab es nur erschossenen Zivilisten und kein Zivilist hatte die Möglichkeit sich zu schützen.

Aber dieses Ergebnisse ist dir ja offensichtlich lieber. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich frag' das nur, denn nicht nur ausschließlich Leute mit Sinn und Verstand können nach deinen Auffassungen dann an Waffen gelangen.



Genauso, wie jetzt nicht nur ausschließlich Leute mit Sinn und Verstand an alles Mögliche gelangen können. 

Zumal die meisten Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Waffen, immer noch mit illegalen, nicht mit legalen Waffen begangen wird.

Das ist ja der Knackpunkt. Kriminelle scheren sich nicht um Waffengesetze, egal wie strikt sie sind.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kapierst es nicht oder?



Deinen, nennen wir sie mal "Argumente"? Nein nicht wirklich. Du hast lieber tote Zivilisten, anstatt ihnen die Möglichkeit auf Selbstverteidigung zu geben.

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich zynisch. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du das Waffengesetz hier so erleichterst wie in den USA, kommen auch Leute an Waffen, die völlig unzurechnungsfähig sind. Oder eben Kriminelle.



Das Risiko hat man immer. Nur verhindern strengere Waffengesetze gar nichts, wie du ja treffend im Bezug auf Paris und Brüssel festgestellt hast. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann auch behaupten, ich brauch die Knarre um mich zu wehren, aber in Wahrheit will ich eine Bank überfallen. Das einfachste Mittel zum Bescheißen, wie will mir der Verkäufer das nachweisen?



Ich kann auch Heiraten und sage ich mache das aus Liebe, aber in Wirklichkeit will ich nur eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. 

Sollen wir jetzt die Ehe für alle verbieten, nur weil einige das Eherecht missbrauchen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha.
> Also Anarchie.



Also eine Herrschaft des Volkes, ist für dich Anarchie? Du bist gerne Untertan, statt ein mündiger und freier Bürger, kann das sein?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Noch mehr Anarchie.
> ...und wenn ich eine Bank damit überfallen will?



Lass mich raten, du bist dann auch für eine Vollüberwachung aller Bürger. Weil alles andere, wäre ja Anarchie?

Wie kann man soviele Probleme mit Freiheit haben? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen, bei den Islamisten, die z.B. einen Terroranschlag planen? Ich würde ja sagen, dass sind meistens die, die aus einen kriminellen Milleu kommen, aber nach deiner Auffassung können das auch gut integrierte sein. Und die haben in der Regel ein Vorstrafenregister, genauso wenig wie der Typ, welcher an Sylvester um sich geballert hat.



Also lassen wir es so wie es ist, damit die Kriminelle weiterhin Waffen haben und der gesetzestreue Bürger sich dagegen im Zweifel nicht wehren kann, und es beim nächsten Anschlag wieder nur toten Zivilisten, aber keine toten Terroristen gibt?

Ist das so dein Gedanke?



Two-Face schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn.



Deine Beiträge? In der Tat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sag' mal, was hast du eigentlich geraucht?



Also Nichtraucher, gar nichts. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Waffen wurden auch nicht _überlassen_, die Kinder haben sie sich einfach genommen. Das wäre nicht passiert, wenn sie sicher verwahrt gewesen wären, aber dafür gibt es dort (teilweise) kein Gesetz.



Womit die entsprechenden Personen in einem Zivilprozess auf Schadensersatz verklagt werden können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Was ist so schlimm daran, seine Waffe einfach nur wegzusperren? Viele dort haben ja schon eine Safe für Geld und wichtige Unterlagen, dann legt man sie halt da rein, mein Gott.



Und was ist daran so schlimm es nicht zu tun? Mein Steakmesser liegt auch offen in der Küche rum.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da flippen nicht nur die Grünen aus, sondern jeder der halbwegs bei Sinn und Verstand ist.



http://www.stern.de/panorama/finnland-waffenrecht-ist-eines-der-lockersten-in-europa-3738112.html

Denn müssen die Finnen ja alle kein Sinn und Verstand haben.

Gucken wir uns Finnland doch mal genauer an:

Demokratieindex – Wikipedia (Rang 8)
Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Rang 24, vergleichbar mit Österreich)

Rangliste der Pressefreiheit – Wikipedia (seit Jahren Rang 1)

******* Mann, du hast Recht. Die sind nicht mehr bei Sinn und Verstand. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gegen die Vollidioten, die du überall hast, kannst du nichts machen, man kann aber zumindest verhindern, dass jeder Vollidiot an eine Waffe kommt. Es gibt auch so schon genug Leute, die eine Waffe legal haben oder hatten und besser keine gehabt hätten.



Also weil einige wenige Vollidioten sind, darf der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung die keine Vollidioten sind nicht?

Warum verbieten wird dann nicht das Autofahren? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht dem Staat sehr wohl etwas an, vor allem, wenn es sich um den nicht erkannten Islamist handelt, der sich für den Dschihad rüstet. Oder den geistig verwirrten Opi, der damit auf zu laute Nachbarn schießen möchte. Oder eine Bank ausrauben oder ein Attentat ausüben will.



Ich wiederhole mich:

Also lassen wir es so wie es ist, damit die Kriminelle weiterhin Waffen haben und der gesetzestreue Bürger sich dagegen im Zweifel nicht wehren kann, und es beim nächsten Anschlag wieder nur toten Zivilisten, aber keine toten Terroristen gibt?

Ist das so dein Gedanke?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an den Behindertensportler, welcher auf seine Freundin geschossen hat, weil er dachte, sie wäre ein Einbrecher.



Ich erinnere mich da an eine europäische Hauptstadt, wo die Zivilisten niedergeschossen wurden. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sowas kann zunehmen und ich will auch nicht wissen, was auf Demonstrationen passiert, wenn plötzlich jeder eine Waffe tragen darf.



Da du ja ständig vor den "Zuständen" wie in den USA warnst, wie genauso sieht es denn dort aus?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du warst nie sonderlich gut darin, Rhetorik zu erkennen, selbst sie dir ins Gesicht schlägt.



Es tut mir ja leid, dass ich auf konkrete Frage, konkret antworte. Dann solltest du vielleicht an deiner Fragestellung arbeiten, statt anderen vorzuwerfen, sie hätte keine Ahnung von Rhetorik. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich weist du das nicht, denn wenn du es wissen würdest, wärst du nicht mit dem Schmarren mit den Muslimen auf Trumps Seite.



Stimmt. Ich würde es dann eher so wie du sehen, und weitere Anschläge einfach hinnehmen und den Bürgern nicht die Chance geben, sich zu wehren.

Das ist natürlich die bessere Alternative 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und weil es _Einzel_fälle sind, müssen _alle_ ausgesperrt werden?
> Tolle Logik.



A) Man muss sich mal angucken, wieviele Tote es mittlerweile durch die ganzen "Einzelfälle" gibt.

B) Weile einige (deine Wortwahl) Vollidioten nicht mit Waffen umgehen, müssen*alle* Bürger auf eine Waffe verzichten? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na wieso machst du dich dann nicht schlau?



Weil du die Behauptung aufgestellt hast, nicht ich. Also wo ist jetzt die Quelle?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was deine quantitative Vorstellung von "ein paar" ist, aber ich meine, "ein paar" ist schon etwas weniger als 15 Jahre.



Achso, na dann ist ja alles gut. Bin ich ja beruhigt. Warum führst die dieses Gespräch nicht mal mit den Angehörigen der Ermordeten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur wenige, die mit hinkenden Vergleichen Geld verdienen würden, aber unter denen wärst du der Topverdiener.



Ich müsste mich dir immer noch geschlagen geben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich suche einen weißen Mörder. Ich weiß, dass es ein weißer Mörder ist und ich weiß, dass er in den Flugzeug sitzt und zuschlagen wird.
> Das heißt: Ich habe einen hinreichenden Verdacht.
> Im Falle von muslimischen Passagieren habe ich aber nur eine Mutmaßung, nämlich dass einer oder mehrere von ihnen _möglicherweise_ ein Terrorist ist.



Erfahrungswerte der Vergangenheit. Die israelische Sicherheitskräfte sehen das völlig richtig. Wenn die überwiegende Mehrzahl von Anschläge von muslimische Täter begangen wird, macht es auch Sinn dort zu suche. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie viele Terroristen haben sie denn bisher rausgezogen, dank dieser Sicherheitsvorkehrungen? Kannst du mir da mal eine konkrete Zahl nennen?



Weil eine Sicherheitsbehörde solche Informationen ja auch veröffentlicht, damit die ganze Arbeit hinfällig ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, ich weiß nicht, weil du jeden potentiellen Moslem als potentiellen Terroristen betrachtest?



Was ist denn jetzt ein "potentieller" Moslem? Einer der sich noch nicht sicher ist?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du willst sie doch nicht hierhaben. Also was hindert dich dran, sie zu verjagen?



Also deshalb werde ich in deinen Augen automatisch zum Straftäter? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und von denen gibt's dort auch nicht viele - zumindest nicht viele, die es offen zugeben. Was glaubst du auch, wie viele sich dort mit ihrer Meinung zurückhalten?



Warum wohl?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht sind viele ja gerade deshalb geflohen, weil sie sich für jene eingesetzt haben?



Immerhin dein Smiley stimmt. Bei der Aussage, musst du schon selber lachen. 

Merkst selbst, dass das Schwachsinn ist, wa ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht nicht allein um "friedliche" Muslime (auch wieder so ein Begriff, es gibt sogar Islamisten, die nie Gewalt angewandt haben) sondern darum, Leute, welche muslimischen Glaubens sind, aus ihrer Heimat zu verjagen. So hast du es postuliert, alle raus mit den Moslems, könnten ja alles Terroristen sein. Was ist mit denen, die hier bzw. dort (USA) geboren und aufgewachsen sind? Wieso sollten die ihre Heimat verlassen?



Weil sie in islamischen Ländern viel glücklicher werden können. Dort sind sie unter Gleichgesinnten und werden nicht von den bösen Ungläubigen diskriminiert. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, schaffe ich mehr Raum, wenn ich einem Urlauber oder Geschäftsreisenden oder Besucher oder sonstwem Zutritt verschaffe?



Wie sind eigentlich die Teile der Attentäter von Paris oder Brüssel hier hergekommen?

Achja als Sozialtouristen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich weiterhin nicht ganz, was es bringen soll, Moslems komplett die Einreise zu verweigern.



Das glaube ich dir gerne. Wer solche Ereignisse wie Brüssel und Paris schulterzuckend hinnimmt und den Bürger kein Recht auf Verteidigung zugesteht, der hat offensichtlich kein Interesse an Sicherheit. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht jede Moschee wird hier überwacht.
> Nur die, gegen die eine, oh, wie hieß das noch gleich, ein hinreichender Verdacht besteht.



Und interessanterweise wird gar keine Kirche und gar keine Synagoge überwacht. Wie kann das sein?

Ich dachte alle Religionen wären gleich?



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und immernoch keine Erklärung, wieso das, was Clinton gemacht hat, genauso schlimm sein soll, wie das Verbrechen von Bush.



Weil ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg, ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und du kannst überhaupt nichts verstehen, das merke ich schon in der ganzen Zeit, die ich hier verschwende.



Dann lass es doch. Zwingt dich doch niemand dazu, am aller wenigsten ich. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Land dieses und jenes anders auslegt, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht anders bezeichnen darf.



Doch genau das heißt es. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das was das dritte Reich mit den Juden veranstaltet hat, war menschenrechtswidrig, weil das dort aber rechtlich legitim war, war es das aber wieder nicht?



Mal abgesehen davon das der Vergleich mal wieder nicht nur hinkt, sonder kriecht, nein selbst in der im Unrechtsstaat des Nationalsozialismus gab es keine rechtliche Grundlage für den Judenmord. 

Der war nach den "Gesetzen" des dritten Reichs (die das Papier auf denen sie standen, nicht wert waren) nicht legitimiert. 

Warum haben die Nationalsozialsten diesen Völkermord sonst geheim veranstaltet, im Vergleich zu ihren übrigen Verbrechen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sag' mal, liest du eigentlich das, was du hier schreibst?



Ja und leider auch, dass was du hier schreibst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch. Hat er. Und du hast grade den Beweis dafür geliefert. "Some", "einige". Lässt sich auch als "irgendwas", oder "ein bisschen" definieren, ein unbestimmtes Zahlwort. Kann also auch sehr gut die Minderheit bedeuten.



Fakt ist, er hat nicht alle damit gemeint. Danke für die Bestätigung. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nur weil ich es nicht gutheiße bin ich also ein Anti?
> Es gibt so schon genug unnütze Gewalt und mit mehr Waffen wird die Welt auch nicht besser besonders wenn jeder Blindgänger so etwas besitzen dürfte. Die Herrschaft des Volkes kann aber so schnell zum Umsturz führen wenn genug Deppen auf einen Haufen kommen mit verquerter Meinung





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ein Mensch in einer sozialen Gruppe nie wirklich frei ist, eine größere  Gruppe von Menschen sucht immer Führung.
> Wie das aussehen kann, wenn es mal Probleme gibt haben uns ja die ersten Jahre nach dem ersten Weltkrieg gezeigt.
> Freikorps etc



Die aber vorher militärische Einheiten waren.

Nicht vergleichbar mit Zivilisten, die sich bewaffnen.

Oder ist jeder Schützenverein eine verkappte paramilitärische Organisation?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

> Oder ist jeder Schützenverein eine verkappte paramilitärische Organisation?


Mit deren Aufmärschen und Gebaren könnte man manchmal zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit deren Aufmärschen und Gebaren könnte man manchmal zu solchen Ergebnissen kommen.



Schutzenverein – Wikipedia

Fast 15.000 Schützenverein Deutschlandweit. Ist mir etwas entgangen, oder wo planen die Schützenvereine einen Putsch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

Wo habe ich denn was von einem Putsch erwähnt? Wobei man ja sagen könnte das man so auch recht einfach an eine Waffe herankommt und nur dort neben der Bundeswehr auf so schießgeile Menschen trifft


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute er meint eigentlich Schützenfeste und die damit fest verbundenen Schützenbruderschaften. Und die sind in der Tat sehr befremdlich. Weniger weil der Altersdurchschnitt dort meist jenseits der 70 ist, sondern wegen der Verbindung aus Sternhagelvoll und Waffen. Aber soetwas gilt halt als "B(r)auchtumspflege".


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich vermute er meint eigentlich Schützenfeste und die damit fest verbundenen Schützenbruderschaften. Und die sind in der Tat sehr befremdlich. Weniger weil der Altersdurchschnitt dort meist jenseits der 70 ist, sondern wegen der Verbindung aus Sternhagelvoll und Waffen. Aber soetwas gilt halt als "B(r)auchtumspflege".



Von der bisher keine (zumindest für mich nicht erkennbare) Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit ausgeht.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das amerikanische. Welches sollte ein amerikanischer Präsident denn sonst vertreten?
> 
> Das deutsche?


Was bitte definierst du denn mit "amerikanisch"?
Das hab' ich ja gefragt, da es aus vorhergehendem Post ehrlichgesat nicht ganz ersichtlich war.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine Forderung, die angesichts der letzten 15 Jahre definitiv nicht verkehrt ist.


Vorher hast du irgendwo mal was davon gephaselt, dass es nicht sein kann, dass beim Waffengesetz gute, und ordentliche Bürger, nicht für die Fehler derjenigen "leiden" müssen, die eben nicht so sind.
Hmpf.
Diese Ansicht lässt sich irgendwie nicht so recht in Einklang mit dem bringen, was du über Muslime sagst.
So, mehr sag' ich zu deinem Pauschalisierungswahn bezüglich dieses Themas nicht. Nicht mein Problem, wenn man dir nie beigebracht hat, mal gescheit zu differenzieren.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau sind denn "die Zustände" wie in den USA? Das 2/3 aller jährlichen Schusswaffentoten dort Suizid begehen, ohne jemand weiteres zu gefährden?


Ich meinte im Zusammenhang mit den Polizisten. Dort werden die Cops nicht mehr auf Deeskalation getrimmt, weil sie immer auf der Hut sein müssen. Jeder könnte eine Waffe haben, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dort zumindest mathematisch deultich höher als bei uns. Damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einen Polizisten erschossen zu werden, bei einer falschen Bewegung. In DE muss ich das bisher nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die schlimmste Kriminalitätsraten, in den Gegenden mit den strengsten Waffengesetzen herrschen?


Die Gegenden, die du meinst, sind Städte. Da ist auch das organisierte Verbrechen höher. Ist ja wohl klar, dass dort mehr Leute erschossen werden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So gab es nur erschossenen Zivilisten und kein Zivilist hatte die Möglichkeit sich zu schützen.
> 
> Aber dieses Ergebnisse ist dir ja offensichtlich lieber.


Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es hier so bliebe wie jetzt und nicht jeder Depp eine Knarre bekommt und ich mir nicht sorgen machen muss, auf der Straße abgeknallt zu werden.
Mal nur so rechnerisch: Wenn jeder mit einer Waffe herumlaufen darf, wie hoch ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, erschossen zu werden?
So. Damit hätte sich auch das erledgit.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso, wie jetzt nicht nur ausschließlich Leute mit Sinn und Verstand an alles Mögliche gelangen können.
> 
> Zumal die meisten Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Waffen, immer noch mit illegalen, nicht mit legalen Waffen begangen wird.


Was meinst du mit "illegal"? Nicht auf den Besitzer zugelassen oder generell illegal?
Ich meine mal eine Statistik des BKA gesehen zu haben, das besagt, dass der Missbrauch legaler Waffen seit den 1970ern stark zurückgegangen ist, auch aufgrund verschärfter Gesetze. Einer der Polizistenmörder von Augsburg hatte in den 70ern schonmal einen Polizisten abgeknallt und zwar mit einer legalen Waffe.
Das zweite Mal, also vor knapp 5 Jahren, mit einer illegalen, die nicht auf ihn zugelassen war.
Für mich also eher ein Plädoyer für strenge Waffengesetze. Wenn man gegen Illegalen vorgehen will, dann hilfst es nicht, möglichst jeden zu bewaffnen, sondern mal die Lager auszumerzen, die mitten in Europa sind und von denen auch die Terroristen ihre Knarren beziehen.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deinen, nennen wir sie mal "Argumente"? Nein nicht wirklich. Du hast lieber tote Zivilisten, anstatt ihnen die Möglichkeit auf Selbstverteidigung zu geben.
> 
> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich zynisch.


Nö, ich hätte eben gerne weniger tote Zivilisten.
Soll ich nochmal das Rechenbeispiel von oben bringen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Risiko hat man immer. Nur verhindern strengere Waffengesetze gar nichts, wie du ja treffend im Bezug auf Paris und Brüssel festgestellt hast.


Mal angenommen, jeder hätte eine Waffe gehabt. Was hätte die Attentäter dran gehindert, sich gleich in die Luft zu jagen? Und die Kerle einfach erschießen ist leicht gesagt, Überlebende haben berichtet, dass sie sich unter Leichen verstecken mussten, um nicht selber erwischt zu werden. Glaubst du einfach mal in Deckung gehen und zurückfeuern ist ohne Kampfausbildung wie im verdammten Hollywood?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Heiraten und sage ich mache das aus Liebe, aber in Wirklichkeit will ich nur eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung.
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt die Ehe für alle verbieten, nur weil einige das Eherecht missbrauchen?


Mal eine andere Frage, sollen wir allen Moslems die Einreise verweigern, weil einige (einige) Terroristen sein _könnten_?
Aber stimmt, dazu wollte ich mich ja nicht mehr äußern.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also eine Herrschaft des Volkes, ist für dich Anarchie? Du bist gerne Untertan, statt ein mündiger und freier Bürger, kann das sein?


Wem bin ich den untertan? Aktuell den verdammten Prüfungsterminen.
Aber vom Staat hat mich noch nie jemand irgendwo eingeschränkt oder unterdrückt, zumindest nicht als Erwachsener.
Mal ganz ehrlich, man müsste sich schon gegen ganz andere Sachen auflehnen, als gegen zu scharfes Waffenrecht, also das hat für mich keine Bedeutung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist dann auch für eine Vollüberwachung aller Bürger. Weil alles andere, wäre ja Anarchie?
> 
> Wie kann man soviele Probleme mit Freiheit haben?


Du definierst Freiheit darüber, dass alle Waffen tragen dürfen?
Und da wunderst du dich, wenn ich von Anarchie spreche?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge? In der Tat.


Wenn meine Beiträge Unsinn sind, was sind dann deine?
Ein typisches Beispiel für deinen Charakter, jeder der nicht deine gesellschaftlichen und moralischen Ansichten teilt, eins auf die Mütze geben. 
Erinnert mich an Franz Josef Strauß.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Womit die entsprechenden Personen in einem Zivilprozess auf Schadensersatz verklagt werden können.


...was die betroffenen Personen nicht wieder lebendig macht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so schlimm es nicht zu tun? Mein Steakmesser liegt auch offen in der Küche rum.


Eine Schusswaffe ist eine Schusswaffe und per Definition eine Waffe.
Ein Steakmesser ist ein Küchenwerzeug. 
Mit einer Waffe werden in der Regel Lebewesen verletzt oder getötet, das ist ihr ursprünglicher Sinn.
Ein Messer kann man zwar als Waffe benutzen aber auch einen Hammer, eine Flasche oder einen Korkenzieher.
Nur kann ich mit einer Schusswaffe kein Steak schneiden, nur schwer Nägel wo rein treiben, nicht abfüllen und auch keine Weinflaschen öffnen (O.K., das schon, allerdings nicht ohne eine Sauerei zu verursachen).
Daher nur logisch eine Schusswaffe nunmal nicht wie einen Gegenstand des täglichen Gebrauchs zu behandeln.



Finnland: Waffenrecht ist eines der lockersten in Europa - Panorama | STERN.de

Denn müssen die Finnen ja alle kein Sinn und Verstand haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gucken wir uns Finnland doch mal genauer an:
> 
> Demokratieindex – Wikipedia (Rang 8)
> Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Rang 24, vergleichbar mit Österreich)
> ...


Finnland eine sehr starke Jagdtradition und auch dort bekommst du nicht einfach so eine Waffe.
Du brauchst schon einen triftigen Grund, wenn du dort eine Schusswaffe beantragen willst.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also weil einige wenige Vollidioten sind, darf der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung die keine Vollidioten sind nicht?


Immer wieder muss ich grinsen, wenn du das sagst.
Weil ich dabei immer wieder an Moslems denken muss.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich:
> 
> Also lassen wir es so wie es ist, damit die Kriminelle weiterhin Waffen haben und der gesetzestreue Bürger sich dagegen im Zweifel nicht wehren kann, und es beim nächsten Anschlag wieder nur toten Zivilisten, aber keine toten Terroristen gibt?
> 
> Ist das so dein Gedanke?


Mein Gedanke ist, dass man es den Kriminellen nicht noch mehr erleichtern muss, an Schusswaffen zu kommen, da wiederhole ich mich.
Ich habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen Schusswaffen, auch ich war schon mal mit meinem Vater schießen, darf man ja auf der Schießanlage, mit entsprechender Tagesversicherung. Macht mal auch mal Spaß.
Aber selber mitführen würde ich keine, selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre und ich mein Geld nicht für wichtigere Sachen bräuchte, da bin ich nicht allein.
Solche schützen aber laschere Waffengesetze nicht, denn dann müsste jeder eine Knarre tragen und wer haftet eigentlich bei Missverständnissen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da du ja ständig vor den "Zuständen" wie in den USA warnst, wie genauso sieht es denn dort aus?


Öhm, ich weiß nicht, vielleicht warne ich ja vor den Massenschießereien, die dort jeden Tag stattfinden oder den alltäglichen Amokläufen? Zu den Polizisten habe ich mich ja schon weiter oben geäußert.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es tut mir ja leid, dass ich auf konkrete Frage, konkret antworte. Dann solltest du vielleicht an deiner Fragestellung arbeiten, statt anderen vorzuwerfen, sie hätte keine Ahnung von Rhetorik.


Also ich habe weder im echten Leben noch in mitlerweile fast 10 Jahren Forenalltag jemanden getroffen, der mir auf eine derart rhetorische Frage direkt geantwortet hat.
Waren bestimmt alles Idioten, außer dir.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich würde es dann eher so wie du sehen, und weitere Anschläge einfach hinnehmen und den Bürgern nicht die Chance geben, sich zu wehren.
> 
> Das ist natürlich die bessere Alternative


Wenn ein Attentäter mit seiner Kalashnikov daherkommt und ohne Vorwarnung anfängt, Leute abzuknallen, dann frag' ich mich schon, wie dieses "sich wehren" eigentlich aussehen soll.
Mir ist noch nie bewusst geworden, dass ich in der Matrix wäre, dazu noch der Auserwählte bin und Kugeln ausweichen könnte. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Man muss sich mal angucken, wieviele Tote es mittlerweile durch die ganzen "Einzelfälle" gibt.


Hmm, wie viele Tote sind es denn?
Wie viele Tote von wie vielen Tätern verursacht?
Es gibt eine Hochrechnung, die besagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einem Autounfall zu sterben, immernoch höher ist, als bei einem terroristischem Anschlag zu sterben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Weile einige (deine Wortwahl) Vollidioten nicht mit Waffen umgehen, müssen*alle* Bürger auf eine Waffe verzichten?


Wo habe ich denn gesagt, dass alle auf eine Waffe verzichten müssen?
Das ist ja nicht der Fall.
Wer eine Waffe will, muss ein Bedürfnis nachweisen können und eine WBK beantragen, fertig. Wer als nicht geeignet eingestuft wird, bekommt richtigerweise keine, auch eine deiner Forderungen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du die Behauptung aufgestellt hast, nicht ich. Also wo ist jetzt die Quelle?


Dort, wo jeder sie auch nur beiläufig mal nachlesen kann:
USA verscharfen Flughafen-Sicherheit wegen Terrorgefahr
http://www.focus.de/reisen/flug/flughafen-sicherheit-us-behoerden-ziehen-die-schrauben-an_aid_467633.html
Sowas kommt täglich in den Nachrichten, für gewöhnlich ist es mir neu, dass das anderen neu ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, na dann ist ja alles gut. Bin ich ja beruhigt. Warum führst die dieses Gespräch nicht mal mit den Angehörigen der Ermordeten.


Was willst du dauernd mit deinen "Angehörigen"? Habe ich etwa irgendwo Opfer verunglimpft? Oder willst du mir hier etwas unlauteres unterstellen? Wenn ja, dann melde das doch den Mods.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte der Vergangenheit. Die israelische Sicherheitskräfte sehen das völlig richtig. Wenn die überwiegende Mehrzahl von Anschläge von muslimische Täter begangen wird, macht es auch Sinn dort zu suche.


Terrorist könnte aber jeder sein oder Krimineller. Dafür gibt es keine ethische Beschränkung und die Sicherheit würde ich da schon generell anziehen. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass in heutigen Zeiten Kontrollen verstärkt werden, dann muss man das aber schon auf alle anwenden. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also deshalb werde ich in deinen Augen automatisch zum Straftäter?


Bei deinen Äußerungen würde mich das zumindest nicht wundern.
Ich traue niemandem.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Immerhin dein Smiley stimmt. Bei der Aussage, musst du schon selber lachen.
> 
> Merkst selbst, dass das Schwachsinn ist, wa ?


Wieso sollte das Schwachsinn sein?
Gibt es keine homosexuellen Muslime?
Erst kürzlich wurde eine von ihnen ermordet, stand in der Zeitung.:schief


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil sie in islamischen Ländern viel glücklicher werden können. Dort sind sie unter Gleichgesinnten und werden nicht von den bösen Ungläubigen diskriminiert.


Bei solchen Aussagen brauchst du meine Posts echt nicht als Unsinn abstempeln, wenn du selber sowas hier verzapfst.
Ganz ehrlich.
Das was du hier postulierst ist pauschalisierender, beleidigender, bevormundener, vorurteilsbeladener, egoistischer Bullshit, dass mir hier langsam die Galle hochkommt.
Sag' mal, für wen hältst die die hier oder, um beim Thema zu bleiben, in den USA geborenen und augewachsenen Muslime? Für Borg, die alle das Bedürnis haben, zu ihrem Kollektiv zu müssen? Glaubst du etwa, nur weil er Angehöriger einer bestimmten Religion ist, erträgt er automatisch Menschenrechtsverletzungen besser als andere? Oder hat keinen Drang danach, seine Meinung äußern zu dürfen? Oder entzieht sich jeglichem Gefühl für die Heimat, in welcher er geboren und aufgewachsen ist?
Und für wen hältst du dich eigentlich? Für den Philosophen, der über sie richten darf, wie es im gerade in seinen begrenztem Horizont passt?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Teile der Attentäter von Paris oder Brüssel hier hergekommen?
> 
> Achja als Sozialtouristen.


Nö, nicht alle, ein Großteil ist dort geboren und aufgewachsen und war bereits vorher in einem kriminellem Millieu. Was übrigens auch viele sind, die zum IS abwandern. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne. Wer solche Ereignisse wie Brüssel und Paris schulterzuckend hinnimmt und den Bürger kein Recht auf Verteidigung zugesteht, der hat offensichtlich kein Interesse an Sicherheit.


Was haben denn bitte meine Zweifel an einem zu lockerem Waffengesetz mit fehlendem Interesse an Sicherheit?
Ich habe keine Lust von einem abgeknallt zu werden, der mit verschärftem Waffenrecht keine Waffe bekommen hätte, das ist alles.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich dachte alle Religionen wären gleich?


Wer hat denn das behauptet? Als ich schonmal nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg, ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg ist.


...und weil es im Völkerrecht natürlich überall dasselbe Strafmaß gibt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann lass es doch. Zwingt dich doch niemand dazu, am aller wenigsten ich.


Sorry, aber so leicht mach ich's dir nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch genau das heißt es.


Sagt wer? 
Was sagst du dann zu den ganzen Politwissenschaftlern, die das von außen beobachten und genau dieselben Worte in den Mund nehmen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das der Vergleich mal wieder nicht nur hinkt, sonder kriecht, nein selbst in der im Unrechtsstaat des Nationalsozialismus gab es keine rechtliche Grundlage für den Judenmord.
> 
> Der war nach den "Gesetzen" des dritten Reichs (die das Papier auf denen sie standen, nicht wert waren) nicht legitimiert.
> 
> Warum haben die Nationalsozialsten diesen Völkermord sonst geheim veranstaltet, im Vergleich zu ihren übrigen Verbrechen?


Die Progromnacht war wohl kaum geheim und selbst wenn die Konzentrationslager nur das gewsen wären, was offiziell damals behauptet wurde, wäre es menschenrechtswidrig gewesen. Genauso wie das, was in Saudi-Arabien abgeht, aber nach deiner Definition ja nicht menschenrechtswidrig sein kann, weil es dort ja "rechtens" ist.

Und könntest du es vielleicht mal bleiben lassen, zwischen jeden gefühlt zweiten Satz fünf Absätze reinzuknallen?
Das erschwert das ständige zerpflücken und extra-quoten erheblich.


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin Mitglied in einem Schützenverein und da ist nix mit paramilitärischer Truppe oder schießgeilen Rambos. Ja, das ist Brauchtumspflege, ja auf einem Schützenfest ist der Alkoholpegel meist recht hoch aber die Leute die zuständig für die Waffen sind (meist ein oder zwei Gewehre verschraubt in einem Ständer) sind beim Vogelschießen die nüchternen auf dem Platz. Ich frage mich echt was ihr für Vorstellungen habt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Ich frage mich echt was ihr für Vorstellungen habt...


Solche: Kind erschiesst Mutter in Wal-Mart in Idaho - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Darum ist Punkt Waffengewalt und Verfügbarkeit ein großer. Es werden Milliarden in völlig überzogene Massnahmen gegen eine Handvoll Terroristen verschwendet, aber der Schutz der Bevölkerung wäre viel effektiver zu erreichen. Trump ist glühender Verfechter für freien Waffenhandel und  das halte ich für sehr schäbig. Wir brauchen in unserer Gesellschaft keine Waffen mehr und möchte nicht, das andere Deppen mit Waffen rumlaufen.

Die Polizisten in England (Bobbys) tragwen keine Waffen und für Privatpersonen ist das Tragen von Waffen extrem streng limitiert. Warum wohl gibt es in England die wenigsten erschossenen Menschen? Trump halte ich darum und vielen anderten Gründen für untragbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (7. Mai 2016)

Von 2004 bis 2014 gab es in den USA 350.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen.

Schusswaffentote in den USA: Der Krieg vor der Haustur

Freie Waffen sind echt ne tolle Idee


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Von 2004 bis 2014 gab es in den USA 350.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen.
> 
> Schusswaffentote in den USA: Der Krieg vor der Haustur
> 
> Freie Waffen sind echt ne tolle Idee



Waffen töten keine Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen. 

Gugg nach wieviele von den Waffen legal erworben wurden und wieviele auf dem Schwarzmarkt oder in der Grauzone (Waffenmessen etc, wo man legal kauft aber keine Sau sich für dich  interessiert, so lange du zahlst).

Ich mag Waffen auch, würde ich damit meine Nachbarn abknallen wenn ich welche hätte? Sicher nicht, so nervig sind die net. 
Glaub mir, wenn die USA jetzt keine Waffen hätte, die Leute würden sich gegenseitig abstechen, niederknüppeln, erwürgen oder einfach vergiften. Kriminalität ist das Problem, nicht die Waffen an sich


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2016)

Das amerikanische Waffenrecht halte ich auch für völlig überholt und amerikanische Verhältnisse will ich in dem Punkt hier sicherlich auch nicht haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

> Waffen töten keine Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen.


Teilweise aber in der Regel stimmt es schon das es an dem Menschen liegt nur ohne Waffen wäre es um einiges geringer da man ja an die Person heran muss. Aber ohne Waffen wären die ganzen Massaker nicht möglich gewesen bzw es hätte deutlich weniger Opfer gegeben.


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2016)

Die Amis sind halt völlig paranoid.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Teilweise aber in der Regel stimmt es schon das es an dem Menschen liegt nur ohne Waffen wäre es um einiges geringer da man ja an die Person heran muss. Aber ohne Waffen wären die ganzen Massaker nicht möglich gewesen bzw es hätte deutlich weniger Opfer gegeben.



Selbst wenn man jetzt alle neuen Waffen aus dem Verkauf nimmt, braucht man noch 100 Jahre um alle Waffen im Land aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Die haben doch unter jedem Kopfkissen 2 Knarren 
Ob das wirklich helfen würde - eher nicht. Weil die Waffen die bei so was benutzt werden, überwiegend Waffen vom Schwarzmarkt sind, nur die wenigsten Knarren die in mass shootings benutzt wurden, sind registrierte, wo z.B. Jugendliche an die Knarren vom Papa rankamen. 

Das ist n ganz anderes Problem, diese Ausraster sollte es gar nicht geben (die gibts in vielen anderen Ländern auch net, wo die Menschen aber weit schlimmere Verhältnisse haben). Psychische Probleme muss man angehen bevor die Leute zu Waffen greifen und nen heiligen Kreuzzug für das fliegende Spaghettiwhatever antreten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

> Weil die Waffen die bei so was benutzt werden, überwiegend Waffen vom  Schwarzmarkt sind, nur die wenigsten Knarren die in mass shootings  benutzt wurden, sind registrierte, wo z.B. Jugendliche an die Knarren  vom Papa rankamen.


Ist zwar richtig aber wenn ich weiß das XY da @ Home eine Waffensammlung hat kann man ja mal eben dem die Waffe klauen anstatt versuchen die auf dubiose Weise zu kaufen. Ist zwar kein muss aber man kann es auch nicht von der Hand weisen


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist zwar richtig aber wenn ich weiß das XY da @ Home eine Waffensammlung hat kann man ja mal eben dem die Waffe klauen anstatt versuchen die auf dubiose Weise zu kaufen. Ist zwar kein muss aber man kann es auch nicht von der Hand weisen



Die Waffen müssen aber genau so gesichert sein wie hier: im Safe, bestenfalls getrennt von Munition. 

Klauen ist schwerer als ne Knarre in den USA kaufen.
Ich als Touri würde da in wenigen Stunden ne Waffe auftreiben können wenn ich will - und das auch zu nem vernünftigen Preis. Man muss nur wissen wo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich die Person kenne und deren Gewohnheiten und diese Infos an 3. weiter gebe ist es auch kein Staatsakt da heran zu kommen


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man muss nur wissen wo.


Dies kann man das auch hier in Europa machen machen, wenn man sich auskennt. Die Leute die eine Waffen haben wollen kommen hier auch an eine . Dies sieht man schön an Brüssel, Paris etc. Die bösen kommen immer an Waffen und wie in der USA sind die meistens nicht legal beschafft wurden.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solche: Kind erschiesst Mutter in Wal-Mart in Idaho - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Darum ist Punkt Waffengewalt und Verfügbarkeit ein großer. Es werden  Milliarden in völlig überzogene Massnahmen gegen eine Handvoll  Terroristen verschwendet, aber der Schutz der Bevölkerung wäre viel  effektiver zu erreichen. Trump ist glühender Verfechter für freien  Waffenhandel und  das halte ich für sehr schäbig. Wir brauchen in  unserer Gesellschaft keine Waffen mehr und möchte nicht, das andere  Deppen mit Waffen rumlaufen.


Die Verfassung der USA gewährleistet dieses Recht. Jedem der versucht die Grundrechte der Menschen zu beschneiden sollte  man extrem skeptisch gegenüberstehen. 


> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free  state, *the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be  infringed*.





Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Von 2004 bis 2014 gab es in den USA 350.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen.
> 
> Schusswaffentote in den USA: Der Krieg vor der Haustur
> 
> Freie Waffen sind echt ne tolle Idee


Wir sollten mal schön leise sein, wenn man schon von Schwachsinn spricht.



> 202 Menschen sterben Schätzungen zufolge in Deutschland jeden Tag an den  Folgen ihres riskanten Alkoholkonsums – meist in Kombination mit dem  Risikofaktor Rauchen. Das sind rund 74.000 Todesfälle im Jahr.


oder


> In Deutschland sterben nach Angaben der Krebsgesellschaft pro Jahr 140 000 Menschen an den Folgen des Rauchens.


Also sterben in Deutschland jedes Jahr grob geschätzt 200000 Leute an legalen Drogen. Auf die Bevölkerung der USA hochgerechnet sind dies rund 800000 pro Jahr. Also 8 Million in 10 Jahren!!! Aber darüber redet ja niemand, die Waffen der Ammis sind das wahre Problem und so kann man schön von der Problemen in Deutschland ablenken


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Nur das man in den USA so in wenigen Stunden auch eine legale Waffe kaufen kann, ohne irgendwelche Backgroundchecks blah. Das ist ein Schlupfloch auf Waffenmessen, die verkaufen da unter dem Regal so ziemlich alles was ballern kann - von nem historischen Stück bis zu vollbepackten AR mit Muni, damit kannste ne halbe SWAT-Einheit in Sekunden umlegen wenn du gut bist. An die Dinger kommste hier nicht ran, selbst legal.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Geiler Vergleich, 
das rauchen tötet wohl tausende andere Leute pro Jahr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Also sterben in Deutschland jedes Jahr grob geschätzt 200000 Leute an legalen Drogen. Auf die Bevölkerung der USA hochgerechnet sind dies rund 800000 pro Jahr. Also 8 Million in 10 Jahren!!! Aber darüber redet ja niemand, die Waffen der Ammis sind das wahre Problem und so kann man schön von der Problemen in Deutschland ablenken


Die Menschen bringen sich mit ihrem Verhalten selber um. Es hätte keiner was dagegen, wenn sich Waffennarren selber erschießen. Diese Spezies Mensch erschießt aber andere. Und Trump will es ihnren erleichtern.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen bringen sich mit ihrem Verhalten selber um.


Ein bedeutender Anteil der Menschen begeht Selbstmord, darf man bei den Zahlen nicht vergessen. Außerdem werden auch durch Alkohol andere Menschen z.B. im Straßenverkehr getötet. Dabei ist die Anzahl der Toten vielleicht geringer aber die Anzahl der verletzten etc. z.B. bei Schlägereien ist ziemlich hoch. 


> Es hätte keiner was dagegen, wenn sich Waffennarren selber erschießen. Diese Spezies Mensch erschießt aber andere.


 Wow, diese Aussage ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau von "Es hat keiner was gegen Muslime. Diese Spezies Mensch sprengt aber andere in die Luft" Nur weil man Waffen besitzt bringt man noch lange keine anderen Menschen damit um. Aber Hauptasche erst mal Millionen Menschen unter Genrealverdacht stellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was bitte definierst du denn mit "amerikanisch"?
> Das hab' ich ja gefragt, da es aus vorhergehendem Post ehrlichgesat nicht ganz ersichtlich war.



Wie ich das definiere, ist doch irrelevant. Wie das amerikanische Gesetz das definiert, das zählt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Vorher hast du irgendwo mal was davon gephaselt, dass es nicht sein kann, dass beim Waffengesetz gute, und ordentliche Bürger, nicht für die Fehler derjenigen "leiden" müssen, die eben nicht so sind.
> Hmpf.
> Diese Ansicht lässt sich irgendwie nicht so recht in Einklang mit dem bringen, was du über Muslime sagst.
> So, mehr sag' ich zu deinem Pauschalisierungswahn bezüglich dieses Themas nicht. Nicht mein Problem, wenn man dir nie beigebracht hat, mal gescheit zu differenzieren.



Das müsste ja im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass du eigentlich gar keine Probleme mit dem haben dürftest. Weil du befürwortest es doch, dass alle bestraft werden, wenn wenige etwas falsch machen.

Oder wie jetzt? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meinte im Zusammenhang mit den Polizisten. Dort werden die Cops nicht mehr auf Deeskalation getrimmt, weil sie immer auf der Hut sein müssen. Jeder könnte eine Waffe haben, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dort zumindest mathematisch deultich höher als bei uns. Damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einen Polizisten erschossen zu werden, bei einer falschen Bewegung. In DE muss ich das bisher nicht.



Angesichts mancher Zustände in Deutschland wäre es mir lieber, die Polizisten würden hier auch mal eine robustere Gangart einlegen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Gegenden, die du meinst, sind Städte. Da ist auch das organisierte Verbrechen höher. Ist ja wohl klar, dass dort mehr Leute erschossen werden.



Komischerweise gibt es aber auch Städte mit sehr liberalen Waffenrechte, und da ist das dann nicht so.

Ja, wie kann das jetzt sein?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es hier so bliebe wie jetzt und nicht jeder Depp eine Knarre bekommt und ich mir nicht sorgen machen muss, auf der Straße abgeknallt zu werden.



Also doch, beim nächsten Anschlag soll es wieder nur tote Zivilisten, aber keine toten Terroristen geben, weil du nicht willst, dass sich Bürger wehren können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal nur so rechnerisch: Wenn jeder mit einer Waffe herumlaufen darf, wie hoch ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, erschossen zu werden?



Na dann stell die mathematische Formel doch mal auf.



Two-Face schrieb:


> So. Damit hätte sich auch das erledgit.



Richtig. Du hast einmal mehr eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass du lieber bewaffnete Kriminelle hast, anstatt dem Bürger die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu wehren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "illegal"? Nicht auf den Besitzer zugelassen oder generell illegal?
> Ich meine mal eine Statistik des BKA gesehen zu haben, das besagt, dass der Missbrauch legaler Waffen seit den 1970ern stark zurückgegangen ist, auch aufgrund verschärfter Gesetze. Einer der Polizistenmörder von Augsburg hatte in den 70ern schonmal einen Polizisten abgeknallt und zwar mit einer legalen Waffe.
> Das zweite Mal, also vor knapp 5 Jahren, mit einer illegalen, die nicht auf ihn zugelassen war.
> Für mich also eher ein Plädoyer für strenge Waffengesetze. Wenn man gegen Illegalen vorgehen will, dann hilfst es nicht, möglichst jeden zu bewaffnen, sondern mal die Lager auszumerzen, die mitten in Europa sind und von denen auch die Terroristen ihre Knarren beziehen.^^



BKA-Zahlen (Kriminalitat): Forum Waffenrecht - Verband - Interessengruppen - Offentlichkeitsarbeit

Wenn man das BKA zitiert, dann doch bitte richtig.

Darüber hinaus, ist es hinlänglich bekannt, dass die meisten Verbrechen im Zusammenhang mit Schusswaffen, eben nicht mit legalen Waffen begangen werden.

Viele Waffen = wenig Verbrechen? | Katja Triebel

Legalwaffenbesitz und Kriminalitat - Deutsches Waffen Journal



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, ich hätte eben gerne weniger tote Zivilisten.



Und willst trotzdem nichts gegen die Tätergruppe machen, die am gefährlichsten ist geschweige denn dem durchschnittlichen Zivilisten die Chance geben, sich zu wehren.

Bisschen Widersprüchlich deine Aussage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Soll ich nochmal das Rechenbeispiel von oben bringen?



Bring es doch überhaupt erstmal, bevor du es wiederholen willst. Du hast ja noch gar kein Beispiel gebracht um deinen (falsche) Behauptung (weniger Waffen, gleich sicherer) zu untermauern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, jeder hätte eine Waffe gehabt. Was hätte die Attentäter dran gehindert, sich gleich in die Luft zu jagen? Und die Kerle einfach erschießen ist leicht gesagt, Überlebende haben berichtet, dass sie sich unter Leichen verstecken mussten, um nicht selber erwischt zu werden. Glaubst du einfach mal in Deckung gehen und zurückfeuern ist ohne Kampfausbildung wie im verdammten Hollywood?



Wir werden es wohl nie wissen, weil es spekulativ bleibt. Eins ist aber Fakt. Ohne Waffe bist du dem Kriminellen mit Waffen immer unterlegen.

Ein Zustand an dem du dich offenbar nicht störst.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, sollen wir allen Moslems die Einreise verweigern, weil einige (einige) Terroristen sein _könnten_?
> Aber stimmt, dazu wollte ich mich ja nicht mehr äußern.



Beantworte du mir doch mal die Frage, warum du damit ein Problem hast? Das müsste doch eigentlich total in deinem Interesse sein. Du willst doch gerne alle betrafen, für die Verfehlungen weniger. 

Also müsste die Forderung nach der Nichteinreise doch voll in deinem Sinne sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wem bin ich den untertan? Aktuell den verdammten Prüfungsterminen. Aber vom Staat hat mich noch nie jemand irgendwo eingeschränkt oder unterdrückt, zumindest nicht als Erwachsener. Mal ganz ehrlich, man müsste sich schon gegen ganz andere Sachen auflehnen, als gegen zu scharfes Waffenrecht, also das hat für mich keine Bedeutung.



Bei deiner Einstellung muss man davon ausgehen. Du willst halt weniger Freiheit für den Bürger, und mehr Macht für den Staat. Das liest sich für mich, wie die Worte eines Untertan. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du definierst Freiheit darüber, dass alle Waffen tragen dürfen? Und da wunderst du dich, wenn ich von Anarchie spreche?



Komisch, die Gründerväter der USA (jene Männer die eine der ältesten demokratischen Verfassung , die noch immer in Kraft ist, geschaffen haben) waren der Ansicht, dass das zu den Freiheiten, eines freien Bürgers gehört.

"Experten" die gegen die Bewaffnung des eigenen Volkes sind, waren z.B. Adolf Hitler, Josef Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Fidel Castro, Kim Il Sung.

Ich glaube die Gründerväter der USA sehen das besser, als die zweitgenannten. 

Welche Gruppe hat deiner Meinung nach Recht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn meine Beiträge Unsinn sind, was sind dann deine?



Fakten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein typisches Beispiel für deinen Charakter, jeder der nicht deine gesellschaftlichen und moralischen Ansichten teilt, eins auf die Mütze geben.



Ich habe mal in der Schule im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt, wehret den Anfängen.

Das Prinzip wende ich an, wenn ich heute über die aktuelle Bedrohung einer Gewaltideologie aus dem arabischen Raum schreibe.

Warum stört es dich, wenn andere Bürger die Demokratie gegen undemokratischen Ideologien verteidigen wollen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Franz Josef Strauß.



Ein guter Politiker. Sowas fällt heute im Haufen voller politischer korrekter Gutmenschen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was die betroffenen Personen nicht wieder lebendig macht.



Das war aber auch die ganze Zeit nicht deine Prämisse. Warum jetzt der Kurswechsel ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Schusswaffe ist eine Schusswaffe und per Definition eine Waffe.
> Ein Steakmesser ist ein Küchenwerzeug.
> Mit einer Waffe werden in der Regel Lebewesen verletzt oder getötet, das ist ihr ursprünglicher Sinn.
> Ein Messer kann man zwar als Waffe benutzen aber auch einen Hammer, eine Flasche oder einen Korkenzieher.
> ...



Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass Waffen für jeden ohne jedwede Kontrolle zu haben sein soll. 

Nur das den Staat das "warum" nichts anzugehen hat. Der Staat soll prüfen, ob jemand Vorbestraft und/oder mentale erkrankt ist. Alles andere hat ihn mMn nichts anzugehen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Finnland eine sehr starke Jagdtradition und auch dort bekommst du nicht einfach so eine Waffe. Du brauchst schon einen triftigen Grund, wenn du dort eine Schusswaffe beantragen willst.



Und trotzdem wiederlegt die am drittstärksten bewaffnete Nation der Welt, deine ganzen Argumente. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Immer wieder muss ich grinsen, wenn du das sagst.
> Weil ich dabei immer wieder an Moslems denken muss.



Und ich muss immer wieder grinsen, wenn ich daran denke, dass das doch voll in deinem Sinn sein müsste. 

Genau das willst du doch, dass alle für die Verfehlungen aller bestraft werden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist, dass man es den Kriminellen nicht noch mehr erleichtern muss, an Schusswaffen zu kommen, da wiederhole ich mich.



Kriminelle kommen doch jetzt auch an Waffen. Kriminelle halten sich nicht an Gesetzte, deshalb sind sie ja Kriminelle.

Warum aber den Bürgern die gesetztestreu sind, die Möglichkeit auf Selbstschutz verwehren?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen Schusswaffen, auch ich war schon mal mit meinem Vater schießen, darf man ja auf der Schießanlage, mit entsprechender Tagesversicherung. Macht mal auch mal Spaß.
> Aber selber mitführen würde ich keine, selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre und ich mein Geld nicht für wichtigere Sachen bräuchte, da bin ich nicht allein.
> Solche schützen aber laschere Waffengesetze nicht, denn dann müsste jeder eine Knarre tragen und wer haftet eigentlich bei Missverständnissen?



Der gleiche wie jetzt auch haftet. Der Waffenbesitzer. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, ich weiß nicht, vielleicht warne ich ja vor den Massenschießereien, die dort jeden Tag stattfinden oder den alltäglichen Amokläufen? Zu den Polizisten habe ich mich ja schon weiter oben geäußert.



Dann hätte ich doch gerne mal einen Beweis von dir, dass die Mehrzahl der Verbrechen mit legalen Waffen begangen wurden. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe weder im echten Leben noch in mitlerweile fast 10 Jahren Forenalltag jemanden getroffen, der mir auf eine derart rhetorische Frage direkt geantwortet hat.



Ich kann ja nichts dafür, dass es dich verwirrt, wenn jemand auf eine direkte Frage, direkt antwortest.

Soll ich Gedankenlesen, wann du eine Frage ernst meinst und wann nicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Waren bestimmt alles Idioten, außer dir.



Da ich keine näheren Angaben dazu habe, kann ich dazu nichts valides sagen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn ein Attentäter mit seiner Kalashnikov daherkommt und ohne Vorwarnung anfängt, Leute abzuknallen, dann frag' ich mich schon, wie dieses "sich wehren" eigentlich aussehen soll. Mir ist noch nie bewusst geworden, dass ich in der Matrix wäre, dazu noch der Auserwählte bin und Kugeln ausweichen könnte.



Auch eine Kalaschinkov hat nicht unbegrenzt Munition, darüber hinaus ist sie nicht sonderlich handlich im Vergleich zu einer Handwaffe. 

Es braucht nur einen Zivilisten, der ihn trifft. Wenn du aber nur unbewaffnete Zivilisten hast, wird das nichts. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, wie viele Tote sind es denn? Wie viele Tote von wie vielen Tätern verursacht? Es gibt eine Hochrechnung, die besagt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einem Autounfall zu sterben, immernoch höher ist, als bei einem terroristischem Anschlag zu sterben.



Na das ist doch beruhigend zu wissen. Also weil ich woanders häufiger sterben kann, muss ich gegen das Problem nichts unternehmen?

Na dann können wir doch auch Waffen legalisieren oder? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit an Behandlungsfehler im KH, an den Folgen von Alkohol und Tabak zu sterben, sind viel höher.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dort, wo jeder sie auch nur beiläufig mal nachlesen kann:
> USA verscharfen Flughafen-Sicherheit wegen Terrorgefahr
> http://www.focus.de/reisen/flug/flughafen-sicherheit-us-behoerden-ziehen-die-schrauben-an_aid_467633.html
> Sowas kommt täglich in den Nachrichten, für gewöhnlich ist es mir neu, dass das anderen neu ist.



Die Aussage von dir "Kein Land der Welt hat so starke Sicherheitsvorkehrungen an Flughäfen wie die USA." wird mit diesen Quellen immer noch nicht belegt. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Was willst du dauernd mit deinen "Angehörigen"? Habe ich etwa irgendwo Opfer verunglimpft? Oder willst du mir hier etwas unlauteres unterstellen? Wenn ja, dann melde das doch den Mods.



Weil du in einer Tour die Gefahren dieser Gewaltideologie verharmlost. Ich würde nur einmal erleben, dass solche Leute, sich mal mit den Opfern dieser Gewaltideologie unterhalten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Terrorist könnte aber jeder sein oder Krimineller. Dafür gibt es keine ethische Beschränkung und die Sicherheit würde ich da schon generell anziehen. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass in heutigen Zeiten Kontrollen verstärkt werden, dann muss man das aber schon auf alle anwenden.



Du hast das Prinzip von Profiling offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Wenn die Mehrheit der Anschläge von einer bestimmten Gruppe verübt wird, dann ist es einfach schlüssig, diese Gruppe verstärkt zu überwachen und nicht pauschal alle Gruppen.

Ich denke du bist für Differenzierung. Warum nicht hier?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei deinen Äußerungen würde mich das zumindest nicht wundern.
> Ich traue niemandem.



Außer den Anhänger einer Gewaltideologie. Die können noch so viele Anschläge begehen, daran störst du dich nicht. 

Muss man halt hinnehmen. Wir sterben ja eh eher an einem Autounfall. Wenn stören da schon dutzende ermordete Zivilisten in Paris und Brüssel. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das Schwachsinn sein?
> Gibt es keine homosexuellen Muslime?
> Erst kürzlich wurde eine von ihnen ermordet, stand in der Zeitung.:schief



Auch unter den Muslime gibt es keine signifikant höhere Werte an Homosexuelle als unter anderen Gruppen.

Also wird die Mehrheit der Muslime wohl nicht Homosexuell sein. Außerdem habe ich die gefragt, wie diese Leute über Homosexuelle denken, nicht wie viele es wohl sind.

https://www.wzb.eu/de/pressemitteilung/islamischer-religioeser-fundamentalismus-ist-weit-verbreitet



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das was du hier postulierst ist pauschalisierender, beleidigender, bevormundener, vorurteilsbeladener, egoistischer Bullshit, dass mir hier langsam die Galle hochkommt.



Wenn das lesen von Beiträge, dafür sorgt, dass dir die Galle hoch kommt, würde ich dringend einen Arztbesuch empfehlen. 

Ich bin zwar gegen Ferndiagnosen, aber das klingt nicht gesund. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sag' mal, für wen hältst die die hier oder, um beim Thema zu bleiben, in den USA geborenen und augewachsenen Muslime? Für Borg, die alle das Bedürnis haben, zu ihrem Kollektiv zu müssen? Glaubst du etwa, nur weil er Angehöriger einer bestimmten Religion ist, erträgt er automatisch Menschenrechtsverletzungen besser als andere? Oder hat keinen Drang danach, seine Meinung äußern zu dürfen? Oder entzieht sich jeglichem Gefühl für die Heimat, in welcher er geboren und aufgewachsen ist? Und für wen hältst du dich eigentlich? Für den Philosophen, der über sie richten darf, wie es im gerade in seinen begrenztem Horizont passt?



http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...d-die-deutschen-Treibhaeuser-des-Terrors.html

Da kannst du alles lesen über die "moderaten" Muslimen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, nicht alle, ein Großteil ist dort geboren und aufgewachsen und war bereits vorher in einem kriminellem Millieu. Was übrigens auch viele sind, die zum IS abwandern.



Ich sagte ja auch nicht alle, sondern ein Teil. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was haben denn bitte meine Zweifel an einem zu lockerem Waffengesetz mit fehlendem Interesse an Sicherheit? Ich habe keine Lust von einem abgeknallt zu werden, der mit verschärftem Waffenrecht keine Waffe bekommen hätte, das ist alles.



Das du Bürgern nicht das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung zugestehst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das behauptet? Als ich schonmal nicht.



Du nicht, aber so verstehe ich die Medien und Politik. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und weil es im Völkerrecht natürlich überall dasselbe Strafmaß gibt.



Ach sind völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege besser/schlechter, je nach Begründung?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so leicht mach ich's dir nicht.



Was auch immer das mit leichtmachen zu tun hat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Was sagst du dann zu den ganzen Politwissenschaftlern, die das von außen beobachten und genau dieselben Worte in den Mund nehmen?



Ich hätte gerne eine Quelle, die mir zeigt, dass das was Herr Trump gesagt hat, nicht von der amerikanischen Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Weil das willst du mir ja weißmachen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Progromnacht war wohl kaum geheim und selbst wenn die Konzentrationslager nur das gewsen wären, was offiziell damals behauptet wurde, wäre es menschenrechtswidrig gewesen. Genauso wie das, was in Saudi-Arabien abgeht, aber nach deiner Definition ja nicht menschenrechtswidrig sein kann, weil es dort ja "rechtens" ist.



Sprach ich von der Programmnacht? Ich sprach vom Völkermord. Und der fand ja wohl, sofern ich das noch Recht in Erinnerung hab im Geheimen statt.

Saudi-Arabien das gleiche. Bestreitest du, dass es in Saudi-Arabien ein Rechtssystem gibt, und das aufgrund diesen Rechtssystems Urteile gefällt werden?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und könntest du es vielleicht mal bleiben lassen, zwischen jeden gefühlt zweiten Satz fünf Absätze reinzuknallen?



Nein kann ich nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das erschwert das ständige zerpflücken und extra-quoten erheblich.



Und das ist mein Problem weil?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Von 2004 bis 2014 gab es in den USA 350.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen.
> 
> Schusswaffentote in den USA: Der Krieg vor der Haustur
> 
> Freie Waffen sind echt ne tolle Idee



So darunter sind alleine schon mal 207.502. Also keine Bedrohung für andere, nur für den einzelnen.

Aber dann? Dann wird nichts weiter gesagt, einfach nur eine absolute Zahl.

Wieviele Morde waren in dem besagten Zeitraum begangen, wieviele davon mit Waffen, wieviele davon mit legalen Waffen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen bringen sich mit ihrem Verhalten selber um. Es hätte keiner was dagegen, wenn sich Waffennarren selber erschießen. Diese Spezies Mensch erschießt aber andere. Und Trump will es ihnren erleichtern.


Der Waffenbesitz ist in der Verfassung der USA garantiert und daran lässt sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Waffenbesitz ist in der Verfassung der USA garantiert und daran lässt sich nichts ändern.


Nein. Er ist nicht in der Verfassung, sondern in einem Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung garantiert und die können, entsprechende Mehrheiten vorrausgesetzt, durch einen weiteren/neueren Verfassungszusatz aufgehoben werden (siehe z.B. 18. und 21. Zusatzartikel, also Einführung und Aufhebung der Prohibition). Wobei man zum 2nd Amandment (und nicht nur den) die Rechtsprechung des Supreme Court beachten sollte. Denn dem obliegt im Zweifelsfall die Interpretation und Auslegung des Ganzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein. Er ist nicht in der Verfassung, sondern in einem Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung garantiert und die können, entsprechende Mehrheiten vorrausgesetzt, durch einen weiteren/neueren Verfassungszusatz aufgehoben werden (siehe z.B. 18. und 21. Zusatzartikel, also Einführung und Aufhebung der Prohibition). Wobei man zum 2nd Amandment (und nicht nur den) die Rechtsprechung des Supreme Court beachten sollte. Denn dem obliegt im Zweifelsfall die Interpretation und Auslegung des Ganzen.



Wobei man sagen muss, dass die ersten 10 Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung als sog. Bill of Rights nochmal gegenüber die restlichen Zusatzartikel hervorgehoben sind.

Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber vielleicht haben die auch so eine Ewigkeitsklausel wie die ersten 20 Artikel unsere Verfassung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass diese Zusatzartikel durchaus aufgehoben werden können, bei entsprechender Mehrheit.
Das mit dem Waffenbesitz stammt ja auch noch aus einer Zeit, in der die USA alles andere als eine vereinte Nation waren und man Angst hatte, dass die Engländer sich das Land zurück holen würden.
Die Waffenlobby ist aber so stark, dass das niemals passieren wird.
Komischer Weise sind es ja die christlichen Rechten, die sehr auf den Waffenbesitz und die Todesstrafe beharren. Komisches Volk.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das müsste ja im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass du eigentlich gar keine Probleme mit dem haben dürftest. Weil du befürwortest es doch, dass alle bestraft werden, wenn wenige etwas falsch machen.
> 
> Oder wie jetzt?


Wo hab' ich gesagt, dass irgendwer zu unrecht bestraft werden soll? Ich habe gegen niemanden zu Unrecht Sanktionen ausgesprochen. Du aber schon.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komischerweise gibt es aber auch Städte mit sehr liberalen Waffenrechte, und da ist das dann nicht so.
> 
> Ja, wie kann das jetzt sein?


Und welche Städte sollen das sein? 
Jetzt bist du wieder einer Quelle schuldig.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch, beim nächsten Anschlag soll es wieder nur tote Zivilisten, aber keine toten Terroristen geben, weil du nicht willst, dass sich Bürger wehren können.


Jetzt kommst du wieder mit so einem Schwachsinn daher.
Immer diese Leute mit ihrer blühenden Phantasie.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann stell die mathematische Formel doch mal auf.


Ganz einfach, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von jemandem erschossen zu werden, der eine Waffe hat? Schon mal deutlich höher, als von jemandem, der keine hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Du hast einmal mehr eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass du lieber bewaffnete Kriminelle hast, anstatt dem Bürger die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu wehren.


Wie hab' ich das denn genau bewiesen?
Ich kann deine merkwürdigen Fehldeutungen langsam echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen, tut mir leid.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BKA-Zahlen (Kriminalitat): Forum Waffenrecht - Verband - Interessengruppen - Offentlichkeitsarbeit
> 
> Wenn man das BKA zitiert, dann doch bitte richtig.
> 
> ...


Was hab' ich denn schon wieder falsch zitiert?
Für mich ist das eher ein Beweis für härtere Waffengesetze, wenn die Anzahl vom Gebrauch von Illegalen zunimmt, heißt das im Umkehschluss, dass Kriminellen nicht mehr so leicht an legale rankommen. Wegen der strengeren Waffengesetze.
Willst du für Kriminelle eine Freikarte für Schusswaffen, oder willst du verhindern, dass sie an welche kommen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und willst trotzdem nichts gegen die Tätergruppe machen, die am gefährlichsten ist geschweige denn dem durchschnittlichen Zivilisten die Chance geben, sich zu wehren.
> 
> Bisschen Widersprüchlich deine Aussage.


Öhm, Tätergruppe?
Welche Tätergruppe?
Wenn einer ein Täter ist, muss er doch erst mal eine Tat begangen haben, oder nicht? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bring es doch überhaupt erstmal, bevor du es wiederholen willst. Du hast ja noch gar kein Beispiel gebracht um deinen (falsche) Behauptung (weniger Waffen, gleich sicherer) zu untermauern.


Du hast auch nichts gebracht um deinen zu untermauern, oder wie soll irgendwas sicherer werden, wenn der Spinner plötzlich mit 'ner Knarre rumlaufen darf?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir werden es wohl nie wissen, weil es spekulativ bleibt. Eins ist aber Fakt. Ohne Waffe bist du dem Kriminellen mit Waffen immer unterlegen.
> 
> Ein Zustand an dem du dich offenbar nicht störst.


Na was kann ich denn bitte dafür, dass Kriminelle an illegale Waffen gelangen?
Öhm, sorry, aber daran ist nicht das Waffengesetz schuld, sondern Unfähigkeit der Behörden, den Handel mit Illegalen zu unterbinden. Gelangen Kriminelle nicht mehr an Schusswaffen, dann brauchen die Bürger auch keine, um sich gegen sie zu wehren.
Schuld ist daran aus meiner Sicht die nicht ausreichend bereinigten Militärbestände aus dem Kosovokrieg und das Schengenabkommen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beantworte du mir doch mal die Frage, warum du damit ein Problem hast? Das müsste doch eigentlich total in deinem Interesse sein. Du willst doch gerne alle betrafen, für die Verfehlungen weniger.
> 
> Also müsste die Forderung nach der Nichteinreise doch voll in deinem Sinne sein.


Nochmal: Wo hab' ich denn gesagt, dass ich jemand zu Unrecht bestrafen will? 
Dass jemand erst mal eine gewisse Eignung duchlaufen muss, um sich eine Waffe zu kaufen und diese dann vor unberechtigtem Gebrauch (Unbefugte, Kinder und, ha!, Diebstahl duch Kriminelle) zu schützen ist keine Strafe. Ich brauche ja auch nicht umsonst erst mal den Führerschein, wenn ich einsteigen und losfahren will.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei deiner Einstellung muss man davon ausgehen. Du willst halt weniger Freiheit für den Bürger, und mehr Macht für den Staat. Das liest sich für mich, wie die Worte eines Untertan.


Klassisches Beispiel für dich, anhand einer nachvollziehbaren Meinung gegenüber eines gewissen Themas, Rückschlüsse auf dessen gesamtpolitische Einstellung ziehen.
Stimmt, ich bin voll dafür, dass der Staat wieder so richtig die Kontrolle übernimmt, freie Meinungsäußerung unterbindet, Wahlen verboten werden und die Planwirtschaft eingeführt wird.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, die Gründerväter der USA (jene Männer die eine der ältesten demokratischen Verfassung , die noch immer in Kraft ist, geschaffen haben) waren der Ansicht, dass das zu den Freiheiten, eines freien Bürgers gehört.


Du kannst die Zustände von vor 300 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen.
Damals waren die USA grade erst dem Kolinialstatus entsprungen und befanden sich daraufhin in einem Bürgerkrieg. Darüberhinaus wollte man sowas wie wehrlose Sklaven nicht mehr haben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Experten" die gegen die Bewaffnung des eigenen Volkes sind, waren z.B. Adolf Hitler, Josef Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, Fidel Castro, Kim Il Sung.


Entwaffnet wird hier doch niemand.
Die geltenden Gesetze sollen nur verhindern, dass Leute mit potentieller, krimineller Energie an Schusswaffen gelangen.
Dass dies trotzdem geschieht, liegt an der Untätigkeit der Regierungen und deren Fehlentscheidungen in der Vergangenheit.
Wer aber eine Waffe will, muss das eben nur beantragen und ein Bedürfnis nachweisen. "Entwaffnet" wird ja praktisch keiner, sonst müsste ja jeder schon eine Waffe gehabt haben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fakten.


Was denn für Fakten? Ich habe noch nie einen Fakt von dir gesehen. Nur irgendwelche Berichte und Kolumnen, die du so auslegst, damit sie dir in den Kram passen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum stört es dich, wenn andere Bürger die Demokratie gegen undemokratischen Ideologien verteidigen wollen?


Seit wann stört mich sowas?
Hab' ich mich irgendwo offen den Terrorismus befürwortet?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein guter Politiker. Sowas fällt heute im Haufen voller politischer korrekter Gutmenschen.


Jop, Korrupt bis ins Mark, schimpfte über Ausländer, diskriminierte AIDS-Kranke, wirtschaftete mehr in die eigenen Tasche, als er je zugeben wollte...
Hey, ähnelt irgendwie bis auf ein paar Details stark heutigen Politikern.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das war aber auch die ganze Zeit nicht deine Prämisse. Warum jetzt der Kurswechsel ?


Welcher Kurswechsel?
Wenn jemand mit einer nicht ausrechend abgesicherten Waffe erschossen wird, hilft auch ein Strafprozess gegen den Schützen bzw. dem Waffenhalter dem Opfer auch nichts mehr.
Also deswegen ein Gesetz, welches solchen Gebrauch überhaupt erst mal verhindert.
Wenn die Waffe dann in einem Safe liegt und es der Unbefugte immernoch schafft, dranzukommen, so hat der Waffenhalter wenigstens alles vorschriftsmäßige getan, sie zu sichern. Allerdings ist schonmal die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Waffe aus unbefugt aus einem Safe zu nehmen schon mal deutlich geringer, als sie nur der Schublade im Nachttisch zu klauen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass Waffen für jeden ohne jedwede Kontrolle zu haben sein soll.
> 
> Nur das den Staat das "warum" nichts anzugehen hat. Der Staat soll prüfen, ob jemand Vorbestraft und/oder mentale erkrankt ist. Alles andere hat ihn mMn nichts anzugehen.


Doch, das hat ihn schon was, denn wenn der Antragssteller garantiert, dass er damit auf die Jagd geht bzw. Sportschütze ist, vergewissert er schon mal keine schädlichen Absichten. Wenn er ein Vorstrafenregister hat, kann man ihm eine Erlaubnis immernoch verwehren.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wiederlegt die am drittstärksten bewaffnete Nation der Welt, deine ganzen Argumente.


Es widerlegt überhaupt nichts, es beweist nur, dass es in verschiedenen Ländern verschiedene Kulturen und Gesellschaften gibt.
Und Finnland hat nicht annähernd so viele schlecht integrierte und benachteiligte Anhänger anderer, ethischer Herkunft, als die USA, dort ist auch die Kriminalität geringer, schon ohne Schusswaffen. Und ich hab' noch keine Statistik gesehen, wie viele Menschen von anderen Menschen in berechtigter Notwehr erschossen wurden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich muss immer wieder grinsen, wenn ich daran denke, dass das doch voll in deinem Sinn sein müsste.
> 
> Genau das willst du doch, dass alle für die Verfehlungen aller bestraft werden.


Du kannst dir ruhig weiter irgendwelchen Blödsinn einreden, den ich nicht gesagt habe, ändert nichts an meinen Aussagen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kriminelle kommen doch jetzt auch an Waffen. Kriminelle halten sich nicht an Gesetzte, deshalb sind sie ja Kriminelle.
> 
> Warum aber den Bürgern die gesetztestreu sind, die Möglichkeit auf Selbstschutz verwehren?


Ich habe ihnen nirgendwo das Recht auf Selbstschutz abgesprochen.
Mein Problem ist, dass mit erleichterten Waffengesetzen auch potentielle Kriminelle leichter an Schusswaffen gelangen. Woher willst du wissen, dass jeder Kriminelle automatisch an Schusswaffen gelangt? England hat die strengsten Waffengesetze, dort nehmen die Kriminellen dann halt Messer. Immernoch besser, als eine Pistole.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich doch gerne mal einen Beweis von dir, dass die Mehrzahl der Verbrechen mit legalen Waffen begangen wurden.


Die Mehrzahl der Waffen wurde gestohlen. 
Von legalen Waffenhaltern.
Weil sie nicht - oh, Überraschung, abgesichert waren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch eine Kalaschinkov hat nicht unbegrenzt Munition, darüber hinaus ist sie nicht sonderlich handlich im Vergleich zu einer Handwaffe.
> 
> Es braucht nur einen Zivilisten, der ihn trifft. Wenn du aber nur unbewaffnete Zivilisten hast, wird das nichts.


Es nützt auch nichts, wenn von 100 berechtigten Waffenträgern einer ein Krimineller ist, der damit 10 Leute umbringt. Wenn ihn dann die restlichen 90 killen, so sind immernoch 10 tot. Gerade dann, wenn er zu den Kriminellen gehört, welcher mit strengeren Waffengesetzen nicht an Illegale rangekommen wäre. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das ist doch beruhigend zu wissen. Also weil ich woanders häufiger sterben kann, muss ich gegen das Problem nichts unternehmen?


Nö, aber du generalisierts das Problem bis hin zu offener Diskriminierung. Du bist ein klassisches Beispiel, für die Auswirkungen von Terror, einer der Schiss hat, von 4 Millionen Muslime umgebracht zu werden. Damit haben die Terroristen genau das erreicht, was sie wollten, nämlich Angst und Zwietracht sähen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du in einer Tour die Gefahren dieser Gewaltideologie verharmlost. Ich würde nur einmal erleben, dass solche Leute, sich mal mit den Opfern dieser Gewaltideologie unterhalten.


Wo hab' ich was verharmlost? Wieder dichtest du mir hier was rein.
Könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass du einfach nur sein, dass du die Gefahren aufbauschst?
Und was hast du eigenltich immer mit deinen Opfern? Meinst du etwa, dass wenn ausnahmslos alle Opfer von islamistischem Terror alle Vorurteile gegenüber Moslems entwickeln, Opfer von Schusswaffen dagegen alle für lockerere Gesetze im Umgang damit wären?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast das Prinzip von Profiling offensichtlich nicht verstanden. Wenn die Mehrheit der Anschläge von einer bestimmten Gruppe verübt wird, dann ist es einfach schlüssig, diese Gruppe verstärkt zu überwachen und nicht pauschal alle Gruppen.
> 
> Ich denke du bist für Differenzierung. Warum nicht hier?


...und was ist wenn jene Gruppe wider Erwarten Gleichgesinnte, Verbündete, bezahlter Helfer in anderen Gruppen haben? Könnte ich mir beim IS durchaus vorstellen.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außer den Anhänger einer Gewaltideologie. Die können noch so viele Anschläge begehen, daran störst du dich nicht.


Jop, es kümmert mich überhaupt nicht, wenn Leute draufgehen.
Mal wieder eine schöne Unterstellung von dir.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch unter den Muslime gibt es keine signifikant höhere Werte an Homosexuelle als unter anderen Gruppen.
> 
> Also wird die Mehrheit der Muslime wohl nicht Homosexuell sein. Außerdem habe ich die gefragt, wie diese Leute über Homosexuelle denken, nicht wie viele es wohl sind.


Wer redet denn von "wie vielen"?
Ich habe nur angedeutet, dass die Möglichkeit bestünde, dass es auch in islamischen Ländern Homosexuelle geben könnte. Maßgeblich weniger als sonstwo ist es wahscheinlich auch nicht. Und genau das wäre eine Personengruppe, die in einem islamischem Land garantiert nicht "glücklicher" werden könnte.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das lesen von Beiträge, dafür sorgt, dass dir die Galle hoch kommt, würde ich dringend einen Arztbesuch empfehlen.
> 
> Ich bin zwar gegen Ferndiagnosen, aber das klingt nicht gesund.


Weiß nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch nur allergisch gegen rechtspopulistischen, pauschalisierenden und vorurteilsbeladenem Schwachsinn, deswegen sollen Leute duchaus schon mal Magenprobleme bekommen haben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - DIE WELT
> 
> Da kannst du alles lesen über die "moderaten" Muslimen.


Nicht einmal auf deiner Springer-Zeitung lese ich was von einem verallgemeinerndem Problem, das sich ausnahmslos auf alle Muslime anwenden lässt (außer vielleicht, der Artikel ist eine Kolumne von Henryk Broder).
Lediglich was von einem Integrationsproblem und das ist nun wahrlich nichts neues.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das du Bürgern nicht das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung zugestehst.


Nein, das habe ich nicht.
Du musst dringend mal aufhören, simple Aussagen mit irgendwelchen grundlegenden Ansichten zu assoziieren.
Notwehr ist ein Recht, das jedem zusteht. Wenn bei mir jemand einbricht, ich besitze eine legale Schusswaffe, er bedroht akut mein Leben, darf ich ihn damit erschießen. Ich darf die Schusswaffe nur nicht offen tragen und ungesichert mitnehmen. Zu Recht, ich könnte zum Beispiel zu einem Risiko für Polizeibeamte werden, wenn ich mal in eine Verkehrskontrolle gerate. Der Polizist weiß ja schließlich erst mal nicht, wieso ich die dabei habe, ob ich sie legal besitze und ob ich überhaupt zurechnungsfähig bin. Würde das ohnehin schon sorgenvolle Leben von Ordnungshütern nicht grade erleichtern.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach sind völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege besser/schlechter, je nach Begründung?


Nein, es gibt ein Strafmaß.
Wer kommt länger in den Knast, derjenige, der 3 Typen umgebracht hat oder der mit 10 auf dem Kerbholz?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Quelle, die mir zeigt, dass das was Herr Trump gesagt hat, nicht von der amerikanischen Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Weil das willst du mir ja weißmachen.


Nein, das wollte ich nicht.
Ich habe Trumps aussagen nur in einem moralischem Kontext bewertet. Auch das darf ich in einem Land, in dem Meinungsfreiheit gilt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sprach ich von der Programmnacht? Ich sprach vom Völkermord. Und der fand ja wohl, sofern ich das noch Recht in Erinnerung hab im Geheimen statt.
> 
> Saudi-Arabien das gleiche. Bestreitest du, dass es in Saudi-Arabien ein Rechtssystem gibt, und das aufgrund diesen Rechtssystems Urteile gefällt werden?


Es geht doch nicht um das Rechtssystem.
Es geht um die moralische Bewertung des ganzen und nur wenn das in einem Staat "erlaubt" ist, ändert das nichts an seiner moralischen Bedeutung. Schon gar nicht, wenn es diskriminierend, menschenverachtend und herabwürdigend ist.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das ist mein Problem weil?


Weil ich dann vielleicht mal versehentlich Zeilenlöschen eine von dir geschriebene Textstelle lösche?
Kann ja mal passieren, weiß nicht.
Reg' dich dann aber bitte nicht auf, wenn sowas passiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> ... Aber Hauptasche erst mal Millionen Menschen unter Genrealverdacht stellen.


Wieviele Menschen sterben durch Waffengewalt und wieviele durch Terrorismus?
Das man Waffenbesitzern unbd erst recht Waffenträgern Vorsicht gegenüber
walten lässt ist eine sehr vernünftige Angewohnheit.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Waffenbesitz ist in der Verfassung  der USA garantiert und daran lässt sich nichts ändern.


Ein Stück Papier ist ein Stück Papier und Menschen können neue Papiere erstellen.
Keine Verfassung gilt unbegrenzt und ist ntürlich veränderbar.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele Menschen sterben durch Waffengewalt und wieviele durch Terrorismus?
> Das man Waffenbesitzern unbd erst recht Waffenträgern Vorsicht gegenüber
> walten lässt ist eine sehr vernünftige Angewohnheit.



Wieviele Menschen sterben durch Dummheit, ohne das eine Waffe im Spiel war? Definitiv nicht weniger.

Ich vertraue nem Waffenbesitzer bzw Waffenträger (darunter gehören auch praktisch alle Polizeibeamte die man so draussen antrifft und sehr viele Sicherheitsleute!) deutlich mehr als einem nett scheinenden Kerl in der dunklen Gasse nach Mitternacht. 

Wären Waffen so ein Problem, würde die USA aktuell so aussehen wie in diversen Filmen: eine trostlose Wüste wo die Reste der Bevölkerung sich immer noch beschießen. So sieht das Land aber nicht aus, die Waffen werden für alles mögliche eingesetzt, vom Training (ja, man kann damit trainieren!) bis zum Spaß haben oder jagen.  Vergiss nicht wieviele Knarren in dem Land unterwegs sind, die kann schon keiner mehr zählen, nicht mal schätzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Trotzdem wäre mir jede Waffe die nicht im Umlauf ist lieber und die schlechten Seiten eines Landes zeigt man auch kaum


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2016)

Meint ihr nicht, das ihr es euch mit eurer Verallgemeinerung auf "Waffe" nicht etwas zu einfach macht? Manchmal wäre die Lektüre des Waffengesetzes und ggf. noch entsprechender Lehrbücher, wie sie auch für die Vorbereitung auf die Waffensachkundeprüfung genutzt werden, besser, als irgendwelche Allgemeinplätze rauszuhauen, die nur offenbaren das man keinen blasen Schimmer davon hat, was überhaupt als (Schuss-)Waffe zählt, damit gleichgestellt ist und was für Gegenstände des täglichen Lebens davon betroffen sind. Gerade letzteres kann auch Personen, welche der Meinung sind sie haben ja keinerlei "Waffen", bei einer Kontrolle recht schnell in Probleme bringen.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, das ihr es euch mit eurer Verallgemeinerung auf "Waffe" nicht etwas zu einfach macht? Manchmal wäre die Lektüre des Waffengesetzes und ggf. noch entsprechender Lehrbücher, wie sie auch für die Vorbereitung auf die Waffensachkundeprüfung genutzt werden, besser, als irgendwelche Allgemeinplätze rauszuhauen, die nur offenbaren das man keinen blasen Schimmer davon hat, was überhaupt als (Schuss-)Waffe zählt, damit gleichgestellt ist und was für Gegenstände des täglichen Lebens davon betroffen sind. Gerade letzteres kann auch Personen, welche der Meinung sind sie haben ja keinerlei "Waffen", bei einer Kontrolle recht schnell in Probleme bringen.



Alle wissen was als Waffe zählt. Ich hab z.B. auch einige Klappmesser die ich so nicht mitführen darf, weil sie halt einhändig geöffnet werden können. Entferne ich ein Bauteil, kann ich sie hingegen fast überall tragen.
Die Leute die sich das zulegen was als Waffe zählt, kennen sich auch sehr gut aus. Gerade die Amis, bei denen ist das Kultur, Tradition und Alltag. Hier eher weniger, aber auch hier wissen alle bescheid.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Es dreht sich hier ja in erster Linie alles um die traditionellen Waffen speziell eben Schusswaffen wobei man natürlich quasi alles als Waffe gebrauchen könnte wenn man es denn will


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Alle wissen was als Waffe zählt. [...] Hier eher weniger, aber auch hier wissen alle bescheid.


Gewagte These bei den hier vorgebrachten Allgemeinplätzen und pawlowschen Reflexen. Und unter solchen Bedingungen bin ich sogar froh, dass man keine direkte Demkratie hat. Denn wo Ressentiment und Unwissenheit den Ton angeben, wird der größte Unsinn beklatscht und durchgewunken.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gewagte These bei den hier vorgebrachten Allgemeinplätzen und pawlowschen Reflexen. Und unter solchen Bedingungen bin ich sogar froh, dass man keine direkte Demkratie hat. Denn wo Ressentiment und Unwissenheit den Ton angeben, wird der größte Unsinn beklatscht und durchgewunken.



Wo wird denn was durchgewunken? 
Ich weiß welche Waffen ich hier besitzen darf, welche ich tragen darf und welche eben nicht ohne einen entsprechenden Schein. 
Wer sich natürlich aus reiner Dummheit im Ausland z.B. Wurfsterne, Butterflymesser oder aufgebohrte Softair-Knarren bestellt, hat n Problem. Aber hier gilt wie immer: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Ich hab keine Angst das die Waffen gegen mich eingesetzt werden, gar nicht. 
Einige Amis kenne ich, die haben z.B. n Problem wenn sie in einem Staat sind wo das open carry erlaubt ist und auf ein mal die hälfte aller Menschen die man so trifft, mit ner nicht gerade kleinen Knarre durch die Gegend spaziert - offen versteht sich. Mich würde das nicht stören, denn gerade da wo Waffen offen getragen werden, passiert am wenigsten. 
Die Massenschießereien fangen die Leute auch an Orten an wo am wenigsten Waffen zu erwarten sind. Würden die neben einem Schießplatz oder einer Polizeistation rumballern, wäre das in wenigen Minuten vorbei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

Bei vielem gilt ja auch das man sich im Vorfeld schlau macht was man darf oder nicht auch wenn man bestimmte Artikel so erwerben könnte. Ich hatte ja schon viel von der Welt gesehen und hatte mich wirklich gewundert was man in so manchem Land so einfach kaufen hätte können ohne rote Ohren zu bekommen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei vielem gilt ja auch das man sich im Vorfeld schlau macht was man darf oder nicht auch wenn man bestimmte Artikel so erwerben könnte. Ich hatte ja schon viel von der Welt gesehen und hatte mich wirklich gewundert was man in so manchem Land so einfach kaufen hätte können ohne rote Ohren zu bekommen.



Ich verstehe z.B. auch nicht warum hier Wurfsterne verboten sind. Diese sind als Waffe gesehen recht harmlos, andere, legale Waffen - nicht. Gesetze muss man nicht verstehen, ansonsten verliert man den gesunden Menschenverstand ziemlich schnell. Kennen und befolgen oder dagegen vorgehen reicht. 
Die Amis haben ihre Knarren und das wird man nicht mehr los. Hat sich so entwickelt. Das ist in etwa genau so eine Aufgabe wie Russland "trocken" legen. Prohibition wurde versucht - und ist gescheitert. Auch das Thema Waffen in den USA wird sich nicht lösen lassen, schon gar nicht während unserer Lebenszeit.

Was da also die Politiker angeht, die haben nur 2 Wege. Entweder gehen sie auf die Waffenlobby zu oder nicht. Davon hängt aber auch ihre Wählerzahl ab sowie ihre Finanzierung. Die Politiker in den USA dürfen nicht nur, sie müssen Gelder für ihre Sache irgendwo auftreiben. Wenn also ein Kandidat, egal für welche Regierungsebene, eine entsprechende Anfrage stellt und seine Unterstützung zusichert, kann der auf die Waffenlobby zählen. So ne Art von Abkommen, oder auch stumpf gesagt: Kredit.
Sie investieren in einen Politiker, der dann eben die Absätze der Waffenindustrie steigert, wenn der nicht zu blöd dafür ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mich noch an meine Jugend erinnern wo quasi fast jeder mal Nunchakus selbst gebaut hatte und am Mann hatte ( Training sollte man vorab gemacht haben ) und selbst Wurfsterne wurden im Eigenbau hergestellt. So gekauft mag vieles noch harmlos sein bis man es entsprechend modifiziert das es mehr Schaden anrichtet. In der jetzigen Zeit ist es eher der Baseballschläger den man so gesehen zwar haben darf aber eher alleine im Wagen etc. als Waffe angesehen werden kann.
 Die Amis sind es halt so gewöhnt und die Hillibiilys lassen sich von Marotten kaum abbringen und daher hat die Waffenlobby dort die größten Anhänger.


----------



## -Freeman- (8. Mai 2016)

Wer in einem Umfeld Wohnt beispielsweise, indem das tragen einer Waffe eine Notwendig erscheint, sollte sich besser gedanken darüber machen, Umzuziehen in eine friedlichere Gegend wo keine Gewalt vorherrscht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (8. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Waffenbesitz ist in der Verfassung der USA garantiert und daran lässt sich nichts ändern.



Hmmm, ich würde mir soviel Respekt bei unserem Grundgesetz in Sachen Religionsfreiheit wünschen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo wird denn was durchgewunken?
> Ich weiß welche Waffen ich hier besitzen darf, welche ich tragen darf und welche eben nicht ohne einen entsprechenden Schein.



Du weißt das?
Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Klar, Schusswaffen sind nicht erlaubt, das ist keine Frage, aber darf ich in der Öffentlichkeit mit einem Baseballschläger herumlaufen?
Darf ich mir ein Küchenmesser in die Jackentasche stecken?
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

Dürfte bei Erklärungsnotstand in den Fundus der Ordnungsmacht wandern wenn gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt sind


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> aber darf ich in der Öffentlichkeit mit einem Baseballschläger herumlaufen?


Interessante Frage, ich glaube in den USA darf man das teilweise.
Mein alter Sportlehrer hat mal was darüber erzählt, nur dummerweise weiß ich das nicht mehr.


Threshold schrieb:


> Darf ich mir ein Küchenmesser in die Jackentasche stecken?
> Keine Ahnung.


Nö, es sei denn die Klinge ist nicht länger als 12cm.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, es sei denn die Klinge ist nicht länger als 12cm.



Was mache ich denn, wenn ich mir ein Küchenmesser im Laden kaufe? 
Muss ich es dann von der Polizei zu meinem Haus geleiten lassen?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn, wenn ich mir ein Küchenmesser im Laden kaufe?
> Muss ich es dann von der Polizei zu meinem Haus geleiten lassen?


Also ich kenne einen, der hat ein Brotzeitmesser geschenkt bekommen, nahm es im Zug mit nach Hause, durch Zufall kam die Polizei drauf. Das Messer hat er bis heute nicht wieder gesehen.
Keine Ahnung, ich denke, wenn du's extra im Auto verstaust in Verpackung wird das nichts machen.

Der Hintergrund mit den 12cm ist ja im Prinzip ganz witzig.
Rammst du einen eine länger als 12cm lange Klinge ins Herz, so heißt es, verblutet er in weniger als 10 Minuten. 10 Minuten ist die durchschnittliche Dauer die in Deutschland ein Notarzt zum Unfallort braucht. In der Theorie.
Als ich noch beim BRK als Dritter Mann im Rettungswagen mitgefahren bin, hat mal einer bei einem VU in der Pampa 20 Minuten gerbaucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

Nein du musst den Kauf einen Monat im voraus anmelden und wirst in Begleitung erst den Kauf tätigen können.
Normalerweise hat man nach dem Kauf das Ding ja nicht einsatzbereit am Körper sondern eher verpackt und es gibt ja sogar Ausnahmen was die Klingenlänge angeht und wie man es tragen kann bzw wie man mit dem Besitz umgeht


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Ach so, auspacken und in die Jackentasche stecken kann ich es nicht?
Gut, Teilweise gehen die Verpackungen echt schwer auf. Meist braucht man ein Messer dafür, blöd, wenn das Messer noch eingepackt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den.
> 
> Genauso wie es einen moderaten *Kommunismus* oder Nationalsozialismus gibt[emoji38][emoji38]



Sorry, aber zimlicher Blödsinn was du da sagst.
Wirklichen Kommunismus gab es noch nie da es sich dabei um eine Utopie handelt die mangels menschicher Makel nicht umsetzbar ist. Entsprechend, da es keinen Kommunismus gab und gibt, kann er auch nicht extremistisch sein.
Alle Systeme die von sich behauptet haben kommunistisch zu sein, oder vom Westen als kommunistisch bezeichnet wurden / werden waren entweder sozialistisch, maoistisch oder stalinistisch, aber sicher nicht kommunistisch.

Ergo die Idee des Kommunismus mit der verbrecherischen Idologie des Nationalsozialismus gleichsetzen zu wollen ist völlig affig und abwägig.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Moderate Muslime oder diesen moderaten Islam gibt es nicht. Wer immer noch daran glaubt kämmt sich morgens mit dem Hammer die Haare.



Komisch, wieso gibt es denn hier keinen Dschihad?
Oder in den USA -- um bei Trump zu bleiben?
Die Muslime in den USA sind vor allem Amerikaner, denn im Gegensatz zu Deutschland sind die USA ein Einwandererland und jemand, der US Bürger ist, ist Amerikaner. Ganz einfach.
Da wird nicht davon redetet, dass seine Vorfahren mal aus Pakistan oder der Türkei kamen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt das?
> Ich hab keine Ahnung.
> Klar, Schusswaffen sind nicht erlaubt, das ist keine Frage, aber darf ich in der Öffentlichkeit mit einem Baseballschläger herumlaufen?
> Darf ich mir ein Küchenmesser in die Jackentasche stecken?
> Keine Ahnung.



Ja, kannst beides rumtragen. Aber nicht auf Versammlungen wie Demonstrationen. 
Du kannst auch fixed blades bis zu ner gewissen Länge und auch Klappmesser tragen. Beim Klappmesser muss das so sein, das dieser nicht mit einer Hand und/oder automatisch (Springmechanismus) geöffnet wird, wenn du also kurz was entfernst, kannste das auch rumschleppen. Ansonsten halt in nem verschlossenen Behältniss, da können die blauen Marsmännchen nix machen. 
Die Gesetze sind hier schief und krumm. Gerade fixed blades, also ganz normale, gerade Messer (nicht klappbar) die von jedem über 18 überall rumgetragen werden können wo das nicht direkt verboten ist - ich hätte davor mehr Angst als vor ner Schusswaffe.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Gesetze sind hier schief und krumm. Gerade fixed blades, also ganz normale, gerade Messer (nicht klappbar) die von jedem über 18 überall rumgetragen werden können wo das nicht direkt verboten ist - ich hätte davor mehr Angst als vor ner Schusswaffe.



Aber mit einem Messer muss jemand dich direkt attackieren. Bei Schusswaffen kriegst du die Bedrohung praktisch nicht mit.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Messer muss jemand dich direkt attackieren. Bei Schusswaffen kriegst du die Bedrohung praktisch nicht mit.



Wenn du magst, sieh dir einige Videos zu Messerangriffen an, sowohl von Überwachungskameras als auch von Polizeitraining/Experimenten. Das geht so schnell wenn man überrascht wird, da können selbst trainierte Leute kaum reagieren. 
Da gibts keinen Unterschied und im Gegensatz zu einer Schusswaffe kann hier jeder mit einem Messer rumspazieren ohne was illegales zu tun > weit größere Bedrohung so gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

Mit einer Schusswaffe verletzt du aber nicht nur die Person, die du damit direkt triffst, sondern ggf. auch dahinter dahinter stehende Personen.
Ich hab' mal ein Video gesehen, da hat schon eine Pistole des Kalibers 9x19 (mitunter meistverbreitetes Großkaliber bei den Pistolen) durch 4 Seifenblöcke durchgeschosen und den fünften auch fast noch mit durchdrungen, wobei ein Seifenblock repräsentativ für einen menschlichen Körper war.
So eine Kugel durchdringt auch ganz leicht mal eine Autotür. 
Da muss man schon mal von den Fernsehkrimis wegkommen.
Das nächste Problem, nur wenige wissen um die tatsächliche Wirkung so einer Schusswaffe, haben i.d.R. zuviel Kino geguckt und glauben dass damit nur das getroffen wird, was als erstes getoffen wurde.
Den Waffenschein gibt's also nicht umsonst.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2016)

Ich war beim Bund, ich weiß, was für eine Durchschlagskraft eine Kugel haben kann. 
Aber die meisten Leute rennen nicht mit so einer Waffe herum, die haben eher eine Standard Beretta oder eine 22er -- da kleiner.

Und dass die USA ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Waffen haben, ist ja nichts Neues. Ebenso die Gefängnispolitik, wo niemand resozialisiert sondern nur weggesperrt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo hab' ich gesagt, dass irgendwer zu unrecht bestraft werden soll? Ich habe gegen niemanden zu Unrecht Sanktionen ausgesprochen. Du aber schon.



Zu Unrecht nicht. Zur Gefahrenabwehr. Das ist ein Unterschied. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und welche Städte sollen das sein?
> Jetzt bist du wieder einer Quelle schuldig.



Washington DC (Hauptstadt der USA, sehr strenges Waffenrecht)

Washington crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Arlington (direkter Nachbarort in Virgina, liberales Waffenrecht)

Arlington VA crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt kommst du wieder mit so einem Schwachsinn daher.
> Immer diese Leute mit ihrer blühenden Phantasie.



Willst du mündigen Bürgern erlauben, Waffen für Selbstverteidigung zu erwerben, ja oder nein?

PS: Ich werde in meinem Text mehrfach auf diese Frage verweisen. Nur damit es kein Missverständnis gibt, welche Frage ich meine. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von jemandem erschossen zu werden, der eine Waffe hat? Schon mal deutlich höher, als von jemandem, der keine hat.



Vor so viel mathematischer „Intelligenz“ neige ich demütig mein Haupt. Nach der Logik können wir ja alles verbieten, was gefährlich ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie hab' ich das denn genau bewiesen?
> Ich kann deine merkwürdigen Fehldeutungen langsam echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen, tut mir leid.



Siehe zuvor meine Frage. Ich verweise jetzt immer darauf.   



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hab' ich denn schon wieder falsch zitiert?
> Für mich ist das eher ein Beweis für härtere Waffengesetze, wenn die Anzahl vom Gebrauch von Illegalen zunimmt, heißt das im Umkehschluss, dass Kriminellen nicht mehr so leicht an legale rankommen. Wegen der strengeren Waffengesetze.
> Willst du für Kriminelle eine Freikarte für Schusswaffen, oder willst du verhindern, dass sie an welche kommen?



Du willst es offensichtlich nicht versehen oder? Kriminelle kümmern sich nicht um Gesetze. Ob die Waffengesetze jetzt liberal sind (USA) oder sehr scharf (Deutschland) hält sich nicht davon ab, sich Waffen zu besorgen.

Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass schärfere Waffengesetze daran was ändern. Das einzige was du erreichst, sind Bürger die sich gegen die Kriminelle nicht wehren können.

Deshalb einmal mehr mein Verweis auf die Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, Tätergruppe?
> Welche Tätergruppe?
> Wenn einer ein Täter ist, muss er doch erst mal eine Tat begangen haben, oder nicht?



Also immer erst abwarten, bis jemand eine Tat begangen hat oder wie? Gefahrenabwehr und Prävention sind also überflüssig, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast auch nichts gebracht um deinen zu untermauern, oder wie soll irgendwas sicherer werden, wenn der Spinner plötzlich mit 'ner Knarre rumlaufen darf?



Ein Spinner (also ein mental kranker) soll doch noch meinem Vorschlag gar keine Waffe erhalten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na was kann ich denn bitte dafür, dass Kriminelle an illegale Waffen gelangen?
> Öhm, sorry, aber daran ist nicht das Waffengesetz schuld, sondern Unfähigkeit der Behörden, den Handel mit Illegalen zu unterbinden. Gelangen Kriminelle nicht mehr an Schusswaffen, dann brauchen die Bürger auch keine, um sich gegen sie zu wehren.
> Schuld ist daran aus meiner Sicht die nicht ausreichend bereinigten Militärbestände aus dem Kosovokrieg und das Schengenabkommen.



Kannst du mir einen Staat nennen, wo Kriminelle wirksam daran gehindert werden an Schusswaffen zu kommen? Andernfalls bleibt dein Vorschlag nicht umsetzbar, weil illusorisch. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wo hab' ich denn gesagt, dass ich jemand zu Unrecht bestrafen will?



Ich verweise auf meine Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Klassisches Beispiel für dich, anhand einer nachvollziehbaren Meinung gegenüber eines gewissen Themas, Rückschlüsse auf dessen gesamtpolitische Einstellung ziehen.
> Stimmt, ich bin voll dafür, dass der Staat wieder so richtig die Kontrolle übernimmt, freie Meinungsäußerung unterbindet, Wahlen verboten werden und die Planwirtschaft eingeführt wird.



Wer grundlegende Probleme mit Aspekten der Freiheit hat, lässt diesen Verdacht aufkommen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst die Zustände von vor 300 Jahren nicht mit den heutigen vergleichen. Damals waren die USA grade erst dem Kolinialstatus entsprungen und befanden sich daraufhin in einem Bürgerkrieg. Darüberhinaus wollte man sowas wie wehrlose Sklaven nicht mehr haben.



Was sagt der Wortlaut des zweiten Artikels denn?

„Da eine wohlgeordnete Miliz *für die Sicherheit eines freien Staates notwendig ist*, darf das Recht des Volkes, Waffen zu besitzen und zu tragen, nicht beeinträchtigt werden.““

Die Sicherheit eines freien Staats ist immer aktuell. Ob das 300 Jahre her ist oder nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Entwaffnet wird hier doch niemand.



Es wird dem Volk unnötig erschwert, sich Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung zu erwerben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die geltenden Gesetze sollen nur verhindern, dass Leute mit potentieller, krimineller Energie an Schusswaffen gelangen.



Wenn das die Prämisse ist, kann diese wohl als gescheitert gelten. Kriminelle gelangen trotzdem an Schusswaffen.

PS: Wenn es darum geht potentielle Kriminelle abzuhalten, dann müsste doch ein Gesetz, dass potentielle Attentäter sanktioniert, doch deine Zustimmung finden.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass dies trotzdem geschieht, liegt an der Untätigkeit der Regierungen und deren Fehlentscheidungen in der Vergangenheit.



Dann zeig mir doch mal ein Land, in denen Kriminelle wirksam davon abgehalten werden, an Schusswaffen zu gelangen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer aber eine Waffe will, muss das eben nur beantragen und ein Bedürfnis nachweisen. "Entwaffnet" wird ja praktisch keiner, sonst müsste ja jeder schon eine Waffe gehabt haben.



Eine unnötige Erschwerung. Zumal Selbstverteidigung nicht als Bedürfnis anerkannt wird. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was denn für Fakten? Ich habe noch nie einen Fakt von dir gesehen. Nur irgendwelche Berichte und Kolumnen, die du so auslegst, damit sie dir in den Kram passen.



Das sind dann immer noch mehr Quellen, als du vorlegst. Ergo Fakten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Seit wann stört mich sowas?
> Hab' ich mich irgendwo offen den Terrorismus befürwortet?



Ich verweise auf meine Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, Korrupt bis ins Mark, schimpfte über Ausländer, diskriminierte AIDS-Kranke, wirtschaftete mehr in die eigenen Tasche, als er je zugeben wollte...
> Hey, ähnelt irgendwie bis auf ein paar Details stark heutigen Politikern.



Immerhin war er kein Anhänger der politischen Korrektheit oder des Gutmenschentums. Sowas was heute fehlt.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welcher Kurswechsel?
> Wenn jemand mit einer nicht ausrechend abgesicherten Waffe erschossen wird, hilft auch ein Strafprozess gegen den Schützen bzw. dem Waffenhalter dem Opfer auch nichts mehr.



Natürlich hilft es. Wer schuldhaft daran Mitschuld trägt, dass ein anderer Bürger gewaltsam ums Leben kam, wird bestraft. Nennt sich Rechtsstaat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also deswegen ein Gesetz, welches solchen Gebrauch überhaupt erst mal verhindert.



Und welches Gesetz hält Kriminelle wirksam davon ab, von Schusswaffen Gebrauch zu machen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn die Waffe dann in einem Safe liegt und es der Unbefugte immernoch schafft, dranzukommen, so hat der Waffenhalter wenigstens alles vorschriftsmäßige getan, sie zu sichern. Allerdings ist schonmal die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Waffe aus unbefugt aus einem Safe zu nehmen schon mal deutlich geringer, als sie nur der Schublade im Nachttisch zu klauen.



Joa, die Mühe wird sich der Kriminelle kaum machen. Da kommt man schneller und mit weniger Zeitaufwand auch an illegale Waffen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, das hat ihn schon was, denn wenn der Antragssteller garantiert, dass er damit auf die Jagd geht bzw. Sportschütze ist, vergewissert er schon mal keine schädlichen Absichten. Wenn er ein Vorstrafenregister hat, kann man ihm eine Erlaubnis immernoch verwehren.



Da du ja sowieso vom schlechten im Menschen ausgehst, und ja unterstellst Kriminelle würden sowas nutzen, was würde sie davon abhalten, schlicht und einfach zu lügen? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es widerlegt überhaupt nichts, es beweist nur, dass es in verschiedenen Ländern verschiedene Kulturen und Gesellschaften gibt.



Also liegt es *nicht* an den Waffen, sondern an den Kulturen oder Gesellschaften?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Finnland hat nicht annähernd *so viele schlecht integrierte und benachteiligte Anhänger anderer, ethischer Herkunft*, als die USA, dort ist auch die Kriminalität geringer, schon ohne Schusswaffen. Und ich hab' noch keine Statistik gesehen, wie viele Menschen von anderen Menschen in berechtigter Notwehr erschossen wurden.



Der fetthervorgehobene Satz ist ja mal endlich ein Ansatz in die richtige Richtung. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.

Es liegt, wie du damit ja indirekt auch bestätigst, eben nicht an den Waffen, sondern an den Menschen hinter der Waffe. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ruhig weiter irgendwelchen Blödsinn einreden, den ich nicht gesagt habe, ändert nichts an meinen Aussagen.



Ich verweise auf meine Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen nirgendwo das Recht auf Selbstschutz abgesprochen.



Ich verweise auf meine Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass mit erleichterten Waffengesetzen auch potentielle Kriminelle leichter an Schusswaffen gelangen. Woher willst du wissen, dass jeder Kriminelle automatisch an Schusswaffen gelangt? England hat die strengsten Waffengesetze, dort nehmen die Kriminellen dann halt Messer. Immernoch besser, als eine Pistole.



Murder and homicide rates before and after gun bans - Crime Prevention Research CenterCrime Prevention Research Center

Scheinbar nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es nützt auch nichts, wenn von 100 berechtigten Waffenträgern einer ein Krimineller ist, der damit 10 Leute umbringt. Wenn ihn dann die restlichen 90 killen, so sind immernoch 10 tot. Gerade dann, wenn er zu den Kriminellen gehört, welcher mit strengeren Waffengesetzen nicht an Illegale rangekommen wäre.



Ach es nützt nichts, wenn 90 überleben, weil 10 tot sind? Sollen lieber 100 tot sein, weil sich keiner wehren konnte?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, aber du generalisierts das Problem bis hin zu offener Diskriminierung. Du bist ein klassisches Beispiel, für die Auswirkungen von Terror, einer der Schiss hat, von 4 Millionen Muslime umgebracht zu werden. Damit haben die Terroristen genau das erreicht, was sie wollten, nämlich Angst und Zwietracht sähen.



Das haben die Terroristen erreicht allerdings nur indirekt.

Früher (als ich jünger war), nach den Anschläge von New York, London und Madrid (und viele anderen) habe ich immer das Märchen geglaubt, dass das nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat, dass die Religion missbrauch war. 

Ich habe den Medien und Politiker geglaubt, die gesagt haben. Bis ich irgendwann anfing mich zu wundern.

Zu wundern, warum immer wieder eine Religion überproportional oft negativ auffällt. Ich habe mich gefragt, warum diese Attentäter solche Problem haben, ihre eigene Religion richtig zu verstehen.

Also habe ich den Koran gelesen, habe mir die Geschichte des Islams angeguckt, über das Leben von Mohammed gelesen und schlussendlich habe ich mich über die Länder informiert, in denen der Islam Mehrheitsreligion ist.

Was habe ich erkannt? Das die Attentäter ihre Religion völlig richtig verstanden haben. Das sie sie nicht missbrauchen, oder falsch interpretieren. Sie leben den Islam, so wie es im Koran steht, so wie es Mohammed gepredigt und gelebt hat. 

Also ja die Terroristen sind irgendwo daran schuld, aber belesen und informiert habe ich mich selbst. 

PS: Ich empfehle Gespräche mit Mitgliedern des Zentralrats der Exmuslime. Das kann einem auch die Augen öffnen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo hab' ich was verharmlost? Wieder dichtest du mir hier was rein. *Könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass du einfach nur sein, dass du die Gefahren aufbauschst?*



Das hat man damals über die Leute, die vor der NSDAP gewarnt haben, auch gesagt. Ich halte es mit den Worten, die ich im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt habe. Wehret den Anfängen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was hast du eigenltich immer mit deinen Opfern?



Ja ich weiß, es ist in Deutschland verpönt, an die Opfer zu denken. Wir denken ja lieber an die Täter. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa, dass wenn ausnahmslos alle Opfer von islamistischem Terror alle Vorurteile gegenüber Moslems entwickeln, Opfer von Schusswaffen dagegen alle für lockerere Gesetze im Umgang damit wären?



Natürlich nicht gegenüber Moslems, aber unter Umständen gegenüber dem Islam.

Und unter Umständen gibt es Opfer von Schusswaffen, die sich gewünscht hätte, sich verteidigen zu können. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und was ist wenn jene Gruppe wider Erwarten Gleichgesinnte, Verbündete, bezahlter Helfer in anderen Gruppen haben? Könnte ich mir beim IS durchaus vorstellen.^^



Die mag es geben. Aber das ist nunmal nicht die Mehrheit. Es macht einfach Sinn, bei den Hauptverdächtigen zu gucken. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, es kümmert mich überhaupt nicht, wenn Leute draufgehen.
> Mal wieder eine schöne Unterstellung von dir.



Ich verweise auf meine Frage. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von "wie vielen"?
> Ich habe nur angedeutet, dass die Möglichkeit bestünde, dass es auch in islamischen Ländern Homosexuelle geben könnte. Maßgeblich weniger als sonstwo ist es wahscheinlich auch nicht. Und genau das wäre eine Personengruppe, die in einem islamischem Land garantiert nicht "glücklicher" werden könnte.



Die wird bestimmt nicht glücklicher. Aber wie du richtig feststellt, sind das eben nicht die meisten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch nur allergisch gegen rechtspopulistischen, pauschalisierenden und vorurteilsbeladenem Schwachsinn, deswegen sollen Leute duchaus schon mal Magenprobleme bekommen haben.



Ich lese hier auch jede Menge linkspopulistische, bis linksextremen pauschalisierenden und vorurteilsbeladenem Schwachsinn und bekomme trotzdem keine Magenprobleme.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht einmal auf deiner Springer-Zeitung lese ich was von einem verallgemeinerndem Problem, das sich ausnahmslos auf alle Muslime anwenden lässt (außer vielleicht, der Artikel ist eine Kolumne von Henryk Broder).



Der Unterschied zwischen einer Ideologie und deren Anhänger wurde ja nun bereits mehr als einmal erwähnt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Lediglich was von einem Integrationsproblem und das ist nun wahrlich nichts neues.



Ach, das waren also in Paris und Brüssel nur „Integrationsprobleme“? Puhh, da bin ja beruhigt.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich nicht.
> Du musst dringend mal aufhören, simple Aussagen mit irgendwelchen grundlegenden Ansichten zu assoziieren.



Stimmt, das ist ein offenbar nur ein Privileg, dass die Linken im Land genießen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Notwehr ist ein Recht, das jedem zusteht. Wenn bei mir jemand einbricht, ich besitze eine legale Schusswaffe, er bedroht akut mein Leben, darf ich ihn damit erschießen. Ich darf die Schusswaffe nur nicht offen tragen und ungesichert mitnehmen. Zu Recht, ich könnte zum Beispiel zu einem Risiko für Polizeibeamte werden, wenn ich mal in eine Verkehrskontrolle gerate. Der Polizist weiß ja schließlich erst mal nicht, wieso ich die dabei habe, ob ich sie legal besitze und ob ich überhaupt zurechnungsfähig bin. Würde das ohnehin schon sorgenvolle Leben von Ordnungshütern nicht grade erleichtern.^^



Ich könnte auch mit einem Messer (über das ich den Polzisten genauso wenig informieren muss) zu einem Risiko werden.

Wie sagst du so schön: Panikmache. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt ein Strafmaß.
> Wer kommt länger in den Knast, derjenige, der 3 Typen umgebracht hat oder der mit 10 auf dem Kerbholz?



Guck mal wir nähern uns an. D.h. wir sind uns schonmal einig, dass beides Mörder sind, wir jeden jetzt nur noch über die Anzahl der Opfer, ja ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein, das wollte ich nicht.
> Ich habe Trumps aussagen nur in einem moralischem Kontext bewertet. Auch das darf ich in einem Land, in dem Meinungsfreiheit gilt.



Nur dass das Wort „Volksverhetzung“ in Deutschland nicht in einem moralischen, sondern einem gesetzlichen Kontext steht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um das Rechtssystem.



Natürlich geht es das. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht um die moralische Bewertung des ganzen und nur wenn das in einem Staat "erlaubt" ist, ändert das nichts an seiner moralischen Bedeutung.



Wenn es nur um eine moralische Betrachtung geht, dann nicht. Aber wenn es in einem Staat erlaubt ist, und das ist es in den USA, dann steht uns keine gesetzliche Betrachtung zu. Weil es in den USA nunmal legal ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht, wenn es diskriminierend, menschenverachtend und herabwürdigend ist.



Du hast das wichtigste Vergessen. Es ist *legal* in den USA. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil ich dann vielleicht mal versehentlich Zeilenlöschen eine von dir geschriebene Textstelle lösche?
> Kann ja mal passieren, weiß nicht.
> Reg' dich dann aber bitte nicht auf, wenn sowas passiert.



Ob du eine Zeile löschst oder nicht, ist mir egal. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit einer Schusswaffe verletzt du aber nicht nur die Person, die du damit direkt triffst, sondern ggf. auch dahinter dahinter stehende Personen.
> Ich hab' mal ein Video gesehen, da hat schon eine Pistole des Kalibers 9x19 (mitunter meistverbreitetes Großkaliber bei den Pistolen) durch 4 Seifenblöcke durchgeschosen und den fünften auch fast noch mit durchdrungen, wobei ein Seifenblock repräsentativ für einen menschlichen Körper war.
> So eine Kugel durchdringt auch ganz leicht mal eine Autotür.
> Da muss man schon mal von den Fernsehkrimis wegkommen.
> ...



Seifenblöcke sind als repräsentativ menschliche Körper? Und ich dachte immer, die benutzen ballistische Gelatine dafür. 

Das Video das du gesehen hast. War das 9mm Vollmantel oder Teilmantel? Welche Pulverabmischung war das?

Um es kurz zu machen, ohne nähere Informationen ist das nichtssagend. Nicht jede Munition sorgt für Durchschüsse.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso die Gefängnispolitik, wo niemand resozialisiert sondern nur weggesperrt wird.



Ja richtig schlimm, das Verbrecher dort noch Strafen bekommen und das Volk vor solchen Subjekten geschütz wird.

Die sollten lieber das deutsche Modell (Finger zeigen, du du sagen, Sozialstunden) probieren.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war beim Bund, ich weiß, was für eine Durchschlagskraft eine Kugel haben kann.
> Aber die meisten Leute rennen nicht mit so einer Waffe herum, die haben eher eine Standard Beretta oder eine 22er -- da kleiner.
> 
> Und dass die USA ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Waffen haben, ist ja nichts Neues. Ebenso die Gefängnispolitik, wo niemand resozialisiert sondern nur weggesperrt wird.


Parabellum ist doch der absolute Standard bei Pistolen und MPs.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Parabellum ist doch der absolute Standard bei Pistolen und MPs.


Zumindest bei den Polizeien der ostdeutschen Bundesländern war Makarov noch lange Zeit vertreten gewesen. Ansonsten ist bei den Dienstpistolen bei den verschiedenen Polizeibehörden in den USA (jeder County hat seine eigene) entweder 9mm, .40 oder .45ACP Standard. Bis in die 90er hinein waren vereinzelt sogar noch Revolver in .38 Special im Dienst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit einer Schusswaffe verletzt du aber nicht nur die Person, die  du damit direkt triffst, sondern ggf. auch dahinter dahinter stehende  Personen.


Kommt auf die verwendete Munition an. Denn in amerikanischen Waffenzeitschriften ist "over-penetration" auch regelmäßig Thema und was für Munition man nehmen sollte, um das zu vermeiden. Wobei das Interessante ist, dass .223 als Hollowpoint weniger zu over-penetration neigt, als 9mm als HP.



> Den Waffenschein gibt's also nicht umsonst.


Wird mal wieder Waffenbesitzkarte und Waffenschein verwechselt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich hab' noch keine Statistik gesehen, wie viele Menschen von anderen Menschen in berechtigter Notwehr erschossen wurden.


Bitte hier entlang:
FBI — Expanded Homicide Data Table 14 - Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Law Enforcement
FBI — Expanded Homicide Data Table 15 - Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Private Citizen

und für eine allgemeine Übersicht: FBI — Expanded Offense Data
Wobei man den Unterschied zwischen homicide und murder beachten muss. Für 2015 gibt es bis jetzt nur vorläufige Zahlen für den Zeitraum Januar bis Juni.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zu Unrecht nicht. Zur Gefahrenabwehr. Das ist ein Unterschied.


Wenn du vor einer Gefahr schützen willst, musst du schon auch sicherstellen, dass das eine Gefahr ist.
Was soll an einreisenden Muslimen denn bitte gefährlich sein?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Washington DC (Hauptstadt der USA, sehr strenges Waffenrecht)
> 
> Washington crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout


Die Kriminalität dort war früher sogar noch schlimmer als heute, das schärfere Waffengesetz hat Zustände auch nicht verschlimmert:
Lange galt Washington als Zentrum der Korruption und Kriminalitat, doch dieses Bild andert sich
Dazu kommt noch nirgendwo sonst ist die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich so groß, Jugendliche kommen insbesondere in den Randbezirken häufig aus einem fast schon brutalem Millieu.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Willst du mündigen Bürgern erlauben, Waffen für Selbstverteidigung zu erwerben, ja oder nein?
> PS: Ich werde in meinem Text mehrfach auf diese Frage verweisen. Nur damit es kein Missverständnis gibt, welche Frage ich meine.


Und wo soll meine Antwort auf diese Frage Rückschlüsse auf meine politische Gesinnung bezüglich Bürgerrechte ziehen?  Das ist _ein_ Thema von vielen.
Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, du kannst dir in Deutschland auch ohne WBK eine Waffe kaufen. Nur eben bestimmte, nicht-tödliche. Aber eben definitionsgemäß trotzem Waffen. Damit erübrigt sich das erst mal.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vor so viel mathematischer „Intelligenz“ neige ich demütig mein Haupt. Nach der Logik können wir ja alles verbieten, was gefährlich ist.


Dann nehmen wir doch mal ein anderes "Rechenbeispiel", die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in den USA erschossen zu werden, ist im Schnitt (also nichtmal an den schlimmsten Orten) 15 mal höher als in Deutschland.
Kommentar zum Waffenrecht: Amerika schweigt und betet | Weblog: Countdown fur Obama - Frankfurter Rundschau
(Der Artikel spricht sogar von 40mal, allerdings wird dort auch Polizeigewalt mit einberechnet)


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du willst es offensichtlich nicht versehen oder? Kriminelle kümmern sich nicht um Gesetze. Ob die Waffengesetze jetzt liberal sind (USA) oder sehr scharf (Deutschland) hält sich nicht davon ab, sich Waffen zu besorgen.
> 
> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass schärfere Waffengesetze daran was ändern. Das einzige was du erreichst, sind Bürger die sich gegen die Kriminelle nicht wehren können.


Die Waffengesetze sollen ja grundsätzlich verhindern, dass Kriminelle oder potentiell Kriminelle schon mal nicht an diese Waffen kommen, ebensowenig wie Unbefugte, z.B. Kinder. Anderweitig geht es nur über den illegalen Weg aber den geht nicht jeder Kriminelle - oder ist es plötzlich eine Tatsache, dass ausnahmslos jeder Gewaltverbrecher, Einbrecher, Räuber usw. eine illegale Waffe besitzt?
Ich fass' das jetzt mal zusammen und lösch' die anderen Absätze raus, weil ich auf das ständige Zerpflücken ehrlichgesagt keine Lust mehr habe.
Die Waffengesetze in den USA sind teilweise so liberal, dass die Waffen ja nicht mal weggesperrt werden müssen - das erleichtert nicht nur 1. den Diebstahl (also eine Bezugsquelle illegaler Waffen) sondern 2. verhindert auch kaum den Gebrauch durch Unbefugte - eben Kinder: Allein 2015 gab' es über 265 Opfer durch Schüsse, verursacht von Kindern und Jugendlichen:
At least 265 people were accidentally shot by kids this year - The Washington Post
Muss das sein? Nein, würd' ich mal sagen.
Deswegen muss ja in Deutschland jeder, der eine Schusswaffe will, seine Eignung dafür unter Beweis stellen, dafür muss er bestimmte Lehrgänge machen (z.B. den Jagdschein). Das erfordert schon einen gewissen Aufwand, allein schon die Prüfung der persönlichen Eignung, allein ein einwandfreies Vorstrafenregister reicht da nicht. 
Durch liberalere Waffengesetze hast du vielleicht nicht überall mehr Kriminelle, dafür aber gefährlichere Kriminelle.
Vor 300 Jahren noch in den damals jungen USA wollte man nicht wieder unter Kolonialherrschaft geraten, da war es auch klar, dass die Waffengesetze liberaler waren. Jetzt sind sie aber ein souveräner Staat, in dem die Polizei und das Militär für die Sicherheit sorgen, wie sonst auch überall. Das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung wird einem damit aber trotzdem nicht genommen.
Und wie gesagt: Nicht-letale Waffen sind ohne WBK o.Ä. zu haben und zählen ebenfalls als Waffen, also die Behauptung, dass es dem Mensch grundsätzlich erschwert wird, an Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung zu gelangen, stimmt so rein rechtlich gesehen nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also immer erst abwarten, bis jemand eine Tat begangen hat oder wie? Gefahrenabwehr und Prävention sind also überflüssig, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Was hat denn Gefahrenabwehr mit Diskriminierung zu tun?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Wenn es darum geht potentielle Kriminelle abzuhalten, dann müsste doch ein Gesetz, dass potentielle Attentäter sanktioniert, doch deine Zustimmung finden


Was soll schon wieder die Pauschalisierung?
Ich sanktioniere doch niemanden, wie oft noch.
Wenn ich eine Waffe will, muss ich dafür eine Eignung durchlaufen, bestehe ich diese Eignung nicht, weil ich, was weiß ich, mal was angestellt, kein Bedürfnis dafür habe, etc. dann kriege ich keine das könnte man dann als berechtigte Sanktion mir gegenüber um andere zu schützen, auslegen.
Wenn ich besoffen am Steuer bin und man nimmt mir den Führerschein ab, dann ist das auch eine logische Sanktion, denn ich hab' mir diese Sanktion schließlich auch "verdient".
Jemanden nur wegen seiner ethischen Herkunft oder religiösen Ansichten zu sanktionieren ist aber nichts anderes als Diskriminierung, denn so jemand hat schon mal grundsätzlich nichts unrechtes getan. Außer natürlich er hätte mal ein akutes Vergehen/Verbrechen begangen oder steht unter konkretem Verdacht jenes zu tun, weil er vermutlich Verbindungen zu kriminellen Personen hat/hätte, dann wäre eine Sanktionierung zu rechtfertigen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir doch mal ein Land, in denen Kriminelle wirksam davon abgehalten werden, an Schusswaffen zu gelangen.


Viele hatten schon eine Waffe, bevor sie überhaupt kriminell geworden sind. So viele Beziehungsmörder. Oder der Typ, der mit seiner Kleinkaliberpistole an Sylvester rumgeballert hat. Da hätte übrigens auch keiner geholfen, der eine Schusswaffe zur Selbstverteidigung dabei gehabt hätte. Denn bemerkt wurde das erst, als das Projektil im Schädel des Mädchens gefunden wurde.^^



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich hilft es. Wer schuldhaft daran Mitschuld trägt, dass ein anderer Bürger gewaltsam ums Leben kam, wird bestraft. Nennt sich Rechtsstaat.


Aha!
Hier bist du also gegen Gewaltprävention?
Woher der Sinneswandel?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und welches Gesetz hält Kriminelle wirksam davon ab, von Schusswaffen Gebrauch zu machen?


Welches Gesetz würde Terroristen davon abhalten, sich in die Luft zu jagen? Wenn so einer ohne Vorwarnung seine Weste zündet, dann nützt dir auch die Waffe nichts mehr, mit der gehst du dann drauf.
Man muss es solchen Leuten aber auch nicht noch erleichtern, an Schusswaffen zu kommen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Joa, die Mühe wird sich der Kriminelle kaum machen. Da kommt man schneller und mit weniger Zeitaufwand auch an illegale Waffen.


Diebstahl ist ja eine der Hauptbezugsquellen für illegale Waffen, insbesondere in den USA:http://rkba.org/research/wright/armed-criminal.summary
Eine Bezugsquelle weniger, eine Möglichkeit weniger, für Kinder da ranzukommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wäre ein sicheres Verwahren.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der fetthervorgehobene Satz ist ja mal endlich ein Ansatz in die richtige Richtung. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.
> 
> Es liegt, wie du damit ja indirekt auch bestätigst, eben nicht an den Waffen, sondern an den Menschen hinter der Waffe.


Jop, was anders habe ich auch nie behauptet.
Damit man aber den Faktor "Mensch" schon mal als Risiko ausschließen kann, muss er eben dafür geeignet sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Um das zu versichern, braucht es halt einen gewissen Aufwand, denn einfach hergehen und sagen "jo, ich will 'ne Waffe" kann dann auch jeder Terrorist, der grade seinen ersten Anschlag plant.;


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Murder and homicide rates before and after gun bans - Crime Prevention Research CenterCrime Prevention Research Center
> 
> Scheinbar nicht.


Schau mal auf Japan oder Australien. Dort sind die Verbrechen mit Schusswaffen zurückgegangen:
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2012/12/17/ganz-einfach-warum-es-in-japan-keine-schul-massaker-gibt/

http://www.srf.ch/news/international/wie-australien-die-amoklaeufe-gestoppt-hat




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es nützt nichts, wenn 90 überleben, weil 10 tot sind? Sollen lieber 100 tot sein, weil sich keiner wehren konnte?


Post lesen.
Ich sage es nützt nichts, wenn der Kriminelle grade derjenige war, der mit strengeren Waffengesetzen nicht an eine Waffe rangekomen wäre.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das haben die Terroristen erreicht allerdings nur indirekt.
> 
> Früher (als ich jünger war), nach den Anschläge von New York, London und Madrid (und viele anderen) habe ich immer das Märchen geglaubt, dass das nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat, dass die Religion missbrauch war.
> 
> ...


Fängst du jetzt damit wieder an?
Wenn das so einfach ist, wieso gibt es dann so viele verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen im Islam, die sich wiederum in verschiedene aufteilen lassen?
Wieso haben dann nicht allein in DE längst die 3-4 Millionen Muslime angefangen, "Ungläubige" umzubringen?
Darauf konntest du noch nie eine glaubhafte Antwort bringen.

PS: Ich empfehle Gespräche mit Mitgliedern des Zentralrats der Exmuslime. Das kann einem auch die Augen öffnen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, das waren also in Paris und Brüssel nur „Integrationsprobleme“? Puhh, da bin ja beruhigt.


Waren sie auch zum Teil, wenn du dir mal die Vita einiger Täter ansiehst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch mit einem Messer (über das ich den Polzisten genauso wenig informieren muss) zu einem Risiko werden.


Ein Messer gilt aber grundsätzlich mal als Werkzeug, ein Messer, das als Waffe ausgelegt bzw. angesehen wird (wie z.B. Springmesser, Fallmesser, Butterfly usw.) sind noch verbotener als Schusswaffen, denn dafür gibt es keine Besitzerlaubnis, schon gar nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck mal wir nähern uns an. D.h. wir sind uns schonmal einig, dass beides Mörder sind, wir jeden jetzt nur noch über die Anzahl der Opfer, ja ?


Für einen Mord brauchst du aber schon einen Vorsatz.
Wenn dann eher fahrlässige Tötung. Und der wog im einen Fall schwerer als der andere.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur dass das Wort „Volksverhetzung“ in Deutschland nicht in einem moralischen, sondern einem gesetzlichen Kontext steht.
> Wenn es nur um eine moralische Betrachtung geht, dann nicht. Aber wenn es in einem Staat erlaubt ist, und das ist es in den USA, dann steht uns keine gesetzliche Betrachtung zu. Weil es in den USA nunmal legal ist.
> 
> Du hast das wichtigste Vergessen. Es ist *legal* in den USA.


Welches Gesetz hindert mich daran, etwas gesondert in einem moralischem Kontext zu bewerten? Das kann jeder und das kann immer, egal ob das rechtlich irgendwo eine Grundlage hätte oder nicht.
Da wir aber offenkundig ein verschiedenes Grundverständnis von Recht und Moral haben, führt diese Diskussion auch zu nichts.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Seifenblöcke sind als repräsentativ menschliche Körper? Und ich dachte immer, die benutzen ballistische Gelatine dafür.
> 
> Das Video das du gesehen hast. War das 9mm Vollmantel oder Teilmantel? Welche Pulverabmischung war das?
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen, ohne nähere Informationen ist das nichtssagend. Nicht jede Munition sorgt für Durchschüsse.


Ändert das irgendwas daran, dass Schusswaffen gefährlicher sind als eine Hieb- und Stichwaffe?
Keine Munition hindert den Schützen daran, daneben zu feuern, selbst wenn die verwendete Art der Munition im Opfer stecken bleiben würde.
summa summarum: Die Gefahr, jemanden mit einem kurzen Messer, Tränengas bzw. Pfefferspray oder einem Elektroschocker Unbeteiligte zu verletzen ist schon mal deutlich geringer als mit einer Schusswaffe. Haue ich mit einem Messer nach einem, fabriziere ich damit keinen Querschläger, ramme ich die Klinge in einen rein so treffe ich schon mal grundsätzlich nur Getroffenen. Oder schonmal einen "Durchschuss" bei einer Messerattacke gesehen?


Poulton schrieb:


> Kommt auf die verwendete Munition an. Denn in amerikanischen Waffenzeitschriften ist "over-penetration" auch regelmäßig Thema und was für Munition man nehmen sollte, um das zu vermeiden. Wobei das Interessante ist, dass .223 als Hollowpoint weniger zu over-penetration neigt, als 9mm als HP.


Wie oben erwähnt, es ändert nichts an der grundsätzlich höheren Gefahr für Außenstehende, als z.B. einem Messer. Höchstens beim Spray erwischst du je nach Schärfe auch einen, der direkt in der Nähe steht, der erleidet dann aber keine lebensbedrohliche oder gar direkt tödliche Verletzung. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wird mal wieder Waffenbesitzkarte und Waffenschein verwechselt?


Für beides muss eine Prüfung duchlaufen werden, die meine Eignung feststellen soll. Und das soll garantieren, dass ich mich unter anderem damit auskenne - verkauft man einem Layen eine Waffe, wer garantiert, dass er damit auch schießen kann?



Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte hier entlang:
> FBI — Expanded Homicide Data Table 14 - Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Law Enforcement
> FBI — Expanded Homicide Data Table 15 - Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Private Citizen
> 
> ...


In den USA gelten nochmal andere Rechte, was Notwehr und Selbstverteidigung betrifft. Knallst du hier jemanden ab, der einfach nur dein Grundstück betritt (egal ob absichtlich oder aus Versehen), landest du dafür im Knast.
Machst du dasselbe in den USA ist das in vielen Bundesstaaten rechtmäßiges Verteidigen des Eigentums (oder so ähnlich).
Ein weiterer, obsoleter Gesetzesschmarrn aus den 18. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Japan oder Australien. Dort sind die Verbrechen mit Schusswaffen zurückgegangen:
> Ganz einfach: Warum es in Japan keine Schul-Massaker gibt - DWN


Interessant ist das die Selbstmordrate in Japan 50% höher als in der USA ist. Scheinbar haben Schusswaffen keinen Einfluss auf die Selbstmordrate. Davon ab ist Japan ein schlechter Vergleich, die haben eine ganz andere Kultur. Dort gibt es allgemein viel weniger Straftaten wie Diebstahl oder Schlägereien etc. Der Erfolg dabei liegt vor allem in der relativ gerechten Verteilung des Vermögens. Die Mittelschicht ist groß und man holt sich nicht Massenhaft Ausländer aus anderen Kulturkreisen ins Land. Das Konzept dieser homogenen Gesellschaft hat sich offenbar ausgezahlt.

Eines der Hauptprobleme in der USA sind nicht die Waffen sondern die Armut und das extreme Wohlstandgefälle. Wenn es in der USA gerechter zugehen würde, gäbe es trotz der aktuellen Waffengesetze viel weniger tote.  Leider wird der nächste US Präsident daran nichts ändern. Dabei ist Clinton mal wieder besonders enttäuschend. Sanders hat z.B. sinnvollerweise vorgeschlagen Universitäten kostenlos zu machen, damit auch Personen aus den Unterschichten eine Perspektive haben.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

Ein Soziales Gefälle hast du auch in den USA in den verschiedenen Bundestaaten und Städten, nicht überall ist die "Grundbereitschaft" zur Kriminalität gleich hoch.
Zumal es Staaten gibt, wo stärker gejagt wird und in den bergigeren Gebieten (z.B. Colorado) werden Waffen eher zur Abwehr von wilden Tieren gebraucht, als gegen Menschen.^^


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Mai 2016)

Natürlich und dort gibt es viel weniger Probleme, während sich in den Hochburgen der Gangs die Kriminalität ausbreitet. In Oakland gibt es z.B. ca 150 Straßenmorde jährlich. Auch in anderen Problemgegenden wie Detroit ist es so. Dort haben die Menschen keine Perspektive und sehen die Kriminalität als einzige Möglichkeit zum überleben. So weitsichtig sind Personen wie Clinton leider nicht. Die sehen das Hauptproblem eher bei der Waffenlobby. Einzig Sanders hat die wahren Probleme erkannt. Selbst wenn es in der USA jetzt deutlich strenger Waffengesetze geben würde, würde das nichts an den vielen Millionen Waffen im Umlauf ändern. Wenn überhaupt würde sich ein positiver Effekt erst nach Jahrzehnten bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Warum es in Japan keine Schul-Massaker gibt - DWN


DWN als Quelle? Ernsthaft? Das ist auf der selben Stufe wie auf Kopp zu verlinken. Zumal schon der (reißerische) Titel falsch ist. Denn es gab und gibt in Japan sehr wohl Massaker und Amokläufe. z.B.: Schulmassaker von Ōsaka – Wikipedia



> Für beides muss eine Prüfung duchlaufen werden, die meine Eignung feststellen soll.


Nur beim normalen Waffenschein. Für den sogenannten "kleinen Waffenschein" nicht und wenn man mal die regelmäßigen Diskussion zwischen den Vertretern von Sicherheitsbehördern und der Politik verfolgt, dann wird der Kleine als Problem gesehen, da mit dem de-facto jeder Vollhonk eine Schreckschusswaffe führen darf. Und aus nächster Nähe sind die, trotz des harmlos klingenden Namens, alles andere als ungefährlich.



> In den USA gelten nochmal andere Rechte, was Notwehr und Selbstverteidigung betrifft.


Ja was nun? Es wurde nach Zahlen über "justifiable homicide" gefragt und dann sind sie nicht recht?



> Machst du dasselbe in den USA ist das in vielen Bundesstaaten rechtmäßiges Verteidigen des Eigentums (oder so ähnlich).


Nein, auch in Bundesstaaten mit liberalen Waffenrecht darf man nicht einfach so jemanden abknallen, der das Grundstück betritt (siehe den Fall Diren Dede). Selbst um ein Gerichtsverfahren kommt man nicht umhin, da es sich, selbst wenn es sich als justifiable heraustellt, immer noch um ein Tötungsdelikt handelt. Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Ernsthaftigkeit, anstatt solche Albereien abzulassen?



> Ein weiterer, obsoleter Gesetzesschmarrn aus den 18. Jahrhundert.


Die meisten Liberalisierungen ("no duty to retreat", CCW ...) stammen nicht aus dem 18. Jahrhundert, sondern kamen erst ab den 70er/80er Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts auf.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> DWN als Quelle? Ernsthaft? Das ist auf der selben Stufe wie auf Kopp zu verlinken. Zumal schon der (reißerische) Titel falsch ist. Denn es gab und gibt in Japan sehr wohl Massaker und Amokläufe. z.B.: Schulmassaker von Ōsaka – Wikipedia


Trotzdem sind die Verbrechen mit Schusswaffen zurückgegangen, ebenso wie in Australien.
Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt, aber es widerspricht einfach der anderen Behauptung: Liberalere Waffengesetze = weniger Kriminalität.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ja was nun? Es wurde nach Zahlen über "justifiable homicide" gefragt und dann sind sie nicht recht?
> 
> 
> Nein, auch in Bundesstaaten mit liberalen Waffenrecht darf man nicht einfach so jemanden abknallen, der das Grundstück betritt (siehe den Fall Diren Dede). Selbst um ein Gerichtsverfahren kommt man nicht umhin, da es sich, selbst wenn es sich als justifiable heraustellt, immer noch um ein Tötungsdelikt handelt. Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Ernsthaftigkeit, anstatt solche Albereien abzulassen?


Was denn für Albereien?
Ist sowas eine Alberei? Oder sowas?
Das meinte ich mit anderen Rechten.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist sowas eine Alberei?


Nein, sondern ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall.



> Oder sowas?


Ich frage mich gerade, wo auf einmal die 500 bis 700 Tote mehr pro Jahr, seit 2005, herkommen sollen: 
Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Private Citizen, 2005–2009
FBI —  Justifiable Homicide by Weapon, Private Citizen, 2010–2014

FBI Murder Victims by Weapon, 2005–2009
FBI Murder Victims by Weapon, 2010–2014

Die Daten des FBI, wo alles drin erfasst wird, geben das auf alle Fälle nicht her.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, sondern ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall.


Woher willst du wissen ob das ein Einzelfall war?


Poulton schrieb:


> Die Daten des FBI, wo alles drin erfasst wird, geben das auf alle Fälle nicht her.


Ich frage mich ob da nur die Fälle erfasst sind, die auch offiziell bzw. gerichtlich so beurteilt wurden.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob da nur die Fälle erfasst sind, die auch offiziell bzw. gerichtlich so beurteilt wurden.


Ach daher weht der Wind: "_Lügenstatistik!_". Offizielle Zahlen werden nicht akzeptiert, weil sie nicht in das eigene Weltbild passen und man sich nicht gegen den "Ami" austoben kann. Was unterscheidet dich doch gleich nochmal von den Lügenpresse-Rufern und Leuten, die offen ihr Ressentiment ausleben?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2016)

...und schon wieder dichtest du mir irgendwelchen Unsinn rein.
Ich habe nur gefragt, was das genau für erfasste Fälle sind, ob die so bereits abgehandelt oder sämtliche Fälle aufgelistet sind, die von den "Tätern" so begründet wurden.
Wo habe ich denn die Statistik angezweifelt?

Vielleicht solltest du mal mit solchen Albereien aufhören. Langsam reichts, echt.


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2016)

Ach das. Sag das doch gleich. Die UCR ist mit der PKS vergleichbar. Also nur was von der Polizei so aufgenommen wurde, ohne irgendwelche Verurteilungen. Afaik gibt es aber, ähnlich der Strafverfolgungsstatistik des hießigen Bundesjustizministeriums, auch was mit den Verurteilungen. Weiß nur nicht mehr genau ob es beim BJS oder beim USSC gewesen ist oder auf beide verteilt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

Warum Hillary Clinton noch gegen Donald Trump verlieren konnte 

Der November (und bis dahin) könnte spannend werden. Mal schauen.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn Clinton nicht Obamas Nachfolgerin wird, fresse ich einen Besen. Das wird nicht einmal im Ansatz spannend.
Trump ist viel zu unberechenbar, als dass die Menschen mit großem Einfluss und Kapital hinter ihm stünden.
Das sind die Menschen, die den heimlichen Wahlkampf betreiben und letztens Endes bestimmen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wenn Clinton nicht Obamas Nachfolgerin wird, fresse ich einen Besen. Das wird nicht einmal im Ansatz spannend.
> Trump ist viel zu unberechenbar, als dass die Menschen mit großem Einfluss und Kapital hinter ihm stünden.
> Das sind die Menschen, die den heimlichen Wahlkampf betreiben und letztens Endes bestimmen.


Überschätz die Amis nicht. Die haben trotz Bush Sr. 2x Bush Jr. gewählt...


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Überschätz die Amis nicht. Die haben trotz Bush Sr. 2x Bush Jr. gewählt...


Bush hat auch schön den traditionellen, amerikanischen Imperialismus fortgesetzt, wie auch Obama. Damit lässt sich gutes Geld verdienen. Demnach im Sinne der Einflussreichen.
Der gute Bush Jr. ist doch das perfekte Beispiel für fehlende Autonomie und Marionettentum.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum Hillary Clinton noch gegen Donald Trump verlieren konnte
> 
> Der November (und bis dahin) könnte spannend werden. Mal schauen.



Du immer mit deiner Springer Presse. 
Ich dachte, du verteufelst die Lügen und Kapital Presse? 

Wobei sich das eher nach einem Kommentar denn nach einem fundierten Artikel liest.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner Springer Presse.
> Ich dachte, du verteufelst die Lügen und Kapital Presse?


"Wahre" Lügenpresse gefällig?`
Hier bitte: Donald Trump: So konnte er Hillary Clinton besiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2016)

Na ja, seit der Blome mal für den Spiegel gearbeitet habe, traue ich dem in etwa so weit wie der Bild Zeitung.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, seit der Blome mal für den Spiegel gearbeitet habe, traue ich dem in etwa so weit wie der Bild Zeitung.


Bin auch kein Fan (mehr) vom Spiegel, aber so schlimm wie die "Zeitung" mit den vier Buchstaben ist der bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner Springer Presse.
> Ich dachte, du verteufelst die Lügen und Kapital Presse?



Wo habe ich denn sowas gesagt bzw. geäußert?

Ich sagte nur, dass man kritisch sein soll.

Edit:

Es wird immer besser 

Abstand schmilzt dramatisch: Trump jetzt fast gleichauf mit Clinton


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Mai 2016)

Haha, wenn die Demokraten nichts besseres als die extrem unbeliebte Clinton ins Rennen schicken könnte Trump tatsächlich gewinnen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2016)

Ach du schreck. Jetzt NTV. 
Die pushen Trump ja richtig. Am Ende wird er aber von seinen eigenen Sprüchen eingeholt und wird vom Parteitag der Republikaner aus dem Gebäude gejagt.
Donald has left the building.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach du schreck. Jetzt NTV.  Die pushen Trump ja richtig.



Könntest du mal irgendwie beweisen, dass die Artikel inhaltlich falsch sind?



Threshold schrieb:


> Am Ende wird er aber von seinen eigenen Sprüchen eingeholt und wird vom Parteitag der Republikaner aus dem Gebäude gejagt.
> Donald has left the building.



Unwahrscheinlich, da er bis zum Parteitag die notwendige Anzahl an Deligierten holen wird. Und ohne Trump werden die Republikaner definitiv verlieren.


----------



## Red-Hood (11. Mai 2016)

Sowieso immer lustig, wenn Leute über Springer schimpfen, aber vergessen, dass andere Blätter ebenso ihre Geldgeber haben und keine autonomen Interessen verfolgen, sofern sie groß genug sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Wahre" Lügenpresse gefällig?`
> Hier bitte: Donald Trump: So konnte er Hillary Clinton besiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Der Artikel beweist auch eine meiner Thesen.



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der demografische Wandel, der sich seit zwei Jahrzehnten in den USA vollzieht, könnte Clinton auch in anderen Staaten helfen. Die Zahl der weißen Wähler nimmt ab, die der Latinos, asiatischen Einwanderer oder Afroamerikaner nimmt zu.



Und jetzt überlegen wir uns mal, warum sich die Demokraten für diese Gruppen so einsetzt. Nächstenliebe?


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könntest du mal irgendwie beweisen, dass die Artikel inhaltlich falsch sind?



Sowas ist doch immer rein spekulativ, oder wurden etwas die selben Personen nochmal gefragt?
Fragst du in München Grünwald, ob die Leute dort Angst vor Altersarmut haben, wirst du andere Ergebnisse bekommen als wenn du in Hamburg Steilshoop fragst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und jetzt überlegen wir uns mal, warum sich die Demokraten für diese Gruppen so einsetzt. Nächstenliebe?



Die Frage ist doch eher, wieso Trump diese Gruppe ablehnt?
Es ist letztendlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann ein Latino ins Oval Office einziehen wird.
Aktuell tun die Republikaner alles dafür, dass dasa ein demokratischer Latino sein wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist doch immer rein spekulativ, oder wurden etwas die selben Personen nochmal gefragt?
> Fragst du in München Grünwald, ob die Leute dort Angst vor Altersarmut haben, wirst du andere Ergebnisse bekommen als wenn du in Hamburg Steilshoop fragst.



Deshalb gibt es ja auch repräsentative Umfragen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, wieso Trump diese Gruppe ablehnt?
> Es ist letztendlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann ein Latino ins Oval Office einziehen wird.
> Aktuell tun die Republikaner alles dafür, dass dasa ein demokratischer Latino sein wird.



Er lehnt sie ja nur ab, wenn es illegale Einwanderer sind. Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er lehnt sie ja nur ab, wenn es illegale Einwanderer sind. Kann ich nachvollziehen.



Der hat auch die Ehefrau von seinem Gegenkandidaten Cruz beleidigt, da sie auch aus Mexiko stammt.
Lustig ist ja, dass ere Latinos bei seinem Bauprojekt beschäftigt.
Das macht er sicher nur aus Menschenliebe.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Mai 2016)

Er hat nicht generell etwas gegen Ausländer und auch nicht gegen Mexikaner. Es geht ihm nur darum die massenhafte illegale Einwanderung aus Mexiko zu stoppen. Gegen Personen die legal in die USA eingereist sind hat er nichts. Cruz ist da einen deutlich härteren Kurs gefahren. Trump möchte alle illegalen Auswandere ausweisen und die später die Möglichkeit geben es auf normalen Weg zu versuchen. Cruz wollte sie ausweisen und diese Personen nie mehr eine Möglichkeit zur legalen Einwanderung geben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Ach so, ja dann.
Komisch nur, dass er grundsätzlich gegen Latinios wettert, egal ob legal oder illegal.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

Mal von der Sache mit den Muslimen ganz zu schweigen.

Ich glaube London wird der so bald nicht mehr besuchen.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn er Präsident wird reist er auch nach London. Man stelle sich mal vor die Briten würde ihn  nicht empfangen. Dann steht das kleine GB bald ohne Freunde in der USA da und aus der EU will man ja auch austreten.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn er Präsident wird reist er auch nach London. Man stelle sich mal vor die Briten würde ihn  nicht empfangen. Dann steht das kleine GB bald ohne Freunde in der USA da und aus der EU will man ja auch austreten.


Was macht er dann, wenn ihn der Bürgermeister empfängt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, ja dann.
> Komisch nur, dass er grundsätzlich gegen Latinios wettert, egal ob legal oder illegal.



Was er nicht tut. Habe ich auch bereits mit einem Link bewiesen. Bin ehrlich gesagt gerade zu faul, dass nochmal rauszusuchen.

Muss irgendwo auf den letzten 5-10 Seiten sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal von der Sache mit den Muslimen ganz zu schweigen.



Eine Aussage wo Trump völlig recht hat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube London wird der so bald nicht mehr besuchen.



Du meinst Londonistan? Warum sollte man auch.

Das ist bereits genauso schlimm wie Brüssel. Da kann man schön sehen, wohin wir steuern. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was macht er dann, wenn ihn der Bürgermeister empfängt?



Hoffentlich Klartext reden.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was macht er dann, wenn ihn der Bürgermeister empfängt?


Was soll er dann schon machen, mit ihm sprechen natürlich.  Für den Bürgermeister würde das Einreiseverbot in die USA auch nicht gelten. Es wird Ausnahmen geben, dies hat Trump klargestellt. Wenn Politiker die sich nicht mögen nicht miteinander sprechen würden, gäbe es ein ernsthaftes Problem. Eine Merkel spricht ja auch mit Putin, Erdogan oder Politikern aus dem Nahen Osten obwohl man sich auf persönlicher Ebene villeicht nicht mag.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

Das ist interessant, gab schon längst Artikel über die Sache mit dem Einreiseverbot und GB:
Grossbritannien: Viel Larm um kein Einreiseverbot fur Donald Trump - DIE WELT
Grossbritannien: Petition fur ein Einreiseverbot: Darf Donald Trump noch ins Land? - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du vor einer Gefahr schützen willst, musst du schon auch sicherstellen, dass das eine Gefahr ist.
> Was soll an einreisenden Muslimen denn bitte gefährlich sein?



Es könnten potentielle Terroristen sein.

Ist das keine Gefahr?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Kriminalität dort war früher sogar noch schlimmer als heute, das schärfere Waffengesetz hat Zustände auch nicht verschlimmert:
> Lange galt Washington als Zentrum der Korruption und Kriminalitat, doch dieses Bild andert sich
> Dazu kommt noch nirgendwo sonst ist die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich so groß, Jugendliche kommen insbesondere in den Randbezirken häufig aus einem fast schon brutalem Millieu.



Und trotzdem ist die Kriminalität in Washington mit strengen Waffengesetzen höher, als im benachbarten Arlington mit liberalen Waffengesetzen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo soll meine Antwort auf diese Frage Rückschlüsse auf meine politische Gesinnung bezüglich Bürgerrechte ziehen?  Das ist _ein_ Thema von vielen.
> Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, du kannst dir in Deutschland auch ohne WBK eine Waffe kaufen. Nur eben bestimmte, nicht-tödliche. Aber eben definitionsgemäß trotzem Waffen. Damit erübrigt sich das erst mal.



Sofern du nichts anderes sagst, gehe ich also davon aus, dass du meine Frage verneinst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir doch mal ein anderes "Rechenbeispiel", die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in den USA erschossen zu werden, ist im Schnitt (also nichtmal an den schlimmsten Orten) 15 mal höher als in Deutschland.
> Kommentar zum Waffenrecht: Amerika schweigt und betet | Weblog: Countdown fur Obama - Frankfurter Rundschau
> (Der Artikel spricht sogar von 40mal, allerdings wird dort auch Polizeigewalt mit einberechnet)



Was ein Vergleich. In den USA ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Folgen von Tornados zu sterben viel höher, als in Deutschland.

In Japan ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Folgen eines Erdbebens zu sterben viel höher, als in Deutschland.

Wie wäre es, wenn du mal die einzelnen Staaten *innerhalb* der USA miteinander vergleichst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Waffengesetze sollen ja grundsätzlich verhindern, dass Kriminelle oder potentiell Kriminelle schon mal nicht an diese Waffen kommen, ebensowenig wie Unbefugte, z.B. Kinder. Anderweitig geht es nur über den illegalen Weg aber den geht nicht jeder Kriminelle - oder ist es plötzlich eine Tatsache, dass ausnahmslos jeder Gewaltverbrecher, Einbrecher, Räuber usw. eine illegale Waffe besitzt?



Du willst es offensichtlich nicht verstehen oder? Kriminelle halten sich nicht an die Gesetze.

Selbst in den USA (wo man sehr viel leichter an Waffen gelangt) halten sich Kriminelle nicht an Waffengesetze. Warum sollten sie das hier, wenn wir die Waffengesetze entschärfen?

Oder ist es plötzlich eine Tatsache, dass sich alle Kriminellen hier Waffen legal beschaffen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich fass' das jetzt mal zusammen und lösch' die anderen Absätze raus, weil ich auf das ständige Zerpflücken ehrlichgesagt keine Lust mehr habe.
> Die Waffengesetze in den USA sind teilweise so liberal, dass die Waffen ja nicht mal weggesperrt werden müssen - das erleichtert nicht nur 1. den Diebstahl (also eine Bezugsquelle illegaler Waffen) sondern 2. verhindert auch kaum den Gebrauch durch Unbefugte - eben Kinder: Allein 2015 gab' es über 265 Opfer durch Schüsse, verursacht von Kindern und Jugendlichen:
> At least 265 people were accidentally shot by kids this year - The Washington Post
> Muss das sein? Nein, würd' ich mal sagen.



Schuld der jeweiligen Personen. Warum soll ich in meinen Rechten beschränkt werden, nur weil andere nicht vorsichtig sind?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Durch liberalere Waffengesetze hast du vielleicht nicht überall mehr Kriminelle, dafür aber gefährlichere Kriminelle.



Und mit liberalen Waffengesetzen hast du Bürger dich sich schützen können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Vor 300 Jahren noch in den damals jungen USA wollte man nicht wieder unter Kolonialherrschaft geraten, da war es auch klar, dass die Waffengesetze liberaler waren. Jetzt sind sie aber ein souveräner Staat, in dem die Polizei und das Militär für die Sicherheit sorgen, wie sonst auch überall. Das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung wird einem damit aber trotzdem nicht genommen.



Es geht bei Waffenrechten auch nicht nur um die Bedrohung von außen, sondern auch die von innen.

Offensichtlich hast du die Intention des zweiten Zusatzartikels zur Verfassung nicht verstanden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt: Nicht-letale Waffen sind ohne WBK o.Ä. zu haben und zählen ebenfalls als Waffen, also die Behauptung, dass es dem Mensch grundsätzlich erschwert wird, an Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung zu gelangen, stimmt so rein rechtlich gesehen nicht.



Also hätten die Leute in Paris und Brüssel Pefferspray und Schreckschusswaffen nutzen sollen?

Was für eine Selbstverteidigung 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat denn Gefahrenabwehr mit Diskriminierung zu tun?



Weil das keine Diskriminierung ist. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll schon wieder die Pauschalisierung?
> Ich sanktioniere doch niemanden, wie oft noch.
> Wenn ich eine Waffe will, muss ich dafür eine Eignung durchlaufen, bestehe ich diese Eignung nicht, weil ich, was weiß ich, mal was angestellt, kein Bedürfnis dafür habe, etc. dann kriege ich keine das könnte man dann als berechtigte Sanktion mir gegenüber um andere zu schützen, auslegen.
> Wenn ich besoffen am Steuer bin und man nimmt mir den Führerschein ab, dann ist das auch eine logische Sanktion, denn ich hab' mir diese Sanktion schließlich auch "verdient".



Wenn man den Bürger die Selbstverteidigung erschwert, dann ist das eine Sanktionierung. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jemanden nur wegen seiner ethischen Herkunft oder religiösen Ansichten zu sanktionieren ist aber nichts anderes als Diskriminierung, denn so jemand hat schon mal grundsätzlich nichts unrechtes getan. Außer natürlich er hätte mal ein akutes Vergehen/Verbrechen begangen oder steht unter konkretem Verdacht jenes zu tun, weil er vermutlich Verbindungen zu kriminellen Personen hat/hätte, dann wäre eine Sanktionierung zu rechtfertigen.



Gefahrenabwehr verstehst du offensichtlich auch nicht. Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft negativ auffällt, dann wird diese Gruppe auch mehr überwacht.

Das nennt sich Logik und nicht Diskriminierung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Viele hatten schon eine Waffe, bevor sie überhaupt kriminell geworden sind. So viele Beziehungsmörder.



Die meist im Affekt passieren. Dann ist es halt im Zweifel das Messer statt der Schusswaffe.

Die Beziehungstaten wirst du mit strengeren Waffengesetzen auch nicht verhindern. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder der Typ, der mit seiner Kleinkaliberpistole an Sylvester rumgeballert hat. Da hätte übrigens auch keiner geholfen, der eine Schusswaffe zur Selbstverteidigung dabei gehabt hätte. Denn bemerkt wurde das erst, als das Projektil im Schädel des Mädchens gefunden wurde.^^



Dafür wird  er doch verurteilt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha!
> Hier bist du also gegen Gewaltprävention?
> Woher der Sinneswandel?



Bin ich nicht. Ich bin für beides.

Du möchtest ja offensichtlich lieber im abwarten bis was passiert, damit bloß niemand „diskriminiert“ wird.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welches Gesetz würde Terroristen davon abhalten, sich in die Luft zu jagen? Wenn so einer ohne Vorwarnung seine Weste zündet, dann nützt dir auch die Waffe nichts mehr, mit der gehst du dann drauf.



Und wenn sie wie in Paris rumballern? Dann hätte ich wenigstens (wenn vielleicht auch nur eine kleine) Chance gehabt.

Lieber eine kleine Chance, als gar keine. Aber das ist ja dein Ansatz. Den Opfer keine Chance zu geben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Man muss es solchen Leuten aber auch nicht noch erleichtern, an Schusswaffen zu kommen.



Solche Leute besorgen sich Schusswaffen nicht legal.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, was anders habe ich auch nie behauptet.
> Damit man aber den Faktor "Mensch" schon mal als Risiko ausschließen kann, muss er eben dafür geeignet sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Um das zu versichern, braucht es halt einen gewissen Aufwand, denn einfach hergehen und sagen "jo, ich will 'ne Waffe" kann dann auch jeder Terrorist, der grade seinen ersten Anschlag plant.;



Und auch jeder gesetztestreue Bürger, der sich dagegen wehren will. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Japan oder Australien. Dort sind die Verbrechen mit Schusswaffen zurückgegangen:
> Ganz einfach: Warum es in Japan keine Schul-Massaker gibt - DWN
> 
> Wie Australien die Amoklaufe gestoppt hat - News - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen



Ach weil England doch ein Eigentor war, nehmen die nächsten Länder? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Post lesen.
> Ich sage es nützt nichts, wenn der Kriminelle grade derjenige war, der mit strengeren Waffengesetzen nicht an eine Waffe rangekomen wäre.



Hätte er sich eine illegale besorgt. So konnten die gesetzestreuen Bürger sich wenigstens wehren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso haben dann nicht allein in DE längst die 3-4 Millionen Muslime angefangen, "Ungläubige" umzubringen?
> Darauf konntest du noch nie eine glaubhafte Antwort bringen.



Warum werden dann nur Moscheen überwacht und keine Kirchen und Synagogen?

Guck dir die Länder an, in denen der Islam die Mehrheitsreligion stellt. Wenn du solche Zustände willst, bitte. Aber hindere nicht die Leute an der Aufklärung, die das nicht wollen.

Außerdem noch sind es 3-4. Was passiert, wenn es mal mehr werden? Kann man schön in den Ländern sehen, wo sie bereits die Mehrheit stellen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Waren sie auch zum Teil, wenn du dir mal die Vita einiger Täter ansiehst.



Nein waren sie nicht. Das ist nur ein Versuch, die Schuld von den Tätern weg zur Gesellschaft zu schieben.

Schuld war die Ideologie, der sie sich verschrieben haben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für einen Mord brauchst du aber schon einen Vorsatz.
> Wenn dann eher fahrlässige Tötung. Und der wog im einen Fall schwerer als der andere.



Achso der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg in Jugoslawien war also ohne Vorsatz. Quasi fahrlässig.

Gut zu wissen 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welches Gesetz hindert mich daran, etwas gesondert in einem moralischem Kontext zu bewerten? Das kann jeder und das kann immer, egal ob das rechtlich irgendwo eine Grundlage hätte oder nicht.
> Da wir aber offenkundig ein verschiedenes Grundverständnis von Recht und Moral haben, führt diese Diskussion auch zu nichts.



Machen wir es doch kurz. Nicht alles was moralisch verwerflich ist, ist es auch rechtlich. Und das was Trump gesagt hat, ist in den USA von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Egal was du davon moralisch hälst. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> In den USA gelten nochmal andere Rechte, was Notwehr und Selbstverteidigung betrifft. Knallst du hier jemanden ab, der einfach nur dein Grundstück betritt (egal ob absichtlich oder aus Versehen), landest du dafür im Knast.



Komisch Markus Kaarma hat von einem amerikanischen Gericht 70 Jahre Haft bekommen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Machst du dasselbe in den USA ist das in vielen Bundesstaaten rechtmäßiges Verteidigen des Eigentums (oder so ähnlich).
> Ein weiterer, obsoleter Gesetzesschmarrn aus den 18. Jahrhundert.



Stimmt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum gegen Kriminelle zu schützen ist Schmarrn. 

Die sollen sich gefälligst ohne Gegenwehr in Gefahr begeben.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es könnten potentielle Terroristen sein.
> 
> Ist das keine Gefahr?


Und mit Leuten, die hier Verwandte besuchen wollen? Oder geschäftlich zu tun haben?
Was wird aus den Sechzgern, wenn Ismaik nicht mehr die Vereinsleitung besuchen darf?

Wir sollen keine mehr reinlassen, aber ihr Geld und ihr Öl dürfen wir schon nehmen?
Tolle Moral.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist die Kriminalität in Washington mit strengen Waffengesetzen höher, als im benachbarten Arlington mit liberalen Waffengesetzen.


Ich habe doch gesagt, die Kriminalitätsrate ist den Washington D.C. aufgrund der Zustände in den Vororten so enorm hoch. In Arlington wohnen zudem weniger Minderheiten und hat sehr hohes Nettoeinkommen - auch ein Indiz dafür, dass es dort weniger Kriminelle gibt:
Arlington County, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Washington, D.C. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern du nichts anderes sagst, gehe ich also davon aus, dass du meine Frage verneinst.


Ich habe weder etwas verneint oder irgendwas bejaht, sondern nur auf die hiesige Rechtslage hingewiesen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ein Vergleich. In den USA ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Folgen von Tornados zu sterben viel höher, als in Deutschland.


Was hat bitte eine Naturkatastrophe (höhere Macht) mit dem Waffengebrauch zu tun?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du mal die einzelnen Staaten *innerhalb* der USA miteinander vergleichst.


Was hat dir denn bitte an den Ländern nicht gepasst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du willst es offensichtlich nicht verstehen oder? Kriminelle halten sich nicht an die Gesetze.
> 
> Selbst in den USA (wo man sehr viel leichter an Waffen gelangt) halten sich Kriminelle nicht an Waffengesetze. Warum sollten sie das hier, wenn wir die Waffengesetze entschärfen?
> 
> Oder ist es plötzlich eine Tatsache, dass sich alle Kriminellen hier Waffen legal beschaffen?


Pardon, du willst einfach nicht verstehen, was ich dauernd formuliere.
Ist es eine Tatsache, dass Kriminelle oder welche, die es werden, _grundsätzlich_ an Schusswaffen gelangen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schuld der jeweiligen Personen. Warum soll ich in meinen Rechten beschränkt werden, nur weil andere nicht vorsichtig sind?


Hmm, wieso sollten Moslems in ihren Rechten beschränkt werden, wenn ein paar von ihnen Terroranschläge begehen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mit liberalen Waffengesetzen hast du Bürger dich sich schützen können.


Gegen _mehr_ Kriminelle mit Schusswaffen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht bei Waffenrechten auch nicht nur um die Bedrohung von außen, sondern auch die von innen.
> 
> Offensichtlich hast du die Intention des zweiten Zusatzartikels zur Verfassung nicht verstanden.


...und für die Bedrohung von innen gibt es die Polizei und den Geheimdienst. Wegen dem ja so oft gestritten wird, sein dem PATRIOT-Act.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also hätten die Leute in Paris und Brüssel Pefferspray und Schreckschusswaffen nutzen sollen?
> 
> Was für eine Selbstverteidigung


Nochmal, wie oben.
Du behauptest, der Staat hier entwaffne die Bürger oder verhindert zumindest, dass sie an Waffen für Selbstverteidigung nicht rankommen.
Das stimmt aber rein rechtlich gesehen eben nicht, und das habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das keine Diskriminierung ist.


Doch, ist es.
Du unterstellst einem Moslem ein Terrorist zu sein, ohne jeglichen Beweis und wenn dieser auch keiner ist beschneidest du seine Rechte. 
Das ist gruppenmäßige Benachteiligung und das trifft die Definition von Diskriminierung ganz gut.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man den Bürger die Selbstverteidigung erschwert, dann ist das eine Sanktionierung.


Es wird einem nicht erschwert, durch Waffengesetze sollen die sanktioniert werden, die keine Waffe haben dürften.
Dass das in Paris nicht funktioniert hat, war die Folge von jahrelangem Versagen der Politik. Hätte man in den letzten 20 Jahren die Bestände aus dem Balkankonflikt bereinigt und nicht so ein lasches Gesetz, was Schreckschusswaffen angeht, wären die Paris-Attentäter gar nicht an die Waffen gekommen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gefahrenabwehr verstehst du offensichtlich auch nicht. Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft negativ auffällt, dann wird diese Gruppe auch mehr überwacht.
> 
> Das nennt sich Logik und nicht Diskriminierung.


Wie kommst du jetzt auf Überwachung? Ging doch grade noch um ein Einreiseverbot.
Klar dass überwacht wird, wenn die Bedrohung so diffus ist, dass Moscheen überwacht werden, habe ich auch nirgendwo angeprangert.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meist im Affekt passieren. Dann ist es halt im Zweifel das Messer statt der Schusswaffe.
> 
> Die Beziehungstaten wirst du mit strengeren Waffengesetzen auch nicht verhindern.


Das ist es ja eben, wenn schon Leute mit legalen Waffen im legalen Besitz nicht immer trauen kann, wie kann man dan einem Otto-Normalbürger sowas anvertrauen?
Angenommen mit liberalen Waffengesetzen, wer würde sich dann überhaupt eine Waffe kaufen? 20-30-jährige Knallchargen, die sich gerne wie Max Payne fühlen wollen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür wird  er doch verurteilt.


Und das hilft jetzt dem Opfer in wie weit noch?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du möchtest ja offensichtlich lieber im abwarten bis was passiert, damit bloß niemand „diskriminiert“ wird.


Und du wartest offenbar lieber ab, bis sich ein Kind in dem Kopf schießt, wie kürzlich erst wieder.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche Leute besorgen sich Schusswaffen nicht legal.


...und nicht jeder mit krimineller Intention, der gerne eine Schusswaffe haben will, kriegt auch eine.
Oder warum werden nicht gleich alle Gewaltverbrechen und Morde in Deutschland mit Schusswaffen begangen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach weil England doch ein Eigentor war, nehmen die nächsten Länder?


Was für ein Eigentor?
England hat einer der niedrigsten Mordraten mit Feuerwaffen:
Google-Ergebnis fur http://abcnews.go.com/images/International/homocides_g8_countries_64 x36 _wmain.jpg
Firearms policy in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Und das noch obwohl England sogar für meinen Geschmack ziemlich übertreibt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätte er sich eine illegale besorgt. So konnten die gesetzestreuen Bürger sich wenigstens wehren.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum werden dann nur Moscheen überwacht und keine Kirchen und Synagogen?
> 
> Guck dir die Länder an, in denen der Islam die Mehrheitsreligion stellt. Wenn du solche Zustände willst, bitte. Aber hindere nicht die Leute an der Aufklärung, die das nicht wollen.


Unser Land (bzw. die meisten westlichen Länder) sind nunmal für ihre Demokratie bekannt, in welcher Religionsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung gilt (dort weniger, woanders mehr). Gerade das sind Werte, welches westliche Länder von den islamisch geprägten Ländern auf sozialer Ebene abheben. Verweigerst du Muslimen die Einreise, untersteicht das 1. nicht gerade diese Werte und stellst 2. sämtliche Muslime mit Extremisten auf eine Stufe. Sowas nennt man auch Xenophobie.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem noch sind es 3-4. Was passiert, wenn es mal mehr werden? Kann man schön in den Ländern sehen, wo sie bereits die Mehrheit stellen.


Wieso sollten es mehr werden?
Ich hab' bis heute noch keine seriöse Statistik oder Hochrechnung gesehen, auf der bis 2030, 40 oder 50 eine Mehrheit an Einwohner muslimischer Glaubensrichtung gibt. Bis dahin gibt es weit dringendere Probleme, wie z.b. das Zusammenbrechen unseres Rentensystems, der endgültige Zusammenbruch des Euros oder des Wirtschaftssystems allgemein.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein waren sie nicht. Das ist nur ein Versuch, die Schuld von den Tätern weg zur Gesellschaft zu schieben.


Doch, waren sie schon.
Terror in Paris: Wer ist Abdelhamid Abaaoud? - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/terrorismus-weiterer-mutmasslicher-paris-attentaeter-identifiziert-1.2774480
Der Kerl, der Anfang letzten Jahres einen jüdischen Supermarkt angegriffen hat und Verbindungen zu den Attentätern in Paris hatte, war mal im Knast, hatte aufgrund seiner frühen Erfahrungen im kriminellen Umfeld eine niedrige Hemmschwelle und eine stark unterentwickelte Moral.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg in Jugoslawien war also ohne Vorsatz. Quasi fahrlässig.
> 
> Gut zu wissen


Jetzt nähern wir uns der Sache an, dem Vorsatz.
War das Töten der Zivilisten vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig? Inwieweit waren sich die Streitkräfte darüber bewusst, dass unter den bombardierten Einrichtungen Zivilisten sein könnten und in wiefern war Clinton in die Entscheidungsfindung des Militärs vor Ort involviert?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum gegen Kriminelle zu schützen ist Schmarrn.
> 
> Die sollen sich gefälligst ohne Gegenwehr in Gefahr begeben.


Es geht um Fälle, in der Leute angeben, in Notwehr gehandelt zu haben. War es bei Tryvon Martin wirklich Notwehr? Oder bei den Nachbar, der auf jemandem geschossen hat, weil dieser angeblich in sein Haus eindringen wollte? Oder der Junge aus Hamburg, der zuerst noch angelockt wurde?
Waren die denn überhaupt Kriminell?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und mit Leuten, die hier Verwandte besuchen wollen? Oder geschäftlich zu tun haben? Was wird aus den Sechzgern, wenn Ismaik nicht mehr die Vereinsleitung besuchen darf?
> 
> Wir sollen keine mehr reinlassen, aber ihr Geld und ihr Öl dürfen wir schon nehmen?
> Tolle Moral.



Geld stinkt nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt, die Kriminalitätsrate ist den Washington D.C. aufgrund der Zustände in den Vororten so enorm hoch. In Arlington wohnen zudem weniger Minderheiten und hat sehr hohes Nettoeinkommen - auch ein Indiz dafür, dass es dort weniger Kriminelle gibt:
> Arlington County, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Washington, D.C. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Also liegt es nicht an den Waffen? Danke für die Bestätigung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe weder etwas verneint oder irgendwas bejaht, sondern nur auf die hiesige Rechtslage hingewiesen.



Dann gehe ich weiter davon aus, dass du die Frage verneinst, bist du endlich klar Stellung beziehst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat bitte eine Naturkatastrophe (höhere Macht) mit dem Waffengebrauch zu tun?



Was haben zwei völlig unterschiedliche Länder mit ganz anderen Vorgaben miteinander zu tun?

Richtig gar nichts. Genau das wollte ich dir mit dem Vergleich deutlich machen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Pardon, du willst einfach nicht verstehen, was ich dauernd formuliere.
> Ist es eine Tatsache, dass Kriminelle oder welche, die es werden, _grundsätzlich_ an Schusswaffen gelangen?



Ist es eine Tatsachen, dass Kriminelle oder welche, die es werden, sich mehr Waffen besorgen werden?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso sollten Moslems in ihren Rechten beschränkt werden, wenn ein paar von ihnen Terroranschläge begehen?



Weil so ein Terroranschlag (und wer verübt die am häufigsten) eine Gefahr für alle anderen darstellt. Wie gesagt, Gefahrenabwehr.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gegen _mehr_ Kriminelle mit Schusswaffen.



Eine Behauptung für die du einen Beweis hast? Selbst in den USA (liberales Waffenrecht) werden die meisten Verbrechen nicht mit legalen Waffen begangen.

Gun Facts | Gun Control and Crime

Also ist deine Unterstellung bisher haltlos.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und für die Bedrohung von innen gibt es die Polizei und den Geheimdienst. Wegen dem ja so oft gestritten wird, sein dem PATRIOT-Act.



Und wenn Polizei und Geheimdienst Teil der Bedrohung sind? 

Warum entwaffnen Diktatoren so gerne ihr eigenes Volk?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal, wie oben.
> Du behauptest, der Staat hier entwaffne die Bürger oder verhindert zumindest, dass sie an Waffen für Selbstverteidigung nicht rankommen.
> Das stimmt aber rein rechtlich gesehen eben nicht, und das habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht.



Doch das stimmt. Oder bekommst du in Deutschland als normaler Bürger eine Schusswaffe mit der Begründung „Selbstverteidigung“?

Doch, ist es.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du unterstellst einem Moslem ein Terrorist zu sein, ohne jeglichen Beweis und wenn dieser auch keiner ist beschneidest du seine Rechte.
> Das ist gruppenmäßige Benachteiligung und das trifft die Definition von Diskriminierung ganz gut.



Nicht ich tue das, sondern die israelischen Sicherheitskräfte. Und offensichtlich hat sich das Konzept bewährt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es wird einem nicht erschwert, durch Waffengesetze sollen die sanktioniert werden, die keine Waffe haben dürften.
> Dass das in Paris nicht funktioniert hat, war die Folge von jahrelangem Versagen der Politik. Hätte man in den letzten 20 Jahren die Bestände aus dem Balkankonflikt bereinigt und nicht so ein lasches Gesetz, was Schreckschusswaffen angeht, wären die Paris-Attentäter gar nicht an die Waffen gekommen.



Die Frage hatte ich auch schonmal gestellt. In welchem Staat hat das bisher funktioniert, dass man konsequent keine illegalen Waffen mehr hat?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Überwachung? Ging doch grade noch um ein Einreiseverbot.
> Klar dass überwacht wird, wenn die Bedrohung so diffus ist, dass Moscheen überwacht werden, habe ich auch nirgendwo angeprangert.



Es geht um die Überwachung von Muslimen an israelischen Flughäfen durch das Sicherheitspersonal. Etwas was du als „Diskriminierung“ ablehnst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist es ja eben, wenn schon Leute mit legalen Waffen im legalen Besitz nicht immer trauen kann, wie kann man dan einem Otto-Normalbürger sowas anvertrauen?



Also vertrauen wir sie lieber Kriminellen an, die sie sich illegal besorgen und nehmen dem gesetzestreuen Bürger jede Chance auf Selbstverteidigung?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das hilft jetzt dem Opfer in wie weit noch?



Inwieweit haben die strengen Waffengesetze in Paris und Brüssel den Opfer geholfen?

Stimmt, die Terroristen musste keine Angst haben, das sich jemand wehr. Für Terroristen sind strenge Waffengesetze eine große Hilfe.

Ich möchte lieber dem gesetzestreuen Bürger helfen. Wem willst du helfen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und du wartest offenbar lieber ab, bis sich ein Kind in dem Kopf schießt, wie kürzlich erst wieder.



Der Schütze wird doch verurteilt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und nicht jeder mit krimineller Intention, der gerne eine Schusswaffe haben will, kriegt auch eine.
> Oder warum werden nicht gleich alle Gewaltverbrechen und Morde in Deutschland mit Schusswaffen begangen?



Warum besorgen sich nicht alle Mörder in den USA ihre Waffen legal, wo es doch so einfach ist?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für ein Eigentor?
> England hat einer der niedrigsten Mordraten mit Feuerwaffen:
> Google-Ergebnis fur http://abcnews.go.com/images/International/homocides_g8_countries_64x36_wmain.jpg
> Firearms policy in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Und das noch obwohl England sogar für meinen Geschmack ziemlich übertreibt.



Was nachweislich nicht an den Waffengesetzen liegt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Unser Land (bzw. die meisten westlichen Länder) sind nunmal für ihre Demokratie bekannt, in welcher Religionsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung gilt (dort weniger, woanders mehr). Gerade das sind Werte, welches westliche Länder von den islamisch geprägten Ländern auf sozialer Ebene abheben. Verweigerst du Muslimen die Einreise, untersteicht das 1. nicht gerade diese Werte und stellst 2. sämtliche Muslime mit Extremisten auf eine Stufe. Sowas nennt man auch Xenophobie.



Auf Deutsch Appeasement gegenüber einer Gewaltideologie soll die Lösung sein?

Da haben wir ja in Europa beste Erfahrung mit gemacht :roll:



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso sollten es mehr werden?
> Ich hab' bis heute noch keine seriöse Statistik oder Hochrechnung gesehen, auf der bis 2030, 40 oder 50 eine Mehrheit an Einwohner muslimischer Glaubensrichtung gibt. Bis dahin gibt es weit dringendere Probleme, wie z.b. das Zusammenbrechen unseres Rentensystems, der endgültige Zusammenbruch des Euros oder des Wirtschaftssystems allgemein.



Guck dir das Bevölkerungswachstum in Deutschland an und dann das Bevölkerungswachstum in den Ländern wo diese Leute herkommen.

Du bist doch ein Freund mathematischer Formeln. Ich wette auf die Lösung kommst du selbst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, waren sie schon.
> Terror in Paris: Wer ist Abdelhamid Abaaoud? - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/terrorismus-weiterer-mutmasslicher-paris-attentaeter-identifiziert-1.2774480
> Der Kerl, der Anfang letzten Jahres einen jüdischen Supermarkt angegriffen hat und Verbindungen zu den Attentätern in Paris hatte, war mal im Knast, hatte aufgrund seiner frühen Erfahrungen im kriminellen Umfeld eine niedrige Hemmschwelle und eine stark unterentwickelte Moral.



Alles was ich da sehe ist, dass sein Kontakt zu einer Gewaltideologie ihm zum Mörder gemacht hat.

Quasi das moderne Äquivalent zur SS und dem Nationalsozialismus. Junge Männer kommen in den Kontakt mit einer Gewaltideologie und werden zu Mördern.

Der Spruch „Wehret den Anfängen“ war noch nie aktueller und treffender. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt nähern wir uns der Sache an, dem Vorsatz.
> War das Töten der Zivilisten vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig? Inwieweit waren sich die Streitkräfte darüber bewusst, dass unter den bombardierten Einrichtungen Zivilisten sein könnten und in wiefern war Clinton in die Entscheidungsfindung des Militärs vor Ort involviert?



Haben die USA also Jugoslawien nicht vorsätzlich, sondern fahrlässig bombardiert oder was?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht um Fälle, in der Leute angeben, in Notwehr gehandelt zu haben. War es bei Tryvon Martin wirklich Notwehr?



Laut einem Gericht ja.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder bei den Nachbar, der auf jemandem geschossen hat, weil dieser angeblich in sein Haus eindringen wollte?



Ich kenn den Fall nicht, bisschen unspezifisch geschrieben von dir. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder der Junge aus Hamburg, der zuerst noch angelockt wurde?
> Waren die denn überhaupt Kriminell?



Ach der wurde „angelockt“ bei jemanden einzubrechen? Gut zu wissen.

Aber was stört dich? Gerade in dem Fall wurde der Schütze doch zu 70 Jahren Haft verurteilt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Geld stinkt nicht.


Aha, also weiterhin den Saudis, dem Iran und Quatar Geld in den Arsch schieben, damit die ihre Terrorgruppen finanzieren können?
Und den Opfern des IS, welcher gerade von dessen Scheichs unterstützt wird, jedweden Zutritt verweigern?
Ihr Geld muss ich auch nicht hierhaben, wenn PSG, ManCity, Real Madrid oder der TSV sonst nicht wettbewerbsfähig Fußball spielen können, sollen sie meinetwegen absteigen.^^
Aber wer bin ich jedem einreisendem Moslem konkret unter Terrorverdacht zu stellen, ohne dass ich es vorher beweisen kann?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also liegt es nicht an den Waffen? Danke für die Bestätigung.


Ich sagte doch, es liegt an den Leuten, die sie führen. Und von denen ist nicht jeder dafür geeignet.
Es gibt auch Menschen, die besser nie ein Auto unterm Arsch gehabt hätten.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich weiter davon aus, dass du die Frage verneinst, bist du endlich klar Stellung beziehst.


Worauf soll ich denn klar Stellung beziehen? Deine Frage verneinen, damit du mich in deine Schubladen stecken kannst, so wie du das mit jedem machst, der nicht ansatzweise deine Ansichten teilt?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was haben zwei völlig unterschiedliche Länder mit ganz anderen Vorgaben miteinander zu tun?
> 
> Richtig gar nichts. Genau das wollte ich dir mit dem Vergleich deutlich machen.


Sie haben sehr wohl was zu tun, wenn es so wäre, dass mehr Waffen = weniger Gewalt bedeutet, dann müssten Japan oder Australien an der Spitze der Schusswaffengewalt stehen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist es eine Tatsachen, dass Kriminelle oder welche, die es werden, sich mehr Waffen besorgen werden?


Nein, aber die ohne Vorstrafen müssten nicht mehr den illegalen Weg gehen sondern können die Waffe, mit der sie dann eine Bank/Leute überfallen/ermorden/bedrohen, Geiseln nehmen usw. uf. vorher direkt im Geschäft kaufen.
(natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, den illegalen Waffenhandel einen Riegel vorzuschieben, so wie nach der Prohibition)


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil so ein Terroranschlag (und wer verübt die am häufigsten) eine Gefahr für alle anderen darstellt. Wie gesagt, Gefahrenabwehr.


Am häufigsten verüben ihn _gewaltbereite_ Islamisten.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Muslime grundsätzlich gewaltbereit und radikal.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung für die du einen Beweis hast? Selbst in den USA (liberales Waffenrecht) werden die meisten Verbrechen nicht mit legalen Waffen begangen.
> 
> Gun Facts | Gun Control and Crime
> 
> Also ist deine Unterstellung bisher haltlos.


Woher kommen denn die ganzen illegalen Waffen? Alle über den Schwarzmarkt? Und wo hat der Schwarzmarkt sie überhaupt her? Darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken. Glaubst du liberalere Waffengesetze bekämpft die Ursache von Waffengewalt? Nö, allerbestenfalls verschlimmbessert sie es, vor allem mit den Gesetzen in den USA. Laufen mehr Leute mit Knarren rum, so haben Kriminelle auch mehr Quellen an selbige zu kommen, siehe Diebstahl. Oder jemand haut dir von hinten ein Brett über den Kopf und nimmt dir deine Waffe ab. Da hilft dir dann deine Waffe auch nichts mehr, du bist deine Waffe los und der Gangster hat eine mehr.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn Polizei und Geheimdienst Teil der Bedrohung sind?
> 
> Warum entwaffnen Diktatoren so gerne ihr eigenes Volk?


Du hast vorher mal erwähnt, dass du es begrüßen würdest, wenn auch hierzulande Polizisten mit härteren Bandagen vorgehen würden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch das stimmt. Oder bekommst du in Deutschland als normaler Bürger eine Schusswaffe mit der Begründung „Selbstverteidigung“?
> 
> Doch, ist es.


Was sind nochmal Tränengas/Pfefferspray und Elektroschocker? Nicht-letale *Waffen* zur _*Selbstverteidigung*_.
Muss ich dafür Beamter, Jäger, Sportschütze, Sammler oder sonstwas sein? Nein, die sind für den _normalen_ Bürger.
Dass sie offiziell nicht tödlich sind und trotzdem als Waffen gelten liegt an der offiziellen Definition.
Wenn du das nicht so siehst, dann musst du das dem Staat mitteilen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht ich tue das, sondern die israelischen Sicherheitskräfte. Und offensichtlich hat sich das Konzept bewährt.


Ich dachte es ginge hier die ganze Zeit um ein Einreiseverbot?
Aber o.k., selbst Israel hat so ein Verbot nicht und es hat sich ja scheinbar trotzdem bewährt.
Also wieso willst du weiterhin ein Einreiseverbot?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich auch schonmal gestellt. In welchem Staat hat das bisher funktioniert, dass man konsequent keine illegalen Waffen mehr hat?


Das kann man wohl kaum konkret sagen, nicht mal in Deutschland gelingen plausible Schätzungen zu der Anzahl illegaler Waffen. Dazu gehören übrigens nicht nur Schusswaffen sondern auch sowas wie Spring- oder Fallmesser. Viele haben sowas zuhause ohne es zu wissen, als mein Opa gestorben ist, kamen da auch nicht ganz lautere Dinge raus, obwohl er nicht im Krieg war.^^



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Überwachung von Muslimen an israelischen Flughäfen durch das Sicherheitspersonal. Etwas was du als „Diskriminierung“


Ich sprach die ganze Zeit von einem Einreiseverbot. 
Aber nochmal, wenn das mit der Überwachung ja so gut funktioniert (wird in Deutschland ja an bestimmten Moscheen auch gemacht und wird auch an Flughäfen diskutiert) wieso bist du dann für ein komplettes Einreiseverbot? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also vertrauen wir sie lieber Kriminellen an, die sie sich illegal besorgen und nehmen dem gesetzestreuen Bürger jede Chance auf Selbstverteidigung?


Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Mir wäre es grundsätzlich lieber, wenn man die Wurzel des Problems angehen wurde anstelle jeden Bürger mit einer Waffe auszustatten ohne vorher sicherzugehen, dass dieser auch nichts Kriminelles damit vorhat.
Die EU hätte das tun können, hätte sie vorzeitig auf die Behörden gehört und nicht so ein lasches Gesetz über Deko- und Schreckschusswaffen verabschiedet. Hätte man das strenger gehandhabt und nicht irgendwelchen Militärschrott öffentich zugänglich gemacht, aus dem man noch Waffen basteln kann (der Geiselnehmer des jüdischen EKZ hatte sowas gemacht) würden die Opfer heute vielleicht noch leben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich möchte lieber dem gesetzestreuen Bürger helfen. Wem willst du helfen?


Für das was du vorschlägst könnte man auch einen Kompromiss eingehen, nämlich dass der gesetzestreue Bürger, so wie du ihn beschreibst, für eine Waffe eine Eignung durchlaufen muss sie dann aber sowohl besitzen als auch _führen_ darf. Im Prinzip wäre das also eher eine Teiländerung des bestehenden Gesetzes.
So gäbe es in der Theorie auch schon 5,5 Millionen Leute mehr in Deutschland, die mit einer Waffe aus dem Haus gehen.
Du sagst immer, der Bürger soll gesetzestreu sein. Aber das muss man auch erst mal nachweisen können. UND (!) er muss eben wissen, was er da in der Hand hat, wie man damit umgeht und er sollte damit auch was treffen können. 
Auf sowas habe ich nämlich überhaupt keine Lust.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Schütze wird doch verurteilt.


Der _Schütze_ war das _Kind_, das Kind ist tot.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum besorgen sich nicht alle Mörder in den USA ihre Waffen legal, wo es doch so einfach ist?


Wieso sperren die Waffenhalter ihre Waffen nicht einfach weg, damit Mörder erst gar nicht mehr illegal an sie rankommen?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was nachweislich nicht an den Waffengesetzen liegt.


Woran sonst?
Noch schlimmer war es in Brasilien, dort führten härtere Waffengesetze auch zum Erfolg, zumindest sind die Mordraten nicht mehr gestiegen:Schusswaffen: Brasiliens Waffengesetz unter Druck - NZZ


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch Appeasement gegenüber einer Gewaltideologie soll die Lösung sein?


Wieso Appeasement?
Wer hier in friedlicher Absicht herkommt, soll das dürfen.
Wer hier irgendwelche Gewaltideologieen verbreitet, Gewalt selber anwendet oder meint, sich nicht an die hier bestehenden Gesetze zu halten, der soll sich entweder ändern oder bitte gehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck dir das Bevölkerungswachstum in Deutschland an und dann das Bevölkerungswachstum in den Ländern wo diese Leute herkommen.
> 
> Du bist doch ein Freund mathematischer Formeln. Ich wette auf die Lösung kommst du selbst.


Es gibt weit schlauere "Mathematiker" als ich, die konnten deine Befürchtung bisher scheinbar nicht untermauern:
Studien: Droht eine Islamisierung Deutschlands?
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/globale-studie-wo-der-islam-sich-ausbreitet-a-741905.html


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles was ich da sehe ist, dass sein Kontakt zu einer Gewaltideologie ihm zum Mörder gemacht hat.
> 
> Quasi das moderne Äquivalent zur SS und dem Nationalsozialismus. Junge Männer kommen in den Kontakt mit einer Gewaltideologie und werden zu Mördern.


Sie wurden in ein kriminelles Millieu hineingeboren, hatten in der Gesellschaft keinen Platz und haben ihr Heil im Islamismus gesucht. Wie dieser deutsche Rapper, der zum IS abgewandert ist.
Kriminell waren sie vorher schon, das steht ja in den Artikeln. Für Mord waren sie also quasi prädestiniert, hatten eine geringe Hemmschwelle. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haben die USA also Jugoslawien nicht vorsätzlich, sondern fahrlässig bombardiert oder was?


Es geht darum, ob die NATO vorsätzlich Zivilisten bombardiert hat, das ist der Punkt.
Und ob Clinton sich dessen bewusst war. Mir ist nur ein Fall von damals bekannt, von dem man ausgeht, dass absichtlich zivile Verluste in Kauf genommen wurden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut einem Gericht ja.


Der Fall löste eine Rassismusdebatte in den USA aus, was hinsichtlich der aufgenommenen Telefonate auch nicht ganz unberechtigt war. Zumal niemand genau weiß, wie es zu dem Handgemenge kam, in welchem der Schuss fiel. Man kann jemanden auch soweit provozieren, bis sich dieser wehrt, ihn dann erschießen und sagen es sei Notwehr. Ob das dort der Fall war, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber so eine Situation wäre für mich nicht völlig undenkbar.
Kuck dir die Leute an, welche hierzulande schon Asylheime angesteckt haben oder gegenüber Flüchtlingen strafffällig geworden sind. Das waren nicht alles ausschließlich irgendwelche rechte Schläger, sondern oft auch Leute aus der Mitte, ohne Vorstrafen. Was wenn die legal an Schusswaffen gelangt wären?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Fall nicht, bisschen unspezifisch geschrieben von dir.


Den, den ich vorhin aus dem FOCUS verlingt habe.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach der wurde „angelockt“ bei jemanden einzubrechen? Gut zu wissen.


Er hat jedem in der Nachbarschaft gesagt, ihre Garagen zu schließen, seine eigene hat er aber offen gelassen, um, so heißt es potentielle Diebe anzulocken. Wenn man jemanden erschießt, der unbewaffnet ist, weil er sich vielleicht ein Bier klauen wollte, muss man ihn dann gleich erschießen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, also weiterhin den Saudis, dem Iran und Quatar Geld in den Arsch schieben, damit die ihre Terrorgruppen finanzieren können?



Ich wäre dafür, dass wir mit gar keinem islamischen Land Handel betreiben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und den Opfern des IS, welcher gerade von dessen Scheichs unterstützt wird, jedweden Zutritt verweigern?



Einfach dem osteuropäischen Modell folgen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ihr Geld muss ich auch nicht hierhaben, wenn PSG, ManCity, Real Madrid oder der TSV sonst nicht wettbewerbsfähig Fußball spielen können, sollen sie meinetwegen absteigen.^^



Seh ich genauso.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber wer bin ich jedem einreisendem Moslem konkret unter Terrorverdacht zu stellen, ohne dass ich es vorher beweisen kann?



Gefahrenabwehr aufgrund der Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, es liegt an den Leuten, die sie führen. Und von denen ist nicht jeder dafür geeignet. Es gibt auch Menschen, die besser nie ein Auto unterm Arsch gehabt hätten.



Deshalb ja auch Vorbestrafte und mental Kranke ausschließen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Worauf soll ich denn klar Stellung beziehen? Deine Frage verneinen, damit du mich in deine Schubladen stecken kannst, so wie du das mit jedem machst, der nicht ansatzweise deine Ansichten teilt?



Dann verneine die Frage doch nicht, sondern bejahe sie.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie haben sehr wohl was zu tun, wenn es so wäre, dass mehr Waffen = weniger Gewalt bedeutet, dann müssten Japan oder Australien an der Spitze der Schusswaffengewalt stehen.



Wo habe ich denn je behauptet mehr Waffen würden weniger Gewalt bedeuten?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein, aber die ohne Vorstrafen müssten nicht mehr den illegalen Weg gehen sondern können die Waffe, mit der sie dann eine Bank/Leute überfallen/ermorden/bedrohen, Geiseln nehmen usw. uf. vorher direkt im Geschäft kaufen.



Aber das tun sie ja nicht. Selbst in den USA, wo man in manchen Bundesstaten die Schusswaffen (übertrieben gesagt) an jeder Straßenecke bekommt, holen sich die Kriminellen die Waffen eben nicht auf dem legalen Wege.

Also ist doch schon deine gesamte Grundannahme *falsch*.



Two-Face schrieb:


> (natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, den illegalen Waffenhandel einen Riegel vorzuschieben, so wie nach der Prohibition)



Bestes Beispiel dafür, dass man mit Verboten Kriminalität nicht bekämpft, sondern nur den gesetztestreuen Bürger kriminalisiert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Am häufigsten verüben ihn _gewaltbereite_ Islamisten.



Sprich Leute, die den Islam leben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Muslime grundsätzlich gewaltbereit und radikal.



Muslime sind natürlich nicht grundsätzlich gewaltbereit und radikal, der Islam schon.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher kommen denn die ganzen illegalen Waffen? Alle über den Schwarzmarkt? Und wo hat der Schwarzmarkt sie überhaupt her? Darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken. Glaubst du liberalere Waffengesetze bekämpft die Ursache von Waffengewalt? Nö, allerbestenfalls verschlimmbessert sie es, vor allem mit den Gesetzen in den USA. Laufen mehr Leute mit Knarren rum, so haben Kriminelle auch mehr Quellen an selbige zu kommen, siehe Diebstahl. Oder jemand haut dir von hinten ein Brett über den Kopf und nimmt dir deine Waffe ab. Da hilft dir dann deine Waffe auch nichts mehr, du bist deine Waffe los und der Gangster hat eine mehr.



Und ohne Waffe hat man nie eine Chance. Siehe Paris. 

Warum willst du Bürger nicht die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu verteidigen? Selbst wenn die Chance nur winzig ist? 

Lieber eine kleine Chance, als gar keine.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast vorher mal erwähnt, dass du es begrüßen würdest, wenn auch hierzulande Polizisten mit härteren Bandagen vorgehen würden.



Zwischen dem Verhalten der Polizei in den USA und dem Verhalten unserer Polizei, gibt es noch jede Menge Raum.

Nur weil wir am unteren Ende des Machbaren sind, müssen wir uns nicht gleich am oberen Ende orientieren.  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was sind nochmal Tränengas/Pfefferspray und Elektroschocker? Nicht-letale *Waffen* zur _*Selbstverteidigung*_.
> Muss ich dafür Beamter, Jäger, Sportschütze, Sammler oder sonstwas sein? Nein, die sind für den _normalen_ Bürger.
> Dass sie offiziell nicht tödlich sind und trotzdem als Waffen gelten liegt an der offiziellen Definition.
> Wenn du das nicht so siehst, dann musst du das dem Staat mitteilen.



Du hast meinen Text doch sogar zitiert. Ich schrieb doch ganz eindeutig :“ Doch das stimmt. Oder bekommst du in Deutschland als normaler Bürger eine *Schusswaffe* mit der Begründung „Selbstverteidigung“?“ 

Und wie willst du dich mit Tränengas/Pfefferspray und Elektroschocker gegen Leute mit Sturmgewehren oder anderen Schusswaffen schützen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte es ginge hier die ganze Zeit um ein Einreiseverbot?
> Aber o.k., selbst Israel hat so ein Verbot nicht und es hat sich ja scheinbar trotzdem bewährt.
> Also wieso willst du weiterhin ein Einreiseverbot?



Weil es einen Versuch wert ist. Man kann es ja mal testen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl kaum konkret sagen, nicht mal in Deutschland gelingen plausible Schätzungen zu der Anzahl illegaler Waffen. Dazu gehören übrigens nicht nur Schusswaffen sondern auch sowas wie Spring- oder Fallmesser. Viele haben sowas zuhause ohne es zu wissen, als mein Opa gestorben ist, kamen da auch nicht ganz lautere Dinge raus, obwohl er nicht im Krieg war.^^



Also auf Deutsch gesagt, strengere Waffengesetze sind reiner Aktionismus, weil es illegale Waffen gibt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sprach die ganze Zeit von einem Einreiseverbot.
> Aber nochmal, wenn das mit der Überwachung ja so gut funktioniert (wird in Deutschland ja an bestimmten Moscheen auch gemacht und wird auch an Flughäfen diskutiert) wieso bist du dann für ein komplettes Einreiseverbot?



Wenn die Überwachung so gut funktioniert, warum gab es dann Anschläge in Paris und Brüssel?

Einige der Attentäter kamen als Reisende auch durch Deutschland. Hier hätte ein Einreiseverbot unter Umständen helfen können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: Mir wäre es grundsätzlich lieber, wenn man die Wurzel des Problems angehen wurde anstelle jeden Bürger mit einer Waffe auszustatten ohne vorher sicherzugehen, dass dieser auch nichts Kriminelles damit vorhat.
> Die EU hätte das tun können, hätte sie vorzeitig auf die Behörden gehört und nicht so ein lasches Gesetz über Deko- und Schreckschusswaffen verabschiedet. Hätte man das strenger gehandhabt und nicht irgendwelchen Militärschrott öffentich zugänglich gemacht, aus dem man noch Waffen basteln kann (der Geiselnehmer des jüdischen EKZ hatte sowas gemacht) würden die Opfer heute vielleicht noch leben.



Oder man hätte den Opfer das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung zustehen können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für das was du vorschlägst könnte man auch einen Kompromiss eingehen, nämlich dass der gesetzestreue Bürger, so wie du ihn beschreibst, für eine Waffe eine Eignung durchlaufen muss sie dann aber sowohl besitzen als auch _führen_ darf. Im Prinzip wäre das also eher eine Teiländerung des bestehenden Gesetzes.
> So gäbe es in der Theorie auch schon 5,5 Millionen Leute mehr in Deutschland, die mit einer Waffe aus dem Haus gehen.
> Du sagst immer, der Bürger soll gesetzestreu sein. Aber das muss man auch erst mal nachweisen können. UND (!) er muss eben wissen, was er da in der Hand hat, wie man damit umgeht und er sollte damit auch was treffen können.
> Auf sowas habe ich nämlich überhaupt keine Lust.



Die Kriminellen, die Schusswaffen einsetzen sind in der Regel geschult (wie sie durch ihre Attentate ja bewiesen haben). Also Tote wird es ihn jedem Fall geben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der _Schütze_ war das _Kind_, das Kind ist tot.



Ich denke der Schütze war ein frustrierter Jäger, der in eine Menschenmenge schoss, weil es ihm zu laut war?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso sperren die Waffenhalter ihre Waffen nicht einfach weg, damit Mörder erst gar nicht mehr illegal an sie rankommen?



Wozu? Diebstahl ist illegal.

Warum soll ich mir meine Gewohnheiten in meiner Wohnung von Dieben diktieren lassen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Woran sonst?
> Noch schlimmer war es in Brasilien, dort führten härtere Waffengesetze auch zum Erfolg, zumindest sind die Mordraten nicht mehr gestiegen:Schusswaffen: Brasiliens Waffengesetz unter Druck - NZZ



Nicht gestiegen heißt gleichgeblieben. Ergo hat das Gesetz nichts gebracht. Nur das der gesetzestreue Bürger wieder mal um sein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung gebracht wird.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso Appeasement?
> Wer hier in friedlicher Absicht herkommt, soll das dürfen.
> Wer hier irgendwelche Gewaltideologieen verbreitet, Gewalt selber anwendet oder meint, sich nicht an die hier bestehenden Gesetze zu halten, der soll sich entweder ändern oder bitte gehen.



Und da es kein islamisches Land gibt, dass auch nur ansatzweise unsere Standards an Demokratie erfüllt, ist diese gesamte Gewaltideologie abzulehnen.

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - DIE WELT



			
				Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."



Und wo ändern sich oder gehen diese Leute nun?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt weit schlauere "Mathematiker" als ich, die konnten deine Befürchtung bisher scheinbar nicht untermauern:
> Studien: Droht eine Islamisierung Deutschlands?
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/globale-studie-wo-der-islam-sich-ausbreitet-a-741905.html



Dann ist ja noch genug Zeit, dass man gegensteuert, damit der Islam nicht irgendwann die Mehrheit im Land stellt und wir nicht so enden, wie die islamischen Länder.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie wurden in ein kriminelles Millieu hineingeboren, hatten in der Gesellschaft keinen Platz und haben ihr Heil im Islamismus gesucht. Wie dieser deutsche Rapper, der zum IS abgewandert ist. Kriminell waren sie vorher schon, das steht ja in den Artikeln. Für Mord waren sie also quasi prädestiniert, hatten eine geringe Hemmschwelle.



Und der Kontakt mit einer Gewaltideologie hat das ganze dann noch unterstütz bzw. verstärkt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob die NATO vorsätzlich Zivilisten bombardiert hat, das ist der Punkt.



Wer vorsätzlich Krieg führt, kann sich hinterher nicht darauf berufen, dass das Bombardieren fahrlässig war. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ob Clinton sich dessen bewusst war. Mir ist nur ein Fall von damals bekannt, von dem man ausgeht, dass absichtlich zivile Verluste in Kauf genommen wurden.



Ob Clinton von einzelnen militärischen Aktionen Bescheid wusste, ist irrelevant.

Der Entschluss zum völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg war eine politische, nämlich seine.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Fall löste eine Rassismusdebatte in den USA aus, was hinsichtlich der aufgenommenen Telefonate auch nicht ganz unberechtigt war. Zumal niemand genau weiß, wie es zu dem Handgemenge kam, in welchem der Schuss fiel. Man kann jemanden auch soweit provozieren, bis sich dieser wehrt, ihn dann erschießen und sagen es sei Notwehr. Ob das dort der Fall war, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber so eine Situation wäre für mich nicht völlig undenkbar.



Der Mann wurde freigesprochen. Rechtlich ist die Sache damit geklärt. Es war Notwehr.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kuck dir die Leute an, welche hierzulande schon Asylheime angesteckt haben oder gegenüber Flüchtlingen strafffällig geworden sind. Das waren nicht alles ausschließlich irgendwelche rechte Schläger, sondern oft auch Leute aus der Mitte, ohne Vorstrafen. Was wenn die legal an Schusswaffen gelangt wären?



Ja was wäre dann? Das ist Spekulativ.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er hat jedem in der Nachbarschaft gesagt, ihre Garagen zu schließen, seine eigene hat er aber offen gelassen, um, so heißt es potentielle Diebe anzulocken.



Wofür er zu Recht für 70 Jahre ins Gefängnis muss. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn man jemanden erschießt, der unbewaffnet ist, weil er sich vielleicht ein Bier klauen wollte, muss man ihn dann gleich erschießen?



Müssen nicht. Wobei sich mein Mitleid mit dem Dieb in sehr engen Grenzen hält.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein ein Video warum die Leute Clinton nicht mögen und Bernie oder niemanden wählen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD2VO1xqY4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider geht es bei den Demokraten nicht wirklich demokratisch vor




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5srPXtJV0V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aegon (16. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal eure Zitierweisen ändert? Ich würde mir die Beiträge wirklich gerne anschauen, wenn die nicht alle jeweils über mindestens 5 Seiten gingen... 
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Diskussion sowieso total sinnlos ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal eure Zitierweisen ändert?



Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Leseweise änderst?



Aegon schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Beiträge wirklich gerne anschauen, wenn die nicht alle jeweils über mindestens 5 Seiten gingen...



Weil das ja so schwer ist  



Aegon schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass diese Diskussion sowieso total sinnlos ist.



Wenn sie sinnlos ist, warum postest du dann was?


----------



## JePe (17. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es könnten potentielle Terroristen sein.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum soll ich in meinen Rechten beschränkt werden, nur weil andere nicht vorsichtig sind?



Warum sollten alle Personen aus muslimischen Laendern in ihren Rechten beschraenkt werden, nur weil einige kriminell sind? Sippenhaft fuer die Einen, Unschuldsvermutung fuer die Anderen?

Doppelmoral© detected.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollten alle Personen aus muslimischen Laendern in ihren Rechten beschraenkt werden, nur weil einige kriminell sind? Sippenhaft fuer die Einen, Unschuldsvermutung fuer die Anderen?
> 
> Doppelmoral© detected.



Weil die Gruppe der Legalwaffenbesitzer nicht überproportional negativ auffällt, im Gegensatz zu Anhängern der Gewaltideologie.

Nennt sich Gefahrenabwehr. Einen Versuch wäre es wert. Besser als der jetzige Zustand der immer wieder Anschläge zulässt, wäre es allemal.

Aber hier im Thread ist ja generell mehr eine Vorliebe für Täter, als für Opfer erkennbar.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollten alle Personen aus muslimischen Laendern in ihren Rechten beschraenkt werden, nur weil einige kriminell sind? Sippenhaft fuer die Einen, Unschuldsvermutung fuer die Anderen?
> 
> Doppelmoral© detected.


Weil einige leider nicht wenige sind.
Zunächst ist man für das eigene Volk verantwortlich. Das vergessen die heimischen Volksv(z)ertreter oft.


----------



## JePe (17. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil die Gruppe der Legalwaffenbesitzer nicht überproportional negativ auffällt, im Gegensatz zu Anhängern der Gewaltideologie.



In Deutschland wurden 2,31 Mio. waffenrechtliche Besitzerlaubnisse erteilt, auf die insgesamt 5,83 Mio. tatsaechliche Waffen entfallen. In ca. 4% der Delikte, bei denen Waffen eingesetzt wurden, handelte es sich um solche, die der Taeter legal besessen hat.

Es gibt geschätzt 1,6 Mrd. Muslime auf der Welt. Wieviele davon sind Terroristen? Weniger als 64 Mio.? Dann hat Deine Rechnung ein Problem.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das vergessen die heimischen Volksv(z)ertreter oft.



Gottlob gibt es ja noch aufrechte Schaeferhundszuechter, die ueber das Volkswohl wachen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass der Bombenleger von Oklahoma City Muslim war. Ach nee, der war ja Verschwörer der "New World Oder" und Regierungsfeindlich.
Oder war Anders Breivik Muslim? Ach nein, der war ja Islam Gegner.

Ja, man merkt, dass nur von den Muslimen eine Gefahr ausgeht und alle anderen Bürger friedlich leben wollen.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> In Deutschland wurden 2,31 Mio. waffenrechtliche Besitzerlaubnisse erteilt, auf die insgesamt 5,83 Mio. tatsaechliche Waffen entfallen. In ca. 4% der Delikte, bei denen Waffen eingesetzt wurden, handelte es sich um solche, die der Taeter legal besessen hat.
> 
> Es gibt geschätzt 1,6 Mrd. Muslime auf der Welt. Wieviele davon sind Terroristen? Weniger als 64 Mio.? Dann hat Deine Rechnung ein Problem.
> 
> ...


In jedem mehrheitlich muslimischen Land werden Christen und alle anderen Menschen, die nicht Teil der islamischen Kultur sind, unterdrückt, verfolgt und getötet. Abgesehen davon werden sie offiziell vom Staat diskriminiert, indem sie keine rechtliche Gleichstellung haben.
Ziehe eine Linie von Marokko bis Indonesien.
Christenverfolgung – Wikipedia

Deine Polemik ist lahm.


----------



## Pittermann (17. Mai 2016)

Und hier werden bald Muslime verfolgt, wenn's so weitergeht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Mai 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Und hier werden bald Muslime verfolgt, wenn's so weitergeht.


Man kann es auch übertreiben... 
Wo werden hier Muslime so diskriminiert, dass es auf sowas hindeuten würde ?


----------



## Pittermann (17. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben...
> Wo werden hier Muslime so diskriminiert, dass es auf sowas hindeuten würde ?


Stichwort „Einreiseverbot“ - sollte das kommen (was Gott sei Dank unwahrscheinlich ist), wäre das der erste Schritt.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Und hier werden bald Muslime verfolgt, wenn's so weitergeht.


Fakt ist, dass Muslime in den Flüchtlingsheimen in Deutschland täglich Christen verfolgen und unterdrücken.
Darüber würde ich mir größere Sorgen machen als darüber, dass sich Täter wieder zu Opfern machen, wenn sich jemand nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt.

Ich möchte dazu noch anmerken, bevor irgendein ein Schwarzseher einem wieder verallgemeinernd Verallgemeinerung unterstellt, dass das natürlich nicht auf alle Muslime in den Heimen zutrifft.
Und doch sind es ausschließlich Muslime, die das tun. Wenn das nicht wesentlich beunruhigender ist, weiß ich auch nicht.

Jemand, der wirklich aus dem Krieg flieht, wird wohl kaum direkt mit dem weitermachen, was er selbst erfahren durfte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Mai 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Stichwort „Einreiseverbot“ - sollte das kommen (was Gott sei Dank unwahrscheinlich ist), wäre das der erste Schritt.


Trump wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Präsident werden.
Und wie soll man bitte das Einreiseverbot umsetzen ? Erkennt man Muslime am Aussehen ?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Trump wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Präsident werden.



Denke ich nicht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und wie soll man bitte das Einreiseverbot umsetzen ? Erkennt man Muslime am Aussehen ?



Also auch nur wieder ein leeres Geschwafel der Fönwelle?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht.


Clinton ist noch unbeliebter als Trump, da kann vieles passieren. Sie ist außerdem recht angreifbar für Trumps verbale Attacken.
Und es hat auch niemand gedacht, dass Hofer mit so einem Vorsprung in der ersten Runde gewinnen wird. 
Das mit dem Einreiseverbot war Populismus und kein leeres Geschwafel ohne Hintergedanken. Das darf man dabei nicht vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Trump ist ein Schwafler.
Den wählen nur die weiße Unterschicht.
Gegen Clinton hat er keine Chance.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Clinton ist noch unbeliebter als Trump, da kann vieles passieren.


Gibt es für diese These auch irgendeinen Beleg, z.B. in Form einer repräsentativen Umfrage?


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Schwafler.
> Den wählen nur die weiße Unterschicht.
> Gegen Clinton hat er keine Chance.


1. Trifft auf alle zu. Die breite Masse war noch nie intelligent. Liegt aber weniger an der eigenen Befähigung als daran, dass es manchen nichts bringt, wenn alle gebildet sind. Demnach muss man auch entsprechend vorgehen, um die Leute zu erreichen.
2. "Yes, we can."
3. Ja.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gegen Clinton hat er keine Chance.


Ja, genau wie er keine Chancen hatte Präsidentschaftskandidat der Republikaner zu werden...


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Weil die anderen Kandidaten viel zu zerstritten waren.
Clinton ist aber nicht zerstritten. die Demokraten stehen hinter ihr.
Bei Trump sieht das ja völlig anders aus. Der kann froh sein, wenn sie ihn zum Parteitag rein lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2016)

Die stehen so hinter ihr, dass es welche gibt die sagen, dass sie Trump wählen, wenn Sanders kein Kandidat wird.

#berniorbust


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (18. Mai 2016)

Und bei den Republikanern denkt man ans Auswandern wenn Trump Präsident wird 

Nach dem „Super Tuesday“: Trumps Erfolg lasst Amerikaner ubers Auswandern nachdenken - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2016)

Es gibt doch ein Marsprojekt. Ich denke da werde ich mich dann anmelden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Mai 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und bei den Republikanern denkt man ans Auswandern wenn Trump Präsident wird
> 
> Nach dem „Super Tuesday“: Trumps Erfolg lasst Amerikaner ubers Auswandern nachdenken - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ


Und wie viele von denen werden auswandern ? 0,01 % ? Viel schlimmer als Reagan oder Bush kann er ja nicht sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als Reagan oder Bush kann er ja nicht sein.



Das sagst du jetzt.


----------



## Woohoo (19. Mai 2016)

Obama war nicht der neue erhoffte Jesus und Trump wird nicht der neue Hitler werden. Typische europäische Übertreibungen. Man ist mal wie immer sauer, dass man nicht selber den amerikanischen Präsidenten wählen darf sondern die "dummen Amis" das selber machen.
Das nächste Unheil wird nicht in den USA gewählt sondern wie immer im klügeren Europa.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

Mag sein das er kein 2. Addy ist oder wird aber dafür das er einst gegen Waffen war und jetzt wie ein Wendehals die Angst schürt lässt einen erschaudern.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2016)

Ach gab doch ein paar US Präsidenten mit Kriegsrhetorik...


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Mai 2016)

Trump liegt in Umfragen erstmals vor Clinton


----------



## Woohoo (23. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach gab doch ein paar US Präsidenten mit Kriegsrhetorik...



"Wir kamen, wir sahen, er starb."


----------



## volvo242 (23. Mai 2016)

Politik hat meiner Meinung nach nichts in solch Foren verloren,
A) Sicher die  alles mögliche gut finden werden sich äußern
B) Die doch nicht eine Mainstream Partei haben werden sich zurück halten

Aber Trump wird es hoffentlich machen


OT:
Aber ich stehe dazu, leider ist der Herr 2015 aus der FN in Frankreich ausgeschieden:
Jean Marie Le Pen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

Natürlich gehört Politik wie auch Gott und die Welt in ein gutes Forum. Selbst wenn man nicht ein wandelnder Almanach ist kann man etwas lernen oder hinterfragen.
Ich hoffe da natürlich auf das Gegenteil aber nachdem er mit der Waffenlobby kuschelt kriecht die Nation ihm schon hinten rein


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Mai 2016)

Donald Duck äh Trump erkennt jetzt scheinbar doch den vom Menschen geschaffenen Klimawandel an. Natürlich musste dafür erst sein eigener Golfplatz von einer merkwürdigen Wetterentwicklung heimgesucht werden.

Donald Trump glaubt doch an den Klimawandel - auf seinem Golfplatz - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den auch unterstützt, ich wusste bisher nicht mal, dass es im Forum auch so einen Themenbereich gibt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juni 2016)

Vor US-Prasidentschaftswahl: Trump und die Hoffnungen der jungen Wahler - heute-Nachrichten

Trumps Chancen steigen immer weiter an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

Ob die wirklich alle wissen auf wen die sich einlassen?


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Juni 2016)

Ja hinter Trump versammeln sich immer mehr Unterstützer, Rubio unterstützt ihn z.B. jetzt auch. Für Clinton geht momentan bergab, sie stürzt gerade über ihrer Vergangenheit.   

Sanders wird immer beliebter aber er wird wohl knapp verlieren. Dies ist fatal, er ist der einige Kandidat der Trump in Umfragen deutlich schlägt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50-Sx6wtFys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die Demokraten dank der undemokratischen Vorwahlen Clinton aufstellen setzt ich mein Geld auf Trump.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ja hinter Trump versammeln sich immer mehr Unterstützer, *Rubio unterstützt ihn z.B. jetzt auch*.



Natürlich unterstüzt er ihn jetzt, wo er raus ist muss er ja auch nicht mehr so tun als würde er einen Donald Trump für untragbar halten, obwohl ihm das wohl im Grunde schon von Anfang an  recht egal war was der Trump so für Ansichten hat. Ist nichts neues in den USA, selbst wen du deinen Kontrahenten vorher als Inkernation des Satan dargestellt hast bandeln die Wahlgegner doch hinterher häufiger mit der "Konkurenz" an. 
Rubio hofft wohl einfach auch das er, wen er sich jetzt noch bei Trump einschleimt irgendwo ein netter kleiner Posten im Kabinet abfällt, oder zumindest eine Stelle irgendwo im amerikanischen Regierungsaperat die vorteilhaft für ihn ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich wird Trump gewinnen, wenn er weiterhin in den Medien Dauerpräsent ist.
 Die FPÖ plant ebenfalls eine Wahlanfechtung und LePen könnte 2017 auch Präsidentin werden.
 Das könnte also ein Dreifachsieg für Trump werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Trump wird nicht gewinnen.
Die Küstenstaaten verliert er alle und die Swingstaaten interessieren sich nicht für das hirnfreie Geschwafel.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump wird nicht gewinnen.
> Die Küstenstaaten verliert er alle und die Swingstaaten interessieren sich nicht für das hirnfreie Geschwafel.


Das sagte man schon über einige Politiker.
Und es hatte auch niemand Trump zugetraut wirklich so weit zu kommen wie er jetzt gekommen ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Ja und?
George Bush ist nur Präsident geworden, weil sein Bruder in Florida dafür gesorgt hat.
Trump hat aber keine Freunde in der Partei.
Der ist auf sich alleine gestellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

Braucht denn einer mit seinem Geld überhaupt Freunde? Solche Menschen kaufen sich doch alles


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja und?
> George Bush ist nur Präsident geworden, weil sein Bruder in Florida dafür gesorgt hat.
> Trump hat aber keine Freunde in der Partei.
> Der ist auf sich alleine gestellt.


Bush ist Präsident geworden, weil die höchste Judikative des Landes zu seinen Gunsten geurteilt hat. 

Und Gore hat diese Entscheidung akzeptiert. 

Oder hast du Beweise für deine Unterstellungen?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2016)

Die Republikaner wollen Ämter da braucht es keine Bestechungen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder hast du Beweise für deine Unterstellungen?



Wer hat denn den Schwarzen in Florida das Registrieren zur Wahl erschwert? 
Florida: Schwarze von der Wahl abgehalten? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.wsws.org/de/articles/2000/12/usa-d11.html

Wir hoffen, dass es dieses Jahr nicht zu sowas kommen wird.
Außerdem ist Kevin Spacey sowieso US Präsident.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Schwarzen in Florida das Registrieren zur Wahl erschwert?
> Florida: Schwarze von der Wahl abgehalten? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Ein schwarzer Tag fur die Demokratie in den USA - World Socialist Web Site
> 
> ...


Laut Supreme Court gab kein Grund für eine Nachzählung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut Supreme Court gab kein Grund für eine Nachzählung.



Tja, der war dominiert von Republikanern, daher kein Wunder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, der war dominiert von Republikanern, daher kein Wunder.


Ändert nichts an der Legalität.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Legalität.



Weil eben keiner ermittelt hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil eben keiner ermittelt hat.


Das höchste Gericht hat so entschieden. Und Gore hat das akzeptiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil eben keiner ermittelt hat.



Ändert nichts daran das es eine völlig demokratische Wahl war an der man nichts bemängeln konnte und Bush so ein legitim gewählter rechtmäßig, demokratischer Präsident gewesen ist. 
Unfaire Wahlen und Wahlbetrug gibt es doch nur in Wüstendiktaturen und im Land des russischen Bären... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn man sich so anschaut was bei den Demokraten bei den Vorwahlen so abgeht sind die sicherlich nicht besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2016)

Die Notbremse des US-Wahlsystems | Wie Trump gestoppt werden könnte

So sicher ist es wohl nicht, dass Clinton gewinnt, wenn solche Artikel erscheinen müssen.

Und das man 12 Mio illegale Invasoren aus dem Land schmeißt (so wie es Trump ja offensichtlich vorhat) ist ja wohl eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Juni 2016)

So spielt man Trump auch in die Hände
State Department Blocks Release Of Hillary Clinton-Era TPP Emails Until After The Election


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Juni 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> So spielt man Trump auch in die Hände
> State Department Blocks Release Of Hillary Clinton-Era TPP Emails Until After The Election



Das sollte Trump in jeder Wahlkamprede erwähnen. Das ist doch offensichtlich, dass hier belastendes Material zurückgehalten wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

Was fur Donald Trump spricht

Man muss Augstein nicht mögen, aber der Artikel enthält viel wahres.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (23. Oktober 2016)

allein das hillary sich offen für krieg ausspricht sollte man eher für trump sein. das der auch nicht sauber ist sollte jedem klar sein. scheinbar bekommt der wähler immer die wahl zwischen ultra schlecht und schlecht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Oktober 2016)

Schade das in der heutigen Gesellschaft das Betatschen von Frauen härter bestraft wird als Krieg. Ich denke die Clinton wird eher die Atombomben regnen lassen als das Trump seine blöde Mauer gebaut hat. Die Mauer wird auf jeden Fall nicht die halbe Welt vernichten. 
Die Clinton als Ausenministerin hat uns die Probleme gebracht die wir heute haben. Obama wollte sich aus Lybien und Syrien raushalten. Erst auf Druck von Clinton hat er umgeschwenkt. 
Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen warum alle gegen Trump sind. Gerade die Nicht-Amerikaner sollten hoffen das Trump an die Macht kommt. Selbst TTIP will Trump komplett fallen lassen. Schadet uns das? 
Bei Trump wird es wohl eher innenpolitisch hoch-hergehen (was uns ja egal sein kann) und bei der Clinton wird es Ausenpolitisch hoch-hergehen und bei ihrem Programm sicher nicht positiv. 

Auch die Antwort von Trump er wird das Ergebnis abwarten ob er die Wahl animmt oder nicht fand ich das beste was er noch sagen konnte. Er redet die ganze Zeit von Verschwörung und Zeug. Würde er sagen er nimmt die Wahl an dann würde er ja auch behaupten das da gar keine Verschwörung ist. Welcher vernünftiger Typ akzeptiert denn wenn er betrogen wird? (Was Trump ja schließlich glaubt bzw so kommuniziert). 

Mal abgesehen davon das er mit einem "ja ich nehme die Wahl an, so wie sie kommt" seine Niederlage selber schon halb bestätigt. 
Die Frage selber ist ja auch schon blöd.

Wie auch immer, schlussendlich sind beide beschissen. Jedes Land die Regierung die es verdient. Verrückt die Amis...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2016)

Wir wissen was passiert, wenn Politiker sagen, dass sie keine Mauer bauen oder?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Oktober 2016)

Wäre doch lustig wenn jetzt ein Politiker sagt er baut eine und er baut doch keine^^


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. Oktober 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Jedes Land die Regierung die es verdient.



Für andere Länder kann und will ich nicht sprechen. Meinst du denn wir haben unsere Regierung verdient? Was haben wir denn so schlimmes verbrochen?
Ach ja, 2017 heißt es dann auch wieder wählen (wenn man das noch erlebt...). Macht man das Kreuz bei Not oder Elend? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Oktober 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Für andere Länder kann und will ich nicht sprechen. Meinst du denn wir haben unsere Regierung verdient? Was haben wir denn so schlimmes verbrochen?
> Ach ja, 2017 heißt es dann auch wieder wählen (wenn man das noch erlebt...). Macht man das Kreuz bei Not oder Elend? Ich weiß es nicht.




Ich bin mir gerade unsicher ob das ironie sein soll?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde eher den Vizepräsidenten von Trump erschreckend.
Wenn ich gucke, was der für Standpunkte hat. 
Furchtbar, dass solche Typen überhaupt Wähler finden. 

Und Clinton wird sicher nicht einseitig eine Flugverbotszone aufziehen, das kann sie gar nicht. Das wird sie gemeinsam mit den Europäern und den Russen machen, sofern man sich einigen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde eher den Vizepräsidenten von Trump erschreckend.
> Wenn ich gucke, was der für Standpunkte hat.
> Furchtbar, dass solche Typen überhaupt Wähler finden.



Nicht furchtbarer, als die Tasache, dass Frau Clinton Wähler findet. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Clinton wird sicher nicht einseitig eine Flugverbotszone aufziehen, das kann sie gar nicht. Das wird sie gemeinsam mit den Europäern und den Russen machen, sofern man sich einigen kann.



Und die Russen werden nein sagen, weil sie ihren Verbündeten unterstützen wollen. Also läuft es auf eine Konfrontation mit Russland hinaus.

Das kann keiner wollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Russen werden nein sagen, weil sie ihren Verbündeten unterstützen wollen. Also läuft es auf eine Konfrontation mit Russland hinaus.



Es wird verhandelt werden. Die Russen haben ja auch ihre Interessen.
Die USA könnten z. B: anerkennen, dass die Krim nun zu Russland gehört und dafür machen die Russen in Syrien mit.
Wer weiß schon, was kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

In Syrien hat Russland den einzigen Mittelmeerstützpunkt. 

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Russen darauf verzichten. Aber du hast Recht, wer weiß was kommt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde bei Clinton nicht so schwarz malen.
Klar hat sie ihre Standpunkte und als Frau muss sie "härtere" Standpunkte haben als wenn sie ein Mann ist.
Ein Mann im Oval Office muss nicht Stärke demonstrieren, das macht er schon, weil er da ist.
Eine Frau war noch nie im Oval Office -- also auf dem Sessel, nicht davor  -- muss diese "Stärke" anders darstellen.
Du weißt ja, dass sich ein US Präsident keine Schwäche leisten kann -- eine Frau noch weniger.
Daher strampelt sich Clinton hier und da ab, aber die Realität ist nun mal eine andere. Alleine kann sie gar nichts machen, das weiß sie auch.

Erschreckend finde ich halt Trumps Vize.
Der lehnt die Evolutionstheorie ab, lehnt dern menschen gemachten Klimawandeln ab, lehnt Umweltschutz ab, ist homophob. 
Manchmal frage ich mich, was da für Pfosten in den USA leben, dass sie sowas überhaupt wählen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erschreckend finde ich halt Trumps Vize.
> Der lehnt die Evolutionstheorie ab, lehnt dern menschen gemachten Klimawandeln ab, lehnt Umweltschutz ab, ist homophob.
> Manchmal frage ich mich, was da für Pfosten in den USA leben, dass sie sowas überhaupt wählen.



Und? 

Ich frage mich ja auch, was das für Pfosten sind, die eine Person wie Clinton wählen würden. Das ist halt Demokratie, dass auch "Pfosten" wählen dürfen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Oktober 2016)

Die Flinton hat halt das Glück das sie Trump als Gegner hat. Der einzige Kandidat gegen den sie eine Chance hat. 
Die meisten wählen nicht die Flinton weil sie für die Flinton sind, sondern weil sie gegen Trump sind. Das ist ein Unterschied.
Ich kann auch nachvollziehen wenn Trump von einer Verschwörung der Medien redet.
Kann zwar nur für Deutschland sprechen, aber wenn ich mir die Überschrifen so anschaue wie "So kann Trump noch gestoppt werden" etc. hat das mit Objektiver Berichterstattung wenig zu tun.
Die meisten, zumindest in Deutschland nach meiner Erfahrung, wissen dann nichtmal wofür die Kandidaten politisch stehen. Eine Mauer das wars dann schon.
Aber kann man einem nicht vorhalten, der ganze Wahlkampf ist eher eine Reality-Show und dient der Unterhaltung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Und dann hängen sich die Medien die ganze Zeit daran auf, dass Trump das Ergebnis unter Umständen nicht anerkennt.

Wie war das noch gleich?

Flashback: Gore Refuses to Concede Election, Demands Recount ‘to Ensure All the Votes Are Counted’ :: Grabien News
Last week Hillary agreed that Gore 'won' 2000 election - Hot Air Hot Air
John Kerry Thinks Bush Rigged The 2004 Election | The Daily Caller
Poll: Voters Have Concerns Over Election Security

Aber wenn Trump sowas sagt, dann ist es wieder mal ein Sakrileg.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum Clinton so verhasst ist. Ist doch scheißegal, ob sie für ihre Reden bezahlt wird, oder nicht. Hauptsache sie macht gute Politik für die Bürger:
Weiterführung von Obamas Konzept der Krankenversicherung, schärfere Waffengesetze, Bildung, die sich jeder leisten kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Ob die Politik von Obama gut ist, ist auch in den USA ziemlich umstritten. Ferner wollen viele Amerikaner keine staatliche Krankenversicherung und schärfere Waffengesetze. 

Aber das wichtigste ist. Die Frau war bereits Außenministerin und trägt eine Mitschuld an der Situation im Nahen Osten. Außerdem will sie gegenüber Russland stärker und agressiver auftreten. Zumindest da ist Trump das kleinere Übel.

Was fur Donald Trump spricht - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß, dass viele Amerikaner die Politik Obamas ablehnen, aber es geht mir nicht um die Dummheit der Amerikaner, sondern darum, dass selbst hierzulande Clinton verpönt ist und immer vom "kleineren Übel" die Rede ist, obwohl nur Trump ein wirkliches Übel darstellt. Du glaubst wirklich, dass es mit einem Sieg Trumps Frieden geben wird? Er war genauso für den Irakkrieg wie Clinton. Er würde in jedes Land einmarschieren, das sich über seine Frisur lustig macht. Glaubst du, dass einer, der so wenig Respekt vor Frauen hat, Respekt vor Menschen, die in einem Krieg unweigerlich umkommen, haben kann und diesen Menschen mehr Wert als seinem Ego zusprechen würde?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Da er mehr Ausgaben der anderen Nato-Staaten fordert und sagt, die anderen sollen sich nicht auf Kosten der USA sicher fühlen, sondern ihren eigenen Beitrag für ihre Sicherheit leisten, ja allerdings.

Und Frau Clinton hat bereits bewiesen, welchen Respekt sie für anderen Menschen und Frauen übrig hat. Ihre aktive Unterstützung für militärische Einsätze in ihrer Zeit als Außenministerin beweisen das.

MONITOR vom 20.10.2016 - Sendungen - Monitor - Das Erste

Was Trump in der amerikanischen Innenpolitik macht, ist mir als Europäer egal. Aber er will keinen Konflikt mit Russland. Und das ist für mich als Europäer sehr relevant.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Frau Clinton hat bereits bewiesen, welchen Respekt sie für anderen Menschen und Frauen übrig hat. Ihre aktive Unterstützung für militärische Einsätze in ihrer Zeit als Außenministerin beweisen das.
> 
> Soll Trump doch seine Mauer bauen und Einreiseverbote für Muslime fordern, dass ist mir doch als Europäer egal, was er innenpolitisch macht. Aber er will keinen Konflikt mit Russland. Und das ist für mich als Europäer sehr relevant.



Inwiefern beweist eine Befürwortung eines Kriegseinsatzes die Geringschätzung anderer Menschen? Beweist der Einsatz der Amerikaner im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg auch, dass sie andere Menschen als wertlos sehen?

Dass du globale Probleme so isoliert betrachtest, stößt mir sauer auf. Wird dort eine Mauer gebaut, kommen noch mehr zu uns. Wird eine Minderheit systematisch diffamiert, wie Trump es tut, gibt es unweigerlich Probleme. In dem Fall sind die Probleme global, da sich dann mehr Muslime dem IS anschließen würden und somit auch der Terror in Europa häufiger werden wird. Die Beziehung zu Russland pflegen zu wollen klingt für mich eher populistisch als dass er es wirklich ernst meint. Und eine eisige Beziehung zu Moskau ist mir lieber als ein starkes, gänzlich unkontrollierbares Kalifat, das sich selbst mit der ganzen Welt in die Luft sprengen würde, da sie glauben, durch den Märtyrertod ins Paradies kommen zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Inwiefern beweist eine Befürwortung eines Kriegseinsatzes die Geringschätzung anderer Menschen?



Wenn man selber völkerrechtswidrige Kriege führt, ja das beweist eine Geringschätzung anderer Menschen.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Beweist der Einsatz der Amerikaner im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg auch, dass sie andere Menschen als wertlos sehen?



Ich glaube kein Historiker bestreitet die Rechtmäßigkeit des amerikanischen Eingreifens im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg.

Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Die USA haben weder 1917 noch 1941 einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg geführt.

Hast du noch mehr Nebelkerzen?



ct5010 schrieb:


> Dass du globale Probleme so isoliert betrachtest, stößt mir sauer auf. Wird dort eine Mauer gebaut, kommen noch mehr zu uns.



Die Mexikaner kommen dann zu uns? Interessante These. Hast du dafür Belege?



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wird eine Minderheit systematisch diffamiert, wie Trump es tut, gibt es unweigerlich Probleme. In dem Fall sind die Probleme global, da sich dann mehr Muslime dem IS anschließen würden und somit auch der Terror in Europa häufiger werden wird.



Der Terror ist lange in Europa angekommen, bevor Trump auch nur geäußert hat, sich um das Amt des Präsidenten zu bewerben. Ich glaube du verwechselst hier Aktion mit Reaktion.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Die Beziehung zu Russland pflegen zu wollen klingt für mich eher populistisch als dass er es wirklich ernst meint. Und eine eisige Beziehung zu Moskau ist mir lieber als ein starkes, gänzlich unkontrollierbares Kalifat, das sich selbst mit der ganzen Welt in die Luft sprengen würde, da sie glauben, durch den Märtyrertod ins Paradies kommen zu können.



Wenn wir dieses Kalifat bekämpfen wollen, *müssen* wir mit Russland zusammenarbeiten. Fällt Assad, gewinnt der IS.

Und eisige Beziehungen zu Moskau waren für Deutschland noch nie gut. Nach zwei Weltkriegen sollte man langsam mit Russland, statt gegen Russland arbeiten. Zumal Russland nach wie vor die größte Atommacht ist.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

1. Du müsstest beweisen, dass Trump gegen die Kriege war, die Clinton befürwortet hat, um zu zeigen, dass er zumindest in der Vergangenheit eine pazifistischere Lösung angestrebt hätte. 

2. Du meinstest, Clinton wäre für den Krieg gewesen, außerdem war sie Außenministerin, ergo ist sie schlechter als Trump. Was Trump als Außenminister gemacht hätte, wissen wir nicht, weshalb der Vergleich hinkt.

3. Die Muslime, nicht die Mexikaner. Und zwar auch die, die bereits in Amerika sind. Außerdem ist es einfach nur egoistisch und kurzsichtig, sich von den Problemen anderer mit einer Mauer abzuschotten. Amerika würde sicherlich nicht von wachsenden innenpolitischen Konflikten im Nachbarland profitieren. Niemand würde von Konflikten profitieren, auch wenn sie am anderen Ende der Welt sind. In Zeiten der Globalisierung sind alle Probleme global.

4. Bei den paar Anschlägen sagst du, der Terror sei in Europa angekommen? Wenn ein Feuer ausbricht, sollte man sicher keinen Brandbeschleuniger reinkippen...

5. Man kann mit Russland zusammenarbeiten und trotzdem anderer Meinung sein. Im 2. WK haben USA und UdSSR auch zusammengearbeitet, da es von gemeinsamen Interesse war, Nazideutschland zu besiegen. Gemeinsame Interessen = Zusammenarbeit.

6. Das Assad-Regime hat immernoch die meisten Tode zu verantworten. Assad und der IS müssen beide weg.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Oktober 2016)

Interessant wie sich alle Deutschen an der Innenpolitik von Trump aufregen. Kann uns doch egal sein ob da eine sinnfreie Mauer steht oder nicht. Wie man über sowas herfallen kann (wohlgemerkt weder als Mexikaner noch als Amerikaner), aber über die Clinton ihre Kriege in Libyen und Syrien, was sie maßgeblich beeinflusst hat wird geschwiegen? (was uns stark beeinflusst und das nicht zum positiven)

Viele Amerikaner wollen keine strengeren Waffengesetze, genauso wie wir Deutsche kein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn haben wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

ct5010 schrieb:


> 1. Du müsstest beweisen, dass Trump gegen die Kriege war, die Clinton befürwortet hat, um zu zeigen, dass er zumindest in der Vergangenheit eine pazifistischere Lösung angestrebt hätte.



Das ist ein Trugschluss. Ich musste in erster Linie beweisen, dass Clinton auch in Zukunft auf militärischen Interventionen setzen will. Das habe ich getan.



ct5010 schrieb:


> 2. Du meinstest, Clinton wäre für den Krieg gewesen, außerdem war sie Außenministerin, ergo ist sie schlechter als Trump. Was Trump als Außenminister gemacht hätte, wissen wir nicht, weshalb der Vergleich hinkt.



Nein sie ist nicht schlechter als Trump, weil sie Außenministerin war. Sie ist schlechter als Trump, weil wir bereits gesehen haben, wie sie sich als Außenministerin verhalten hat und weil wir ihre Aussagen bezüglich der Zukunft haben.

Sie steht für Fortführung der falschen US-Außenpolitik.



ct5010 schrieb:


> 3. Die Muslime, nicht die Mexikaner.



Falsch. Die Mauer will Trump an der Grenze zu Mexiko bauen, um weitere illegale Einwanderer abzuhalten, die USA zu betreten. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Und zwar auch die, die bereits in Amerika sind. Außerdem ist es einfach nur egoistisch und kurzsichtig, sich von den Problemen anderer mit einer Mauer abzuschotten.



Klappt mit der Mauer, die Israel gebaut hat, wunderbar. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> 4. Bei den paar Anschlägen sagst du, der Terror sei in Europa angekommen? Wenn ein Feuer ausbricht, sollte man sicher keinen Brandbeschleuniger reinkippen.



Natürlich ist der Terror in Europa angekommen. Die Anschläge sind ja nur das offensichtlichste Anzeichen dieses Problem.



ct5010 schrieb:


> 5. Man kann mit Russland zusammenarbeiten und trotzdem anderer Meinung sein. Im 2. WK haben USA und UdSSR auch zusammengearbeitet, da es von gemeinsamen Interesse war, Nazideutschland zu besiegen. Gemeinsame Interessen = Zusammenarbeit.



Die offenen Konfrontation mit Russland zu suchen, ist aber keine Zusammenarbeit. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> 6. Das Assad-Regime hat immernoch die meisten Tode zu verantworten.



Solange die Terroristen die Kämpfe nicht einstellen, muss sich die syrische Regierung dagegen wehren.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Assad und der IS müssen beide weg.



Wenn Assad verliert, übernimmt der IS die Macht in Syrien. Das Machtvakuum würde zwangsläufig von einer radikalen Gruppe ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> genauso wie wir Deutsche kein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn haben wollen.



Du sprichst also für alle Deutschen?


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sprichst also für alle Deutschen?



Erinnert mich an die Personen, die glauben, sie wären "das Volk". 

Ich bin aber raus aus der Diskussion. Mit einem, der nicht auf meine Argumente eingeht, sondern meine Argumente zuerst verzerren muss und nicht einmal versucht, zu verstehen, was ich meine, möchte ich nicht diskutieren und meine Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auf alle deine Punkte eingegangen und habe dich widerlegt. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass du glaubtest die Mauer wäre für die Muslime gedacht und nicht für die illegalen Einwanderer aus Mexiko, zeigt ja, dass du dich mit dem Thema allerhöchstens oberflächlich auseinandergesetzt hast.

Wenn deine Aussage schlicht falsch sind, ja dann kann ich auch nicht verstehen, was du meinst.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Er will aber auch keine Muslime mehr haben.
US-Wahlkampf: Trump fordert komplettes Einreiseverbot fur Muslime - WELT

für mich Diskriminierung. Aber was weiß ich denn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Das ist mir schon bewusst. Allerdings ging es ja um die Mauer und die is nunmal für die illegalen Einwanderer aus Mexiko gedacht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er will aber auch keine Muslime mehr haben.
> US-Wahlkampf: Trump fordert komplettes Einreiseverbot fur Muslime - WELT
> 
> für mich Diskriminierung. Aber was weiß ich denn.


Kann man ja mit Anti-Terrorkampf rechtfertigen


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kann man ja mit Anti-Terrorkampf rechtfertigen



Bei diesem Wikipediaartikel einfach mal unter dem Punkt "politische Ausrichtigung" nachschauen, welche Begründung in den letzten Jahren die häufigste war und eins und eins zusammenzählen und shcon ist die Begründung Anti-Terrorkampf nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kann man ja mit Anti-Terrorkampf rechtfertigen



Ja, indem man alle über einen Kamm schert aber darin ist Trump ja eine große Nummer. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Republikaner inzwischen schon dabei sind, den Kandidaten zu suchen, der in 4 Jahren gegen Clinton antreten soll -- damit sie nicht wieder so ein Fiasko erleben wie in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sprichst also für alle Deutschen?



Die Umfragen sagen sogar was anderes. Es geht hier nicht um das Tempolimit in Deutschland sondern um die Wahlen in Amerika.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, indem man alle über einen Kamm schert aber darin ist Trump ja eine große Nummer.



Man muss so reden damit es die Zielgruppe auch versteht. Er sagt das was die Leute hören wollen. Das hat auch hervorragend geklappt man muss sich nur mal anschauen wie weit der Typ überhaupt kam mit dieser Methode.

Man muss abwägen, welches Übel das kleinere ist. Bei den Kandidaten kann man nur noch Schadensbegrenzung machen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei diesem Wikipediaartikel einfach mal unter dem Punkt "politische Ausrichtigung" nachschauen, welche Begründung in den letzten Jahren die häufigste war und eins und eins zusammenzählen und shcon ist die Begründung Anti-Terrorkampf nachvollziehbar.



Natürlich, die würden ja sonst nicht ins Land kommen 
Aber gut, wenn du es nachvollziehen kannst mehr als eine Milliarde Menschen pauschal die Einreise zu verwehren, weil eine kleine Minderheit wahnsinnig ist, dann viel Spaß in deiner paranoiden Welt. Hoffentlich zuckst du nicht bei jedem Mann mit Vollbart zusammen...
Wäre ja so als ob die Amis nirgends einreisen dürften weil deren Armee genug unschuldige Zivilisten umgebracht hat. Oder weil genug Veteranen durchdrehen und um sich schießen. Aber das ist ja egal, sowas scheinheiliges.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Republikaner inzwischen schon dabei sind, den Kandidaten zu suchen, der in 4 Jahren gegen Clinton antreten soll -- damit sie nicht wieder so ein Fiasko erleben wie in 2 Wochen.



http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/us/elections/polls.html

Ein Fiasko sieht aber anders aus.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich, die würden ja sonst nicht ins Land kommen



Wer hat das behauptet? Aber nur weil Verbrechen sowieso begangen werden, zu fordern, nichts gegen diese Verbrechen zu unternehmen, ist ziemlich "interessant".



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber gut, wenn du es nachvollziehen kannst mehr als eine Milliarde Menschen pauschal die Einreise zu verwehren, weil eine kleine Minderheit wahnsinnig ist, dann viel Spaß in deiner paranoiden Welt.



Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - WELT 

Leider ist die "Mehrheit" nicht viel freundlicher. Das hat nichts mit Paranoie zu tun.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zuckst du nicht bei jedem Mann mit Vollbart zusammen...



Warum sollte ich? 

Mohammed Atta hatte auch keinen. Es ist die Gesinnung die gefährlich ist, nicht der Bart.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Oktober 2016)

Was willst du mit dem komischen Artikel? 



> Wer hat das behauptet? Aber nur weil Verbrechen sowieso begangen werden, zu fordern, nichts gegen diese Verbrechen zu unternehmen, ist ziemlich "interessant".


Weil es in etwa gleich dumm wäre Vollbärte oder Glatzen zu verbieten weil ein paar mit diesen Attributen aus der Reihe tanzen.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf alle deine Punkte eingegangen und habe dich widerlegt. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass du glaubtest die Mauer wäre für die Muslime gedacht und nicht für die illegalen Einwanderer aus Mexiko, zeigt ja, dass du dich mit dem Thema allerhöchstens oberflächlich auseinandergesetzt hast.
> 
> Wenn deine Aussage schlicht falsch sind, ja dann kann ich auch nicht verstehen, was du meinst.



Es geht nicht nur um die Mauer, aber wenn du dich nur auf die Mauer beziehst, hängst du dich offensichtlich lieber an Wörtern auf, anstatt eine sinnvolle Diskussion führen zu wollen. Über den ersten Satz kann ich nur lachen, da du nicht auf ein einziges meiner Argumente eingegangen bist, sondern sie vorher verfälscht hast. Das nennt man intellektuelle Unehrlichkeit. Ich könnte jetzt alles genauestens darstellen, aber das würde nur in einer stundenlangen Diskussion münden, in der du dich uneinsichtig zeigst, denn sonst hättest du jetzt schon eingesehen, dass du meine Aussagen verfälscht hast.


Hab mir jetzt trotzdem die Mühe gemacht, mir ist eh langweilig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Trugschluss. Ich musste in erster Linie beweisen, dass Clinton auch in Zukunft auf militärischen Interventionen setzen will. Das habe ich getan.
> 
> *Du musst beweisen, dass Trump außenpolitisch fähiger ist als Clinton, um zu zeigen, dass er für mehr Frieden sorgt. Das ist bisher niemandem gelungen und dir ist es sicher auch nicht gelungen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil es in etwa gleich dumm wäre Vollbärte oder Glatzen zu verbieten weil ein paar mit diesen Attributen aus der Reihe tanzen.



Ich sagte ja bereits, es liegt nicht am Bart. Mohammed Atta hatte auch keinen. 

Genauso wenig liegt es an der Glatze. Anders Breivik hatte auch keine (bei seiner Tat).

Es ist die Gesinnung, nicht die Haare 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um die Mauer, aber wenn du dich nur auf die Mauer beziehst, hängst du dich offensichtlich lieber an Wörtern auf, anstatt eine sinnvolle Diskussion führen zu wollen.



Ich hänge mich nicht an Wörtern auf. Eine von Trumps offiziellen Forderungen ist es eine Mauer an der amerikanische-mexikanischen Grenze zu bauen, um illegale Einwanderer aus Mexiko daran zu hinder die USA zu betreten. 

Und du redest plötzlich von Muslimen. Das Einreiseverbot für Muslime hat Trump auch gefordert, das ist korrekt. Das hat aber mit seiner Forderung nach der Mauer nichts zu tun.

Wenn du beides zusammenwirfst und man dich darauf hinweist, könntest du wenigstens zugebeben, dass du falsch gelegen hast. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Über den ersten Satz kann ich nur lachen, da du nicht auf ein einziges meiner Argumente eingegangen bist, sondern sie vorher verfälscht hast.



Du kannst so viel lachen wie du willst, davon wird deine Aussage nicht wahrer.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Das nennt man intellektuelle Unehrlichkeit.



Ach ist dem so? Google zeigt mir bei dem Suchbegriff keine Treffer an.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt alles genauestens darstellen, aber das würde nur in einer stundenlangen Diskussion münden, in der du dich uneinsichtig zeigst, denn sonst hättest du jetzt schon eingesehen, dass du meine Aussagen verfälscht hast.



Warum sollte ich etwas einsehen, was schlicht falsch ist? Das ist irgendwie unlogisch.

Du könntest ja erst mal deine Gedanken ordnen und schlüssig deinen Punkt darlegen.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Auf das Niveau möchte ich mich nun wirklich nicht begeben. Ich habe aber sowieso nicht vor, deine Meinung zu ändern oder dich von deinen Fehlschlüssen zu überzeugen, denn das wird genauso unmöglich sein wie Kreationisten von der Evolution zu überzeugen. Ich hoffe nur, dass einigen Lesern klar geworden ist, wie die Taktik von Trump und seiner Gefolgschaft in Diskussionen ist: Unangenehmen Fragen ausweichen und polemisch antworten - und damit: Tschüssikowski


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Auf das Niveau möchte ich mich nun wirklich nicht begeben.



Welches Niveau? Fragen zu beanworten, die man direkt an dich richtet?

Wäre zumindest mal eine Abwechslung.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber sowieso nicht vor, deine Meinung zu ändern oder dich von deinen Fehlschlüssen zu überzeugen,



Meine Meinung musst du auch nicht ändern, aber es wäre lustig zu sehen, wie du versuchst mich von meinen "Fehlschlüssen" zu überzeugen, wo du doch bisher in einer Tour mit Fehlschlüssen glänzt.

Und wenn man dich darauf hinweist, versuchst du dich der Diskussion zu entziehen mit so einem leicht durchschaubaren Text.

Schade, ich hatte am Anfang echt gedacht, dass hier was mit Substanz kommt.



ct5010 schrieb:


> denn das wird genauso unmöglich sein wie Kreationisten von der Evolution zu überzeugen.



Netter Versuch, aber ich bin kein Kreationist. Ich halte die Evolution für die einzig realistiche Theorie über die Entstehung des Lebens. 

Und bevor du wieder damit kommst, ich würde deine Aussage verfälschen. Ich weiß, dass du mir nicht direkt vorgeworfen hast, ich wäre Kreationist. Du versuchst es subtiler, damit das Label an mir heften bleibt. Besser wird der Versuch dadurch trotzdem nicht. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass einigen Lesern klar geworden ist, wie die Taktik von Trump und seiner Gefolgschaft in Diskussionen ist: Unangenehmen Fragen ausweichen und polemisch antworten - und damit: Tschüssikowski



Anhand deiner Beiträge ist das wohl jedem Leser deutlich geworden, agierst du doch genau auf die von dir genannte Methode


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

Das Dilemma ist, dass Trump keinerlei Lösungen zu bieten hat, nur populistisches Gelabere.
Alleine schon der Spruch, dass Mexiko die Mauern finanzieren wird, ist absolut lächerlich und völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.
Dann seine ganzen sexistischen Äußerungen. Die zeigen klar, dass er 50% seiner Landsleute nicht ernst nimmt und sie diskriminiert.
Dazu kommt, dass er Minderheiten auch diskriminiert.
So ein Typ ist schlicht unwählbar. Die Republikaner wissen das und rechnen bereits mit einer Niederlage.
Was Clinton dann macht, wenn sie Präsident ist, weiß keiner. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie eher Obamas Politik weiter verfolgen wird als einen völlig Kurswechsel zu machen.
Wie soll der auch aussehen? 
Alleinige Kriegseinsätze können sich die USA schon finanziell nicht mehr erlauben. Drohnen sind inzwischen ein bewährtes Mittel, um "Staatsfeinde" loszuwerden.
Und der IS hat nun mal durch unseren lieben Freund George seinen Boden bekommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, aber ich bin kein Kreationist. Ich halte die Evolution für die einzig realistiche Theorie über die Entstehung des Lebens.



Wie kannst du dann wollen, dass so ein Spinner wie Mike Pence Vizepräsident wird?


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo, hast du Beitrag #459 überhaupt gelesen?! Und inwiefern habe ich dir bitte vorgeworfen, Kreationist zu sein? Das war ein Vergleich. Einige Menschen lassen sich einfach niemals durch sachliche Argumente überzeugen - daruner Hardcore-Kreationisten (so unter anderem Trumps Vize). Durch solche Unterstellungen machst du dich nur noch lächerlicher.

@Threshold: Danke!



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dann wollen, dass so ein Spinner wie Mike Pence Vizepräsident wird?



Ist doch eh Wurst, da das kein europäisches Problem ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ist doch eh Wurst, da das kein europäisches Problem ist.



Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass man solche Penner in die Führungsriege holt.
Sicher ein Zeichen an die Ultra Rechten in der Partei, damit Trump deren Stimmen bekommt.
Und denkt daran, der US Vizepräsident ist nur ein Herzinfakt vom Atomkoffer entfernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass Trump keinerlei Lösungen zu bieten hat, nur populistisches Gelabere.



Also so wie alle anderen auch, nur da wird es ja hingenommen, weil es ins Weltbild passt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann seine ganzen sexistischen Äußerungen. Die zeigen klar, dass er 50% seiner Landsleute nicht ernst nimmt und sie diskriminiert.



Ein Präsident der ein Macho ist. Na zum Glück gab es das in der Geschichte der USA vorher nie 



Threshold schrieb:


> So ein Typ ist schlicht unwählbar.



Deshalb hat er sich ja auch gegen alle anderen Teilnehmer durchgesetzt und ist jetzt der Kandidat seiner Partei.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner wissen das und rechnen bereits mit einer Niederlage.



Was ja mehr an der Medienkampange gegen ihn liegt, als an allem anderen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man das bei Clinton auch machen könnte. Nur daran gibt es wohl kein Interesse.

State Department Blocks Release Of Hillary Clinton-Era TPP Emails Until After The Election

Das die Emails erst nach der Wahl der Wahl veröffentlich werden, nunja warum wohl?



Threshold schrieb:


> Alleinige Kriegseinsätze können sich die USA schon finanziell nicht mehr erlauben. *Drohnen sind inzwischen ein bewährtes Mittel, um "Staatsfeinde" loszuwerden. *



Ohne Prozess, ohne Urteil, ohne Rechtsstaatlichkeit. Man stelle sich nur vor Assad, würde so gegen seine "Staatsfeinde" vorgehen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und der IS hat nun mal durch unseren lieben Freund George seinen Boden bekommen.



Und diese falsche Politik wurde von Obama weitergeführt und Clinton will das gleiche. Juhu ^^



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dann wollen, dass so ein Spinner wie Mike Pence Vizepräsident wird?



Ach, weil er ein Thema hat, wo ich anderer Meinung bin, muss ich ihn komplett ablehnen? 

Bist du nur für Politiker die zu 100% genau deine Ansichten haben? Also ich habe so einen Politiker bisher noch nicht gefunden.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, hast du Beitrag #459 überhaupt gelesen?!



Ja mittlerweile. Wäre schön, wenn du einfach einen neuen Beitrag schreibst, statt alte so zu editieren. Ich gucke mir nicht in einer Tour alte Beiträge nochmal an.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Du musst beweisen, dass Trump außenpolitisch fähiger ist als Clinton, um zu zeigen, dass er für mehr Frieden sorgt. Das ist bisher niemandem gelungen und dir ist es sicher auch nicht gelungen.



Er spricht sich für mehr Zurückhaltung in der Außenpolitik aus, dass die anderen Nato-Staaten mehr Beitrag für ihre Sicherheit leisten müssen und das man mit Putin reden muss.

Also so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Clinton, die für Nationbuilding im Nahen Osten ist und die Konfrontation mit Russland suchen würde. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wir haben zum Glück noch nicht gesehen, wie Trump sich als Außenminister verhalten würde. Was ich aber weiß, ist, dass Clintons folgenschwere Entscheidungen treffen musste und einige auch falsch waren. Wer sagt, dass Trump nicht noch mehr Fehler gemacht hätte?



Weil man nicht in die Zukunft gucken kann? Was ist denn das für eine Logik?

Clinton hat zwar viel falsch gemacht, aber Trump könnte noch mehr falsch machen? 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Es ist immer leichter, die Regierung als die Opposition zu kritisieren. Aber wie bereits gesagt, du musst beweisen, dass Trump als Außenminister für mehr Frieden sorgt, was dir nicht gelungen ist.



Scheinbar liest du die Quellen, die man hier verlinkt, nicht. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich nciht nur auf die Mauer, aber die Idee mit der Mauer kann nur von einem Verrückten kommen, der ergo unwählbar ist. Wirklich einfach nur lächerlich, dieser Einfall.



Weil? Lustig, wie du von anderen Beweise und Belege verlangst, aber selbst Behauptungen aufstellst ohne dergleichen zu liefern.




ct5010 schrieb:


> Sieht man ja. So viel Frieden in und um Israel, hat wunderbar geklappt.



Definitiv. In Israel haben die Anschläge danach massiv abgenommen. Das um Israel herum kein Frieden herrscht, liegt nicht an der Mauer, sonder an der vorherrschenden Ideologie.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Terror gab es schon immer und Anschläge auch. Aber anstatt auf mein Argument einzugehen, dass Trump den IS indirekt unterstützen würde, indem er alle Muslime unter Generalverdacht stellt, und es somit zu mehr Terroranschlägen (=weniger Frieden) kommt, gehst du natürlich nicht ein.



Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - WELT

Der Text ist ziemlich erhellend, widerlegt er doch das Märchen der "friedlichen" Mehrheit.



ct5010 schrieb:


> USA und UdSSR haben sich auch im Krieg schon gehasst, haben aber ein gemeinsames Interesse verfolgt. Ich glaube du verstehst es einfach nicht



Und ich glaube du verstehst nicht, dass die Konfrontation die Clinton mit Russland suchen würde, keine Zusammenarbeit ist. Warum Konfrontation jetzt besser sein soll, als Diplomatie gegenüber Russland, hätte ja jetzt gerne mal gewusst.
. 


ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein legitimes Regime wäre, welches nicht massenweise gegen Menschenrechte verstößt, ja.



Weil die syrische Regierung ja auf Menschenrechtsverstöße auch ein Monopol hat 

Wenn wir den Maßstab ansetzen, müssten wir mit vielen Staaten den Kontakt einstellen.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Das Regime, wie du es nennst, hat im Bürgerkrieg mehr Tode zu verantworten als alle anderen Konfliktparteien zusammen.



Und Todeszahlen sind jetzt der Maßstab für was? Die syrische Regierung hat dank der Armee ja auch die beste Ausrüstung. 

Ist halt Vorsprung durch Technik 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Assad muss zuerst weg, dann kann man den IS militärisch und ideologisch bekämpfen.



Du meinst der IS; der bisher durch die Türkei (ein Verbündeter des Westens) und die Golfstaaten (Verbündete des Westens) unterstützt wurde?

Wird bestimmt passieren 



ct5010 schrieb:


> Bevor die Unzufriedenheit eingedämmt wird, ist ein ideologischer Kampf gegen den IS, der eine bessere Zukunft verspricht, unmöglich.



Danach auch. Siehe Libyen. Da hast du die Blaupause für Syrien. Nach Assads Niederlage würde sich in Syrien das gleiche wiederholen wie in Libyen. Wir hätten einen weiteren failed state.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Was zu beweisen wäre. Deutschland wurde nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg auch nicht von radikalen Gruppen beherrscht.  Es ist also möglich, Assad zu stürzen und einen friedlichen Übergang in eine Demokratie zu vollziehen.



So wie in Afghanistan, Irak und in Libyen. Jup, bisher ist die Demokratisierung des Nahen Ostens ja ein riesiges Erfolgsrezept. 

Eines das Clinton ja gerne weiterverfolgen möchte.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern habe ich dir bitte vorgeworfen, Kreationist zu sein? Das war ein Vergleich.



Und dieser Vergleich war ganz bewusst gewählt, damit Leute das Worte "Kreationist" mit meinem Namen verbinden. 

Ein billiger und durchschaubarer Versuch. 



ct5010 schrieb:


> @Threshold: Danke!



Wenn man es selbst nicht kann, müssen andere für einen Einspringen gell? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass man solche Penner in die Führungsriege holt.



Das denke ich mir bei diesem kalten und roboterhaften Lachen von Clinton auch jedes Mal.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Präsident der ein Macho ist. Na zum Glück gab es das in der Geschichte der USA vorher nie



Ein Präsident, der Frauen beleidigt und Minderheiten diskriminiert, wird es in der Geschichte der USA nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Präsident, der Frauen beleidigt und Minderheiten diskriminiert, wird es in der Geschichte der USA nicht mehr geben.



Dann lieber so eine Frau.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich nicht lesen, da legt sich immer so ein blödes Fenster drüber, dass ich was abonnieren soll.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2016)

@Kaaruzo
Ich widerspreche mit aller Deutlichkeit, dass das Eingreifen der USA im Ersten Weltkrieg gerechtfertigt war, es war Unrecht und eine reine Katastrophe für die Welt. 
In Kürze:
Ohne USA kein Siegfrieden in Europa und kein Diktat sondern ein sauber verhandelter Frieden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

A) Nach damaligen Rechtsverständnis war das Erklären von Kriegen ein legitimer Schritt von souveränen Staaten.

B) Deutschland hat sich mit der Zimmermanndepesche alles andere als neutral gegenüber der USA verhalten.

C) Die USA wollten diesen Siegfrieden nicht. Das ging maßgeblich von Frankreich aus.

D) Auch ohne das amerikanische Eingreifen hätten die Mittelmächte diesen Krieg verloren.

E) Hätte Deutschland gewonnen, hätte es genauso einen Diktatfrieden gegeben nur andersherum.

Fazit: Der Kriegseintritt der USA im ersten Weltkrieg war gerechtfertigt. Und geändert hat er den Verlauf des Krieges auch nicht, sondern nur beschleunigt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Ich widerspreche mit aller Deutlichkeit, dass das Eingreifen der USA im Ersten Weltkrieg gerechtfertigt war, es war Unrecht und eine reine Katastrophe für die Welt.
> In Kürze:
> Ohne USA kein Siegfrieden in Europa und kein Diktat sondern ein sauber verhandelter Frieden.



Wie Kaaruzo schon richtig schreibt waren es (ausnahmsweise) nicht die USA die Deutschland nach Ende des ersten Weltkriegs die absurden Friedensbedingungen diktierten. Im Gegenteil, die USA wollten eigentlich einen gerechten Frieden zwischen Frankreich, England und Östereich, sowie Deutschland und eine militärische Abrüstung aller Kriegsbeteiligten um keinen neuen so verherenden Krieg wie den ersten Weltkrieg entstehen zu lassen. Allerdings hatten die USA nicht genug Einfluss um Frankreich und England dazu zu bekommen dem zuzustimmen. Vielmehr haben Frankreich und England die Bemühungen der USA schlicht ignoriert und Östereich und dem Deutschen Reich einen Siegerfrieden diktiert der mit den Keim für den zweiten Weltkrieg gelegt hat. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> C) Die USA wollten diesen Siegfrieden nicht. Das ging maßgeblich von Frankreich aus.



Es ging sowohl von England, als auch von Frankreich aus, beide Länder wollten keinen weißen Frieden, auch weil man mit einem Siegerfrieden Deutschland bzgl. der Kolonialpolitik und auf militärischer Ebene ausschalten konnte, was im Fall eines weißen Friedens nicht passiert wäre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D) Auch ohne das amerikanische Eingreifen hätten die Mittelmächte diesen Krieg verloren.



Nein, da sind sich Geschichtsforscher relativ einig, es hätte wohl nicht früher oder später eine Niederlage der Mittelmächte gegeben. Frankreich und England waren Anfang 1917 militärisch (man muss sich nur mal das Ergebnis der Schlacht von Verdun anschauen), an Menschen und wirtschaftlich im Grunde genauso ausgebrannt wie die Mittelmächte . Keine von beiden Seiten war im Grunde in der Lage einen Sieg herbeizuführen (daran haben die Panzer nahezu nichts zu ändern vermocht. Vermutlich wäre es irgendwann (1 bis 3 Jahre später) entweder in einem Status Quo Frieden geendet, oder aber (wahrscheinlicher) in einem weißen Frieden in dem die Ausgangslage von 1914 wieder hergestellt worden wäre. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> E) Hätte Deutschland gewonnen, hätte es genauso einen Diktatfrieden gegeben nur andersherum.



Natürlich hätte es das dann gegeben, genauso wie wen England und Frankreich ohne die Einmischung der USA gewonnen hätten. Problem nur, England und Frankreich haben ihren Sieg im Grunde maßgeblich den USA zu verdanken und ihn eigentlich nicht wirklich aus eigener Kraft bestritten und somit eigentlich auch nicht gewonnen.  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fazit: Der Kriegseintritt der USA im ersten Weltkrieg war gerechtfertigt. Und geändert hat er den Verlauf des Krieges auch nicht, sondern nur beschleunigt.



Gerechtfertigt? 

Ja, vieleicht...

Nicht verändert?

Doch, ohne die USA wäre der erste Weltkrieg anders ausgegangen, da ohne die USA keiner im Grunde in der Lage war zu gewinnen, weder Mittelmächte noch die Entente. Es hätte vermutlich keinen Siegerfrieden gegeben und vieleicht wäre uns entsprechend ohne die Einmischung der USA ein zweiter Weltkrieg erspart geblieben...


----------



## turkmannZZZ (25. Oktober 2016)

Donald Trump Major Announcement: I Will Accept The Election Result 'IF I  WIN' - YouTube humor hat er ja 

würd ihn aus dem grund schon wählen weil die amis keine merkel brauchen


----------



## OField (25. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> allein das hillary sich offen für krieg ausspricht sollte man eher für trump sein. das der auch nicht sauber ist sollte jedem klar sein. scheinbar bekommt der wähler immer die wahl zwischen ultra schlecht und schlecht.



Die meisten Wähler lassen sich das auch gefallen. Wenn ich so etwas wie "Wer nicht wählt, darf nachher auch nicht jammern höre." bekomme ich schlagartig einen Kotzanfall. Wer solch schlechte Kandidaten wählt und damit legitimiert ist doch selber schuld und hat auf gar keinen Fall Recht im Anschluss zu jammern. Aber die Leute sind halt bequem und möchten gar nicht über alternative Möglichkeiten nachdenken.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2016)

Die Illusion, dass die Politik merkt, dass sie Mist baut, wenn man nicht wählen geht, ist und bleibt leider selbige.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2016)

Toll jetzt ist der wieder gesperrt 



> Doch, ohne die USA wäre der erste Weltkrieg anders ausgegangen, da ohne die USA keiner im Grunde in der Lage war zu gewinnen, weder Mittelmächte noch die Entente. Es hätte vermutlich keinen Siegerfrieden gegeben und vieleicht wäre uns entsprechend ohne die Einmischung der USA ein zweiter Weltkrieg erspart geblieben...


Und der kalte Krieg...


----------



## turkmannZZZ (25. Oktober 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Die meisten Wähler lassen sich das auch gefallen. Wenn ich so etwas wie "Wer nicht wählt, darf nachher auch nicht jammern höre." bekomme ich schlagartig einen Kotzanfall. Wer solch schlechte Kandidaten wählt und damit legitimiert ist doch selber schuld und hat auf gar keinen Fall Recht im Anschluss zu jammern. Aber die Leute sind halt bequem und möchten gar nicht über alternative Möglichkeiten nachdenken.



es gibt natürlich alternative möglichkeiten diesen müssen aber auch zugelassen werden. wenn keiner wählt was würde dann passieren? meinste etwa die die jetzt an der macht sind geben diese dann plötzlich auf? dieses volontaristische denken mag vieleicht in der theorie funktionieren aber ob die realität da mitmacht ist was anderes.

Freiwilligfrei.de
das ist vermutlich die größte und bekannteste seite der volontaristen. grundsätzlich finde ich das gut und man kann viel über freiheit lernen aber ich denke das in die realität umzusetzen wird schwierig. ganz zu schweigen das die mehrheit der bürger die wählen keinen plan davon haben.


----------



## OField (25. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> es gibt natürlich alternative möglichkeiten diesen müssen aber auch zugelassen werden. wenn keiner wählt was würde dann passieren? meinste etwa die die jetzt an der macht sind geben diese dann plötzlich auf? dieses volontaristische denken mag vieleicht in der theorie funktionieren aber ob die realität da mitmacht ist was anderes.
> 
> Freiwilligfrei.de
> das ist vermutlich die größte und bekannteste seite der volontaristen. grundsätzlich finde ich das gut und man kann viel über freiheit lernen aber ich denke das in die realität umzusetzen wird schwierig. ganz zu schweigen das die mehrheit der bürger die wählen keinen plan davon haben.



Wenn weniger wählen würden, würde es die Politiker nicht jucken, außer es wären schlagartig < 50%, ich vermute aber die meisten glauben noch ans Wählen. Man kann ja durch Wahlen durchaus was verändern. aber darum geht's mir auch gar nicht. Das einzige was wirklich hilft, wenn man nur zwischen 2 Deppen wählen kann, ist geschlossen auf die Straße zugehen. Generalstreik etc. Aber dafür ist die Mehrheit der Menschen zu feige bzw. es ist ihnen egal weil sie sich nicht betroffen fühlen oder aber sie glauben in ihrer Naivität wirklich an die Kandidaten (ich denke das macht + 50% der Wählerschaft aus).

@Freiwilligfrei. Die Idee dahinter ist theoretisch gut. Aber man sieht bereits an der Demokratie, dass 95% der Menschen zu blöd zum Denken sind. Das wird im Libertärismus nicht magisch besser. Nein, es ist leider so, dass die Menschen stets die Herrschaft bekommen, die sie sich verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke aber, dass die Wahlbeteiligung in den USA dieses Mal einen historischen Tiefstand erreichen könnte.
Leute, die Trump nicht mögen, wählen nicht automatisch Clinton. die wählen gar nicht.
Und Leute, die damals Bill gewählt haben, wählen nicht automatisch Hillary. 
Von daher werden nicht soo viele wählen wie vor 4 oder 8 Jahren.


----------



## Amon (25. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen Pest und Cholera ist nicht wählen wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative. Das ist halt das Problem das die Amis durch ihr zwei Parteien System haben.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

wieso?
Du kannst doch die anderen wählen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass nur Trump und Clinton auf dem Wahlzettel stehen.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (25. Oktober 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen Pest und Cholera ist nicht wählen wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative. Das ist halt das Problem das die Amis durch ihr zwei Parteien System haben.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


wir haben mehrere parteien und bekommen auch nur ******** vorgesetzt. bei den amis bin ich grundsätzlich für die republikaner die ja eigentlich für die republik stehen sollten, für rechtstaatlkichkeit und eine freie marktwirtschaft. aber politiker müssen ja unbedingt sich kaufen lassen und so gibts eben keine freie marktwirtschaft mehr. so gibts eben staatlich regulierte marktwirtschaft (im interesse globaler konzerne) inkl. hardcore besteuerung die die wirtschaft nochmal abwürgt. so kommt was kommen muss und arbeiten lohnt sich eben nicht mehr wenn mans auch nicht behalten darf. wozu leistung erbringen wenn mans weg genommen bekommt.

mal gucken was kommt. als optimist hoffe ich aufs beste aber als realist erwarte ich nix gutes.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

Ach so, und bei einem freien Markt sind also alle glücklich und jeder lebt gut?
Das Dilemma ist, dass du immer Regulierung brauchst, denn man hat ja gesehen, wenn man nur ein wenig dereguliert, was im finanzsektor draus wird.
Mich stört es auch, dass die Automobilindustrie Geschenke ohne Ende bekommt oder dass die Atomindustrie mit gefühlt 500 Milliarden subventioniert wird.
von de EU Subventionen in der Landwirtschaft rede ich nicht mal.
Aber wie sehen die Alternativen aus?
Das Problem der Leute, die immer mit "der Markt regelt sich selbst" ankommen, haben letztendlich keinerlei Konzepte, wie das wirklich umgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (25. Oktober 2016)

der finanzsektor ist der am reguliertesten. fängt schon damit an welches geld du benutzen sollst und musst. die privatbanken die den €uro drucken oder bei der FED die den dollar drucken ist alles mit staatlicher legitimation. als amerika noch eine tatsächliche freie nation war gabs das staatliche geld den greenback und der rest war privat geld. die leute konnten sich also aussuchen welches geld sie bevorzugen. freiheit in der marktwirtschaft fängt beim geld an. auch das geld muss miteinander konkurieren um herrauszufinden welches geld besser bzw. stabiler ist.
die zweite regulation ist das der staat seine steuern in der entsprechenden währung haben will. da kannst du nicht mit gold zahlen oder einem anderen wertgeganstand.



> Das Problem der Leute, die immer mit "der Markt regelt sich selbst" ankommen, haben letztendlich keinerlei Konzepte, wie das wirklich umgesetzt werden kann.


doch haben sie. eben das nicht eingreifen konzept aber damit haben die anderen leute ein problem.

ob alle glücklich sind und dabei gut leben kann man nicht versichern. aber das kann man nie. aber die die fleissig sind und arbeiten werden eben nicht bis zu dem dem punkt an besteuern wo es sich eben nicht mehr lohnt zu arbeiten damit man sich was aufbaut und dabei glücklich ist. 

das jetzige geldsystem nennt sich auch nicht umsonst fiatmoney und die banken werden die ganze zeit gerettet. ich bin mal gespannt wieviele milliarden der steuerzahler demnächst für die deutsche bank ausgeben wird.

durch mehr regulierung im finanzsektor bekommen die banken noch mehr macht. du selbst weiss doch auch das politiker lobyisten sind!?

weniger regulierung = weniger macht für banken und anderweitige konzerne
mehr regulierung = mehr macht für banken und anderweitige konzerne

tja

korporatismus heisst ja auch nicht umsonst so. korporation heisst vereinigen. korpo ist vermutlich ein lateinischer begriff für körper. also ein körper. daher auch das miteinander.
http://i64.tinypic.com/2dawzdx.jpg
auch kann man sagen das deutschland mal auch liberale politiker hatte. die zeit des wirtschaftswunders ist fürs erste vorbei.
http://i65.tinypic.com/2ee9egh.jpg


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> der finanzsektor ist der am reguliertesten. fängt schon damit an welches geld du benutzen sollst und musst. die privatbanken die den €uro drucken oder bei der FED die den dollar drucken ist alles mit staatlicher legitimation. als amerika noch eine tatsächliche freie nation war gabs das staatliche geld den greenback und der rest war privat geld. die leute konnten sich also aussuchen welches geld sie bevorzugen. freiheit in der marktwirtschaft fängt beim geld an. auch das geld muss miteinander konkurieren um herrauszufinden welches geld besser bzw. stabiler ist.
> die zweite regulation ist das der staat seine steuern in der entsprechenden währung haben will. da kannst du nicht mit gold zahlen oder einem anderen wertgeganstand.



Das Finanzsystem wird aber schon lange nicht mehr von den Staaten kontrolliert. Rating Unternehmen, die privatwirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgen, entscheiden inzwischen, wo investiert werden sollte und wo nicht.
Der Derivate Markt hat aber gezeigt, dass weder Banken noch Rating Agenturen das gesamte Geschäft überhaupt verstehen.
Ergo kann kein "Geld" konkurrieren, was auch sinnfrei ist, denn das ist alles Menschengemacht.
Früher mussten die Banken die Menge an Geld, die sie gedruckt haben, in Gold bzw. Silber vorrätig haben.
Davon haben sich inzwischen alle verabschieden, denn das "behindere" nur die Marktentfaltung. Und wenn man bedenkt, wie "Wert" inzwischen an den Börsen ist und wie der Wert der Realwirtschaft aussieht, klafft da ein riesen Loch.
Man beachte mal diese Summen. 
Borsen: Der Wahnsinn an den Markten ist eine reale Gefahr - WELT

Dazu kommt, dass sich die Banken bei der EZB aktuell das Geld zu 0.05% Zinsen leihen können. Staaten wie Griechenland müssen 6% oder mehr an zinsen zahlen, wenn sie Staatsanleihen an die Banken herausgeben.
Wieso kann Griechenland nicht direkt von der EZB Geld bekommen?
Ach ja, weils sonst nicht über die Tische der Drecks Schmarotzer von Banken läuft und die sonst kein Geld verdienen.
Das Banken und Finanzsystem, wie es derzeit abläuft, ist am Ende. Ganz einfach. Entweder reformiert man das oder der Laden geht den Bach herunter.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> ob alle glücklich sind und dabei gut leben kann man nicht versichern. aber das kann man nie. aber die die fleissig sind und arbeiten werden eben nicht bis zu dem dem punkt an besteuern wo es sich eben nicht mehr lohnt zu arbeiten damit man sich was aufbaut und dabei glücklich ist.



Ach so, die Friseure, die fleißig ist und arbeit, die aber nicht von ihrem Gehalt leben kann, ist glücklich?
Der Kindergärtner, der fleißig ist und arbeitet, ist also auch glücklich, weil Glück muss man ja nicht an materiellen Dingen festmachen. Im Winter in der kalten Wohnung sitzen, weil man die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen kann führt ja zu Nächstenliebe, weil man eng mit den anderen zusammen sitzt um sich gegenseitig zu wärmen.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> das jetzige geldsystem nennt sich auch nicht umsonst fiatmoney und die banken werden die ganze zeit gerettet. ich bin mal gespannt wieviele milliarden der steuerzahler demnächst für die deutsche bank ausgeben wird.



Nach meinem Dingen keinen Cent. Lass den Laden hops gehen.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> durch mehr regulierung im finanzsektor bekommen die banken noch mehr macht. du selbst weiss doch auch das politiker lobyisten sind!?



Nein, Mehr Regulierung verhindert solche Zustände. Ist auch einfach. Spekulationsbank von Kundenbank trennen, Landesbanken verbieten sich International einzubringen -- sie heißen ja nicht umsonst Landesbanken und nicht Internationalbanken.
Die Deregulierung fing mit Thatcher an und heute sind wir da, wo wir sind.
Wichtiger ist es, den Dollar als "Weltwärung" zu ersetzen, denn das sorgt nur dafür, dass der US finanzmarkt eine so große Macht hat. Den USA interessiert es nicht, dass sie 20 Billionen dollar Schulden haben, denn sie drucken einfach Geld und das Geld wir ihnen abgenommen, weil zu viele Länder zu großes Interesse daran haben, dass es den USA gut geht. 
Wo ist da der freie Markt?



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> weniger regulierung = weniger macht für banken und anderweitige konzerne
> mehr regulierung = mehr macht für banken und anderweitige konzerne



Tja, das ist eben falsch gedacht.
Keine Regulierung bedeutet, dass die Unternehmen und Banken machen, was sie wollen, oder denkst du echt, dass sie miteinander konkurrieren?
Die Ölindustrie "konkurriert" ja auch immer so gut, erkennt man daran, dass die beiden Tankstellen im Ort immer den gleichen Preis haben, steigt der eine, steigt der andere. Sinkt der eine, sinkt der andere.
Freier Markt sieht ganz anders aus.
Daher funktioniert der Freie Markt auch nicht, aber das wollen Leute, die immer fest daran glauben, nicht einsehen.

Ach ja, einmal hat der freie Markt funktioniert.
Das war 2013. Als die FDP aus dem Bundestag geflogen ist. 
Wer den freien Markt predigt, bekommt den freien Markt zu spüren.


----------



## OField (26. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> wieso?
> Du kannst doch die anderen wählen.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass nur Trump und Clinton auf dem Wahlzettel stehen.



Stimmt, aber die anderen Kandidaten haben eine zu geringe Medienpräsenz, um in den Köpfen der Leute wahrgenommen zu werden. Letztlich haben sie dadurch auch keine realistische Chance auf die Präsidentschaft. Es ist traurig, aber eigentlich bestimmen die Medien wer gewählt wird, weil sie die Meinung der Mehrheit lenken.

Ich vermute mal Hillary wird Präsidentin und alles bleibt beim alten. Wobei sich durch Trump wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich was ändern würde.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die anderen Kandidaten haben eine zu geringe Medienpräsenz, um in den Köpfen der Leute wahrgenommen zu werden. Letztlich haben sie dadurch auch keine realistische Chance auf die Präsidentschaft. Es ist traurig, aber eigentlich bestimmen die Medien wer gewählt wird, weil sie die Meinung der Mehrheit lenken.
> 
> Ich vermute mal Hillary wird Präsidentin und alles bleibt beim alten. Wobei sich durch Trump wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich was ändern würde.



Finde ich auch, dass sie mehr Beachtung finden könnten. Leider ist das Parteiensystem in den USA so, dass nur die beiden großen Parteien beachtet werden.
Ich persönlich würde ja Jill Stein wählen -- wenn ich denn könnte.

Letztendlich kann der Präsident nicht gegen den Kongress Politik machen. Wenn er keine Mehrheiten kriegt, wars das.
Und Obama hat sich ja 8 Jahre lang damit herumgeschlagen und bei Clinton wird das nicht anders sein.
Von daher stimme ich dir zu -- wirklich was ändern wird sich gar nichts.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> wieso?
> Du kannst doch die anderen wählen.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass nur Trump und Clinton auf dem Wahlzettel stehen.



So ?
Wer steht denn noch drauf ?  ausser in den Vorwahlen, zur Nominierung der Kandidaten. 
Die vom Volk gewählten 538 Wahlmänner wählen letztendlich den Präsidenten, nicht das Volk.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

Du wählst deinen Kandidaten und deine Partei.
Oder du machst dein Kreuz bei einer Partei oben und die kriegt dann alles von dir.

So sieht ein US Stimmzettel aus.
US-Wahl 2016: So sieht mein Stimmzettel aus


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

Obama und McCain aufm Wahlzettel (Vorwahl) von 2016 ?

Ich wähl dann den Sheriff L.Clayton 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsanF9wZbn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Oktober 2016)

Aber die Wahlmänner wählen denjenigen, den das Volk gewählt hat. Es ist ja sogar so, dass der Gewinner die Stimmen ALLER Wahlmänner bekommt, auch wenn das Ergebnis 51% zu 49% war.
Ich weiß nicht ob du das so gemeint hast, aber für mich klingt das so, als würden sich die Wahlmänner unabhängig vom Volk entscheiden bzw. entscheiden können, dem ist aber bis auf zwei Ausnahmen nicht so.

Umgedreht ist es bei den Vorwahlen so, dass es bei den Demokraten noch die Superdelegierten gibt. Da ist es in der Tat so, dass die Wahlen nur begrenzten Einfluss haben. Dass die Superdelegierten sich von Anfang an quasi geschlossen für Clinton ausgesprochen haben hat Sanders sicher Stimmen gekostet. Und es wurde ja zumindest in den deutschen Medien recht früh so dargestellt, als sei Clinton der Sieg sowieso nicht mehr zu nehmen, obwohl Sanders zumindest noch bei den Wählerstimmen alle Chancen hatte. Tja, wenn man die Superdelegierten von Anfang an mit einrechnet...

Im Grunde ist es schon Pest oder Cholera. Trump dürfte die USA etwas härter treffen, Clinton den Rest der Welt. Katastrophen für alle sind beide. South Park trifft es schon gut: es ist schwer, sich zwischen turd sandwich und douche zu entscheiden.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann der Präsident nicht gegen den Kongress Politik machen.


 

 Können schon, hat Reagan ja auch mal getan, nur ist das am Ende aufgeflogen


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nur einen Wahlzettel gepostet.
Hier kam der Verdacht auf, dass nur zwei Leute drauf stehen und das ist schlicht falsch.

Die Stimmzettel werden dann eben ausgewertet und der Teil für die Präsidentschaftswahlen wird genauso gesondert gezählt wie für den Kongress, die Stadtverwaltung und was auch immer.
Und wen jetzt Clinton 50% bekommt, Trump 40 und die anderen insgesamt 10%, bekommt Clinton eben alle Wahlmänner des Staates, da in den USA die Regelung gilt, dass der Gewinner alle kriegt.
Diese Wahlmänner wählen dann den Präsidenten und bisher hat noch jeder Wahlmann auch so abgestimmt, wie es zuvor ausgezählt wurde.
Aber er kann auch anderes stimmen.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber die Wahlmänner wählen denjenigen, den das Volk gewählt hat. Es ist ja sogar so, dass der Gewinner die Stimmen ALLER Wahlmänner bekommt, auch wenn das Ergebnis 51% zu 49% war.
> Ich weiß nicht ob du das so gemeint hast, aber für mich klingt das so, als würden sich die Wahlmänner unabhängig vom Volk entscheiden bzw. entscheiden können, dem ist aber bis auf zwei Ausnahmen nicht so.



Ich meine die Wahlmänner sind frei in ihrer Entscheidung. Natürlich wählen sie mit der Überzeugung mit der sie das Vertrauen ihrer eigenen Wähler erlangt haben.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (26. Oktober 2016)

@Threshold
Okonomie: Die Aussenseiter aus Osterreich << DiePresse.com
ich empfehle dir mal den ganzen artikel obwohl ich weiss das du es nicht verstehen willst. 

bzgl. trump hab ich mir heute diese kurze zusammenfassung gegeben  man muss nicht alles teilen aber geben kann man sich das allemal.
Donald Trumps Wahlsieg als Startschuss fur den Dritten Weltkrieg? - YouTube


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2016)

So ein Wahlsystem kommt halt raus, wenn man sich beim gestalten des Wahlsystems an einer Monarchie orientiert


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Okonomie: Die Aussenseiter aus Osterreich << DiePresse.com
> ich empfehle dir mal den ganzen artikel obwohl ich weiss das du es nicht verstehen willst.



Nicht den Unsinn mit der Österreichischen Schule.
Das sind alles Theoretiker. Nichts davon wird jemals in der Praxis funktionieren.

Das gleiche bei Karl Marx und Co. In der Theorie liest sich das super. In der Praxis funktioniert das nicht.

Und seit wann muss man ein Prophet sein, um eine Krise vorherzusagen?
Krisen gibt es ständig in der Finanzbranche. Eben weil sie nicht ausreichend reguliert ist.


----------



## OField (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht den Unsinn mit der Österreichischen Schule.
> Das sind alles Theoretiker. Nichts davon wird jemals in der Praxis funktionieren.
> Das gleiche bei Karl Marx und Co. In der Theorie liest sich das super. In der Praxis funktioniert das nicht.



Gott segne dich. Endlich jemand der den Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis versteht!



Sparanus schrieb:


> So ein Wahlsystem kommt halt raus, wenn man sich beim gestalten des Wahlsystems an einer Monarchie orientiert



Mir fehlen jetzt leider Quellen, um zu belegen was ich sage, aber soweit mir bekannt ist, war es eigentlich sogar Absicht das Amerikanische Herrschaftssystem an einer Monarchie anzulehnen. Da befürchtet wurde, dass eine Demokratie zur Pöbelherrschaft entartet. Oder mit anderen Worten, dass die Deppen Leute wie Trump, Bush (von mir aus  auch Hillary) etc. zum Präsidenten machen. Es wurde letztlich allerdings doch demokratischer umgesetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2016)

Hast du Marx mal gelesen Threshold? 
Das liest sich weder thematisch noch sprachlich super, ein paar kluge Sachen sind drin aber sonst naja.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Mir fehlen jetzt leider Quellen, um zu belegen was ich sage, aber soweit mir bekannt ist, war es eigentlich sogar Absicht das Amerikanische Herrschaftssystem an einer Monarchie anzulehnen. Da befürchtet wurde, dass eine Demokratie zur Pöbelherrschaft entartet. Oder mit anderen Worten, dass die Deppen Leute wie Trump, Bush (von mir aus  auch Hillary) etc. zum Präsidenten machen. Es wurde letztlich allerdings doch demokratischer umgesetzt.



Soweit ich das weiß, gibt es das mit den Wahlmännern -- also die indirekte Wahl -- deswegen, damit es keine kleinen Gruppierungen gibt, es also eine einheitliche Entscheidung eines Bundesstaates für einen Kandidaten gibt.
Kritisieren muss man, dass Häftlinge nicht wählen dürfen. Meiner Meinung nach Verfassungswidrig. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du Marx mal gelesen Threshold?
> Das liest sich weder thematisch noch sprachlich super, ein paar kluge Sachen sind drin aber sonst naja.



Mir ging es um den Kerngedanken.
Ist immer schön, wenn sich die menschen gegenseitig helfen und alle gleich wertvoll sind.
Funktioniert nur nicht in der Praxis.
Kommunismus kannst du heute nur mit Druck durchsetzen, wie eben in China oder sonst wo. Anders funktioniert das System nicht.
Kapitalismus hat den Nachteil, dass der immer nur für wenige von Vorteil ist.
Ich persönlich würde ja den Zinseszins abschaffen und die Grundversorgung verstaatlichen und unabhängig beaufsichtigen lassen.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Krisen gibt es ständig in der Finanzbranche. Eben weil sie nicht ausreichend reguliert ist.


eben weils reguliert ist. wie bereits gesagt fängt es damit an das der staat den privatbanken die linzenz zum gelddrucken gibt und das man die bürger zwingt dieses geld zu nutzen. wenn ich menschen zwingen dinge zu tun dann nennt man das auch regulieren. der staat greift im marktgeschehen ein. der staat rettet ja auch die banken.

@topic bzgl. trump die die wahl
jetzt rufen sogar die amis lügenpresse. zu geil.
"That's what you are!": Trump-Fans rufen jetzt auch "Lugenpresse" - n-tv.de
apropo lügenpresse ARD und ZDF – unter Beschuss wie noch nie - WELT


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> eben weils reguliert ist. wie bereits gesagt fängt es damit an das der staat den privatbanken die linzenz zum gelddrucken gibt und das man die bürger zwingt dieses geld zu nutzen. wenn ich menschen zwingen dinge zu tun dann nennt man das auch regulieren. der staat greift im marktgeschehen ein. der staat rettet ja auch die banken.



Ja, genau, wenn man keine Regulierung hätte, wären die Banken ganz kleine Unternehmen und hätten keinerlei Einfluss und würden alles für ihre Kunden machen.
Immer dieses Wunschdenken. 



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> @topic bzgl. trump die die wahl
> jetzt rufen sogar die amis lügenpresse. zu geil.
> "That's what you are!": Trump-Fans rufen jetzt auch "Lugenpresse" - n-tv.de



Lustig, dass die Anhänger sich immer irgendeinen Unsinn herausnehmen.
Aber in zwei Wochen ist die Sache sowieso Geschichte, dann kann Trump wieder im Verborgener Blödsinn verzapfen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Oktober 2016)

War der Markt zu Zeiten von Rockefeller und Co. in den USA nicht eher ungeregelt?

Rockefeller hatte sich ein Öl-Imperium erschaffen, was schlussendlich von der Regierung zerschlagen werden musste, da alle anderen fast keine Luft zum Atmen mehr hatten. 

Man möge mich korrigieren liege ich damit falsch.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (27. Oktober 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> War der Markt zu Zeiten von Rockefeller und Co. in den USA nicht eher ungeregelt?
> 
> Rockefeller hatte sich ein Öl-Imperium erschaffen, was schlussendlich von der Regierung zerschlagen werden musste, da alle anderen fast keine Luft zum Atmen mehr hatten.
> 
> Man möge mich korrigieren liege ich damit falsch.


soweit ich weiss ja. das problem liegt am staat selber weil er der monopolist ist. rockefeller hat staatsmänner bestochen und so bekam er bestimmte lizenzen. ab 1913 kam die FED und rockefeller &co. bekamen noch mehr macht. die abschaffung der golddeckung verschlimmerte dann noch mehr alles.
Die Kreatur von Jekyll Island: Amazon.de: G Edward Griffin: Bucher hier stehts auch drinne mit der FED.


----------



## Poulton (28. Oktober 2016)

Ein Buch des Kopp-Verlag als Quelle. Finde den Fehler. Zumal der Autor auch Bände spricht: G. Edward Griffin – Psiram


----------



## turkmannZZZ (28. Oktober 2016)

ja psiram ist ja auch besonders glaubwürdig. im übrigen ist das ein amerikanischer buchautor und das buch kam als übersetzte version im kopp-verlag. muss also nicht viel heissen. oder ist kopp gleich nazi?! 

passt zu dir 
Hirnforschung: Die Deutschen denken zu wenig eigenstandig - WELT


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> oder ist kopp gleich nazi?!


Kommt drauf an, ein Verlag der auch Werke von Ulfkotte und Jan van Holey verbreitet und der rechten Esoterik zuzuordnen ist, da ist Nazi nicht so weit weg.

Übrigens, wie wär's mal mit Kommasetzung und ordnungsgemäßer Groß/Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

Und Verschwörungsleute leben im Kopp Verlag.
Von daher.


----------



## MaxRink (29. Oktober 2016)

Lmao Griffin. 
Also der Typ der Krebs für eine Mangelerscheinung hält
Der Typ, der sagt HIV existiert nicht
Der Typ, der an die Existenz der Überreste der Arche Noah in der Türkei glaubt
Der Typ, der 9-11 "thruther" ist
Der Typ, der an chemtrails glaubt.
Der Typ, dessen von dir erwähnten Buch schlichtweg nur ein hatchet job auf die Fed Reserve ist
Also den Typen nutzt du als Quelle 

Und zu Tichys Einblick:
Blattkritik: Tim Wolff, Chefredakteur "Titanic", uber "Tichys Einblick". | turi2
Ist halt ne billigversion der FAZ ohne Reste von Objektivität aber mit etwas mehr Rechtspopulismus. 
Auch der verlinkte Artikel folgt dem üblichen Muster, wir sind die Opfer und haben die einzig gültige Wahrheit. Treib das noch ein wenig weiter und du kommst da an, wo die GOP und Leute wie Giuliani stehen. Giuliani: Not Only Is Trump Not a Racist Nobody Is a Racist - YouTube
Exakt die selbe "Logik" 

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

Trump ist doch nicht glaubwürdig.
Er ist durch das System reich geworden. Und er wird einen Teufel tun, an dem System irgendwas zu ändern.

Tja, wenn vegane Ernährung so gut ist, wieso gab es dann noch keine Epoche in der Menschheit, wo sich die Menschen ausschließlich vegan ernährt haben?
Und das CDC in Atlanta hat schon 1981 einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem HI Virus und Aids erkannt. Da Maß ist die Menge an T Helferzellen im Blut.

Und dass man eher krank wird, wenn man sich einseitig oder über den Maßen mit einem Produkt ernährt, ist doch auch nichts Neues.
Wer den ganzen Tag Burger futtert und Cola trink, wird irgendwann Diabetes Typ 2 und eine Fettleber kriegen.
Wer den ganzen Tag Alkohol trinkt, wird irgendwann eine Leberzirrhose haben.


----------



## MaxRink (29. Oktober 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> snip


1. lies den Text, auch wenn er für die Titanic arbeitet ist der Text eben keine Satire. 

2. Ich komme aus einem Medizinerhaushalt und kenne mich selbst auch ein "kleines" bischen auf dem Gebiet aus. Z.B. weist China Study massive statistische Fehler in den Studien auf, die diese Rückschlüsse erst ermöglichen und ist durch deutlich höher Qualitative Arbeiten bereits seit Jahren nahezu vollständig wiederlegt (https://web.archive.org/web/20141029010608/http://www.bmj.sk/2008/10910-10.pdf , https://web.archive.org/web/20131016102523/http://www.martinfrost.ws/htmlfiles/july2008/epic_veg.pdf  , http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/70/3/516s.full.pdf , Meta-analysis of animal fat or animal protein intake and colorectal cancer)
Die HIV-AIDS-Kausalität ist nach Faktenlage praktisch unbestreitbar und über letztere VTs verliere ich mal lieber keine Worte, sonst wird das hier ein Roman.

Btw, wenn DU Rechtspopulismus mit Nazi gleichsetzt, liegst du falsch.
Und nein, da ist recht wenig dran. Was empirisch nicht zu belegen, aber zu wiederlegen ist Bullshit, der insbesonders in Medien keinen Platz haben sollte.


----------



## xcruel (3. November 2016)

Trump, die amerikanische AfD in Person 

Armes Amerika... Amen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. November 2016)

Trump ist die letzte Hoffnung vor dem sich anbahnenden Weltkrieg. Aber die Menschen merken dank der Lügenpresse nichts und sind in ihrem Dornrösschenschlaf gefangen.


----------



## wtfNow (3. November 2016)

Mein subjektives Gefühl sagt zu ~70% den Wahlsieg von Trump aus.

Allein schon die Panik hinter "unseren" großen Mainstream Medien (= USA gesteuerte Medien, Atlantik-Brücke usw....).
Jeden Tag neue Anti-Trump Propaganda


----------



## Seeefe (3. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Trump ist die letzte Hoffnung vor dem sich anbahnenden Weltkrieg. Aber die Menschen merken dank der Lügenpresse nichts und sind in ihrem Dornrösschenschlaf gefangen.



Könnte dich dann ja interessieren  Noch dürften genug Konserven vorhanden sein...

Was braut sich hier zusammen?  Bundesregierung rät Bevölkerung zu Hamsterkäufen


----------



## OField (3. November 2016)

Schon allein wegen den neuen Southpark Episoden wären es göttlich, wenn Trump Präsident würde *muhahaha*


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. November 2016)

Trump ist politisch wenig qualifiziert und das ist noch sehr nett ausgedrückt. Andererseits sind die Clintons und Merkels nicht weniger vom Wahnsinn befallen. Bei denen geht der Wahnsinn nur in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## azzih (3. November 2016)

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das Trump gewinnen wird. Glaube auch nicht das sie jetzt dadurch wirklich ein brandgefährlichen Spinner an die Macht wählen, dazu muss sich ein Trump halt auch zu sehr an politischen Notwendigkeiten orientieren.
Allerdings ist es halt doch nenn ich  es mal "strange" ein so ungebildeten und ignoranten Typen als Kopf des größten Staates zu haben. Und Amerika wird er wohl auch nicht nach vorne bringen. Eher im Gegenteil falls es aus Umweltabkommen wirklich aussteigen will und Obamas Krankenversicherungen streicht.  Und viel Spass von nem andern Staat Geld fürn Mauerbau einzufordern, da kann er sich aufn Kopp stellen, das Geld kriegt er nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2016)

Trump will den IS "in die Hölle bomben".
Keine Ahnung, wie er sich das vorstellt, aber das hört sich doch deutlich härter an als die Flugverbotszone von Clinton.
Dass die ebenso ihre Schwächen hat, ist klar. Um eine Flugverbotszone durchsetzen zu können, müsste man erst die Flakstellungen der syrischen Armee zerstören und die stehen nicht frei aufm Feld.
Aber Trump sagte nicht nur einmal, dass die USA Atomwaffen besitzen und man sollte sie auch mal einsetzen, denn sonst bräuchte man ja keine.

Dazu leugnet er wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und erklärt, dass er die Steuern für Reiche von 35 auf 15% absenken will. Das soll dann 10 Millionen neue Jobs schaffen -- aber wie das funktionieren soll, erklärt er nicht.
Dann will er das Recht auf Waffenbesitz deutlich erleichtern und möglichst jeden Amerikaner bewaffnen.
Dazu will er die Folter wieder einführen -- die es ja offiziell nie gegeben hat unter Bush .
Da bin ich neugierig, wie er das mit der Verfassung hinbiegen will.
Und Obama Care will er auch wieder abschaffen. Dass dann wieder 60 Millionen Amerikaner keine Krankenversicherung mehr haben, ist ihm egal.
Er ist der Meinung, dass der Markt das von selbst regelt. Tja, das hat früher auch so super geklappt.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (3. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu leugnet er wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und erklärt, dass er die Steuern für Reiche von 35 auf 15% absenken will. Das soll dann 10 Millionen neue Jobs schaffen -- aber wie das funktionieren soll, erklärt er nicht.
> Dann will er das Recht auf Waffenbesitz deutlich erleichtern und möglichst jeden Amerikaner bewaffnen.
> Dazu will er die Folter wieder einführen -- die es ja offiziell nie gegeben hat unter Bush .
> Da bin ich neugierig, wie er das mit der Verfassung hinbiegen will.
> ...



1. das kann ich dir erklären. wenn unternehmer weniger belastet werden durch steuern dann können die mehr leute einstellen. wenn es generell weniger steuern gibt gibts auch weniger belastung im allgemeinen. alle profitieren. sogar regierungen.
2. jeder mensch hat das recht sich selbst zu verteidigen, auch mit "waffen" weil es nunmal welche gibt. der begriff "waffe" ist definitionssache. alles kann ne waffe sein wenn der gesetzgeber das so sagt. auch ein bleistift. das recht auf waffenbesitz ist in der verfassung bereits drinne. alle andere gesetze die um die verfassung herum reduzieren das recht auf waffenbesitz. es würde völlig ausreichen wenn die etlichen tausenden gesetze verbrannt werden die um die verfassung herum sind.
3. gefoltert wird sowieso. auch überall auf der welt. wenigstens wirds amtlich gemacht und man weiss es jetzt genau. schau dir mal den fall mollath an. und das ist nur das was offiziell ist. wieviele dunkelfälle gibts auch in deutschland??? Fall Mollath - Justizskandal in Bayern - Suddeutsche.de
4. die verfassung ist perfekt wie sie ist. da muss nix hingebogen werden sondern nur von der regierung und von den regierenden/herrschern eingehalten werden.
5. obamacare ist der zwillingsbruder unserer sozialistischen planwirtschaftlichen krankenversicherung. man bezahlt per zwang an den staat der das regeln soll und irgendwann werden die kosten mehr und die leistung weniger (dank der asylanteninvasion werden die kosten in absehbarer zeit steigen weil eben die sozialkosten gestiegen sind. von hartz4 und anderen müll rede ich nichtmal). ist genauso wie mit dem zwangsfernsehen aka rundfunkbeitrag. man bezahlt für den eigenen betrug.
6. ja, der markt regelt sich selbst. menschen denken selbst, handeln selbst und treffen tag täglich entscheidungen mit oder ohne ihre mitmenschen. nur wenn politiker eingreifen entsteht chaos. man stelle sich vor eine regierung oder eine bestimmte stelle reguliert das wetter aka "geo engineering". was da raus kommt will nicht nicht wissen. bestimmt so blödsinn wie "der vom menschengemachte klimawandeln aka klimaerwärmung + demonisierung und besteuerung von luft aka co2 das einen gehalt von 0,004% entspricht in der luft" 

mir ist sehr wohl bewusst das viele ihre eigene verarschung nicht verstehen, dennoch.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2016)

1. Und wieso sollten sie mehr Leute einstellen? Gibt es mehr Arbeit, wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen? Komisch Rechnung.
2. Es geht Trump explizit um Handfeuerwaffen. Er will jede Beschränkung abschaffen. Blöd nur, dass die Bundesstaaten selbst bestimmen, welche Auflagen es gibt.
3. Du willst also in einem Rechtsstaat Folter erlauben? Wer entscheidet dann, wer gefoltert wird und mit welchen Methoden? Ach ja, Süddeutsche kann ich nicht lesen.
4. Ach so, wenn du also jemanden in deinem Garten abknallst, macht das nichts? Und wenns der Zeitungsjunge war? Hat er dann Pech gehabt? Das Oberste Gericht wird sich dem annehmen.
5. Ach so. Du willst also keine Sozialleistungen. Sag das doch gleich, dass du neo liberal bist und alles privatisieren willst. Mal sehen, was du machst, wenn dich deine Krankenversicherung raus wirft, weil du im Alter zu teuer geworden bist.
6. Seit wann regelt der Markt irgendwas? Regulierung und Auflagen sind wichtig. Ansonsten kann ich ja meinen Atommüll in deinen Vorgarten entsorgen.


----------



## MaxRink (4. November 2016)

@turkman Lmao, lange schon nicht mehr so etwas postfaktisches gelesen.
Wenn du die Folgen der "trickle Down" Wirtschaftsmaxime sehen willst, schau dir Kansas an. 
2. Und 3 kommentiere ich nicht, das artet nur massiv aus.
4. Falsch. Die Welt ändert sich und auch Verfassungen müssen angepasst werden. In den Staaten gibt es dafür amendments, in d macht das regelmäßig das Verfassungsgericht ( Datenschutzgrundrecht z.b. )
5. Obamacare ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil davon. Es gibt eben keine Public option. Es ist rein privat und in vielen districts hast du auch keine Wahl bei wem du dich versicherst. Warum das schlecht ist -> siehe 6.

6. Der Markt kennt nur eine Regel. Und die ist Gewinnmaximierung. Nichts sonst. Der freie Markt führt immer zu Mono / oligopolen. 
Btw, schon mal viel Spaß mit dem EXISTENTEN Klimawandel. Dadurch werden noch sehr viel mehr Menschen fliehen. Das wäre eine Flüchtlingskriese, nicht das , was bisher kam. Das war kaum mehr als ein kleiner stresstest für die dt. Behörden. 



Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## OField (4. November 2016)

Lustig, wie die Liberalen immer an die übernatürliche Macht eines Marktes glauben. Das ist doch genauso albern wie an einen Gott zu glauben. Der "Markt" ist das Zusammenspiel von n Entitäten mit unvollständigen Informationen (darüber hinaus noch emotional getrieben). Das endet zwanghaft in Chaos und Betrug.



> 6. Seit wann regelt der Markt irgendwas? Regulierung und Auflagen sind wichtig. Ansonsten kann ich ja meinen Atommüll in deinen Vorgarten entsorgen.



Nicht ganz, da diese Leute auch für den Schutz des Privateigentums einstehen. Du könntest aber versuchen das Nachbargrundstück zu kaufen und da dein Atommüll lagern.  Das sollte auch genügen, um ihn um die Ecke zubringen und sein Grundstück zu ergauern, da es durch die Strahlenbelastung ohnehin wertlos geworden ist. Alternativ könntest du auch versuchen Land ringsum sein Grundstück zu erwerben und somit ihm verbieten seines zu verlassen 

Meine Lieblingsbetrugsmethode im Libertärismus ist es aber einen 1mm schmalen Streifen des Rheins zukaufen und von jedem Schiff immense Zollgebühren zu verlangen, um so den kompletten Schiffsverkehr stillzulegen 


BTT: Selbst wenn Trump Präsident wird, kann er ohne Zustimmung der Parlamente nicht wirklich viel reißen.


----------



## JePe (4. November 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 1. das kann ich dir erklären. wenn unternehmer weniger belastet werden durch steuern dann können die mehr leute einstellen. wenn es generell weniger steuern gibt gibts auch weniger belastung im allgemeinen. alle profitieren. sogar regierungen.



Ein Reicher ist aber nicht notwendigerweise auch ein Unternehmer und ganz bestimmt ist er kein Unternehmen. Wenn ueberhaupt, koennte Dein Argument also lauten: wenn man den Reichen mehr Geld laesst, dann stellen sie ganz viele Putzfrauen, Chauffeure und Gaertner ein. Woran ich milde Zweifel anmelden moechte.

Trumps eigene Angestellte protestieren derweil gerne gegen ihren Chef. Wie erklaerst Du Dir / uns diesen Widerspruch?



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 2. jeder mensch hat das recht sich selbst zu verteidigen, auch mit "waffen" weil es nunmal welche gibt. der begriff "waffe" ist definitionssache. alles kann ne waffe sein wenn der gesetzgeber das so sagt. auch ein bleistift. das recht auf waffenbesitz ist in der verfassung bereits drinne. alle andere gesetze die um die verfassung herum reduzieren das recht auf waffenbesitz. es würde völlig ausreichen wenn die etlichen tausenden gesetze verbrannt werden die um die verfassung herum sind.



Ja, genau. Die Gesetze verbrennen, und, wo wir schon dabei sind, Anwaelte und Gerichte auch gleich verbieten. Wer braucht schon diesen ganzen rechtsstaatlichen Ballast, wenn man auch einen Fuehrer haben kann.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 3. gefoltert wird sowieso. auch überall auf der welt. wenigstens wirds amtlich gemacht und man weiss es jetzt genau. schau dir mal den fall mollath an. und das ist nur das was offiziell ist. wieviele dunkelfälle gibts auch in deutschland??? Fall Mollath - Justizskandal in Bayern - Suddeutsche.de



Ich finde da keine Hinweise auf Folter. Was ich finde sind Belege dafuer, dass durch korrekte Anwendung der Gesetze - Du weisst schon, diese Pamphlete, die Du gerne verbrennen moechtest - am Ende ein Justizskandal aufgedeckt und geradegerueckt wurde. Wie die Legalisierung von Folter da haette hefen koennen, verstehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich? Von Sekundaerfragen wie solchen nach Ethik mal ganz abgesehen.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 4. die verfassung ist perfekt wie sie ist. da muss nix hingebogen werden sondern nur von der regierung und von den regierenden/herrschern eingehalten werden.



... und wenn sie das nicht tun, sollte eine Judikative - da sind sie wieder, die Gesetze! - ihnen in die Zuegel greifen. Aber stimmt schon. Ein legal bewaffneter Mob, der die Herrschenden verjagt, ist da natuerlich ein echter zivilisatorischer Fortschritt.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 5. obamacare ist der zwillingsbruder unserer sozialistischen planwirtschaftlichen krankenversicherung. man bezahlt per zwang an den staat der das regeln soll und irgendwann werden die kosten mehr und die leistung weniger (dank der asylanteninvasion werden die kosten in absehbarer zeit steigen weil eben die sozialkosten gestiegen sind. von hartz4 und anderen müll rede ich nichtmal). ist genauso wie mit dem zwangsfernsehen aka rundfunkbeitrag. man bezahlt für den eigenen betrug.



Hast Du Individualerfahrung mit sozialistischen Staatsformen? Nein? Dann solltest Du Abstand von Vergleichen nehmen, die so sehr hinken, dass sie zum Orthopaeden muessen ...



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> 6. ja, der markt regelt sich selbst. menschen denken selbst, handeln selbst und treffen tag täglich entscheidungen mit oder ohne ihre mitmenschen. nur wenn politiker eingreifen entsteht chaos. man stelle sich vor eine regierung oder eine bestimmte stelle reguliert das wetter aka "geo engineering". was da raus kommt will nicht nicht wissen. bestimmt so blödsinn wie "der vom menschengemachte klimawandeln aka klimaerwärmung + demonisierung und besteuerung von luft aka co2 das einen gehalt von 0,004% entspricht in der luft"



Nein, "der Markt" regelt das nicht selbst. Weil, Ueberraschung, es "den Markt" nicht gibt. So wenig wie es "die Banken", "die Content-Industrie" oder "die da oben" gibt. Was es gibt, sind Menschen. Manche sind fanatisiert, manche paranoid, manche sind beinharte Egoisten. Das dem nur mit Gesetzen nicht zu begegnen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt; dafuer braucht es gesellschaftliche Prozesse. Und sollte das, was man hier so liest, repraesentativ sein ... denk ich an so ein Deutschland in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht.



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> mir ist sehr wohl bewusst das viele ihre eigene verarschung nicht verstehen, dennoch.



Zum Glueck gibts ja immer wieder hinter-die Fichte-Blicker, die uns was ueber Honig sagen. Oder so.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (4. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Und wieso sollten sie mehr Leute einstellen? Gibt es mehr Arbeit, wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen? Komisch Rechnung.
> 2. Es geht Trump explizit um Handfeuerwaffen. Er will jede Beschränkung abschaffen. Blöd nur, dass die Bundesstaaten selbst bestimmen, welche Auflagen es gibt.
> 3. Du willst also in einem Rechtsstaat Folter erlauben? Wer entscheidet dann, wer gefoltert wird und mit welchen Methoden? Ach ja, Süddeutsche kann ich nicht lesen.
> 4. Ach so, wenn du also jemanden in deinem Garten abknallst, macht das nichts? Und wenns der Zeitungsjunge war? Hat er dann Pech gehabt? Das Oberste Gericht wird sich dem annehmen.
> ...



1. ich hab geschrieben sie könnten und nicht das sie es auch tun. liegt ja jedem frei in einer freien gesellschaft. nur im sozilaismus wird man zu dringen gezwungen.
2. die bundesstaaten können machen was sie wollen und das werden sie nachwievor tun. clinton will ja alles abschaffen und er hat dem nur wiedersprochen und will die verfassung entsprechend achten.
3. ich will gar nix erlauben. 
4. jaja die bösen zeitungsjungen. leidest du unter realitätsverlust? ich schreibe lediglich das jeder das recht hat sich selbst zu schützen. niemand hat vor zeitungsjungen oder den milchmann abzuknallen. in der verfassung steht auch nicht das jeder das recht hat dann jeden abzuknallen. oh man
5. der begriff neoliberal ist von den sozialisten um den begriff liberalismus zu diskreditieren. diene sozialistische krankenversicherung wird dich nicht raus schmeißen - beiträge werden teurer und die leistung weniger und du musst immer mehr selber zahlen. das ist bereits so. im übrigen wird dich deine sozialistische krankenversicherung nicht rausschmeißen weil sie die illusion von "staatlichen krankenversicherung ist super" aufrecht erhalten will damit auch alle ja dran glauben.
6. du kannst keinen atommüll in meinen vorgarten entsorgen. das liegt daran weil du ein niemand bist. du gehörst eben nicht zur politisch-wirtschaftlichen elite  aber dein atomstromkonzern wird das entsprechend so machen das der seine atommüllentsorgung, die kosten, auf die büger (ich und du) abwälzen wird weil er eben gut mit den politikern/regierung/staat vernetzt ist. gleichzeitig landen dieser atommüll im trinkwasser und ernährungskreislauf. das resultiert in mehr krankheiten wie zB krebs  ob du jetzt geistig in der lage bist das ganze wiederum mit deiner sozialistischen krankenversicherung zu verknüpfen weiss ich nicht 


die restlichen komments kommentier ich mal gar nicht weil da sowieso im fazit steht "staat ist geil und macht alles super daher brauchen wir mehr regulierung", also mehr von dem was uns in diese misserable lage manövriert hat.


@MaxRink
menschen fliehen nicht vor dem bösen klimawandeln sondern vor kriege, kriminelle regierungen die sie haben (warlords), armut, keine arbeit (daher wirtschaftsflüchtlinge) usw. aber definitiv nicht vor dem wetter aka klimawandel. sie fliehen vor sozialistischen strukturen. siehe ostblockländern (sovjetrussland/udssr), kuba, afrika, südamerika ist das selbe molloch usw. interessanter weise fliehen alle aus diktaturen, also aus regulierten ländern, in wirtschaftsfreie ländern aka kapitalistischen ländern. aber der kapitalismus ist das böse  oh man.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2016)

turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> ... interessanter weise fliehen alle aus diktaturen, also aus regulierten ländern, in wirtschaftsfreie ländern aka kapitalistischen ländern. aber der kapitalismus ist das böse  oh man.


Ein System deshalb nicht zu optimieren, weil es noch viel schlechtere gibt, ist gar kurzsichtig. Wann hatte Deutschland seine gute  Phase, wie auch der Rest der Welt? Als es eine sehr regulierende Geldpolitik nach den Ansätzen von Kane gab. Man nennt es auch Soziale Marktwirtschaft. Steht in unserer Verfassung als vorgegebenes Wirtschaftssystem. Zur Zeit entfernen wir uns von diesem System immer mehr hin zum unsozialen unreglementierten Neokapitalismus mit all seinen negativen Seiten und extremen Ausprägungen. Das kann und sollte man durchaus kritisieren.



OField schrieb:


> BTT: Selbst wenn Trump Präsident wird, kann er  ohne Zustimmung der Parlamente nicht wirklich viel reißen.


Naja, das Parlament darf bei Kleinkram mitreden, aber nicht hier:
Donald Trump beunruhigt mit Fragen nach Atomwaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MaxRink (4. November 2016)

Ach, das bilde ich mir also ein?
Dann existieren die Kriese in Burundi gar nicht?
Die Resulatate von CLICO sind also ein hoax?
Und auch sowas ist dann wohl fake http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/v6/n2/full/nclimate2833.html
Und bangladesh säuft gar nicht ab?


----------



## Poulton (4. November 2016)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Bei turkmannZZZ handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um den gesperrten Nutzer quad4. Denn sowohl von der Handschrift her, als auch von den Thesen und verwendeten "Quellen", gleichen die sich 1:1.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2016)

_

" Der größte Lump im ganzen Land,
das ist und bleibt der Denunziant."_
August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben


----------



## OField (4. November 2016)

> die restlichen komments kommentier ich mal gar nicht weil da sowieso im fazit steht ...


Ja ne, is klar.

Mal Ehrlich, wenn Liberalismus so toll ist, wieso legen nicht alle Liberalen zusammen und bauen sich eine künstliche Insel mitten im Ozean, da können die dann ganz unreguliert leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> ...Mal Ehrlich, wenn Liberalismus so toll ist,...


Vermutlich kennst Du diesen Volkswirt und seine Thesen, aber dieser Vortrag bringt es in einfach Worten verständlich rüber:

_Vortrags- und Diskussionsveranstaltung zur Krise in Europa mit Prof. Dr.  Heiner Flassbeck, 
langjähriger Chefvolkswirt der UNCTAD _
Heiner Flassbeck: Warum die Rettung Europas nicht gelingen kann - YouTube

Trump geht bedingt in diese Richtung und will die Globalisierung erschweren.


----------



## OField (4. November 2016)

Nein, den kenne ich nicht. Ich werfe mal einen Blick drauf, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2016)

Du solltest mal sowas wie eine Zusammenfassung posten iU. 87 Minuten tut sich bestimmt nicht jeder an.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. November 2016)

Puh, doch noch richtig spannend. Ohio und Florida sei dank bin ich jetzt unerwarteter Weise noch wach. Will dann doch noch sehen, wer der beiden uns dann demnächst in den dritten Weltkrieg führt.

Meine Güte, wie entspannt könnte das alles sein, wenn das Duell z.B. Sanders vs. Kasich geheißen hätte...


----------



## Amon (9. November 2016)

Die Gefahr eines Dritten Weltkrieges geht eher von Hillary aus, aber diese scheint ja zum Glück gebannt zu sein.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Gefahr eines Dritten Weltkrieges geht eher von Hillary aus



Bist du dir sicher?

Wenn die USA militärisch im Südchinesischen Meer nicht mehr aktiv sind, ist der Konflikt von Nord und Südkorea nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Nord Korea wird das als Aufforderung ansehen, in den Süden einzumarschieren -- sie machen das ja nur deswegen nicht, weil die USA eine Schutzmacht darstellt. Fällt die Weg, geht es da so richtig zur Sache.
Dazu der Konflikt China und Taiwan und China und Japan. Die Japaner würde atomar aufrüsten, wenn sich die USA aus der Region verabschieden. Süd Korea sowieso.

In den Baltischen Staaten würde auch ein ganz anderer Wind wehen, wenn die USA nicht mehr für den Schutz der Staaten einstehen würde.
Russland könnte plötzlich der Meinung sein, dass die russische Bevölkerung in den baltischen Staaten "bedroht" wird und einmarschieren.

Gleichzeitig will er den IS zur Hölle bomben. Das wird wieder mehr Menschen in der Region radikalisieren.

Dazu kommt der Handelskrieg mit China, wenn er tatsächlich Strafzölle auf chinesische Produkte erheben will.
Die Chinesen würden als Reaktion keine US Staatsanleihen mehr kaufen. Innerhalb weniger Wochen wären die USA finanziell Bankrott und damit am Ende.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

Weiße Bürger ohne Hochschulabschluss ebnen Donald Trump den Weg ins weiße Haus, hieß es heut in den Nachrichten.

Und:
Auswandern nach Kanada: US-Burger legen Seite von Einwanderungsbehorde lahm - WELT


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Habe mich echt gefreut als ich heute morgen im Auto das Radio einschaltete.
Dann "dürfen" wir uns in Zukunft wohl doch mit Russland verbünden statt dass es mit Killary weiter eskaliert. Das ist mir am wichtigsten, egal was man sonst von Trump hält.
Wie sagte einst jemand: Russland hat die Ressourcen, Deutschland das know how. Sollte man nutzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen würden als Reaktion keine US Staatsanleihen mehr kaufen.  Innerhalb weniger Wochen wären die USA finanziell Bankrott und damit am  Ende.



Das kommt so oder so, je schneller desto besser!


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Trump will sich ja mit Russland verbünden.
Wahrscheinlich weil er da Geschäfte am Laufen hat und deswegen auch seine Steuererklärung nicht veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

Noch 3Wahlmänner und die Entscheidung ist gefallen...


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> 
> Wenn die USA militärisch im Südchinesischen Meer nicht mehr aktiv sind, ist der Konflikt von Nord und Südkorea nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
> Nord Korea wird das als Aufforderung ansehen, in den Süden einzumarschieren -- sie machen das ja nur deswegen nicht, weil die USA eine Schutzmacht darstellt. Fällt die Weg, geht es da so richtig zur Sache.
> ...



Dass Japan atomar aufrüsten wird, glaube ich nicht wirklich. Atomwaffen sind dort quasi das personifizierte Böse, die wollen Japaner einfach nicht haben.

Dem Rest muss ich aber zustimmen. Und die Wortschaft reagiert auch schon, der Dow Futures Index ist über 600 Punkte im minus seit sich ein Sieg von Trump herauskristallisiert.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Dass Japan atomar aufrüsten wird, glaube ich nicht wirklich. Atomwaffen sind dort quasi das personifizierte Böse, die wollen Japaner einfach nicht haben.



Wie gesagt, wenn die USA als Schutzmacht weg sind, haben die Japaner mit China und Nord Korea zwei "verfeindete" Länder vor der Tür, die über Atomwaffen verfügen.
würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn Japan atomar aufrüsten wird.
Technisch ist das kein Problem. Die Japaner könnten innerhalb weniger Jahre oder gar Monate waffenfähiges Material herstellen und Raketen bauen.
Völlig abwegig ist das nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn die USA als Schutzmacht weg sind, haben die Japaner mit China und Nord Korea zwei "verfeindete" Länder vor der Tür, die über Atomwaffen verfügen.
> würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn Japan atomar aufrüsten wird.
> Technisch ist das kein Problem. Die Japaner könnten innerhalb weniger Jahre oder gar Monate waffenfähiges Material herstellen und Raketen bauen.
> Völlig abwegig ist das nicht.



Die Japaner protestieren schon jetzt wegen den auf Japan stationierten Atomwaffen. Selbst Atomwaffen herstellen nicht sofort abzulehnen wäre momentan politischer Selbstmord für jeden japanischen Politiker

Technisch steht dem ganzen nichts im Wege, politisch ist es aber nicht durchsetzbar


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

Die Situation erinnert mich gerade an den Brexit.
Hier hat keiner dran geglaubt, und zack.....


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...In den Baltischen Staaten würde auch ein ganz anderer Wind wehen, wenn die USA nicht mehr für den Schutz der Staaten einstehen würde.
> Russland könnte plötzlich der Meinung sein, dass die russische Bevölkerung in den baltischen Staaten "bedroht" wird und einmarschieren...



Wozu halt machen? Wenn man schon dabei ist könnte man auch gleich Ostdeutschland heim holen. Unsere Pappnasen von der Bundeswehr wären schon lange nicht mehr dazu in der Lage das zu verhindern. Ob sich unsere Bündnispartner ohne USA und ohne Chance die Hände für uns schmutzig machen würden darf angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die Japaner protestieren schon jetzt wegen den auf Japan stationierten Atomwaffen. Selbst Atomwaffen herstellen nicht sofort abzulehnen wäre momentan politischer Selbstmord für jeden japanischen Politiker



In Deutschland wurden auch ständig gegen US stationierte Atomwaffen demonstriert.
Aber der Schutz der USA innerhalb des Nato Bündnisses war aber nie das Thema. Das war immer gegeben.
Man stelle sich vor, die USA würden sich aber komplett zurück ziehen. Also nicht nur die Atomwaffen abmontieren sondern auch alle US Soldaten zurück holen und das Verteidigungsbündnis auflösen.
Was machst du dann?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Deutschland wurden auch ständig gegen US stationierte Atomwaffen demonstriert.
> Aber der Schutz der USA innerhalb des Nato Bündnisses war aber nie das Thema. Das war immer gegeben.
> Man stelle sich vor, die USA würden sich aber komplett zurück ziehen. Also nicht nur die Atomwaffen abmontieren sondern auch alle US Soldaten zurück holen und das Verteidigungsbündnis auflösen.
> Was machst du dann?



Gerade Deutschland bzw. Rammstein ist viel zu wichtig für die USA.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Situation erinnert mich gerade an den Brexit.
> Hier hat keiner dran geglaubt, und zack.....


Auf die Frage wer die dümmere Entscheidung getroffen hat weiß ich aber keine Antwort, tendiere aber eher zu den Amis.


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, die USA würden sich aber komplett zurück ziehen.  Also nicht nur die Atomwaffen abmontieren sondern auch alle US Soldaten  zurück holen und das Verteidigungsbündnis auflösen.



Das Beste was uns passieren könnte.
Wenn Ramstein zu ist wird es auch rund um Syrien stabiler.
Russland hat keine Forderungen an uns, das sind Freunde sich sich uns gegenüber die letzten 20 Jahre geöffnet haben.
Es empfiehlt sich diesbezüglich dem Herrn Willy Wimmer mal Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Gerade Deutschland bzw. Rammstein ist viel zu wichtig für die USA.



Für Trump ist nur Trump wichtig. 
Und ich rede ja von Japan.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2016)

Als ob Russland Deutschland auf Augenhöhe begegnen würde. Nicht unter Putin.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Trump ist nur Trump wichtig.
> Und ich rede ja von Japan.



Woops, verlesen.  Strategisch auch wichtig, schließlich ist nur Japan zwischen China und amerikanischem Festland.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass Trump die Steuersenkungen für die Reichen von 35 auf 15% sehr schnell durchwinken wird.
Die Mehrheit im Senat und Repräsentantenhaus hat er ja.

Nur mich interessiert es sehr, wie er das gegenfinanzieren will. 
Denn wenn der Staat eine erhebliche Menge an Steuereinnahmen nicht mehr hat und er keine anderen Einnahmequellen erzeugt, kann man das nur mit Kürzungen ausgleichen.
Ergo wird er Obama Care einstampfen, er müsste die Ausgaben für das Militär kürzen, ebenso im Bildungssystem.
Gleichzeitig will er aber eine Mauer im Süden bauen, die vermutlich 15 Milliarden dollar kosten wird.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig will er aber eine Mauer im Süden bauen, die vermutlich 15 Milliarden dollar kosten wird.



Die Mauer sollen ja die Mexikaner zahlen.  Wenn er wirklich seine Politik durchziehen möchte, könnte er Sozialleistungen kürzen bzw. streichen, denn diese machen soweit ich weiß den größten Haushaltspunkt aus.

Gerade kam auch die Meldung rein, dass Trump Wisconsin geholt hat und damit über 270 Wahlmänner hat – absolut gesehen aber weniger Stimmen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2016)

Wenn jetzt auch noch die AFD hier mal ans Ruder kommen würde, wäre das Chaos in der Welt perfekt!


----------



## drebbin (9. November 2016)

Ok nun ist es amtlich...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2016)

Soviel dazu Trump hat nie eine Chance Präsident zu werden, so blöd / wahnsinnig sind die US-Amerikaner nicht Trump zu wählen. 
Und siehe da nun liegt er vor Clinton und hat den Sieg fast sicher.

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob, so Trump wirklich siegt, die Demokraten auch stunk machen werden und die Wahl wegen Manipulationen nicht anerkennen werden, da ja durch Russland "manipuliert"... 

Und gespannt bin ich auch ob der Untergang der Welt mit einem Donald Trump im Amt wirklich bevor steht, wie Medien, Politiker und der Internetpöbel tun, oder ob es am Ende doch nicht nur eine beschissene Zeit wird, ehnlich der mit einem Gorge Bush Junior im Amt, der auch, wie Trump, ein Großmaul war und einen einen großen Haufen außenpolitischen Mist produziert hat und meinte in der Außenpolitik könne man sich wie ein Cowboy auf einer texanischen Reanch benehmen.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein, vor allem wie viele Deutsche den nach dem Sieg über Trump aus Deutschland auswandern werden und ob die Pest (Trump) im Amt nun wirklich schlimmer sein wird als Cholera (Clinton).


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch noch die AFD hier mal ans Ruder kommen würde, wäre das Chaos in der Welt perfekt!



lol, wenn ich mir die Welt jetzt anschaue haben wir bereits ein großes Chaos.
Welcher Politik ist es zu verdanken?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Mauer sollen ja die Mexikaner zahlen.



Und wie soll das gehen?
Reitet er nach Mexiko City und holt das Geld mit einem Pferdewagen ab?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?
> Reitet er nach Mexiko City und holt das Geld mit einem Pferdewagen ab?



Er macht es wie Moses und die Israeliten. 

Er teilt ein Kaktenfeld und irrt dann 40 Jahre zu Fuß durch die mexikanische Wüste bevor er Mexiko-Stadt erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er macht es wie Moses und die Israeliten.



Er sorgt dafür, dass reiche, weiße Amerikaner illegal nach Mexiko gehen und dort Melonen pflücken.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. November 2016)

Trump hat es geschickt gemacht.
Er hat Themen angesprochen die viele Amerikaner bewegen (auch sehr viele die sich für Politik nicht interessieren), er hat die Medien manipuliert und für sich genutzt und jetzt hat was er wollte.
Ich bin gespannt, ich glaube nicht dass er ein schlechter Präsident sein wird.


----------



## BiJay (9. November 2016)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Trump hat es geschickt gemacht.
> Er hat Themen angesprochen die viele Amerikaner bewegen (auch sehr viele die sich für Politik nicht interessieren), er hat die Medien manipuliert und für sich genutzt und jetzt hat was er wollte.
> Ich bin gespannt, ich glaube nicht dass er ein schlechter Präsident sein wird.


Die Medien waren größtenteils auf der Seite von Clinton...


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

Dennoch haben sie ständig über ihn berichtet, er musste sie sich nicht kaufen, um im Mainstream präsent zu sein. Oder wie man sagt: "Es gibt keine schlechte Werbung."
Definitiv der 2 große "Wahlschock" nach dem Brexit.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Trump hat es geschickt gemacht.
> Er hat Themen angesprochen die viele Amerikaner bewegen (auch sehr viele die sich für Politik nicht interessieren), er hat die Medien manipuliert und für sich genutzt und jetzt hat was er wollte.
> Ich bin gespannt, ich glaube nicht dass er ein schlechter Präsident sein wird.



Sein selten dämlicher Satz "Ich baue eine Mauer und lasse die Mexikaner dafür bezahlen" wurde bei uns und in anderen Ländern spöttisch belächelt, während ein Großteil der Amis das vermutlich gefeiert haben.
Er braucht ja nicht mal qualitativen Beitrag in Diskussionen beisteuern. Er sondert solchen Dünnpfiff ab und trifft damit die "Herzen" der Bürger.


----------



## BiJay (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Dennoch haben sie ständig über ihn berichtet, er musste sie sich nicht kaufen, um im Mainstream präsent zu sein. Oder wie man sagt: "Es gibt keine schlechte Werbung."
> Definitiv der 2 große "Wahlschock" nach dem Brexit.


Bisschen schwer bei einer Wahl mit zwei Kandidaten, über einen gar nicht zu berichten...


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

2?
Es waren min 4. Schon mal von Jill Stein und Gary Johnson gehört? Nicht? Kein Wunder, denen waren die Medien egal.
Außerdem wurde bereits in den Vorwahlen massiv über Trump berichtet


----------



## Deimos (9. November 2016)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Trump hat es geschickt gemacht.
> Er hat Themen angesprochen die viele Amerikaner bewegen (auch sehr viele die sich für Politik nicht interessieren), er hat die Medien manipuliert und für sich genutzt und jetzt hat was er wollte.
> Ich bin gespannt, ich glaube nicht dass er ein schlechter Präsident sein wird.


Das wird der Punkt sein. Er hat die Themen getroffen, die die Menschen bewegen. Clinton mit ihrer Sachlichkeit wirkt da auf die Amerikaner distanziert und elitär. Das hat sie wohl die Wahl gekostet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und gespannt bin ich auch ob der Untergang der Welt mit einem Donald Trump im Amt wirklich bevor steht, wie Medien, Politiker und der Internetpöbel tun, oder ob es am Ende doch nicht nur eine beschissene Zeit wird, ehnlich der mit einem Gorge Bush Junior im Amt, der auch, wie Trump, ein Großmaul war und einen einen großen Haufen außenpolitischen Mist produziert hat und meinte in der Außenpolitik könne man sich wie ein Cowboy auf einer texanischen Reanch benehmen.


Nichts wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Man wird nicht Präsident ohne gewisse Qualitäten - nicht mal in den USA. Trump hat viel erreicht, unabhängig davon, was man von ihm als Person denkt.
Ich hoffe darauf, dass sich die Einschätzung bewahrheitet, dass sich Trump vornehmlich um Amerika kümmert und die gespannte Lage in der Welt durch gemässigte Aussenpolitik etwas normalisiert. Kann aber auch ein Trugschluss sein - wer weiss schon, was in all den Dossiers steht und welchen Einfluss die Militärs haben. Für Trump ist das alles jedenfalls Neuland, bleibt also spannend.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. November 2016)

Lieber Amerikanische Mitleser: Es wir "heil" geschrieben und "hail" ausgesprochen.


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass Trump die Steuersenkungen für die Reichen von 35 auf 15% sehr schnell durchwinken wird.



Ich habe gelesen, dass er die Unternehmenssteuer von 35 auf 15% senken will, um mehr Unternehmen nach Murica zu locken -> Mehr Arbeitsplätze. Das nennt sich Steuerwettbewerb und funktioniert auch in der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Sein selten dämlicher Satz "Ich baue eine Mauer und lasse die Mexikaner dafür bezahlen" wurde bei uns und in anderen Ländern spöttisch belächelt, während ein Großteil der Amis das vermutlich gefeiert haben.
> Er braucht ja nicht mal qualitativen Beitrag in Diskussionen beisteuern. Er sondert solchen Dünnpfiff ab und trifft damit die "Herzen" der Bürger.



Woher willst du wissen dass man ihn dafür gewählt hat?
Mit Trump oder Clinton wählt man ein Paket das Gutes und Schlechtes beinhaltet.

Kleine Korrektur zu deinem Kommentar von Trumps Aussage: "Ich baue eine Mauer und lasse die Mexikaner dafür bezahlen"_
 ...wurde bei uns und in anderen Ländern spöttisch belächelt,...

_Nach dem wie ich andere Länder wahrnehme wird Deutschland für seine völlig offenen Grenzen belächelt.


----------



## BiJay (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> 2?
> Es waren min 4. Schon mal von Jill Stein und Gary Johnson gehört? Nicht? Kein Wunder, denen waren die Medien egal.
> Außerdem wurde bereits in den Vorwahlen massiv über Trump berichtet


Ja, es ist nur eine Wahl mit zwei echten Kandidaten. Die anderen hatten keine Chance Präsident werden.


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Aha jetzt schwenken die Medien langsam um mit dem Trump-Bashing

Donald Trump: „Hillary Clinton hat uns zum Sieg gratuliert“ - WELT
_
"Den Menschen anderer Länder  wolle er die Partnerschaft der USA anbieten, nicht die Feindschaft des Landes."_

Jetzt wird sich zeigen wie viel Macht der amerikanische Präsident wirklich hat, sprich ob er oder die Rüstungsindustrie das sagen hat.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2016)

Er wird nicht gegen die Industrie regieren können.


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nur eine Wahl mit zwei echten Kandidaten. Die anderen hatten keine Chance Präsident werden.


Aber eben nur weil sie keine gratis Medienpräsenz spendiert bekommen haben, weil seitens der Medien nie Interesse bestand.


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. November 2016)

Der Präsident ist doch quasi der Pressesprecher der USA. Die Fäden ziehen andere im Hintergrund. 

Von daher isses egal, wer Präsident ist bzw. wird.

Und so nett die Unterschriftenaktion sein soll. Falls dieser Brief etc. JEMALS in Trumps Händen landen sollte, zündet der sich mit dem Papier höchstens ne Zigarre an.


----------



## BiJay (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Aber eben nur weil sie keine gratis Medienpräsenz spendiert bekommen haben, weil seitens der Medien nie Interesse bestand.


Das hat nichts mit den Medien zu tun, sondern mit dem Parteisystem.


----------



## wtfNow (9. November 2016)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Der Präsident ist doch quasi der Pressesprecher der USA. Die Fäden ziehen andere im Hintergrund.
> 
> Von daher isses egal, wer Präsident ist bzw. wird.



Jo, der letzte "gute" Präsident war Kennedy.
Diese "Geheimgesellschaften" im Hintergrund, deren steigende Macht und Absichten hat er als Einziger in einer Rede klar und deutlich kritisiert, kann jeder nachlesen. Er hat dieser Entwicklung Widerstand geleistet.
Was aus ihm geworden ist wissen wir ja.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. November 2016)

Also schockiert und überrascht sein muss man nicht, denn damit musste man rechnen. Bei der Wahl um den zweitunbeliebtesten Präsidentschaftskandidaten aller Zeiten kann es am Ende nur Verlierer geben.
Die Folgen kann man denke ich absolut nicht absehen. Ich bezweifle, dass Trump selbst wirklich Politik machen will oder dies jemals wirklich vorhatte. Der wird sich wie immer nur mit den richtigen Leuten umgehen und bevor man weiß, wer die sein werden, ist Kaffeesatzleserei wohl sinnlos.

Ich denke das war vor allem ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Demokraten. Wer freiwillig auf den aussichtsreicheren Kandidaten verzichtet, nur um die zahlende Wirtschaft zu bedienen, ist irgendwie selbst Schuld. Sanders wäre ein Selbstläufer geworden, bei dem Gegner. Aber gut, die Republikaner sind genau so dämlich. Bei Kasich wäre es gar nicht erst so knapp geworden... so hatte man die Wahl zwischen zwei im höchsten Maße amoralischen, asozialen und egoistischen Kandidaten, die die Politik nur nutzen, um sich selbst zu bereichern.


edit: Achja, wirklich Sorgen mache ich mir nur um die Umweltpolitik. Im Endeffekt ist es ja egal, aus welchen Gründen der nächste Präsident den Klimaschutz so gut es geht verhindert. Ob am Ende Clinton vor der Wirtschaft einknickt oder Trump Bemühungen komplett einstellt, weil es in seiner kranken Welt keinen Klimawandel gibt ist im Grunde egal. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass die Schäden nicht allzu schlimm sind und dass ein möglicher, progressiver Nachfolger von Trump dann schnellstmöglich was in die Wege leitet.


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Sanders das Rennen gemacht hätte. Sozialistisch angehauchte Politik ist doch der Todfeind jedes Amerikaners.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. November 2016)

Ist natürlich nur Spekulation. Aber Sanders hätte zusätzlich zu den Clinton-Wählern (die hätten ja nicht Trump gewählt, bzw. eher weniger) diejenigen unter den Trump-Wählern gewinnen können, die einfach nur Clinton verhindern wollten und die, die sich abgehängt und von den Demokraten nicht mehr repräsentiert fühlen und deshalb nicht mehr Demokraten wählen.

Wie auch immer, Trump wird auf jeden Fall beste Unterhaltung. Ich freu mich, dass danke Memes jetzt sogar ganz oben angekommen sind.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. November 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Jo, der letzte "gute" Präsident war Kennedy.
> Diese "Geheimgesellschaften" im Hintergrund, deren steigende Macht und Absichten hat er als Einziger in einer Rede klar und deutlich kritisiert, kann jeder nachlesen. Er hat dieser Entwicklung Widerstand geleistet.
> Was aus ihm geworden ist wissen wir ja.



Kennedy hat den Vietnamkrieg gestartet.


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Kennedy hat den Vietnamkrieg gestartet.



 War das nicht Johnson?


----------



## Schallrich (9. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> War das nicht Johnson?



Das war er tatsächlich ab 1965 glaube.


----------



## Seeefe (9. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Kennedy hat den Vietnamkrieg gestartet.




Das ist doch erstmal vollkommen Falsch. Die Weichen für den Vietnamkrieg wurden schon Anfang des 20.Jhr. gelegt. 
Aber der Ami ist mal wieder Schuld... Zumal Kennedy in den 1960ern Präsident wurde, der Konflikt dort aber schon in den 1950ern begonnen hatte. 


@Topic

Bin mal auf die Mauer zu Mexiko gespannt  Will er die alte 6m Hohe Grenze abreißen und eine 8m hohe bauen?


----------



## Demolition-Man (9. November 2016)

Ich wollte schon meinen (nicht ganz ernst gemeinten) Avatar ändern, aber der war seit 1865 nie aktueller! Schlimm...


----------



## BlueKingMuch (9. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja mal gespannt ob, so Trump wirklich siegt, die Demokraten auch stunk machen werden und die Wahl wegen Manipulationen nicht anerkennen werden, da ja durch Russland "manipuliert"...



Na ich weiß nicht... alles müssen die uns Österreichern auch nicht nachmachen


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Das wird der Punkt sein. Er hat die Themen getroffen, die die Menschen bewegen. Clinton mit ihrer Sachlichkeit wirkt da auf die Amerikaner distanziert und elitär. Das hat sie wohl die Wahl gekostet.



Clinton dürfte verloren haben weil sie mit den ganzen Spendengeldern die die Clintons und Demokratische Partei kassiert haben, der Begnadigung von Steuersündern nach umfangreichen Spenden und der Geschichte mit den e-mails (wo man sich einfach nicht dem Eindruck erwehren konnte das sie da den Umfang versucht hat zu verschleiern, oder wer löscht mal eben unzählige e-mails während gegen ihn ermittelt wird und kommt damit auch noch straffrei davon?) den Eindruck erweckt unter anderem zutiefst korrupt zu sein. 

Man hatte bei der Wahl also 2 Möglichkeiten, man wählt eine Frau wie Clinton die Fehler vertuscht, sich rauswindet, bestechlich scheint und unter der weiter eine klar elitär / lobbyistisch ausgerichtete Innen-, wie Außenpolitik verfolgt werden wird (mit mehr Außeneinsätzen und somit Umsatz für die Rüstungsindustrie), oder aber man wählt Trump, der ein Großmaul ist durch schwachsinnige / "rassistische" Äußerungen im Wahlkampf aufgefallen ist, aber zumindest verspricht innenpolitisch wieder mehr Jobs und höheres Einkommen für US-Amerikaner schaffen zu wollen und die Kosten für Auslandseinsätze zu senken.

Beides nicht wirklich atraktiv, aber auf den ersten Blick dürfte da ein Trump doch vielen Wählern atraktiver erschienen sein als eine Clinton.
Den auch in den USA hat sich die Wohlstandsschere in den letzten 20 Jahren massiv geöffnet und die wirklich bittere Armut zugenommen, da scheint für viele ein "America first!" nur zu verlockend. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob Trump es bei seinen "hochtrabenden" Zielen in eine zweite Amtszeit schaffen wird, oder ob er sich nicht selbst absägen wird.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist doch erstmal vollkommen Falsch. Die  Weichen für den Vietnamkrieg wurden schon Anfang des 20.Jhr. gelegt.
> Aber der Ami ist mal wieder Schuld... Zumal Kennedy in den 1960ern  Präsident wurde, der Konflikt dort aber schon in den 1950ern begonnen  hatte.



Die USA haben den Konflikt in Vietnam mit ihrer Intervention im Grunde erst so richtig explodieren lassen. Bis zum eingreifen der USA war die Lage eigentlich schon relativ klar. Der kommunistische Norden würde gewinnen und die Franzosen haben ihre ehemals vietnamesische Kolonie nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bekommen. 

Aber natürlich konnte die USA es damals nicht zulassen das Vietnam ein kommunistisches Land wird (Eindämmungspolitik, hat man zuvor auch schon in Korea betrieben) und "musste" militärisch in Vietnam intervenieren.

Eindämmungspolitik: Containment-Politik – Wikipedia



Seeefe schrieb:


> @Topic
> 
> Bin mal auf die Mauer zu Mexiko gespannt  Will er die alte 6m Hohe Grenze abreißen und eine 8m hohe bauen?



Der reißt nichts ab. Er hat doch gesagt, niemand kann so kostengünstig Mauern bauen wie er. Was wäre wohl günstiger als die 2m mehr einfach mit erschossenen Mexikanern zu bauen.  Einfach etwas Mörtel zwischen die Schicht Mexikaner und du machst günstig aus einer 6m Mauer eine 8m Mauer.


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist doch erstmal vollkommen Falsch. Die Weichen für den Vietnamkrieg wurden schon Anfang des 20.Jhr. gelegt.
> Aber der Ami ist mal wieder Schuld... Zumal Kennedy in den 1960ern Präsident wurde, der Konflikt dort aber schon in den 1950ern begonnen hatte.


Wer soll den sonst Schuld sein ? Die Nord- und Südvietnamesen ?

Jeder Pazifist sollte froh sein das Trump und nicht Clinton gewonnen hat. 
Hillary Clinton ist es gewesen die ihren Mann 1999 zum völkerrechtswidrigen  Krieg gegen Jugoslawien gedrängt hat.
Sicherlich war vorher nicht alles gut auf dem Balkan (Massaker, Massenvergewaltigungen, Vertreibungen) aber immerhin gab es keinen NATO-Bombenkrieg bei dem immer nur die Unschuldigen leiden.
The Warmongering Record of Hillary Clinton

Stellt euch mal vor unter Trump würden die USA ihr Militär aus Krisengebieten wie Südkorea, Taiwan, Japan oder den Philipinen zurückziehen.
Die Kriegstreiber in diesen Ländern hätten gar keine andere Wahl als in ihren Konflikten mit Nordkorea und China Kompromisse zu machen und deren berechtigte Forderungen anzuerkennen. 
Schon der Rückzug der US-Truppen aus dem Irak unter Obama hat ja damals für Friede, Freude & Eierkuchen gesorgt.


----------



## Daviel (9. November 2016)

Ich denke das  es nachdem Sanders ausgeschieden ist es eh nur noch eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera war, das große Problem bei Donald Trump ist seine Unberechenbarkeit,  er ändert seine Aussagen und Meinungen sehr oft auch radikal. Doch es war für mich eine ganz klare Protestwahl gegen Clinton und die bisherige Politik aus Washington, meines achtens vergleichbar mit der AfD. Trump hat im gesamten Wahlkampf kein wirkliche Politik gemacht sondern Beleidigt und schlecht gemacht.
Dadurch konnte Clinton keine Politik machen und ihre Stärken ausspielen.

 Ich denke aber das wir nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen sollten, es gibt auch noch genug schlaue Leute um Trump herum. 

Meine größte Sorge ist einfach das jmnd wie Trump der nichtmal seinen eigene Twitter Account führen darf da ihm das sein Wahlkampfteam verbietet, die Abschusscodes für Atomrakten und allgemein die Macht des Amerikanischen Präsidenten hat.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der reißt nichts ab. Er hat doch gesagt, niemand kann so kostengünstig Mauern bauen wie er. Was wäre wohl günstiger als die 2m mehr einfach mit erschossenen Mexikanern zu bauen.  Einfach etwas Mörtel zwischen die Schicht Mexikaner und du machst günstig aus einer 6m Mauer eine 8m Mauer.



Also macht er es wie bei "300", nur neu-modern mit Mörtel.^^


----------



## OField (9. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Schon der Rückzug der US-Truppen aus dem Irak unter Obama hat ja damals für Friede, Freude & Eierkuchen gesorgt.



Das ist aber schon Ironisch gemeint oder?


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon Ironisch gemeint oder?



Du siehst doch den Zwinker-Smiley.


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon Ironisch gemeint oder?


Natürlich, aber ich brauch wohl mehr Smilies...


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Das wird der Punkt sein. Er hat die Themen getroffen, die die Menschen bewegen. Clinton mit ihrer Sachlichkeit wirkt da auf die Amerikaner distanziert und elitär. Das hat sie wohl die Wahl gekostet.



Clinton hat einfach nicht den Weg zu den Wählern gefunden, wie seinerseits Obama.
Obama war neu und unverbraucht. Clinton steht für eine Politik, die vor allem von den ungebildeteten weißen abgelehnt wird, denn das war die Hauptwählergruppe von Trump.



Deimos schrieb:


> Nichts wird so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Man wird nicht Präsident ohne gewisse Qualitäten - nicht mal in den USA.



Welche Qualität hat er denn?
In Reden alle möglichen Leute beleidigen? 
Er hat kein einziges durchdachtes Konzept. Nie hat er erzählt, wie er das alles umsetzen will, was er umsetzen möchte.



Deimos schrieb:


> und welchen Einfluss die Militärs haben. Für Trump ist das alles jedenfalls Neuland, bleibt also spannend.



Das Militär hat keinen Einfluss. Wer Einfluss nehmen wird, sind die Rüstungskonzerne, denn die wollen nicht auf ihre fetten Gewinne verzichten.
Sorgen mache ich mir eher um Alaska. Trump wird sicher erlauben, dass auch in Umweltschutzgebieten gefrackt wird.



OField schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass er die Unternehmenssteuer von 35 auf 15% senken will, um mehr Unternehmen nach Murica zu locken -> Mehr Arbeitsplätze. Das nennt sich Steuerwettbewerb und funktioniert auch in der Wirklichkeit.



Und wem gehören die Unternehmen?
Die Senkung der Steuer wird dafür sorgen, dass die Gewinne steigen und damit die Rendite der Aktionäre und damit deren Reichtum.
Bezahlen müssen das die armen Leute, denn deren Untersützung wird gestrichen, weil der Steuerausfall gegenfinanziert werden muss.
Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sich die Menschen noch weniger leisten können, was für den Binnenmarkt noch schädlicher ist, was am Ende dafür sorgen wird, dass die Unternehmen weniger verkaufen werden, denn wenn Trump Strafzölle auf ausländische Produkte erheben wird, werden die Länder das genauso mit amerikanischen Produkten machen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Also schockiert und überrascht sein muss man nicht, denn damit musste man rechnen. Bei der Wahl um den zweitunbeliebtesten Präsidentschaftskandidaten aller Zeiten kann es am Ende nur Verlierer geben.



Ich finde das eher erschreckend, dass in einem Land, in dem rund 350 Millionen Menschen leben, keine besseren als diese beiden zur Wahl des Präsidenten zur Verfügung stehen.
Die Demokraten müssen sich auf jeden Fall was einfallen lassen, wenn sie in 4 Jahren erneut um das Weiße Haus kämpfen werden und erst mal müssen sie dafür Sorgen, dass sie in den beiden Kammern wieder die Mehrheit erlangen. Das hatten sie mal unter Bill Clinton und das ist lange her.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Folgen kann man denke ich absolut nicht absehen. Ich bezweifle, dass Trump selbst wirklich Politik machen will oder dies jemals wirklich vorhatte. Der wird sich wie immer nur mit den richtigen Leuten umgehen und bevor man weiß, wer die sein werden, ist Kaffeesatzleserei wohl sinnlos.



Da die republikanische Partei nicht mal hinter Trump stand, stellt sich nun die Frage, welche Leute er sich überhaupt ins Boot holt. 
Wer kriegt welchen Posten? Welche Berater holt er?
Das sind ja nicht ein paar Leute, das sind einige Tausend, die er braucht.
Und wie kompetent werden die sein?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich denke das war vor allem ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Demokraten. Wer freiwillig auf den aussichtsreicheren Kandidaten verzichtet, nur um die zahlende Wirtschaft zu bedienen, ist irgendwie selbst Schuld. Sanders wäre ein Selbstläufer geworden, bei dem Gegner. Aber gut, die Republikaner sind genau so dämlich. Bei Kasich wäre es gar nicht erst so knapp geworden... so hatte man die Wahl zwischen zwei im höchsten Maße amoralischen, asozialen und egoistischen Kandidaten, die die Politik nur nutzen, um sich selbst zu bereichern.



Sanders ist einfach zu alt um das Ruder an sich reißen zu können. 
Die Basis hatte einfach nicht den Mut gehabt, einen ganz anderen, frischen Kandidaten zu nominieren.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> edit: Achja, wirklich Sorgen mache ich mir nur um die Umweltpolitik. Im Endeffekt ist es ja egal, aus welchen Gründen der nächste Präsident den Klimaschutz so gut es geht verhindert. Ob am Ende Clinton vor der Wirtschaft einknickt oder Trump Bemühungen komplett einstellt, weil es in seiner kranken Welt keinen Klimawandel gibt ist im Grunde egal. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass die Schäden nicht allzu schlimm sind und dass ein möglicher, progressiver Nachfolger von Trump dann schnellstmöglich was in die Wege leitet.



In 4 Jahren kannst du eine Menge kaputt machen. 



OField schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Sanders das Rennen gemacht hätte. Sozialistisch angehauchte Politik ist doch der Todfeind jedes Amerikaners.



Glaube ich auch nicht, aber er hat die Leute wach gerüttelt.
Blöd war nur, dass er sich viel zu lange mit seiner Niederlage beschäftigt hatte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Clinton dürfte verloren haben weil sie mit den ganzen Spendengeldern die die Clintons und Demokratische Partei kassiert haben, der Begnadigung von Steuersündern nach umfangreichen Spenden und der Geschichte mit den e-mails (wo man sich einfach nicht dem Eindruck erwehren konnte das sie da den Umfang versucht hat zu verschleiern, oder wer löscht mal eben unzählige e-mails während gegen ihn ermittelt wird und kommt damit auch noch straffrei davon?) den Eindruck erweckt unter anderem zutiefst korrupt zu sein.



Trump hat ja gesagt, dass das FBI und Clinton unter einer Decke stecken.
Demzufolge müsste er also, wenn er am 20. Januar vereidigt wird, als erstes den FBI Direktor feuern und wieder gegen Clinton ermitteln lassen.
Interessant ist für mich auch, dass Trump bis heute keine einzige Steuererklärung veröffentlicht hat. Hat er was zu verbergen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den auch in den USA hat sich die Wohlstandsschere in den letzten 20 Jahren massiv geöffnet und die wirklich bittere Armut zugenommen, da scheint für viele ein "America first!" nur zu verlockend.



Es gibt auch in den USA eine Menge Verlierer der Obama Zeit.
Was hatte ich während der Wahl gehört? 10% der Menschen in den USa haben so wenig Geld, dass sie nicht mal regelmäßig essen können?
10% wären rund 35 Millionen Menschen. Das ist eine sehr erschreckende Zahl.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass er die Unternehmenssteuer von 35 auf 15% senken will, um mehr Unternehmen nach Murica zu locken -> Mehr Arbeitsplätze. Das nennt sich Steuerwettbewerb und funktioniert auch in der Wirklichkeit.



Nicht ganz 

Das würde nur in rein amerikanischen Firmen funktionieren, welche auch nur in Amerika ihr Geld verdienen 

Bei den großen Konzernen, welche ihre Zulieferer weltweit haben, sieht es anders aus

 Trumps "America First"-Programm würde da nicht aufgehen, weil nur horrende Einfuhr/Strafzölle die amerikanische Konkurrenz retten kann ...

... und ziehen die Chinesen ihr Kapital aus den Staaten ab


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Demokraten müssen sich auf jeden Fall was einfallen lassen, wenn sie in 4 Jahren erneut um das Weiße Haus kämpfen werden und erst mal müssen sie dafür Sorgen, dass sie in den beiden Kammern wieder die Mehrheit erlangen. Das hatten sie mal unter Bill Clinton und das ist lange her.


Die Republikaner stecken eher in der *******, wenn du mich fragst.
Die haben den Wandel im eigenen Land völlig verpasst, haben in 40 Jahren nie Politik für Minderheiten und junge Menschen gemacht. Dazu kommt noch die Tea Party, welche die Reps in den Jahren seit Bush aufgemischt hat. Früher oder später wird sich das rächen, auch wenn die jetzt grade den Präsidenten stellen, die Partei ist am Ende.

Wenn nur Lincoln sehen würde, was aus seiner Partei geworden ist, der würde sich im Grab umdrehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Trump will ja auch die Steuern für Großverdiender senken. Die beträgt derzeit 40%.
Ich hab da was von 25 oder 33% gelesen.

Interessant ist aber, dass er Abtreibung als Illegal einstufen will und die Gesetze entsprechend ändern will.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber nur ein Zugeständnis für seinen Vize Mike Pence, der ja ein ultra Konservativer ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Republikaner stecken eher in der *******, wenn du mich fragst.
> Die haben den Wandel im eigenen Land völlig verpasst, haben in 40 Jahren nie Politik für Minderheiten und junge Menschen gemacht. Dazu kommt noch die Tea Party, welche die Reps in den Jahren seit Bush aufgemischt hat. Früher oder später wird sich das rächen, auch wenn die jetzt grade den Präsidenten stellen, die Partei ist am Ende.
> 
> Wenn nur Lincoln sehen würde, was aus seiner Partei geworden ist, der würde sich im Grab umdrehen.



Das wird sich auf jeden Fall ändern, wenn die Latinos im Süden gefestigt sind bzw. noch mehr werden, denn dann könnten die klassischen Republikaner Staaten wie Texas an die Demokraten fallen.
Das will Trump ja verhindern, indem er keine Einwanderer mehr zulässt, die südlich der Grenzen kommen oder eine andere Religion haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... und ziehen die Chinesen ihr Kapital aus den Staaten ab



Können die Chinesen nicht. Die Chinesen sind einer der größte Kreditgeber der USA (die USA schuldet China 1,16 Billionen Dollar). Würden die Chinesen ihr Geld aus den USA abziehen würden die USA erhebliche finazielle Probleme bekommen und der Dollar auf Talfahrt gehen. Würde der Dollar an stark Wert verlieren hätten die Chinesen ein enormes Problem, da ein großer Teil ihrer Geldreserven in Dollar angelegt sind. 

Kreditgeber: Kreditgeber: Die grossten Glaubiger der USA

Beide Länder sind also finanziell sehr abhängig voneinander und würden kaputt gehen. (Das wissen die Chinesen auch weshalb sie ja auch inzwischen versuchen eine eigene Leitwährung in Form des Petro-Yuan in Konkurenz zum Dollar zu etablieren, um unabhängig vom Dollar zu werden).

Petro-Yuan: Gegen den Dollar: China will Petro-Yuan einfuhren - DWN


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Können die Chinesen nicht. Die Chinesen sind einer der größte Kreditgeber der USA (die USA schuldet China 1,16 Billionen Dollar). Würden die Chinesen ihr Geld aus den USA abziehen würden die USA erhebliche finazielle Probleme bekommen und der Dollar auf Talfahrt gehen. Würde der Dollar an stark Wert verlieren hätten die Chinesen ein enormes Problem, da ein großer Teil ihrer Geldreserven in Dollar angelegt sind.



Werden sie aber machen, wenn die USA Strafzölle auf Chinesische Produkte drauf knallen, wie es Trump ja vor hat.
Der Handelskriegt ist also vorprogrammiert und den können die USA nur verlieren, denn die sind sehr abhängig von China, weil eben die Chinesen ständig US Staatsanleihen kaufen.
Man stelle sich also vor, keiner kauft mehr die US Staatsanleihen. Bei einem Handelsdefizit von 500 Milliarden Dollar wären die USA binnen Monaten oder gar Tagen zahlungsunfähig.

Deutschland könnte ebenso Strafzölle abkriegen, denn wir verkaufen den Amerikanern eine Menge Maschinen und Autos.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. November 2016)

Das wäre so dumm, dass ich mich schwer damit tue selbst einem Typen wie Trump sowas zuzutrauen.

Er könnte genauso gut die USA für bankrott erklären.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland könnte ebenso Strafzölle abkriegen, denn wir verkaufen den Amerikanern eine Menge Maschinen und Autos.



Dafür brauchen die keinen Trump, damit haben sie schon vor der Wahl angefangen:
USA verhangt Strafzolle gegen Dillinger Hutte


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Republikaner stecken eher in der *******, wenn du mich fragst.
> Die haben den Wandel im eigenen Land völlig verpasst, haben in 40 Jahren nie Politik für Minderheiten und junge Menschen gemacht.



Reagans Reformen haben von 1982 bis 1988 dafür gesorgt das die Arbeitslosenquote von 11% auf 5% zurück gegangen ist, gleichzeitig fiel die Inflation von 10% auf 4%.
Junge Menschen die unter Carter arbeitslos gewesen sind haben wärend den Reagen Jahren Jobs bekommen, Familien gegründet, Häuser gekauft. 
Reaganomics - Wikipedia

Aber auch für die Minderheiten und Armen haben die Republikaner etwas getan.
Bei der Restrukturierung der föderalen Baufinanzierung wurden die nötigen Mittel geschaffen damit arme Familien die sich kein Wohneigentum leisten können leichter an Kredite kommen.
Staatliche Banken wie Freddi Mac und Fanny Mae wurden angewiesen auch solche riskanten Kredite anzukaufen - die haben sie dann mit anderen, weniger riskanten Krediten gebündelt und als Anlage (immerhin gab's ja regelmäßig Zins & Tilgung) weiterverkauft.
Financial Institutions Reform, Recovery, and Enforcement Act of 1989 - Wikipedia

Das ganze erklärt ein bisschen warum es immer noch Amis gibt die republikanisch wählen - ganz einfach weil sie in den 80er damit gut Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Und bevor man jetzt Panik schiebt:
Der US-Präsident hat ziemlich wenig zu sagen.
Seine Aufgabe ist es die USA nach aussen zu vertreten und Bundesgesetze zu unterschreiben.
Schon bei Steuern, Zöllen, ect... kann er nichts gegen den Kongress durchsetzen - er kann maximal sein Veto einlegen und die Unterschrift verweigern.

Damit hat schon Obama (und Bush) zu kämpfen gehabt. 
Mal einfach eine Bundesweite Krankenkasse gegen den Willen des Parlamentes durchsetzen ? 
Schon die Idee ist eigentlich Amtsanmaßung, selbst wenn man im Parlament die Mehrheit hat.

Ein Großteil der Steuern die der Ami zahlt gehen an die jeweiligen Einzelstaaten und Gemeinden, und weder Präsident noch Kongress können dabei mitreden.
Wenn ultraliberale Staaten wie Kalifornien eine allgemeine Krankenkasse wollen dann können sie diese auch einführen, ganz ohne das sich der Prädsident oder der Kongress einmischen dürfen.
Dumm nur das selbst im den ultraliberalen Staaten wie Kalifornien dafür keine Mehrheit zusammen kommt.
Ein bisschen kann man das mit der EU vergleichen - was auf Nationaler Ebene nicht umgesetzt werden kann weil es keine Mehrheiten gibt soll indirekt über die EU Gesetzgebung  (Schockbilder auf Tabak, Glühbirnenverbot, Lebensmittelampel, ...) verwirklich werden.
Selbst bei den Demokraten gibt es viele die auf Washington schimpfen, wenn sich der Kongress und der Präsident in die Belange der Einzelstaaten einmischen.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. November 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Situation erinnert mich gerade an den Brexit.
> Hier hat keiner dran geglaubt, und zack.....



Naja, was heißt keiner dran geglaubt? Ich fand das alles ziemlich absehbar. Das unsere "ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt Nachrichten" das nicht so sahen, wundert mich nicht. Auch sonst ist Deutschland dahingehend ziemlich peinlich, andere Staatsoberhäupter stehen wenigstens ihren Mann und gratulieren, Merkel fängt sofort an herumzumahnen und bekommt keine 3 Wörte gebacken ohne auf den Zettel zu gucken. Ein Glück ist es Trump geworden und nicht die Killary.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Trump hat es geschickt gemacht.
> Er hat Themen angesprochen die viele Amerikaner bewegen (auch sehr viele die sich für Politik nicht interessieren), er hat die Medien manipuliert und für sich genutzt und jetzt hat was er wollte.
> Ich bin gespannt, ich glaube nicht dass er ein schlechter Präsident sein wird.



Er wird auch keine schlechter Präsident sein, er hat die Blödheit der Medien einfach genial ausgenutzt. Ist hierzulande doch das gleiche, ziemlich einseitige Medien und wer gewinnt und wer kraxelt im Rekordtief rum?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Merkel fängt sofort an herumzumahnen und bekommt keine 3 Wörte gebacken ohne auf den Zettel zu gucken.



Die haben immer noch nicht bemerkt (oder können einfach nicht mehr aus ihren Spuren raus) dass Trump kein Politiker wie sie ist. Er ist kein Politiker. Ihn interessieren auch politische Schienen, Regeln und Verhaltensweisen nicht. Wenn der liest oder hört "Angela Merkel mahnt..." hat er schon abgeschaltet. Interessiert nicht was die Tussi von drüben so blubbert.

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie die Kommunikation und Verhaltensweise der ganzen etablierten Politiker sich verändern wenn sie bemerken dass jemand in ihren hohen Kreisen ist den das ganze Bremborium einfach nicht interessiert. Ich bin um Gottes Willen kein Trump-Fan aber ich freue mich auf so manchen Politiker der westlichen Welt der in seiner "Politiker-Spur" festklebt einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß wenn sein Gegenüber einfach in einer vollständig anderen Welt lebt und sich an keinerlei ungeschriebene Konventionen hält... 


Aber auch sonst - mal sehen was kommt. Die Amis sind nun von "Yes we can" zu "Grab to the p..." gewandert. Das ging schnell.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Reagans Reformen haben von 1982 bis 1988 dafür gesorgt das die Arbeitslosenquote von 11% auf 5% zurück gegangen ist, gleichzeitig fiel die Inflation von 10% auf 4%.
> Junge Menschen die unter Carter arbeitslos gewesen sind haben wärend den Reagen Jahren Jobs bekommen, Familien gegründet, Häuser gekauft.
> Reaganomics - Wikipedia


Naja, unter Reagan hat die enorme Staatsverschuldung angefangen und um die Streitkräfte zu finanzieren mussten viele Sozialprogramme drastische Einschränkungen hinnehmen. Dass die Reichen unter ihm durch Steuersenkungen natürlich noch reicher wurden und die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich dadurch auf der Gegenseite noch stärker aufgegangen ist, war die Kehrseite der "Reaganomics". 

Aber natürlich, mit den Bushs kann man ihn so nicht vergleichen, das stimmt auch wieder.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein Glück ist es Trump geworden und nicht die Killary.


Dann freust du dich hoffentlich auch auf die steigenden Flüchtlingszahlen, wenn Trump den "IS in die Hölle bombt".


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Er wird auch keine schlechter Präsident sein,


Steuern senken, Grenzen dicht und noch mehr Schulden machen ist für dich also "keine schlechter Präsident"?
Hmm, da macht sich aber jemand die Welt überhaupt nicht, wie sie ihm gefällt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, unter Reagan hat die enorme Staatsverschuldung angefangen und um die Streitkräfte zu finanzieren mussten viele Sozialprogramme drastische Einschränkungen hinnehmen. Dass die Reichen unter ihm durch Steuersenkungen natürlich noch reicher wurden und die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich dadurch auf der Gegenseite noch stärker aufgegangen ist, war die Kehrseite der "Reaganomics".



Genau. Die Amerikaner spüren heute noch die Folgen von Reagens Trickle-Down-Economics, die offensichtlich nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> [...] andere Staatsoberhäupter stehen wenigstens ihren Mann und gratulieren, Merkel fängt sofort an herumzumahnen [...]



Genau deshalb ist Merkel die einzige, die wirklich Ihren Mann/Ihre Frau  gestanden hat.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2016)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist Merkel die einzige, die wirklich Ihren Mann/Ihre Frau  gestanden hat.


Ich denke, wenn Trump an der Macht ist, wird Merkel wieder mehr Zulauf bekommen - einfach, wie die Leute hier ein Gegenpol zu ihm haben wollen (in Deutschland hätte Trump keinen Blumentopf gewonnen), jemand der zumindest symbolisch sozial ist und für ein Miteinander steht. So gesehen ist Trump das beste was Merkel passieren konnte.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber auch sonst - mal sehen was kommt. Die Amis sind nun von "Yes we can" zu "Grab to the p..." gewandert. Das ging schnell.



Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country  -  John F Kennedy
Grab ém by the pu..y   -  Donald Trump


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Reagans Reformen haben von 1982 bis 1988 dafür gesorgt das die Arbeitslosenquote von 11% auf 5% zurück gegangen ist, gleichzeitig fiel die Inflation von 10% auf 4%.
> Junge Menschen die unter Carter arbeitslos gewesen sind haben wärend den Reagen Jahren Jobs bekommen, Familien gegründet, Häuser gekauft.
> Reaganomics - Wikipedia



Reagan hat das alles mit einem gewaltigen Schuldenhaufen finanziert, an denen die USA heute zu knabbern haben und ständig einen Staatsbankrott immer weiter aufschieben müssen, indem sie neue Schulden anhäufen.



Alreech schrieb:


> Aber auch für die Minderheiten und Armen haben die Republikaner etwas getan.
> Bei der Restrukturierung der föderalen Baufinanzierung wurden die nötigen Mittel geschaffen damit arme Familien die sich kein Wohneigentum leisten können leichter an Kredite kommen.
> Staatliche Banken wie Freddi Mac und Fanny Mae wurden angewiesen auch solche riskanten Kredite anzukaufen - die haben sie dann mit anderen, weniger riskanten Krediten gebündelt und als Anlage (immerhin gab's ja regelmäßig Zins & Tilgung) weiterverkauft.
> Financial Institutions Reform, Recovery, and Enforcement Act of 1989 - Wikipedia



Die Deregulierung der Banken hat zu der Immobilienblase geführt, die 2008 mit der Pleite von Lehman geplatzt ist.
Was dann kam, wissen wir ja alle und daran knabbern nicht nur die USA, sondern auch viele Europäische Länder.



Alreech schrieb:


> Das ganze erklärt ein bisschen warum es immer noch Amis gibt die republikanisch wählen - ganz einfach weil sie in den 80er damit gut Erfahrungen gemacht haben.



Die christlichen Rechten in den USA wählen immer die Republikaner, völlig egal, wer da aufgestellt wird, was sie wirtschaftlich oder militärisch machen.
Und die Weißen ohne Hochschulabschluss wählen die Republikaner schon immer, auch Schnuppe, wen die aufstellen oder welches Land gerade bombardiert wird.


----------



## Seeefe (9. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Und bevor man jetzt Panik schiebt:
> Der US-Präsident hat ziemlich wenig zu sagen.
> Seine Aufgabe ist es die USA nach aussen zu vertreten und Bundesgesetze zu unterschreiben.
> Schon bei Steuern, Zöllen, ect... kann er nichts gegen den Kongress durchsetzen - er kann maximal sein Veto einlegen und die Unterschrift verweigern.
> ...



Also ziemlich wenig würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Klar kann er nicht viel ohne Senat und Kongress entscheiden. Aber das Amt des Präsidenten hat in den USA schon einen einzigartigen Stellenwert, anders als in anderen Staaten mit Präsidenten. Ich würde das Amt nicht unterbewerten, nur weil vieles über den Kongress und den Senat läuft. 

Und anders als bei Bush oder Obama, hat Trump mit den Republikanern quasi freie Fahrt im Kongress. Da bin ich am meisten gespannt drauf, wie das Zusammenspiel sein wird, Trump hat sich ja nun bei weitem nicht viele Freunde in der Partei gemacht


----------



## Lotto (9. November 2016)

Also ich muss mich immer wieder wundern wie jeder meint zu wissen wie  Trump Politik machen wird. Wahlkampf ist nunmal ne Schlammschlacht und  das er da rhetorisch ins ein oder andere Fettnäpfchen getreten  ist...Leute er ist Unternehmer kein Politiker. Clinton dagegen kommt aus  einer Politikerfamilie die ist darauf trainiert in die Kamera zu lächeln und im selben Moment jemanden hinterrücks nen Dolchstoss zu versetzen. War halt ne Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera. Aber so schwarz wie manche sich das ausmalen wirds nicht werden. Ganz im Gegenteil, dass man auf Russland zugeht ist längst überfällig (und genau das wird Trump ja hoffentlich tun).


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Reagan hat das alles mit einem gewaltigen Schuldenhaufen finanziert, an denen die USA heute zu knabbern haben und ständig einen Staatsbankrott immer weiter aufschieben müssen, indem sie neue Schulden anhäufen.


Nach Reagan gab es einige andere Präsidenten die den Schuldenberg hätten abbauen können. Ehrlich gesagt, den Menschen die unter Carter arbeitslos gewesen sind dürften die Schulden ziemlich egal gewesen sein.

Staatsschulden sind nur dann ein Problem wenn sie einem von aussen aufgezwungen werden und wenn der Gläubiger sich dann weigert weitere Kredite zu geben und dann die Frechheit hat den Schuldner durch Zahlung von Zins und Tilgung auszuplündern (wie es Deutschland mit Griechenland macht).
Die US-Schulden liegen in Dollar vor, und die USA können einfach mehr Dollar drucken um sie durch Inflation los zu werden. Pech für den Gläubiger, aber der ist in dem Szenario ja immer der böse. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deregulierung der Banken hat zu der Immobilienblase geführt, die 2008 mit der Pleite von Lehman geplatzt ist.
> Was dann kam, wissen wir ja alle und daran knabbern nicht nur die USA, sondern auch viele Europäische Länder.


Dereguliert wurde weil die Banken 1979 keine Kredite vergeben haben. Ausserdem war es gut gemeint, damit sich auch arme Amerikaner ein eigenen Haus leisten können.
Auch hier könnte man übrigens anführen das die Demokraten ja lange genug Zeit hatten die Regulierung wieder einzuführen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die christlichen Rechten in den USA wählen immer die Republikaner, völlig egal, wer da aufgestellt wird, was sie wirtschaftlich oder militärisch machen.
> Und die Weißen ohne Hochschulabschluss wählen die Republikaner schon immer, auch Schnuppe, wen die aufstellen oder welches Land gerade bombardiert wird.


Warum sollen die Weissen ohne Hochschulabschluss die Demokraten wählen, wenn sie von ultraliberalen Medien die den Demokraten nahe stehen als dumme Hillbillys dargestellt werden ?
Wenn bei es bei ihnen keine Jobs gibt, aber die Demokraten lieber dafür kämpfen das an den Hochschule Unisex-Toiletten für Transpeople eingerichtet werden statt für Jobs zu sorgen ?

Den gleichen Effekt haben wir ja hier in Deutschland. Während sich die ultralinke bemüht Sachensen und die anderen östlichen Bundesländer als Dunkeldeutschland voller Nazis darzustellen wundert sie sich gleichzeitg darüber das sie dort niemand wählt - ja sogar das die AfD auf einmal ohne jeden Grund und Warnung bei den Wahlen abräumt.
"Jetzt beschimpfen wie die Wähler im Osten schon als dumpf, blöd, rassistisch, ect.. und die wählen uns immer noch nicht ? Undankbares Pack !"


----------



## Lotto (9. November 2016)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist Merkel die einzige, die wirklich Ihren Mann/Ihre Frau  gestanden hat.



Dann ist sie aber inkompetenter als ich dachte. Es geht hier um Außenpolitik, was Frau Merkel persönlich von Herrn Trump hält sollte dabei kaum eine Rolle spielen, sondern: wollen wir mit diesem Staat gute Beziehungen? Profitieren wir von einer guten Beziehung mit diesem Staat?
Außenpolitik läuft doch im Prinzip nicht anders als Gespräche zwischen Geschäftspartnern in der Wirtschaft. Und da gehts in den oberen Etagen eben schon drum wie man behandelt wird, ob die Bayern-Dauerkarte für ne Loge über den Tisch wandert, etc. Man mag das für primitiv halten, aber genauso werden Geschäfte/Bündnisse gemacht. Auf dem Golfplatz, im Saunaclub etc. Auch hier in Deutschland, auch wenn manche das hier nicht glauben wollen. 
Stellt euch mal vor ihr wollt etwas verhandeln und euer gegenüber hat sich schon mehrfach kritisch euch gegenüber verhalten. Würdet ihr dann noch das Geschäft eingehen? Eher nicht. Wenn doch dann würde es aber auf jeden Fall anders aussehen als wenn ihr mit dem gegenüber schon eine "Freundschaft" aufgebaut habt (kleinerer Umfang, weniger Zugeständnisse, etc.).

Deutschland ist gerade dabei es sich nach Russland nun auch mit den USA zu verscherzen, nur um unsere Moralvorstellung der Welt aufzudrücken. Wir mögen eine starke Wirtschaft haben, aber man sollte niemanden mit einer noch stärkeren Wirtschaft/Macht ans Bein pinkeln. Der Schuss kann schneller nach hinten losgehen als man gucken kann.

Sorry aber ich kanns nur wiederholen: das was Merkel in den letzten Jahren außenpolitisch macht ist höchst fahrlässig.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Nach Reagan gab es einige andere Präsidenten die den Schuldenberg hätten abbauen können.


...was Clinton gleich als erstes gemacht (oder versucht hat zu machen), indem er den Spitzensteuersatz der Einkommensteuer erhöht hat. Hat sogar funktioniert, zumindest teilweise.
Dann kam aber Bush und der hat mit seinen Kriegen und erneuten Steuersenkungen die Schulden wieder dermaßen in die Höhe getrieben, dass Obama in seinen 8 Jahren das kaum hätte bewältigen können. Da fielen die Ausgaben für Soziales und die Rettung von Firmen wie GM kaum noch ins Gewicht.^^


Alreech schrieb:


> Staatsschulden sind nur dann ein Problem wenn sie einem von aussen aufgezwungen werden und wenn der Gläubiger sich dann weigert weitere Kredite zu geben und dann die Frechheit hat den Schuldner durch Zahlung von Zins und Tilgung auszuplündern (wie es Deutschland mit Griechenland macht).
> Die US-Schulden liegen in Dollar vor, und die USA können einfach mehr Dollar drucken um sie durch Inflation los zu werden. Pech für den Gläubiger, aber der ist in dem Szenario ja immer der böse.


Und genau so wird irgendwann mal das gobale Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem zusammenbrechen und eine Krise verursachen, wogegen die Krise seit 2007 ein Zuckerschlecken sein wird. Einfach weil alles nur noch auf Schulden aufbaut.


Alreech schrieb:


> Dereguliert wurde weil die Banken 1979 keine Kredite vergeben haben. Ausserdem war es gut gemeint, damit sich auch arme Amerikaner ein eigenen Haus leisten können.
> Auch hier könnte man übrigens anführen das die Demokraten ja lange genug Zeit hatten die Regulierung wieder einzuführen.


...so wie auch die Republikaner. Hat von den beiden in der Zeit aber auch keiner gemacht und unter Bush ging dann Lehman pleite.
In der Zeit war aber nur ein Demokrat an der Macht. Obama kam nach bzw. während der Krise 2007/08 und der hat auch strengere Regeln verabschiedet, siehe Todd/Frank-Act. 



Alreech schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Weissen ohne Hochschulabschluss die Demokraten wählen, wenn sie von ultraliberalen Medien die den Demokraten nahe stehen als dumme Hillbillys dargestellt werden ?
> Wenn bei es bei ihnen keine Jobs gibt, aber die Demokraten lieber dafür kämpfen das an den Hochschule Unisex-Toiletten für Transpeople eingerichtet werden statt für Jobs zu sorgen ?


Obama hat doch für Jobs gesorgt bzw. gerettet, indem er massig Geld in die kriselnde Autoindustrie gepumpt hat. Dabei hatte er bei seinem Amtsantritt mit der höchsten Arbeitslosenquote seit damals 26 Jahren zu kämpfen. Dass Obama, ein Demokrat, keine Arbeitsplätze geschaffen hätte, stimmt statistisch gesehen schon mal überhaupt nicht, dagegen hat Bush, Republikaner, fast für ein Rekordhoch gesorgt.


Alreech schrieb:


> Den gleichen Effekt haben wir ja hier in Deutschland. Während sich die ultralinke bemüht Sachensen und die anderen östlichen Bundesländer als Dunkeldeutschland voller Nazis darzustellen wundert sie sich gleichzeitg darüber das sie dort niemand wählt - ja sogar das die AfD auf einmal ohne jeden Grund und Warnung bei den Wahlen abräumt.
> "Jetzt beschimpfen wie die Wähler im Osten schon als dumpf, blöd, rassistisch, ect.. und die wählen uns immer noch nicht ? Undankbares Pack !"


Front National, AfD, der Brexit, Trump...überall da hat der Populismus gewonnen, weil jene Parteien/Personen genau das ausgesprochen haben, was so manche oder viele denken. Dass dieses Denken aber auch fehlgeleitet sein könnte? Ist doch bei der AfD so lustig, weil sie eine "Alternative" gegen die etablierten Parteien anbieten und gegen Moslems und Flüchtlinge hetzen gewinnen sie bei Teilen der Bevölkerung an Zulauf. Reiner Populismus. Dabei müsste man nur mal ihr Wahlprogramm genau durchlesen und man kommt drauft, dass die nichts anderes sind, als ehemalige FDP- und Unionspolitiker, denen ihre Partei nicht (rechts)konservativ genug war und für politische Ansichten stehen, die teils noch aus den 1950er Jahren stammen.


----------



## Ruptet (9. November 2016)

Diese Massenhysterie ... wunderschön.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was Clinton gleich als erstes gemacht (oder versucht hat zu machen), indem er den Spitzensteuersatz der Einkommensteuer erhöht hat. Hat sogar funktioniert, zumindest teilweise.
> Dann kam aber Bush und der hat mit seinen Kriegen und erneuten Steuersenkungen die Schulden wieder dermaßen in die Höhe getrieben, dass Obama in seinen 8 Jahren das kaum hätte bewältigen können. Da fielen die Ausgaben für Soziales und die Rettung von Firmen wie GM kaum noch ins Gewicht.^^



Richtg, Bush Junior hat mit seinen  Kriegen gegen den Terror und der langfristigen Intervention im Irak und Afgahnistan eine riesige Neuverschuldung verursacht. War ihm halt scheiß egal wer das später bezahlt, nach 8 Jahren ist er ja nicht mehr da um sich darum einen Kopf machen zu müssen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und genau so wird irgendwann mal das gobale Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem zusammenbrechen und eine Krise verursachen, wogegen die Krise seit 2007 ein Zuckerschlecken sein wird. Einfach weil alles nur noch auf Schulden aufbaut.



Nein, weil zu den Schulden inzwischen oft kein realer Gegenwert mehr vorhanden ist. Schulden an und für sich sind kein Problem, solange diese auch durch einen wirklich vorhandenen Gegenwert gedeckt sind (Gold, ect.).



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...so wie auch die Republikaner. Hat von den beiden in der Zeit aber auch keiner gemacht und unter Bush ging dann Lehman pleite.
> In der Zeit war aber nur ein Demokrat an der Macht. Obama kam nach bzw. während der Krise 2007/08 und der hat auch strengere Regeln verabschiedet, siehe Todd/Frank-Act.



Die sahen strenger aus als sie am Ende wirklich gewesen sind. Nicht umsonst wurden sie von allen Seiten als nicht weitreichend genug kritisiert, sie boten zuviele Schlupflöcher.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Obama hat doch für Jobs gesorgt bzw. gerettet, indem er massig Geld in die kriselnde Autoindustrie gepumpt hat. Dabei hatte er bei seinem Amtsantritt mit der höchsten Arbeitslosenquote seit damals 26 Jahren zu kämpfen. Dass Obama, ein Demokrat, keine Arbeitsplätze geschaffen hätte, stimmt statistisch gesehen schon mal überhaupt nicht, dagegen hat Bush, Republikaner, fast für ein Rekordhoch gesorgt.



Jobs retten ist aber nicht das gleiche wie neue Jobs schaffen. Sicher hat Obama Jobs in der Autoindustrie gerettet, aber davon ab hat er (die Demokraten) auch so einige Jobs unersetzt "vernichtet". Vor allem im Bereich des Kohlebergbaus. (ca. 5.000 Stellen) und halt keine neuen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Front National, AfD, der Brexit, Trump...überall da hat der Populismus gewonnen, weil jene Parteien/Personen genau das ausgesprochen haben, was so manche oder viele denken. Dass dieses Denken aber auch fehlgeleitet sein könnte? Ist doch bei der AfD so lustig, weil sie eine "Alternative" gegen die etablierten Parteien anbieten und gegen Moslems und Flüchtlinge hetzen gewinnen sie bei Teilen der Bevölkerung an Zulauf. Reiner Populismus. Dabei müsste man nur mal ihr Wahlprogramm genau durchlesen und man kommt drauft, dass die nichts anderes sind, als ehemalige FDP- und Unionspolitiker, denen ihre Partei nicht (rechts)konservativ genug war und für politische Ansichten stehen, die teils noch aus den 1950er Jahren stammen.



Sicher ist die AfD im Kern nichts anderes als der rechte Flügel von Union und die liberale Spitze der FDP, aber es ist halt nicht SPD, CDU/CSU und Grüne. Das reicht verschiedenen Wählern schon, egal ob da nur stumpfer Populismus betrieben wird.
Und es reicht vor allem schon um die "etablierten" Parteien zur Verzweiflung zu treiben. Merkt man ja, bis auf Angiftungen gegen den Populismus der AfD bekommen SPD und CDU nicht viel auf die Reihe.

Statt jetzt endlich mal durch bürgernahe Politik zu punkten (bezahlbare Wohnungen, Berufsperspektiven, Breitbandausbau für digitale Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft, mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit, usw.) beißt und kläft man lieber wie  ein die Enge getriebenes Tier und hält stur am eingeschlagenen Kurs fest.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, weil zu den Schulden inzwischen oft kein realer Gegenwert mehr vorhanden ist. Schulden an und für sich sind kein Problem, solange diese auch durch einen wirklich vorhandenen Gegenwert gedeckt sind (Gold, ect.).



Im Prinzip ist es völlig Latte, wie hoch die Schulden eines Staates sind.
Solange sie die Zinslast tragen können, kriegen sie immer weitere Kredite. 
Die Griechen können die Zinsen aber nicht mehr bezahlen, daher wird seit Jahren eine Insolvenz verschleppt.
Und bei den USA ist das noch so, dass der Konsummarkt USA der Größte der Welt ist. Jeder will dran verdienen und daher gibt man den USA immer wieder neue Kredite, damit die Amerikaner die Produkte kaufen, die woanders herstellt werden.


----------



## Alreech (10. November 2016)

Ach ja, was mich am meisten aufregt ist das mein Wunschkandidat nur 37 000 Stimmen erhalten hat.
Aber was solls, in vier Jahren stehen die Sterne ja wieder günstig. Und dann wird der Slogan "No more years" viel besser ziehen. 

Es ist nicht Tot was ewig liegt, denn selbst den Tod die Zeit besiegt.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben die USA doch sowieso schon gekauft. Wenn die jetzt sagen wir wollen unsere Kohle wieder haben dann war es das.



Eigentlich gehört die Wall Street schon den Arabern, angeführt von diversen Hedge Fonds aus den arabischen Emiraten oder den Saudi Petro Dollars.
Und gegen einen arabischen Hedge Fond mit 100 Milliarden Dollar Kapital kannst du nicht gegen regieren, das wird Trump sehr schnell merken.



Alreech schrieb:


> Ach ja, was mich am meisten aufregt ist das mein Wunschkandidat nur 37 000 Stimmen erhalten hat.



Meiner immerhin 1,2 Millionen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, weil zu den Schulden inzwischen oft kein realer Gegenwert mehr vorhanden ist. Schulden an und für sich sind kein Problem, solange diese auch durch einen wirklich vorhandenen Gegenwert gedeckt sind (Gold, ect.,)


Wenn die Amis ihr Fort Knox ausleeren, dann ist auch Gold irgendwann nichts mehr wert. Zumindest als Anleger müsste man sich da Gedanken machen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die sahen strenger aus als sie am Ende wirklich gewesen sind. Nicht umsonst wurden sie von allen Seiten als nicht weitreichend genug kritisiert, sie boten zuviele Schlupflöcher.


Naja, hätte man das Regelwerk komplett so umgesetzt, hätte dies das Geschäftsmodell von Banken wie JP Morgan komplett zerstört.
Eigentlich war dieses Reglement ziemlich eindeutig; keine normale Bank sollte einen Hedge-Fond betreiben dürfen, während sie Kredite für Spareinlagen vergibt (also das Tagesgeschäft einer normalen Bank). Da hätte sich Obama direkt mit der Wall Street angelegt, die früher mit jenen fragwürdigen Methoden, wie derartigem Eigenhandel, ordentlich Kohle gescheffelt hatte. 
Damals gingen Obamas Wahlgegner noch davon aus, dass eine wie Clinton nicht vor denen gekuscht hätte, aber die ist ja, wie sich später herausstellte, die Busenfreundin der US-Banken.
Nun, der fette Bronzestier im Financial District in New York steht nicht wohl nicht umsonst da rum.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jobs retten ist aber nicht das gleiche wie neue Jobs schaffen. Sicher hat Obama Jobs in der Autoindustrie gerettet, aber davon ab hat er (die Demokraten) auch so einige Jobs unersetzt "vernichtet". Vor allem im Bereich des Kohlebergbaus. (ca. 5.000 Stellen) und halt keine neuen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen.


Die Arbeitslosenquote nahm unter Obama sehr stark ab, von irgendwas um die 15% auf unter 5% zum Ende seiner Amtszeit hin. Das widerspricht einfach dem Argument, dass ein Demokrat nicht für Arbeitsplätze sorgen würde, Bush hatte als Rep für ein fast historisches Hoch gesorgt. Wäre Obama nicht für die Automobilindustrie eingesprungen, wäre die Quote noch viel höher geworden. Wenn ich also weißer ohne Hochschulabschluss in den USA wäre, hätte ich vom Arbeitsmarkt aus gesehen eigentlich keinen Grund einen Rep einem Demokraten vorzuziehen, wenn man von Obama ausgeht.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sicher ist die AfD im Kern nichts anderes als der rechte Flügel von Union und die liberale Spitze der FDP, aber es ist halt nicht SPD, CDU/CSU und Grüne. Das reicht verschiedenen Wählern schon, egal ob da nur stumpfer Populismus betrieben wird.
> Und es reicht vor allem schon um die "etablierten" Parteien zur Verzweiflung zu treiben. Merkt man ja, bis auf Angiftungen gegen den Populismus der AfD bekommen SPD und CDU nicht viel auf die Reihe.
> 
> Statt jetzt endlich mal durch bürgernahe Politik zu punkten (bezahlbare Wohnungen, Berufsperspektiven, Breitbandausbau für digitale Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft, mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit, usw.) beißt und kläft man lieber wie  ein die Enge getriebenes Tier und hält stur am eingeschlagenen Kurs fest.


Ich würde sagen, es ist ein gesellschaftlicher Wandel, der mitverantwortlich für die heutige Bürgerstimmung ist. Mein Vater sagt immer wieder, der heutigen Gesellschaft geht es einfach zu gut, zu viel wird als selbsverständlich erachtet. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass in einem Land wie Deutschland, wo es Hartz IV, Sozialhilfe, postschulische Bildungsmöglichkeiten sowie fast kostenlose Studiengänge gibt, jeder es zu was bringen kann, wenn er nur an sich selber arbeitet. Natürlich schafft es nicht jeder zum Youtoube-Millionär, das ist klar. 
Aber vielen denen es nicht wirklich gut geht, schieben es häufig auf die erfolgreichere Gesellschaftsschicht und brauchen in schlechten Zeiten einen Sündenbock, auf den sie ihre gesammelte Wut abladen können. Ob das jetzt die Politik oder Flüchtlinge sind, spielt oft gar keine Rolle mehr. Jeder denkt nur noch an sich selbst, will sich mit politischen Dingen erst gar nicht beschäftigen (aber dann für Missstände sofort selbige verantwortlich machen) und wenn doch muss die Info möglichst schnell, einfach und am besten noch unterhaltsam verpackt sein, siehe Boulevard-Medien. Und dort ist dann meist wichtiger, welches Promi-Pärchen sich schon wieder getrennt hat, als so Sachen wie TTIP oder die PKW-Maut. Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als zähle heute nur noch Bequemlichkeit, Impulsbefriedigung und schnelle Unterhaltung.
Das Problem mit den etablierten Parteien wiederum ist, dass sie einfach so wirtschaftsgesteuert und vom Volk abgekoppelt sind. 
Anstelle mal den schon seit langem und seit der Flüchtlingskrise erst recht benötigten Wohnraum zu bauen und damit Wohnpreise zu senken, werden lieber milliarden Steuergelder für einen Flughafen, ein Hauptbahnhof oder ein Konzerthaus verschwendet. Und das nicht mal in Metropolen, nein auch andere (Groß)Städte scheinen kein Interesse mehr am Gemeinwohl zu haben. Augsburg z.B. schmeißt seit bald über 5 Jahren Geld für sinnlose Um- und Neubauarbeiten raus, die wegen Planungsfehlern erst mit Jahren Verspätung fertig werden - und das obwohl man schon Jahre im Voraus wusste, dass z.B. der stadtweit größte Schulkomplex nicht nur dringend renovierungsbedürftig ist, sondern sogar noch der Brandschutz nicht funktioniert.  
Das ist eben bezeichnend für die Politik heute, jeder wirtschaftet nur noch in die eigene Tasche und kümmert sich nur um seine Wählerschaft, wenn Wahlen anstehen. Danach macht jeder das, was er und/oder die Wirtschaft will. 
Eigentlich sollten Politiker ja sowas vie Volksvertreter sein. Heute sind sie allesamt Wirtschaftsvertreter. Sieht man gut an Merkel und Gabriel.
Und dann fängt man an - unüberlegt und impulsgesteuert - Parteien wie die AfD, Front National oder Donald Trump zu wählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Da haben wir in Europa aber wirklich Glück gehabt. Mit Clinton wäre es hier ungemütlich geworden. Trump wird das Verhältnis zu Russland beruhigen, die Kriege im Nahen Osten minimieren, Snowden rehabilitieren und Assange Straffreiheit gewähren. TIPP wird sterben. In den USA möchte ich nicht leben, die Unruhen in den nächsten Jahren, wenn der _"mitbehinderte heterosexuelle weiße Mann"_ wieder meint, alle nach Belieben Unterdrücken und diskriminieren zu können, wird extrem viel Lebensfreude kosten. Warten wir es ab. Hart und unfair verhandeln kann und wird er, dass werden die Europäer schnell merken. Es bleibt völlig offen, was passieren wird. Wirtschaftlich könnre er die USA ruinieren, weil er keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da haben wir in Europa aber wirklich Glück gehabt. Mit Clinton wäre es hier ungemütlich geworden.


Als Europäer müsste es einem aber gerade jetzt bange werden.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump wird das Verhältnis zu Russland beruhigen,


Warum zum Teufel hat eigentlich jeder den ich irgendwo treffe oder von dem ich höre/lese Schiss vor den Russen? Weil Putin dort an der Macht ist? Weil sie Atomwaffen haben?
Grade wegen ersterem müsste man diesem Land, oder besser diesem homophoben Kriegsverbrecher, in die Schranken weisen. MMn nicht mehr als ein Despot, der auf die Demokratie pfeift und innen- wie außenpolitisch über Leichen geht.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> die Kriege im Nahen Osten minimieren,


War das ironisch gemeint?
"IS in die Hölle bomben", "warum nicht Atomwaffen einsetzen?"


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Snowden rehabilitieren


Wieder Ironie?
Also ich hab' mal wo gelesen, dass Trump Snowden am liebsten umbringen würde. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> und Assange Straffreiheit gewähren.


Nachdem Assange Trump massig in die Hände gespielt hat, würde mich das widerum nicht wundern.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> TIPP wird sterben.


Also der Kluge lobt den Tag nicht vor dem Abend.


----------



## Amon (10. November 2016)

Niemand hat schiss vor den Russen aber "der böse Russe" wird ja wieder überall propagiert und du fällst auch drauf rein wenn man sich ansieht was du über Putin schreibst.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> .....Wieder Ironie?....


Ich hatte gehofft, die Überzeichnung wäre deutlich genug.
Trotzdem meine ich es im Kern ernst, die Probleme wird
Trump im Land schaffen, weniger hier.

Der IS wäre sofort darnieder, wenn der Westen keine Waffen
mehr liefert. Der Iran macht es nicht, Russland nicht, China
und Nordkorea wärn möglich, glaube ich nicht.  Ich habe keine
Angst vor dem bösen Russen, ich sehe nur, dass das der Westen
ziemlichen Vertragsbruch begeht und natürlich haben die USA
Angst vor russischen Atomubooten. Darum geht es, deren Häfen
müssen weg.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. November 2016)

Leider kommt mit Trump nicht nur Trump, sondern auch Mike Pence, der zum rechten Parteiflügel der Republikaner gehört und dementsprechend konservative und wirtschaftsliberale Ansichten hat. Außerdem muss Trump nicht nur sein Kabinett besetzen – wahrscheinlich mit netten Leuten wie Newt Gingrich oder Rudy Guiliani – sondern rund 4000 Stellen im weißen Haus und weiteren Behörden sowie, was extrem drastische Folgen haben könnte, einen Richter am Supreme Court der momentan noch ausgeglichen vier eher demokratische und vier republikanische Richter hat.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann freust du dich hoffentlich auch auf die steigenden Flüchtlingszahlen, wenn Trump den "IS in die Hölle bombt".



Davon wird hier nicht mehr viel ankommen. Die meisten Flüchtlinge kamen vor einem Jahr und trotzdem ist die CDU stetig weiter am Sinken bis sie schließlich letzten Monat unter die 30% Marke gefallen sind. Wenn die noch mal solche Massen aufnehmen, war es da komplett, endgültig. Und der die Tage veröffentlichte Bericht der Bundespolizei kam auch alles andere als gut an, nach dem sind in letzten Jahr die Straftaten an öffentlichen Plätzen um 1/3 in die Höhe geschossen. 
Merkel ist eigentlich so oder so am Popo. Wenn es noch mal eine Welle geben sollte wie letztes Jahr und sie macht genau das gleiche wieder, kann sie sich gleich komplett verabschieden und auf der anderen Seite hat sie in den USA jetzt keinen Präsidenten mehr, der ihr Rückendeckung gibt. Die Wahl war auch ein deftiges Sägen an ihrem Ast. Ihre Umfragewerte sind sowieso schon auf Talfahrt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Steuern senken, Grenzen dicht und noch mehr Schulden machen ist für dich also "keine schlechter Präsident"?
> Hmm, da macht sich aber jemand die Welt überhaupt nicht, wie sie ihm gefällt.



Das hört sich für mich stark nach den ganzen Artikeln an, die in den letzten Wochen zu Hauf durch die Medien geballert wurden. Trump wurde nicht umsonst gewählt, oder kommt man hier am Ende auch mit so Wörtern wie Protestwähler um die Ecke?  Trump ist in erster Linie für die USA verantwortlich und das wird der das Pferd schaukeln, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Er trifft ja auch nicht komplett alle Entscheidungen alleine.

Erinnert mich so an den allgemeinen Tenor von kurz vor der Welle letzten Jahres, da ist auch nichts mehr von übrig geblieben, außer Negativrekorde und damit das Gegenteil vom Propagierten.



Amon schrieb:


> Niemand hat schiss vor den Russen aber "der böse Russe" wird ja wieder überall propagiert und du fällst auch drauf rein wenn man sich ansieht was du über Putin schreibst.



Daran musste ich auch irgendwie sofort denken. Lies sich ziemlich beeinflusst. Unschuldig ist Putin keineswegs, aber was hier in den Medien geschrieben wird, ist genauso wenig wahr. Paradebeispiel war ja ein Tag vor der Wahl. Da kamen die Artikel gegen Trump aus allen Ecken und Enden geflogen, so viel konnte man gar nicht mehr lesen. Auch die ganzen Hochrechnungen und Statistiken waren genauso für die Tonne.


----------



## Rasha (10. November 2016)

Hmm, ich hatte gestern ne Toplaune. Den ganzen Tag hab ich gegrinst 

Mal schaun ob unsere achso geschockten Politiker daraus mal lernen werden mit ihrem ganzen Mimimi. Denn wenn die Politik in Deutschland so weiter geht, wird die AfD 2017 die stärkste Kraft. Bei uns brodelt es genauso in der Gesellschaft wie über dem großen Teich. Vielleicht haben sie es dieses Mal begriffen, dass das eine Warnung war.

Ich glaube, das ist eine Chance für Europa - oder eben ein Fluch. Jetzt kommts drauf an, was unsere Regierungen daraus machen...

Wer Wind sät, wird Sturm ernten


----------



## taks (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis ihr Fort Knox ausleeren, dann ist auch Gold irgendwann nichts mehr wert. Zumindest als Anleger müsste man sich da Gedanken machen.



Das Ding ist seit Jahren leer


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Niemand hat schiss vor den Russen aber "der böse Russe" wird ja wieder überall propagiert und du fällst auch drauf rein wenn man sich ansieht was du über Putin schreibst.



Tja die Russen darf man halt ungestraft bashen. Amis-bashen hingegen ist plumper Antiamerikanismus und man wird im Zweifel gleich zum Aluhutspinner. Dabei haben sich seit Ende des WWII beide einige grobe "Fehler" geleistet. Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Amibasher meist Russenfreunde und die Russenbasher Amifreunde sind. Wahre Neutralität ist selten dieser Tage.


----------



## Alreech (10. November 2016)

Lol, die Demokraten demonstrieren gerade in Amerika für Toleranz und Demokratie.
In dem sie Galgen für Trumppuppen errichten und diese abfackeln.

Ansonsten sehe ich Trump natürlich positiv. 
Wenn die Amis keine Kalaschnikows und RPGs mehr liefern bricht natürlich dort der Frieden aus.
Schon Saddam Hussein wurde ja bekanntlich von den USA mit Kalaschnikows, T72-Panzern, Mig- und Mirage-Flugzeugen aufgerüstet.

Positiv sehe ich auch einen eventuellen Rückzug der USA aus Europa. 
Momentant gefährden die Polen, Letten, Esten, Litauer und Ukrainer den Frieden indem sie Russland provozieren und sich weigern berechtigten Russischen Forderungen - wie der Verzicht auf eine Mitgliedschaft in NATO und EU - nachzukommen.
Diese Frechheit konnten sie sich nur erlauben weil die USA hinter ihnen standen. Wenn Trump das nicht mehr tut, haben sie keine andere Wahl als sich gegenüber Russland friedlicher zu verhalten.

Gerade wir Deutschen könnten davon profitieren: 
Raus aus der NATO, die deutschen Truppen in Afghanistan und dem Kosovo werden zum Grenzschutz in Deutschland eingesetzt.
Um Russland die Angst vor einem unabhängigen Deutschland zu nehmen könnten wir ja einen Friedens- und Nichtangriffsvertrag mit Putin machen.
Bei dem Vertrag könnten wir gleich die Deutschen und Russischen Interessenssphären abklären, z.B. so:
In Polen, Ungarn, der Tschechei, der Slovakai reden uns die Russen nicht rein, wir lassen dafür den Russen freie Hand im Baltikum, Finnland und der Ukraine.


----------



## taks (10. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> In Polen, Ungarn, der Tschechei, der Slovakai reden uns die Russen nicht rein, wir lassen dafür den Russen freie Hand im Baltikum, Finnland und der Ukraine.



Ja, teilen wir mal unabhängige Länder nach belieben unter Deutschland und Russland auf...


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, teilen wir mal unabhängige Länder nach belieben unter Deutschland und Russland auf...


Klar, wenn Putin zufrieden ist, dann passt das schon.


----------



## wtfNow (10. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Lol, die Demokraten demonstrieren gerade in Amerika für Toleranz und Demokratie.
> In dem sie Galgen für Trumppuppen errichten und diese abfackeln.



Mal abgesehen davon dass die Demonstranten eine absolute (nicht erwähnenswerte) Minderheit verglichen zur Gesamtbevölkerung sind, sind es auch größtenteils Teenager die keine Ahnung von der Welt haben. Wenn Justin Bieber sein Karriereende verkündet sind es die gleichen Menschen die auf der Straße gehen, nur 10x mehr.

Besonders "lustig" finde ich dass in den ganzen politisch korrekten Medien und Radiosendern immernoch ein Trump Bashing stattfindet, höre da Interviews von Leuten die nun ANGST haben, lol da Frage ich mich in welcher Welt die leben?
Die aktuell schon unterschätzte angespannte Lage zu Russland wird zu einer Freundschaft statt noch härterer Feindschaft. Aber nein den Schäfchen interessieren nur frauenfeindliche und rassistische Sprüche

Ich finde die Artikel und Berichte der Staatsmedien einfach nur köstlich, jetzt soll mich auch Katy Perry, Cher oder eine weinende Miley Cyrus überzeugen dass Trump schlecht sei


----------



## CranberryPie (10. November 2016)

Was mich an der Wahl am meisten geschockt hat, ist die Erkenntnis, wie sehr die selektive Berichterstattung in den deutschen Medien noch zieht.

Das führt dazu, dass Leute hier Clinton unironisch gut finden.
Leute, die von ihren feministischen Werten überzeugt sind - während sie ihren Wahlkampf mit Millionenbeträgen aus Saudi Arabien und Qatar führt. 
Leute, die sie für progressiv halten - während sie in der Vergangenheit aktiv dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Homoehe noch nicht in den frühen 2000ern Wirklichkeit wurde. 
Leute, die überzeugt sind, dass sie soziale Werte vertritt - während sie über drei Milliarden Dollar von Wallstreet und Corporate America einsackt. 
Leute, die sicher sind, dass sie die Vorwahlen fair gewonnen hat - während die geleakten E-Mails belegen, dass Bernie Sanders von der DNC und den Medien gelinde gesagt gefickt wurde. 

Entsprechend waren auch die Augen groß und ungläubig, als Trump, der rassistische, islamophobe, xenophobe, homophobe, irgendeinandersBuzzworddasichbenutzewennichkeineArgumentehab Trottel erfolgreich zum 45ten Präsidenten der USA gewählt wurde.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört die Wall Street schon den Arabern, angeführt von diversen Hedge Fonds aus den arabischen Emiraten oder den Saudi Petro Dollars.
> Und gegen einen arabischen Hedge Fond mit 100 Milliarden Dollar Kapital kannst du nicht gegen regieren, das wird Trump sehr schnell merken.
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Wunschkandidat ist schon in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden 
Die Wahl Trumps zum Präsidenten wäre für die EU eine gute Gelegenheit sich (z.B. sicherheitspolitisch) von den USA unabhängig zu machen. Doch stattdessen zerlegen wir uns selbst.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

> Lol, die Demokraten demonstrieren gerade in Amerika für Toleranz und Demokratie.



Warte ab, wenn's so weiter geht, versinkt die USA im Bürgerkrieg um den Streit über eine Korrupte und einen Macho.... faith in humanity lost, once again.


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass die Demonstranten eine absolute (nicht erwähnenswerte) Minderheit verglichen zur Gesamtbevölkerung sind, sind es auch größtenteils Teenager die keine Ahnung von der Welt haben.



Wie war das mit den Kaspern die "wir sind das Volk" schreien? Die auszugrenzen ist böse, aber Demonstranten des anderen Lagers darf man natürlich herabsetzen.


----------



## wtfNow (10. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie war das mit den Kaspern die "wir sind das Volk" schreien? Die auszugrenzen ist böse, aber Demonstranten des anderen Lagers darf man natürlich herabsetzen.



Die Menschen bei PEGIDA halte ich gegenüber den USA-Twitter-Teens für kompetenter weil sie erstens mitten im Leben stehen und zweitens sie zum Teil auch den Wandel in eine Dikatur hautnah miterlebten und heute Parallelen wiederfinden.
Schonmal von dem Frosch im heißen Wasser gehört?


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Niemand hat schiss vor den Russen aber "der böse Russe" wird ja wieder überall propagiert und du fällst auch drauf rein wenn man sich ansieht was du über Putin schreibst.


Soso, ist Putin also kein Kriegsverbrecher, der mit seiner Annexion der Krim gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen hat? Oder der Angriff auf Zivilisten in Syrien? Als Schwuler würde ich dort auch nicht leben wollen, wenn man mir schon das Recht auf Meinungsäußerung verbietet.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Davon wird hier nicht mehr viel ankommen. Die meisten Flüchtlinge kamen vor einem Jahr und trotzdem ist die CDU stetig weiter am Sinken bis sie schließlich letzten Monat unter die 30% Marke gefallen sind. Wenn die noch mal solche Massen aufnehmen, war es da komplett, endgültig. Und der die Tage veröffentlichte Bericht der Bundespolizei kam auch alles andere als gut an, nach dem sind in letzten Jahr die Straftaten an öffentlichen Plätzen um 1/3 in die Höhe geschossen.
> Merkel ist eigentlich so oder so am Popo. Wenn es noch mal eine Welle geben sollte wie letztes Jahr und sie macht genau das gleiche wieder, kann sie sich gleich komplett verabschieden und auf der anderen Seite hat sie in den USA jetzt keinen Präsidenten mehr, der ihr Rückendeckung gibt. Die Wahl war auch ein deftiges Sägen an ihrem Ast. Ihre Umfragewerte sind sowieso schon auf Talfahrt.


Eher nicht, Merkels Umfragewerte sind (vermutlich grade wegen Trump) kürzlich knapp gestiegen, irgendwas um die 60% wünschen sich ihre Wiederwahl.
Darüberhinaus, selbst wenn die Flüchtlinge nicht mehr zu uns kommen: Wenn Trump sagt, er wolle "den IS in die Hölle bomben", dann kann ich mir alles mögliche darunter vorstellen, außer dass er auf Zivilisten achten würde - da sind den USA vorher schon Fehler unterlaufen.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich stark nach den ganzen Artikeln an, die in den letzten Wochen zu Hauf durch die Medien geballert wurden. Trump wurde nicht umsonst gewählt, oder kommt man hier am Ende auch mit so Wörtern wie Protestwähler um die Ecke?  Trump ist in erster Linie für die USA verantwortlich und das wird der das Pferd schaukeln, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Er trifft ja auch nicht komplett alle Entscheidungen alleine.


Strafzölle, Steuersenkungen für Firmen, Einreiseverbote, geschlossene Grenzen, Einschnitte im Sozialsystem...
Wie der das Pferd schaukelt, das will ich sehen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Reps jetzt die Mehrheit im Kongress haben. Wenn Trump wirklich all das umsetzt, was er in den Wahlen "versprochen" hat, sind die USA nach einem Jahr am Ende.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> weil sie erstens mitten im Leben stehen



Man kann auch mit 50 noch nicht in der Mitte des Lebens angekommen sein. Pauschal halte ich von dieser Aussage erstmal gar nicht, dafür wird diese viel zu oft benutzt..


----------



## wtfNow (10. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit 50 noch nicht in der Mitte des Lebens angekommen sein. Pauschal halte ich von dieser Aussage erstmal gar nicht, dafür wird diese viel zu oft benutzt..



Kommt natürlich auf die persönliche Definition an aber:

_"...sondern werden vielmehr vor allem von einer allgemeinen Unzufriedenheit  mit den Eliten in Politik und Medien auf die Straße getrieben..."

"...Zudem wurzelt Pegida offenbar nicht in der deklassierten Unterschicht,  sondern in der Mitte der Gesellschaft: Der durchschnittliche Pegidist  ist laut Vorländer ein 48 Jahre alter Atheist mit leicht  überdurchschnittlichem Einkommen..."

TU-Studie: Pegida kommt aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft
_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Soso, ist Putin also kein Kriegsverbrecher, der mit seiner Annexion der Krim gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen hat?


Wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, wurde dort ganz demokratisch gewählt und es gab zwei Alternativen:
- "Ich stimme zu, dass sich die  Ukraine Russland anschließt"
- "Ich stimme zu, dass Russland die Ukraine aufnimmt"

Also, ich bitte Dich ... 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder der Angriff auf Zivilisten in Syrien?


Ganz schwere Situation. Natürlich ist das verachtenswert, aber wenn Soldaten , oder wie sie hier genannt werden Terroristen, in Schulen und Krankenhäusern sitzen und von dort Raketen und Granaten abschießen, was dann?

Ich sehe nur, dass Europa zerbricht und seine moralische Vormachtsstellung verliert. Was das weltweit für Menschenrechte, Minderheitenschutz, Frauenrechte etc. bedeuten wird, sehen wir in allen Krisengebieten. Eine ganz fatale Entwicklung


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

> Soso, ist Putin also kein Kriegsverbrecher, der mit seiner Annexion der Krim gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen hat? Oder der Angriff auf Zivilisten in Syrien? Als Schwuler würde ich dort auch nicht leben wollen, wenn man mir schon das Recht auf Meinungsäußerung verbietet.



Nein, die "Annexion" hat rein Formal nicht gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen wie gern behauptet wird, sondern nur gegen Ukrainisches Recht. Bush hat einen illegalen Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak geführt, hat auch niemanden gekümmert. Zivilisten wurden schon immer in Kriegen GEZIELT getötet. *Hust* Atombomben auf Japan *Hust*. Wenn du Putin als Kriegsverbrecher bezeichnet, solltest du das aus Fairness auch bei einigen westlichen Staatschefs tun.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auf die persönliche Definition an aber:
> 
> _"...sondern werden vielmehr vor allem von einer allgemeinen Unzufriedenheit  mit den Eliten in Politik und Medien auf die Straße getrieben..."
> 
> ...



Im Text steht aber auch, dass dies nur begrenzt repräsentativ ist.

Das gleiche Problem hatten die Meinungsforscher ja in den USA. Viele Leute bekommt man ja gar nicht dazu, eine Meinung abzugeben, weil diese direkt abblocken...


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

Um Bush ging es hier aber nicht. Wenn ich "Karotte" sage, muss ich dann sofort sämtliche andere Gemüsesorten auch noch aufzählen, oder was?

Die Annexion war nicht völkerrechtswidrig, weil die Bevölkerung abgestimmt hat, aber warum ist Putin überhaupt bewaffnete Streitkräfte dorthin geschickt? Weil russische Soldaten da stationiert waren? Oder eher aus strategischen Gründen? Oder nur weil sich bis dorthin früher mal das Zarenreich erstreckt hatte? Weil Chrustshov, oder wie der hieß, aus einer Wodkalaune heraus die Krim der Ukraine überlassen hatte?

Und wie hieß noch gleich dieses Abkommen, das Russland irgendwann in den 70ern mitunterzeichnet hat? Da stand auch was davon drin, von "Achtung von Menschenrechten und Menschen mit anderen Ansichten/Glauben usw." sowie irgendwas von Nichteinmischung in die Politik anderer Länder. Kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass Russland da je wirklich dran gehalten hätte. 
Die Sache mit dem Flug MH17, dass Putin mit Assad einen weiteren Despoten unterstützt, der Regimegegner hat verschleppen und sehr wahrscheinlich auch hat umbringen lassen oder den Fall Litwinenko lass' ich jetztz einfach mal so stehen.

Allerdings drifet das ganze langsam arg vom Thema weg.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eher nicht, Merkels Umfragewerte sind (vermutlich grade wegen Trump) kürzlich knapp gestiegen, irgendwas um die 60% wünschen sich ihre Wiederwahl.
> Darüberhinaus, selbst wenn die Flüchtlinge nicht mehr zu uns kommen: Wenn Trump sagt, er wolle "den IS in die Hölle bomben", dann kann ich mir alles mögliche darunter vorstellen, außer dass er auf Zivilisten achten würde - da sind den USA vorher schon Fehler unterlaufen.



Die Werte sind nach wie vor katastrophal im Keller. Nur weil die jetzt eine Stufe gestiegen ist, davor aber 250 Stufen gefallen ist, macht es das jetzt nicht besser.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Strafzölle, Steuersenkungen für Firmen, Einreiseverbote, geschlossene Grenzen, Einschnitte im Sozialsystem...
> Wie der das Pferd schaukelt, das will ich sehen.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass die Reps jetzt die Mehrheit im Kongress haben. Wenn Trump wirklich all das umsetzt, was er in den Wahlen "versprochen" hat, sind die USA nach einem Jahr am Ende.



Abwarten, ich glaube da nicht dran. Genauso wenig, wie sich die Flüchtlinge als hilfreich erwiesen haben, geschweige denn als potentielle Fachkräfte etc.. In der Regel tritt doch eher immer das Gegenteil von dem an, was die Medien haufenweise propagieren. Letztes Jahr haben die meisten noch gelacht und die Leute in gewisse Ecken gedrängt als "Lügenpresse Schreier" und sowas, dann kam mit Beginn und den Monaten nach der großen Welle aber doch langsam die Realität an und 2016 halten auf einmal 2/3 der Deutschen die Medien für gelenkt, kurios.

Bei Trump wird es wieder das gleiche werden. Da wird gar nichts untergehen und Amerika wird auch nicht in einem Jahr kaputt sein. Dauert aber wohl auch hier wieder etwas, bis bei einigen die Realität dann wieder ankommt.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Um Bush ging es hier aber nicht.



Wer im Glashaus sitz, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen. Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> halten auf einmal 2/3 der Deutschen die Medien für gelenkt, kurios.



Wenn ich das Wort Lügenpresse schon höre, könnte ich kotzen. 

Man muss auch wissen, wie man mit Medien umzugehen hat. Wie in allen Situationen im Leben, gibt es auch bei den Medien verschiedene Meinungslager, die Ereignisse eben unterschiedlich beobachten und bewerten...


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

Viel braucht es nicht, wenn er beschließt, chinesische Produkte zu boykottieren, kaufen die Chinesen keine Staatsanleihen mehr und die USA gehen bankrott.
Was Steuersenkungen und Nachlässe für Reiche und Firmen bringen, hat man unter Reagan und Bush ganz gut gesehen. Dazu kommt noch, dass er als Wirtschaftsnaher nichts vom Klima bzw. Umweltschutz hält, arme Minderheiten und junge Menschen, die sich Sorgen um ihre Studienkredite machen müssen, gehen ihm sowieso am Arsch vorbei (das waren auch diejenigen, die Clinton gewählt haben).

Was also durchaus kommen könnte, ist erneut ein gewaltiger Schuldenberg, eine noch verarmtere Gesellschaft und ein noch maroderes Sozialsystem. In vier (oder schlimmstenfalls acht) Jahren muss dann wieder ein Demokrat kommen und den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen, so wie es seit über 20 Jahren schon ist.


OField schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitz, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen. Mehr will ich damit nicht sagen.


Ähm, bin ich Amerikaner?
Nö, also was soll dann der Verlgeich?


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Die Menschen bei PEGIDA halte ich gegenüber den USA-Twitter-Teens für kompetenter weil sie erstens mitten im Leben stehen und zweitens sie zum Teil auch den Wandel in eine Dikatur hautnah miterlebten und heute Parallelen wiederfinden.
> Schonmal von dem Frosch im heißen Wasser gehört?


Natürlich musst du nun so argumentieren, war nur logisch. Differenzierte Betrachtungsweise ist halt unnötig. 
Wenn ein paar Arbeitslose gegen Flüchtlinge demonstrieren wo deren Region kaum Flüchtlinge beherbergt, dann ist das natürlich nobel und richtig.


----------



## azzih (10. November 2016)

Finds lustig was für Horrorszenarien jetzt in allen deutschen Medien aufgemacht wird. Lasst Ronald Mc Donald Trump doch erstmal machen und man wird früh genug sehen, das auch er sich an den Realitäten orientieren muss. Trump war ein Schwätzer vor dem Herrn und scheint ein Egomane erster Güte zu sein, das heisst aber nicht das er jetzt alle seinen dummen Sprüche wahr macht. Dazu war Trump nie ein Erzkonservativer: Der Typ kommt aus New York, ist weltoffen aufgewachsen, wird wohl kaum ernsthaft was gegen Schwule haben und nur weil er aus der Kiste seines Großvaters ein verrosteten Revolver rausgekramt hat isser nicht plötzlich ein unberechnender Waffennarr.

Meine Prognose: Trump wird medienwirksam TTIP abschmettern, und aus dem Klimavertrag aussteigen. Obama-Care bleibt unangetastet, dazu ist es mittlerweile zu populär. An Steuern wird nicht wahnsinnig viel passieren, dazu ist die USA zu pleite. Ne Mexiko Mauer wird nicht gebaut, die bisherige wird medienwirksam verstärkt, dafür zahlen die USA notgedrungen selbst und Trump macht aus ärger Strafzölle auf Mexikos Waren. In der Außenpolitik wird nicht viel passieren, dazu gibts heute viel zu wenig Spielraum. Wenn er sich mit Putin trifft, wird Entspannung medienwirksam gezeigt, in Realität wird der Vollprofi Putin den unerfahrenen und etwas dümmlichen Trump ziemlich ausnutzen.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm, bin ich Amerikaner?
> Nö, also was soll dann der Verlgeich?



Nein aber Bürger eines Nato-Staates. Ich denke du weißt genau was ich meine. Wenn nicht, beginne ich an deinem Intellekt zu zweifeln.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Nein aber Bürger eines Nato-Staates. Ich denke du weißt genau was ich meine. Wenn nicht, beginne ich an deinem Intellekt zu zweifeln.


Wie gesagt, ich muss nich alle Gemüsesorten aufzählen, wenn ich eine davon erwähne.

@alle die "Hurra, kein TTIP" schreien...
Wenn Trump angeblich nicht oder teilweise nicht das tut, was er während des Wahlkampes so alles von sich gegeben hat, wieso sollte er grade das für TTIP nicht gelten?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Wahl Trumps zum Präsidenten wäre für die EU eine gute Gelegenheit sich (z.B. sicherheitspolitisch) von den USA unabhängig zu machen. Doch stattdessen zerlegen wir uns selbst.



Ach, die Europäer können doch alleine gar nichts. Hat man ja damals in den 90ern gesehen, als sich Jugoslawien zerlegt hat und es Genozide ohne Ende gab.
Europa hat nur diskutiert und nichts gemacht.



OField schrieb:


> Nein, die "Annexion" hat rein Formal nicht gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen wie gern behauptet wird, sondern nur gegen Ukrainisches Recht. Bush hat einen illegalen Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak geführt, hat auch niemanden gekümmert. Zivilisten wurden schon immer in Kriegen GEZIELT getötet. *Hust* Atombomben auf Japan *Hust*. Wenn du Putin als Kriegsverbrecher bezeichnet, solltest du das aus Fairness auch bei einigen westlichen Staatschefs tun.



Du wiegst also Putins kriegerische Handlungen mit denen der USA auf?
Schröder, also der Ex Kanzler, der ein riesen Arsch war, aber er hat ein einziges Mal etwas Richtiges gemacht, in dem er den Irak Krieg abgelehnt und seine Unterstützung verweigert hat. Deutschland wurde von den US Medien gebasht ohne Ende, aber Schröder hat Stand gehalten.
Die Frage ist halt, wieso man die USA nicht davon abhalten konnte, den Irak anzugreifen?
Weil Europa einerseits zu schwach ist und andererseits sich nicht einig war, vielleicht?
Oder weil die Europäische Rüstungsindustrie auch nur Dollarzeichen gesehen hat?



Two-Face schrieb:


> @alle die "Hurra, kein TTIP" schreien...
> Wenn Trump angeblich nicht oder teilweise nicht das tut, was er während des Wahlkampes so alles von sich gegeben hat, wieso sollte er grade das für TTIP nicht gelten?



Keine Sorge, Ttip kommt auf jeden Fall. Das Interesse der US Konzerne ist viel zu groß, als dass sie sich das wieder von Trump nehmen lassen.

Abgesehen davon, will Trump das Militär stärken und die Ausgaben steigern.
Wieso sollte er das machen, wenn er angeblich kein Interesse mehr an Weltkonflikte hat?
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass er noch stärker als Bush agieren wird.
Überall dort, wo es um US Interessen geht, wird er sich einmischen und das Militär in der Hinterhand halten.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wiegst also Putins kriegerische Handlungen mit denen der USA auf?



Ich sage nur, dass man vielleicht erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür sauber machen sollte, bevor man auf den Dreck des Nachbarn zeigt. Sonst kommt es ein wenig geheuchelt rüber, nicht? Es rechtfertig selbstverständlich nicht die Schweinereien der Anderen.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Das verstehe ich nicht.
Die USA wurden kritisiert, weil sie ohne UN Mandat den Irak angegriffen haben.
Putin wird kritisiert, dass er die Krim besetzt und einverleibt hat.
Wo wird da geheuchelt?

Und was willst du denn machen?
Willst du die USA militärisch angreifen, weil sie den Irak angreifen?
Willst du Russland militärisch angreifen, weil sie die Krim besetzt haben?


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Kann mich nicht an Sanktionen der USA gegenüber erinnern oder dass sie aus Räten geworfen werden, Russland hingegen schon. Zu mal wenn der Westen irgendwas macht, es in unseren Medien meistens als notwendiges Übel dargestellt wird, bei Anderen hingegen wirft man gleich mit Hitler-Vergleichen um sich.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Die USA sind nun mal die stärkste Wirtschaftsnation der Welt.
Wäre Russland ebenso stark, würde man die auch nicht ausschließen.
Denk daran, dass die westlichen Demokratien von den Großkonzernen gelenkt werden, die entscheiden letztendlich, was passiert und was nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht an Sanktionen der USA gegenüber erinnern oder dass sie aus Räten geworfen werden, Russland hingegen schon.



Lass es mich mit einem ganz einfachen Beispiel erklären. 

Einem Freund oder Familienmitglied wirst du nicht im gleichen Maße verurteilen/bestrafen, wie einen Dritten. 

Die USA sind seid Jahrzehnten der wichtigste Partner Europas, Russland war bis in die 90er immer der Freind. Die feindselige Einstellung Europas gegenüber Russland wurden in den letzten 25 Jahren abgebaut, die Bindung zu den USA aber blieb die gleiche. 
Dazu kommt eben, dass die USA wegen den letzten 100 Jahren auf Platz 1 stehen. Man kann einen nur Bestrafen, wenn man min. auf Augenhöhe oder noch über einens steht. Zwar gibt es Länder die an die USA heranreichen, aber eben doch noch ein Stück fehlt. 

Der UN-Sicherheitsrat ist auch machtlos, da die USA ein Vetorecht haben, aber das gilt ebenso für Russland.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

Also doch geheuchelt


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

Nein, weshalb denn? 

Geheuchelt würde bedeuten, dass man die Kritiken an den USA nicht ernst meint, sondern nur vortäuscht. Nur weil man keine Sanktionen gegen die USA durchsetzt, bedeutet das ja nicht gleich, die Kritiken wären nur gespielt. 

Es gibt einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen nicht wollen und nicht können...


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Na ja, ich hätte Snowden politisches Asyl gewährt und ihn vor den Ausschuss erzählen lassen.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass NSA und BND unter einer Decke stecken und Merkel den eigenen Geheimdienst verteidigen muss.
Ergo Pech für Snowden.

Ich für meinen Fall finde, dass wir uns viel zu viel von den USA gefallen lassen -- eben weil sie nun mal wirtschaftlich so mächtig sind.
Die Wirtschaftssanktionen interessieren deutsche Konzerne ja auch nicht. Der Siemens Chef war ja ganz schnell bei Putin und hat erklärt, dass alles so weiter läuft wie bisher.
Man liefert nun jetzt die Sachen an eine Tochterfirma, die ihren Sitz in einem Land hat, das mit den Russen kein Problem hat und dann werden sie weiter geliefert. Fertig.

Schlimm finde ich -- um mal wieder auf Trump zu kommen -- dass er den Deal mit dem Iran wieder auflösen will.
Das beendet jahrelanges Bemühen in der Region, Toleranz zu bekennen.
Trumps Politik wird für mehr Flüchtlinge und mehr Hass auf den Westen sorgen.


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

> Es gibt einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen nicht wollen und nicht können...


man kann, man will nicht, weil man die Nachteile fürchtet. Aber man kann. Daher ist es geheuchelt, weil hier nur an den eigenen Vorteil gedacht wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

So funktioniert internationale Diplomatie nun mal.
Du schaust, was dir wichtiger ist und schließt dich dann einer Meinung an.
Ob diese Meinung nun "besser" ist als eine andere, ist da wiederum irrelevant.
Die Russen zu sanktionieren ist einfacher als die USA zu sanktionieren.
Und die USA kannst du auch gar nicht sanktionieren, denn dann kommen wieder die Konzerne angelaufen und erklären dir, wie wichtig die USA als Wirtschaftspartner sind.
Man stelle sich vor, die Automobilindustrie dürfte von heute auf Morgen keine Autos mehr in den USA verkaufen. Das machen die nie mit und da sie viel Einfluss haben -- sieht man ja daran, was Merkel alles in der EU blockiert, wenns gegen die deutschen Autos geht -- wird das auch nicht passieren.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (10. November 2016)

Jeder weiß das es eine Graue Eminenz hinter jedem Präsidenten gibt, welche die wahren Schreibtischherrscher sind. Präsidenten sind für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bestimmt oder das abzusegnen was Ihnen vorgelegt wird. Präsidenten werden zudem auch gestellt und nicht gewählt. Das Zwei Parteien System in den USA ist onehin bekannt dafür und neben den finanziellen Mitteln, wird man ohne Mitglied einer bestimmten Loge zu sein, was Donald Trump in Bezug auf Vincent Peale (Freimaurer) mit Sicherheit ist  sowie diversen Vereinigungen zuzugehören, onehin nicht aufsteigen oder gar Präsident werden. Nach sovielem was ich gelesen habe ist es für mich onehin kein Schwachsinn mehr, dass sich hier gewisse Kreise Methoden und Möglichkeiten und eine Plattform zum regieren und herrschen geschaffen haben, während die "ahnungslosen" Ameisen brav arbeiten gehen.

Ich wußte gar nicht das die Macht vom Volke ausgeht, wenn ich mir die überwiegend negativen und schlechten Entwicklungen seit jeher betrachte.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Werden sie aber machen, wenn die USA Strafzölle auf Chinesische Produkte drauf knallen, wie es Trump ja vor hat.
> Der Handelskriegt ist also vorprogrammiert und den können die USA nur verlieren, denn die sind sehr abhängig von China, weil eben die Chinesen ständig US Staatsanleihen kaufen.
> Man stelle sich also vor, keiner kauft mehr die US Staatsanleihen. Bei einem Handelsdefizit von 500 Milliarden Dollar wären die USA binnen Monaten oder gar Tagen zahlungsunfähig.



Genauso sieht es aus


----------



## azzih (10. November 2016)

Putin hat die Ukraine angegriffen und sich ihr Territorium einverleibt, die USA haben nichts dergleichen getan, auch wenn der Einsatz im Irak natürlich viel Anlass zur (berechtigten) Kritik gibt. Allerdings wird auch gerne Unterschlagen das in vielen Krisenherden niemand ausser den USA bereit war mal militärische Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Demagogen überall auf der Welt hören bestimmt nicht mit ihren Verbrechen auf wenn eine Frau Wagenknecht das "in aller Schärfe verurteilt". Kriegsverbrecher und Diktatoren müssen auch weiterhin wenigstens ab und an zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und das kann halt nur über Blei erfolgen und nicht mit netten Worten. 

Die USA mögen ja an vielen Missständen der letzten 40 Jahre selbst schuldig sein (va. Südamerika), aber sie haben sich eben auch in vielen Dingen mit Geld und Militär engagiert. Und ich sehe aktuell niemanden, der das übernehmen kann. Wenn man den USA schon Egoismusdenken in der Außenpolitik vorwirft, was ist dann das was Russland und China praktizieren?


----------



## OField (10. November 2016)

> Putin hat die Ukraine angegriffen und sich ihr Territorium einverleibt, die USA haben nichts dergleichen getan


Du hast recht, die USA haben nämlich nur einen illegalen Angriffskrieg mit falschen Beweisen, gegen einen Diktator den sie selbst unterstützt haben,  gestartet und eine ganze Region ins Chaos gestürzt, das ist absolut nichts gegen das was Putin macht.



azzih schrieb:


> Die USA mögen ja an vielen Missständen der letzten 40 Jahre selbst schuldig sein (va. Südamerika), aber sie haben sich eben auch in vielen Dingen mit Geld und Militär engagiert.



Um den Schlamassel aufzuräumen den sie selbst verursacht haben. Die letzte nicht eigennützige Tat war wohl die Ebola Hilfe in Afrika. Es geht niemanden darum irgendwelche Despoten aus dem Weg zu räumen, es sei denn man sieht einen wichtigen Nutzen, sonst müsste schon ganz Afrika vor langer Zeit "demokratisiert" worden sein.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> man kann, man will nicht, weil man die Nachteile fürchtet. Aber man kann. Daher ist es geheuchelt, weil hier nur an den eigenen Vorteil gedacht wird.



Wenn man sich selbst schadet, dann kann man das auch 'nicht können' nennen. Man kann viel, wenn man will, dass ist klar. Bei allen Entscheidungen, ob politisch oder privat, gibt es Vor- und Nachteile, die abgewogen werden müssen. Bei den USA würde man bei Sanktionen für sich selbst den kürzeren ziehen. Das ist keine Heuchelei, so funktioniert Politik eben. Am Ende stehen immer die eigenen Interessen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (10. November 2016)

@azzih
Du glaubst auch an den Weihnachtsmann oder?  Hast du dir schon mal die Liste der illegalen Interventionen der USA angeschaut und wo sie überall Ihre Nase drin hatten, ganz zu schweigen davon, was für Hintergründe sie dazu bewegten? Du wirst durchweg zu 99% niedere Absichten finden. Von Demokratie oder humanitären Zielen kannst du höchstens träumen. Was natürlich nicht verschwiegen sollte, die ganzen Bündnis oder Vasallenpartner hinter den USA, die oftmals kaum genannt werden. Da stecken sehr viele Regierungen bzw. Vertreter jeweiliger Ämter / Behörden mit drin.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2016)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

Leute, es geht um Trump.
Das ist kein USa Bashing Thread.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute, es geht um Trump.
> Das ist kein USa Bashing Thread.



Aber USA Bashing ist doch voll trendy und so. Gerade bei Deutschen, die im eigenen Land genug Kacke am Laufen haben.


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2016)

Die deutsche Überheblichkeit und der erhobene Zeigefinger sind wieder einmal unerträglich.


----------



## azzih (10. November 2016)

Ich finde der Trump Wahlsieg ist als Beispiel für Populismus sehr interessant. Wir beobachten ja überall das Parteien und Personen mit populistischen und vermeintlich leichten Antworten immer mehr Zuspruch erhalten. Sei es nun die AFD, Donald Trump oder Marie Le Penn.  Das liegt ja nicht daran, dass diese irgendwie besonders charismatisch sind oder tragfähige Lösungen parat hätten, sondern spiegeln ein generelles Misstrauen in "traditionelle" Politiker und deren Unvermögen reale Probleme anzugehen und Lebenswirklichkeiten von Teilen der Bevölkerung zu verstehen und verbessern.

In der Praxis sieht das so aus, das sowohl in Amerika als auch Deutschland immer mehr Leute des gefühlten/ehemaligen Mittelstandes Angst haben abzurutschen. Schon heute arbeiten Leute mit solider Ausbildung für 1500-2500 Brutto pro Monat und kommen damit kaum über die Runden und können sich real ausrechnen das sie mal Rente auf Sozialhilfeniveau bekommen.  Selbst mit 3000+ Brutto ist bei ner Familie verdammt schnell nix mehr übrig und selbst wenn beide verdienen. 
Und dann bekommt man ständig Jubelmeldungen aus der Politik über niedrige Rekordsarbeitslosenzahlen, steigendes BIP, steigender Wohlstand etc. Und davon merkt man als Mitglied des Mittelstandes einfach gar nichts, im Gegenteil. Der gesellschaftliche Wohlstand im Spätkapitalismus steigt zwar fleissig, nur profitieren davon ca. 80% der Menschen einfach nicht. Die Steuern auf Finanzeinkommen sind dagegen rekordverdächtig gering, jede Regierung arbeit fleissig daran Erben noch geringer zu belasten und der Wohlstand bei eh schon Wohlhabenden steigt bei jeder Krise noch weiter an, während die Kosten hauptsächlich bei den 80% der Nicht-Profiteure abgeladen werden.

Und bei einer solchen Entwicklung wundert man sich über verbitterte und irrationale Wähler? Problematisch ist einfach, das die Populisten keine Antworten haben, sondern oft einfache Feindbilder und Stimmen dadurch abgreifen, das sie Menschen gegeneinander aufhetzen und vermeintlich einfache Lösungen propagieren, wie die Rückkehr zu mehr Nationalstaat.


----------



## Amon (10. November 2016)

Ist Nationalstaat sowas schlechtes? Nein ist es nicht! Grenzen schützen! Als es noch keine offenen Grenzen gab hatten wir keine ausländischen Banden auf Diebestour hier. Die Zahl der Wohnungseinbrüche war niedriger, keine massenhafte Ausländerkriminalität usw.. Nationalstaat ist nicht das schlimme als das es das linke Gesindel immer hinstellt. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (10. November 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Obama-Care bleibt unangetastet, dazu ist es mittlerweile zu populär.


Sorry, da liegst Du falsch.
Obama Care ist massiv unpopuläre weil viele Versicherungsgesellschaften ihrer Verträge geändert haben, und dadurch Menschen die schon vor Obama Care krankenversichert gewesen sind nun steigende Beiträge zahlen müssen.
Wer sich nicht versichert muß eine Strafe zahlen, die aber geringer ist als der Versicherungsbeitrag - was es vernünftig macht sich erst dann zu versichern wenn man wirklich krank wird. 
Gleichzeitg bekommen die Versicherungsgesellschaften Probleme, weil gesunde Gutverdiener abspringen und Kranke einsteigen.
Gesundheitsreform: Was bleibt von ihm? | ZEIT ONLINE


Dazu kommt noch das Grundproblem das viele der Meinung sind das sich die Bundesregierung aus der Krankenkasse raushalten soll weil das Aufgaben der Einzelstaaten ist.
Das Problem hätten wir in Europa auch, wenn die EU auf einmal beschließt das die Krankenversicherung unter EU Recht fällt und Kommission und EU-Parlament anfangen gegen den Willen der einzelnen Staaten eine EU-Krankenversicherung zu schaffen...



azzih schrieb:


> Ich finde der Trump Wahlsieg ist als Beispiel für Populismus sehr interessant. Wir beobachten ja überall das Parteien und Personen mit populistischen und vermeintlich leichten Antworten immer mehr Zuspruch erhalten. Sei es nun die AFD, Donald Trump oder Marie Le Penn.  Das liegt ja nicht daran, dass diese irgendwie besonders charismatisch sind oder tragfähige Lösungen parat hätten, sondern spiegeln ein generelles Misstrauen in "traditionelle" Politiker und deren Unvermögen reale Probleme anzugehen und Lebenswirklichkeiten von Teilen der Bevölkerung zu verstehen und verbessern.
> 
> In der Praxis sieht das so aus, das sowohl in Amerika als auch Deutschland immer mehr Leute des gefühlten/ehemaligen Mittelstandes Angst haben abzurutschen. Schon heute arbeiten Leute mit solider Ausbildung für 1500-2500 Brutto pro Monat und kommen damit kaum über die Runden und können sich real ausrechnen das sie mal Rente auf Sozialhilfeniveau bekommen.  Selbst mit 3000+ Brutto ist bei ner Familie verdammt schnell nix mehr übrig und selbst wenn beide verdienen.
> Und dann bekommt man ständig Jubelmeldungen aus der Politik über niedrige Rekordsarbeitslosenzahlen, steigendes BIP, steigender Wohlstand etc. Und davon merkt man als Mitglied des Mittelstandes einfach gar nichts, im Gegenteil. Der gesellschaftliche Wohlstand im Spätkapitalismus steigt zwar fleissig, nur profitieren davon ca. 80% der Menschen einfach nicht. Die Steuern auf Finanzeinkommen sind dagegen rekordverdächtig gering, jede Regierung arbeit fleissig daran Erben noch geringer zu belasten und der Wohlstand bei eh schon Wohlhabenden steigt bei jeder Krise noch weiter an, während die Kosten hauptsächlich bei den 80% der Nicht-Profiteure abgeladen werden.
> ...


Was man bei der Betrachtung nicht vergessen sollte:

Sowohl die USA wie auch die BRD und Großbritannien sind gespaltene Gesellschaften.

Für die Amis in Kalifornien sieht die Welt ganz anders aus als für einen Ami im Mittleren Westen.
In Kalifornien verdient man nicht schlecht, illegale Einwanderer sind die Typen die dir nachts um 3 eine Pizza liefern oder im Club hinter der Theke stehen oder auf den Plantagen schuften.
Wer gut verdient kann sich sogar einen illegalen Einwander als Gärtner oder Nanny für die Kinder leisten.
Das Leben ist bunt, und die Muslime die man kennt sind die Komolitonen mit denen man studiert hat, oder die Kollegen im Büro.
Als Student an einer der Unis bewegt man sich in einem linken Umfeld und ist wahnsinnig sensibilisiert gegen allen Formen von ungerechtfertigter Diskriminierung, egal ob es sich bei den Opfern um Frauen, Homosexuelle, Muslime, ect... handelt.
Nach dem Studium ist es zwar nicht mehr so einfach wie früher einen Job zu bekommen (ausser man hat irgendwas mit IT studiert) aber bei irgendeiner Behörde, NGO oder einer Zeitung wird sich schon was finden.

Im mittleren Westen lebt man in der Kleinstadt oder auf dem Land.
Wenn man noch einen Job hat hat man Glück, den ein Haufen Firmen haben dicht gemacht.
Clubs und den Pizzaservice der Nachts um 3 liefert gibt auch nur wenige, dafür geht man am Wochenende jagen oder fischen.
Illegale Einwanderer gibt's keine (gibt ja auch kaum Jobs für Einheimische) Muslime kaum.

So, und jetzt hat man zwei Parteien.
Partei A ist gegen Diskriminierung, diskutiert über genderneutrale Toiletten, will illegale Einwanderer legalisieren und Schußwaffen verbieten.
Partei B ist gegen illegale Einwanderer, hält genderneutrale Toiletten für Schwachsinn und ist gegen Verbote von Schußwaffen.

Warum soll ein Ami aus Kalifornien jetzt Partei B wählen ?
Und warum einer aus dem mittleren Westen Partei A ?
Die einen wollen deinen Pizzaboten ausweisen, die anderen dir das Jagen vermiesen...
Und jetzt fangen die beiden Parteien an die Wähler der Gegenseite als Hillbilly oder linke Spinner zu beschimpfen.
Ändert zwar nichts am Wahlverhalten, sorgt aber dafür das sich die jeweiligen Gruppen in ihrer moralischen Überlegenheit sonnen können.

Ganz ähnlich ist die Situation in Deutschland.
Wenn man gut verdient oder bei Vater Staat beschäftigt ist kann man gerne für unbegrenzte Zuwanderung sein, betrifft einen höchstens indirekt über höhere Steuern.
Da kann man als Verleger einer großen Müchner Zeitung auch mal fordern syrische Flüchtlinge als Bauern in Brandenburg anzusiedeln, oder Aleppo in Mecklenburg Vorpommern neu aufzubauen.
(Was natürlich rein zufällig so weit weg von München ist wie es nur geht).
Einen Bundesliga-Fußballer mit Migrationshintergrund oder einen syrischen Zahnarzt hat man dann auch gerne als Nachbarn, wer nicht so gut verdient landet erst gar nicht in der Nachbarschaft.

Wer keinen oder nur einen miesen Job hat, aber in einen alten Industriegebiet der Alt-BRD lebt wo die Wohnungen billig sind, kann sich ausrechnen wie ihn die Zuwanderung betrifft. 
Leichter wird's bestimmt nicht, statt dessen gibt es mehr Konkurrenz auf den Arbeits- & Wohnungsmarkt.
In den neuen Bundesländern gibt es zwar wenige Einwanderer, aber auch kaum Jobs. Dafür sieht man Nachrichten und liest Zeitungen, und was man daraus entnimmt gefällt einen nicht.

How Half Of America Lost Its F**king Mind


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ich finde der Trump Wahlsieg ist als Beispiel für Populismus sehr interessant. Wir beobachten ja überall das Parteien und Personen mit populistischen und vermeintlich leichten Antworten immer mehr Zuspruch erhalten. Sei es nun die AFD, Donald Trump oder Marie Le Penn.  Das liegt ja nicht daran, dass diese irgendwie besonders charismatisch sind oder tragfähige Lösungen parat hätten, sondern spiegeln ein generelles Misstrauen in "traditionelle" Politiker und deren Unvermögen reale Probleme anzugehen und Lebenswirklichkeiten von Teilen der Bevölkerung zu verstehen und verbessern.


In unsicheren Zeiten finden rechte Ideologien und Rechtspopulismus immer regen Zuspruch, das ist in der Weltgeschichte nichts neues. 
Die Menschen sehnen sich nach Sicherheit, und rechte Demagogen treten dann dementsprechend so auf, als "starker Mann/Frau", der das Ruder wieder herumreißt. 




azzih schrieb:


> In der Praxis sieht das so aus, das sowohl in Amerika als auch Deutschland immer mehr Leute des gefühlten/ehemaligen Mittelstandes Angst haben abzurutschen. Schon heute arbeiten Leute mit solider Ausbildung für 1500-2500 Brutto pro Monat und kommen damit kaum über die Runden und können sich real ausrechnen das sie mal Rente auf Sozialhilfeniveau bekommen.  Selbst mit 3000+ Brutto ist bei ner Familie verdammt schnell nix mehr übrig und selbst wenn beide verdienen.


Allerdings gehts mir auch nicht besser, wenn andere weniger bekommen. Diesen Trugschluss durchblicken viele nicht. 



> Und bei einer solchen Entwicklung wundert man sich über verbitterte und irrationale Wähler? Problematisch ist einfach, das die Populisten keine Antworten haben, sondern oft einfache Feindbilder und Stimmen dadurch abgreifen, das sie Menschen gegeneinander aufhetzen und vermeintlich einfache Lösungen propagieren, wie die Rückkehr zu mehr Nationalstaat.


Vollkommene Zustimmung. 



Amon schrieb:


> Ist Nationalstaat sowas schlechtes? Nein ist es nicht! Grenzen schützen! Als es noch keine offenen Grenzen gab hatten wir keine ausländischen Banden auf Diebestour hier. Die Zahl der Wohnungseinbrüche war niedriger, keine massenhafte Ausländerkriminalität usw.. Nationalstaat ist nicht das schlimme als das es das linke Gesindel immer hinstellt.


Ich bin zwar kein Deutscher, aber wie hieß diese Grenze damals noch schnell? Bis 89? Eiserner Vorhang oder?
Ich mag mich täuschen, aber diese Form der Grenzüberwachung diente nicht als Schutz gegen diebische Westdeutsche. 

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum man diese willkürlich gezogenen Grenzen derart bejubeln kann^^


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2016)

Wenn man einen Staat aufbauen will, muss man wissen wo das Hoheitsgebiet aufhört. Man muss doch wissen bis wohin die von der Gesellschaft dieses Landes Vereinbarten Gesetze etc. gelten. Zudem muss man bestimmen und kontrollieren können, wer nun neu in diese Gesellschaft eintreten will. Diese Grenzen sind natürlich  auf eine Art willkürlich. Was sollen sie sonst sein? Natürliche Grenzen wie ein Ozean? Es wurde darum gekämpft und irgendwann wurde zum Glück Frieden geschlossen und man hat sich geeinigt die Grenzen zu akzeptieren. Aber ein Land ohne Kontrolle über das eigene Territorium, also ein schwaches Land. Wie lange mag das wohl bestehen? Einem solchen Land kann man dann auch mal eine Halbinsel wegnehmen.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist Nationalstaat sowas schlechtes? Nein ist es nicht! Grenzen schützen! Als es noch keine offenen Grenzen gab hatten wir keine ausländischen Banden auf Diebestour hier. Die Zahl der Wohnungseinbrüche war niedriger, keine massenhafte Ausländerkriminalität usw.. Nationalstaat ist nicht das schlimme als das es das linke Gesindel immer hinstellt.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Ich werde morgen die dazugehörigen Zahlen liefern, über das Handy habe ich dazu gerade keine Lust mehr.

Aber die Zahl der Wohnungseinbrüche ging von 1992 bis ca. 2008/09 signifikant zurück. 1992 waren es, soweit ich mich erinnere, etwa 250.000, 2008/09 etwa 140.000.

Wann wurden die Grenzen gen Osten geöffnet? 2003/04? 

Was richtig ist, ist dass die Wohnungseinbrüche seit 2008/09 wieder steigen. Aber auch da sind wir immer noch weit unter dem Stand von 1992. 

Was auffällt ist, die Aufklärungsrate war 1992 wesentlich höher! Seit dem ist diese nämlich nur noch nach unten gegangen. 

Wenn man sich dies dann nüchtern vorhält sind unser Problem bei diesem Thema nicht die offenen Grenzen, sondern der (sich jetzt rächende) jahrelange Stellenabbau bei den Sicherheitsbehörden...

Wie gesagt, die Zahlen oben stammen aus meinem Gedächtnis, morgen werde ich hier die dazugehörigen Quellen verlinken!

Auch wenn ich mir das wahrscheinlich eigentlich sparen könnte, naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT*
https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/Downl...k/pksJahrbuecherBis2011/pks2011.html?nn=52408

Hier die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik für das Jahr 2011 vom BKA. Auf Seite 183/184 sind die entsprechenden Belege für doe o.g. Zahlen zu finden.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. November 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Staat aufbauen will, muss man wissen wo das Hoheitsgebiet aufhört. Man muss doch wissen bis wohin die von der Gesellschaft dieses Landes Vereinbarten Gesetze etc. gelten. Zudem muss man bestimmen und kontrollieren können, wer nun neu in diese Gesellschaft eintreten will. Diese Grenzen sind natürlich  auf eine Art willkürlich. Was sollen sie sonst sein? Natürliche Grenzen wie ein Ozean? Es wurde darum gekämpft und irgendwann wurde zum Glück Frieden geschlossen und man hat sich geeinigt die Grenzen zu akzeptieren. Aber ein Land ohne Kontrolle über das eigene Territorium, also ein schwaches Land. Wie lange mag das wohl bestehen? Einem solchen Land kann man dann auch mal eine Halbinsel wegnehmen.




Damit unterstellst du ja zunächst, dass es unabänderliche Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen Gesellschaften gibt. Natürlich ist es Stand heute so, dass unterschiedliche Gesetze, aber auch Moralvorstellungen und religiöse Ansichten Grenzen quasi alternativlos machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, inwiefern man bei diesen Gesetzen und Vorstellungen auf einen Nenner kommen könnte. Die Frage ist also, ob bei einer komplett aufgeklärten, gebildeten und moralisch handelnden Menschheit immer noch Leute denken würden, dass die Todesstrafe und Folter ok und Frauen und Minderheiten wertlos sind.  Ich denke nein, mit "idealen Gesellschaften" sollte also eine Welt ohne Nationalstaaten und Grenzen möglich sein. Aber gut, die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass es immer genug verkommene Menschen gibt, um auf dem Papier gut aussehende Gesellschaftsmodelle kaputt zu kriegen. Insofern ist das alles wohl Utopie.


Zum Thema Trump-Bashing: meiner Meinung nach ist es notwendig und auch eine zwingende Folge seiner Aussagen, dass er in den Medien derart schlecht wegkommt. Er ist nun mal ein asozialer, amoralischer, egoistischer Psychopath und hat jeden Gegenwind verdient. Man sollte sich eher darüber aufregen, dass Clinton so wenig Kritik abbekommt, denn die hat ja auch kaum weniger Kritik verdient. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man sowohl Demokraten als auch Republikaner viel stärker in die Kritik mit einbeziehen sollte: beide hatten die Möglichkeit, bessere Kandidaten aufzustellen, die gegen Trump/Clinton sicher mühelos gewonnen hätten. Dass beide Parteien bei der Kandidatenwahl versagt haben sollte man stärker in den Fokus rücken. Nicht umsonst sind die beiden die unbeliebtesten Kandidaten aller Zeiten gewesen.
Trump kommt im Vergleich zu seinem Vize übrigens noch recht angenehm und umgänglich rüber. Gerade nach den jüngsten Berichten von Obama und Ryan. Wenn man sich dagegen anguckt, was Pence in Indiana angerichtet hat...


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dagegen anguckt, was Pence in Indiana angerichtet hat...



Ja, der Typ schießt echt den Vogel ab.
So viel Homophobie auf einem Haufen ist nicht zu ertragen.
Aber da kann man auch wieder sehen, was dort in dem Staat lebt, dass der überhaupt ins Amt kommt.
Und jetzt ist der Spinner nur ein Herzinfarkt vom mächtigsten Amt der Welt entfernt. Da kriegt man richtig Angst. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn Trump vor dem 20. Januar stirbt?
Wird dann Clinton als Zweite automatisch Präsident?
Pence kann es ja nicht werden, denn das geht erst, wenn Trump und er vereidigt sind.


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn Trump vor dem 20. Januar stirbt?
> Wird dann Clinton als Zweite automatisch Präsident?
> Pence kann es ja nicht werden, denn das geht erst, wenn Trump und er vereidigt sind.



Schmiedet da jemand Pläne?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, der Typ schießt echt den Vogel ab.
> So viel Homophobie auf einem Haufen ist nicht zu ertragen.
> Aber da kann man auch wieder sehen, was dort in dem Staat lebt, dass der überhaupt ins Amt kommt.
> Und jetzt ist der Spinner nur ein Herzinfarkt vom mächtigsten Amt der Welt entfernt. Da kriegt man richtig Angst.
> ...



Dann wird es Pence.

President-elect of the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Dann wird es Pence.
> 
> President-elect of the United States - Wikipedia



Nur wenn er schon von den Wahlmännern im Dezember gewählt wurde.
Ich meine aber eben, wenn er noch nicht gewählt wurde.
Im Prinzip -- was passiert, wenn Trump morgen stirbt?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. November 2016)

Trump ist schon president elect. Ansonsten entscheidet der Congress.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen die dazugehörigen Zahlen liefern, über das Handy habe ich dazu gerade keine Lust mehr.
> 
> Aber die Zahl der Wohnungseinbrüche ging von 1992 bis ca. 2008/09 signifikant zurück. 1992 waren es, soweit ich mich erinnere, etwa 250.000, 2008/09 etwa 140.000.
> 
> ...



-
In Hamburg ist die Aufklärungsrate seit einiger Zeit am steigen. Die Stadt hat eine Sonderkommission (SoKo Castle) ins Leben gerufen, welche auf die Aufklärung von Einbrüchen spezialisiert ist. Ich hoffe ja, dass das in Deutschland Flächendeckend si gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2016)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> -
> In Hamburg ist die Aufklärungsrate seit einiger Zeit am steigen. Die Stadt hat eine Sonderkommission (SoKo Castle) ins Leben gerufen, welche auf die Aufklärung von Einbrüchen spezialisiert ist. Ich hoffe ja, dass das in Deutschland Flächendeckend si gehandhabt wird.


Das Problem mit den Einbrüchen ist, dass das der Bundesregierung am Arsch vorbeigeht.
Das BKA bräuchte mehr als 10x so viele Beamte, um Einbrechensrate vernünftig flächendeckend bekämpfen zu können. Von der Politik interessiert das aber niemand. Daran hat noch die Regierung unter Schröder mitschuld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Einbrüchen ist, dass das der Bundesregierung am Arsch vorbeigeht.


Unter Berücksichtigung von Einbrüchen in Garagen, Keller und Gartenlauben trifft  jeden Haushalt durchschnittlich alle 170 Jahre ein Einbruch. Wo ist das Problem? Im Einzelfall ärgerlich, in der volkswirtschaftlichen Summe völlig egal. Dagegen ist Urlaub in den USA statistisch lebensgefährlich. Schwarzarbeit ist ein um eine zehner Potenz teureres Problem, für das viel eher mehr Beamte zur Kontrolle eingestellt werden sollten. 10% Zuwachs der Einbrüche mag ja dramatisch klingen, aber wenn das Niveau so extrem tief ist, sind auch 10% mehr immer noch unbedeutend. Billiger Populismus...


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2016)

Ähm, bitte was?

Deutschland: Anzahl der Wohnungseinbruche stark gestiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Kriminalitat: Einbruche kosten mehr als eine halbe Milliarde Euro | ZEIT ONLINE

Einbrecher erschlagen HSV-Investor | STERN.de

Insbesondere letzteres: Jaja, billiger Populismus, sag' mal, kommst du grade vom Bechern, oder wie?


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Ich stimme interessierterUser allerdings zu. Bei 170.000 Einbrüchen 2015, war das jeder 241. Haushalt. Also wirklich, quasi nichts. 

Damit sollen Wohnungseinbrüche jetzt nicht als Lappalie abgetan werden. Das Gefühl der Unsicherheit in den eigenen vier Wänden möchte ich nicht erleben. 

Allerdings ist es hochgerechnet doch nicht so gravierend, wie es in der Öffentlichkeit oft dargestellt wird.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Wir leben gerade in einer Zeit in der Probleme wegdiskutiert werden, zum Beispiel Rente, Verwicklung in Kriege des Bundeskanzleramts ( Syrien ), Flüchtlinge, steigende Kriminalität, Korruption (EU weit), massive Waffenlieferungen an Despoten wie in Saudi Arabien, ein undemokratisches Europa, Verwicklungen der Behörden in Anschläge ( NSU ), NSA Skandal, Überwachung, ´9/11 und der Krieg gegen den selbsterschaffenen Terror, Putsche in anderen Ländern, illegale Kriege für Ressourcen, Unfaire Globalisierung für Afrika und die Südländer von Europa, Der Euro und das riesige Crashpotenzial in Deutschland wegen des kaputten Binnenmarktes, weil wir massiv Kapital aus Deutschland schaffen, mit unseren sinnlosen Excportüberschüssen , Zerstörung der Heimat der Syrer, der Lybier, der Afgahnen, der Iraker, mit illegalen völkerrechtswidrigen Kriegen, immer mit Lügen angefangen (9/11, Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, Giftgas in Syrien, Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Lybien)...usw..usw..usw..

Gegner von dieser Politik werden als Populisten, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Neu-Rechte, Nazis und Pack beschimpft, während in der Politik die Anti-Deutsch Tümelei zunimmt und die Grundlage geschaffen wird, kritische Kommentare unter dem Deckmantel der Hetze löschen zu können.
Wenn man sich ansieht wer in dieser Maas´schen Taskforce drinnen ist, wird einem schlecht. Frau Kahane mit ihrer Stiftung, ehemaliger Stasi Spitzel, alias IM Viktoria.
Natürlich gilt die gleiche Empörung gegen jeden Rassismus aller Art, aber die Menschen die in Sachsen da auf die Straße gehen und Lügenpresse schreien, sind in der Masse keine Ausländerfeinde, das kann man komplett vergessen, das ist leider Propaganda, wie so vieles in der heutigen Zeit.

 Durch die Kontrolle und Finanzierung der Medien durch Stiftungen, Think Tanks, wie die Atlantikbrücke ( Schöneborn, Kleber, Joffe,) wird eine neutrale Berichterstattung verhindert, zudem werden Aufstiegchancen garantiert wenn man eine gewisse strategische Berichterstattung favorisiert. Und zwar sind alle  großen Medien von solchen Netzwerken durchzogen.
Ich kenne keine Deutsch-Russischen Think Tanks die hier als Gegenpol auftauchen würden, das ist der Grund für die Russland Hetze, sonst nichts anderes.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Deutsch-Russischen Think Tanks die hier als Gegenpol auftauchen würden, das ist der Grund für die Russland Hetze, sonst nichts anderes.



Bitte nach dir


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm, bitte was?...
> 
> Insbesondere letzteres: Jaja, billiger Populismus, sag' mal, kommst du grade vom Bechern, oder wie?


Das ist doch genau das, was ich sage. 10% Steigerung... Aber von was? 
500 Millionen Schaden durch Einbrüche, aber 300 Milliarden Umsatz mit Schwarzarbeit, oder knapp 10% des BIP
•  Schattenwirtschaft - Umfang in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik

Danke, dass Du meine Zahlen bestätigst und hoffentlich verstehst, welcher Popanz aufgebaut wird. Billiger Populismus
500 Millionen im Jahr sind für jeden Bundesbürger im Durchschnitt 7,-€ Schadenssumme. Lohnt es überhaupt, darüber
zu reden? Und jetzt sind es 10% mehr Schaden, also pro Bundesbürger 70 Cent mehr. Wo ist das Problem? Über was 
reden wir überhaupt?  Wieviel mehr Polizei bekommt man für 70 Cent?

Das Problem sind völlig überteuerte Hausratsversicherungen, dort werden wir massiv um Milliarden betrogen.
Und nein, ich bin sturz nüchtern, aber Du solltest einen Blick auf die Zahlen werfen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wir leben gerade in einer Zeit in der Probleme wegdiskutiert werden


Nochmal, ich belege Dir gerade, dass es um 70 Cent pro Bundesbürger und Jahr geht, und Du sagt, die "Lügenpresse" 
diskutiert ein Problem weg. Ist es nicht viel mehr so, dass billiger Populismus Probleme schafft, wo keine sind und damit 
massiv die Mittel umverteilt werden sollen, die für wirkliche Probleme notwendig wären? LÜGEN-AfD! 

Ich habe darum nur eine Bitte an Dich. Durchbrich den Kreis des Populismus. Schau Dir immer die wirklichen Daten
an und beurteile dann. 10% klingt viel, sind aber ganz normale Schwankungen. Autodiebstähle gingen 2015 in vielen
Bundesländern, gerade im Osten, um bis zu 35% zurück. Das Kompensiert die Schadenssummen. Redet aber niemand
drüber. Es geht nur darum, billige Angriffe gegen Mitbürger zu "begründen". Durchschau die AfD und die genauso 
arbeitende CSU und hinterfrag die Aussagen. Wenn das passieren sollte, hätte die Zeit für diesen Dialog zumindest
einen kleinen Sinn gehabt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich stimme interessierterUser allerdings zu. Bei  170.000 Einbrüchen 2015, war das jeder 241. Haushalt. Also wirklich,  quasi nichts. .


WAS NICHTS? SOFORT ALLE AUSLÄNDER RAUS GRÖÖÖÖL  (Satirisch überhöhter Neo-AfDler)

Wie gesagt, billiger Populismus, aber ich bin immer wieder verwundert, was alles gesagt und gemacht wird. Schlimmer
als die Schadenssumme ist in der Tat die Angst. Bei meinen alten Vater war einer in der Wohnung und hat etwas Bargeld
geklaut. Der ging durch die offene Tür, während ein zweiter ihn ins Gespräch vertiefte, Die Schadenssumme ist völlig egal, 
aber wenn mein Vater dabei die Treppe herunter gestoßen worden wäre, wäre das ein richtiges Problem. 

Darum ist es im Einzelfall extrem schlimm, in der Summe aber völlig unbedeutend. Es wird nur Angst aufgebaut, damit für
viele Millarden neue "sichere" Türen, Fenster und Verriegelungen gekauft werden, die aber keinerlei Schutz gegen Raub bieten.
Billige Geschäftemacherei....


----------



## Amon (12. November 2016)

Also ich möchte dich echt sehen ob du noch genau so daher schreibst wenn dir die Bude ausgeräumt wurde. Es ist langsam echt erschreckend wie sich manche Leute hier in Deutschland immer noch Sch***** schön reden.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Also ich möchte dich echt sehen ob du noch genau so daher schreibst wenn dir die Bude ausgeräumt wurde. Es ist langsam echt erschreckend wie sich manche Leute hier in Deutschland immer noch Sch***** schön reden.


70 Cent..... Das ist wirklich ein riesiges Problem. Ich schließe weder Autos noch Wohnungen ab. Warum auch? Schlüsseldienste kosten jährlich mehr, als Einbruchssummen.

Alleine 2,77 Milliarden Umsatz für elektronische Sicherheitstechnik, es ist so lächerlich...:
Plus 6,3 Prozent bei elektronischer Sicherheitstechnik

Betrogen und beschissen werden wir von den "LÜGEN-Versicherungen", die alleine mit Hausratsversicherungen  Milliarden Gewinne erwirtschafteten. Ich verstehe immer mehr, wo der Hass entspringt bei Menschen, die einfachste Zusammenhänge nicht erkennen und anstatt an sich zu arbeiten und ihre Erkenntnis zu verbessern, andere bestrafen wollen. Sie suchen einen Sündenbock. War im Mittelalter so und die Menschen ändern sich nicht. Es ist zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## Amon (12. November 2016)

70ct?! Wo lebst du?! Es ist mir scheißegal wieviele Kosten so ein Einbruch verursacht! Ich habe keine Lust darauf dass MIR jemand MEIN Haus ausräumt! Das hat auch nix mit Sündenbock suchen zu tun. Ich muss importierte Kriminalität nicht akzeptieren! Niemand muss das akzeptieren! Wenn du das so siehst ist das deine Sache, ich und wahrscheinlich auch Millionen andere Deutsche sehen das nicht so.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust darauf dass MIR jemand MEIN Haus ausräumt!


Alle zweihundert Jahre im Durchschnitt. Verstehst Du das. Alle 200 Jahre. Es passiert nicht, darum geht es.
Wenn Du Ängst hast, gibt es dafür kompetente Hilfe. Aber keine politische, dafür bedarf es medizinische



Amon schrieb:


> Ich muss importierte Kriminalität nicht akzeptieren!


So ist das in einem Staat. Ich muss  Populisten und rechte Gewalt auch nicht akzeptieren, dagegen machen,
abgesehen von hoffungslosen Versuchen der Aufklärung, kann ich aber wenig.

Also nochmal für Dich ganz langsam und in sieben Wort Hauptsätzen. Die Einbruchszahlen in Deutschland
waren Jahrzehnte rückläufig. Die Einbruchzahlen waren nahe einem historischem Tief. Von diesem Tief sind
die Zahlen um 10% gestiegen. Das ist schade. Aber es ist darum keine reale Gefahr. Die Lügenpresse verarscht
dich. Die Lügenpresse sagt "10%" mehr. Sie sagt nicht, dass es ganz wenig ist. Lügenpresse, glaube nicht alles.
Das sagst Du doch immer, wenn Dir die Zahlen nicht passen. Passen die Zahlen in Dein rassistisches Weltbild,
dann ist auf einmal alles ganz stimmig. Nein, es sind manipulierte Darstellungen. Es wird eine Popanz aufgebaut.
Lügenpresse.  Oder doch keine Lügenpresse, sondern nur die Aufgabe des Lesers, richtig zu interpretieren?


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

Dann möcht ich dich mal sehen, wenn du in der Stadt in 'nem gutbetuchtem Viertel lebst, ob das dann immernoch für dich keine Reale Gefahr ist. Für die Opfer war das scheinbar sehr real.

"Wo ist das Problem", ich glaub es hakt?
Der Staat muss also nur dann für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger sorgen, wenn der wirtschaftliche Schaden hoch genug ist? Was hat das bitte mit Populismus zu tun? 
"Ach, ist ja nicht so schlimm, mich als Mittelständler auf'm Land erwischt das ja sowieso nicht."


----------



## Iconoclast (12. November 2016)

Soweit ich mich an ältere politische Threads erinnere ist er/sie relativ stark links. Das sollte einiges erklären. Falls ich da gerade was verwechsel, sorry.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle zweihundert Jahre im Durchschnitt. Verstehst Du das. Alle 200 Jahre. Es passiert nicht, darum geht es.



Statistisch ist das sicherlich korrekt, real sieht es aber anders aus

Wenn organisierte Kriminelle aus Osteuropa hier nahezu ungehindert Zugang in unser Land haben,
dann ist das eine negative Begleiterscheinung eines vereinten Europas offener Grenzen

In grenznahen Regionen hat die Einbruchskriminalität massiv zugenommen,
dagegen muss der Staat entgegenwirken, denn es ist eine seiner Hauptaufgaben, für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger sorgen

Stattdessen wird immer mehr Personal bei den Sicherheitsbehörden abgebaut, damit solche Mega-Pleiten wie Berliner Flughafen, Stuttgart 21 usw. gestemmt werden können,
das Geld versickert in dunklen Kanälen, weil inkompente Aufsichtsratsvorstände ihren Job nicht machen

Wenn das so weitergeht, braucht man sich doch gar nicht wundern, das die Bürger die Faxen mal dicke haben

Die nächste Headline Bundesregierung will schon bald Autobahnen privatisieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

schon wieder soll steuerfinanziertes Bundeseigentum verschleudert werden ,
weil die amtierende Regierung unfähig ist, mit den bereitstehenden finanziellen Mitteln auszukommen

Achja, und was Trump angeht, warten wir mal ab


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

"Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht!" mal gucken ob sich das auch bei Donald Trump herausstellt. Ich hoffe es zu mindest .


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2016)

Trump: Teile von "Obamacare" sollen bleiben << kleinezeitung.at
Hier der Artikel aus dem WSJ: 
Donald Trump, in Exclusive Interview, Tells WSJ He Is Willing to Keep Parts of Obama Health Law - WSJ



Wie komisch^^ 



> Dann möcht ich dich mal sehen, wenn du in der Stadt in 'nem gutbetuchtem Viertel lebst, ob das dann immernoch für dich keine Reale Gefahr ist. Für die Opfer war das scheinbar sehr real.
> 
> "Wo ist das Problem", ich glaub es hakt?
> Der Staat muss also nur dann für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger sorgen, wenn der wirtschaftliche Schaden hoch genug ist? Was hat das bitte mit Populismus zu tun?
> "Ach, ist ja nicht so schlimm, mich als Mittelständler auf'm Land erwischt das ja sowieso nicht."


Der Staat kann aber nicht jedem Bürger einen Polizisten zur Seite stellen damit sich die Leute "sicher" fühlen. 



Ich finds ja so lustig wenn die Leute von rechts bei anderen Problemen das Argument "aber wir haben so viel wichtigeres zu tun" bringen, und dann macht es jemand wie hier, dann passt es wieder nicht. Wenn bei mir jemand einbricht hilft es mir nichts wenn im 1km entfernten Polizeirevier 15 statt 12 Polizisten sitzen.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2016)

Apropos Wahl: Mir scheint es das bis jetzt noch nicht die Exit Polls verlinkt wurden: http://edition.cnn.com/election/results/exit-polls/national/president


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Auch interessant : http://www.trumpdonald.org/


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch interessant : http://www.trumpdonald.org/


Nanana, von dort habe ich mein Profilbild......


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich dich mal sehen, wenn du in der Stadt in 'nem gutbetuchtem Viertel lebst, ob das dann immernoch für dich keine Reale Gefahr ist. Für die Opfer war das scheinbar sehr real.


Welche reale Gefahr? Weil Du in der Presse von Einbrüchen liest und Reportagen von Einbrüchen siehst, hast Du Angst? Jeder kennt jemanden, bei dem eimgebrochen wurde. Ich kenne auch viel mehr als 200 Menschen,also bekomme ich auch mit, dass "ständig" irgendwo eingebrochen wird. In der Regel Drogensüchtige ,mit Beschaffungskriminalität. Aber wer es nicht versteht, Statistiken zu interpretieren, hat in dieser komplexen Informationsgesellschaft keine Chance mehr. 

Wenn Du Angst hast, halte einen Hund. Aber polizeiliche Mittel umzulenken, um unwichtige Probleme mit riesigem Aufwand zu lösen, dagegen aber erhebliche Probleme zu ignoieren, ist populistischer Schwachsinn. Auf welcher Basis, denn auf Fakten soll denn entschieden werden, was gemacht wird. Auf Basis der gefühlten Angst, oder auf Basis realer Gefahren? Soll Politik etwas emotionales werden, damit sich Menschen oberflächlich gut fühlen, oder soll Politik ganz sachlich das angehen, was real eine Gefahr für die Volkswirtschaft ist. Bei Einbrüchen geht es um 7,-€ durchschnittlich pro Bundesbürger, natürlich sehr ungleich verteilt.

Vielleicht sollten die Besitzenden, die jetzt Angst haben, nicht nach mehr Polizei schreien und höhere Zäune um sich selber bauen, vielleicht sollten Sie einfach dafür sorgen dass politik gerecht wird und die Basis für Straftaten entzogen wird.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die nächste Headline Bundesregierung will schon bald Autobahnen privatisieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> schon wieder soll steuerfinanziertes Bundeseigentum verschleudert werden
> 
> ...


Ähhh, das nennt sich Kapitalismus. Firmen oder Infrastruktur in staatliche Hand sind doch so was von "linker Planwirtschaft", wie die Rechten immer grölen. Was wird die AfD machen? Alles verkaufen, damit es "effizienter" wird. "Effizienter" für die Gewinne der Besitzer. Trump ist genauso drauf.  Er wird dafür sorgen, dass seine Clique reich und reicher wird. Darum geht es, nur darum....


----------



## Berliner2011 (12. November 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dann wird hier in Europa endlich die Klospülung betätigt und der ganze Mist rausgespült.
> 
> Am aller schönsten ist für mich aber die Reaktion der ganzen Gutmenschen, auch hier auf der Seite, die jetzt richtig am Abkotzen sind. Ich könnte mich ewig daran ergötzen.




Mann kann ja mit vielen Argumenten d'accord gehen die du so ablässt. Meinungsfreiheit. 
Aber der Satz hier ? 
Das sind Menschen 
Traurig  wenn Administration solche fremdenfeindliche Statements hier toleriert. 
Aber du bist schon lange dabei und hast viele fachliche Posts dabei. da wird bestimmt ein Auge zugedrückt


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn erst mal die ganzen linksgrünliberalen Scheißparteien abgewählt sind, ist schluss mit der ewigen Niedrigzinspolitik, den Bankenrettungen und dem korrupten Finanzsystem.



Wer hat denn die Banken gerettet?
Das waren ja nicht irgendwelche Linksbündnisse, sondern genau die Parteien, die das auch zu Verantworten hatten, dass es überhaupt so weit gekommen ist.
Merkel hat von den 2 Billionen Euro Schulden 500 Milliarden zu verantworten. Also ein Viertel. Innerhalb von 10 Jahren Regierungszeit. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Und dabei heißt es ja immer, dass die Sozen nicht mit Geld umgehen können.
Die Union kann es noch weniger. 

Und was soll jetzt das Gerede von Einbrüchen?
Interessiert doch niemanden.
Es geht doch nur um Angst schüren, das machen Politiker immer sehr gut.
Sieht man gut an dem aktuellen Innenministerversuch.
Der labert immer was von Terrorgefahr und was für dafür alles aufgeben müssen -- Datenschutz und so -- damit wir wieder sicher sind.
Wie viele Menschen sind denn in den letzten 10 Jahren in Deutschland durch Terroranschläge von Islamisten ums Leben gekommen?
Wie viele Menschen sind denn durch den NSU ums Leben gekommen? Wie sieht denn die Aufklärung der NSU aus? Da blockiert der Verfassungsschutz ja alles.
Und wie wie viele Menschen sterben bei einem Nebelunfall auf der A7?


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. November 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke und hoffe die Wahl Trumps ist ein Zeichen für Europa und den Rest der Welt.


Ich sehe die Wahl als Zeichen, dass nun endgültig das Ende einer vernünftigen Diskussionskultur angebrochen ist. In der heutigen gilt nur noch, dass derjeninge, der am lautesten schreit, Recht bekommt. 
Christian Ehring redet auch treffend vom postfaktischen Zeitalter: 
Christian Ehring zum postfaktischen Zeitalter | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hoffe in Frankreich, Holland, Deutschland und Österreich kommen jetzt endlich wieder konservative Kräfte an die Macht. LePenn, Wilders, Hofer, Front National, AfD, FPÖ.


Ich möchte als junger Mensch, der sein ganzes Leben noch vor sich hat, in keiner Welt leben, in der Menschen stumpf auf ihre Nationalität, Hautfarbe, Religion und ihrer sexuelle Ausrichtung reduziert und segregiert werden. Ich möchte in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder so akzeptiert wird, wie er ist und sich frei entfalten kann, egal wo er sich gerade befindet.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dann ist auch endlich schluss mit der fehlgeleiteten Flüchtlingspolitik


Über die Flüchtlingspolitik lässt sich streiten. Aber man kann und darf diese Menschen nicht im Mittelmeer ertrinken lassen. Das, was dort passiert, ist eines der größten Verbrechen des Nachkriegseuropa.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> dann wird es hoffentlich eine Deportation der ganzen Illegalen geben


Dann nenn uns doch bitte den auf jeden Flüchtling anwendbaren Universalbeweis, dass jeder von ihnen hier illegal ist und keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hat. Jeder einzelne Mensch hat das Recht auf Asyl und dass dieser Anspruch individuell geprüft wird.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> die sich hier auf unsere Kosten ein schönes Leben machen


Inwiefern machen sie sich auf unsere Kosten ein _schönes_ Leben? Das müsstest du uns bitte erklären



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> und Europa mit ihren kriminellen Aktivitäten terrorisieren.


Wo sind die Statistiken, dass der Großteil von ihnen kriminell sind? Selbst wenn von 10 Menschen 9 kriminell sind, dürfen wir den Zehnten nicht für das Fehlverhalten der anderen neun bestrafen oder ihn unter Verdacht stellen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Dann wird hier in Europa endlich die Klospülung betätigt und der ganze *Mist* rausgespült.


Als was soll ich diesen Satz werten? Als puren Rassismus?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Am aller schönsten ist für mich aber die Reaktion der ganzen Gutmenschen, auch hier auf der Seite, die jetzt richtig am Abkotzen sind. Ich könnte mich ewig daran ergötzen.


Das ist schön, wenn du das kannst. Das trägt aber zu keiner Diskussion bei.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mit Trump wird das jetzt ein Ende haben, der Nahost-Konflikt stand noch nie seiner endgültigen Lösung so nahe.


Inwiefern? Wann hat Trump denn jemals so etwas wie ein Konzept oder eine Agenda dargelegt, die nicht aus Lügen, Pöbelein und Beleidigungen bestanden?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Weltwirdschaft wird profitieren, die USA werden wirtschaftlich erstarken, genau so Europa.


Hier gilt das gleiche, wie mein vorheriger Satz.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ist schluss mit der ewigen Niedrigzinspolitik, den Bankenrettungen und dem korrupten Finanzsystem. Der Euroraum wird wieder zerfallen, Griechenland, Italien, Portugal, et. bekommen wieder ihre alten Währungen zurück und erlangen dadurch ihre Wettbewerbsfähigkeit zurück.


Ich sehe keinen Anhaltspunkt, dass dies so eintreffen wird.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Trump wird diese Welt verbessern!


Das sehe ich leider nicht so.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und jetzt allen Gutmenschen viel Spaß beim Flennen und Abkotzen!


Um mich mal auf dein niedriges Niveau hinabzubegeben: Viel Spaß in deiner Traumwelt!


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das in einem Staat. Ich muss  Populisten und rechte Gewalt auch nicht akzeptieren, dagegen machen,
> abgesehen von hoffungslosen Versuchen der Aufklärung, kann ich aber wenig.



Also ich habe zum Beispiel einen langen Beitrag verfasst, der x Probleme anspricht und du suchst dir eines heraus, und sagst das wäre im Durchschnitt gar nicht so schlimm.
Vielleicht ist das auch so, aber viele Leute nehmen das anders wahr, und der Anstieg der Kriminalität ist definitiv vorhanden, vor allem auch von linksradikaler Seite, siehe Anschläge linker aurtonomer.

Das Problem ist nicht links oder rechts, so etwas existiert nicht und ist reine Demagogie. Egal bei welchem Thema muss man immer in der Sache entscheiden und ich würde vorschlagen hier den Begriff Ethik in die Politik zu bringen.



> Nochmal, ich belege Dir gerade, dass es um 70 Cent pro Bundesbürger und Jahr geht, und Du sagt, die "Lügenpresse"
> diskutiert ein Problem weg. Ist es nicht viel mehr so, dass billiger Populismus Probleme schafft, wo keine sind und damit
> massiv die Mittel umverteilt werden sollen, die für wirkliche Probleme notwendig wären? LÜGEN-AfD!



Ich verwende als erstes den Begriff Lügenpresse, da die Presse nicht mehr frei ist, sondern von Interessensverbänden gesteuert ist. Das kann man recht einfach belegen, wenn man sich die Organisationen ansieht, in denen Journalisten ein und ausgehen. Es wird dort ein sogenanntes Leitbild generiert. Beschäftige dich mal mit Klaus Kleber und dem Aspen Institut.
Ansteigende Kriminalität liegt imho nicht nur am Zuzug von Ausländern, sondern an der mangelnden Politik für abgehängte aller Couleur.
Alternative Parteien sind daher im Aufschwung und es wird nichts getan das zu unterbinden. Das ginge recht einfach, indem man nicht ausgrenzen würde, sondern die Leute mit in die Diskussion mitnimmt. Die AFD wird zum Beispiel geblockt und man lässt die Partei nicht mitregieren, das macht sie nur stärker.

Dazu möchte ich auch sagen, dass die Viertel in denen du nachts nicht unterwegs sein willst, immer mehr werden. Ich will ja nicht in Belgien leben wo die Polizei sich dort gar nicht mehr hineintraut.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Wahl als Zeichen, dass nun endgültig das Ende einer vernünftigen Diskussionskultur angebrochen ist.



Natürlich ist der abgebrochen, denn die Menschen denken dass die Politik nicht mehr mit den Menschen kommuniziert, sondern alles über deren Köpfe hinweg entscheidet. Euro, Flüchtlingspolitik, Kriegsgerät in Krisenregionen, Unterstützung des Terrors, Terrormanagement, Angstmache, Strategische Anschläge auf die eigene Bevölkerung. (NSU, Nato Geheimarmeen, Anschläge Frankreich, 9/11 uvm.)
Das sollen die Leute also gut finden? Und wenn jemand draufkommt, dann wird der Schredder angeworfen. Na Prima.



> Ich möchte als junger Mensch, der sein ganzes Leben noch vor sich hat, in keiner Welt leben, in der Menschen stumpf auf ihre Nationalität, Hautfarbe, Religion und ihrer sexuelle Ausrichtung reduziert und segregiert werden. Ich möchte in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder so akzeptiert wird, wie er ist und sich frei entfalten kann, egal wo er sich gerade befindet.



Genau das möchte ich auch, deswegen sind solche Parteien überhaupt nicht schlecht, wenn denen auch ein Teil der Macht zukommt. Man kann sich dann irgendwo in der Mitte treffen. Vielleicht gibt es dann eine Partei die das ganze auch komplett ohne Fremdenhass hinbekommt. Ich finde beispielsweise die deutsche Mitte oder Teile der AFD wie Meuthen sehr vernünftig, natürlich innerhalb des ideologischen Irr-Systems des Kapitalismus und der Enteignung der Bürger auf lange Sicht.
Siehe Schäubles Pläne die Autobahnen zu privatisieren. Was kommt als nächstes? Wasser? Luft?



> Über die Flüchtlingspolitik lässt sich streiten. Aber man kann und darf diese Menschen nicht im Mittelmeer ertrinken lassen. Das, was dort passiert, ist eines der größten Verbrechen des Nachkriegseuropa.



Man hilft den Leuten ja nicht. Würde man helfen wollen, dann würde man in anderen Ländern keine Opposition mit Waffen unterstützen und versuchen legitimierte Machthaber mit Gewalt aus dem Amt zu jagen.
Peter Altmaier ist da ganz vorne dabei, wie auch unsere kriminelle Bundesregierung, die daran beteiligt waren ein ganzes Land zu destabilisieren.



> Dann nenn uns doch bitte den auf jeden Flüchtling anwendbaren Universalbeweis, dass jeder von ihnen hier illegal ist und keinen Anspruch auf Asyl hat. Jeder einzelne Mensch hat das Recht auf Asyl und dass dieser Anspruch individuell geprüft wird.



Ganz genauso sieht es aus. Ich habe seinen Beitrag auch gemeldet, ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht recht.



> Als was soll ich diesen Satz werten? Als puren Rassismus?



Da erinnere ich mich an ganz böse Zeiten zurück, mich schauderts.



> Inwiefern? Wann hat Trump denn jemals so etwas wie ein Konzept oder eine Agenda dargelegt, die nicht aus Lügen, Pöbelein und Beleidigungen bestanden?



Befasse dich mit seinen Aussagen hierzu. Da musst du aber alternative Medien oder Youtube gucken. Bei der Lügenpresse beschäftigt sich fast niemand mit den vernünftigen Aussagen Trumps zur Aussenpolitik.
Das ist wiederum ganz klar ein Zeichen dass hier nichts mit rechten Dingen zugeht.



> Ich sehe keinen Anhaltspunkt, dass dies so eintreffen wird.



Der Euro ist ein Destabilisierungs und Enteignungsprojekt weniger, das war er schon von Anfang an. Denn er wurde designed um genau das zu erreichen. 
Gysi warnte 1998 davor wie viele andere, untersch. Wirtschaftsleistungen unter eine Währung zu pressen. Und die Strategie die Länder sich weiter verschulden zu lassen, anstatt die Schulden zu löschen, wird eine weitere fatale Auswirkung auf die Mittelschicht, sowie des Prekariat haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also ich habe zum Beispiel einen langen Beitrag verfasst, der x Probleme anspricht und du suchst dir eines heraus, und sagst das wäre im Durchschnitt gar nicht so schlimm.


Es sollte kein Angriff gegen Dich als Person sein, ich sehe im Beispiel "steigende Kriminalität" nur ein typisches Beispiel, wie in diesem Staate durch Politik und Presse manipuliert wird. Und es sind gerade populistische Parteien, die auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen sind. Ich hoffe, dieser Spiegel der Situation verdeutlicht das Vorgehen der AfD.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch so, aber viele Leute nehmen das anders wahr, und der Anstieg der Kriminalität ist definitiv vorhanden, vor allem auch von linksradikaler Seite, siehe Anschläge linker aurtonomer.


Aber warum haben die Menschen Angst? Wegen einer realen Gefahr oder wegen eines aufgebauschten Popanz. Außerdem vermengst Du die Themen, denn linke Gewalt, nennen wir es lieber Autonome, richtet sich gegen niemanden im Staate, es geht gegen die Staatsmacht mit Gewaltmonopol,. Das ich nicht schön, überhaupt nicht, aber keine Gefahr für irgendwen im Staate, der des Nachts durch die Gegend stiefelt, abgehehen von Polizisten, die ihren Kopf hinhalten müsse. Ich verachte körperliche Gewalt und sie ist niemals ein sinnvolles Mittel. Brennende Autos in Großstädten sind etwas anderes, es sind soziale Konflikte, es ist der beginnende Kampf Arm gegen Reich. Das hat mit links wenig zu tun, abgesehen davon, dass linke Parteien das Problem eher sehen und lösen würden, rechte Partein das Problem verstärken und darum für mehr Polizei sind.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht links oder rechts, so etwas existiert nicht und ist reine Demagogie. Egal bei welchem Thema muss man immer in der Sache entscheiden und ich würde vorschlagen hier den Begriff Ethik in die Politik zu bringen.


Ich halte die AfD auch nicht für klassische konservativ als Partei auch nicht für faschistisch, im Gegensatz zu einzelnen Mitgliedern, von denen sich kaum ernsthaft seitens der AfD distanziert wird.  Die AfD ist typisch polulistisch, darum der Bogen von Trump zu diesen Themen, weil auch Trump einzig und alleine populisitsch ist. Er dreht seine Fahne nach Befindlichkeiten der am lautesten Schreienden. Das Theme Kriminalität ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, zeigt es, wie populistische Parteien manipulieren.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich verwende als erstes den Begriff Lügenpresse, da die Presse nicht mehr frei ist, sondern von Interessensverbänden gesteuert ist. Das kann man recht einfach belegen, wenn man sich die Organisationen ansieht, in denen Journalisten ein und ausgehen. Es wird dort ein sogenanntes Leitbild generiert. Beschäftige dich mal mit Klaus Kleber und dem Aspen Institut.


Das sehe ich erheblich vielfältiger. Ein Mann und ein Institut haben keine deutsche Presse unter ihrer Gewalt. Das ist absurd. Das die Medienmacht zu sehr in wenigen Händen liegt, denke ich an Springer, Bertelmann, Burda, Kirch und wie sie alle hießen oder heißen, ist das eine. Das heute Tagenzeitungen zu überwiegendem Teil dpa Nachrichten verbreiten, ist ebenso bedenklich, aber die Ursachen sind komplex. Journalisten haben gängige, wirtschaftliche Bewetungskritirien für Themen. Es sind Bewertungskriterien wie _"Aktualität",_ _"persönliche Betroffenheit der Kunden"_, _"Schadenshöhe"_, _"Dramatik"_, etc. Und alle haben gleiche Kriterien, weil man sich diese nichts ausdenkt, sondern weil man als Zeitung wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben muss. Es gibt Ausnahmen, die TAZ, den Deutschlandfunk und viele andere. Man kann sich weiterhin gut und stimmig informieren, aber eben nicht bei Bild, Welt, Kronenzeitung oder Sun. Witzig ist dabei, dass jene, die Lügenpresse schreien, genau gegen die Institution vorgehen, die die letzten wirtschaftlich relativ unabhängigen Journalisten beherbergen, nämlich den öffentlich rechtliche Bereich.  Und auch das ist wieder reiner Populismus. Denn die Populisten wollen das zerschlagen, was ihren Populismus aufdeckt.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Insteigende Kriminalität liegt imho nicht nur am Zuzug von Ausländern, sondern an der mangelnden Politik für abgehängte aller Couleur.
> Alternative Parteien sind daher im Aufschwung und es wird nichts getan das zu unterbinden. Das ginge recht einfach, indem man nicht ausgrenzen würde, sondern die Leute mit in die Diskussion mitnimmt. Die AFD wird zum Beispiel geblockt und man lässt die Partei nicht mitregieren, das macht sie nur stärker..


Es sind ebenso Themen wie Drogenpolitik, es geht um die Vermögensverteilung, etc. Ausländer sind natürlich auffällig, aber nur, wenn man nicht die Gruppenzusammensetzung berücksichtigt. Straftäter sind überwiegnd männlich und zwischen 15 und 40 Jahre alt und dann muss man weiter die Straftaten differenzieren. Wie sieht es mit den Flüchtlingen aus? Überdeckt sich zufällig die Gruppe? Es gibt einige Straftatgruppen, in denen Flüchtlinge auffällig sind, und andere, in denen sie völlig unauffällig sind.  

Gegen wen muss man also aggieren? Vielleicht wäre es toll, wenn man zum Aggressionsabbau viel mehr Ego-Shooter und Rechner dafür verteilen würde oder subventioniert von der Krankenkasse. Das meine ich ernst, denn wir können Männer von 15-40 nicht verbieten, geschweige umerziehen, also sollten wir ihnen Alternativen geben. Und genau da versagen die Populisten völlig, aber auch die Linken,  weil sich gut gebildete Männer anders verhalten und sie den Kontakt zum typischen AfD Wähler oder Beweggründen von Kleinkriminellen verloren haben. Zuerst werden die falsche Gruppe und die falschen Probleme ausgewählt und dann sind deren Lösungen völlig untauglich. Alternativen gäbe es und sie sind notwendig, aber eben nicht bei den Populisten.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dazu möchte ich auch sagen, dass die Viertel in denen du nachts nicht unterwegs sein willst, immer mehr werden. Ich will ja nicht in Belgien leben wo die Polizei sich dort gar nicht mehr hineintraut.


Hannover ist zum Glück relativ friedlich. Aber obwohl ich über 50 bin, ziehe ich reichlich oft zum Cocktail trinken,  Party machen etc. um die Blöcke. Gefährlich sind, und da kommen wir wieder zum Thema, Männer zwischen 15 und 40, insbesondere unter Alkoholeinfluss. Das zieht sich über alle Kulturkreise. Und da wechsel ich schon mal die Straßenseite oder meide bestimmte Gegenden, in denen man von jedem "Deppen" angesprochen wird. Von wem werden Frauen Vergewaltigt? In der Regel von Freunden oder Familienmitgliedern. Auch hier baut der Populismus wieder Szenarien auf, die uns nicht weiter bringen. Die sind nicht falsch, aber am Thema vorbei. Populisten...


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Befasse dich mit seinen Aussagen hierzu. Da musst du aber alternative Medien oder Youtube gucken. Bei der Lügenpresse beschäftigt sich fast niemand mit den vernünftigen Aussagen Trumps zur Aussenpolitik.
> Das ist wiederum ganz klar ein Zeichen dass hier nichts mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


Ich beschäftige mich aber nicht weiter mit Trumps Aussagen. Er hat sich in meinen Augen durch seine Äußerungen im Wahlkampf als Politiker völlig disqualifiziert. Da ist es mir egal, wie schlau er und einige seiner Aussagen angeblich sind. So wie Trump sich mit seinen Beleidigungen und Lügen verhalten hat, zeugt von wenig Anstand.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Befasse dich mit seinen Aussagen hierzu. Da musst du aber alternative Medien oder Youtube gucken. Bei der Lügenpresse beschäftigt sich fast niemand mit den vernünftigen Aussagen Trumps zur Aussenpolitik.
> Das ist wiederum ganz klar ein Zeichen dass hier nichts mit rechten Dingen zugeht.



Also ich habe sowohl Pro als auch die Kontra Seite von Trumps möglicher Außenpolitik in ganz normalen Medien wiedergefunden...


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich habe sowohl Pro als auch die Kontra Seite von Trumps möglicher Außenpolitik in ganz normalen Medien wiedergefunden...


Man sieht aber nur das was man sehen will. 
Auf der einen Seite "Lügenpresse" schreien, auf der anderen Seite dann jeden Schmarren im Internet oder auf Youtube glauben.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Wieso?
Einen Handelskrieg mit China kann sich die USA nicht leisten.
Dafür braucht es keine geschalteten Medien, um sowas annehmen zu können.
Genau spricht Trump davon, dass er ein Strukturprogramm auflegen will, das 100 Milliarden Dollar kosten wird, dazu die Mauer nach Mexiko, die Steuersenkungen für Reiche und Unternehmen.
Und dazu will er noch die Schulden des Landes abbauen.
Wie will er das denn finanzieren?
Auch da brauche ich keine Mainstreammedien, um mir darüber im Klaren zu sein, dass seine Vorstellungen nicht finanzierbar sind.


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welche reale Gefahr? Weil Du in der Presse von Einbrüchen liest und Reportagen von Einbrüchen siehst, hast Du Angst?


Wieso sollte ich Angst haben?
Es geht um die, oft wohlhabenden, oft auch ältere Menschen in Vororten und Städten, die seit den letzten 8 Jahren immer wieder Opfer von Einbrüchen werden. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder kennt jemanden, bei dem eimgebrochen wurde. Ich kenne auch viel mehr als 200 Menschen,also bekomme ich auch mit, dass "ständig" irgendwo eingebrochen wird. In der Regel Drogensüchtige ,mit Beschaffungskriminalität. Aber wer es nicht versteht, Statistiken zu interpretieren, hat in dieser komplexen Informationsgesellschaft keine Chance mehr.


Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Einbrecherbanden aus Osteuropa. Um die zu bekämpfen, bräuchte Polizei und insbesondere BKA mehr Mittel, die sie aber mangels Unterstützung von der Regierung nicht bekommen. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du Angst hast, halte einen Hund.


Weil ja auch jeder Rentner im Alter von 75+, bei dem evtl. schon der Pflegedienst vorbeischauen muss, in der Lage ist, sich einen Hund zu halten. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber polizeiliche Mittel umzulenken,


Wer reden von "umlenken"? Es geht darum, dass die Mittel _fehlen_, da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Ich habe nirgendwo was von umorganisieren oder "umlenken" geredet. Jene Mittel fehlen u.a. weil die Schröder-Regierung nach dem 11. September gemeint hat, man könne ja die Sicherheit im Land mit schärferen Gesetzen erhöhen und somit an Behörden sparen. Heute fehlt noch mehr Personal und Mittel, weil - trotz Rekord-Steuereinnahmen - der Staat lieber die Automobilindustrie subventioniert, Steuergelder für ein Riesen-Konzerthaus, einen Flughafen oder einen Bahnhof rauswirft. Auch Köln war da so ein nettes Beispiel. 
Ich kenne persönlich zwar niemand, bei dem schon mal eingebrochen wurde (wohne nicht in so einer Gegend und kenne auch niemand aus solcher), aber ich kenne einen, der mal auf einer Party grundlos zusammengeschlagen wurde. Er rief die Polizei, die hielt es aber nicht für notwendig, sich der Sache anzunehmen. Also ist der Schläger erst mal davon gekommen. Was ist dann passiert? Schlägt derselbe Kerl ein paar Wochen später ein Mädchen krankenhausreif. 
Wäre vielleicht zu verhindern gewesen...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unwichtige Probleme


Achso, wenn Leib und Leben von Personen bedroht sind, ist das ein "unwichtiges Problem"?
Mir wäre neu, wenn sich die Behörden plötzlich raussuchen könnten, was sie für Probleme lösen und welche nicht.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> dagegen aber erhebliche Probleme zu ignoieren,


Und welche andere, "erheblichen Probleme" wären das? Terrorismus? Gewiss.
Aber das heißt nicht, dass der Staat plötzlich alles andere vernachlässigen darf.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf welcher Basis, denn auf Fakten soll denn entschieden werden, was gemacht wird. Auf Basis der gefühlten Angst, oder auf Basis realer Gefahren? Soll Politik etwas emotionales werden, damit sich Menschen oberflächlich gut fühlen, oder soll Politik ganz sachlich das angehen, was real eine Gefahr für die Volkswirtschaft ist. Bei Einbrüchen geht es um 7,-€ durchschnittlich pro Bundesbürger, natürlich sehr ungleich verteilt.


Dem Staat, der eigentlich seine Bürger schützen sollte, müsste unabhängig von wirtschaftlichen Faktoren für jenen Schutz sorgen. Wenn Behörden fehlen und/oder selbiger die Mittel (egal ob es sich dabei jetzt um Polizei, oder Rettungskräfte oder sonstwas handelt), dann muss der Staat dafür sorgen, dass diese Mittel vorhanden sind und nicht selbige kürzen und durch strengere Gesetze ersetzen, um Kosten einzusparen.
Ich weiß, Deutschland hat wirtschaftlich gesehen zu viele Beamte. Aber wenn die Regierung sagt, "tja, euch können wir nicht helfen, wir haben dringendere Probleme", dann kann das auch schnell mal zu Selbstjustiz führen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Besitzenden, die jetzt Angst haben, nicht nach mehr Polizei schreien und höhere Zäune um sich selber bauen, vielleicht sollten Sie einfach dafür sorgen dass politik gerecht wird und die Basis für Straftaten entzogen wird.


Natürlich, begeben wir uns mal schnell nach Polen oder Georgien und radieren dort einfach mal die Einbrecherbanden aus oder ziehen um den Block und setzen jeden Drogensüchtigen den wir begegnen auf Entzug...
Nebenbei rotten wir noch eine Seuche aus, bringen den Weltfrieden und beenden Hungersnöte.
Schaffen wir doch gleich den Staat ab, wenn der nichts gebacken kriegt und nehmen alles selber in die Hand.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Besitzenden, die jetzt Angst haben, nicht nach mehr Polizei schreien und höhere Zäune um sich selber bauen, vielleicht sollten Sie einfach dafür sorgen dass politik gerecht wird und die Basis für Straftaten entzogen wird.



Würde mich jetzt echt interessieren, wie du dir das vorstellst?
Einbrüche sind ein lukratives Geschäft, ebenso Drogenverkauf.
Ich wüsste kein Mittel, wie du das entschärfen könntest.
Alle Drogen legalisieren? 
Einbruch legalisieren und dafür freie Waffen für alle zur Selbstverteidigung?


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Einbrecherbanden aus Osteuropa. Um die zu bekämpfen, bräuchte Polizei und insbesondere BKA mehr Mittel, die sie aber mangels Unterstützung von der Regierung nicht bekommen.


Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass der Hund nicht nur allein bei den Finanzmitteln und Anzahl der verfügbaren Polizisten begraben liegt, sondern auch bei der mangelnden Zusammenarbeit der Landespolizeien untereinander. Da wurschtelt jedes Bundesland mit seiner eigenen Software und Systemen rum, welche zu dem vom Nachbarbundesland nicht kompatibel sind und wenn dann in Bundesland A ein Einbruch geschieht, brauchen sich die Täter nur nach Bundesland B zu verziehen und sind für eine gewisse Zeit erstmal sicher.
Polizei ist mangelhaft vernetzt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
(Auch wenn es da primär um Terroranschläge geht, so bleibt das Grundproblem doch das gleiche.)


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Ich hoffe mal das Trump das Gesundheitssystem nicht wieder abschafft oder umkrempelt. Die wurde von Obama mühsam durchgerungen die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung.
Leider wissen viele Amerikaner das nicht zu schätzen. Und es gibt auch immer noch welche die nicht krankenversichert sind.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass der Hund nicht nur allein bei den Finanzmitteln und Anzahl der verfügbaren Polizisten begraben liegt, sondern auch bei der mangelnden Zusammenarbeit der verschiedenen Landespolizeien untereinander. Da wurschtelt jedes Bundesland mit seiner eigenen Software und Systemen rum, welche zu dem vom Nachbarbundesland nicht kompatibel ist und wenn dann in Bundesland A ein Einbruch geschieht, brauchen sich die Täter nur nach Bundesland B zu verziehen und sind für eine gewisse Zeit erstmal sicher.
> Polizei ist mangelhaft vernetzt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> (Auch wenn es da primär um Terroranschläge geht, so bleibt das Grundproblem doch das gleiche.)



Ganz genau. 

Aber bei dem Thema ist es wie bei so vielen. Ein komplexes Problem wird auf das minimum reduziert, im Fall der Wohnungseinbrüche auf die geöffneten Grenzen gen Osten. Ja es wird doch mittlerweile sogar schon so hingestellt, als seien die offenen Grenzen nach Polen die Ursache von Wohnungseinbrüchen. Die Zahlen der Kriminalstatistiken spiegeln dies aber gar nicht wieder, eher widerlegen diese die These. 

Das Problem liegt hauptsächlich bei zwei Punkten. Erstens, die mittlerweile häufiger auftretenden Banden und zweitens der mit Ihnen einhergegangene Stellenabbau bei den Sicherheitsbehörden bzw. die immer noch mangelnde Zusammenarbeit. Um eine Bande dingfest zu machen, benötigt man mehr als nur einen Polizisten und vor allem Zeit. Beides fehlt momentan im Übermaß. 

Die geöffneten Grenzen spielen eigentlich gar keine Rolle, man hat nur den Fehler gemacht, die Grenzen der Überstaatlichen Zusammenarbeit weiter geschlossen zu halten. Bis vor kurzem war der Dieb ab dem Grenzübergang gerettet, mittlerweile Tut sich da ja etwas in den Grenzregionen.

Aber ein Problem lässt sich eben mit "offene Grenzen sind Schuld", wesentlich besser erklären als mit "Grund 1 dafür ist..., daneben liegt es an.... und letztlich liegt es noch an....


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass der Hund nicht nur allein bei den Finanzmitteln und Anzahl der verfügbaren Polizisten begraben liegt, sondern auch bei der mangelnden Zusammenarbeit der Landespolizeien untereinander. Da wurschtelt jedes Bundesland mit seiner eigenen Software und Systemen rum, welche zu dem vom Nachbarbundesland nicht kompatibel sind und wenn dann in Bundesland A ein Einbruch geschieht, brauchen sich die Täter nur nach Bundesland B zu verziehen und sind für eine gewisse Zeit erstmal sicher.
> Polizei ist mangelhaft vernetzt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> (Auch wenn es da primär um Terroranschläge geht, so bleibt das Grundproblem doch das gleiche.)


...sowie fehlende, überstaatliche Zusammenarbeit. Spätestens nach dem Schengener-Abkommen hätten die Länder in Europa mehr zusammenarbeiten müssen, um organisierte Kriminalität besser zu bekämpfen. Der letzte Fall von dem ich weiß, bei dem das konkret gemacht wurde, war bei einer Autoschieberbande aus Schweden (oder Finnland? Jedenfalls aus Skandinaiven).


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch da brauche ich keine Mainstreammedien, *um mir darüber im Klaren zu sein, dass seine Vorstellungen nicht finanzierbar sind*.



Da wär ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht mal so sicher.

Die USA gaben 2015 rund 596 Mrd. Dollar für das Militär aus. Schon alleine eine Kürzung des Militärbugets um 100 Mrd. Dollar würde sein Strukturprogramm finanzieren und die USA würden mit 496 Mrd. Dollar immer noch, mit großen Abstand (China folgt erst mit 215 Mrd. Dollar auf Platz 2), den ersten Platz bei den Militärausgaben belegen.

Deine pauschale Aussage das Trumps Pläne nicht finanzierbar wären sind so entsprechend nicht haltbar. Sie wären durchaus finanzierbar, ob es aber auch praktisch umsetzbar wäre, bzgl. Widerstands gegen solche Kürzungen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Clinton hat sich mit geplanter Wahlfälschung in Palästina noch viel mehr komplett disqualifiziert. [...]
> [...]
> Mit der Clinton wäre man direkt in den dritten Weltkrieg eingestiegen, [...]


Gibt es für diese gewagten Thesen auch irgendwelche ordentlichen Quellen? Oder sind das nur wieder die aus dem Hintern gezogenen "Wahrheiten" irgendwelcher Truther- und Wahnwichtelblogs?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese gewagten Thesen auch irgendwelche ordentlichen Quellen? Oder sind das nur wieder die aus dem Hintern gezogenen "Wahrheiten" irgendwelcher Truther- und Wahnwichtelblogs?



Naja gibt garantiert irgend ne Zeile von Baba Wanga oder Nostradamus was genau das prophezeit und wen nicht bleibt immer noch Trumps Wahlkampfteam das ja Clinton als begierig dargestellt hat, den dritten Weltkrieg herbei zu führen.  

Das einzige was wohl stimmt ist das die Medien während des Wahlkampfs bei Clinton definitiv ein wesentlich voreingenommeneres positivies Bild gezeichnet haben in welchen nicht mal die e-mail Geschichte und die Spenden das Bild groß verrückt haben. Während bei Trump, der in vielen Artikeln und Berichten als fleischgewordene Apokalypse für die Welt dargestellt wurde, jedes negative Wort sofort in seiner negativen Wirkung verstärkt wurde.
Aber als außenpolitisch berechenbarer hätte ich persöhnlich keinen von beiden gehalten. Das einzige was an Clinton berechenbarer gewesen wäre ist das sie wohl in jedem Fall dafür gesorgt hätte das die Interessen von Militär, Rüstungsindustrie und Geheimdiensten auch unter ihrer Präsidentschaft gewahrt bleiben, was aber nicht automatisch auch heißen würde das unter ihr keine außenpolitische Eskalation der Situation mit Moskau oder im nahen Osten stattgefunden hätte.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese gewagten Thesen auch irgendwelche ordentlichen Quellen? Oder sind das nur wieder die aus dem Hintern gezogenen "Wahrheiten" irgendwelcher Truther- und Wahnwichtelblogs?



Selbstverständlich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3mC2wl_W1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykk8ibRhx-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merkel fordert übrigens das gleiche für Syrien, da merkt man schnell mit welchen Kriegstreibern  wir  es hier zu tun haben.
Aber wie gesagt die Leute hier in Deutschland merken es nicht, da die Medien es runterspielen. Wir stehen immernoch kurz vor einer massiven Konfrontation um den Energiemarkt im Nahen Osten.
Clinton möchte aus Energiepolitischen Gründen Assad weghaben und aus geotrategischen Gründen auch gleich den Militärstützpunkt der Russen eleminieren, schau dir Brzezinski an, das gleiche wurde in der Ukraine mit dem Hafen Sevastopol versucht und ist gottseidank gescheitert. Hätte es geklappt würde die NATO einen weiteren Vorteil nach der Osterweiterung zur Einkreisung Russlands haben und ein atomater Schlagabtausch würde wahrscheinlicher werden.

Mit Trump, der "Annexion" der Krim und mit dem Engagement Russlands in Syrien wird das weitgehend verhindert und das atomare Gleichgewicht wird halbwegs ausgeglichen.
Die Aussagen Putins die Welt in einem unumkehrbaren Zustand zu versetzen wurden im deutschen Fernsehen nicht gezeigt. Es wird sehr viel wichtige Information gefiltert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j_W1im4AGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Prinzip stehen wir vor der unmittelbaren Gefahr einer Apokalypse, würden es die Menschen verstehen, gingen sie auf die Straße und würden gegen die weitere Aggression demonstrieren, da sie davon aber nichts wissen und sie in einer Wohlfühlzone gehalten werden, wird von denen nix kommen.
Fehlt nur noch die Beschimpfung als Verschwörungstheoretiker und schon wird zur Tage,sordnung übergegangen und es wird in den Medien diskutiert ob man dem Flüchtling zwei oder drei Sprachkurse anbieten muss oder ob es gut ist, dass Halal-Fleisch bei Edeka in der Kühltheke aufbewahrt werden darf und wer von den Micheln dafür oder dagegen ist.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2016)

Irgendwelche wild zusammengeschnitte YT Videos als Quelle für abstruse Behauptungen. Der übliche VTler Kram mal wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht, da hatten die beiden in den letzten 50 Jahren schon deutlich "bessere" Gründe mit einander Krieg zu führen


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Irgendwelche wild zusammengeschnitte YT Videos als Quelle für abstruse Behauptungen. Der übliche VTler Kram mal wieder.



Das ist der Chairman der Chief of Staff... Der auf die Forderung von Hillary Clinton eingeht, eine Flugverbotszone über Syrien einzurichten.
Aber wie gesagt, kognitive Dissonanz, Überheblichkeit, Unverständnis und Dummheit, regieren unser Land, das unterstelle ich hier niemanden, aber ich vermute dass du weder die Videos geschaut hast, noch den Hintergrund dazu kennst.

Youtube ist nur eine Plattform  in dem Inhalte hochgeladen werden können, gut dass wir diese noch haben.

2006 Audio Emerges of Hillary Clinton Proposing Rigging Palestine Election |  | Observer

Ich würde dir auch mal empfehlen bei wikileaks vorbeizuschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lcUIe8_XSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine Rede bei Goldman Sachs die geleaked wurde. Hillary bekommt für etwas ehrlichere Reden auch 225000 Dollar in ihren Hintern geschoben.
Vielleicht ist das unter anderem ja der Grund warum Trump Präsident wurde?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, da hatten die beiden in den letzten 50 Jahren schon deutlich "bessere" Gründe mit einander Krieg zu führen



Jetzt wo es keine ideologischen Unterschiede mehr gibt, sucht man halt neue Gründe für einen Konflikt.
Pipelines, Öl, Ressourcen, die Währung in denen diese Ressourcen bezahlt werden, das Aufbrechen von der Achse Syrien, Irak, Iran, Russland.

Vorher war Afghanistan, der Irak und Lybien dran, inkl. arabischem Frühling. Damals war es 1953 schon der Iran unter Mussadegh den das CIA weggeputscht ( warum? weil er die Bevölkerung Teilhabe an den Gewinnen durch Ölverkäufe zugesichert hat und das nicht an amerikanische Firmen ging) hat und das geht munter weiter, auch durch Hilfe der Bundesregierung.

The Day After Project | United States Institute of Peace

The Day After. Supporting a Democratic Transition in Syria - SWP

Peter Altmaier ist da unser Top-Dog, der sich da für eine "demokratischen Übergang" ganz massiv eingesetzt hat, als Vize der SWP Stiftung.
Aber um diese Vorgänge zu verstehen müsste man sich ja aus dem bequemen Sessel begeben und selbst recherchieren, als Initialzündung dient auch oft die Anstalt.

Man kann sich auch anschauen, wer da in dieser Gruppe die sich für eine demokratischen Übergang in Syrien eingesetzt hat, alles dabei war. Gewaltbereite Islamisten die der Muslim Brüderschaft nahe standen, diese hat das Aussenministerium Deutschland und das Außenministerium in den USA als "Demokraten" gegen die "Demokraten", also die syrische Regierung unterstützt, finanziert.

Die Waffen kamen dann im Einklang auch von uns an Katar, Saudi Arabien und die durchlässige Türkei ( Nato Staat). Saudi Arabien unser bester Verbündeter mit der Koalition gegen Syrien.. ähh tschuldigung gegen den IS, den sie vorher Unterstützt, ausgebildet und finanziert haben.

Kampf gegen den Terror: Saudi-Arabien ist der wahre Feind - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE

""Es gibt Länder, die diesen IS direkt oder indirekt bis jetzt unterstützt haben", sagte der Minister auf die Frage, was man tun solle. "Das müsste ja das allererste sein, da braucht man keinen Beschluss des Uno-Sicherheitsrates, keine großen Erklärungen."

Aber, aber wieso Konsequenzen? Es ist doch perfekt, wir liefern die Waffen, schwurbeln uns mit democratic transition einen von der Palme und unsere amerikanischen Freunde genießen den Aufstieg des IS und unternehmen nichts, als Grund in die Länder einzugreifen.

http://www.luftpost-kl.de/luftpost-archiv/LP_13/LP10315_270515.pdf

Die ganz schmutzigen Dinge werden auf die USA, Saudi Arabien, Katar abgewälzt um die Unterstützung des Terrorismus selbst nicht zugeben zu müssen, aber wir stecken da bis zum Hals mit in der Pampe drinnen.
Aber das passt schon, sind ja Muslime, Menschen dritter Klasse im Nahen Osten, denen kann man schonmal Terroristen auf den Hals hetzen oder ihr Land wie Lybien unter falschen Vorwänden ( wie im Irak) mit einer No Fly Zone dem Erdboden gleich machen.

Fragt mal Pispers was so ein Mensch aus dem Yemen ( über den ja nirgends berichtet wird) derzeit auf dem Markt wert ist? Vermutlich weniger als so mancher vermuten mag, aber man regt sich über Assad auf, der die Terroristen die sein Land mit der Unterstützung des Westens okkupieren wollen zusammenbombt, so wie es der Westen ja mit bösen Männern jede halbe Dekade praktiziert.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2016)

Ein direkter Krieg zwischen den USA und Russland ist für mich weiterhin wegen eines Fakts unwahrscheinlich. Beide würden sich selbst vernichten, das nukleare Patt besteht weiterhin.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Clinton hat sich mit geplanter Wahlfälschung in Palästina noch viel mehr komplett disqualifiziert.


Wo habe ich denn behauptet, dass Clinton qualifizierter wäre als Trump?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Mit der Clinton wäre man direkt in den dritten Weltkrieg eingestiegen


Ich glaube diesen Satz hätte man bei fast jedem Präsidenten sagen können, seien es Bush, Reagan oder Obama.

Ich glaube Clinton wäre einfach die Fortsetzung von Obamas Politik gewesen, quasi eine dritte Amtszeit. Ob das gut oder schlecht gewesen wäre, überlasse ich jedem seiner eigenen Fantasie. Aber die Aussage, dass Clinton den 3.Weltkrieg lostritt halte ich für überzogen. Die nukleare Vernichtung der Menschheit ist schließlich schlecht fürs Geschäft.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Komisch das bei YouTube und Wikileaks immer die USA und der Westen als böse dargestellt werden. Was Putin für eine ******** abzieht da wird sich kaum drüber aufgeregt. Oder Assad der Kriegsverbrecher.
Bei Facebook ist es genauso. Sehr viel Kritik an den Amerikanern und den Westen, großes Verständnis für Rußland, Assad, Erdogan und Co.
Sicher handeln die Amerikaner eigenützig und gehen buchstäblich auch über Leichen, aber sie sind nicht für jedes Elend auf der Welt verantwortlich.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das Trump das Gesundheitssystem nicht wieder abschafft oder umkrempelt. Die wurde von Obama mühsam durchgerungen die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung.
> Leider wissen viele Amerikaner das nicht zu schätzen. Und es gibt auch immer noch welche die nicht krankenversichert sind.



Obama Care haben die Republikaner als sozialistisch vermarktet und wenn was die Amerikaner hassen, dann ist es den Sozialismus. 
Es gibt genug Leute, die lieber an Krebs sterben als sich gratis behandeln zu lassen. Komische Welt da drüben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die USA gaben 2015 rund 596 Mrd. Dollar für das Militär aus. Schon alleine eine Kürzung des Militärbugets um 100 Mrd. Dollar würde sein Strukturprogramm finanzieren und die USA würden mit 496 Mrd. Dollar immer noch, mit großen Abstand (China folgt erst mit 215 Mrd. Dollar auf Platz 2), den ersten Platz bei den Militärausgaben belegen.



Trump will aber eben genau das Gegenteil. Er will das Militär weiter aufrüsten, mehr Geld reinstecken. 
Das ist ja das Problem. Die Ausgaben werden drastisch steigen, die Steuersenkungen werden aber ein riesen Loch in den Haushalt reißen. gleichzeitig will er Schulden abbauen. 
Wie soll das gehen?
Donald Trump will als US-Prasident Militar-Budget erhohen


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2016)

Wenn du nichts hast, deine Einnahmen senken und gleichzeitig mehr ausgeben möchtest... dann machst du das am besten mit dem Geld anderer. Das Militär kann einem helfen sich zu nehmen was man braucht, oder einfach Druck zu machen auf andere.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein direkter Krieg zwischen den USA und Russland ist für mich weiterhin wegen eines Fakts unwahrscheinlich. Beide würden sich selbst vernichten, das nukleare Patt besteht weiterhin.



Der wird gerade durch die Abwehrraketen in Rumänien und den Abwehrraketen in Südkorea auf eine harte Probe gestellt.
In den USA herrscht der Militärische-Industrielle Komplex, deswegen ist ein weiterer Weltkrieg immernoch sehr wahrscheinlich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9RC1Mepk_Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts hast, deine Einnahmen senken und gleichzeitig mehr ausgeben möchtest... dann machst du das am besten mit dem Geld anderer. Das Militär kann einem helfen sich zu nehmen was man braucht, oder einfach Druck zu machen auf andere.



Aber Trump will ja keine Kriege, das ist ja der Widerspruch. 
Klar sorgt Krieg kurzfristig für eine belebtere Wirtschaft, aber langfristig schadet ein Krieg den Finanzen und eben auch dem Präsidenten.

Aber vor allem die Aufrüstungsbestrebungen Chinas werden den USA nicht gefallen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Komisch das bei YouTube und Wikileaks immer die USA und der Westen als böse dargestellt werden.



Ja komisch, dass in den freien unabhängigen Medien immer nur schlechtes über die USA und die NATO kommt, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es nunmal so ist?
Wieviele Kriege hat Russland nach 1945 geführt und wieviele die NATO oder die USA? Und vor allem durch welche Begründungen? Mal googlen.



> Was Putin für eine ******** abzieht da wird sich kaum drüber aufgeregt. Oder Assad der Kriegsverbrecher.



Ja was macht denn der böse Putin schon großartig? Er hat sich auf dem Nahen Osten die letzten 20 Jahre fein rausgehalten und hat sich immerwieder durch Aggressionen des Westens, wie zuletzt in der Ukraine eine Konfrontation entzogen.
Ich bin sehr froh dass der russische Präsident so besonnen ist.



> Oder Assad der Kriegsverbrecher.



Beide Seiten sind Kriegsverbrecher, diejenigen die den IS und die gewaltbereite Opposition unterstützen und derjenige der sich dagegen verteidigt. Leiden tut immer die Bevölkerung, aber das interessiert weder eine Clinton, noch einen Assad, hier geht es um Pfründe, Ressourcen und Assad war nicht derjenige der diesen Konflikt begonnen hat.
Da zählt kein Menschenleben, das war immer so und ist immer so. Kein Krieg wurde aus Menschenrechtsgründen geführt. Naivlinge und Gutmenschen glauben das, weil es die Lügenpresse verbreitet, oder man hört Sarah Wagenknecht zu, auch eine Möglichkeit, die nennt es immerhin beim Namen, unter anderem auch Lafontaine.



> Bei Facebook ist es genauso. Sehr viel Kritik an den Amerikanern und den Westen, großes Verständnis für Rußland, Assad, Erdogan und Co.



Ja, exakt, musst du halt nur annehmen und die Medien hinterfragen. Oder schau jeden Monat die Anstalt, dann bist du halbwegs informiert.



> Sicher handeln die Amerikaner eigennützig und gehen buchstäblich auch über Leichen, aber sie sind nicht für jedes Elend auf der Welt verantwortlich.



Nunja, die letzten Jahrzehnte trifft das fast uneingeschränkt zu. Natürlich sind das nicht die Amerikaner, sondern in erster Linie  die korrupte Regierung, die, ich wiederhole es nochmals Anschläge auf die eigene Bevölkerung mit massivsten Folgen begeht, um in andere Länder einzufallen, das ist hinlänglich bewiesen, dass dies die Praxis ist und immer in der Amerikanischen Führung zur Diskussion steht und stand.

OPERATION NORTHWOODS: US PLANNED FAKE TERROR ATTACKS ON CITIZENS TO CREATE SUPPORT FOR CUBAN WAR

Der russischen Führung kann ich, als aufgeklärter Mensch, kaum einen Vorwurf machen, genau deswegen ist die Meinung des Netzes, wo man sich aus unabhängigen Quellen informiert eine erheblich anders gelagerte als von der NATO Presse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPSe28pgh1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier wird natürlich Schöneborn ( Atlantikbrücke) Kleber (Atlantikbrücke), die Bundesregierung Merkel, Gauck, Gabriel (Atlantikbrücke), Thomas Kleine Brockhoff, Sylke Tempel (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Auswärtige Politik), fast jeder Korrespondent der was zu sagen hat oder Ressortleiter, sitzt in solchen Netzwerken die ganz klar pro Nato argumentieren.

Ausnahmen sind Telepolis und der Stern, der geht noch.

Jörges vom Stern räumt ein: "„Wir lügen nicht – wir sind schlampig, denkfaul und ein bisschen propagandistisch.“"

Immerhin, vielleicht kommt ja bald noch die Besserung, ichn bezweifle es aber massiv.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14zszKEKz-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

Clinton macht jetzt den Direktor des FBI, James Comey, für ihre Niederlage mitverantwortlich:



> CNN berief sich dabei auf Angaben eines Teilnehmers der  Telefonkonferenz. Demnach sagte Clinton, der erste Schritt habe den  Schwung gestoppt, den sie nach drei TV-Debatten und der Veröffentlichung  des Skandalvideos mit vulgären Äußerungen ihres Wahlgegners Donald  Trump gewonnen habe.
> 
> Der zweite habe Trump-Befürworter schlicht  befeuert und zugleich keine der noch unentschiedenen Wähler überzeugt,  die ihr zugeneigt hätten. Zusammen sei das "zu viel" gewesen, um es zu  überwinden.
> 
> ...



Na blos gut das es nicht daran lag das sie so schlampig mit vertraulichen Nachrichten umgegangen ist weshalb überhaupt gegen sie ermittelt wurde... 
Ist halt immer einfacher hinterher anderen für die eigene Niderlage den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben, als sich einzugestehen das man selbst Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

Da kommt die nächsten Tage noch deutlich mehr ans Licht über Clinton jnd John Podesta, das haben Wikileaks und Kim Dot Kom angekündigt, da wird die nächsten Wochen und Monate das große Erwachen kommen, vermutlich auch zu 9/11, wobei das weniger interessant ist, weil ja schon lange geklärt.

Ach übrigens was im Westen nicht gezeigt wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luM4OyQdGFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2016)

@Schaffe89: Ich gehe mal nicht auf alle deine Punkte ein.  Aber der eine Punkt hier



> Nunja, die letzten Jahrzehnte trifft das fast uneingeschränkt zu.  Natürlich sind das nicht die Amerikaner, sondern in erster Linie  die  korrupte Regierung, die, ich wiederhole es nochmals Anschläge auf die  eigene Bevölkerung mit massivsten Folgen begeht, um in andere Länder  einzufallen, das ist hinlänglich bewiesen, dass dies die Praxis ist und  immer in der Amerikanischen Führung zur Diskussion steht und stand.



Du bist also der Meinung das der Anschlag auf das World Trade Center von den Amerikanern so geplant wurde?


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da kommt die nächsten Tage noch deutlich mehr ans Licht über Clinton jnd John Podesta, das haben Wikileaks und Kim Dot Kom angekündigt, da wird die nächsten Wochen und Monate das große Erwachen kommen, vermutlich auch zu 9/11, wobei das weniger interessant ist, weil ja schon lange geklärt.
> 
> Ach übrigens was im Westen nicht gezeigt wird:
> 
> ...



Sag mal merkst du eigentlich noch was du für eine ******* von dir gibst? 

Und nein ich werde darauf nicht weiter eingehen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Im Prinzip stehen wir vor der unmittelbaren Gefahr einer Apokalypse, würden es die Menschen verstehen, gingen sie auf die Straße..


Ich weiss nicht, wo und wann Du lebst, aber erstens passierte das und zweitens ist der Drop gelutscht. 

Die weltweiten Arsenale an ABC-Waffen sind  so ungeheuerlich vernichtend, dass es mehrere Länder
gibt, die die  Welt binnen kürzester Zeit von jedem höherem Leben befreien können. Die A-Waffen 
werden dabei bei weitem von B- und C-Waffen überstiegen. Redet aber niemand drüber. Es ist völlig egal,
ob man die A-Waffen eines anderen Landes ausschaltet, Länder wie Russland, die USA oder wir haben
ganz andere Optionen. Redet man öffentlich darüber? Nein, weil es über Jahrzehnte gemacht wurde.
Es ist müßig, weil es nicht zu ändern ist.

Die Frage ist nicht, ob diese Waffen eingesetzt werden, sondern wann. Populisten helfen überhaupt
nicht dabei, diese immense Gefahr zu minimieren. Sie steigend nur das Risiko, dass die Waffen eingesetzt
werden. Punkt. Denk einfach in Ruhe darüber nach und überlege Dir, wie man friedlich miteinander leben
kann und ob das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. November 2016)

Was lehrt uns die Jüngste Geschichte?
*Zur Wahl gehen ist immens Wichtig.*
Ich höre immer in meinem Umfeld,"die(die Regierung) brauchen mal einen Schuß vor den Bug,deswegen werde ich AFD oder NPD wählen."
*Das ist gefährlich.*
2017 sind Bundestagswahlen.
Wir wollen uns doch nicht hinterher umkucken,wie Britania oder USA, und heulen?!
*Wenn die Braune Suppe im Bundestag sitzt ist es zu spät.*
Was erwarten wir von einer Menschenverachtenden Partei?
Das sie unsere Intressen durchsetzt?
Geht wählen und unterstützt nicht die Rechten Parteien ,das werden warscheinlich zu viele andere Tun!
Ich hoffe das ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe.
*Ich habe Angst vor einer Intolleranten Braunen Regierung!!*
MFG


Facebook und Twitter: Immer mehr Tweets und Posts von Robotern - WELT


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. November 2016)

*Doppelpost,Sorry*


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. November 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich höre immer in meinem Umfeld,"die(die Regierung) brauchen mal einen Schuß vor den Bug,deswegen werde ich AFD oder NPD wählen."



Gerade in Deutschland gibt es zwischen CDU/CSU/SPD/Grüne/Linke noch jede Menge andere Parteien, die nicht Teil des braunen Tümpels sind oder dort auf Wählerfang gehen.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Gerade in Deutschland gibt es zwischen CDU/CSU/SPD/Grüne/Linke noch jede Menge andere Parteien, die nicht Teil des braunen Tümpels sind oder dort auf Wählerfang gehen.



Meinst du die FDP? 
Die kleinen Parteien haben letztendlich keine Chance, politisch wirksam zu werden.
Letztendlich ist es aber besser die Bierpartei zu wählen als das Rechte Gesocks.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es aber besser die Bierpartei zu wählen als das Rechte Gesocks.


Gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Schaffe89: Ich gehe mal nicht auf alle deine Punkte ein.



Wieso, sind die anderen Punkte denn weniger interessant?



> Du bist also der Meinung das der Anschlag auf das World Trade Center von den Amerikanern so geplant wurde?



Was heißt von Amerikanern? Von dem inneren Kreis der Regierung natürlich, wie es auch unter anderem bei Operation Mongoose und Operation Northwoods geplant war, die Kennedy stoppte. Vielleicht hier mal die Dokumente dazu ansehen.
Eine Beteiligung der Regierung an den Anschlägen als sogenannte False Flag Operation  ist eindeutig aus einer Indizien und Beweiskette zu belegen, da gibt es keinerlei Zweifel, aber ich werde jetzt hier nicht 1000de Belege aufzählen.
Es reicht als Einstieg schon wenn man sich den Einsturz des Gebäudes WTC7 ein bisschen anschaut, das reicht meistens als EInstieg und aus Ausbruch aus der kognitiven Dissonanz.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpAp8eCEqNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe dass Trump diese kranken Menschen die dort für die NWO alles tun würden, bremsen kann.
Du kannst dir im Zusammenhang gerne Reden von Bush senior dazu ansehen, aber im Prinzip musst du selbst recherchieren.
Wenn du wissen willst was uns auch erwartet, lies mal das Joint Vision 2020 Papier des Pentagon durch:

http://www.deutsche-mitte.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/joint_vision2020_1225.pdf

Ich hoffe Trump wird diesen Unsinn der da geplant ist, beenden, dafür darf er aber nicht in einem  offenen Cabrio fahren...


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Trump wird diesen Unsinn der da geplant ist, beenden, dafür darf er aber nicht in einem  offenen Cabrio fahren...



Da Trump das Militärbudget weiter steigern will, sehe ich das so nicht.
Ich würde eher tippen, dass er noch stärker als Bush agieren wird.
Also dort, wo es US Interessen gibt, wird das Militär eingesetzt um die US Interessen zu schützen, egal ob wie nun Wirtschaftlicher oder Militärischer Natur sind.
Und da er ja den IS wegbomben will, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass er sich auch nicht um das kümmern wird, was danach kommt.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Was heißt von Amerikanern? Von dem inneren Kreis der Regierung natürlich, wie es auch unter anderem bei Operation Mongoose und Operation Northwoods geplant war, die Kennedy stoppte. Vielleicht hier mal die Dokumente dazu ansehen.
> Eine Beteiligung der Regierung an den Anschlägen als sogenannte False Flag Operation  ist eindeutig aus einer Indizien und Beweiskette zu belegen, da gibt es keinerlei Zweifel, aber ich werde jetzt hier nicht 1000de Belege aufzählen.
> Es reicht als Einstieg schon wenn man sich den Einsturz des Gebäudes WTC7 ein bisschen anschaut, das reicht meistens als EInstieg und aus Ausbruch aus der kognitiven Dissonanz.


Sorry, mit dir diskutiere ich hier nicht weiter. Schon genug erlebt mit Leuten die ähnliche Ansichten haben... glaub du das mal alles ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es reicht als Einstieg schon wenn man sich den Einsturz des Gebäudes WTC7 ein bisschen anschaut,..


Als Einstieg würde ich Dir ein Physikstudium empfehlen. Das hilft bei vielen Fragen


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Trump selbst ist ja auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker. Denn er denkt, dass der menschengemachte Klimawandel nicht existiert und denkt sich irgendeinen Quatsch aus.
Schade ist, dass er wahrscheinlich jetzt alle Umweltauflagen für die Industrie abschaffen wird -- die Mehrheiten dafür hat er ja -- und dann kriegen wir den ganzen Dreck ab, den die USA in den nächsten 4 Jahren produzieren.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass die Demokraten in 4 Jahren einen vernünftigen, unverbrauchten Kandidaten aufstellen, der den Rassisten aus dem Oval Office jagt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal merkst du eigentlich noch was du für eine ******* von dir gibst?



Ja was habe ich denn getan? Darf ich anhand einer Rede die Trump vor den Menschen gehalten hat, diese Rede nicht verlinken?
Kann natürlich sein, dass Trump gegen das kriminelle Establishment gar nicht vorgehen will, er kann auch lügen, liegt alles im Bereich des Möglichen.
Jedoch bei der einseitigen Stimmungsmache gegen Trump und der Minimalbehandlung der Emailaffäre Clintons, bin ich da ganz guter Dinge, dass er der vernünftigere Präsident ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo und wann Du lebst, aber erstens passierte das und zweitens ist der Drop gelutscht.



Also du willst gegen die steigende Gefahr nichts unternehmen, wie die Menschen die zum Beispiel gegen den Nato Doppelbeschluss demonstriert haben und Demonstranten als Populisten beschimpfen?

Der Doppelbeschluss und die atomare Hochrüstung bestimmten die außen- und innenpolitischen Debatten von 1979 bis 1983. In Westeuropa und den USA entstand in kurzer Zeit eine breite Friedensbewegung mit verschiedenen Themenschwerpunkten[SUP][45][/SUP] und vielen neuen organisatorisch und ideologisch unabhängigen Bürgerinitiativen. Sie veranstaltete die bis dahin größten Massendemonstrationen in ihren Staaten: darunter die Friedensdemonstration im Bonner Hofgarten 1981 (10. Oktober; 350.000 Teilnehmer), in Amsterdam (21. November 1981; 400.000), die Friedensdemonstration in Bonn 1982 (10. Juni; 500.000), die _No Nukes Rally in New York City (12. Juni 1982; 1 Million),[SUP][46][/SUP] die Aktionstage im „Heißen Herbst“ 1983 (22. Oktober: bundesweit 1,3 Millionen;[SUP][47][/SUP] 29. Oktober: Den Haag 550.000; Lissabon 200.000; Kopenhagen 100.000; Wien 70.000; weitere Städte 100.000).[SUP][48][/SUP] Hinzu kamen Sitzblockaden an Raketenstandorten, etwa in der Mutlanger Heide (1. bis 3. September 1983; um 1000 Teilnehmer, darunter viele Prominente),[SUP][49][/SUP] Menschenketten wie die Menschenkette von Stuttgart nach Neu-Ulm,[SUP][50][/SUP] Fastenwochen und vieles mehr.[SUP][51]

[/SUP]Angesichts der 300 000 Nato Soldaten die sich ohne erkennbaren Grund an der russischen Grenze formieren,https://www.contra-magazin.com/2016...ato-fuer-einen-baldigen-krieg-gegen-russland/
ist so eine Einstellung einfach nur traurig, nach dem Motto man kann ja eh nix machen und die Leute sollen lieber aufhören zu Demonstrieren, damit es so weitergehen kann.

Denn ob dus glaubst oder nicht, es gibt unterschiedliche Phasen was die Konfrontation mit Atomwaffen anbelangt und aktuell stehen wir vor einen sehr heißen Phase und wenn sich nichts ändert und das Volk auch nicht aufbegehrt, kannst du schonmal dein Grab schaufeln.

http://weltuntergangsuhr.com_


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jedoch bei der einseitigen Stimmungsmache gegen Trump und der Minimalbehandlung der Emailaffäre Clintons, bin ich da ganz guter Dinge, dass er der vernünftigere Präsident ist.



Die Stimmungsmache gegen Trump hat Trump selbst zu verantworten.
Wer sich so offen als rassistischer Frauenfeind ausdrückt und gegen Minderheiten und Anders Denkende Stimmung macht, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er von den normalen Menschen als Feindbild gesehen wird.
Und das FBI hat ermittelt und keinen begründeten Verdacht gefunden um gegen Clinton weiter zu ermitteln. Damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das FBI hat ermittelt und keinen begründeten Verdacht gefunden um gegen Clinton weiter zu ermitteln. Damit ist die Sache vom Tisch.



Hat oder wollte / sollte ehr keinen finden?
Also ich weiß ja nicht, alleine das die Frau während schon gegen sie ermittelt wurde noch dreist unzählige e-Mails löscht wirkt doch nicht ganz sauber. 
Genauso wie die Hinhalterei wo sie sich nicht in der Lage wähnte angeforderte Unterlagen dem FBI zu übermitteln...

Auch wen Clinton offiziell frei von Schuld gesprochen wurde traue ich dem Ganzen nicht so recht, dazu wirkt es einfach zu merkwürdig und haben die Clintons einfach insgesamt zuviel Dreck am stecken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da Trump das Militärbudget weiter steigern will, sehe ich das so nicht.



Das kommt drauf an, soviel wie ich gehört habe, will er sich langfristig als Weltpolizei zurückhalten und den Etat der Nato kürzen, sowie den Krieg im Nahen Osten mit Bodentruppen beenden und mit Russland kooperieren.



> Also dort, wo es US Interessen gibt, wird das Militär eingesetzt um die US Interessen zu schützen, egal ob wie nun Wirtschaftlicher oder Militärischer Natur sind.



Also bisher wurde das US Militär nur dazu eingesetzt den Bereich der Kontrolle im Nahen Osten zu erweitern und Ressourcen abzugreifen. Ich hoffe er wird sich weniger darauf spezialisieren unangenehme Regierungen zu stürzen und das betroffene Land dann in ein Chaos zu stürzen.



> Und da er ja den IS wegbomben will, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass er sich auch nicht um das kümmern wird, was danach kommt.



Also entweder du vernichtest die Islamisten oder du lässt aus strategischen Gründen das ganze später wieder aufflammen um einerseits der Kriegsindustrie einen Gefallen zu tun und andererseits um dadurch ohne großen Aufwand andere Länder zu US Satellitenstaaten zu machen. Ist sicherlich ein Streitpunkt.

Vergleiche ich Clinton mit Trump, so weiß man von Clinton dass sie über ihre Opfer lacht und sofort in einen heißen Krieg in Syrien mit Russland einsteigen will. Trumo äußert sich da viel zurückhaltender, daher Trump.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....
> Also du willst gegen die steigende Gefahr nichts unternehmen, wie die Menschen die zum Beispiel gegen den Nato Doppelbeschluss demonstriert haben und Demonstranten als Populisten beschimpfen?
> 
> Der Doppelbeschluss und die atomare Hochrüstung bestimmten die außen- und innenpolitischen Debatten von 1979 bis 1983.


Zu Pershing Zeit demonstrierte ich noch aktiv. Seitdem weiss ich mehr, insbesondere über chemische Kampfmittel, deren Wirkung und deren Mengen. Das ist verheerend, absolut verheerend, tiefgreifend verheerend. Weiter solltest Du lernen, zu lesen. Ich beschimpfe keine Friedensdemonstranten als Populisten, aber eine Friedensbewegung gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, ich beschimpfe populistische Politiker als solche. Dreh mir also nicht das Wort im Munde rum. Und Trump wird eine Gefahr werden. Vor allem für den inneren Frieden in den USA. Das andere werden wir mit seinen "Elefant im Porzelanladen" Verhandlungsmethode erleben, erpressen kann er gut, das mögen manche Staatsmänner gar nicht, insbesondere Putin. Ich bin auf erste Gespräche mit Merkel, Putin und zur Syrienkrise gespannt. Ändern kann ich eh nichts. Vorräte anlegen kann und werde ich....Eine Hütte weit in der Pampa habe ich auch für den Fall der Fälle, denn hannover ist festes Ziel balistischer Raketen.


----------



## Amon (13. November 2016)

Die Gefahr für den inneren Frieden der USA sind eher die ach so tollen toleranten linken Spinner die gerade die Intoleranz die das linke Spektrum schon immer pflegt offen auf der Straße zeigen. Aber Trump ist ja der böse. Es ist echt erschreckend wie die Indoktrination durch Politik und Medien in Deutschland voranschreitet. Die miese Anti Trump Propaganda hier tut ihr übriges. 1984 ist echt harmlos gegen das was hier gerade abgeht. George Orwell konnte oder wollte es sich wahrscheinlich nicht schlimmer ausmalen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weiter solltest Du lernen, zu lesen. Ich beschimpfe keine Friedensdemonstranten als Populisten, aber eine Friedensbewegung gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, ich beschimpfe populistische Politiker als solche.



Doch, diese Friedensbewegung gibt es, auch was die Aussöhnung mit Russland angeht und was die Kritik gegenüber der Presse angeht.
Pegida und Putin: Es lebe die Sachsisch-Russische Freundschaft! - WELT
Doch diese Friedensbewegung wird durch Feindbilder Links-Rechts zerstört und auch die Friedens Mahnwachen die es vor einiger Zeit noch gab, wurden in der Presse nicht erwähnt und wenn als Neu-Rechte verunglimpft, unter anderem von Jutta Dittfurth einer Linksextremen, also es ist das alte Teile und Herrsche Spiel. Wie kannst du eine Friedensbewegung zerstören? Scheuche Linke gegen Rechte, unterstütze beide Seiten und schaffe ein Bild von den Demonstranten das schlecht ist, ganz einfach das uralte Spiel, da fällt jeder drauf rein.



> Dreh mir also nicht das Wort im Munde rum.



" Weiter solltest Du lernen, zu lesen. "

Daher habe ich das als Frage formuliert.

Ich hab immernoch nicht verstanden wieso man jetzt nicht auf die Straße gehen soll und demonstrieren soll. Weil die Gefahr besteht dass sich dann eine neue Partei anschickt die von den anderen Parteien als Populisten hingestellt werden? 
Was ist denn an der AFD nun falsch? Neoliberale Politik? Lieferte die SPD und die Grünen mit der Agenda 2010 und Hartz4, dafür braucht man nichtmal die FDP. Ausländerfeindlichkeit? Hm stinkt sicherlich teilweise, aber was mir nicht stinkt ist, eine Rückkehr zu der Vertretung von Nationalen Interessen, aktuell ist es so dass die Großkotze aus Brüssel und Merkel eine Konfrontation auf EU Ebene mit Russland einleiten. Gäbe es mehr Nationale Interessen würde sowas kein Gehör finden.



> Vorräte anlegen kann und werde ich....Eine Hütte weit in der Pampa habe ich auch für den Fall der Fälle, denn hannover ist festes Ziel balistischer Raketen.



Mach dir keine Illusionen, kommt es zur Auseinandersetzung auf atomarer Ebene, möchte ich lieber direkt in dem Feuerball draufgehen als langsam von der Strahlung dahinsiechen.

Und nochmal es existiert kein Links oder Rechts, es gibt nur Menschen die für gewisse Überzeugungen auf die Straße gehen und von allen gibt es einen kleinen Teil der Probleme macht, so ist es immer und so wird es bleiben.

Inhalte der Linken und Rechten Parteien, wenn man nach dieser verschwurbelten Einteilung geht, haben oftmals viele Punkte die übereinstimmen. Zum Beispiel Souveränität, Bankenkontrolle, Soziale Marktwirtschaft, Familie, Rente. Also man könnte da viel zusammenbringen.

Und allen Medien sagen Trump wäre eine Gefahr, alle Medien sagen auch Russland sei eine Bedrohung, alle Medien sagen die AFD-Leute sind Ausländerfeinde, alle Medien sagen Assad ist der Kriegsverbrecher, alle Medien sagten Hussein muss weg, Osama Bin Laden begang die Anschläge am 9/11, alle Medien vertreten schon seit langem eine Einheitsmeinung die bei näherem Hinsehen überhaupt nicht zu halten ist, aber das stört scheinbar niemanden, solange die rechte Keule geschwungen wird ist alles gut, fehlt nurnoch die Verschwörungstheoretiker Keule, die hat man auch neu entdeckt und du hast die auch schon geschwungen, ohne dich damit mal auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Pegida und Putin: Es lebe die Sachsisch-Russische Freundschaft! - WELT.


Oooch, neben der ganzen rassistischen Kackscheiße sagt Pegida also, Putin ist ein echter liebenswerter Freund. Soso.

Nein, Schaffe 89, Pegida hat überhaupt gar nichts mit Friedensbewegung zu tun. Pegida legt den verbalen Grundstein
für brennende Asylantenheime. Wenn Du das nicht siehst und als "völkische Friedensaktion" verteidigen willst, graut
mir vor Deiner Meinung. Ich glaube, Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung, was eine Friedensbewegung ist. Unglaublich...

Aber so funktioniert Populismus, man nutzt positiv belegte Begriffe für die eigenen unerträglichen Vorgehensweisen.
Das ist so widerlich, abartig und pervers. Aber so kennen wir Herrn Bachmann, Frau Petry und andere Spießgesellen.
Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken hat nichts mit Friedensbewegung tun und noch viel weniger mit humanistischen Werten.
Das schließt sich aus.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Und allen Medien sagen Trump wäre eine  Gefahr, alle Medien sagen auch Russland sei eine Bedrohung, alle Medien  sagen die AFD-Leute sind Ausländerfeinde, alle Medien sagen Assad ist  der Kriegsverbrecher, alle Medien sagten Hussein muss weg,....


Dann liegt das Problem bei Dir und nicht den Medien. Alle Stimmen finden sich, Du musst nur zuhören. Bei Springer
findet sich aber nichts lesenswertes. Alleine schon auf die Idee zu kommen, "Die Welt" zu verlinken, zeigt, wie klein
Dein medialer Horizont ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als Einstieg würde ich Dir ein Physikstudium empfehlen. Das hilft bei vielen Fragen



Und damit handelst du das Problem des *WTC7* Einsturzes ganz schnell ab, indem du als Physiker? Wirklich? dich nicht näher damit beschäftigst.
Deiner Empfehlung bin ich vor knapp einem Jahr auch schon nachgekommen (Physikalische Technik) und stecke mitten drin und der Einsturz des WTC7 wird abseits des Unterrichts rege diskutiert, es werden Berechnungen angestellt, Logik angewandt und man kommt zum Eindeutigen Schluss dass das Gebäude Opfer einer gezielten Sprengung war. Einer ganz handelsüblichen kontrollierten Sprengung, beginnend am Fundament des Gebäudes.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7Rm6ZFROmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also bevor du Berechnungen anstellst, kannst du empirische Beweise suchen. Empirisch ist also belegt dass ein Einsturz eines Stahlbetongebäudes durch Feuer noch nie in dieser Weise stattgefunden hat, weder vor 9/11 noch danach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hSPFL2Zlpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also beschäftigst du dich mit den empirischen Beweisen ist es eigentlich völlig geklärt, es ist unmöglich dass sowas passiert, wenn andere Stahlgebäude scheinbar lichterloh brennen und später wenn das Gebäude ausgebrannt ist dann auf die Gebäude noch ein Kran gesetzt wird.

Gehst du zu den Berechnungen über, stellst du fest dass dieser Einsturz von WTC7 über weite Strecken durch die Beschleunigung im freien Falls geschieht, also müssen alle 81 tragenden Säulen des WTC7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





für einen symmetrischen Einsturz des Gebäudes gleichzeitig an Tragkraft verlieren und dürfen keinerlei Widerstand leisten, ansonsten hätten wir nicht die Beschleunigung im freien Fall mit einer Abweichung von 1%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle dir immernoch das Video von David Chandler anzusehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpAp8eCEqNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wie gesagt, weniger überheblich sein und sich damit beschäftigen, ansonsten wird Orwell 1984 nicht aufzuhalten sein und ich denke wir befinden uns mitten drin.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Trump selbst ist ja auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker. Denn er denkt, dass der menschengemachte Klimawandel nicht existiert und denkt sich irgendeinen Quatsch aus.



In der Klimaforschung herrscht weitgehend Konsens darüber dass der Klimawandel auch menschengemacht ist. Aber das ist völlig wurscht.
Die Länder werden sich nie einigen können, weil sie in wirtschaftlicher Konkurrenz stehen. Solange diese Konkurrenz nicht aufgehoben wird, wird da nix passieren. Konkurrenzdenken ist das größte Problem des Menschen, man bekommt es bereits in der Schule eingepflanzt mit der Idee des ewigen Wachstums -fragt Rainer Calmund, aber man muss trotzdem am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und damit handelst du das Problem des *WTC7* Einsturzes ganz schnell ab, indem du als Physiker? Wirklich? dich nicht näher damit beschäftigst..


Du verstehst mich wieder nicht. Dein Problem ist, das Du obskurden kruden Theorien glaubt, weil Du deren massiven Fehler nicht selber erkennst. 

Es ist nicht damit geholfen, dir ein oder zwei Fakten und Erklärungen zu geben, Du müsstest Dich einmal fundamental mit Naturwissenschaften 
und wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten beschäftigen, dann würde es Dir leichter fallen, methodische Fehler zu erkennen und fachlichen Blödsinn aus
zusondern, anstatt den Stumpfsinn der "Truthern"  zu verbreiten. Ich habe mich mit dem Thema ausgiebig auseinander gesetzt. Und ja, der Einschlag
der Flugzeuge erklärt das folgende Verhalten der Gebäude in Gänze. Alles andere erklärt es nicht. Z.B. wer verantwortlich ist. Da gibt es genug
Spielraum für allerlei Ideen, die auch schwer zu widerlegen sind. Mit dem absurden "von Mikrotermiten zerfressen" macht man sich arg lächerlich.


----------



## Amon (14. November 2016)

Pegida legt den Grundstein für brennende Asylanten Heime? Die meisten wurden von ihren Bewohnern abgefackelt.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat oder wollte / sollte ehr keinen finden?
> Also ich weiß ja nicht, alleine das die Frau während schon gegen sie ermittelt wurde noch dreist unzählige e-Mails löscht wirkt doch nicht ganz sauber.
> Genauso wie die Hinhalterei wo sie sich nicht in der Lage wähnte angeforderte Unterlagen dem FBI zu übermitteln...
> 
> Auch wen Clinton offiziell frei von Schuld gesprochen wurde traue ich dem Ganzen nicht so recht, dazu wirkt es einfach zu merkwürdig und haben die Clintons einfach insgesamt zuviel Dreck am stecken.



Das FBI hat die Geschichte zwei Wochen vor der Wahl noch mal aufgerollt und meiner Meinung nach ist sie genau deswegen gescheitert, weil die Wähler, die Clinton wählen wollten, deswegen nicht mehr zur Wahl gegangen sind.
So betrachtet hat das FBI schon einen großen Einfluss auf die Wahl gehabt.
Und da das FBI bei Clinton nichts finden konnten, wurden die Ermittlungen eingestellt.
Frag die Fifa Leute, dann weißt du, dass das FBI sehr wohl hartnäckig sein kann und auch Ermittlungen voranschreiten lassen und die Leute vor die Justiz zerren können. Schließlich ist das FBI eine unabhängige Bundesbehörde. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, soviel wie ich gehört habe, will er sich langfristig als Weltpolizei zurückhalten und den Etat der Nato kürzen, sowie den Krieg im Nahen Osten mit Bodentruppen beenden und mit Russland kooperieren.



Er will mehr Geld von den Nato Staaten haben. Gleichzeitig will er mehr Geld ins Militär stecken.
Was kann das denn bedeuten?
Ganz einfach. Es geht im die US Interessen und deren Umsetzung.
Und den Krieg im nahen Osten kann er nicht beenden, das sollte klar sein, wenn man sich Afghanistan und Irak anschaut.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also bisher wurde das US Militär nur dazu eingesetzt den Bereich der Kontrolle im Nahen Osten zu erweitern und Ressourcen abzugreifen. Ich hoffe er wird sich weniger darauf spezialisieren unangenehme Regierungen zu stürzen und das betroffene Land dann in ein Chaos zu stürzen.



Er wird die Interessen der USA mit militärischen Mitteln durchsetzen. Wie die Interessen aussehen, weiß heute noch keiner, das wird sich in den nächsten 4 Jahren zeigen.
Danach wissen wir, ob die Welt sicherer geworden ist oder ob er mehr Schaden angerichtet hat als Bush.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also entweder du vernichtest die Islamisten oder du lässt aus strategischen Gründen das ganze später wieder aufflammen um einerseits der Kriegsindustrie einen Gefallen zu tun und andererseits um dadurch ohne großen Aufwand andere Länder zu US Satellitenstaaten zu machen. Ist sicherlich ein Streitpunkt.



Und wie willst du die Islamisten vernichten?
Die USA haben jahrelang in Afghanistan die Taliban vernichten wollen. Hat nicht geklappt, wie die letzen Anschläge in Afghanistan gezeigt haben.
Und der IS hat erst vor kurzen in Pakistan einen Anschlag verübt. Wie immer starben dabei mehr Muslime als andere Glaubensrichtungen. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vergleiche ich Clinton mit Trump, so weiß man von Clinton dass sie über ihre Opfer lacht und sofort in einen heißen Krieg in Syrien mit Russland einsteigen will. Trumo äußert sich da viel zurückhaltender, daher Trump.



Clinton will eine Flugverbotszone einrichten, was an Sich nicht verkehrt ist, denn dadurch kann verhindert werden, dass Assad seine Bevölkerung bombardiert.
Dass das im Rahmen einer Kooperation mit den Nato Staaten und Russland erfolgen muss, ist ebenso klar, und das weiß Clinton auch.
Und wo äußert sich Trump zurückhaltend?
Er will den IS wegbomben. Wie er sich das vorstellt und wie er das machen will, weiß keiner -- auch deswegen nicht, weil Trump überhaupt kein Team um sich hat.
Wer wird denn Außenminister? Seine Tochter?
Wer wird Finanzminister? Der Hedge Fond Typ, der mal bei Goldman Sachs war? Also zu der Elite gehört, die Trump eigentlich weghaben will?
Wer wird eigentlich Verteidigungsminister? Einer von der NRA, der gerne Vollautomatische Waffen an jedermann verkaufen will?

Trump hat keine Ahnung, wie Außenpolitik funktioniert. Wenn er sich da die falschen Berater holt, kann das ganz schnell nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2016)

Juhu, Antiamerikanismus bei Rechtspopulisten und Nazis uber Nacht verschwunden! | Netz gegen Nazis




Threshold schrieb:


> Das FBI hat die Geschichte zwei Wochen vor der Wahl noch mal aufgerollt und meiner Meinung nach ist sie genau deswegen gescheitert, weil die Wähler, die Clinton wählen wollten, deswegen nicht mehr zur Wahl gegangen sind.


Gescheitert ist Clinton durch das Wahlmann-System, welches bevölkerungsarme Bundesstaaten gegenüber Bevölkerungsreichen, wie z.B. Kalifornien, bevorteilt. Denn von der Anzahl der Wählerstimmen her, liegt Clinton vorne. Also die selbe Situation wie bei der Präsidentschaftswahl 2000, als Al Gore bei den Wählerstimmen vorne lag, aber Bush Jr. bei der Anzahl der Wahlmänner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gescheitert ist Clinton durch das Wahlmann-System, .


Beide sind im selben System angetreten. Vielleicht hätte Clinton mehr Werbung in den bevölkerungsschwachen Staaten machen sollen, wie es Trumps Strategie war.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oooch, neben der ganzen rassistischen Kackscheiße sagt Pegida also, Putin ist ein echter liebenswerter Freund. Soso.



Also ich denke nicht dass das jemand so sieht, das sagt in erster Linie mal die Presse über diese Leute und die Presse ist bekanntlich durch eine Vielzahl von Stiftungen, Think Tanks, Vereinen von Interessensgruppen finanziert, wie aufgeklärte Menschen wissen, Ausnahmen davon sind wenige und man merkt sofort durch das Wording wer das ist, denn das wording von neutralen Medien ist ein ganz anderes als von NATO Medien.



> Nein, Schaffe 89, Pegida hat überhaupt gar nichts mit Friedensbewegung zu tun.



"PEGIDA ist GEGEN Waffenlieferungen an verfassungsfeindliche, verbotene Organisationen wie z.B. PKK"
"PEGIDA ist FÜR die Einführung von Bürgerentscheidungen nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz!"
Die Positionen von Pegida – und ihre Damonisierung - Donner und DoriaDonner und Doria

PEGIDA fordert erstmals Stopp der Kriegshetze gegen Russland › COMPACT

Also Pegida ist mehr oder weniger ziemlich viel AFD, ein Teil sind linke Forderungen usw.. Das Positionspapier ist vernünftig, ich würde jederzeit allen Punkten zustimmen, komisch warum das so gehatet wird, kann ich leider gar nicht verstehen.



> Pegida legt den verbalen Grundstein
> für brennende Asylantenheime.



Da sind einige Redner gewesen mit deren Propaganda ich nicht einverstanden bin, ja durchaus, ich sehe mich eher dem, wenn man nach der alten Schule geht, dem linken Spektrum zugeordnet.

Aber was ist denn eigentlich mit den Friedensmahnwachen,? die waren angeblich auch alle Nazis und da demonstrierte man nicht für das Positionspapier der Pegida, sondern für Frieden und das hast du jetzt mal komplett ausgelassen, da kamen unter anderem so Beiträge wie dieser hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88xxWfegO_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> graut
> mir vor Deiner Meinung. Ich glaube, Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung, was eine Friedensbewegung ist. Unglaublich...



Als du meinst eine "linke" Friedensbewegung? Oder darf es keine "rechte" Friedensbewegung" sein? Oder was darf es denn sein? Am besten gar keine?



> Das ist so widerlich, abartig und pervers. Aber so kennen wir Herrn Bachmann, Frau Petry und andere Spießgesellen.



Der Fall der Frau Petry und des Schießbefehls ist wirklich ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass unsere Medien verlogen sind.
Ich empfehle nicht bei der Dämonisierung von Personen mitzumachen, egal ob links oder rechts, schwul oder hetero oder weißer oder schwarzer oder was auch immer. Ich stehe vollkommen hinter Petrys realer Aussage den sie in diesem Interview gemacht hat.

Anschauen kann man sichs hier, worum es denn genau ging:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRDjR92jN2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken hat nichts mit Friedensbewegung tun und noch viel weniger mit humanistischen Werten.



Jup, kann sein dass es Spinner gibt die sowas fordern, gibt auch auf der linken Seite Spinnereien von Leuten die in von der Bundesregierung finanzierten Taskforces arbeiten und sich nicht auf der Straße rumtreiben,bzw früher und Spitzel in der DDR waren. #realiable

Man nehme mal die Stiftung von Frau Kahane die Amadeo Antonio Stiftung und Mitglieder dieser Taskforce. Ist die überhaupt durch die Verfassung legitimiert? Danisch.de  >> Blog Archive   >> Internet-Zensur: Antwort aus dem Bundesjustizministerium

Hass, wohin man schaut: Wie eine Anti-Hatespeech-Broschure der Amadeu Antonio Stiftung Hass-Wellen im Social Web ausloste › Meedia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g--y0BPyUoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also mal kurz überlegen. "wir"....."die"... usw.. 
Entwickelt sich bei so einem Blödsinn wohl eher zu einem undemokratischen Werkzeug in Zukunft politische unliebsame Meinungen zu unterdrücken oder die Leute einfach wegzusperren.

Und wer ist da so dabei? Julia Schramm, ehemaliges Mitglied der Piratenpartei, linksextrem.
Aussagen:

"_«volksverhetzungsparagraf sollte reformiert werden, um z.b. diskriminierungs*formen wie sexismus einzuschließen.»_ - @_juliaschramm #dare2015[SUP][2]"
[/SUP]"

"Bomber-Harris, Flächenbrand // Deutschland wieder Ackerland!" #bombergate#twitterdemo[SUP][12]"[/SUP]
""Sauerkraut, Kartoffelbrei // Bomber Harris, Feuer frei!""

Merkel sagt ja auch nix gegen Erdogan, das ist vermutlich ihr glühendes Vorbild des Umbaus in eine Diktatur mit solchen Werkzeugen gegen Hatespeech vorzugehen, die uralt ist, Facebook gibts ja nicht seit gestern und die Hatespeech gegen Merkel oder andere Personen Gruppen usw.. gibts seit Jahren.



> Alleine schon auf die Idee zu kommen, "Die Welt" zu verlinken, zeigt, wie klein
> Dein medialer Horizont ist.



Ich verlinke eine Quelle um meiner Argumentation Substanz zu verleihen.
Dargelegt werden soll eine Nähe der Demonstranten positiv zu Russland, dafür gibt es x Quellen und du verurteilst mich jetzt, weil ich die Welt als eine spontane Quelle zitiere?

Was ist mit dir los? Willst du nun diskutieren, oder versuchen mich zu diskreditieren?
Die Welt passt nicht? Dann nehmen wir halt andere Quellen.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...echtsextreme-freunde-in-europa-a-1075461.html
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/inhalt/afd-pegida-putin-rechtsextremismus-100.html
http://www.dw.com/de/mit-russlandfahnen-gegen-islam-und-merkel/a-18864347
Keine positiven Verbindungen zu Russland?

Und natürlich wenn es um Russland geht, denn kommen Schlagwörter wie: perfide, Diktator usw..
Man kann perfekt diese Bewegung einerseits durch Nazi rufe schlechtmachen, *genauso wie bei den Friedensmahnwachen* übrigens, oder man stimmt ein in das Feindbild Russland das medial geschürt wird und verbindet die Leute die Russland nicht als Feind sehen auch mit diesem Feindbild, perfekt.

Also was haben wir: Nazis, perfide von Russland unterstütze rechtextreme Russlandfreunde, als Freunde eines Massenmörders, natürlich.
Und wir unterstützen mit unserer Geschichte Nazibattalione in der Ukraine, so schnell kann sich alles ändern. Solche Narrative werden immer dafür benutzt die Politik in die richtige Richtung zu treiben. Dachverband des NSU ist ja auch der Verfassungsschutz zum Beispiel, das sind so schöne Geschichten wo man die Fratze des Staatsterrorismus hautnah erleben kann.

Helmut Schmidt spricht von Staatsterrorismus
http://www.zeit.de/2007/36/Interview-Helmut-Schmidt/seite-7

Also dass Leute das nicht merken wie schlimm das alles mittlerweile schon geworden ist, ist wirklich beängstigend.

*Ach ja,  Kahanes Stiftung wollte den ZDF Beitrag übrigens löschen.*

Also ganz abschließend gesagt, mich interessiert überhaupt nicht was Spinner des rechten oder linken Spektrums für Dinge sagen, das lähmt die Debatte und ein Fortkommen ungemein, wichtig sind nur solche verfassungswidrigen Dinge die da in Planung sind, vor kurzem ein neues IT Überwachungsgesetz, dann diese Taskforce und und und und wir streiten uns über links-rechts, Populismus und Nicht Populismus.. wow..


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich wieder nicht. Dein Problem ist, das Du obskurden kruden Theorien glaubt, weil Du deren massiven Fehler nicht selber erkennst.



Ganz im Gegenteil ich glaube überhaupt nicht an obskure Theorien, solange es keinen Grund zur Annahme gibt, dass diese Theorien falsch sind.



> Es ist nicht damit geholfen, dir ein oder zwei Fakten und Erklärungen zu geben,


Gibt doch mal einen Fakt oder eine Erklärung für so einen Unsinn der dort passiert ist, das will ich gerne hören.



> Ich habe mich mit dem Thema ausgiebig auseinander gesetzt. Und ja, der Einschlag
> der Flugzeuge erklärt das folgende Verhalten der Gebäude in Gänze.



*Bei WTC7 geht es nicht um den Einschlag der Flugzeuge*. Das WTC7 ist das* dritte* Gebäude das an diesem Tag zusammenfiel, ohne großartige Beschädigung, sowie nur mit kleinen Bürofeuern versehen. Das  zeigt weiterhin deine Überheblichkeit und deine nicht vorhandene Bereitschaft einen einzigen Link anzuklicken den ich hier verlinke. Flugzeuge haben mit WTC7 genauso wenig zu tun wie Osama bin Laden und 9/11. Oder Massenvernichtungswaffen mit Saddam Hussein oder Giftgasanschläge mit Assad, oder Vietnam mit dem Angriff eines US-Bootes, oder sonst irgendwelchen hanebüchenen Narrativen für den deutschen Michel.



> Alles andere erklärt es nicht. Z.B. wer verantwortlich ist



Auch hier gibt es wenig Spielraum für Ideen, auch wenn es sich hier mehr oder weniger um Zufälle und Indizien handelt, sind diese enorm und beängstigend, nicht wegzudiskutieren, man kann sie sich ja mal anschauen.

Und die stimmen alle, auch nachzulesen in etlichen Büchern über 9/11  unter anderem von Andreas Bülow, der früher im Gremium zur Kontrolle der Geheimdienste saß und Minister für Forschung und Entwicklung war.  Hier mal der Link, ein Link von vielen die diese Zufälle auflisten.

Alles Schall und Rauch: 9/11 - Liste der vielen Zufalle




> Mit dem absurden "von Mikrotermiten zerfressen" macht man sich arg lächerlich.



Also ich habe mich hier keineswegs zur WTC1 und WTC2 geäußert da es bei diesen Gebäuden schwer ist eine klare und wohlbegründete Aussage zu treffen.
Ich empfehle dir mal den Grundriss des WTC Komplexes anzusehen, dann wird es dir vielleicht klarer worum es hier geht denn wie ich deine Aussage oben deute, kennst du denn nicht mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das WTC7 ist eingestürzt ohne Flugzeug, mit großem Abstand zu WTC1 und 2. Ansonsten ist keinerlei anderes Gebäude eingestürt. Nur 3!
WTC 1 WTC2 und WTC7 nicht mal die kleinen WTC Gebäude die direkt unter den WTC1 und WTC2 Turm standen und gelodert haben und von den Trümmern der Türme halb durchsiebt wurden.

Man wusste sogar bei WTC7 wann es einstürzt, bevor es einstürzte und das obwohl noch nie ein Stahlbetongebäude wegen Feuer eingestürzt ist, wie gesagt ohne Flugzeug und ohne großen wirklich schlimmen Brände.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOVxnwN6PnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassischerweise hat man bei WTC7 noch zuvor sämtliche Sprinkleranlagen abgeschaltet, damits wenigstens ein bisschen brennt, damit der Einsturz für einfache Gemüter nicht ganz so komisch wirkt.

Also nochmal: Beschäftige dich mal bisschen damit ansonsten brauchst du eigentlich nicht antworten, denn soviel Unwissen über diese Dinge ist ja fast fahrlässig, du wusstest nicht mal dass WTC7 existiert.
Also was soll deine Behauptung du hast dich damit befasst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...


Mein Gott, wer sich für Frieden engagieren will, geht zu entsprechenden  Institutionen, aber doch nicht zu Volksverhetzenden und die innere Ruhe  störendenen Pegida. Die würden, ließen man sie außer dumm rum zu  schwätzen machen, zu Bürgerkriegsähnlichen zuständewn im Land führen.  Wie kann man sich so disqualifizieren. Das ist ungefähr so, als würdest  Du i, Astrologenverband wissenschaftliche Methoden erlernen wollen.  Frieden bedeutet, Kriegflüchtlingen Hilfe zu geben und nicht Busse zu  stoppen und Leute zu verprügeln. Unglaublich.... ich kommen mir ein  klein wenig veralbert vor. Du kannst das nicht ernst meinen, oder?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Gibt doch mal einen Fakt oder eine Erklärung  für so einen Unsinn der dort passiert ist, das will ich gerne  hören.


Der offizielle Bericht ist in Bezug auf die Einstürze  des WTC in jeder Hinsicht schlüssig. Was gibt es daran zu rüttel,  abgesehen davon, das eine handvoll Dummschwätzer auf der Welt Geld damit  verdienen, dass sie Leichtgläubigen und ungebildeten Bücher über  absurde Sprengungen verkaufen.  Das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen....

Glaubst Du wirklich irgendwelchen dieser Youtube Blödeleien? Bemerkst Du nicht, wie Dich die Ersteller der Videos mit lautem Lachen an der Nase herum führen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wer sich für Frieden engagieren will, geht zu entsprechenden  Institutionen, aber doch nicht zu Volksverhetzenden und die innere Ruhe  störendenen Pegida.



Na schön wie du alle über den Kamm scherst, das ist ja passend, auch passend übrigens zur anderen Mahnwachen die als Rechte verunglimpft wurden, damit Kritik am System unterdrückt wird, finde ich toll von dir dass du diesen Hetzern die eben gegen solche Bewegungen hetzen auch eine Bühne gibst.

Hier mal ne Übersicht zu politisch motivierten Straftaten. Das sind die Linksextremen aber super dabei. Also ich weiß nicht, ich find die mindestens genauso schlimm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Frieden bedeutet, Kriegflüchtlingen Hilfe zu geben und nicht Busse zu stoppen und Leute zu verprügeln. Unglaublich.... ich kommen mir ein klein wenig veralbert vor. Du kannst das nicht ernst meinen, oder?



Ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen. Ich rede nicht von linker und rechter Gewalt gegen Menschen, ich rede von Demonstranten, das ist ein Unterschied.
Du wirst doch nicht glauben, dass ich Gewalt gegen wen auch immer gut heiße? Weder ein brennendes Asylantenheim, geausowenig aber ein brennender Wagen eines AFD Politikers wie der von Frau Petry. Ich glaub du hast den Blick für eine neutrale Sicht auf die Dinge verloren und kannst in deiner Überheblichkeit nicht über den Tellerrand blicken.



> Der offizielle Bericht ist in Bezug auf die Einstürze  des WTC in jeder Hinsicht schlüssig.



Deswegen fehlte der Bericht zu WTC 7 der Untersuchungskomission?
Überzeug dich doch selbst: National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States
Und im nach Druck durch die Öffentlichkeit, veröffentlichen Bericht des NIST zu WTC7 dann die Strukturzeichnungen sowie Parameter zur Simulation des Einsturzes?

Sag doch mal welchen Bericht  zu den Einstürzen des WTC du gelesen haben willst?



> Was gibt es daran zu rüttel,  abgesehen davon, das eine handvoll Dummschwätzer auf der Welt Geld damit  verdienen, dass sie Leichtgläubigen und ungebildeten Bücher über  absurde Sprengungen verkaufen.  Das ist nicht mehr zu ertragen....



Deine Überheblichkeit ist wirklich ungeschlagen und jetzt willst du nicht mal zugeben, dass du 

a)  Nicht wusstest dass 3 Gebäude an diesemTag zusammenfielen
b)  Es keine Untersuchung zu Gebäude 7 im 9/11 Comissionbericht gab
c)  Du keinen Link meiner Beiträge jemals angeschaut hast, um das zu erfahren
d) Du einfach deine Augen verschließt damit du sagen kannst "Seht her ich habe recht und andere sind alle Spinner"



> Glaubst Du wirklich irgendwelchen dieser Youtube Blödeleien?



Physiker und Architekten wie Richard Gage oder David Chandler sind also "Youtube Blödeleien"? Youtube ist eine Plattform wo Inhalte hochgeladen werden, Youtube ist etwas wie eine Zeitung. Nur dass du dort Informationen suchen kannst, die dich interessieren und dir nicht Informationen vorgekaut werden.

Ich warte immer noch auf deine Physikalischen Aussagen  und Begründungen zu WTC* 7* die du angekündigt hast und damit sind nicht die Türme gemeint, aber ob du jemals zwischen zwei Türmen, also WTC1 und WTC2 und dem WTC7 unterscheiden können wirst?

Ich habe dich jetzt schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht um Flugzeuge geht, noch geht es um die Zwillingstürme.



> Bemerkst Du nicht, wie Dich die Ersteller der Videos mit lautem Lachen an der Nase herum führen?



Wer ist denn der Ersteller des Videos? Und was für ein Video meinst du denn bitte? Könntest du mal eine einzige meiner Fragen beantworten?
Aber ich glaub das wird nix mehr. Du hast wirklich das Zeug zum Politiker. So tun als würde man nix verstehen, nur um recht zu behalten und vorher nicht mal Ahnung haben worum es geht, und dann irgend ein Zeug labern, nach dem Motto ich hab alles als "Physiker" gegengeprüft und hab das Thema lange behandelt usw... und dann nicht mal den Ablauf der Ereignisse grob im Blick haben.

Du kannst mir ja mal Erklärungen zu meinem Post von letzter Seite zu WTC7 liefern, was die Einsturzgeschwindigkeit angeht, die ist nämlich ein und dieselbe zu einer ganz handelsüblichen Gebäudesprengung, also was sagt der Physiker nun dazu?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpAp8eCEqNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2,5 Sekunden komplett im freien Fall. Was sagst du denn nun dazu @ interessierterUser? Bisher hüllst du dich ja in Schweigen.
Wie soll denn so ein Einsturz möglich sein, bei 81 tragenden Säulen? Das ist schlicht nur möglich wenn das Gebäude gesprengt wurde.

Übrigens hat der Besitzer das auch ganz klar eingeräumt, das kommt auch noch dazu.
Aber trotzdem schafft man es die Leute so zu manipulieren, dass sie die Realität nicht akzeptieren können, das ist wirklich Orwell 1984.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYJ1wxb_8y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder muss ich dir das auf deutsch übersetzen? 

Aber mal abschließend.

Wir wissen Gebäude WTC7 wurde an 9/11 gesprengt, wir wissen es gab insgesamt 5 Militärübungen an diesem Tag, diese Militärübungen beinhalteten Simulationen die genau die Realität abbilden sollten die an 9/11 dann zur Realität wurden.

Operation Global Guardian, Operation Northern Vigilant, Operation Vigilant Guardian, Operation Northern Guardian und Operation Vigilant Warrior

Woher weiß der Osama aus der Höhle in Afghanistan nur davon, dass genau an diesem Tag ein Anschlag perfekt sei, hat er sich wohl mit seinem Nokia Handy ins Pentagon Netz gehacked... nunja soll sich jeder selbst dazu Gedanken machen.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2016)

So den Quark der letzten Seiten habe ich mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen, ich möchte nur kurz eines loswerden:
Der Analyst sieht sich die Fakten an und bildet daraus dann die Geschichte, der Verschwörungstheoretiker denkt sich erst die Geschichte aus und sucht dann nach den passenden Fakten


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> So den Quark der letzten Seiten habe ich mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen



Dein Fehler, denn es ist kein Quark, sondern die Realität.



> Der Analyst sieht sich die Fakten an und bildet daraus dann die Geschichte, der Verschwörungstheoretiker denkt sich erst die Geschichte aus und sucht dann nach den passenden Fakten



Nö, das wurde eigentlich nicht gemacht. Es wurden eigentlich alle Fakten penibel zusammengetragen, es wurden Fragen gestellt und abschließend Schlüsse gezogen.
Das kannst du unter anderem hier erfahren.
Who Are These 2,000 Architects and Engineers?

Das sind unter anderem Harvard und Yale Absolventen und keine Spinner, aber dazu bedarf es natürlich einer Recherche und wer tut sowas schon. Unangenehme Wahrheiten kehrt man selbstverständlich mittels kognitiver Dissonanz unter den Teppich.

Mal alle wesentlichen Punkte zu WTC7:

*WTC Building #7, a 47-story high-rise not hit by an airplane, exhibited all the characteristics of classic controlled demolition with explosives:*


Rapid onset of collapse
Sounds of explosions
Symmetrical structural failure
Free-fall acceleration through the path of what was greatest resistance
Imploded, collapsing completely, landing almost in its own footprint
Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic-like clouds
Expert corroboration from the top European controlled demolition professional
Foreknowledge of "collapse" by media, NYPD, FDNY

Wer das als Unsinn abtut, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen sorry.

Hier hast du einen Controlled Demolition Experten aus den Niederlanden, der eine kontrollierte Sprengung eindeutig bestätigt und der muss es ja schließlich wissen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3DRhwRN06I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das sind unter anderem Harvard und Yale Absolventen und keine Spinner, aber dazu bedarf es natürlich einer Recherche und wer tut sowas schon.



Also ich bin mir nicht sicher das es nicht auch in Harvard und Yale Spinner gibt / gegeben hat. 
Ein Blatt Papier, auch wen es von einer "Elite-Universiät" stammt gibt schließlich noch keinen Aufschluss darüber wie "normal" eine Person seine Umwelt wahr nimmt.
Schließlich gab es im dritten Reich auch einen Haufen studierter Nazigrößen, einige von denen haben auch an renomierten Universitäten studiert, und alle von denen waren trotzdem überzeugte Nationalsozialisten.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2016)

Du könntest ja auch mal wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verlinken und nicht ständig nur irgendwelche youtube Videos


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2016)

Nur weil man studiert hat kann man trotzdem ein Idiot sein.

WTC7 hat stundenlang gebrannt, mehrere Stockwerke waren von Trümmerteilen zerstört und dann ist es eingestürzt, Ende der Story.

Davon ab weiß ich nicht was das mit Trump zu tun haben soll?!


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur weil man studiert hat kann man trotzdem ein Idiot sein.
> 
> WTC7 hat stundenlang gebrannt, mehrere Stockwerke waren von Trümmerteilen zerstört und dann ist es eingestürzt, Ende der Story.
> 
> Davon ab weiß ich nicht was das mit Trump zu tun haben soll?!



Ich habe alle relevanten Fakten dazu geliefert, wer diese nicht ansieht und sich nicht dafür interessiert, das ist nicht mein Problem, aber hört auf mitzudiskutieren wenn ihr dazu keine Lust habt und vor allem hört auf so einen Unsinn zu verbreiten dass wenn ein Stahlgebäude ein bisserle brennt, dass es dann in Freifallgeschwindigkeit einstürzen soll. Das kannst du deinen Kindern Abends im Bett erzählen, aber nicht nem halbwegs vernünftigen Menschen oder solche Verschwörunsgtheorien im Forum kund tun. Halte dich lieber an Experten die dir das erklären wie im vorherigen Video.

Und die Trump Connection zu dem ganzen wurde im Laufe des Threads schon mehrmals erwähnt, dazu muss man halt lesen, ich bin soweit hier raus, hat eh keinen Sinn anderen netterweise Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, da wird man nur dumm angepflaumt, wenn Weltbilder drohen einzustürzen.

Na fällt das Gebäude halt zusammen, mit 81 tragenden Säulen quer übers Gebäude verteilt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schließlich gab es im dritten Reich auch einen Haufen studierter Nazigrößen, einige von denen haben auch an renomierten Universitäten studiert, und alle von denen waren trotzdem überzeugte Nationalsozialisten.



Und was hat das jetzt mit den Fakten zu tun? Du Spekulierst jetzt lieber ob manche da nicht ganz koscher sind, anstatt dich mit den Fakten des Einsturzes zu beschäftigen? Wer ist jetzt nun der Verschwörungstheoretiker? 

"Du könntest ja auch mal wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verlinken und nicht ständig nur irgendwelche youtube Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Da musst du halt die Beiträge auch lesen, du hast ja erst in vorherigem Beitrag noch geschrieben, dass du alles gar nicht angeschaut hast und jetzt willst du also wissen, welche Quellen dort überall verlinkt wurden?

Zitait von dir:

"So den Quark der letzten Seiten habe ich mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen,"

Und es ist auch völlig klar, dass du nirgends in den Medien diese Dinge serviert bekommst, ist doch völlig ausgeschlossen.

http://www.europhysicsnews.org/articles/epn/pdf/2016/04/epn2016474p21.pdf

Falls jemand Youtube als Quelle nicht mag, kann er ja mal diesen Link sich anschauen oder eben auf die Seiten gehen die ich ebenso schon lange verlinkt habe, das aber jetzt nicht nochmal mache, weil mir der Nerv dazu fehlt.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2016)

Weißt du überhaupt was wissenschaftlich arbeiten bedeutet?

Irgendwie wirkt dem nämlich nicht so ^^


----------



## Seeefe (14. November 2016)

Also die Seite AE911Truth — Architects & Engineers Investigating the destruction of all three World Trade Center skyscrapers on September 11 - Home wirkt für mich genau so seriös, wie www.in-einer-woche-20.000€-verdienen.net


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt was wissenschaftlich arbeiten bedeutet?
> 
> Irgendwie wirkt dem nämlich nicht so ^^


Vermutlich nicht. Damit haben die meisten VTler aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Ein paar Halbwahrheiten hier, ein paar Zahlen, kritische Stimmen von "studierten/wichtigen" Personen, fertig.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gescheitert ist Clinton durch das Wahlmann-System, welches bevölkerungsarme Bundesstaaten gegenüber Bevölkerungsreichen, wie z.B. Kalifornien, bevorteilt. Denn von der Anzahl der Wählerstimmen her, liegt Clinton vorne. Also die selbe Situation wie bei der Präsidentschaftswahl 2000, als Al Gore bei den Wählerstimmen vorne lag, aber Bush Jr. bei der Anzahl der Wahlmänner.



Ich meine jetzt die Swing States und die Staaten, die eigentlich fest in demokratischer Hand waren. Wären die Clinton Wähler nicht weg geblieben, hätte sie ihre "Blaue Wand" gewonnen und daneben sicher auch Ohio und Florida.
Hat sie aber nicht, und deswegen hat sie es nicht geschafft.
Klar, man könnte überdenken, dass in bevölkerungsreichen Staaten mehr Wahlmänner hat als jetzt, weil prozentual zur Bevölkerung Staaten wie Wyoming mehr Wahlmänner hat als Kalifornien, aber willst du das exakt 1:1 rechnen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dein Fehler, denn es ist kein Quark, sondern die Realität.


Richtig, es ist die persönliche Realität der Verschwörungstheoretiker.

Eine Brücke zur Realität der anderen Menschen kann man nicht mehr schlagen.
Diese Menschen sind verloren, weg, irgendwo in ihrer eigenen Welt gefangen..
Da lohnt auch keine Diskussion.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur weil man studiert hat kann man trotzdem ein Idiot sein.


Es geht um die Methode hinter einer Arbeit. Die erkennt man sehr schnell.
Wer studiert hat, kann Mehoden nutzen, die für andere Transparent und
nachvollziehbar sind. Es muss das nicht, es gibt genug fehlerhafte Studien,
was irgendwelche VTLer von sich geben, ist in der Regel nur eine wage
Meinung, aber kein Wissen. Man nennt es postfaktisch. ....



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle relevanten Fakten dazu geliefert


Keine Ahnung, wie Du auf die Idee kommst, alle "relevanten" Fakten geliefert
zu haben. Ich warte auf eine einzigen zusammenfassende und wissenschaftlich
abgesicherte Studie, in der der offizielle Bericht Stück für Stück analysiert und 
bewertet wird. Weisst Du, was so etwas ist? Oder hast Du keine Ahnung, wie
wissenschaaftliches Arbeiten funktioniert?


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, es ist die persönliche Realität der Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> 
> Eine Brücke zur Realität der anderen Menschen kann man nicht mehr schlagen.
> Diese Menschen sind verloren, weg, irgendwo in ihrer eigenen Welt gefangen..
> Da lohnt auch keine Diskussion.





Den 2. Absatz könnte man auch wunderbar in Bezug auf manche Linke anwenden.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, es ist die persönliche Realität der Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> 
> Eine Brücke zur Realität der anderen Menschen kann man nicht mehr schlagen.
> Diese Menschen sind verloren, weg, irgendwo in ihrer eigenen Welt gefangen..
> Da lohnt auch keine Diskussion.



Als kleine Verbildlichung:
Der Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet einen Stuhl als Tisch und fängt dann , anhand dieser vermeintlichen Tatsache, an zu diskutieren.
Ob es jetzt sinnig ist dagegen an zu argumentieren, wo doch der Stuhl offensichtlich kein Tisch ist, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen


----------



## OField (14. November 2016)

> Gescheitert ist Clinton durch das Wahlmann-System, welches bevölkerungsarme Bundesstaaten gegenüber Bevölkerungsreichen, wie z.B. Kalifornien, bevorteilt. Denn von der Anzahl der Wählerstimmen her, liegt Clinton vorne. Also die selbe Situation wie bei der Präsidentschaftswahl 2000, als Al Gore bei den Wählerstimmen vorne lag, aber Bush Jr. bei der Anzahl der Wahlmänner.



Zwar hat Clinton mehr Stimmen als Trump, aber schaut man sich die Stimmen für Obama in den letzten Wahlen an, sieht man dass Clinton erstaunlich wenig Stimmen erhalten hat. So gesehen hat Trump gewonnen, weil Clinton einfach unglaublich unbeliebt war.

@Off Topic

Zu WTC 7. Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man es gesprengt hat. Wieso sollte man es tun? Um Akten zu vernichten? Kann man die nicht durch den Schredder jagen und warum sollte man überhaupt welche Anlegen, wenn man sie im Nachhinein nicht haben will? Es ergibt keinen Sinn einen so großen Aufwand zu betreiben, um angebliche Beweise zu vernichten, das geht doch viel einfacher. Zu mal es im Gegenteil sogar das Risiko vergrößert entdeckt zu werden. Die Sprengsätze müssen montiert werden, dafür braucht man Fachleute, also wieder mehr Mitwisser etc. etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Den 2. Absatz könnte man auch wunderbar in Bezug auf manche Linke anwenden.


Schön, also nur manche. Ich hätte sehr viele gesagt, denke ich alleine an Nutzer esotherischer Mittelchen. 
Bildung schließt Dummheit nicht aus.

Bei rechten Rädelsführern, Kameradschaftsdeppen, Pedigisten oder radikalisierten AfDlern erkenne ich 
dagegen  ausschließlich Menschen, deren Aussagen als "postfaktisch" einzustufen sind.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...


Quellen Angaben?



blautemple schrieb:


> Als kleine Verbildlichung:
> Der Verschwörungstheoretiker bezeichnet einen Stuhl als Tisch und fängt  dann , anhand dieser vermeintlichen Tatsache, an zu diskutieren.
> Ob es jetzt sinnig ist dagegen an zu argumentieren, wo doch der Stuhl  offensichtlich kein Tisch ist, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen
> 
> ...


Es ist wirklich schlimm, wieviele Menschen eindeutigen Blödsinn nicht erkennen. Ich habe schon lange
keinen Fernseher mehr, weil Sendungen inhaltslos sind. Wer nicht erkennt, das Reportagen zu welchem
Thema auch immer, einzig und allein der Unterhalt dienen, hat den Sinn von Fernsehen nicht verstanden.

Der Höhepunkt war eine Reportage zu der Vermutung, in Seveso ist kein Unfall passiert, sondern es wurden
Dioxine als Kampfmittel hergestellt. Ein hartnäckiger Journalist, der sich keine Spur von den Methoden der
VTLer unterschied, und der nur hahnebüchenen Blödsinn von sich gab. Jier etwas stimmigen, und da auch, 
aber wie der Informtiker sagt "shit in - shit out"

Es geht bei der Herstellung von komplexen Molekülen sehr oft um die Temperatur. Bei 20°C veränderter
Temperatur entstehen oft aus denselben Edukten andere prozentuale Zusammensetzungen der Produkte.
Jetzt hatte dieser Dummschwätzer eine Konstruktionszeichung mit den max. möglichen Temperaturen,
für die Anlagenteile spezifiziert waren. Das hat aber nicht damit zu tun, dass diese Temperatur im Betrieb
genutzt wurde. Und auf diesem Missverständnis baute seine jahrelange Recherche auf mit übelsten
Manipulativen Mitteln.

Jeder, der einmal mehrere Stunden interviewt wurde und hinterher den 1-5 min Zusammenschnitt gesehen
hat, versteht, was ich meine. Real gemachte Ausagen und Zusammenschnitt haben in der Regel nichts
miteinander zu tun. Es hat Unterhaltungswert, mehr nicht...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit den Fakten zu tun? Du Spekulierst jetzt lieber ob manche da nicht ganz koscher sind, anstatt dich mit den Fakten des Einsturzes zu beschäftigen? Wer ist jetzt nun der Verschwörungstheoretiker?



Ich spekuliere hier garnichts. Ich weise dich nur darauf hin das ein Studium an einer Universität, auch wen diese Harvard oder Yale heißt, kein Prädikat dafür ist das der Inhalt deswegen glaubhaft , bzw. glaubhafter, oder besser, richtiger wäre.
Das beobachtet man leider sehr oft das Leute darauf verweisen das die vermeintlichen "Beweise", "Fakten", "Indizien" und "Theorien" von Personen stammen die hier und dort studiert haben, oder anderwertig renomiert seien und sie ja deshalb wissen müssen wovon sie reden, ist aber nunmal nicht automatisch so.
Merkt man auch immer sehr schön im Fernsehn, bei diversen Talksendungen, wo dann "renomierte Spezialisten" eingeladen werden und die am Ende auch nur einen Haufen Mist von sich gegeben haben und / oder man nach 5 Minuten merkt das sie sich nur im Interesse einer kleinen Interessensgruppe (Lobby) äußern und das trotz hochtrabenden Werdegang und Abschlüssen nicht viel wirkliche Substanz hinter ihren Ansichten steckt.  

Ergo, wie gesagt, der / die Herren mögen dort studiert haben, aber das kannst du 200 mal betonend dazu schreiben, das macht ihre Inhalte nicht automatisch besser / glaubwürdiger / fachkundiger.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. November 2016)

Einmal unsere Medien vorführen? Kommt sofort! 

Der Trump-Effekt: Medien, Prognosen und Experten - YouTube


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Einmal unsere Medien vorführen? Kommt sofort!
> 
> Der Trump-Effekt: Medien, Prognosen und Experten - YouTube



Unsere Medien haben also Auswirkungen auf das Wahlverhalten in den USA?


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, es ist die persönliche Realität der Verschwörungstheoretiker.



Dein Problem ist folgendes:

Erstmal fehlende Logik, fehlendes phsyikalisches Verständnis, fehlende Bereitschaft sich damit zu beschäftigen, denn ich, so nett wie ich bin, habe alle weiterführenden Links zur Kritik an der Methodik der Analyse der Einsturzes von WTC7 geliefert und da ging esvor allem um die Schlüsselpunkte, warum die NIST Untersuchung unmöglich stimmen kann, du kannst gerne die Analyse und Gegenanalysen anschauen, die auch schon verlinkt wurden, schon lange.

Du kannst gerne die Untersuchung des NISThttp://ws680.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861610 
und dir deren Messmethoden ansehen, die entsprechen keinen wissenschaftlichen Standards, da sie auch ihr Daten der Computermodelle nicht veröffentlichen, sondern unter Verschluss halten.  Gegenargumentationen gegen diese Messmethodiken und Schlussfolgerungen kamen x fach, aber du hast ja nicht reingeschaut in diesen Bericht, geschweige denn die Gegendarstellungen, Analysen der Non Profit Organisation, geschweige denn hast du gewusst dass es überhaupt WTC7 gibt.

Also wie gesagt weniger überheblich sein und weniger Unsinn verbreiten.

Der Knackpunkt warum das phsyikalischisch unmöglich ist, ist hier:

The time that the roofline took to fall 18 stories or 73.8 m (242 ft) was approximately 5.4 s.  The 
theoretical time for free fall (i.e., at gravitational acceleration) was computed from 
gh2t=where 

t= time, s;h= distance, m (ft); andg= gravitational acceleration, 9.81 m/s

2(32.2 ft/s2). This time 

was approximately 3.9 s.  Thus, the average time for the upper 18 stories to collapse, based on video 

evidence, was approximately 40 percent longer than the computed free fall time. 

Also NIST versuchte zerust die Tatsache zu übergehen dass ein großer Teil des Einsturzes, nämlich 2,5s mit Beschleunigung des freien Falles zusammenstürzten und sie erklären es wäre kein freier Fall, weil es ja insgesamt 40% länger gedauert hat.

Warum habe ich also das Video von David Chandler verlinkt?

-weil die Analyse von David Chandler die de facto falsche  Behauptung des NIST-Sprecher Shyam Sunder, dass es keinen freien Fall  gegeben habe, widerlegt. David Chandler beweist das Gegenteil und damit ist der Case Closed, da freier Fall phsyikalisch unmöglich ist -  außer es verlieren ein Großteil der Säulen gleichzeitigan Tragkraft und Festigkeit, was vom Aufbau der tragenden 81 Säulen nicht haltbar ist.

Jeglicher Widerstand, der nennenswert über den Luftwiderstand hinaus  geht, hält eine Masse ab, mit der Geschwindigkeit zu stürzen die die  Anziehungskraft der Erde vorgibt, nur mal so.

Also sofern du das für möglich hältst ist das maßgeblich deiner offensichtlichen Inkompetenz geschuldet.

Duktilitat – Wikipedia



> Eine Brücke zur Realität der anderen Menschen kann man nicht mehr schlagen.
> Diese Menschen sind verloren, weg, irgendwo in ihrer eigenen Welt gefangen..



Ja du bist in einer Welt von kognitiver Dissonanz gefangen, wo du einfachste Physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten ignorierst, damit dein Weltbild nicht zusammenfällt.
Hier  kannst du dich ja als "Physiker" mit weiterführenden Links und unabhängigen Analysen zu WTC7 und zu den Türmen austoben und dir die 1,1GB Datenbasis runterziehen.
http://www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/bazant/PDFs/Papers/476.pdf
WTC 7 Evaluation

http://www1.ae911truth.org/de/beweise.html

Was glaubst du denn warum eine unabhängige Untersuchung des Einsturzes von WTC 7 so massiv geblockt wird und warum die Parameter der WTC 7 Einsturz-Simulation und des ganzen Berichtes nicht freigegeben werden?

http://cryptome.org/nist070709.pdf
http://www1.ae911truth.org/en/faqs/733-faq-11-does-the-nist-wtc-7-computer-animation-of-the-collapse-prove-that-the-skyscraper-came-down-by-fire.htm




> Es muss das nicht, es gibt genug fehlerhafte Studien,




Die Studie des NIST ist fehlerhaft, weil von der Regierung vorgegeben wird ein irreales Szenario zu erschaffen, also den Einsturz eines Gebäudes zu erklären, das mittels einer Sprengung heruntergebracht wurde., aber diese Sprengung möglichst nicht zu erwähnen, obwohl es sogar vom Gebäudeeigentümer persönlich bestätigt wurde, das erfordert schon viel Druck und Drohungen  also ermordert zu werden, oder seinen Job zu verlieren, wenn man nicht Spurt und diesen Unsinn zum Besten gibt. 



> was irgendwelche VTLer von sich geben, ist in der Regel nur eine wage
> Meinung, aber kein Wissen. Man nennt es postfaktisch.



Weil von den Massenmedien irgendwelche Spinner interviewt werden die glauben die Erde sei eine Scheibe oder es gab keine Flugzeuge die in das WTC 1 und 2 einschlugen? Nein, die Schuld daran, warum Systemkritiker so wahrgenommen werden liegt an einer Strategie des Systems andersdenkende für dumm zu halten und das funktioniert hervorragend mit der kognitiven Dissonanz die du hier zeigst.



> Keine Ahnung, wie Du auf die Idee kommst, alle "relevanten" Fakten geliefert
> zu haben.



Ja, die Punkte die eben die offizielle Theorie eines Einsturzes wegen Bränden widerlegen und der Schlüssel dazu ist das Video von David Chandler, welche ich hier verlinkt habe. Natürlich kannst du das auch anhand einer Publikation nachlesen, das wurde alles schon verlinkt.
Es läuft derzeit in Alaska eine unabhängige Studie zum Einsturz von WTC7 mittels crowdfounding finanziert, die Studie des NIST ist ja wie geagt nichts wert, das würdest du merken wenn du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigen würdest und die Quellen ansehen würdest.



> Ich warte auf eine einzigen zusammenfassende und wissenschaftlich
> abgesicherte Studie, in der der offizielle Bericht Stück für Stück analysiert und
> bewertet wird. Weisst Du, was so etwas ist? Oder hast Du keine Ahnung, wie
> wissenschaaftliches Arbeiten funktioniert?



Ja den gibt es von einer US-Behörde und der ist aufgrund einfachster phsykalischer Erkenntnisse und aufgrund der Tatsache dass sie ihre Simulationen nicht der Öffentlichkeit zuer Verfügung stellen, nichts wert. Aber wenn du die fundamentalen phsyikalischen Probleme, die sich anhand dieses NIST Berichtest manifestieren nicht verstehst, die ich hier verlinkt habe, dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Den 2. Absatz könnte man auch wunderbar in Bezug auf manche Linke anwenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Linke  neigen dazu das System in dem sie sich befinden deutlich weniger in  Frage zu stellen, das ist auch der Grund warum interessierterUser so  dermaßen überheblich auf vernünftige Beiträge von mir reagiert. 
Er  bastelt sich eine eigene Realität innerhalb des Systems zusammen und  wenn massive Widersprüche auftauchen die das System ins Wanken bringen,  sowie komplett zerstören, versucht er das mit Überheblichkeit und  Arroganz herunterzuspielen.

Er arbeitet auch nicht mit Quellen  die seine Thesen zu Politik und 9/11 wirklich unterstützen, sondern  weitgehend mit Dogmen und einfachster Polemik, so nach dem Motto:

"Ich beschäftige mich aber nicht weiter mit Aussagen. Er hat sich  in meinen Augen durch seine Äußerungen völlig  disqualifiziert."

Und dann ist die Debatte auch schon zu Ende.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2016)

Bevor Du irgendwelchen Blödsinn verteilst, solltest Du ihn lernen, zu bewerten. Darum empfahl ich 
Dir vor Seiten ein Physikstudium, oder ähnliches. Es hilft enorm, um absurden Humbug von vermutlich 
stimmenden Daten zu unterscheiden. 

Hast Du Dir den Film über die Art und Weise der Manipulation von Verschwörungstherien angesehen? 
Kubrick, Nixon und der Mann im Mond "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvuCzoaYvE

Die erste Frage an Dich war, ab welcher Szene Du bemerkt hast, dass man es hier nicht einer
ernst zu nehmenden Reportage zu tun hat. An welchem Punkt ist es Dir aufgefallen? Schau ers
Dir an, anstatt seitenweise Dinge zu senden, an denen Dich geschcikte Spaßekenmacher an der
Nase herum führen und einen Heidenspass dabei haben, wie ihre Halbwahrheiten begierlich
aufgenommen und verbreitet werden.

z.B. der Punkt mit der freien Fall. Zitat: _ "Jeglicher Widerstand,  der nennenswert über den Luftwiderstand hinaus  geht, hält eine Masse  ab, mit der Geschwindigkeit zu stürzen die die  Anziehungskraft der Erde  vorgibt, nur mal so."_
Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung sind zwei elementar unterschiedliche Dinge. Wer das ich versteht, 
sollte in Ruhe mit dem Basiswissen anfangen.

Und noch einmal 5,4s sind erheblich weniger als 3,9s. Wo ist das Problem? Da ist keines. Und warum verlinkst
Du Duktilität? Ein schönes Wort, aber wie immer völlig ohne Inhalt. Es geht, wenn überhaupt um Formänderungs-
arbeit. Wie hoch ist die denn bei Stahlträgern des WTC im Verhältnis zur Energie des Gebäudes, die im freien 
Fall frei wird? Hmmm, goßes Schweigen, oder? Dann rechne Dir einfach mal schnell aus, mit welcher Fallbeschleunigung
Das Dach herunter kam und setze das ins Verhältnis zu g. Mach es einfach mal und nenn uns das Ergebnis. Das dauert
auf einem Papierzettel keine Minute.Mach es also einfach und sende uns das Ergebnis mit Deiner Interpretation
Hinweis: s=1/2a t^2

_"Das kann nicht sein" _ist eine VTLer "Beweisführung, aber keine physikalische...


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2016)

@ OField

Bei Operation Nothwoods oder Operation Mongoose hätte doch der Amerikanischen Bevölkerung eine ähnliche Lügengeschichte aufgetischt werden sollen um einen Krieg mit Kuba zu forcieren, das wissen wir doch aus den deklassifizierten Dokumenten.



> Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man es gesprengt hat.



Also erstmal existiert das physikalische Faktum ( Einsturz des Gebäudes mit Fallbeschleunigung ) , hinzukommt die Bestätigung durch den Gebäudeigentümer der das in einem Interview klar eingeräumt hat man habe es auch Gründen gesprengt, weil so viele Leute schon gestorben sind an diesem Tag und man daher weitere Tote verhindern wollte. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jPzAakHPpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mann war Teil dieser Verschwörung und wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach nicht, dass die kontrollierte Sprengung des Gebäude 7 nicht öffentlich bekannt gemacht werden darf, das ist alles. Später ignorierte er sämtliche Fragen zu seiner Behauptung und spielte den Alzheimer Patienten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=877gr6xtQIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und der unbefangene Experte Danny Jowenko bestätigte ganz deutlich eine kontrollierte Sprengung, es ist doch auch ganz offensichtlich das es eine ist.
Es sprechen ganz einfache physikalische Gesetze dafür...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=et2wI1mmDcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Die Sprengsätze müssen montiert werden, dafür braucht man Fachleute, also wieder mehr Mitwisser etc. etc.



Ja, natürlich müssen diese montiert werden und die wurden auch montiert, das belegt die Studie von Niels Harrit dass solches Material verwendet wurde.

http://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf

Von allen Seiten, Medien, Regierungen usw.. werden diese Leute angegriffen, verunglimpft und als Verschwörungstheoretiker hingestellt, ein studierter Wissenschaftler.., auch werden sie teilweise von Geheimdiensten getötet wie es dem 2003 ermordeten Mikribiologen erging der massive Zweifel an der Existenz von Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak hegte.

David Kelly (Mikrobiologe) – Wikipedia

Und zusätzlich noch was neues zu Trump:

Christina Wilkie auf Twitter: "Formal readout of Trump/Putin call. Trump told Putin "he looks forward to strong, enduring relationship with Russia." https://t.co/bUlqGOPQ9K"

Tja sieht wohl so aus als ob es endlich eine Entspannung der angespannten Weltlage geben wird.
Aber die Schreiber in den Redaktionen können auch Gespräche zwischen Trump und Putin als negativ darstellen, das ist eine neue Ära der Propaganda.

Zu lesen unter anderem hier:

Wladimir Putin: Trump will starke Beziehungen zu Russland | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bevor Du irgendwelchen Blödsinn verteilst, solltest Du ihn lernen, zu bewerten. Darum empfahl ich
> Dir vor Seiten ein Physikstudium, oder ähnliches.



Deine Empfehlungen interessieren mich nicht, denn mir geht es schlicht um die Sache und nicht um deine Strategie andere mundtot zu machen, sei es entweder auf politischer Ebene oder auf suggestiver Ebene.



> Die erste Frage an Dich war, ab welcher Szene Du bemerkt hast, dass man es hier nicht einer
> ernst zu nehmenden Reportage zu tun hat.



Also nur mal davon abgesehen dass ich den Film und die Intention kenne, was tut dieser Film jetzt zur Sache und was trägt er zur Diskussion bei?
Du willst mir einreden dass Wissenschaftler die sich in dieser Non-Profit Vereinigung zusammengeschlossen haben und seit Jahren unter schwersten Bedingungen arbeiten ( Kündigungen, Morddrohungen, Verunglimpfungen ) alles Menschen sind die auf dein verlinktes Filmchen da hereinfallen?



> z.B. der Punkt mit der freien Fall.



Den Punkt den du nach wie vor nicht verstanden hast und was die Feststellungen und Behauptungen des NIST im Bezug auf den Einsturz von WTC7 dadurch an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.



> Du Duktilität?



Du musst in Zusammenhängen denken lernen, das ist dir offenbar fremd.
Preisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied einer Glassäule und einer Stahlbetonsäule? Die Verformung hinsichtlich der Duktilität.
Massive Gebäude haben einen Widerstand, der nicht nur aus Luft besteht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShCZjACCRTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber bevor das weiter eskaliert ignoriere ich dich lieber mal, das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Unsere Medien haben also Auswirkungen auf das Wahlverhalten in den USA?



Es zeigt wunderbar wie katastrophal die daneben lagen, wie eigentlich nahezu durchgehend seit 1 1/2 Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (15. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> [...] hinzukommt die Bestätigung durch den Gebäudeigentümer der das in einem Interview klar eingeräumt hat man habe es auch Gründen gesprengt, weil so viele Leute schon gestorben sind an diesem Tag und man daher weitere Tote verhindern wollte.


Statt hier Geschichten vom Pferd zu erzählen:


> Ein fehlgedeutetes Zitat Silversteins wurde eine weit verbreitete der Verschwörungstheorien zum 11. September 2001: Er habe mit der Aussage _maybe the smartest thing to do is pull it_ in einem Gespräch mit dem Chef des New York Fire Department  einen Befehl zur Sprengung zugegeben. Denn der Ausdruck „pull it“  bedeute bei Gebäudeabrissfirmen den Befehl zur Auslösung einer  vorbereiteten Sprengung.[SUP][3][/SUP]  Silverstein wies diese Vorwürfe stets zurück: Er habe die Evakuierung  des instabilen Gebäudes vorgeschlagen, um keine weiteren Verluste an  Menschenleben zu riskieren. Diesen Rückzug der Feuerwehrleute aus dem  Gebäude habe der Feuerwehrchef dann selbst angeordnet.[SUP][4][/SUP]  Die New Yorker Feuerwehr bestätigte: Der Ausdruck „pull it“ habe sich  auf eine Evakuierung des instabilen Gebäudes bezogen, das bald darauf  einstürzte. Feuerwehrchef Daniel Nigro bezeugte seinen Befehl dazu 2007  schriftlich.[SUP][5][/SUP] Beteiligte Feuerwehrleute bezeugten, sie seien abgezogen („pulled“) worden.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Silverstein#P.C3.A4chter_des_alten_World_Trade_Centers



> das belegt die Studie von Niels Harrit dass solches Material verwendet wurde.
> 
> http://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf[/video]


Einmal zu der Person und seiner angeblichen Studie: https://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/Niels_Holger_Harrit
und dann zu der Seite, wo diese angeblichen Studie veröffentlicht ist:


> Das Blatt "Open Chemical Physics Journal" aus dem Hause "Bentham  Publishing" ist eine angeblich peer-reviewte Zeitschrift, die kostenlos  online eingesehen werden kann. Im Eigenverständnis sieht sich die  Zeitschrift als ein _"open access online journal which publishes research articles, reviews and letters in all areas of chemical physics"_.  Tatsächlich handelt es sich um eine Zuschusszeitschrift ("vanity  publication"), die von den Autoren finanziert wird. Autoren zahlen dabei  800 US-Dollar, um einen Artikel nach Wunsch veröffentlichen zu können.  Zuvor sollen erst 12 Artikel in der Publikation erschienen sein.
> Wie die englische Zeitung "The Guardian" berichtete, gelang es  beispielsweise problemlos, einen völlig unzusammenhängenden und  computergenerierten Text ohne jeglichen wissenschaftlichen Wert als  Artikel im Journal zu platzieren.[SUP][8][/SUP]  Der Autor, der pikanterweise behauptete, an einem "Centre for Research  in Applied Phrenology (CRAP)" beschäftigt zu sein, wurde nur  aufgefordert, den Betrag von 800 US-Dollar zu zahlen.[SUP][9][/SUP] Als der Autor den Hoax offenbarte, zog sich der damalige Schriftleiter Bambang Parmanto von seinem Job zurück.[SUP][10][/SUP]


oder kurz: Da kann jeder seine aus dem Hintern gezogenen "Wahrheiten" präsentieren, ohne dass irgendeine Form des peer-review geschieht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. November 2016)

Mensch, fünf Seiten nicht mitgelesen und schon laufen alle mit Aluhut rum und keiner redet mehr über Trump.


----------



## Amon (15. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Mensch, fünf Seiten nicht mitgelesen und schon laufen alle mit Aluhut rum und keiner redet mehr über Trump.


Hat der Trump nicht das WTC gebaut?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Hat der Trump nicht das WTC gebaut?


Ach....dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Gebäude eingestürzt sind...........


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Also erstmal existiert das physikalische Faktum ( Einsturz des Gebäudes mit Fallbeschleunigung ) ,


Das ist einzig Deine Phantasie. Die Fallgeschwindigkeit des Gebäudes entspricht exakt der zu erwartenden.
Da ist überhaupt gar nichts unklar. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, das 5,4s viel langsamer als 3,9s ist.

Die Zeit geht zum Quadrat ein, darum liegt die Fallbeschleunigung nicht bei 1g, sondern lediglich bei 0,5g,
also der halben Edbeschleunigung.  Das ist ziemlich langsam.

Du gehst von falschen Vermutungen aus und schließt falsche Schlüsse. Was soll man da weiter diskutieren,
wenn Dir einfachstes physikalisches Rüstzeug fehlt?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Preisfrage: Was ist der Unterschied einer  Glassäule und einer Stahlbetonsäule? Die Verformung hinsichtlich der  Duktilität....


Und wieder gibt man Dir stimmige Informationen  und Du verstehst sie nicht. Duktilität hilft Dir nicht weiter. 
Ein  Kaugummi ist duktil, sonderlich viel Energie zum Zerreißen bedarf es  nicht. Es kommt auf den Quozienten 
von Festigkeit und Verformbarkeit an,  dass nennt sich Formänderungsenergie. Wenn Du nicht einmal einfachste  
Zusammenhänge verstehst, solltest Du Dich mit Bewertungen zurückhalten.  Du machst Dich mit jedem Beitrag
 lächerlicher


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ach....dann ist es kein Wunder, dass die Gebäude eingestürzt sind...........


War bestimmt Pfusch am Bau.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2016)

Jetzt geht es rund. Der Elefant im Porzellanladen legt los:
Donald Trump: Sein 200-Tage-Plan fur Handelspolitik - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das wird 2017 spannend, ich werde noch mehr Vorräte anlegen...


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Statt hier Geschichten vom Pferd zu erzählen:
> 
> Larry Silverstein – Wikipedia.



Guter Witz, der Wortlaut und Zusammenhang in dem es Silverstein sagt, schließt einen Abzug der Feuerwehrmänner aus dem Gebäude 7 aus, weil zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt keine Feuerwehrmänner im Gebäude waren und er "pull it" sagte und nicht etwa "pull them". 
Es ist ja schön dass du Wikipedia zitierst, aber Wikipedia liegt falsch und verbreitet Lügen, genauso wie der Herr Silverstein.

Die Feuerwehrmänner wurden laut New York Times bereits um 11:30 aus dem WTC7 abgezogen.

WTC 7 - Silverstein's 'Pull It' Explanation Examined

Genauso fanden laut FEMA Report keine Aktionen der Feurwehrmänner im WTC 7 statt.

""Preliminary indications were that, due to lack of water, no manual firefighting actions were taken by FDNY."

Chapter 5 - WTC Seven - The WTC Report.



> Einmal zu der Person und seiner angeblichen Studie: Niels Holger Harrit – Psiram
> und dann zu der Seite, wo diese angeblichen Studie veröffentlicht ist:



Er wird doch ausschließlich persönlich attackiert und das schon als er von dem 9/11 Truth Movement für eine unabhängige Untersuchung eingeladen wurde, ohne dass er irgendeine Studie angefangen hat.
Das ist die übliche Masche unangenehme Wahrheiten zu unterdrücken, erinnert einen frappierend an den Dutroux Fall von 1996, dort gab es auch massive Proteste, aber einflussreiche Menschen haben Untersuchungen zu den Verwicklungen hochrangiger Politiker in Kindesmissbrauch vertuscht, dort war jedes Mittel recht, 27 Zeugen , dazu ein Richter und Polizisten wurden ermordet und andere die aussagen wollten, wurden mundtot gemacht und diskreditiert, eingesperrt und mit Verhaftungen gedroht.

Genauso läuft es bei 9/11.

Die toten Zeugen des 11.09.2001! | Macht-steuert-Wissen.de



> oder kurz: Da kann jeder seine aus dem Hintern gezogenen "Wahrheiten" präsentieren, ohne dass irgendeine Form des peer-review geschieht.



Ja, natürlich. 
Sorry aber ich habe massiven Respekt vor diesem Mann, der seine Reputation riskiert um die Welt ein Stück besser zu machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IT-pFzOo5YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Psiram ist ein Versuch Niels Harrit persönlich anzugreifen, nichts anderes genauso sind die Einlassungen die in Psiram stehen völliger Blödsinn.
Selbstverständlich hat dieser Mann völlig eindeutig Nano-Thermit in dem WTC Staub in 4 Proben nachgewiesen.

Und zum peer-Review, das gab es, wurde aber nicht veröffentlicht weil die Leute die es gemacht haben um ihr Leben fürchten müssen und daher unerkannt bleiben.

Unter anderem zu lesen in einem Interview von gulli.com

http://www.gulli.com/news/1674-world-trade-center-zerstoerung-interview-mit-dr-harrit-2009-05-24


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...



Bist du dann mal irgendwann fertig?
Der Thread dreht sich schließlich immer noch um Trump und nicht um 9/11 oder andere Verschwörungstheorien, so wie es die letzten 5-6 Seiten der Fall war.
Und ehrlich gesagt gehen mir deine missionierungsartigen Beiträge diesbezüglich auch langsam auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist einzig Deine Phantasie. Die Fallgeschwindigkeit des Gebäudes entspricht exakt der zu erwartenden.
> Da ist überhaupt gar nichts unklar. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, das 5,4s viel langsamer als 3,9s ist.



Es geht um 2,5 Sekunden, in denen das Gebäude mit Freifallbeschleunigung einstürzt. Ich kann jetzt natürlich hergehen und sagen, okay, interessiert nicht, ich gehe her und messe zu früh und höre zu spät auf zu messen und ignoriere dabei diesen Umstand der einen Einsturz durch Bürofeuer und Trümmerteile von WTC 1u2  ausschließt. Ein solcher Einsturz geschieht wesentlich langsamer, ist dabei nie komplett.

Zu behaupten der Einsturz wäre langsam zeugt davon dass du ein Lügner bist und den wichtigen Teil des Einsturzes komplett ignorierst. Ich Spreche davon seit meinem ersten Beitrag und du schaffst es immer noch nicht darauf einzugehen.
Das Gebäude 7* stürzt 2,5 Sekunden in absoluter Freifallgeschwindigkeit ein*, ganz im Gegenteil zu WTC 1 und 2.
Sowas gehört physikalisch in die Märchenbücher, oder eben das Gebäude wurde gesprengt, wie es dir jeder Sprengmeister und unabhängiger Physiker bestätigen wird. Das tut aber niemand öffentlich, weil er sonst die Radieschen von unten anschauen kann, bzw. seinen Job und seine Reputation verliert.

Tu dir nen Gefallen und hör auf zu Dingen zu schreiben von denen du keinerlei Ahnung hast, dann würde die Welt ein bisschen besser werden.



			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread dreht sich schließlich immer noch um Trump und nicht um 9/11 oder andere Verschwörungstheorien, so wie es die letzten 5-6 Seiten der Fall war.



Gehört Trump jetzt nicht auch zu den Verschwörungstheoretikern, weil er angekündigt hat 9/11 aufzuklären? Die Connection Trump zu 9/11 wird ja von den Massenmedien auch komplett ignoriert.

Trump: I’m Reopening 9/11 Investigation - PaulCraigRoberts.org

Sollte Trump die Untersuchung nochmals starten, wird es für einige böses Erwachen geben, auch für einige Märchenerzähler hier.

9/11-Hellseherin prophezeit: Dieses Szenario droht Trump | Politik

Die Medien werden von den Regierungen darauf angesetzt möglich viel Schwachsinn über Trump zu schreiben und da wird jetzt in lauter Verzweiflung schon Baba Wanga zitiert.
Das wäre ungefähr so wie wenn Till Schwieger prophezeit es gibt keinen 45 Präsidenten, das muss unbedingt in den Medien veröffentlicht werden.

Die Lügenpresse und die kontrollierende pädophile Regierung sind aus dem Häusschen, das ist alles ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Merkel will 2017 nochmal antreten.
Sollten die Wahlen nicht gefälscht sein, dann wird die Frau die Niederlage ihres Lebens kassieren und die ganze CDU gleich mit. Ich hoffe auf die AFD und die Linke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Das Gebäude 7 stürzt 2,5 Sekunden in absoluter Freifallgeschwindigkeit ein,....


Ja und? Was macht es durchschnittlich? Wenn die Träger weg sind, rauscht es durch. Was erwartest Du?
Und ja, die Videos sind angreifbar, weil Optiken verzerren. Mit welchem Messfehler wurden Zeit und
Fallhöhe bestimmt? Du bist viel zu unkritisch. Man nennt das leichtgläubig und manipulierbar. 

Du versteht immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen einer wissenschaftlich stimmigen Aussage 
und einer groben Behauptung. Darum rate ich Dir von Anfang an, Dich mehr mit Physik zu beschäftigen,
 bevor Du irgendetwas, was Du nicht verstehst, als stimmig einstuft. Das kannst Du machen, und andere
 schütteln nur mit dem Kopf...



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Gehört Trump jetzt nicht auch zu den Verschwörungstheoretikern...


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Trump real ist und keine auf einer Verschwörung basierenden virtuellen Figur.
Von daher sind absurde Verschwörungstheorien hier unnötig, gibt es über Trump genug politisch reales
zu berichten und zu bewerten.

Das Thema ist sowas:
Donald Trump: Sein 200-Tage-Plan fur Handelspolitik - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und hier wird es lustig:
Donald Trump: Berater ziehen sich zuruck - Chaos im Team - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"... Doch jetzt hat Cohen seine Meinung revidiert und das mit deutlichen Worten via Twitter kundgetan:  "Nach einem Austausch mit Trumps Übergangsteam, ändere ich meinen  Ratschlag: Bleibt ihnen fern. Sie sind wütend, arrogant und sie schreien  'Du hast verloren'. Es wird hässlich."...

_Donald Trump: Aussenpolitische Folgen - das Ende der US-Fuhrung - SPIEGEL ONLINE_
"... Die Würde des Menschen ist das Zentrum des westlichen Projekts. Nach den  Revolutionen in Amerika und in Frankreich Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts  wurden die Menschenrechte erstmals staatlich verbrieft. Sie haben  normativen Charakter, wie Heinrich August Winkler herausgearbeitet hat,  Autor des Monumentalwerks "Geschichte des Westens". Ein Rassist kann  dieses normative Projekt nicht verkörpern. Trump hat weder einen Sinn  für fremde Würde noch für die eigene. Als Anführer der westlichen Welt  fällt er aus, weil er es nicht sein will und nicht sein kann. ..."

_


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Donald Trump: Aussenpolitische Folgen - das Ende der US-Fuhrung - SPIEGEL ONLINE_
> "... Die Würde des Menschen ist das Zentrum des westlichen Projekts. Nach den  Revolutionen in Amerika und in Frankreich Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts  wurden die Menschenrechte erstmals staatlich verbrieft. Sie haben  normativen Charakter, wie Heinrich August Winkler herausgearbeitet hat,  Autor des Monumentalwerks "Geschichte des Westens". Ein Rassist kann  dieses normative Projekt nicht verkörpern. Trump hat weder einen Sinn  für fremde Würde noch für die eigene. Als Anführer der westlichen Welt  fällt er aus, weil er es nicht sein will und nicht sein kann. ..."
> 
> _



Hmm, bei aller Skepsis gegenüber Trump, aber der Kommentar ist genauso absurd und bescheiden wie Trumps vorraussichtliche Ziele. 

Die USA haben sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt als "Anführer" einer demokratisch-westlichen Welt geeignet. Die Würde des Menschen war ihnen zu jedem Zeitpunkt scheiß egal, solange sie nicht zum erreichen eigener Interessen nützlich ist. (Hinrichtungen und Folter in Vietnam, systematische Verfolgung von Kommunisten in den USA während des kalten Krieges, inhumaner Einsatz von Drohnen zur Ermordnung von Zielen, Folter von vermeindlichen Terroristen in Guantanamo, latenter Rassismus gegenüber Afro-Amerikanern, fühlen sich nicht an UN-Beschlüsse und Mandate gebunden, um nur mal ein paar Dinge zu nennen)

Es spielt im Grunde also gar keine Rolle ob Trump nun Rassist ist oder es nicht ist, wesentlich mehr schaden kann er dem Bild einer demokratisch-westlichen Welt und der Meinung über die USA nach außen sowieso kaum noch. 

Ich bin sowieso der Auffasung das die westliche Welt nicht einen Anführer braucht (einer wird nie mehr als eine Diktatur sein und genau das sind die USA im übertragenen und teilfaktischen Sinne, Diktatoren über die westliche Welt).
Die westliche Welt braucht etwas wie die EU, die über gemeinsame Ziele, Werte und Vorgehen einen Konsens findet, aber sicher nicht ein Land das diktiert wie die Welt sich zu drehen hat. Das ist schlicht undemokratisch.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, bei aller Skepsis gegenüber Trump, aber der Kommentar ist genauso absurd und bescheiden wie Trumps vorraussichtliche Ziele.
> 
> Die USA haben sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt als "Anführer" einer demokratisch-westlichen Welt geeignet. Die Würde des Menschen war ihnen zu jedem Zeitpunkt scheiß egal, solange sie nicht zum erreichen eigener Interessen nützlich ist. (Hinrichtungen und Folter in Vietnam, systematische Verfolgung von Kommunisten in den USA während des kalten Krieges, inhumaner Einsatz von Drohnen zur Ermordnung von Zielen, Folter von vermeindlichen Terroristen in Guantanamo, latenter Rassismus gegenüber Afro-Amerikanern, fühlen sich nicht an UN-Beschlüsse und Mandate gebunden, um nur mal ein paar Dinge zu nennen)
> 
> ...



Ach nein? Im Kampf gegen den Kommunismus waren die USA nicht federfühhrend? Offen hat man sich nicht als Anführer verstanden, genauso wenig wollte man aber ein Russland dass weltbestimmend wird. Das passt nicht zusammen. Wäre es den USA egal gewesen, hätte sie ihre isolationistische Politik vor dem 1. WK weiterbetrieben. Haben sie aber nicht gemacht. 

Die USA haben sehr oft die RIchtung vorgegeben, und die anderen Länder sind auch bereitwillig gefolgt, aber die USA haben diese Rolle sehr wohl akzeptiert und ausgeübt.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2016)

Nicht ohne Grund wird der US Präsident auch als Führer der freien Welt bezeichnet.
Den Schuh haben sich die Amerikaner selbst angezogen und ein Trump wird den nicht so schnell ausziehen können.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2016)

Vergiss nicht die ganzen "World Champions" die sie in Sportarten stellen  

Aber das mit "leader of the Free World" kam erst im Kalten Krieg auf. Da war halt alles "frei" was zur NATO gehörte, und jeder der zur Sowjetunion gehört demnach "unfrei".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die USA haben sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt als "Anführer" einer demokratisch-westlichen Welt geeignet.


Anno 1917 und 1944 waren die Ziele im großen und ganzen noch ehrenwert. Seitdem geht es mit der Macht bergauf und der Moral bergab. 
Trump könnte einen Schlusstrich an Weltherrschaftsansprüche stellen, womit wir zur neuen Weltordnung kommen, mit geringer werdendem 
Einfluss  der USA. 

Abwarten....


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2016)

Naja, 1917 hat man sich auch alle Optionen offen gehalten, und davor hat man sich nicht daran beteiligt. 
Ein driftiger Grund für die Teilnahme auf Seiten der Entente waren die Kriegsanleihen welche im Falle einer Niederlage nicht mehr zurückbezahlt worden wären, allerdings gab ja auch Pläne des deutschen Kaiserreiches, das Mexiko die USA vom Süden angreift (Zimmermann-Depeche, muss in Washington ja für Heiterkeit gesorgt haben^^). Der 14-Punkte-Plan von Wilson war damals ja für beide mögliche Kriegsausgänge "ausgelegt" bzw darauf anwendbar. So wurde halt im Sinne der Gewinner gehandelt, und widersprüchlich im Sinne des 14 Punkte Planes.

44 war es dann einfach eine Folge des Angriffes von Japan, welches damals mit dem Dritten Reich verbündet war.Insgesamt hat man sich ja zu Beginn auch fein herausgehalten. Dass man danach zur Supermacht aufstieg, war nur logisch, schließlich hatte man die stärkste Wirtschaft, keine Kriegsschäden im eigenen Land und Europa lag vollkommen am Boden. Vor allem hatte Europa ja nur gut 20 Jahre "Pause". Desweiteren haben sich viele europäische Staaten mit Kolonien "herumärgern" müssen. 

Man kann den USA aber nur bedingt vorwerfen, Weltmacht geworden zu sein. Sie hatten zwar auch Glück, aber im Endeffekt hat es sich eben so ergeben.


----------



## OField (17. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Anno 1917 und 1944 waren die Ziele im großen und ganzen noch ehrenwert. Seitdem geht es mit der Macht bergauf und der Moral bergab.
> Trump könnte einen Schlusstrich an Weltherrschaftsansprüche stellen, womit wir zur neuen Weltordnung kommen, mit geringer werdendem
> Einfluss  der USA.
> 
> Abwarten....



Wieso sollte die Republikanische Partei zulassen, dass der amerikanische Einfluss schwindet?


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Republikanische Partei zulassen, dass der amerikanische Einfluss schwindet?



Wenn Trump den Protektionismus wirklich durchzieht, steht der Welt schon eine Bewährungsprobe bevor


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2016)

die Us rüstungsindustrie will weiterhin die Nr. 1 in Sachen Verkauf sein, das wird sie sich nicht durch einen Trump kaputt machen lassen.
Und Werbung für amerikanische Militärtechnik macht eben die US Armee.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Trump den Protektionismus wirklich durchzieht, steht der Welt schon eine Bewährungsprobe bevor



Würde das passieren, würden Länder wie China oder Russland die entstandenen Lücken weitestgehend füllen, und damit würde die USA erheblich an Einfluss verlieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Republikanische Partei zulassen, dass der amerikanische Einfluss schwindet?


Richtig, ob die Republikaner hinter den kruden Ideen eines Herrn Trump stehen und diese absegner werden, bleibt offen.
Wir werden es erleben...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2016)

Sehr schöner Artikel zum Faschisten Trump, lesenswerte Gedanken:

_"...Der Hass auf das Fremde, die Furcht vor Veränderung, die Erniedrigung von Frauen, die Verachtung der Schwachen, die Verherrlichung der Starken, die Wut auf die Eliten, die man angeblich hinwegfegen will, denen man sich aber in Wahrheit andient - all das ist Faschismus, die Drohung nach Washington, nach Brüssel, nach Berlin, den Sumpf trocken zu legen. "Drain the swamp" hat Trump gerufen. ..."_
Donald Trump: Wie seine Wahl die Demokratie gefahrdet - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (18. November 2016)

Wer SPON noch ernst nimmt....

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## OField (18. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wer SPON noch ernst nimmt....



Wie sagt man so schön "Spiegel: die Bildzeitung für Abiturienten."


----------



## Iconoclast (18. November 2016)

Der Spiegel ist mittlerweile echt ziemlich weit unten. Man siehe sich das aktuelle Titelbild an oder das seit ein paar Monaten nichts mehr kommentiert werden darf, was mit Merkel zu tun hat... Dazu feuer die haufenweise Journalisten. Das Blatt kannst mittlerweile in die Tonne treten, früher war er mal gut.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Denk daran, dass das eine Kolumne ist. Also die Meinung eines einzelnen Journalisten bzw. Schreiberlinks.
Und da Augstein eher links eingestellt ist, ist es klar, dass er so über Trump denkt.

Aber so unrecht hat er nicht. Wenn Marine LePen tatsächlich in Frankreich an die Macht kommt, wird es in Europa deutlich unangenehmer.
Und dass der Witz in Person ab dem 20. Januar die Kontrolle über die Atomwaffen hat, lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. November 2016)

Das Blatt ist auch allgemein auf dem Weg in den Keller.


----------



## azzih (18. November 2016)

Spon is okay, um Augstein Kolumnen macht man aber besser ein Bogen. Trump ist mit Sicherheit kein Faschist, eher ein Opportunist, dem solche Sprüche Recht waren um Wähler zu fischen und sich abzugrenzen. Vorsicht ist eher bei Teilen des Trump-Teams geboten wie Steve Bannon, der nicht nur rechte Kontakte pflegt, sondern auch der White Supremency "Bewegung" nahe steht.

Aber wie gesagt, ich erwarte nicht das Trump eine Gefahr für Demokratie und Freiheit ist und auch denke auch nicht das er rechte Politik machen wird. Eher bedenklich sind Blödheiten wie der Ausstieg aus dem Klimavertrag. Problematischer sind da eher die Folgen für das Image der USA und die Message, die mit der Trumpwahl einherging. Sprich das Ansehen der USA im Ausland leidet und im Inland fühlen sich ungebildete rechte Spinner plötzlich ermutigt ihren Fremdenhass aktiv auszuleben, weil sie glauben, sie haben nun einen Präsidenten der sie versteht.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Sprich das Ansehen der USA im Ausland leidet und im Inland vielen sich ungebildete rechte Spinner plötzlich ermutigt ihren Fremdenhass aktiv auszuleben, weil sie glauben, sie haben nun einen Präsidenten der sie versteht.



Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass fremdenfeindliche Aktivitäten in den USA zunehmen werden. Also nicht nur die üblichen Verbrechen gegen Schwarze, sondern auch alles andere.
Und weil da ja jeder Pfosten mit einer Waffe herumrennt -- und Trump das noch fördern will -- werden die Zahlen der Tötungen durch Schusswaffen weiter steigen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das Blatt ist auch allgemein auf dem Weg in den Keller.


Vielleicht sollte man dieses "Blatt" auch mal lesen, bevor man solche Urteile fälllt.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das Blatt ist auch allgemein auf dem Weg in den Keller.


Lügenkresse! 
Wunderbar ist aber dass auf den Inhalt nicht eingegangen wird.


----------



## Amon (18. November 2016)

Wieso sollte man auch auf den Inhalt eingehen? Das ist SPON! Der Inhalt bei denen ist sinnentleert.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2016)

Hier ging es um Trump und da kann man sehr wohl darüber reden. 
Ist aber anscheinend unbequem.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Marine LePen tatsächlich in Frankreich an die Macht kommt, wird es in Europa deutlich unangenehmer.



Und die Chancen für einen Sieg von LePen könnten momentan gesehen kaum günstiger sein:

Frankreich: Die Armut wachst | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Tja, blöd nur, dass LePen keinerlei Lösungen anbietet.

Ach du Schreck. 
Ich sehe gerade, was für Leute Trump in sein Kabinett holt.
Rassisten, Klimawandelleugnet, Homophobe. Meine Fresse.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. November 2016)

Wieso bietet Le Pen keine Lösung an? Laut deren Logik sind doch diejenigen für die Probleme, deren Ursprünge und Ursachen in der Vergangenheit liegen, diejenigen schuld, die gerade erst angekommen sind. Das ist doch eine tolle "Logik"......


----------



## Taonris (18. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, blöd nur, dass LePen keinerlei Lösungen anbietet.
> 
> Ach du Schreck.
> Ich sehe gerade, was für Leute Trump in sein Kabinett holt.
> Rassisten, Klimawandelleugnet, Homophobe. Meine Fresse.



Besser als der mörderische Clinton Klan und deren Unterstützer. Der Soros ist doch ein ganz netter Zeitgenosse.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. November 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Besser als der mörderische Clinton Klan


Gähn......Immer dieses Scheinargument, nur um Trumps dämlichen Aussagen im Wahlkampf zu rechtfertigen. Diese Glaskugel zu dem Thema hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wieder mit Artikeln von Schall und Rauch belegt, oder so.

Wenn ich aber schaue, was Trump für Leute ins Boot holt, muss man keine Verschwörungswebseiten anschauen. Was die für Standpunkte haben, ist ganz klar.
Kabinett in den USA: Trump macht ultrarechten Ex-General zu Sicherheitsberater - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Oh Mann, Tea Party.

Das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wer SPON noch ernst nimmt....


Zwischen bedingungslosem ernst nehmen und einem Aufgreifen von Gedanken und eigener Bewertung
liegt der Unterschied eines _"Lügenpresse-Schreihals"_ und einem mündigen Leser.

Den Gedanken von Herrn Augstein, dass Trump und Le Pen schon lange keine "harmlosen" Rechtspopulisten
sondern stramme Faschisten sind, kann man durchaus Diskutieren. Zu jedem Faschismus gehören auch die
Anhänger, die die faschistische Kackscheiße glühend verteidigen.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dieses "Blatt" auch mal lesen, bevor man solche Urteile fälllt.



Habe ich früher, als es noch gut war. Wie gesagt, die aktuelle Ausgabe hat ein Titelbild auf Niveau der Bildzeitung, über unsere aktuelle Politik darf dort nicht mehr kommentiert werden und gute Redakteure wurden bereits entlassen und generell fliegen dort immer noch viele raus. Auch kritische Artikel werden einfach nicht gedruckt, also von der Chefetage verboten. Gab es mal einen Artikel drüber. Das Blatt verkommt zu einem Witz. Auch lag es in letzter Zweit immer öfter mit Prognosen daneben.



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Gähn......Immer dieses Scheinargument, nur um Trumps dämlichen Aussagen im Wahlkampf zu rechtfertigen. Diese Glaskugel zu dem Thema hätte ich auch gerne.




Glaskugel? Ist ja nicht so, als wäre sie schon öfter aufgefallen und hat Ermittlungen des FBI am Popo kleben. Oder wie war das noch 1999 mit den Serben und den Bomben?


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habe ich früher, als es noch gut war. Wie gesagt, die aktuelle Ausgabe hat ein Titelbild auf Niveau der Bildzeitung,
> über unsere aktuelle Politik darf dort nicht mehr kommentiert werden


Natürlich darf es das und wird es auch, man kann alle paar Ausgaben was im Leitartikel drüber lesen.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> und gute Redakteure wurden bereits entlassen und generell fliegen dort immer noch viele raus.


Das hat mit der wirtschaftlichen Situation zu tun, nicht mit der politischen Ausrichtung. Nur zur Info, Blome arbeitet dort auch nicht mehr.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auch kritische Artikel werden einfach nicht gedruckt, also von der Chefetage verboten. Gab es mal einen Artikel drüber. Das Blatt verkommt zu einem Witz. Auch lag es in letzter Zweit immer öfter mit Prognosen daneben.


Seit wann? 
Der Spiegel hat seit jeher Merkels Griechenland- und Europolitik kritisch beleuchtet, unter direkter Betrachtung derer Auswirkungen. Auch hat der Spiegel mal als einziges Nachrichtenmagazin einen Artikel über die Hilfskräfte und Behörden gebracht, die bei der Flüchtlingskrise den Arsch hinhalten mussten.^^
Und soll ich die Sache mit der Fußball-WM 2006 auch noch erwähnen? Ohne den Spiegel wäre das vielleicht nie aufgeflogen, nur mal zur Info.

Man muss ja nicht alles für gut finden, was da drin steht, aber das generalisierte Gebashe ohne Begründung ist, sorry für den Ausdruck, nunmal Bullshit.
Ließ mal den Focus oder gleich die BILD, da wird einem schlecht.

Ich glaube das zerstörte Sommermärchen liegt einigen noch schwer im Magen.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. November 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal News dort angeklickt und man darf kommentieren. Dann Merkel in die Suche eingegeben und die ersten 4 Artikel angeklickt und bei allen 4 darf man nicht kommentieren. Kritisch äußern darf man sich dort nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Das geht bei einigen anderen Artikeln (Oettinger) und sogar bei ein paar aus dem Feuilleton (Tatort) auch nicht. Man kann sich je nach dem übrigens nicht kritisch äußern, sondern gar nicht. Werden denn bei den Artikeln, die man kommentieren kann, kritische Kommentare gelöscht? 

Außerdem sehe ich im Forum sehr wohl kommentierte Artikel zu Merkel, nur wurden diese irgendwann geschlossen, sind also nicht _mehr_ kommentierbar (das gilt auch für Artikel aus anderen Bereichen).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... über unsere aktuelle Politik darf dort nicht mehr kommentiert werden ...


Blödsinn.... vieles an Kommentaren kommt nicht durch, weil es bestimmte Zeiten gibt, in denen alle Kommentare gelöscht werden. 
Alles, was beleidigend oder offensichtliche Hetze ist, wird in der Tat nicht veröffentlicht. Das ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Aber für
Volksverhetzer gibt es Facebook...



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... gute Redakteure wurden bereits entlassen und generell fliegen dort immer noch viele raus. ...


Was ist denn  "gut" und was ist "schlecht"?  Bestimmst Du das, gibt es ein moralisch-ethisch eindeutig Gutes, oder ist es einfach der ökonomische Druck, dem Zeitungen unterliegen?



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ...Auch kritische Artikel werden einfach nicht gedruckt, also von der Chefetage verboten. Gab es mal einen Artikel drüber. Das Blatt verkommt zu einem Witz. Auch lag es in letzter Zweit immer öfter mit Prognosen daneben. ...


Wenn Du den Artikel noch findest, würde mich das freuen zu lesen.

Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht. Wenn ich den Spiegel aus den sechziger und siebziger Jahren mit SPON vergleiche, kann man das nicht vergleichen, natürlich ist das gesamte Produkt minderwertig und oberflächlich, einzelne Artikel taugen aber immerhin noch, um zumindest mal drüber nachzudenken. Ich folge nie der Meinung eines Redaktuers, aber hier und da gibt es plausible Ansätze. Der journalistische Niedergang ist extrem. Aber es liegt an uns allen, die wir bereit sind, für guten Journalismus zu bezahlen. Und genau das will niemand mehr, oder es wollen zu wenig. Wobei ich schnell mal nach Auflage schaute, und das Ding mit 750.000 gar nicht so schlecht dasteht. Vermutlich sind Werbeeinnahmen gegenüber früher extrem gesunken, wer weiss...


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Wieso bietet Le Pen keine Lösung an? Laut deren Logik sind doch diejenigen für die Probleme, deren Ursprünge und Ursachen in der Vergangenheit liegen, diejenigen schuld, die gerade erst angekommen sind. Das ist doch eine tolle "Logik"......



Le Pens wirtschaftsprogramm ist weniger ausländerfeindlich als gedacht und ziemlich weit links.

Wirtschaftsprogramm des franzosischen Front national: Anleitung zum Desaster - NZZ Wirtschaftspolitik

Links-Rechts ist kein Widerspruch, wie schon öfter erläutert, das ist die Denke von vor Jahrzehnten.
Wieso soll jemand der gegen Einwanderung, Globalisierung hinsichtlich Freihandelsabkommen ist, nicht trotzdem weltoffen sein und gegen neoliberale Politik sein?
Da gibt es keinerlei Widersprüche.

Unsere Bundesregierung macht seit Jahren eine Ausländerfeindliche Politik, sie liefert Waffen, beteiligt sich an Putschen in anderen Ländern und steht anderen Kriegstreibern zur Seite wenn es darum geht andere Länder dem Erdboden gleich zu machen. Wo kann man hier Respekt vor anderen Kulturen, Menschen, Religionen erkennen? Nirgends, für mich gehören solche Menschen eingesperrt.

Zerstören wir durch Freihandel auch gleich die Lebensgrundlagen der Afrikaner, ist nebenbei auch ganz human.
Dem Establishment geht es die nächsten Jahre immer mehr an ihre Pfründe, das ist völlig ausgeschlossen dass es so weitergehen kann, das lassen die Menschen nicht mit sich machen, genausowenig lassen sie sich dauerhaft mit hanebüchenen links-rechts Einteilungen spalten.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal News dort angeklickt und man darf kommentieren. Dann Merkel in die Suche eingegeben und die ersten 4 Artikel angeklickt und bei allen 4 darf man nicht kommentieren. Kritisch äußern darf man sich dort nicht.



Es herrscht in den Kommentarbereichen seit Jahren organsisierte Zensur. Unliebsame Meinungen, Links, Erläuterungen werden einfach von der Moderation gelöscht, das ist sehr sehr bedenklich.
Wirkliche kritische, investigative Artikel von SPON gibt es doch seit Jahren nicht mehr, es gibt keinerlei Kritik am Geldsystem, keinerlei Aufklärung über illegale Kriege usw.. da kann man vor allem Telepolis und noch den Stern empfehlen, die halbwegs neutral berichten.

Erst vor kurzem hörte ich ein Interview mit einem früheren ZDF-Mann der klar sagt dass Befehle von oben kommen um gewünscht  und im vermeintlichen Interesse Europas zu berichten, das ist Staatspropaganda.
Und da kommt die Frage auf, für was zahle ich den Rundfunkbeitrag? Um mich verblöden zu lassen?

Seit Jahren werden gewisse Journalisten und Publizisten nicht in Sendungen eingeladen, nehmen wir mal KenFM. Wann wurde dieser Mensch mal in eine Talksendung im Fernsehen eingeladen? Kann mich nicht erinnern.
Man versucht hier klare Kante zu fahren und zu spalten, anstatt zusammen an einer Reformation der Medien  zu arbeiten und gegebenenfalls Narrative zu korrigieren. Die Spannung wird immer mehr erhöht, ich kapiers ehrlich gesagt nicht was das bringen soll, man bunkert sich immer mehr ein und entfernt sich von den Menschen.

Systemkritiker werden auch nicht in Talkshows eingeladen und falls jemand eingeladen wird wird er von den Systemlingen unter der Gürtellinie niedergemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....


Wo soll man bei Dir anfangen?

_"Warst Du schon mal auf dem Nordpol? Mein Bruder auch noch nicht, müßtest ihr Euch ja kennen und lieben"._ Also.... weil Linke und Rechte bestimmte Dinge beide NICHT mögen, haben sie noch lange keine gemeinsamen Ziele. Und das niemand rein und ausschließlich links oder rechts ist, sondern jeder Mensch aus den klar klassifizierbaren Antworten auf Themen aus beiden Lagern Themenpaket übernimmt, ist an Trivialität nicht zu überbieten. Und das es mehr als links und rechts gibt, sollte auch jedem klar sein. 

Thema Zensur in SPON. Deine Gedanken entlarven Dich als naiven VTLer. Woher weißt Du, was alles und warum nicht veröffentlicht wird? Du meinst also, jedesmal, wenn Dein Beitrag nicht erscheint, liegt es an Deiner politischen Meinung, und weil Du niemals irgendwelchen verfassungsfeindlichen Schund, den Du vermutlich schreiben möchtest, findest, wird jede minimal abweichende Meinung gelöscht? Ganz falsch, einfach nur völlig falsch. Scheinbar hast Du überhaupt nicht verstanden, wie, wann und warum moderiert wird.

Ein frustrierter herausgeflogener Journalist verbreitet also die einzig wahre und stimmige Wahrheit, die von allen Sendern bewußt unterdrückt wird und dieses Interview hörst Du in einem dieser Medien. Bemerkst Du eigentlich Deine eigenen Widersprüche nicht? Und Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, was Presse ist, wie Journalismus funktioniert, was ökonomische Drücke sind und wer wann und warum wie agiert.  

Ob man Volksverhetzern eine Plattform bieten sollte und mit ihnen offenen diskutiert, oder ob das, weil man mit vielen dieser Menschen gar nicht diskutieren kann, für keinerlei Sache förderlich ist, sondern einzig stumpfsinnige Methoden und Inhalte verbreiten würde, ist also die gesamte Presse eine staatsgesteuerte Lügenpresse? Wirklich sehr beeindruckend, was Du hier schreibst....


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Le Pens wirtschaftsprogramm ist weniger ausländerfeindlich als gedacht und ziemlich weit links.
> 
> Wirtschaftsprogramm des franzosischen Front national: Anleitung zum Desaster - NZZ Wirtschaftspolitik



Der Artikel zeigt doch nur, dass LePen keinerlei Lösungen anbietet, sondern nur Dummgeschwätz verbreitet.
Du musst den jungen Leuten in Frankreich Perspektiven bieten, ihnen die Chance auf Jobs geben. Solange du die ausklammerst, wirst du scheitern.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Seit Jahren werden gewisse Journalisten und Publizisten nicht in Sendungen eingeladen, nehmen wir mal KenFM. Wann wurde dieser Mensch mal in eine Talksendung im Fernsehen eingeladen? Kann mich nicht erinnern.



Wieso sollte man jemanden einladen, der offen Verschwörungstheorien unterstützt und von Deutschland als Marionette des Zionismus ansieht?
So einen Spinner will ich schlicht nicht sehen, denn mit so einem kannst du nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wirkliche kritische, investigative Artikel von SPON gibt es doch seit Jahren nicht mehr, es gibt keinerlei Kritik am Geldsystem, keinerlei Aufklärung über illegale Kriege usw.. da kann man vor allem Telepolis und noch den Stern empfehlen, die halbwegs neutral berichten.


Ach, die Sache mit der Fußball-WM war nicht investigativ?
Der Spiegel ist doch neben der Zeit das einzige Nachrichtenblatt, welches noch halbwegs verantwortbaren, investigativen Journalismus betreibt.
Aber ansonsten Hauptsache mal wieder schön die Keule gegen die Lügenpresse schwingen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo soll man bei Dir anfangen?



Ich hab doch schonmal gesagt, dass ich Menschen wie dich ignoriere, die nur eindimensional in einem Zug Richtung Wand oder Abgrund fahren wollen und nicht auf die Bremse steigen wollen.
Viele Menschen sind darauf programmiert das zu tun und auszuführen, das geht so weit, dass man so indoktriniert ist und einfache Zusammenhänge wie den Einsturz von Gebäude 7 nicht mehr unabhängig bewerten und einschätzen kann.
Das ist ein riesiges Problem.



> Deine Gedanken entlarven Dich als naiven VTLer.



Und dich entlarven deine Beschuldigungen und persönlicher Agitationen als  Ideologen, denn dir geht es nicht um die Sache, sondern darum Andersdenkende als VTLer zu beschuldigen und zu beschimpfen, das kennt man ja aus der Politik, wie "neu-rechts", "Populisten" usw..., Linke.. Rechte.. alles blabla.

Was hat man die AFD wegen ihrer berechtigter Eurokritik zusammengefaltet, dabei waren sie hinsichtlich ihrer Erkenntnisse völlig auf dem Boden der Wissenschaft, aber das waren ja auch Populisten, Euro-Zerstörer, Zerstörer von Europa usw...



> Ganz falsch, einfach nur völlig falsch. Scheinbar hast Du überhaupt nicht verstanden, wie, wann und warum moderiert wird.



Es wird oft mit der Begründung gelöscht "Bitte belegen sie ihre Quellen". Aber wenn eine Frau  namens Silke Tempel in Ihren Artikeln "Ohne Frage" behauptet Russland bzw Syrien habe den Hilfkonvoi beschossen, ist das dann in Ordnung ujnd muss nicht zensiert werden. Es gibt hunderte Beispiele wo die Wahrheit gebeugt wurde, bestes Beispiel Ukraine Krise, Rüge des Presserates usw. Aber ist ja wurscht. Hauptsache Desinformation, Lückenpresse, Informationen einseitig aufbereiten.



> Ein frustrierter herausgeflogener Journalist verbreitet also die einzig wahre und stimmige Wahrheit, die von allen Sendern bewußt unterdrückt wird und dieses Interview hörst Du in einem dieser Medien.



Wer behauptet denn dass dieser Mann nur die Wahrheit erzählt? Das hat doch niemand getan.
Problem ist nur dass Personengruppen einerseits aus dem politischen und medialen Diskurs herausgehalten werden, das finde ich nunmal unschön und trägt nicht zur Besserung der Lage bei, dabei gibt es so interessante Menschen die von KenFM interviewt werden, die auch sicherlich mehr Menschen hören wollen.



> liegt es an Deiner politischen Meinung, und weil Du niemals irgendwelchen verfassungsfeindlichen Schund, den Du vermutlich schreiben möchtest,



Immerhin habe ich jetzt keinen Zweifel mehr warum du so aggressiv gegen unliebsame Meinungen und Tatsachen vorgehst. Sind ja eh alles Verfassungsfeinde.
Also für mich sind Menschen die eine unabhängige Presse einfordern, eher Freunde der Verfassung als umgekehrt.




> Ob man Volksverhetzern



Naja schau ich sagte es doch. Jetzt sind wir schon bei Volksverhetzung angelangt ( KenFM und Volksverhetzung? Häh?) und irgendwann sperren wir die Leute dann ein usw...
Keine Ahnung was du dir denkst, aber ich glaube es ist nichts gutes, sondern riecht nach genau dem Gegenteil was du versuchst zu predigen.



> ist also die gesamte Presse eine staatsgesteuerte Lügenpresse? Wirklich sehr beeindruckend, was Du hier schreibst....



Sagt wer? Habe ich nicht gerade Telepolis und den Stern gelobt?
Ja und KenFM ist beispielsweise auch jemand den man empfehlen kann, wieso auch nicht. Wenn du glaubst er sei ein Volksverhetzer dann bist du für mich nicht glaubwürdig, sry.

TI-Deutschland: 16-05-03_Studie von Transparency Deutschland: Unabhangiger Journalismus in Deutschland gefahrdet



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man jemanden einladen, der offen Verschwörungstheorien unterstützt und von Deutschland als Marionette des Zionismus ansieht?



Welche Verschwörungstheorien?
Weil er Israel kritisiert hat wie sie Palästina zerstören und die Palästinenser unterdrücken? Gehört für mich schon kritisiert, genauso wie jede andere Agitation gegen eine Volksgruppe, Ethnie oder was auch immer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Was hat man die AFD wegen ihrer berechtigter Eurokritik zusammengefaltet, dabei waren sie hinsichtlich ihrer Erkenntnisse völlig auf dem Boden der Wissenschaft, aber das waren ja auch Populisten, Euro-Zerstörer, Zerstörer von Europa usw...


Berechtigt? Hat sie die Konsequenzen offen dargelegt, die ein Austritt aus dem Euro mit sich bringen würde?
Sind es nicht genau die Täter, die mit Lohndumping in Deutschland die EU und den Euro torpedieren?

Kleiner tipp: Über den Horizont schauen



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Wer behauptet denn dass dieser Mann nur die Wahrheit erzählt?


Du nutzt seine Aussagen, um Deinen Standpunkt argumentativ zu untermauern und ich frage Dich nur, auf welcher Basis Du seinen Ausführungen Glauben schenkst. Ich kenne vermutlich das Interview, wenn wir dasselbe meinen sollten und höre viel mehr massive persönliche Probleme heraus. Ein Querulant und Besserwisser, starrköpfig und uneinsichtig. Aber natürlich wurde er aus rein politischen Gründen kaltgestellt. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Ich bewerte solche Aussagen immer sehr vorsichtig.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Sind ja eh alles Verfassungsfeinde.....


Was sind Holocaustleugner für Dich? Für mich ist die erwähnte Person auf Basis einiger Aussagen ein Verfassungsfeind und Volksverhetzer. Warum sollte er eine Bühne bekommen? Oder wie bewertest Du solche Aussagen: Es gibt Themen, da hört der Spaß einfach auf. Darum baten wir Dich, Deinen Horizont etwas zu erwaitern und tiefer zu fragen, worum es geht.

_"...Demnach soll Jebsen unter anderem geschrieben haben, er wisse, wer den Holocaust als PR erfunden und wie Goebbels die entsprechenden Kampagnen umgesetzt habe. ..."_
Holocaust-PR?: Antisemitismusvorwurf gegen Fritz-Moderator Ken Jebsen - Medien - Tagesspiegel

...


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Spiegel ist doch neben der Zeit das einzige Nachrichtenblatt, welches noch halbwegs verantwortbaren, investigativen Journalismus betreibt.
> Aber ansonsten Hauptsache mal wieder schön die Keule gegen die Lügenpresse schwingen.



Soso, wirklich? 

„Arrogant und unjournalistisch“ – Jurgen Todenhofer gewinnt Rechtsstreit mit dem Spiegel, sein Sohn rechnet ab › Meedia

Ach ich vergaß, Todenhöfer ist ja auch Verschwörungstheoretiker. Das muss ja jetzt schon die halbe Bevölkerung sein die nicht mehr an die offizielle Berichterstattung glauben, in den USA glauben 84% nicht an die offizielle Verschwörungstheorie.Oder Kriege wegen Menscherechten, daran glaubt ja auch niemand mehr, aber man muss trotzdem innerhalb der Politik bei der Stange bleiben und weiter so einen Unsinn behaupten. Vielleicht ist ja das der Grund, warum die Medien in der Kritik stehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Soso, wirklich?



Aussage war: _" halbwegs verantwortbaren, investigativen Journalismus betreibt"_

Was widerlegt Dein Einzelfall daran, bei welchem zumindest minimal investigativ vorgegangen wurde und typische Unschärfe von Journalismus vorhanden ist? Wo gibt es denn ansonsten guten investigativen Journalismus? Der Kläger weis nicht einmal zwischen Spiegel und SPON zu unterscheiden, dass sind zwei völlig unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Medien. Soso, und Fleischauer der alte polarisierende Provokateur hat Grenzen überschritten. Ich mag ihn auch kein bisschen, aber genau das ist Journalismus. Das sollte man ertragen...


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Soso, wirklich?


Wie willst du des denn bitte abstreiten? Ohne den Spiegel wäre die Sache mit der WM2006 vielleicht nie aufgeflogen.
Und was willst du mit Todenhöfer? Der Assad und Syrien als "demokratisch" eingestuft hat?


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Todenhöfers Meinung zum Iran, Syrien, Armenischer Völkermord und Islamischer Staat sind ja allgemein bekannt. Er hat ja mehrere Bücher veröffentlicht, wenn ich nicht irre.
Aber was hat jetzt seine Aussage hier zu suchen?
Und welche Meinung hat er zu Trump?


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Berechtigt? Hat sie die Konsequenzen offen dargelegt, die ein Austritt aus dem Euro mit sich bringen würde?



Eine Konsequenz wäre unter anderem gewesen, dass es den Südländern wieder besser gegangen wäre und dass wir unseren unsinnigen Export zurückfahren hätten müssen und höhere Löhne bezahlen müssen.
Gysi warnte schon 1998 davor und hatte in allen Punkten recht behalten.



> Sind es nicht genau die Täter, die mit Lohndumping in Deutschland die EU und den Euro torpedieren?



Das waren die Grünen und die SPD mit der Agenda 2010 und der Leiharbeit.


> Du nutzt seine Aussagen, um Deinen Standpunkt argumentativ zu untermauern und ich frage Dich nur, auf welcher Basis Du seinen Ausführungen Glauben schenkst



Auf der gleichen Basis wie ich Ausführungen der etablierten Presse Glauben schenke. Ich bilde mir meine Meinung immer aus untersch. Quellen.
Und nicht von ihm, sondern von den Leuten die er unter anderem auch interviewt.



> Was sind Holocaustleugner für Dich? Für mich ist die erwähnte Person auf Basis einiger Aussagen ein Verfassungsfeind und Volksverhetzer.



Mir ist er nur als Israelkritiker bekannt.


> Warum sollte er eine Bühne bekommen?



Warum sollten Menschen die in der Atlantikbrücke sitzen eine Bühne bekommen?



> "...Demnach soll Jebsen unter anderem geschrieben haben, er wisse, wer den Holocaust als PR erfunden und wie Goebbels die entsprechenden Kampagnen umgesetzt habe. ..."



Also ich weiß wie Medien lügen können und Inhalte bis zur unkenntlichkeit verzerren können, siehe Petry und der angebliche Schießbefehl gegen Flüchtlinge, das war ne lächerliche Kampagne gegen die AFD.
In die Mail kann man auch nur mit bösen Willen Antisemitismus reininterpretieren, halte ich für lächerlich und wiederum als einen Vorwand möglichst nicht über die Sache argumentieren zu müssen.

Ziemlicher Unsinn finde ich den Holocaust hat der Mann nie geleugnet, das geht nicht aus seiner Aussage hervor. Kampagnen gegen Juden um das ganze anzuheizen wurden ja von Goebbels sicherlich geplant.
Gaddhafi war ja angeblich auch ein Antisemit, das hielt aber die Politiker nicht davon ab 40 Jahre mit ihm Zusammenzuarbeiten und ihn einzuladen.

Also naja, alles Albernheiten. Ich denke es gibt nirgendwo jemanden der das Verbrechen an den Juden leugnet, und wers tut, der soll dann von mir aus wegen Volksverhetzung angeklagt werden, da macht das dann auch Sinn, aber nicht bei dem Schmarrn in dieser Mail da.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie willst du des denn bitte abstreiten? Ohne den Spiegel wäre die Sache mit der WM2006 vielleicht nie aufgeflogen.
> Und was willst du mit Todenhöfer? Der Assad und Syrien als "demokratisch" eingestuft hat?



Ja, die WM2006, das ist wieder sowas wo sich der Deutsche aufregen kann. Da sind keine Politiker verstrickt, sondern nur so ein paar Funktionäre, die dann halt ihre Positionen verlieren und später gehts dann weiter wie gehabt.
Wen interessiert der schrott. Beckenbauer setzt überall seine Unterschrift drunter und liest sich nix durch, der Klassiker. Ist etwa so uninteressant wie die Sache mit dem ADAC.



> Und was willst du mit Todenhöfer? Der Assad und Syrien als "demokratisch" eingestuft hat?



Ja, warum auch nicht. Sicherlich demokratischer als so manche Länder mit denen wir zusammenarbeiten, helfen Mauern hochzuziehen und Bundesbeamte in Systemangeboten zur Verfügung stellen oder WM´s abhalten und Sklavenarbeiter uns anschauen. (Saudi Arabien, Katar). 

Assad wollte halt seine Macht nicht verlieren und wehrte sich mit allen Mitteln gegen den vom Westen und seinen Helfershelfern organisierte Opposition die dann mit Waffen, Islamisten bisschen aufgefüllt wurden und dann merkten dass man gar nicht mehr so gern Opposition sein möchte, nachdem das Land und das Leben der Menschen dann zerstört wurde.

Ich frage mich wie das Land ohne Assad dann ausgeschaut hätte. So wie Lybien? Denen gehts ohne Gaddhafi jetzt ja blendend hab ich gehört.

Aber wichtig ist ja die Demokratie und wichtig sind Menschenrechte, deswegen gehört Saudi Arabien da jetzt auch Ratsmitglied und Russland ausgeschieden.
Die Geschichten werden von den Siegern geschrieben und die Verlierer haben nix zu sagen und werden nicht gehört.

In Syrien herrschte Frieden, in der Ukraine herrschte Frieden, aber nur solange bis die ausführenden Machthaber dort unten im Sinne der USA handeln.
Solange Assad in Syrien Gaspipelines/Verträge pro Westen unterstützt und Gaddhafi keine eigene Währungsunion gegen den US Dollar plant, ist da fast alles dufte, aber solche Wahrheiten werden auch unterdrückt, dabei ist es offensichtlich worum es dort unten geht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Todenhöfers Meinung zum Iran, Syrien, Armenischer Völkermord und Islamischer Staat sind ja allgemein bekannt. Er hat ja mehrere Bücher veröffentlicht, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Aber was hat jetzt seine Aussage hier zu suchen?
> Und welche Meinung hat er zu Trump?



Was seine Aussage hier zu suchen hat? Den Zusammenhang mit dem Spiegel hast du gelesen?
Welche Meinung er zu Trump hat? Keine Ahnung, aber so positiv dürfte die auch nicht sein. Trump ist ja nun nicht gerade ein Wunschkandidat, Sanders wäre besser gewesen, aber der hat sich dann ja auf die Seite von Killery geschlagen die seinen Wahlkampf manipuliert hat.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, die WM2006, das ist wieder sowas wo sich der Deutsche aufregen kann. Da sind keine Politiker verstrickt,


Na klar, weil der DFB ja auch keine Lobbyisten im Parlament hat.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert der schrott. Beckenbauer setzt überall seine Unterschrift drunter und liest sich nix durch, der Klassiker. Ist etwa so uninteressant wie die Sache mit dem ADAC.


Ähm, seit wann entscheidest du, was interessant ist und was nicht?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, warum auch nicht. Sicherlich demokratischer als so manche Länder mit denen wir zusammenarbeiten, helfen Mauern hochzuziehen und Bundesbeamte in Systemangeboten zur Verfügung stellen oder WM´s abhalten und Sklavenarbeiter uns anschauen. (Saudi Arabien, Katar).


Deswegen war/ist Syrien aber lange nicht demokratisch. Kannst ja mal die ganzen Regimegegner fragen, die Assad schon hatte verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> In Syrien herrschte Frieden, in der Ukraine herrschte Frieden, aber nur solange bis die ausführenden Machthaber dort unten im Sinne der USA handeln.
> Solange Assad in Syrien Gaspipelines/Verträge pro Westen unterstützt und Gaddhafi keine eigene Währungsunion gegen den US Dollar plant, ist da fast alles dufte, aber solche Wahrheiten werden auch unterdrückt, dabei ist es offensichtlich worum es dort unten geht.



Erstmal komisch das du doch so viel zu wissen scheinst, obwohl laut deiner Aussagen nur der Sieger die Geschichte diktiert 

Das liebste Sprichwort der USA war schon immer "der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund", dass ist jedem Bekannt. 

Am Ende kämpfen meistens keine GIs in den Interessensgebieten der USA, sondern Einheimische. Unabhängig für wen man z.B. in Syrien ist, wären es nur eine Hand voll Rebellen gewesen, hätten wir heute keinen Krieg mehr in Syrien. Also handelt es sich schon um größere Interessensgruppen in diesen Ländern. 

Zu einem Konflikt wie Syrien gehört schon weit aus mehr, als nur der Wille der USA.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, die WM2006, das ist wieder sowas wo sich der Deutsche aufregen kann. Da sind keine Politiker verstrickt, sondern nur so ein paar Funktionäre, die dann halt ihre Positionen verlieren und später gehts dann weiter wie gehabt.
> Wen interessiert der schrott. Beckenbauer setzt überall seine Unterschrift drunter und liest sich nix durch, der Klassiker. Ist etwa so uninteressant wie die Sache mit dem ADAC.



Korruption ist also uninteressant?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> die seinen Wahlkampf manipuliert hat.



Quellen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Korruption ist also uninteressant?



Du glaubst also dass es da jetzt besser wird, weil jetzt jemand anderes das Ruder inne hat?

Gianni Infantino und die Fifa: "Schlimmer als Joseph Blatter" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das wird genau so weitergehen, vll noch schlimmer werden.



> Quellen?



Debbie Wasserman Schultz – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du glaubst also dass es da jetzt besser wird, weil jetzt jemand anderes das Ruder inne hat?
> 
> Gianni Infantino und die Fifa: "Schlimmer als Joseph Blatter" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das wird genau so weitergehen, vll noch schlimmer werden.



Darum geht es doch nicht. Dir scheint das egal zu sein, ergo ist die Korruption egal.
Was soll man denn davon halten?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Debbie Wasserman Schultz – Wikipedia



Öhm. Wenn ich das lese, hat die Parteiführung Clinton bevorzugt.
Du hast aber geschrieben, dass Clinton den Wahlkampf manipuliert hat. Das ist jedoch falsch.
Die Parteiführung der Demokraten hat sich auf eine Seite geschlagen, das haben die Republikaner auch gemacht, denn deren Parteiführung wollte Trump auch nicht haben.
Aber wo ist der Beleg dafür, dass Clinton dafür verantwortlich ist? Weil sie ihr einen Job angeboten hat? Das macht die CDU ständig, wenn ein "Parteifreund" einen Posten verliert.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo ist der Beleg dafür, dass Clinton dafür verantwortlich ist? Weil sie ihr einen Job angeboten hat? Das macht die CDU ständig, wenn ein "Parteifreund" einen Posten verliert.



Naja täte man dem Artikel von Telepolis zur Nominierung Clintons Glauben schenken wäre es schon fast offensichtlich das dort manipuliert und offen Regelungen missachtet wurden:



> Kurz vor dem Parteitag, auf dem über weitere Delegierte für die Nominierung des demokratischen Präsidentschaftskandidaten abgestimmt wurde, wurden 56 Sanders-Anhänger ausgeschlossen, da sie angeblich ihre Unterlagen falsch ausgefüllt hätten. Hierdurch erhielt die Clinton-Fraktion auf dem Parteitag eine hauchdünne Mehrheit von 33 Delegierten, so dass der Parteitag wiederum eine für Clinton vorteilhafte Entscheidung traf. Nevada wird nun 20 Clinton-Anhänger auf den Parteitag der Demokraten im Juli entsenden, Sanders hingegen konnte sich nur 15 Delegierte sichern.
> 
> Auf dem Parteitag ließ die Parteiführung in aller Frühe über neue "temporäre Regeln" abstimmen, obwohl noch nicht alle Delegierten anwesend waren, um sich größere Vollmachten zu verschaffen. Bei den durch Akklamation durchgeführten Abstimmungen über die Gültigkeit dieser Vorgehensweise wurde das Ergebnis von den Parteioberen schlicht ignoriert. Das Licht wurde ausgemacht, um die Sanders-Fraktion aus dem Parteisaal zu vertreiben Abstimmungsergebnisse wurden mitunter nicht beachtet. Das Mikrofon wurde abgestellt, wenn Sanders-Anhänger das Wort ergreifen wollten. Forderungen nach einer Neuzählung der umstrittenen Abstimmungen sind abgeschmettert worden. Nachdem die Parteiführung den Parteitag nach 16 Stunden abrupt beenden ließ - wiederum ohne eine ordnungsgemäße Abstimmung darüber durchzuführen -, marschierten Polizeikräfte auf, um den Saal zu räumen.
> 
> Die gelenkte Vorwahl | Telepolis



Allerdings ist es für mich auch nur schwer möglich nachzuvollziehen inwiefern die Vorwürfe des Artikels letztlich im einzelnen wirklich zutreffen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch nicht. Dir scheint das egal zu sein, ergo ist die Korruption egal.
> 
> 
> > Was soll man denn davon halten?
> ...


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dir fällt wohl nicht auf warum ich das geschrieben habe, na ganz einfach deswegen, weil sich an der Korruption der Fifa in Zukunft nichts ändern wird, das heißt überhaupt nicht mir sei das egal.



Ja, Fifa. Wieso muss ausgerechnet das US Justizministerium Ermittlungen einleiten und Leute verhaften?
Wieso haben das die Schweizer oder Europäer nicht geschafft?
Und Korruption nachweisen ist sehr schwer. Ohne einen Insider, der Dokumente liefert, geht das nicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss ich wohl genauer werden.
> 
> Druck nach E-Mail-Leck zu gross: Parteichefin der US-Demokraten tritt zuruck - n-tv.de
> 
> Sanders hat sich immer wieder wegen dieser Manipulation beschwert und jetzt hat sie nicht stattgefunden?



Wie gesagt, die Parteiführung der Demokraten hat den Kandidaten unterstützt, mit dem sie aus ihrer Sicht größere Chancen haben, die Wahl zu gewinnen.
Wo bleibt aber der Beweis, dass Clinton selbst die Fäden gezogen hat?
Und dass Parteiführungen immer Einfluss nehmen, ist nichts Neues. passiert ständig.
OK, in Deutschland natürlich nicht. 
In Deutschland werden ja mehrere Kandidaten von allen demokratischen Parteien für den neu zu wählenden Bundespräsidenten vorgeschlagen, die gemeinsam vor Publikum Fragen der Bevölkerung beantworten, um zu ermitteln, wer wohl den besten Bundespräsidenten abgeben wird.
Die Bundesversammlung wählt danach den für den Posten am besten geeigneten Kandidaten. Denn, steht ja im Grundgesetz, ist der Parlamentarier bei Wahlen nur seinem Gewissen verpflichtet.
Oder doch nicht? 

Ich persönlich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Sanders herumheult, weil er sich nicht gemocht fühlt. Der arme Junge. Ich hab echt Mitleid. 
Wo war denn Sanders, als Bill Clinton zur Wahl antritt, um den alten Bush aus dem Oval Office zu ziehen?
Wo war denn Sanders, als John Kerry zur Wahl antritt, um den jungen Bush aus dem Oval Office zu ziehen?
Wieso hat er sich nicht schon viel häufiger, viel eher, um die Nominierung zum Präsidentschaftskandidat beworben?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleib dabei und das ist keineswegs falsch, sondern die Realität.
> 
> Ja ok, dann ist es halt der Osterhase und nicht Clinton und es ist in Wirklichkeit auch nicht die Parteiführung, sondern prinzipiell sinds die Oligarchen.



Nochmal. Wo ist der Beweis, dass Clinton die Fäden gezogen hat?
Was die Parteiführung macht oder machen wird, werden wir demnächst bei Martin Schulz sehen. Wird er Außenminister und gleichzeitig Kanzlerkandidat?
Oder wird Gabriel Außenminister und Kanzlerkandidat?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es muss über alles und jenes  eine Grundsatzdiskussion geführt werden.
> 
> Volker Pispers uber Putin, AfD, IS und Demokratie (17.10.16): Horbuch - NEU! - YouTube



Was hat denn jetzt ein 134 Minuten langer Hörtext von Volker Pispers hier verloren?
Dass Pispers linksradikal ist, ist nichts Neues. Dass er gewissen Dinge überspitzt darstellt, damit er Lacher ernten kann, ist auch nichts Neues.
Dass die Grünen inzwischen die gleiche Wirtschaftspolitik macht, wie die FDP, ist inzwischen auch bekannt.
Und dass die Union ihren Standpunkt nicht ändern wird, ist ebenso offensichtlich.
Und solange die SPD sich nicht auf Knien beim Wähler für die zerstörerische Politik von Schröder entschuldigt, wird sie immer bei 20% Marktanteil herumschwirren. 

Viel interessanter ist ja diese Meldung.
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/trump-universitaet-vergleich-101.html
Trump hat beschissen und kauft sich nun frei. 
Und sowas wird US Präsident.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja täte man dem Artikel von Telepolis zur Nominierung Clintons Glauben schenken wäre es schon fast offensichtlich das dort manipuliert und offen Regelungen missachtet wurden:


Es sind zwei Paar Schuhe, ob Clinton der Drahtzieher war,  oder ob von einer Partei als solche ein ungeliebter extremer Kanditat Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommt. Dervon Schaffe89  in den Raum gestellte Vorwurf verdächtigte Clinton, Belege dafür gibt es keine. UInd auch das sind typische Fehler von VTLern, weil stimmige Fakten, in diesem Fall die offensichtliche Behinderung von Sanders, ohne Belege ursächlich einer Person zugeschrieben werden, ohne diesen Schritt, außer mit einem _"das ist doch klar"_ zu begründen.

Das beschriebene Vorgehen der Unterstützung ist typisch für Menschen, schon auf unterster Ebene im Karnickelzüchterverein, im Kirchenrat, in Wohngemeinschaften oder studentischen Verbindungen. Wenn einem federführendem Teil einer solchen Gruppe ein Kandidat nicht passt, der Vorsitzender oder was auch immer werden soll, dann wird intrigiert. Das geht mitnichten vom Kandidaten selber aus. Die Fälle gibt es  auch, erfolgreiche Menschen machen das wegen der Angreifbarkeit nicht, sondern als erfolgreicher Mensch hat man genügend "Büttel", die einen freiwillig hochdrücken, zum Teil, wie im Falle Sanders gegen Clinton, mit offensichtlich unlauteren Mitteln.

Hier musste ich gerade wieder schlucken: Trump-Anhanger der "Alt-Right"-Bewegung: Amerikas Ultrarechte feiern - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Was in den nächsten Jahren passiert, könnte dramatisch werden. Noch ist alles nur Spekulation, und trotzdem ist das Hauptproblem, dass die wirtschaftlich und militärisch wichtigste Nation auf dem Globus gerade in jeder Hinsicht unkalkulierbar wird und Trump darüber hinaus neben seiner Unkalkulierbarkeit für zukünftige Entscheidunge auch noch willkürlich und impulsiv abgestimmtes Vorgehen, Zusagen, Verträge, etc. willkürlich brechen wird. Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Karnickelzüchterverein.

Entweder, denn für dumm halte ich Trump nicht, bekommt er noch den Bogen, wächst mit der Macht und Verantwortung und nutzt Panik und unerträgliche Personalentscheidungen dafür, um andere Verhandlungspartner selbstständig eher ungünstige Kompromisse eingehen zu lassen, weil die Vertragspartner Angst haben, dass Trump sein volle Macht gegen sie ausspielt. Oder aber, er drückt wie bisher in seiner Karriere in widerwärtiger Weise eigene Interessen wie mit einer Dampfwalze nieder. Beispiel sind z.B. seine Erpressungen beim Kauf von Häusern._ "Sie geben mir ihr Haus jetzt zum halben Verkehrswert, oder sie haben zwanzig Jahre die lauteste Baustelle, die sie sich vortstellen können, auf dem Nachbargrundstück, was ich schon kaufte."_

Es liegt an Trump und seinem Verhalten, ob er nach 100 Tagen Politik  einem Anschlag erliegen  oder erheblich versöhnlicher aggieren wird, als es bisher den Anschein hat. Oder aber, die erste handvoll Anschläge wird in  faschistischter Manier genutzt, um flächendeckene Verhaftungswellen zu erwirken.

Beispiel für sein Verhalten war z.B. sein Twitter Tweat, nachdem sein Vice im Musical von Zuschauern ausgebut wurde. Die Schauspieler heißten ihn dagegen willkommen, baten um sachliche Diskussion und hoffenten, dass Stück würde ihm die toleranz Amerikas allen Menschen gegenüber näher bringen. Trump fordert eine Entschuldigung der Künstler, die aber gerade versöhnlich reagierten. All das sind kleine Bausteile eine faschistoiden Persönlichkeitstruktur. Vermutlich wird es noch schlimmer, als wir uns heute vorstellen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Fifa. Wieso muss ausgerechnet das US Justizministerium Ermittlungen einleiten und Leute verhaften?
> Wieso haben das die Schweizer oder Europäer nicht geschafft?
> Und Korruption nachweisen ist sehr schwer. Ohne einen Insider, der Dokumente liefert, geht das nicht.



Ich bezweifle einfach nur massiv dass der neue Fifa Boss es besser macht, das ist alles.




> Wie gesagt, die Parteiführung der Demokraten hat den Kandidaten unterstützt, mit dem sie aus ihrer Sicht größere Chancen haben, die Wahl zu gewinnen.



Und jetzt guck mal welche Kontakte die Parteiführung so hatte und mit wem, dann geht dir vielleicht ein Licht auf.



> Und dass Parteiführungen immer Einfluss nehmen, ist nichts Neues. passiert ständig.



Klar völlig normal dass man Wahlbetrug organisiert und damit durchkommt, wie hätte das Wohl in Russland ausgesehen hätte es da Vorwahlen gegeben.
Heise berichtet ausführlich über solchen Betrug, aber ansonsten juckts niemanden. Ich finde das erstaunlich und traurig zu gleich.



> Ich persönlich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Sanders herumheult, weil er sich nicht gemocht fühlt. Der arme Junge. Ich hab echt Mitleid.



Klar, der heult herum, es ist teilweise einfach unfassbar was hier für ein Unsinn abgesondert wird.


> Nochmal. Wo ist der Beweis, dass Clinton die Fäden gezogen hat?



Lies bei Heise und schau dir die persönlichen Kontakte von Clinton an. Clinton war es sicherlich nicht alleine, aber zu behaupten die habe da nicht die Finger im Spiel, ist schon ziemlich grotesk.



> Was die Parteiführung macht oder machen wird, werden wir demnächst bei Martin Schulz sehen.



Martin Schulz? Der Vorsitzende eines undemokratischen Konstruktes? Also wenn es der wird, dann kannst du dich schonmal auf die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa vorbereiten.



> Was hat denn jetzt ein 134 Minuten langer Hörtext von Volker Pispers hier verloren?



Der liegt im Kontext zu der Diskussion, sollte man sich mal anhören.



> Dass Pispers linksradikal ist, ist nichts Neues. Dass er gewissen Dinge überspitzt darstellt, damit er Lacher ernten kann, ist auch nichts Neues.



Vll ist er das, trotzdem sollte man das auch hören was er sagt.




> Viel interessanter ist ja diese Meldung.
> Trump hat beschissen und kauft sich nun frei.
> Und sowas wird US Präsident.



Immer noch besser wie Obama, der als Massenmörder den Nobelpreis bekommt, zudem wird man Trump daran messen müssen, was er als Präsident macht und nicht was vorher gelaufen ist.
Um es nochmals zu sagen. Clinton steckt da viel tiefer im Sumpf unglaubwürdig zu sein, sie wollte ja selbst Wahlen in Palästina fälschen, passt doch zu ihren Vorwahlen perfekt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind zwei Paar Schuhe, ob Clinton der Drahtzieher war,  oder ob von einer Partei als solche ein ungeliebter extremer Kanditat Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommt. Dervon Schaffe89  in den Raum gestellte Vorwurf verdächtigte Clinton, Belege dafür gibt es keine. UInd auch das sind typische Fehler von VTLern, weil stimmige Fakten, in diesem Fall die offensichtliche Behinderung von Sanders, ohne Belege ursächlich einer Person zugeschrieben werden, ohne diesen Schritt, außer mit einem _"das ist doch klar"_ zu begründen.



Schau dir doch mal an wer die Drahtzieher waren, wie sie in Verbindung zum Clinton-Clan stehen. Vielleicht geht dir dabei ja ein Licht auf.
Du kannst ja gerne glauben dass Clinton daran nicht beteiligt war, besonders glaubwürdig bist du dann aber nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal an wer die Drahtzieher waren, wie sie in Verbindung zum Clinton-Clan stehen. Vielleicht geht dir dabei ja ein Licht auf..


Belege und Vermutungen, Du verstehst den Unterschied wirklich nicht, oder? Genau das schrieb ich oben, danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. November 2016)

Notorische Clinton-Verteidiger würde ich das eher nennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Notorische Clinton-Verteidiger würde ich das eher nennen.


Habe ich bisher mit einem Wort und irgendwo Clinton als gute Wahl hingestellt? Es geht hier um Trump und er ist, schaue ich auf  seine angekündigte Politik, für mich ein Idiot. Es geht nur um die Politik, nicht um den Menschen an sich, den kenne ich nicht. Über Clinton rede ich hier gar nicht. Sanders wäre eine bessere Alternative gewesen, vielleicht sogar eine gute....

Deine Sichtweise im schwarz-weiss Raster ist entlarvend für Deine Struktur, Dinge zu erfassen und zu bewerten. Ich versuche Dir seit vielen Beiträgen klar zu machen, dass eine fundierte Bildung sowie eine methodisch saubere Analyse extrem hilfreich sind, um Probleme dieser Art besser zu durchdringen.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2016)

Du durchdringst die Probleme aber auch sehr einseitig...
Haben dir danals in dem Flüchtlingsthread aber auch viele gesagt, dass da einiges an der Realität vorbeigeht. Und von deinem damals Propagierten ist ja bisher auch quasi nix eingetreten.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lies bei Heise und schau dir die persönlichen Kontakte von Clinton an. Clinton war es sicherlich nicht alleine, aber zu behaupten die habe da nicht die Finger im Spiel, ist schon ziemlich grotesk.



Und?
Logisch haben sie Kontakte.
Die republikanische Führung hat auch Kontakte zu den Kandidaten.
Aber das ist doch kein Beweis. Du machst dich lächerlich. Echt jetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Du durchdringst die Probleme aber auch sehr einseitig....


Richtig, ich bleibe ganz einseitig auf der faktischen Seite, die postfaktische Ebene überlasse ich gerne anderen. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Clinton war es sicherlich nicht alleine, aber zu behaupten die habe da nicht die Finger im Spiel, ist schon ziemlich grotesk.....


Niemand sagt dazu etwas, nur Du stellst eindeutige Thesen in den Raum, ohne diese belegen zu können.
Die anderen sagen nur, Deine These, Hillary Clinton alleine hätte übele Machenschaften gegen Sanders 
organisiert, ist sehr mutig und auf dünnem Eis. 

Und wir sagen weiter, die Art und Weise, wie Du Tatsachen verknüpfst, ähnelt sehr stark der Art und Weise,
wie in Verschwörungstheorien Fakten willkürlich verknüpft werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, ich bleibe ganz einseitig auf der faktischen Seite, die* postfaktische Ebene* überlasse ich gerne anderen.



Zu dem Begriff postfaktisch fällt mir irgendwie nur noch der heutige Artikel auf Telepolis ein, der doch irgendwie auch treffend den Typ von Mensch beschreibt der meint dieses Wort schon faktisch inflationär zu verwenden:

Postfaktisches Zeitalter - Darauf einen Bommerlunder | Telepolis


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Sichtweise im schwarz-weiss Raster ist entlarvend für Deine Struktur, Dinge zu erfassen und zu bewerten. Ich versuche Dir seit vielen Beiträgen klar zu machen, dass eine fundierte Bildung sowie eine methodisch saubere Analyse extrem hilfreich sind, um Probleme dieser Art besser zu durchdringen.



Zumindest verfolge ich eine Struktur die weder links noch rechtslastig ist und Dinge benennt wenn sie eindeutig sind. Gab es Manipulation zwischen Sanders und Clinton? Nachweislich Ja. Von wem wurde die Manipulation durchgeführt? Von Clinton nahen Freunden und Finanziers, die teils danach zurückgetreten sind und damit hatte es sich auch wieder.

Also ich schreibe das auch Clinton zu, für mich ist das eindeutig, siehe Wassermann Schultz. Private Beziehungen Mauscheleien, sind doch offensichtlich.

Aber wenn du der Pegida Pauschal unterstellst Häuser anzuzünden und allen pauschal unterstellst rechtsradikal zu sein, ist das natürlich ok und zeigt also nicht deine Struktur?

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt albern über Strukturen zu reden. Vielmehr geht es doch um das Thema selbst, also um die Sache. Du unterstellst mir ja sogar verfassungsfeindliche Intentionen , wobei du hier ja der einzige bist der zu Seiten verlinkt die eben genau solche Parolen als druckbare Aufkleber für linksradikalismus verkaufen.

Deine persönlichen Anfeindungen sind echt unübertroffen, lass doch mal deine kläglichen Entlarvungsversuche stecken, das wird langsam langweilig. Aus allem wird versucht ein Strick zu drehen, anstatt über die Sache zu debattieren, selbiges bei 9/11 und dem Einsturz von Gebäude 7, dort bist du immer noch nicht bei den phyiskalischen Grundgesetzen angekommen und verstehst sie auch nicht.



> sowie eine methodisch saubere Analyse extrem hilfreich sind,



Deine methodischen Analysen zu Pegida und zu Kritikern sind ja auch unübertroffen.
Also ich glaube hier muss sich niemand mit falschen Federn schmücken und du solltest auch nicht in diesen Topf greifen du hast dich einseitig genug über gewisse Gruppen ausgelassen ( und das ohne jeglichen Beweis), ich muss nur mal in deine Postinghistorie schauen, das ist ja kaum lösungsorientiert, sondern ziemlich einseitig.



> Sanders wäre eine bessere Alternative gewesen, vielleicht sogar eine gute....



Ich denke da sind wir sogar mal einer Meinung.
Aber die Leute die Trump in sein Team holt sind  außer ein oder zwei Leuten schon super, ich denke das kann jeder unterschreiben.

Das Problem ist ja dass gerade die etablierte Politik und die Medien mit Assad, Russland, Iranhetze, Populistenhetze, AFD Hetze sich ganz easy als Postfaktischer Troll den Grimme Preis verdient.

Da wenn Trump die Beeinflussung der Menschheit was den Klimawandel angeht herunterspielt und für unwahrscheinlich ansieht ( das ist übrigens eine legitime Position) ist das ein riesiges Tam Tam. Aber wenn das Kanzleramt und die Minister sämtliche gut gemeinte Vorschläge der Umweltministerin durchstreichen und mit nichts nach Marrakesch fahren ist das besser. Wir leben wirklich in einem postfaktischen Irrenhaus und zwar von allen Seiten, ganz besonders von der Seite der etablierten Parteien, die gerade versuchen die Umbruchsstimmung mit Stigmatisierung aufzuhalten. Das klappt aber nicht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu dem Begriff postfaktisch fällt mir irgendwie nur noch der heutige Artikel auf Telepolis ein, der doch irgendwie auch treffend den Typ von Mensch beschreibt der meint dieses Wort schon faktisch inflationär zu verwenden:



Jup, das ist ne lustige Sache,  da dürfen gerne die Leute die das Ruder jahrelang in der Hand hielten und ihre postfaktischen Geschichten verbreiten, über Kriege, über Riesterrente usw usw.. die können sich den Stempel postfaktisch auf ihr Hirn kleben, nebenbei kann man auch vielerlei Fakten so hindrehen oder durch weglassen von Fakten ein Ergebnis erzielen das postfaktisch ist.

Michael Flynn der Sicherheitsberater von Trump wird definitiv wieder einiges zum positiven wenden gegenüber Russland, endlich, dann kann das gegenseitige sinnlose Aufrüsten vielleicht mal endlich enden.

Aber der ist ja auch wieder zwielichtig, angeblich.

Michael Flynn - der zwielichtige General in Trumps Schatten

Aber die vorherigen Berater waren ja auch auch wohl kaum besser, eher noch viel schlimmer.
Aber jetzt wird da so ein großes Tamtam gemacht.

Nationaler Sicherheitsberater (Vereinigte Staaten) – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Michael Flynn der Sicherheitsberater von Trump wird definitiv wieder einiges zum positiven wenden gegenüber Russland, endlich, dann kann das gegenseitige sinnlose Aufrüsten vielleicht mal endlich enden.
> 
> Aber der ist ja auch wieder zwielichtig, angeblich.



Angeblich?
Der ist ganz offen gegen den Islam und bezeichnet ihn als politische Ideologie.
Daneben ist er Berater einer Lobbyfirma, die wiederum Pro Putin und Pro Erdogan agiert.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Typ Trump beraten wird -- und Trump hat ja null Ahnung -- wird der sehr viel Einfluss haben und damit sind die Weichen auf den nächsten militärischen Einsatz schon gestellt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2016)

Das "Problem" in der Politik: Es muss Kompromisse geben. Ich helfe dir da, und du unterstützt mich dann dort. Ist nichts negatives, pauschal zumindest nicht, so funktioniert auch Diplomatie. Will Trump Mehrheiten bekmmen, muss er woanders Zugeständnisse machen, leier sehen das viele Leute nicht (ein).


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

Völlig richtig. du kannst deine Position nicht zu 100% durchkriegen, wenn du auf andere angewiesen bist.
Das Dilemma ist aber, dass Trump sowohl im Kongress als auch im Senat eine Republikaner Mehrheit hat.
Die könnten theoretisch jeden Punkt, den Trump will, durchwinken und die Demokraten können da nichts machen.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass er Guantanamo wieder einsetzen wird. 
Gerade die Sache mit der Folter. 

Stark -- wenn du bei Google nach Guantanamo guckt, steht da, dass es 24 Stunden lang geöffnet ist, mit Telefonnummer.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist aber, dass Trump sowohl im Kongress als auch im Senat eine Republikaner Mehrheit hat.
> Die könnten theoretisch jeden Punkt, den Trump will, durchwinken und die Demokraten können da nichts machen.



Nö, ganz so einfach ist es nicht

Sollte er totale Kacke bauen, besteht immer noch die Option eines Amtsenthebeungsverfahren


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sollte er totale Kacke bauen, besteht immer noch die Option eines Amtsenthebeungsverfahren



Dafür brauchst du aber eine Mehrheit im Kongress und das haben die Demokraten nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. du kannst deine Position nicht zu 100% durchkriegen, wenn du auf andere angewiesen bist.
> Das Dilemma ist aber, dass Trump sowohl im Kongress als auch im Senat eine Republikaner Mehrheit hat.
> Die könnten theoretisch jeden Punkt, den Trump will, durchwinken und die Demokraten können da nichts machen.
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass er Guantanamo wieder einsetzen wird.
> ...


Aber auch die Republikaner werden nicht allem zustimmen. Er hat ja trotz allem auch genug Gegner in den eigenen Reihen. 
Guantanamo gibts ja immer noch, hat Obama nicht zudrehen können. Da müssten immer noch gut 50 Häftlinge drin sitzen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber auch die Republikaner werden nicht allem zustimmen. Er hat ja trotz allem auch genug Gegner in den eigenen Reihen.
> Guantanamo gibts ja immer noch, hat Obama nicht zudrehen können. Da müssten immer noch gut 50 Häftlinge drin sitzen.



Ich weiß nicht, was Trump alles macht. Er wird ja problemlos die Steuersenkungen durch kriegen und die Umweltgesetze kippen. Dabei werden die Republikaner sicher mitmachen.
Ja, Obama kam halt nicht gegen den Kongress an. Sehr ärgerlich, ebenso, dass Trump wohl wieder Kuba abschotten wird.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2016)

In den USA gibts sowas wie Umweltgesetze?^^ 
Die Steuersenkungen wird er durchbringen, aber die Höhe dieser ist ungewiss. Und das wird den Amis mittelfristig auf den Kopf fallen, genauso wie er die Beschränkungen bei der Kreditvergabe wieder lockern oder aufheben will, auch da wird die Blase in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wieder platzen sobald sie sich genug aufgebläht hat. Ich weiß dass die Amerikaner einen anderen Zugang zu Krediten haben als wir Mitteleuropäer. Dort ist es völlig normal für jeden Käse einen Kredit aufzunehmen, die 2 Autos, das Haus und der dicke Kühlschrank müssen ja irgendwie bezahlt werden. Dann verleihen die Banken halt wieder Geld, für welches sie keine wirklichen Sicherheiten haben und irgendwann kommt es dann wieder zum großen Knall, sehr vereinfacht gesagt. 
Aber das werden wir hoffentlich nicht erleben, allein weil ich die Auswirkungen nicht haben will. 

Wieso soll Trump Kuba wieder abschotten? Das würde Putin nicht gefallen


----------



## xGremlinx (22. November 2016)

Wenn man sich als Erwachsener Mensch, sich so einige Kommentare hier Durchliest, kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Einige sollten echt  einmal langsam Erwachsen werden - und langsam einmal Begreifen, das Mainstreammedien Desinformationen sind, anstatt denselben Murks von sich zu geben.

Wie wäre es , z.B selbst einmal Nachzudenken ? (Nur ein Tip.)


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2016)

Lass mich raten: Die seriösen Medien findet man im Internet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Laut einer repräsentativen Emnid Umfrage halten 2/3 der Deutschen die Medien ja mittlerweile für gelenkt


Man nennt es auch, 2/3 Gesellschaft. 1/3 versteht, was hier passiert, gestaltet, lebt, 2/3 tun das nicht.
Früher, zu meiner Kindheit war der Verhältnis noch anderes herum. Es wird immer schlimmer und
es wird bald knallen, weil sich das obere Drittel nicht mehr die Mühe macht, die unteren 2/3 abzuholen
und weiter zu bringen.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt es auch, 2/3 Gesellschaft. 1/3 versteht, was hier passiert, gestaltet, lebt, 2/3 tun das nicht.
> Früher, zu meiner Kindheit war der Verhältnis noch anderes herum. Es wird immer schlimmer und
> es wird bald knallen, weil sich das obere Drittel nicht mehr die Mühe macht, die unteren 2/3 abzuholen
> und weiter zu bringen.



Aber natürlich, ihr Allwissenden... Und in der Regel sind die, die "verstehen", die, die im Leben nichts großartiges erreicht haben und in einer Großstadt in Plattenbauten leben. Trifft nicht auf jeden zu, aber ich kenne solche Leute auch bzw. überwiegend. Verstehen angeblich alles, aber kommen irgendwie auch nicht voran. Eine Studie dazu wäre mal interessant.


----------



## OField (22. November 2016)

@Iconoclast

und wenn man deren Weltansicht nicht teilt, heißt es "Informier dich mal"... auf irgendwelchen Chemtrail Seiten...


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> In den USA gibts sowas wie Umweltgesetze?^^



Kalifornien hat die strengsten Umweltgesetze.
Aber Trump kann sowas nicht kippen, denn sowas ist Sache der Bundesländer. Washington kann nur Bundesgesetze verändern, nicht Gesetze der Bundesstaaten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Steuersenkungen wird er durchbringen, aber die Höhe dieser ist ungewiss. Und das wird den Amis mittelfristig auf den Kopf fallen, genauso wie er die Beschränkungen bei der Kreditvergabe wieder lockern oder aufheben will, auch da wird die Blase in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wieder platzen sobald sie sich genug aufgebläht hat.



Ja, er will alle Beschränkungen für Banken, die Obama eingeführt hat, wieder zurück nehmen.
Also er macht genau das, was er eigentlich nicht machen dürfte, wenn er seinen Kurs weiterführen will. Aber Trump ist eben ein reiner Kapitalist und die sind immer ganz dicke mit den Banken.
Und die Folge wird wieder eine Blase sein, die irgendwann platzt.
Wahrscheinlich aber nicht in der Amtszeit von Trump und deswegen kümmert ihn das auch nicht weiter.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso soll Trump Kuba wieder abschotten? Das würde Putin nicht gefallen



Ich glaube, Putin ist Kuba inzwischen sehr egal.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Laut einer repräsentativen Emnid Umfrage halten 2/3 der Deutschen die Medien ja mittlerweile für gelenkt, was angesichts der ganzen Widersprüche nicht verwunderlich ist. Seinem Realität Argument stimme ich teilweise auch zu. Bestes Beispiel der Flüchtlinge Thread, der hier ja geschlossen wurde. Da haben die, die in Trump jetzt den Teufel in Person sehen die Leute regelrecht als Aluhutträger bezeichnet, die mit der Politik nicht konform gingen. Und am Ende haben genau die, die dafür waren vollkommen an der Realität vorbeigelebt. Von dem was dort alles geschrieben wurde ist absolut gar nichts eingetroffen. Aber schön die ganzen Vorteile mitgeredet, die damals in den Medien propagiert wurden, diesselben Medien, die die Tage von einer Flüchtlingspolitik nach Australienvorbild anfingen zu reden. Wir waren dafür vor einem Jahr menschenfeindlich und Nazis, lulz.



Und diese 2/3 gehen also ins Internet und glauben demjenigen, der am lautesten schreit? 
Das Internet per se ist nicht gelenkt, aber die Informationen dort sind oft sehr wohl gefiltert, gleich wie bei der Lügenpresse.


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du aber eine Mehrheit im Kongress und das haben die Demokraten nicht.



Alle Republikaner folgen Trump auch nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und diese 2/3 gehen also ins Internet und glauben demjenigen, der am lautesten schreit?
> Das Internet per se ist nicht gelenkt, aber die Informationen dort sind oft sehr wohl gefiltert, gleich wie bei der Lügenpresse.



Die Informationen sind im Internet prinzipiell weniger gelenkt als in den althergebrachten Medienkanälen, was auch völlig normal ist da eine Redaktion für ihre Zeitung / Nachrichtensendungen immer bestimmt welche Informationen überhaupt den Konsumenten erreichen und welche nicht, also eine Vorauswahl trifft.
Dadurch das im Internet hingegen im Grunde jeder die Möglichkeit hat seine Information zu verbreiten kann man im Grunde auch viele zusätzliche Informationen finden die man nur über Fernsehn, Zeitung, oder Radion so nie bekommen würde.

Diese prinzipielle Offenheit des Internets macht es aber im Gegenzug natürlich auch einfach Falschinformationen zu streuen, was auch auf einer gewissen Ebene auch wieder die Menschen lenkt. Da liegt das Problem aber nicht ursächlich darin das die Möglichkeit dazu besteht, sondern darin das scheinbar die Menschen unfähig sind die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Information anhand einer Quelle einzustufen.

Auf heise gab es dazu heute einen Artikel über eine US-Studie die überprüft hat in wie weit Schüler in den USA in der Lage sind fundierte Nachrichten zu erkennen. Nun ja, was soll man sagen, das Ergebnis war laut Studie ehr ernüchternd und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das die Ergebnisse in Europa (bei uns) nicht zwingend wesentlich besser aussehn würden:

US-Studie: Schuler konnen fundierte Nachrichten nicht erkennen | heise online


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Alle Republikaner folgen Trump auch nicht



Er ist der neue Heiland.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Informationen sind im Internet prinzipiell weniger gelenkt als in den althergebrachten Medienkanälen, was auch völlig normal ist da eine Redaktion für ihre Zeitung / Nachrichtensendungen immer bestimmt welche Informationen überhaupt den Konsumenten erreichen und welche nicht, also eine Vorauswahl trifft.
> Dadurch das im Internet hingegen im Grunde jeder die Möglichkeit hat seine Information zu verbreiten kann man im Grunde auch viele zusätzliche Informationen finden die man nur über Fernsehn, Zeitung, oder Radion so nie bekommen würde.
> 
> Diese prinzipielle Offenheit des Internets macht es aber im Gegenzug natürlich auch einfach Falschinformationen zu streuen, was auch auf einer gewissen Ebene auch wieder die Menschen lenkt. Da liegt das Problem aber nicht ursächlich darin das die Möglichkeit dazu besteht, sondern darin das scheinbar die Menschen unfähig sind die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Information anhand einer Quelle einzustufen.
> ...


-
Mit etwas Erfahrung ist es ziemlich Leicht FB-Bots zu programmieren. Diese Bots verhalten sich dann weitestgehend wie normale User. Sie schließen Freundschaften, liken, teilen und kommentieren Beiträge, treten Gruppen bei etc. Beim schließen von Freundschaften analysieren die Bots die Profile der User und suchen gezielt nach Personen nach vordefinierten Kriterien (z.B. politische Ansichten - sagen wir mal in diesen Beispiel "Klimawandel ist nicht vom Menschen gemacht"). Sobald die Bots nun etliche Freundschaften geschlossen und mehreren Gruppen beigetreten sind fängt das lenken an:
Man erstellt Fake-Berichte (z.B. "Renommierte Forscher-Gruppe belegt, dass Klimawandel nicht dem Menschen zuzuschreiben ist" ) welche von den Bots geteilt werden, diese werden dann im Freundeskreis der Bots geteilt usw. und auf FB gilt folgende eiserne Regel: Je öfter ein Bericht geteilt wird, umso wahrer ist es.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> @Iconoclast
> 
> und wenn man deren Weltansicht nicht teilt, heißt es "Informier dich mal"... auf irgendwelchen Chemtrail Seiten...



Ja, ich finde das echt heftig. Ich kenne selber Leute, die sehr weit links sind und auf Demos gehen oder ständig ein Gebet über soziale Gerechtigkeit und Menschlichkeit halten. Ohne Außnahme sind das Leute die ein Haus mit jeder Menge anderer Familien teilen müssen, von 2000-2500 brutto leben müssen und in der Regel mal irgendwas studiert haben, womit sich ja automatisch zur "Elite" gehören... Die, die was erreicht haben und mit mitte 20 jetzt ihr Haus kaufen oder bauen, da findet man solche Ansichten nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob die Leute ihre eigene Unzufriedenheit dann auf das große Blatt "soziale Ungerechtigkeit" schreiben und einfach nur wie Kinder anfangen zu bölken oder was auch sonst der Auslöser ist. Ich kann fragen wen ich will, auch Freunde von Freunden etc.. Es sind immer die gleichen Leute. Von nichts kommt halt nichts, dann muss man mal was tun. Das mag nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber ich kenne ehrlich gesagt keinen, der diese Einstellungen hat und anders ist. Und ich kenne durch meinen Beruf schon extrem viele Leute.

Ein positives Gegenbeispiel wäre mal interessant, ich kenne aber keinen mit Eigentum und einer Familie, der soziale Ungerechtigkeit bölkt.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein positives Gegenbeispiel wäre mal interessant, ich kenne aber keinen mit Eigentum und einer Familie, der soziale Ungerechtigkeit bölkt.



Bin ich dann der einzige?
Altersarmut ist doch vorprogrammiert. Wenn man nur noch 40% des letzten Gehalts an Rente bekommt. Das sind bei 2000€ Netto gerade mal 800€ und damit die untere Grenze, nahe an Hartz 4.
Und man kann davon ausgehen, dass das noch weiter abgesenkt wird, bzw. man länger arbeiten muss und mehr Abstriche machen muss, wenn man eher in Rente geht.
Schröder und Co. haben das Rentensystem kaputt gemacht und den Versicherungsunternehmen eine neue Einnahmequelle gegeben.
Maschmeyer lässt grüßen.
Und die SPD von heute labert was von Altersarmut -- Gasbriel und Nahles -- und anstatt den Dreck, den Schröder einst gemacht hat, zurück zu nehmen und anders zu machen, vereinbaren sie einen Mindestlohn, der nicht mal im Ansatz reichen wird und der jetzt schon wieder ausgehoben wird.
Weiter geht es mit der Bildung, egal ob Kindergarten, Grundschule oder weiterführende Schulen. Da ist auch alles im Eimer. Kaputt gespart, miese Aussichten.
Anstatt dort mal Geld zu investieren, werden lieber irgendwelche unwichtigen Banken gerettet. 

Das kann ich jetzt so weiter aufzählen.
Mein Haus konnte ich auch nur deswegen bauen, weil ich das mit vielen Leuten selbst gebaut habe. Das Grundstück musste ich auch nicht kaufen. 
Müsste ich heute Grundstück kaufen und dann ein Haus bauen lassen, wären das Kosten, die nur schwer zu finanzieren sind -- trotz der 0% Zinspolitik der EZB -- die damit alle Sparer kaputt machen. Private Vorsorge wird damit zu einem Witz, da nichts mehr bei raus springt. 

Und wie hier geht es auch US Amerikanern -- um mal wieder zu Trump zu kommen. Denn die haben das gleiche Problem. Weniger Lohn -- mehr Ausgaben.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2016)

Naja, ich meine das nicht böse, aber du sagst es ja selber, schwer zu finanzieren. Ich bin mitte 20 und meine Kollegen lasse alle bauen mit allen Kosten die damit verbunden sind und das ohne Probleme. Dass meinte ich ja damit, die, die es sich nicht leisten können in der Regel gegen das System wettern. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, aber ich wurde selber schon als "Bonze" verschrien, weil ich alle 2 Jahre ca. 60.000€ in Fahrzeuge kloppe. Dabei bin ich einfach nur meinen Weg gegangen mit den Chancen, die jeder hat.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2016)

Und das hat jetzt genau welche Aussagekraft? In meinem Umfeld ist es genau umgekehrt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2016)

Deswegen sage ich ja, dass Statistiken mal interessant wären. Wenn man sich mit den Demos mal auseinandersetzt sieht man auch, dass es entweder ganze Studentenwohnheime sind oder Leute aus Umgebungen voller Plattenbauten. Und wenn ich dann mal mit Leuten aus der Hundertschaft rede wird das Bild noch klarer. Aber das ist ja eigentlich ein anderes Thema und schweift hier langsam doch sehr aus. So weit von Trump weg wollte ich gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Naja, ich meine das nicht böse, aber du sagst es ja selber, schwer zu finanzieren. Ich bin mitte 20 und meine Kollegen lasse alle bauen mit allen Kosten die damit verbunden sind und das ohne Probleme. Dass meinte ich ja damit, die, die es sich nicht leisten können in der Regel gegen das System wettern. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, aber ich wurde selber schon als "Bonze" verschrien, weil ich alle 2 Jahre ca. 60.000€ in Fahrzeuge kloppe. Dabei bin ich einfach nur meinen Weg gegangen mit den Chancen, die jeder hat.



Wie viele Leute kennst du denn, die 60.000 Netto im Jahr nach Hause bringen oder gar mehr?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen.
Willst du ein Haus bauen, musst du das über eine Bank finanzieren. Haben wir auch gemacht, nur eben mit dem Unterschied, dass wir das Haus selbst gebaut haben und keine Firma beauftragt haben -- denn das wäre locker doppelt so teuer geworden.

Und die Chancen hat eben nicht jeder.
Schau dir mal die Hartzer Familie an. Das Kind bekommt eine Lehrstelle und entsprechend Lehrlingsgehalt im Monat.
Das Geld wird komplett im Hartz Satz der Familie verrechnet, denn es gilt ja als Einkommen.
Wieso also sollte sich der Hartz 4 Jugendliche um eine Ausbildung bemühen, wenn das Geld, was er verdient, komplett eingezogen wird?
Das System ist krank. Nur begreift das keiner in der Politik, da es keinen Politiker gibt, der mit sowas direkt konfrontiert ist. Die haben ihren Job -- meist sind das ja Anwälte -- und im Nebenjob sind sie dann Abgeordneter und kassieren da auch noch mal ordentlich ab. Die haben null Ahnung, wie das ist, mit 400€ im Monat klar kommen zu müssen.

Gerade in Deutschland ist es enorm wichtig, wie dein sozialer Status ist, denn der entscheidet über deinen Grad der Ausbildung.
Leute mit Geld können sich Nachhilfelehrer leisten. Hartzer können das nicht. Sie kriegen die schlechteren Noten, haben keine Chance an den Unis und nehmen dann die Jobs an, die normaler Weise ein Schüler der Mittelstufe nehmen würde. Der wiederum kriegt dann keinen Job und nimmt dem Hauptschüler den Job weg. Dieser hat dann nur noch das, was keiner machen will und was natürlich auch schlecht bezahlt wird.
Und dann kommt noch ein Gabriel um die Ecke und erklärt, dass die Flüchtlinge arbeiten könnten und mahnt, dass man den Mindestlohn dafür senken sollte.
Wieso dürfen Flüchtlinge nicht den Mindestlohn bekommen? Arbeiten sie schlechter? Sind sie weniger wert?
Der dicke Siggi geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. 
Meine Fresse. 

Aber das ist nicht das Thema des Threads. Hier geht es um Trump.
Keine Ahnung, was seine Politik für Auswirkungen haben wird. Das werden wir in den nächsten 4 Jahren sehen.
Für alles andere könnte man einen anderen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich einfach nur meinen Weg gegangen mit den Chancen, die jeder hat.



Nein es hat halt nicht jeder die Chancen und es hat auch nicht jeder das Glück einen Beruf zu haben in dem er alle 2 Jahre 60.000 Euro für eine neue Spritschleuder sparen kann. Was du hier machst ist aus deinem höst subjektiv eigenen Werdegang und Umfeld etwas allgemeingültiges ableiten zu wollen. Das funktioniert so aber nunmal nicht.
Du und deine "Kollegen" sind nunmal nicht die gängige Regel, sondern inzwischen etwas was immer mehr eine Ausnahme ist!



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dass meinte ich ja damit, die, die es sich nicht leisten können in der Regel gegen das System wettern.



Natürlich wird jemand der das Glück hatte in einen guten Beruf zu rutschen, entsprechend einen ordentlichen Verdienst hat, nicht meckern.
Jemand der im Außenministerium beschäftigt ist wird auch nicht über die Zustände meckern, genauso wenig wie viele im Bundestag meckern werden.
Wen du aber ein Haus gebaut hast, oder geerbt hast, 40 bist und als Elektriker keine vernünftige Arbeit findest womit du dein Leben und die Instanthaltung finanziert bekommst, oder gar länger arbeitslos wirst und entsprechend finanziell schlecht gestellt bist ist es klar das du "meckern" wirst und auch sehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Lass dich einfach mal scheiden. Das kann schon deinen finanziellen Ruin bedeuten.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese prinzipielle Offenheit des Internets macht es aber im Gegenzug natürlich auch einfach Falschinformationen zu streuen, was auch auf einer gewissen Ebene auch wieder die Menschen lenkt. Da liegt das Problem aber nicht ursächlich darin das die Möglichkeit dazu besteht, sondern darin das scheinbar die Menschen unfähig sind die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Information anhand einer Quelle einzustufen.
> 
> Auf heise gab es dazu heute einen Artikel über eine US-Studie die überprüft hat in wie weit Schüler in den USA in der Lage sind fundierte Nachrichten zu erkennen. Nun ja, was soll man sagen, das Ergebnis war laut Studie ehr ernüchternd und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das die Ergebnisse in Europa (bei uns) nicht zwingend wesentlich besser aussehn würden:
> 
> US-Studie: Schuler konnen fundierte Nachrichten nicht erkennen | heise online



Die Kritik an der Quelle, bzw. das Fehlen eben dieser ist ja das große Problem im Internet. 
Dr. Blabla sagt auf Youtube etwas, also muss es so sein. Und da reden wir noch gar nicht von "Dr. Blabla hat gesagt, dass..." Und von solchen Videos oder Beiträgen gibt es so viel, und da wird so viel Mist verzapft. Es hört sich wissenschaftlich an, ist es aber nicht, da meist gar nichts belegt wird. Die Zuseher hinterfragen das aber auch gar nicht, die sind ja irrtümlich der Meinung, hier keine gefilterten Informationen gefunden zu haben, sondern "die Wahrheit". 
Ich habe es hier auch schon mitbekommen, war glaube ich der 9/11-Thread (oder so ähnlich), als ich einen angeblichen "Aufdecker" anhand von ganz wenigen, simplen Beispielen falsifiziert habe. Er sprach da von Aussagen oder Begriffen, die im offiziellen Report vorkommen würden. Danach habe ich einfach gesucht, und nichts gefunden, auch nicht mit mehreren Synonymen. Derjenige, der diese Aufdecker-Seite gepostet hat, wollte das aber nicht hören. 

Genauso ist es auch bei diesem Thema hier. 
Es gab irgendeine Aussage von Trump, irgendwann getätigt in den 90er Jahren, wo er sich über die Republikaner aufgeregt hat. Diese Aussage gab es aber nicht, schlicht erfunden. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38005844
Netter kleiner Test, hatte 3 von 7 richtig.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2016)

Nur noch einmal kurz, ich verstehe euch schon und natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die einfach keine Chance haben, dagegen sage ich auch nichts. Aber wenn ich mir mal meine ehemalige Klasse so angucke. Die haben alle den gleichen Abschluss wie ich, habe alle die gleichen Türen offen gehabt. Und wenn man dann so liest, was die machen oder eben nicht machen, dann weiß ich genau, wer später schön fluchen wird. Und das sind locker 20 Leute alleine aus meiner Klasse, die alle selber schuld sind. Und da habe ich dann auch keinerlei Verständnis für. Wenn man dann mal Facebook überfliegt, fällt man bei der Masse eh vom Glauben ab und die Schimpfen dann allenernstes auch noch gegen alles und jeden und f the system. Einer der gerne auf Demos geht war nämlich mit mir damals in der gleichen Klasse, hat es sich aber selbst versiebt und jetzt sind andere schuld. Und das trifft meiner Erfahrung nach auf sehr viele zu.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

Das kannst du auch nicht pauschalisieren.
Ein ehemaliger Schulkamerad ist nach der Schule zum Bund gegangen und hat sich dort verpflichtet.
Er wurde dort ausgebildet und wollte sich nach der Bund Zeit selbstständig machen. Mit der Abfindung, die du dann kriegst, ist das kein Problem.
Doch er hatte Pech. Bei einer Übung ganz zum Schluss wurde sein Bein zertrümmert. Er kann nicht mehr laufen, kaum noch stehen. Selbstständigkeit kann er vergessen, den gelernten Beruf auch.
Die Abfindung ging für die Scheidung drauf. 
Jetzt lebt er von Hartz 4 und hat keine Perspektive mehr. Job ist nicht in Aussicht. Gesund wird er nicht mehr. 
Er hat schlicht Pech gehabt, bzw. ist alles extrem dumm gelaufen. 

Und das kann ich noch weiter ausführen. Ein Bekannter mehr Frau ist mit Anfang 50 arbeitslos geworden. Firma ging damals 2009 pleite.
Er hat keinen Job mehr bekommen. Er nahm dann einen Job an, der deutlich schlechter bezahlt ist und muss aufstocken.
Das Haus musste er schon verkaufen, wohnt jetzt zur Miete. Er wird später an Altersarmut leiden.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2016)

US-Wahl 2016: Spezialisten finden angeblich Hinweise auf Manipulation - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Also doch der Putin. 
Wusste ich es doch.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch der Putin.
> Wusste ich es doch.



Na war doch klar, der Verfassungsschutz hat doch auch vor ein paar Tagen schon mal vorsorglich davor gewarnt das Putin die Bundestagswahl 2017 manipulieren wird. 
Unter anderem belegte der Verfassungsschutz das mit den vielen Russlanddeutschen die hier in Deutschland leben.

Na blos gut das der Verfassungsschutz noch keine Anzeichen dafür gefunden zu haben scheint das Erdogan durch die ganzen türkisch stämmigen Menschen in Deutschland die Wahl manipulieren könnte. 

Sollte es also 2017 doch zu unerwarteten Ergebnissen kommen wissen wir ja jetzt schon mal das die 100%ig nur manipuliert sein können, wie in den USA.

Bundestagswahl 2017: Sorge vor russischem Eingreifen wachst - n-tv.de


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> US-Wahl 2016: Spezialisten finden angeblich Hinweise auf Manipulation - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Abwarten, noch ist nichts bewiesen


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2016)

Wahlkampfbetrug wurde ja damals schon Bush vorgeworfen und am Ende erwies es sich doch nur als leere Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Nach 4 Jahren Trump werden uns die 8 Jahre Bush wie 2 Jahre Bill Clinton vorkommen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. November 2016)

Es wäre besser für die USA (also den Staat, dem "Establishment" und allen voran für Trump, nicht aber für die Bevölkerung), wenn man das Thema schnell vom Tisch schafft - unabhängig davon ob es nur Vorwürfe sind oder tatsächlich der Wahrheit entsprechen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2016)

Ich finde den Artikel aber schwach. 

Der ist voller, "hätte, würde, könnte", dazu wird nirgends etwas Konkret benannt, sondern nur von "Experten" und "internen Informationen" geredet. 

Wäre ich Journalist hätte ich ja noch gewartet, bis das Bild klarer wird. So ist der Artikel doch komplett für den Müll und bringt einige Leute wieder nur auf die Barrikaden...


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Ich werfe noch mal ein Lesch Video in den Raum, in dem die Frage nachgegangen wird, ob Trumps Aussagen und Meinungen wissenschaftliche fundiert sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xS6NuuQ_4vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2016)

Wird immer noch besser: Nikki Haley – Wikipedia


> _Haley ist eine Abtreibungs-Gegnerin und lehnt die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe ab. Außerdem ist sie gegen die Gesundheitsreform Obamacare. Haley unterstützt den 2. Zusatzartikel zur Verfassung der Vereinigten Staaten, welcher das Recht auf das Tragen und Besitz von Waffen erlaubt._


So eine wird jetzt UN-Botschafterin.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Sind immer die gleichen Typen.

Abtreibungsgegner -- also christliche Rechte.
Homophob.
Natürlich Waffengeil.
Sicher glaubt sie auch nicht an die Evolutionstheorie.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind immer die gleichen Typen.
> 
> Abtreibungsgegner -- also christliche Rechte.
> Homophob.
> ...


Als Bachmann noch da drüben kandidiert hatte, war sie einer der prominentesten Frauen, welche der Tea Party nahestehen.
Also genau die, welche über Jahre hinweg die Republikanische Partei kaputt gemacht haben.^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Wie?
Rex Tillerson soll Außenminister werden?
Absage an Donald Trump: Rudy Giuliani wird nicht US-Aussenminister - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Medienbericht: Ol-Boss Tillerson soll Trumps Aussenminister werden - WELT

Ausgerechnet der Chef von Exxon Mobil -- also ein Unternehmen, das ins politische Etablissement Millionen Spenden versenkt.
Exxon Mobile gehört du den Firmen, die Fracking im großen Stil betreiben.
Lustig ist dabei, dass Tillerson gegen Fracking in der Nähe seiner Ranch in Texas geklagt hat.
Fracking ja -- aber nicht vor meiner Haustür. 
Heuchelei bis zum Abwinken und der soll Außenminister werden?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2016)

Daran erkennt man doch, wie unfassbar groß das Brett vor dem Kopf der Amis sein muss. Sie haben Trump gewählt, weil sie gegen das Establishment waren. Aber Trump _ist_ das Establishment, er gehört zu den 1%, er ist selber steinreich und durch's amerikanische System zu selbigem geworden. Sie haben genau den gewählt, den sich eigentlich nicht haben wollten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Trump wird die USA in den Keller ziehen.

Erinnert irgendwie an die Simpsons, die ja schon vorhergesagt haben, dass Trump Präsident wird.
Funf Vorhersagen: Was Trump laut den "Simpsons" anstellt  - US-Wahl - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (10. Dezember 2016)

Mein Gott, lasst Trump doch einfach da wo er ist.
Finde ich schon komisch, dass die meisten der Medienrepräsentanten auf Hilarys Seite sind. 

Erst wird sich über Trump permanent lustig gemacht, dann als es knapper wurde, sprachen sich bekannte YouTuber sowie Schauspieler öffentlich gegen Ihn aus und jetzt - nachdem alles feststeht, stellen sie in Frage, ob nicht irgendwas manipuliert wurde. 
Dann noch die ganzen Proteste und Randalen - kommt einem doch etwas spanisch vor, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Na ja, Trump ist eine Witzfigur.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass diese Witzfigur ab dem 20. Januar Zugriff auf die Atomwaffen der USA hat.

Und Belgien kennt er nicht wirklich. 
Donald Trump nennt Belgien "eine wunderschone Stadt" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Könnte auch gut sein, dass Russland da seine Finger mit drin hatte.
CIA: Russland wollte mit Cyberangriffen gezielt Trump helfen | heise online
Aber Trump belächelt ja die CIA -- also den Verein, auf den er nächstes Jahr setzen muss.


----------



## Nazzy (11. Dezember 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Daran erkennt man doch, wie unfassbar groß das Brett vor dem Kopf der Amis sein muss. Sie haben Trump gewählt, weil sie gegen das Establishment waren. Aber Trump _ist_ das Establishment, er gehört zu den 1%, er ist selber steinreich und durch's amerikanische System zu selbigem geworden. Sie haben genau den gewählt, den sich eigentlich nicht haben wollten.



Wen hätten sie sonst wählen sollen ? 
Beide sind Witzfiguren und Marionetten, wobei Killary es schon Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen hat, dass sie gerne Menschen tötet und null Gewissen hat. Daher blieb ja nur Trump, obwohl er die kompletten Fake News Medien gegen sich hatte.
Und das er "gewisse" Leute ranholt, muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass er auch dementsprechend " Politik" machen wird. Die ersten Monate werden entscheidend sein und dort wird sich zeigen, ob er die selbe Marionette ist, wie alle anderen.

Und Spiegel Online, Lesch und co. als Quelle nennen - seit ihr von gestern ? Oder wollt ihr euch weiterhin ein Feindbild einpflanzen lassen ?




> Aber Trump belächelt ja die CIA -- also den Verein, auf den er nächstes Jahr setzen muss.



muss er das ? Er könnte die CIA ja auch mal sinnvoll nutzen und ein paar Köpfe austauschen lassen - aber wie gesagt,erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2016)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Wen hätten sie sonst wählen sollen ?


Jemand, der nicht das Sozialsystem beschneidet, noch mehr Schulden macht und nicht auf Minderheiten rumtrampelt?


Nazzy schrieb:


> Beide sind Witzfiguren und Marionetten, wobei Killary es schon Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen hat, dass sie gerne Menschen tötet und null Gewissen hat. Daher blieb ja nur Trump, obwohl er die kompletten Fake News Medien gegen sich hatte.


Was für "Fake-News"? Es war Trump, der massiv von den Online-Medien Gebrauch gemacht und mit reinem Populismus um sich geworfen hat. Dass der Typ - im Gegensatz zu Clinton - von Politik aber keine Ahnung hat, hat man insbesondere in den TV-Duellen gesehen, wo er für nationale und internationale Probleme keinerlei glaubhafte Lösungen anbieten konnte.


Nazzy schrieb:


> Und das er "gewisse" Leute ranholt, muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass er auch dementsprechend " Politik" machen wird. Die ersten Monate werden entscheidend sein und dort wird sich zeigen, ob er die selbe Marionette ist, wie alle anderen.


Achso, er holt (als jemand ohne jedwede politische Erfahrung) homophobe, klimawandelleugnende, irakkriegsbefürwortende, frackende und rechtskonservative Leute ins Kabinett, macht aber nicht deren Politik? Ich dachte Trump sei eine "Marionette"?


Nazzy schrieb:


> Und Spiegel Online, Lesch und co. als Quelle nennen - seit ihr von gestern ? Oder wollt ihr euch weiterhin ein Feindbild einpflanzen lassen ?


Sorry, wir haben zuhause keine Alufolie mehr.


Nazzy schrieb:


> muss er das ? Er könnte die CIA ja auch mal sinnvoll nutzen und ein paar Köpfe austauschen lassen - aber wie gesagt,erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken


Sinnvoll nutzen? So wie in den Siebzigern?


----------



## azzih (11. Dezember 2016)

Abwarten Leude. Was an dem US-System auf jeden Fall besser ist, das nicht nur Politiker für politische Ämter nominiert und eingesetzt werden. Hier in Deutschland hat man abgesehen von seltenen Fällen des Bundespräsidenten immer nur  Kandidaten, die sich vorher jahrzehntelang in der politischen Kaste "hochgeschlafen" haben.

Das ein ehemaliger Firmenboss Außenminister wird, sehe ich ersteinmal nicht als Problem an. Er kann das Amt immerhin genauso gewissenvoll ausfüllen wie jeder andere auch. Vorverurteilungen sind hier fehl am Platz. Und das sich nun konservative Politiker in Trumps Regierung befinden liegt vielleicht daran das die Menschen eine konservative Partei gewählt haben.
Natürlich sind viele Amerikaner, gerade aus den bevölkerungsreichen demokratischen Staaten wenig erfreut über diesen "Rechtsruck", wäre ich auch nicht, aber gewählt ist gewählt. Und viele tatsächlichen politischen Entscheidungen werden eh in den einzelnen Staaten gefällt.

Was ich generell traurig finde ist einfach, das in den letzten 20 Jahren die Liberalen Werte immer mehr verloren gehen, auch in Deutschland. Also der Gedanke jeden so zu leben lassen wie er/sie es will, mit möglichst wenig Vorgaben und Einschränkungen auf Seiten des Staates. Niemanden geht es im Zweifel etwas an ob ich als gesetzestreuer Bürger Waffen mein Eigen nenne, niemanden geht es an in welcher Art Partnerschaft ich leben will und der Staat sollte sich aus meinen privaten Daten raushalten. So lange ich niemandem Schaden zuführe haben sich andere Menschen und der Staat einfach gefälligst aus meinem Leben herauszuhalten!


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2016)

Also ich sehe nicht, wo homophobe Abtreibungsgegner, kriegsgeile Klimaleugner oder Chefs von multimilliarden-Dollar Konzerne, welche durch umstrittene Ölgewinnungsmethoden die Umwelt auf der ganzen Welt zerstören für irgend' ein Amt von Vorteil sein sollten.


----------



## Nazzy (11. Dezember 2016)

> Was für "Fake-News"? Es war Trump, der massiv von den Online-Medien  Gebrauch gemacht und mit reinem Populismus um sich geworfen hat. Dass  der Typ - im Gegensatz zu Clinton - von Politik aber keine Ahnung hat,  hat man insbesondere in den TV-Duellen gesehen, wo er für nationale und  internationale Probleme keinerlei glaubhafte Lösungen anbieten konnte.



lololol - was hätte er sonst machen sollen ? Etwa Clintons Network News nutzen sollen ? Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass ALLE gegen ihn waren , was Print Medien und co. betrifft ?
Und was interessieren mich iwelche inszenierte TV Duelle, wo die Herrschaften alles ablesen und Hillary die Fragen schon im Vorfeld kannte ? Der Wahlkampf ist nur Show. 

Ich könnte dir jetzt soviele Zitate nennen, von iwelchen ehemaligen Politikern etc. aber ich habe keine Lust, weil du nicht von deiner Meinung abweichen wirst, was ansich nicht schlimm ist. 
Aber bitte hör mit diesem Aluhut Scheiss auf - oder bist du ein Papagei ? 
Nicht jeder denkende Mensch muss direkt ein Spinner sein, nur weil er anderer Meinung ist- evtl bist du ja auch derjenige, der noch im Dornröschenschlaf ist ?
Aber streichel du mal dein Ego in nem Forum. Ich wünsche dir noch einen entspannten Tag.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, wenn du schon zu faul oder nicht Stande bist, auch Beweise zu liefern, die deine Argumente untermauern würden, dann brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn andere damit nichts anfangen können.

Schon höchst interessant; Da wirft man anderen Leichtgläubigkeit durch die Medien vor, aber dann erwartet man von jenen, seine eigene Meinung zu akzeptieren, ohne jedweden Grund dafür zu liefern. 

Und ICH soll aber der mit dem Ego sein. Herrlich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Trump ist eine Witzfigur.
> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass diese Witzfigur ab dem 20. Januar Zugriff auf die Atomwaffen der USA hat.
> 
> Und Belgien kennt er nicht wirklich.
> ...



An dieser Stelle wäre die Frage interessant, wieso zig Millionen Bürger der USA lieber eine Witzfigur gewählt haben, der jegliche politische Erfahrung fehlt, als die erfahrene und an und für sich seriöse Clinton.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Trump ist ja nicht eine Witzfigur, weil ihm politische Erfahrung fehlt.
Er ist eine Witzfigur, weil er sich selbst dazu gemacht hat mit seinen Aussagen, Darstellungen und seinen Bildungslücken.
Und natürlich, weil er praktisch überall und immer gelogen hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Das ist keine Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Woher soll ich wissen, wieso die Amerikaner ihn gewählt haben?
Genauso könntest du fragen, wieso Millionen türken Erdogan gewählt haben oder die Afd toll finden.

Am Wahlabend wurde ja dargelegt, welche Gruppen Trump gewählt haben und da waren eben die weißen Amerikaner ohne Hochschulabschluss stark vertreten. Deutlich mehr noch als vor 4 Jahren bei Romney.
Und Clinton hat im gleichen Maße bei den schwarzen verloren, die vorher noch Obama gewählt haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Also man hatte die Wahl zwischen einer  Witzfigur und einer seriösen Politikerin. Die Witzfigur hat die Wahlen  gewonnen. Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, was stimmt mit Clinton nicht? Wie shice muss ein Politiker sein, um gegen einen wie Trump zu verlieren?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Das musst du die Russen fragen. 
Ich weiß nicht, wer die Mail Affaire bei Clinton ans Licht gezogen hat. 
Und Clinton ist nun mal extrem unbeliebt, was ja vor allem an ihr selbst liegt.
Wer sich von Wall Street und Bankenlobby einladen lässt und für ein paar Vorträge 100.000 Dollar oder so bekommt, muss damit rechnen, dass er unglaubwürdig ist, wenn er sagt, dass einem der arme Mittelstand leid tut und mal dagegen was machen will.
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass Bernie Sanders gegen Trump gewonnen hätte.
Aber Clinton hat eben gegen eine Witzfigur verloren, der anfangs sicher nur auf Presse und Medienberichte aus war und die Sache erst später durchgezogen hat.

In meinen Augen ist Trump aber noch verlogener als Clinton. Er labert immer was gegen "die da oben" und gehört genauso dazu.
Er hat immer noch keine Steuererklärung veröffentlicht. Keiner weiß, womit er sein Geld gemacht hat und was er an Steuern gezahlt hat.
Ich denke, dass Russland da auf jeden Fall die Finger mit drin hatte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich denke da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Also Clinton hat die innere Sicherheit gefährdet, indem sie über unsichere Wege kommunizierte. Außerdem glaubte man ihr nicht, dass sie etwas gegen den zunehmend verarmenden Mittelstand etwas unternommen hätte. Zudem, ich ergänze das mal, waren auch viele Leute mit der illegalen Migration aus Mexiko unzufrieden, gegen die aus ihrer Sicht viel zu wenig unternommen wurde und Clinton machte sich dafür nicht stark. Und nun machen wir mal den Schwenk nach Deutschland. Eine Frau im Hosenanzug hat dafür gesorgt, dass jeder Vierte im Niedriglohnbereich arbeitet. Sie gefährdet die innere Sicherheit, indem sie hundertausende Migranten aus Terrorregionen ins Land strömen lässt, die nach Dublin 2 illegal sind. Und sie unternimmt nach Ansicht vieler Deutscher nicht genügend, um die illegale Migration zu stoppen. Im Gegenteil,  sie hat sogar versucht, eine Willkommenskultur aufzubauen. Daraus schließe ich, dass nicht die Trumps unser Problem sind, sondern etablierte Politiker, die, auf gut Deutsch gesagt, so shice sind, dass sich viele Wähler nicht mehr anders zu helfen wissen, als Witzfiguren, Idioten und Rechte zu wählen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem ist aber, dass Trump keine Lösung bietet.
Wie eben bei allen Populisten.
Er will den IS wegbomben. Das löst noch mehr Flüchtlinge aus. Der Hass auf die USA wächst wieder. Das löst mehr Terrorangriffe aus.
Dazu will er jetzt alle illegalen Menschen aus den USA herauswerfen. 
Da werden sich aber die Reichen Leute beschweren, wenn plötzlich die Putzfrau oder die Nanny von der ICE abgeholt werden.
Dazu kommen die Pläne, die US Unternehmen daran zu hindern, dass sie Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland versetzen.
Das kann er nur mit einer gigantischen Steuersenkung oder Zugeständnissen machen. 
Denn womit will er denn drohen? Dass die Unternehmen Einfuhrzölle zahlen sollen? Dass sie extra Steuern zahlen sollen, wenn sie im Ausland fertigen lassen? Das wird er nie machen.
Schau dir das Unternehmen Carrier an.
Die wollten 1000 Jobs verlagern. Das hat Trump nun verhindert. Mit Steuergeschenken.
Die anderen Unternehmen werden das gleiche machen und Trump ebenso die Pistole auf die Brust setzen.
Wie will er das Gegenfinanzieren? Er wird mehr Schulden in 4 Jahren anhäufen als Bush und Obama in 16 Jahren zuvor.

Und dann stimmt die Vorhersage der Simpsons. 
Trump treibt die USA in den Ruin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Das wird man sehen, wie er sich macht. Wichtig ist für den Wähler wohl erst mal, dass er überhaupt den Willen artikuliert, da etwas zu ändern. Das wird von den etablierten Politikern entweder gar nicht erst getan oder sie machen sich unglaubwürdig, da sie für das Establishment stehen, welches diese Krisen mitverantwortet hat.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2016)

Hillary stand nun mal für ein "weiter so" für die Obama Administration. Und das wollten anscheinend sehr viele nicht. Dass die Alternative Trump hieß war garnicht so wichtig.
Nicht umsonst hatten die Republikaner vorher schon alle Mehrheiten ausser dem Präsidentenamt geholt.


----------



## BernardSheyan (11. Dezember 2016)

Soso, die Wahl zwischen einer Witzfigur und einer seriösen Politikerin.

Kriege anfangen zu wollen scheint also ein Anzeichen für Seriösität zu sein. Weil Frau Clinton, die nicht umsonst mit dem Kosenamen Killary belegt wurde sagte ja klipp und klar am 3. Juli 2015 im Darthmouth College:

I want the Iranians to know that if I’m president, we will attack Iran

Das war eine ganz klare Ankündigung eines Angriffskrieges von Clintons Gnaden, der durch keine UN-Resolution gerechtfertigt gewesen wäre.
Oder die Flugverbotszone in Syrien, die sie, natürlich auch ohne UN-Resolution, gern durchgesetzt hätte. Hierzu die durchaus pikante Äußerung des US-Militärs:

Der oberste Befehlshaber des US-Militärs, General Joseph Dunford, erklärte am Donnerstag vor dem Militärausschuss des Senats, die Einführung einer „Flugverbotszone“ in Syrien würde für die USA einen Krieg gegen Syrien und Russland bedeuten.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie manche das sehen, aber die "seriöse" Politikerin Clinton hätte die Welt ratzfatz an den Rand eines Atomkrieges gebracht, oder sogar darüber hinaus, sehr beunruhigend, wie ich finde


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Dezember 2016)

Das müssen diese Fake-News sein, von denen man immer hört.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Kriege anfangen zu wollen scheint also ein Anzeichen für Seriösität zu sein. Weil Frau Clinton, die nicht umsonst mit dem Kosenamen Killary belegt wurde sagte ja klipp und klar am 3. Juli 2015 im Darthmouth College:
> 
> I want the Iranians to know that if I’m president, we will attack Iran
> 
> Das war eine ganz klare Ankündigung eines Angriffskrieges von Clintons Gnaden, der durch keine UN-Resolution gerechtfertigt gewesen wäre.



Und wie immer aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. 
Den Satz hatte sie gesagt, dass man das machen wolle, wenn der Iran Israel atomar angreifen werde.
Jeder US Präsident würde ein Land angreifen, das Israel angreifen wird, da die beiden Länder eng verbunden sind.



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Oder die Flugverbotszone in Syrien, die sie, natürlich auch ohne UN-Resolution, gern durchgesetzt hätte. Hierzu die durchaus pikante Äußerung des US-Militärs:
> 
> Der oberste Befehlshaber des US-Militärs, General Joseph Dunford, erklärte am Donnerstag vor dem Militärausschuss des Senats, die Einführung einer „Flugverbotszone“ in Syrien würde für die USA einen Krieg gegen Syrien und Russland bedeuten.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie manche das sehen, aber die "seriöse" Politikerin Clinton hätte die Welt ratzfatz an den Rand eines Atomkrieges gebracht, oder sogar darüber hinaus, sehr beunruhigend, wie ich finde



Die Flugverbotszone würde eingerichtet werden, wenn man sich mit den Ländern einig wäre, die sich daran mitbeteiligen würden.
Auch wieder völlig überzogen dargestellt.

Wie gesagt, Trump will den IS wegbomben. Ich will mal sehen, wie er das machen will, ohne andere Länder zu verprellen.
Andererseits halte ich den Spruch einfach nur für einen Spruch. Trump klopft Sprüche, aber dahinter steht nichts.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Dezember 2016)

Die Clinton Sippe hat auch in der Vergangenheit genug Dreck gemacht um nicht als seriös bezeichnet zu werden. Ich bleibe dabei, mit Trump wird die Welt/USA nicht untergehen. Immer diese maßlosen Übertreibungen in den Medien, hat man doch bei den refugees schon gesehen, dass das Banane ist. Da hat sich der Wind mittlerweile auch um fast 180 Grad gedreht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

Wer redet von untergehen?
Trumps Politik wird für eine Blase sorgen, die nach seiner Amtszeit platzen wird und mit der man sich danach auseinander setzen muss.
Und er wird natürlich überall anecken. Geht doch schon mit China los.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer redet von untergehen?
> Trumps Politik wird für eine Blase sorgen, die nach seiner Amtszeit platzen wird und mit der man sich danach auseinander setzen muss.
> Und er wird natürlich überall anecken. Geht doch schon mit China los.


Ich schätze der Nachfolger wird sich, wie damals nach den zwei Bush-Amtszeiten damit auseinandersetzen müssen was in Trumps Amtszeit "verbrochen" wurde. Ich sehe da gar nicht Trump als Problem, wirklich was zu sagen hat er ja nicht, sondern eher die Leute die er für die Ressorts abstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde mich was Präzedenzfälle unter amerikanschinen Präsidenten an geht eher bei Reagan orientieren.

Wirtschaftspolitisch ist Trump quasi eine 1zu1 Kopie und dir usrpünglichen Töne zur Außenpolitik sind im Grunde auch nicht weit auseinander.

Es war übrigens ein Clinton der versuchen durfte den "Reaganomics" Wahnsinn wieder einzufangen.


----------



## OField (12. Dezember 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich schätze der Nachfolger wird sich, wie damals nach den zwei Bush-Amtszeiten damit auseinandersetzen müssen was in Trumps Amtszeit "verbrochen" wurde. Ich sehe da gar nicht Trump als Problem, wirklich was zu sagen hat er ja nicht, sondern eher die Leute die er für die Ressorts abstellt.



Witzig oder? Bei Clinton hat man gejammert, dass sie sich von den Eliten bestechen lässt. Unter Trump sitzen die Eliten jetzt in den Ministerien. Man könnte meinen es ist eine Satire-Aktion der Wähler.


----------



## BernardSheyan (12. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> Den Satz hatte sie gesagt, dass man das machen wolle, wenn der Iran Israel atomar angreifen werde.
> Jeder US Präsident würde ein Land angreifen, das Israel angreifen wird, da die beiden Länder eng verbunden sind.



Der ganze und korrekte Satz lautete:
“I want the Iranians to know that if I’m president, we will attack Iran. In the next 10 years, during which they might foolishly consider launching an attack on Israel, we would be able to totally obliterate them.”

Und da ist und war nie die Rede von einem atomaren Angriff des Iran auf Israel. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Flugverbotszone würde eingerichtet werden, wenn man sich mit den Ländern einig wäre, die sich daran mitbeteiligen würden.
> Auch wieder völlig überzogen dargestellt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Trump will den IS wegbomben. Ich will mal sehen, wie er das machen will, ohne andere Länder zu verprellen.
> Andererseits halte ich den Spruch einfach nur für einen Spruch. Trump klopft Sprüche, aber dahinter steht nichts.



beweise das doch bitte, sofern du dazu fähig bist.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Dezember 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Witzig oder? Bei Clinton hat man gejammert, dass sie sich von den Eliten bestechen lässt. Unter Trump sitzen die Eliten jetzt in den Ministerien. Man könnte meinen es ist eine Satire-Aktion der Wähler.


Das Trump-Kabinett ist Realsatire^^


----------



## Poulton (12. Dezember 2016)

jungle-world.com - Archiv - 48/2016 - Ausland - Mit Donald Trump wird in den USA ein autoritares Racket etabliert



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Der ganze und korrekte Satz lautete:
> “I want the Iranians to know that if I’m president, we will attack Iran. In the next 10 years, during which they might foolishly consider launching an attack on Israel, we would be able to totally obliterate them.”
> 
> Und da ist und war nie die Rede von einem atomaren Angriff des Iran auf Israel.


Das Zitat stammt aus dem Jahr 2008. Siehe: Clinton says U.S. could totally obliterate Iran| Reuters
Zwischenzeitlich sind aber nicht nur mehrere Jahre ins Land gegangen, sondern Ahmadidingsda ist auch nicht mehr Präsident des Iran und die Beziehungen zwischen den USA und dem Iran haben sich teils drastisch geändert. Was also mit dem Zitat bewiesen werden soll, außer das man eifriger Leser irgendwelcher VTler und Truther-Seiten ist, bleibt fraglich.


----------



## BernardSheyan (12. Dezember 2016)

Hmmm. Was könnte so ein Zitat beweisen? Dass Hillary Clinton auf Krieg gebürstet ist? Oder hat sie sich innerhalb der Zeit,  die seit diesem Zitat vergangen ist um 180° gewandelt?

Könnte aber auch beweisen, dass es so manche Leute gibt, die alles Unbequeme unter den Teppich kehren wollen - Vogel Strauß Taktik......


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Hmmm. Was könnte so ein Zitat beweisen? Dass Hillary Clinton auf Krieg gebürstet ist? Oder hat sie sich innerhalb der Zeit,  die seit diesem Zitat vergangen ist um 180° gewandelt?
> 
> Könnte aber auch beweisen, dass es so manche Leute gibt, die alles Unbequeme unter den Teppich kehren wollen - Vogel Strauß Taktik......



Das Zitat beweist gar nichts.
Obamas Deal mit dem Iran hat eine neue Politik eingeführt. Genau wie mit Kuba
Das Problem ist eher, dass Trump den Deal platzen lassen will -- ebenso den mit Kuba -- und das macht mir viel mehr Sorgen als das, was Clinton vor vielen Jahren mal gesagt hat und dabei ging es eben darum. dass der Iran Israel angreifen wolle -- das ist aber nie passiert und heute ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich geringer, dass das passiert.
Mit Trump wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder steigen -- das ist die eigentlich Gefahr -- gerade weil Trump außenpolitisch keinen Plan hat.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hahaha, der Chef von ExxonMobile wird zum Außenminister. Der Kampf gegen das Establishment ist in vollem Gange. 
Aber nö, Hillary ist ja die böse abgehobene Politikerin. 
So bekommen die Leute halt keine Politiker für politische Posten, sondern Konzernchefs.

Und was sagen die ganzen "Killary"-Sprücheklopfer dazu, dass Trump drei ehemalige Generäle in seiner Regierung hat? Einer wird CIA-Chef, einer wird Innenminister, und einer Heimatschutzminister und fürs Pentagon will er einen ehemaligen Offizier.  Aber die böse Killary...

Linda McMahon, vermarktet unter anderem WWE, also Wrestling, ist für kleine und mittlere Unternehmen zuständig.  
Scott Bruitt ist skeptisch dass der Klimawandel auch eine Folge des menschlichen Handelns ist, wird Chef der Umweltbehörde. 
Der Arbeitsminister ist gegen die Erhöhung des Mindestlohns auf 15$. 

Ja, da wird sich viel ändern zugunsten die "kleinen Leute".  Tja, bitter für alle die ihn nicht gewählt haben. Und die Folgen von der Politik des Teams um Trump werden auch seine Wähler spüren, vor allem wenn der zukünftige Finanzminister den Hypothekenmarkt weitestgehend privatisieren will.


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. Dezember 2016)

Vor der Wahl gab es auch einen Artikel darüber, dass den Mitarbeitern in einigen seiner Restaurants die Krankenversicherung gestrichen wurde. So sieht also der Kampf für den kleinen Mann aus. Trump ist kein Präsident der kleinen und abgehängten Leute, er ist ein Präsident der Besserverdienenden, er versteckt es nur unter seiner Rhetorik. In Deutschland sieht es ähnlich mit der Keine Alternative für Deutschland aus. Diese hat unter den gutbetuchten viele Geldgeber und Mitglieder.


----------



## Rolk (14. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns ist die Partei der abgehängten die Linkspartei. Wer seine Sinne beisammen hatte wusste das auch schon bevor es kürzlich in einer Studie belegt wurde. Ich möchte mal wissen wer den Schmarrn von wegen AfD = Partei der abgehängten erfunden hat...
Die Medien sind jedenfalls unbestreitbar voll drauf abgefahren.


----------



## acc (14. Dezember 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sinnvoll nutzen? So wie in den Siebzigern?



cia sinnvoll nutzen? wie soll das gehen bei dem schwerkriminellen verein? auflösung ist das beste, was der welt passieren kann. aber soweit wird es natürlich auch mit trump nicht kommen. mit clinton übrigens auch nicht, ist also für den punkt scheissegal, wer präsident ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

Die CIA entscheidet ja auch, wer auf die "Todesliste" kommt, die dann mit den Drohnen abgearbeitet wird.
Darauf wird Trump ebenso setzen wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. Dezember 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hahaha, der Chef von ExxonMobile wird zum Außenminister. Der Kampf gegen das Establishment ist in vollem Gange.
> Aber nö, Hillary ist ja die böse abgehobene Politikerin.
> So bekommen die Leute halt keine Politiker für politische Posten, sondern Konzernchefs.
> 
> ...


Aber aber aber Killary...


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Partei der abgehängten die Linkspartei. Wer seine Sinne beisammen hatte wusste das auch schon bevor es kürzlich in einer Studie belegt wurde. Ich möchte mal wissen wer den Schmarrn von wegen AfD = Partei der abgehängten erfunden hat...
> Die Medien sind jedenfalls unbestreitbar voll drauf abgefahren.




Die Linkspartei ist die Partei FÜR die Abgehängten und die AfD momentan leider die Partei der Abgehängten.
Ich weiß was du meinst und stimme dir voll zu, aber es ist wie bei Marx: wer "Opium fürs Volk" statt "Opium des Volkes" sagt verändert den Sinn.

Aber klar, die Abgehängten werden hier genau so auf die Fresse fliegen. Wer sich von radikal neoliberalen Rechtspopulisten Verbesserungen für prekär Beschäftigte erwartet blendet entweder die Realität aus oder ist vielleicht nicht ganz so intelligent, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber klar, die Abgehängten werden hier genau so auf die Fresse fliegen. Wer sich von radikal neoliberalen Rechtspopulisten Verbesserungen für prekär Beschäftigte erwartet blendet entweder die Realität aus oder ist vielleicht nicht ganz so intelligent, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.



Die meisten sehen wohl bei der Afd nur das eine Thema -- also Angst schüren -- und blenden das aus, wofür die Partei eigentlich steht -- nämlich neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik.
Stört mich aber nicht.
Die Leute, die in Berlin die Afd gewählt haben, haben eine linke Regierung bekommen.
Das kann nächstes Jahr im Bund auch passieren.


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2016)

Na so weit sind wir zum Glück noch nicht, dass die Linken überall so viele Stimmen bekommen wie in Berlin.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

Na ja, wenn ich gucke, wie viele Bundesländer von der Union geführt werden, würde ich mir als Unionsanhänger aber Gedanken machen.
Noch ist die Union im Bund die stärkste Partei, aber wenn die Afd in den Bundestag zieht, kann sie auch der Union sehr viel Plätze abnehmen.

Andererseits, wenn ich schaue, wen sich Trump als Arbeitsminister holt, ist das ein klarer Bruch der Regeln.
Als wenn Merkel den Chef von Vattenfall als Umweltminister einstellt. 

Bush hat sich wenigstens nur die Ölindustrie ins Weiße Haus geholt.
Aber Trump holt sich alle ins Haus, die er eigentlich ja nicht mehr haben will. Ein klarer Widerspruch zu dem, was er vor der Wahl versprochen hat.


----------



## OField (16. Dezember 2016)

Tja vielleicht hat Trump nichts versprochen, sondern sich einfach *Achtung Wortwitz* nur versprochen


----------



## Adi1 (16. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Trump holt sich alle ins Haus, die er eigentlich ja nicht mehr haben will. Ein klarer Widerspruch zu dem, was er vor der Wahl versprochen hat.



Business mein Guter, the Show must go on


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Business mein Guter, the Show must go on



Stimmt. Am Ende fragt sonst noch einer nach seiner Steuererklärung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

Was mich an der gesamten 'Diskussion' um Trump so dermaßen ankotzt, ist die Einseitigkeit, mit der auf Trump geprügelt wird, von allen Seiten.
Und niemand verliert auch nur ein Wort über die Lügnerin, von der man gesagt, dass ihr Mann und sie das Weiße Haus geplündert haben sollen, dass SIE die Opfer ihres Mannes eingeschüchtert hat. Hier kam sogar das Wort 'Vergewaltigung' vor. Und _DIE_ sollte Präsidentin werden?! Nur weil sie kein Mann ist?! Ich bitte euch...

Oh und auch die Demonstrationen in den US of A kotzen mich momentan derbe an, denn die sagen da sowas wie 'no KKK, no facist USA', aber dann erwähnen sie im Gleichen Satz Trump?! Da fallen einem die Ohren vom Hirn...
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal 'Hillary's America' von Dinesh D'souza empfehlen, was bisher niemand widerlegen konnte!!

DENN den Faschismus fanden die Demokraten gut. Der KKK war damals der Terror Arm der Demokraten. Der Bürgerkrieg damals war gegen die (Sklaven'liebenden') Demokraten!!
Laut Dinesh hatte damals gar kein Republikaner einen Sklaven...

Aber das schöne ist, dass die Macht der 'alten Medien' gebrochen ist und Trump *trotz allem* Präsident wurde...

Diese Präsidentschaftswahl war echt übel. Und man sieht mal wieder sehr schön, wie toll Demokratie funktioniert...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2016)

"Man sagt" und "die Behauptung wurde ja gar nicht widerlegt" sind typische postfaktische Argumente. Wenn man jemanden beschuldigt muss man das auch beweisen, nicht derjenige den Gegenbeweis liefern. Es heißt schließlich Unschuldsvermutung.

Historisch waren die Rollen von Demokraten und Republikanern tatsächlich mal vertauscht, das ist allerdings auch 100 Jahre her.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

1. Hillary's America: The Secret History of the Democratic Party - Wikipedia
Da sind so ziemlich alle Dinge drin, auf die ich mich berufen habe.

2.  Hillary sagte, dass sie damals im Kosovo unter Sniper Fire gelandet wäre.
Wenn man dem mal hinterher schaut, sieht man, dass dort eine Schulklasse war, die sie begrüßt hat.

Gibt so viele Beispiele...

Oh und für den Film ist er sogar in den Bau gegangen:
2016: Obama's America - Wikipedia


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2016)

Deine "vielen Beispiele" sind bis jetzt ein Filmemacher welcher gerne Pseudodokus gegen alles wo Demokrat drauf steht macht (sehr Lustig übrigens dass eine seiner Sorgen war dass Obama sich in der Welt zu wenig einmischt, jetzt aber Trump mit einem "der Rest der Welt ist mir egal" sein Held wird). Und er ist nicht für den Film (sondern für falsch deklarierte Parteispenden) und nicht in einen richtigen Knast (sondern ein Halfway House) gegangen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was mich an der gesamten 'Diskussion' um Trump so dermaßen ankotzt, ist die Einseitigkeit, mit der auf Trump geprügelt wird, von allen Seiten.
> Und niemand verliert auch nur ein Wort über die Lügnerin, von der man gesagt, dass ihr Mann und sie das Weiße Haus geplündert haben sollen, dass SIE die Opfer ihres Mannes eingeschüchtert hat. Hier kam sogar das Wort 'Vergewaltigung' vor. Und _DIE_ sollte Präsidentin werden?! Nur weil sie kein Mann ist?! Ich bitte euch...


"Von der man sagt?" 
Man weiß es also nicht oder was? Oh, das Wort Vergewaltigung kam vor, na dann muss es ja so gewesen sein. 

Schön, dass die Republikaner am Anfang gegen Sklaverei waren ist ja schön und gut, heute deckt sich der Tea Party Flügel oft mit den Interessen des KKK. Denn von dieser, ursprünglichen republikanischen Partei ist heute wenig übrig.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Und Trump ist ja auf die Tea Party Leute zugegangen indem er Mike Pence zum Vize gemacht hat.
Und für die Ölindustrie macht er auch alles.
Schön finde ich ja, dass Obama gemeinsam mit Kanada noch ein Gesetz zum Schutz der Küsten der Arktis erlassen hat.
Obama verbietet Ol- und Gasbohrungen in Arktis und Atlantik - FOCUS Online
Wenn Trump das wieder kippen will, wissen wir alle, was für ein Drecksack der Typ ist.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2016)

Schau an wer Außenminister ist. Der Chef von ExxonMobile, der wird auch da mitreden bzw genug Einfluss haben. Hatte er ja vorher schon, jetzt noch mehr. 
Aber die Typen hier im Forum feiern Trump ja als Heiland. Und wenn ihn jemand kritisiert, dann ist dieser sofort von der Systempresse vereinnahmt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Er macht einen Unternehmer zum Außenminister.
Das einzige, was den interessiert, sind Wirtschaftsinteressen der Ölindustrie.
Also genau das, was damals beim jungen Bush kritisiert wurde, läuft jetzt in einem noch größeren Stil ab.
Kopfschütteln reicht da nicht mehr.


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2016)

Wollt ihr nicht mal warten bis Trump Präsident ist?
Klar, seine Nominierung sind "interessant" aber ich frag mich ob da wirklich soviel Schlecht(er)es raus kommen kann.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Schau an, wen Bush ins Weiße Haus geholt hat -- Dick Cheney und Co.
Und kam da was gutes bei raus?
Und Cheney hatte ja wenigstens noch politische Erfahrung. Die hat bei Trump keiner.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Von der man sagt?"
> Man weiß es also nicht oder was? Oh, das Wort Vergewaltigung kam vor, na dann muss es ja so gewesen sein.


Mach dich doch selbst mal Schlau in diesem Punkt. Da gibt es sehr viele Dinge, die in der Presse nicht erwähnt wurden...

Hier mal einige Links dazu:
Here’s The Story On The Bill Clinton Rape Allegation | The Huffington Post
Did Hillary Clinton intimidate Bill's accusers? Let's look at the evidence | Jill Abramson | Opinion | The Guardian
Hillary "Shocked!" By Trump's Sex Talk... But Here's Video of Hillary Threatening Sex Assault Victims in 1998
7 Times Hillary Clinton Threatened, Smeared and Targeted Women | Daily Wire



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schön, dass die Republikaner am Anfang gegen Sklaverei waren ist ja schön und gut, heute deckt sich der Tea Party Flügel oft mit den Interessen des KKK. Denn von dieser, ursprünglichen republikanischen Partei ist heute wenig übrig.


Und das macht jetzt Clinton in wiefern besser?
Der Krieg mit Russland, den sie gefordert hat?
Dass sie von der Rüstungsindustrie und diversen Staaten im nahen Osten gefördert wird?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Und was soll das jetzt ändern?
Trump will das Militär stärken, die Ausgaben erhöhen.
Die Rüstungsindustrie reibt sich jetzt schon die Hände.
Trump wird Milliarden und Billionen Dollar ins Militär pumpen -- keine Ahnung, woher er das Geld dafür nehmen will.
Donald Trump will als Prasident den Militaretat deutlich erhohen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau an, wen Bush ins Weiße Haus geholt hat -- Dick Cheney und Co.
> Und kam da was gutes bei raus?
> Und Cheney hatte ja wenigstens noch politische Erfahrung. Die hat bei Trump keiner.



Naja, wenn man in Italien Monti anschaut, bestand sein Kabinett auch grösstenteils auf Managern und Wirtschaftsleuten.
Wobei ich mich schon Frage wie die Ratschläge von Carl Icahn aussehen werden ^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Tja, Trump holt sich die Leute ins Boot, die er eigentlich nicht mehr haben will, weil sie ja zur wirtschaftlichen Elite gehören und er diese ja "bekämpfen" wollte.
Und ob was bei raus kommt, wenn ein Milliardär einen anderen berät? Sie stecken sich die Taschen voll, das wird bei raus kommen.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2016)

Naja, das er seine Leute eher in Wirtschafft und Militär als bei Karrierepolitikern findet sollte nicht all zu sehr überraschen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde sie eher Buddys nennen. Wer gut gespendet hat, kriegt einen Job.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, das er seine Leute eher in Wirtschafft und Militär als bei Karrierepolitikern findet sollte nicht all zu sehr überraschen.


Und Hillary wird als Kriegstreiberin bezeichnet währenddessen Trump so viele Militärs in seinem Team hat wie schon seit mehr als 100 Jahren niemand?


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das jeder beim Militär automatisch Kriegsgeil ist.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Hillary wird als Kriegstreiberin bezeichnet währenddessen Trump so viele Militärs in seinem Team hat wie schon seit mehr als 100 Jahren niemand?


Und der eigentliche Knaller kommt noch: Donald Trump will Atommacht der USA starken - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und der eigentliche Knaller kommt noch: Donald Trump will Atommacht der USA starken - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich kriege bei sowas mehr Angst als wenn die Nordkoreaner mal wieder einen neuen Raketentest machen.

Andererseits sollte man Trump den Twitter Account dicht machen. Damit er nicht immer so einen Unsinn verzapft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das jeder beim Militär automatisch Kriegsgeil ist.


Eben

Siehe Gen. Joseph Dunford, welcher sich in einer Anhörung schon recht wehement gegen die 'no Fly Zone' in Syrien zu wehren versucht.

Sucht einfach mal nach 'No Fly Zone Syria' Und schaut euch die Videos an, die aufschlagen...


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das jeder beim Militär automatisch Kriegsgeil ist.


Stimmt, aber weniger werden sie auch nicht fordern. Dafür ist das Militär einfach zu einflussreich.
Das einzige wo Trump effektiv kürzen kann ist das F22-Programm, das ja wirklich Unsummen kostet.
Aber er wird definitiv keine Stützpunkte zusperren.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

Und schon gar nicht Guantanamo, denn irgendwo muss er ja wieder foltern lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ein bisschen Waterboarding hat noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie hast du da ein Smiley vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

Wieso? Trump meint das ja auch ernst


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

Was ist eigentlich bei unserem Lieblingsfreund Donald los? 
Trump-Statement im Wortlaut: „Sally Yates hat das Justizministerium verraten“ - WELT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

Der Sattel sitzt und nun kann man die Maske vollends fallen lassen. Da haben sich die USA einen schönen korrupten Haufen eingekauft


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Januar 2017)

Mann muss fairerweise sagen:

Einer der wenigen Politiker der seine Versprechen auch wirklich umsetzt und nicht nur heiße Luft von sich gibt

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Mann muss fairerweise sagen:
> 
> Einer der wenigen Politiker der seine Versprechen auch wirklich umsetzt und nicht nur heiße Luft von sich gibt



Naja, zumindest in den ersten Wochen/Monaten.

In den "verhassten" Medien sieht man ja auch nicht die zig Millionen Amerikaner die vollends mit seinen Umsetzungen zufrieden sind.
Da wird jetzt eben nur der Gegenwind rüber gebracht.

Das er das Land quasi spalten wird, konnte man ja schon vor etlichen Monaten absehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Januar 2017)

Das können die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr begreifen. Ein Regierungschef der Politik für das eigene Land macht und Wahlversprechen schnellstmöglich umsetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

Fair? Er drückt allen Herstellern den Knebel rein mit in der USA zu produzieren oder massive Strafzölle zu fordern nur seine angetackerte Barbie Puppe produziert munter in China ohne das man darüber ein Wort verliert


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2017)

Hab letzthin noch einen interessanten Artikel gefunden:
Europas Reaktionen auf Trump: Hysterie ist keine Politik - NZZ Meinung


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest in den ersten Wochen/Monaten.
> 
> In den "verhassten" Medien sieht man ja auch nicht die zig Millionen Amerikaner die vollends mit seinen Umsetzungen zufrieden sind.
> Da wird jetzt eben nur der Gegenwind rüber gebracht.
> ...




Nicht? Also auf Phoenix habe ich gestern einen guten Beitrag gesehen, der überwiegend Anhänger von Trump sprechen ließ. Was soll man auch groß zeigen? Die Demonstrieren ja nicht, wenn sitzen die zu Hause vor dem Fernseher und freuen sich. Man muss ja nichts offensichtliches zeigen.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das können die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr begreifen. Ein Regierungschef der Politik für das eigene Land macht und Wahlversprechen schnellstmöglich umsetzt.



Bisher hat er zwar paar Unterschrift gesetzt, aber großartig viel hat er auch noch nicht gemacht. Die Dekrete die er bisher unterschrieben hat sind doch das Papier nicht Wert auf dem diese stehen.


----------



## taks (31. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bisher hat er zwar paar Unterschrift gesetzt, aber großartig viel hat er auch noch nicht gemacht. Die Dekrete die er bisher unterschrieben hat sind doch das Papier nicht Wert auf dem diese stehen.



Ich denke es ist eher der psychologische Faktor das Wichtige an seinen Beschlüssen und nicht unbedingt deren wirklicher Nutzen.
Die Leute sehen, dass er das umsetzt was er während der Kandidatur versprochen hat.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das können die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr begreifen. Ein Regierungschef der Politik für das eigene Land macht und Wahlversprechen schnellstmöglich umsetzt.



Na ja, Leute wegen ihrer Herkunft, ihres Glaubens oder ihrer Ethnie auszuschließen ist aber gegen die Verfassung. Mal sehen, wer als erstes Verfassungsklage einreichen wird.

Ach so, hat ja schon einer. 
"Niemand steht uber dem Gesetz": Washington klagt gegen Einreiseverbot - n-tv.de


----------



## turbosnake (31. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das können die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr begreifen. Ein Regierungschef der Politik für das eigene Land macht und Wahlversprechen schnellstmöglich umsetzt.


Wir werden ja sehen wie lang die USA ihre Position verteidigen kann.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. Januar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das können die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr begreifen. Ein Regierungschef der Politik für das eigene Land macht und Wahlversprechen schnellstmöglich umsetzt.



Welche Dinge hat er denn gemacht, die dem Wohlergehen des amerikanischen Volkes dienen?


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2017)

Ich würde jetzt nur zur gerne mal die ganzen "Trump-Befürworter", die behauptet haben, "ja aber den ganzen Unsinn macht der doch eh' nicht", sehen.

Wahscheinlich kommen die jetzt genau mit dem Argument "ja wenigstens mal jemand, der seine Versprechen hält" daher.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Februar 2017)

Mehr als überhastete und unüberlegte Dekrete zu erlassen (die Aufgrund miserabler Umsetzung wieder teilweise entkräftigt wurden) -  damit seine Anhänger sagen können, dass er ja *wenigstens irgendetwas* tue (selbst wenn es kontraproduktiv ist) - hat er nicht getan. Ich hoffe inständig für die USA, dass sich das bessert und Trump sich zu einem verantwortungsbewussten Anführer entwickelt.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2017)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig für die USA, dass sich das bessert und Trump sich zu einem verantwortungsbewussten Anführer entwickelt.



Toll jetzt sitze ich hier mit einem riesen Grinsen vor dem Monitor im Büro und jeder weiß das ich gerade definitiv nicht arbeite


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Februar 2017)

Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> und Trump sich zu einem verantwortungsbewussten Anführer entwickelt.



Der war gut.  
Trump ist schon immer so gewesen und wird sich nie ändern. Er ist ein Selbstdarstellern, der jetzt im Oval Office hockt.
Der wird noch viel mehr verzapfen als jetzt.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich die Welt nach 4 Jahren Trump wieder erholen kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

Trump glaube ich erst wenn er sich ein volles Glas Wasser an die Stirn hält und es wenige Sekunden später geleert wieder abstellt. Das was er dort trägt wo andere Menschen einen Scheitel ziehen muss ein getarnter Head Crap sein denn so viel Mist kann sich nicht eine einzelne Person ausdenken


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2017)

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass sich die Welt bzw Europa von Merkel erholt, wenn sie 2021 ihren wohlverdienten Arschtritt aus dem Kanzleramt bekommt. Diese Frau ist gefährlicher als Trump. Noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Europa unter ihr zerbricht? Die Schwesterparteien CDU und CSU entzweit, Deutschland mit Alleingängen in der Flüchtlinsgpolitik außenpolitisch beinahe isoliert, deutsche Bürgschaften in Milliardenhöhe in Griechenland versenkt (bei Anne will hat sie die Eurokrise als gelöst bezeichnet!), die Gesellschaft gespalten, die AfD erfolgreich gemacht, die innere Sicherheit stark gefährdet und und und. Meine Güte, diese Frau ist ne einzige Katastrophe. Und zum Thema Grenzschutz. Ich kann dieses "Wir können unsere Grenzen nicht schützen" nicht mehr hören. Eine Regierung, die sich für unfähig, unwillig oder unzuständig für den Schutz der eigenen Landesgrenze erklärt, sollte auf der Stelle zurücktreten. Es waren die vermeintlich "postfaktischen" Leute, die Deutschland mit ihrem kompetenten Einschreiten an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze vor größerem Schaden bewahrt haben. Die deutsche Regierung hingegen zieht lieber Zäune ums Oktoberfest und sichert Silvesterpartys von nun an wie ein G7-Gipfel, anstatt die Landesgrenze zu schützen und Leute, die hier ohnehin nichts verloren haben, draußen zu halten.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass sich die Welt bzw Europa von Merkel erholt, wenn sie 2021 ihren wohlverdienten Arschtritt aus dem Kanzleramt bekommt. Diese Frau ist gefährlicher als Trump. Noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Europa unter ihr zerbricht? Die Schwesterparteien CDU und CSU entzweit, Deutschland mit Alleingängen in der Flüchtlinsgpolitik außenpolitisch beinahe isoliert, deutsche Bürgschaften in Milliardenhöhe in Griechenland versenkt (bei Anne will hat sie die Eurokrise als gelöst bezeichnet!), die Gesellschaft gespalten, die AfD erfolgreich gemacht, die innere Sicherheit stark gefährdet und und und. Meine Güte, diese Frau ist ne einzige Katastrophe. Und zum Thema Grenzschutz. Ich kann dieses "Wir können unsere Grenzen nicht schützen" nicht mehr hören. Eine Regierung, die sich für unfähig, unwillig oder unzuständig für den Schutz der eigenen Landesgrenze erklärt, sollte auf der Stelle zurücktreten. Es waren die vermeintlich "postfaktischen" Leute, die Deutschland mit ihrem kompetenten Einschreiten an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze vor größerem Schaden bewahrt haben. Die deutsche Regierung hingegen zieht lieber Zäune ums Oktoberfest und sichert Silvesterpartys von nun an wie ein G7-Gipfel, anstatt die Landesgrenze zu schützen und Leute, die hier ohnehin nichts verloren haben, draußen zu halten.



Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, das sich irgendjemand zu dem Rotz äußern wird, oder?


----------



## Bartmensch (2. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin nun bei weitem kein Merkel Fan, aber ihr die Schuld an fast allen Unzulänglichkeiten der EU und Deutschland zu geben, ist wohl etwas überzogen.
CSU/CDU hatten schon immer Dispute. Das fing an beim Länderfinanzausgleich, in den Bayern nicht mehr einzahlen wollte und hört auf mit der tollen Idee der Einführung einer Straßenmaut für PKW. Oh Entschuldigung, heißt ja "Infrastrukturabgabe"...
Was die Flüchtlinge betrifft, hat die EU seit Jahren geschlafen und den Staaten an den Aussengrenzen (Kurioserweise die Staaten, die eh schon sehr hoch verschuldet waren und sind) kaum oder keine Unterstützung zukommen lassen.
Bis es zur großen Zuspitzung 2015 kam.
Vielleicht war es falsch, die Flüchtling nach Deutschland zu holen, aber war es moralisch richtig? Mit Sicherheit.
Denn die EU hat seit Jahren zugesehen, wie der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien hin und her wogte, ohne sich wirklich ernsthaft einzumischen.
Dann steigt auf einmal Russland auf der Gegenseite ein und schafft Tatsachen und die Fluchtwelle geht mal so richtig los....

JA, wir haben das Schengener Abkommen, was die Binnengrenzen der EU wegfallen ließ und die Länder mit den Aussengrenzen für deren Schutz verantwortlich machte.
Jedoch sind die meisten entwickelten Industriestaaten damit in der Mitte der EU, die weniger entwickelten bzw. verschuldeten an die Aussengrenzen gerutscht.
Aber es ist ja so bequem, auf die anderen zu schimpfen...

Die anderen EU Staaten , besonders die osteuropäischen dürfen sich auch nicht beklagen.
Gerade Polen, der Staat mit der höchsten Nettoförderung durch die EU nicht. Verteidigt seine christlichen Werte aber ist ein solcher Wert nicht auch Nächstenliebe und Hilfe? Jedenfalls hilft die Nicht-Aufnahme von Bürgerkriegsflüchtlingen nicht wirklich.

Was die AfD betrifft, wir haben fast in allen Staaten der westlichen Welt momentan einen Rechtsruck bzw. das Erstarken der Nationalen Kräfte.
Die AfD ist beides: National und rechts.
Da steht Deutschland also bei weitem nicht alleine.
Siehe Frankreich, siehe Österreich.
Siehe USA.
Das müssen und können wir aushalten, unsere Demokratie ist stark.

Die innere Sicherheit gefährdet.
Soll vorkommen. Wir führen seit Jahren Krieg in Afghanistan und gegen den IS, glaubst Du, wir sitzen hier auf einer einsamen Insel?
Klar wird es gefährlicher in Deutschland.
Damit müssen wir leben.
Kann man auch.
Siehe Israel.
Die leben auch seit Jahrzehnten mit Terror. Und teilen auch genug davon aus ...

Grenzschutz.
Wir sind in der EU und haben das Schengener Abkommen unterzeichnet.
Grenzschutz gibt es somit nur an den Aussengrenzen der EU, also nicht mehr in Deutschland.
Ausnahmen gibt es, diese müssen jedoch von der EU genehmigt werden.

Merkel ist daran Schuld?
Ja wo war sie denn 1985, als das Abkommen vereinbart wurde?

Ja sicher, wir könnte aus Schengen austreten, die EU verlassen, die DM wieder einführen, eine Mauer um ganz Deutschland ziehen...
Aber was hat das mit Merkel zu tun?
Mal zur Lektüre: Schengener Abkommen – Wikipedia


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. Februar 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, das sich irgendjemand zu dem Rotz äußern wird, oder?


Er hat grundsätzlich eigentlich recht. Keine seiner genannten Kritikpunkte entsprechen der Unwahrheit. Auch wenn es etwas rau ausgedrückt ist :^)


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Er hat grundsätzlich eigentlich recht. Keine seiner genannten Kritikpunkte entsprechen der Unwahrheit. Auch wenn es etwas rau ausgedrückt ist :^)



Nur geht es hier um Trump und nicht um Merkel, daher ist der Text schlicht deplatziert, egal ob recht oder nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

Hilfe im gesunden Rahmen ist ja ok nur hier hat man das Gefühl das die Bundesjuhle allem und jedem jegliche Wünsche erfüllt ohne Rückendeckung und dem Willen des eigenen Volkes wegen unserer Vergangenheit. Damit ist sie das genaue Gegenteil von Trump dem einfach nix anderes interessiert ( auch wenn das eigene Volk darunter leidet ). Die sollten untereinander die Hälfte der Gene austauschen dann wären wohl 2 Staaten besser gestellt


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Er hat grundsätzlich eigentlich recht. Keine seiner genannten Kritikpunkte entsprechen der Unwahrheit. Auch wenn es etwas rau ausgedrückt ist :^)



Die entzweite CDU/CSU braucht man nicht auf die Goldwaage legen, aber ansonsten hat er völlig Recht. Auch damit das Merkel möglicherweise gefährlicher für Europa ist als Trump, womit es auch nicht allzusehr OT ist.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die entzweite CDU/CSU braucht man nicht auf die Goldwaage legen, aber ansonsten hat er völlig Recht. Auch damit das Merkel möglicherweise gefährlicher für Europa ist als Trump, womit es auch nicht allzusehr OT ist.





Trump will einen protektionistischen Kurs fahren, natürlich sollten die Auswirkungen dann eher gering sein. Man wird sehen wie groß sie letztendlich sein werden. Kann sein, dass die Exporte sinken, aber wir verkaufen ja viel in die USA, dass die selbst nicht (mehr) herstellen können, Luxus-Autos z.B.. Ob der Export da so viel einbricht? Wohl kaum. Auf der anderen Seite kauft die Masse da sowieso entweder Ami-Pick-Ups oder Japaner und die Benz- und BMW-Käufer werden den Premiumaufschlag zahlen können und wollen... schwer abzusehen.

Viel gefährlicher für uns wird die innere Sicherheit in den USA sein. Schon jetzt gibt es Unruhen, gegen den Krieg gegen Fakten wird teilweise schon gewaltsam vorgegangen (siehe Berkeley, Gewalt gegen Breitbart-Propagandist). Ich hätte nie für möglich gehalten, dass der Widerstand gegen Trump bereits so kurz nach Amtsantritt so groß ist und teilweise in Gewalt umschlägt. Aber ich hätte auch nicht für möglich gehalten, dass Trump in so kurzer Zeit so viel Schaden anrichtet.
Wie auch immer, sollte Trump weiter daran arbeiten, die USA nachhaltig zu ruinieren, wird der Widerstand größer und was hat man in der Geschichte immer gemacht, um von der Unzufriedenheit im eigenen Land abzulenken? Einen Krieg begonnen. Nicht das ich das für wahrscheinlich halte, aber bis vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich auch Trump als Präsident für unmöglich gehalten.

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, wo Merkel für Europa gefährlicher sein soll als ein paar grenzdebiler Rechtspopulisten, Trump eingeschlossen... sicher hätten Petry, Le Pen, Wilders usw. einen größeren direkten Einfluss auf Europa als Trump, aber letzterer ist mit seiner Zerstörung der amerikanischen Werte und mittelfristig, sollte er "erfolgreich" sein, der ganzen USA, doch ein prima Vorbild für die europäischen Rechtspopulisten. AfD-Jünger dürften sich momentan doch pausenlos einen schrubben, angesichts des angerichteten Schadens. Genau so etwas wünschen die sich doch auch für Deutschland bzw. für Europa. Indirekt halte ich Trump als Vorbild also durchaus für ziemlich gefährlich.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2017)

Trump hat doch überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Sieht man doch besonders an den Zöllen, die er verhängen will. Er will BMW dafür abstrafen, in Mexiko zu produzieren, dabei lässt BMW u.a. auch den X5 in den USA bauen. Dadurch sind sie deren größter Autoexporteur und wichtig für die amerikanische Wirtschaft, wie nur wenige Autohersteller.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die entzweite CDU/CSU braucht man nicht auf die Goldwaage legen, aber ansonsten hat er völlig Recht. Auch damit das Merkel möglicherweise gefährlicher für Europa ist als Trump, womit es auch nicht allzusehr OT ist.


Ich halte Trump gar nicht für gefährlich für die EU. Ganz im Gegenteil: Dadurch, dass er Freihandelsabkommen auflöst und jedem, der sich nicht seinem Willen beugt, mit Strafzöllen droht, wird er die USA wirtschaftlich und außenpolitisch isolieren, wodurch weltweit ein Machtvakuum entsteht, welches gefüllt werden will.
Nun kommt die EU ins Spiel, aber dafür müssen wir entschieden und vereint auftreten.
So gesehen ist Trump mit das beste, was der EU passieren konnte.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich halte Trump gar nicht für gefährlich für die EU. Ganz im Gegenteil: Dadurch, dass er Freihandelsabkommen auflöst und jedem, der sich nicht seinem Willen beugt, mit Strafzöllen droht, wird er die USA wirtschaftlich und außenpolitisch isolieren, wodurch weltweit ein Machtvakuum entsteht, welches gefüllt werden will.
> Nun kommt die EU ins Spiel, aber dafür müssen wir entschieden und vereint auftreten.
> So gesehen ist Trump mit das beste, was der EU passieren konnte.



Die Eu ist sich aber nie bei irgendwas einig. Daher würde ich eher auf die Chinesen tippen, die nun im Pazifischen Raum das Ruder in der Hand haben.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. Februar 2017)

Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Wenn sich die EU diese Chance durch die Lappen gehen lässt, wird eben China es nutzen und zur Weltmacht aufsteigen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

Obama wollte das ja mit einem Handelsabkommen mit Staaten im Pazifischen Raum verhindern. Trump hat sich aber schon vor dem Amtsantritt mit den Chinesen angelegt und es auf die Spitze getrieben.
Jetzt ist der Zug natürlich abgefahren und die Chinesen werden garantiert die Chance nutzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

Wenn sich die restliche Welt bei den Importgütern genauso orientiert bricht deren Stellung aber auch schnell ein. China mag so mancher belächeln aber das freundlich lächelnde Volk kann so manches in der Hand haben um die Trump Burg bröckeln zu lassen. Derzeitig blüht ja noch der Handel, nur für wie lange noch?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2017)

Ein großer Teil der amerikanischen Staatsschulden ist in Chinesischer Hand. Daraus kann man zwei Schlüsse ziehen:.1)China hat ein finanzielles Adresse daran dass es den USA gut geht.
2)China hat ein Druckmittel um den Handel aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2017)

Ohne die USA als Konsument kauft niemand Chinesische Produkte. Eine Abhängigkeit ist da unverkennbar.
Nur, wie lange geht das noch gut? Irgendwann platzt jedes System.


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich frage mich manchmal, wer ist verrückter: Trump selbst, oder die Leute, die ihn umgehen? Seine, für die "alternativen Fakten" bekannte, Beraterin, hat sich ein Massaker ausgedacht, dass es nie gegeben hat:
Trump-Beraterin Conway: Das Marchen vom "Bowling-Green-Massaker" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2017)

Oder die Lüge mit den Oktoberfestvergewaltigungen, um die Übergriffe der  arabischen Sexmobs an Silvester zu relativieren, die Lüge mit den  Facharbeitern, die Lüge vom Fachkräftemangel, und die Lüge, dass über die  Flüchtlingsrouten keine Terroristen kommen. Die wollen wir an dieser  Stelle mal nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Fake-News gibst nämlich  auf beiden Seiten, und zwar immer dann, wenn es um die Rechtfertigungen politischer Entscheidungen geht.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Februar 2017)

Aus der "Fake-News-Brille" mag das alles so aussehen. 

Bis auf den Fachkräftemangel, sind die Aufgezählten Punkte deinerseits aber keine Lügen, diese Dinge passen dir nur nicht in dein Weltbild. 

Eine Lüge ist eine Unwahrheit. Gibt es auf dem Oktoberfest sexuelle Übergriffe? Ja - ergo keine Lüge. Gibt es unter den 1.000.000 Flüchtlingen Fachkräfte? Ja, auch wenn es vielleicht nur eine Person ist -> keine Lüge. Kamen mit den Flüchtlingen auch Terroristen? Ja - wurde meines Wissens aber auch nie komplett verneint, allein durch die letzten Anschläge ging das auch gar nicht. 

Die von dir aufgezählten Punkte sind also keine Lügen, sondern sind einfach nur Punkte die nicht mit deiner Meinung konform gehen.

Das Problem ist ja gar nicht jenes, dass du anderer Ansicht bist. Aber statt die Gegenargumente zuzulassen, diese auszuloten und dann ggf. abzuwägen in wie weit oder in wie weit nicht diese Argumente die eigene Meinung widerlegen, entkräften oder andernfalls bekräftigen, untermauern wird lieber, wie heute komischerweise üblich, eher das: "Nö, Nö,....das kann gar nicht sein, muss also gelogen sein, vor allem weil es im Ersten lief" ausgespielt.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2017)

Da zu argumentieren ist wie gegen eine Wand reden.
Die "neue Rechte" hat sich weltweit eine "Informations"blase geschaffen, gestützt durch die Algorithmen der "sozialen" Netzwerk, nach denen nur das angezeigt wird, das einem ins Weltbild passt, und alles, was von außen eindringt, wird prinzipiell als Lüge und Unwahr bezeichnet. In dieser Parallelwelt sind Trump inkl. seiner bekloppten Berater, Pegida, AfD, Front National, Breitbart, Compact, Russia today usw. die einzig akzeptable Wahrheit, ganz egal wie stark die Beweise für das Gegenteil sind (jenes Massaker, Anzahl der Besucher am 20.1., die brennende Kirche in Dortmund, die Vergewaltigung des russischen Mädchens in Berlin...).

Mir ist komplett rätselhaft, wie man solche Leute wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen holen kann. Wer die Realität komplett ablehnt, sich mit alternativen Fakten eine Fantasiewelt aufbaut und die seriöseren Medien (wirklich fehlerfrei ist sicher keins) konsequent meidet und als Lügenpresse diffamiert ist doch für die Gesellschaft mehr oder weniger verloren.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2017)

Bundesgericht stoppt Trumps Einreiseverbot

Bin mal gespannt wann die Richter auch noch alle ersetzt werden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2017)

Und die Beschränkungen, die Obama den Banken verordnet hat, will er wieder aufheben.
Kommentar: Trump entfesselt die Banken - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
Bedeutet also, dass das Gezocke am Finanzmarkt wieder losgeht und die nächste Blase vorprogrammiert ist.
Trump ist also die neue Matratze der Wall Street -- er klaut der Hillary wirklich alles.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2017)

Trump und seine Kaspertruppe machen einen Fehler nach dem anderen. Aber das hat er ja im Wahlkampf auch so angekündigt. Ich hoffe mal das man ihn irgendwie stoppen und absetzen kann, wenn es zu kritisch wird. Damit meine ich aber nicht erschiessen !

Edit: Die Reform des Sozialsystems macht er bestimmt auch noch rückgängig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

Aus welchen Schubladen holt der Fleischkaspar eigentlich alle seine tollen Ideen. Jedes Lebewesen auf diesen Erdball mit der Lebensunfähigkeit wäre schon längst verendet. ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das er die Amtszeit auf üblichem Wege übersteht


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2017)

*Seeefe* 

Nach deiner Logik gibt es dann aber auch einen Fachkräftemangel, weil irgendwo bestimmt zwei Fachkräfte fehlen. Ergo nicht gelogen. Mir kommt es darauf an, ob die Intention (oder von mir aus der Kern) einer Aussage  falsch ist. Das ist für mich ebenso eine Lüge. Was hat das mit meinem Weltbild zu tun? ^^


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Gibt es ja auch. Bei uns sind z.B. zur Zeit 3 Stellen für SW-Entwickler offen ohne geeignete Bewerber. Das geht dann aufgrund der Branchenzugehörigkeit des Unternehmens in die Statistik für offene Stellen in der Metall und Elektro Industrie. Schlosser können wir deswegen trotzdem nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Seeefe*
> 
> Nach deiner Logik gibt es dann aber auch einen Fachkräftemangel, weil irgendwo bestimmt zwei Fachkräfte fehlen. Ergo nicht gelogen. Mir kommt es darauf an, ob die Intention (oder von mir aus der Kern) einer Aussage  falsch ist. Das ist für mich ebenso eine Lüge. Was hat das mit meinem Weltbild zu tun? ^^



Nach welcher Logik? Weil ich sagte, unter den Flüchtlingen gibt es eine Fachkraft? In Strukturschwachen Regionen gibt es einen Fachkräftemangel.

Du solltest dir vielleicht die Definition von einer Lüge durchlesen. Man kann ganz objektiv sagen, ob etwas eine Lüge ist oder nicht. Beim Thema Intention sind wir im subjektiven Bereich. Wenn du mit der Intention hinter einem Argument nicht konform gehst, dann ist diese nicht automatisch eine Lüge, sondern du bist einfach anderer Meinung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2017)

Ich sagte doch. Ich halte das für Lügen, weil der Kern der Aussagen falsch war. Und die meisten anderen sehen das, denke ich, genauso. Das waren Versuche, uns einen Bären aufzubinden (um ne bestimmte Politik zu rechtfertigen bzw. schönzureden). Das finde ich genauso schlimm wie irgendwelche sogenannte Fake-News.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2017)

Man kann nicht diskutieren, wenn eine Seite nicht einmal grundlegende Definitionen berücksichtigt.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es ja auch. Bei uns sind z.B. zur Zeit 3 Stellen für SW-Entwickler offen ohne geeignete Bewerber. Das geht dann aufgrund der Branchenzugehörigkeit des Unternehmens in die Statistik für offene Stellen in der Metall und Elektro Industrie. Schlosser können wir deswegen trotzdem nicht gebrauchen.


Nur können auch die Anforderung utopisch oder die Bezahlung zu niedrig oder....


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Anforderungen:
Sollte C können.
Bezahlung: 
Metalltarif

Aber gut, genug der Werbung


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2017)

Also Metaller haben früher mal wesentlich mehr verdient...

Viel ist das heute nicht mehr und für Anwendungsentwickler erst recht nicht. Die Bezahlung, welche die für die Arbeit, diese immerhin verrichten müssen bekommen, ist je nach Firma sowieso ein Witz.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Beschränkungen, die Obama den Banken verordnet hat, will er wieder aufheben.
> Kommentar: Trump entfesselt die Banken - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
> Bedeutet also, dass das Gezocke am Finanzmarkt wieder losgeht und die nächste Blase vorprogrammiert ist.
> Trump ist also die neue Matratze der Wall Street -- er klaut der Hillary wirklich alles.


Die Blase ist nicht Trumps Problem. Mag zwar jetzt unter ihm schön groß werden, platzen wird sie aber erst in ein bis zwei Jahrzehnten. Deshalb denkt er sich wohl: 
Viel mehr ist er Wohl oder Übel auf die kurzfristigen Erfolge fokussiert - die sicherlich kommen werden genauso wie die genickbrechenden mittel- und langfristigen Konsequenzen - um sich selbst als Gott hinzustellen und wiedergewählt zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2017)

Dass die Blase nicht innerhalb von 4 Jahren platzen wird, sehe ich auch so. Unter Bush sind die Regulierungen weiter aufgeweicht und die Blase hat sich dann explosionsartig vergrößert und ist zum Ende seiner Amtszeit geplatzt -- Lehman und Co.
Was jetzt passiert, weiß ich nicht, ich hab nur das Video im Kopf, wo alle Bank Vorstände im Weißen Haus bei Trump waren und man sich herzlich umarmte.
Dazu hat er ja ex Banker in seiner Regierung hocken.
Also -- dass er Clinton den Vorwurf machte, dass sie mit dem Bankern ins Bett geht, muss er sich nun ebenso ankreiden lassen. Nur ihn interessiert das eben einen Dreck.
Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, wird er einen Krieg anfangen um von einem innenpolitischen Schwächen abzulenken.
Gibt ja jetzt ein paar Kandidaten.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2017)

Aus gegebem Anlass: Kurze Frage an die Fraktion "Killary und Obama sind Mörder, so viele Drohnenangriffe wie noch nie": 
Wo seid ihr jetzt bzw die letzten Tage geblieben? 
US orders first drone strikes under Trump - CNNPolitics.com
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/29/...-in-trumps-first-counterterror-operation.html
Trump ist ja vollkommen auf Deeskalation aus. Damals hat man über solche Aussagen noch verwundert die Augenbrauen gehoben "We need to kill their families" --> gemeint waren die Familien der Terroristen. 
Trump: "We Need to Kill Their Families" - YouTube
Und nun sitzt so jemand im Oval Office und setzt diesen Drohnenkrieg munter weiter fort. Alles in einer Region, die ohnehin instabil ist, wodurch noch mehr Hass erzeugt wird. 
Wehe Hillary Clinton hätte sowas gesagt, die unten angeführten Personen wären sofort auf die Barrikaden gegangen. Wehe Hillary Clinton würde nun anstelle von Trump für diese Angriffe verantwortlich sein, dann hätten die unten angeführten Personen sicherlich hier im Forum schon lautstark "Killary, Killary" skandiert. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt keiner dran geglaubt? Ich fand das alles ziemlich absehbar. Das unsere "ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt Nachrichten" das nicht so sahen, wundert mich nicht. Auch sonst ist Deutschland dahingehend ziemlich peinlich, andere Staatsoberhäupter stehen wenigstens ihren Mann und gratulieren, Merkel fängt sofort an herumzumahnen und bekommt keine 3 Wörte gebacken ohne auf den Zettel zu gucken. Ein Glück ist es Trump geworden und nicht die *Killary*.
> Er wird auch keine schlechter Präsident sein, er hat die Blödheit der Medien einfach genial ausgenutzt. Ist hierzulande doch das gleiche, ziemlich einseitige Medien und wer gewinnt und wer kraxelt im Rekordtief rum?





wtfNow schrieb:


> Habe mich echt gefreut als ich heute morgen im Auto das Radio einschaltete.
> Dann "dürfen" wir uns in Zukunft wohl doch mit Russland verbünden statt dass es mit* Killary* weiter eskaliert. Das ist mir am wichtigsten, egal was man sonst von Trump hält.
> Wie sagte einst jemand: Russland hat die Ressourcen, Deutschland das know how. Sollte man nutzen.
> Das kommt so oder so, je schneller desto besser!





Nazzy schrieb:


> Wen hätten sie sonst wählen sollen ?
> Beide sind Witzfiguren und Marionetten, wobei *Killary* es schon Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen hat, dass sie gerne Menschen tötet und null Gewissen hat. Daher blieb ja nur Trump, obwohl er die kompletten Fake News Medien gegen sich hatte.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Ohne Prozess, ohne Urteil, ohne Rechtsstaatlichkeit. Man stelle sich nur vor Assad, würde so gegen seine "Staatsfeinde" vorgehen
> Und diese falsche Politik wurde von Obama weitergeführt und Clinton will das gleiche. Juhu ^^*
> Ach, weil er ein Thema hat, wo ich anderer Meinung bin, muss ich ihn komplett ablehnen?
> Bist du nur für Politiker die zu 100% genau deine Ansichten haben? Also ich habe so einen Politiker bisher noch nicht gefunden.
> ...





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ob die Politik von Obama gut ist, ist auch in den USA ziemlich umstritten. Ferner wollen viele Amerikaner keine staatliche Krankenversicherung und schärfere Waffengesetze.
> Aber das wichtigste ist. Die Frau war bereits Außenministerin und trägt eine Mitschuld an der Situation im Nahen Osten. Außerdem will sie gegenüber Russland stärker und agressiver auftreten. Zumindest da ist Trump das kleinere Übel.
> Was fur Donald Trump spricht - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE





Amon schrieb:


> Wenn Killary Präsidentin in den USA werden sollte ist das gar nicht mal so abwegig.
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr jetzt bzw die letzten Tage geblieben?


Die reden grade alle vor'm Schlafen gehen ein, "hmm, wenigstens mal einer, der seine Wahlversprechen einhält!"...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

Die beste Nachricht aus den USA wäre mal keine neue Nachricht. Die nächste brennende Lunte könnte der mögliche kommende EU Botschafter Ted Malloch sein


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die reden grade alle vor'm Schlafen gehen ein, "hmm, wenigstens mal einer, der seine Wahlversprechen einhält!"...



Die lachen sich eher kaputt darüber, als ob es mit der Alten großartig anders gewesen wäre. Die hatte vorher schon genug Leichen im Keller. Die beiden sind Pest und Cholera. Aber ich bin immer noch froh, dass wir keine alte Clinton da sitzen haben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber ich bin immer noch froh, dass wir keine alte Clinton da sitzen haben.


Clinton ist jünger als Trump.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die lachen sich eher kaputt darüber, als ob es mit der Alten großartig anders gewesen wäre. Die hatte vorher schon genug Leichen im Keller. Die beiden sind Pest und Cholera. Aber ich bin immer noch froh, dass wir keine alte Clinton da sitzen haben.


Jop, hätte echt gerne gesehen, wie sie Visasperren gegen ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen verhängt, die Wall Street völlig von der Leine gelassen, Grundnahrungsmittel mit der Begründung, ein anderes Land für eine Mauer bezahlen zu lassen verteuert, einen weltweit frackenden Großfirmenheini als Außenminister eingesetzt, Rechtskonservative ins Parlament geholt oder die Gesundheitsreform ausgehebelt hätte.

Ja, das hätte Hillary Clinton definitv alles ganz genauso gemacht.

Oder mir als Deutschen nahezulegen, einen Chevrolet zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2017)

Wichtiger ist erst mal, dass es Staatsanwälte und Bundesrichter gibt, die sich einen Dreck um Trump kümmern und sich nach der Verfassung richten -- und das Einreiseverbot aufgehoben haben. 
Also Gratulation an Staatsanwalt Bob Ferguson und Bundesrichter James Robart. Menschen, die Rückgrat haben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder mir als Deutschen nahezulegen, einen Chevrolet zu kaufen.



Den Schrott können die Amerikaner behalten.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Februar 2017)

Ist ja witzig wie hier alle zu Politik experten werden wenn es um Trump geht und es natürlich sooooo viel besser machen würden 

Ich verstehe das gemeckere nicht. Er hat in seiner Wahl klip und klar gesagt, wass seine Ziele sind und das will er alles erstmal umsetzen. Is doch klar oder? Er hat ja damit geworben, dass er nicht wie die andren Politiker ist. 

Hillary Clinton ist eine Kriegstreiberin die sich mit Putin angelegt hätte und weiterhin spielt Amerika die Weltpolizei.

Auch diese Proteste gegen Trump find ich total bescheuert. Trump sagte einst dass die Wahlen manipuliert seien wenn er verliere etc. Dann hat sich die ganze Gefolgschaft von Hillary sich drüber lustig gemacht und er solle dass einfach wie ein Mann akzeptieren dass er verloren hätte. 

Trump gewinnt und alle stehen se heulend auffer Straße und zünden Autos an. Das sagt ja schon viel über die Wählerschaft von Hillary aus wenn die gleich anfangen zu heulen wie die Babys und die Anarchie ausrufen wollen wenn mal was passiert dass ihrer Meinung nicht konform ist. 

Der Antifaschismus (nur die Linksextremisten) ist in meinen Augen der neue Faschismus weil mittlerweile sind die, die selbe Schlägertruppe wie die SA (Sturm Abteilung) es damals war die gleich jedem eine aufs Maul geben der nicht dem linken Flügel angehört.

Ich würde bei Trump einfach abwarten. Nach 2.Wochen zu sagen er is doof ist nicht fair. Ob ein President erfolgreich war oder nicht sieht man erst wenn seine Amtszeit rum ist.

Grüße


----------



## amdahl (5. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig wie hier alle zu Politik experten werden wenn es um Trump geht und es natürlich sooooo viel besser machen würden


Normalerweise ein völlig unnötiges Scheinargument "machs besser". In diesem speziellen Fall ist es leider tatsächlich so dass es Viele gäbe die so Vieles so viel besser machen könnten. Schon allein aufgrund der Tatsache dass ihnen ihr Ego nicht bei allem was sie tun und sagen im Weg steht.



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Trump einfach abwarten. Nach 2.Wochen zu sagen er is doof ist nicht fair. Ob ein President erfolgreich war oder nicht sieht man erst wenn seine Amtszeit rum ist.


Mal davon abgesehen dass es sich mittlerweile deutlich länger als 2 Wochen auf der politischen Bühne bewegt und noch sehr viel länger eine Person des öffentlichen Interesses ist: um derartiges festzustellen braucht man keine 2 Wochen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

> Ob ein President erfolgreich war oder nicht sieht man erst wenn seine Amtszeit rum ist.


Im Normalfall würde ich da ja zustimmen, aber er hat jetzt ja schon sehr viel Porzellan zerschlagen so das man sich fragen muss ob am Ende überhaupt noch etwas übrig bleibt. Wer sich quasi gleich mit allen anlegt dem schaut eben sehr genau auf die Finger und legt auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig wie hier alle zu Politik experten werden wenn es um Trump geht und es natürlich sooooo viel besser machen würden
> Ich verstehe das gemeckere nicht. Er hat in seiner Wahl klip und klar gesagt, wass seine Ziele sind und das will er alles erstmal umsetzen. Is doch klar oder? Er hat ja damit geworben, dass er nicht wie die andren Politiker ist.
> Hillary Clinton ist eine Kriegstreiberin die sich mit Putin angelegt hätte und weiterhin spielt Amerika die Weltpolizei.


Drohnenangriffe und Krieg gegen Terror gibt es unter Trump also nicht mehr? 



> Auch diese Proteste gegen Trump find ich total bescheuert. Trump sagte einst dass die Wahlen manipuliert seien wenn er verliere etc. Dann hat sich die ganze Gefolgschaft von Hillary sich drüber lustig gemacht und er solle dass einfach wie ein Mann akzeptieren dass er verloren hätte.


"Bescheuert", was für ein Argument. Du vermischt hier zwei Themen, denn von den Protesten scheinst du keinen Tau zu haben. 


> Trump gewinnt und alle stehen se heulend auffer Straße und zünden Autos an. Das sagt ja schon viel über die Wählerschaft von Hillary aus wenn die gleich anfangen zu heulen wie die Babys und die Anarchie ausrufen wollen wenn mal was passiert dass ihrer Meinung nicht konform ist.


Wer will Anarchie ausrufen? Wieso alle? Du scheinst generell alle Proteste irgendwie lächerlich zu machen, oder habe ich da unrecht? Oder sind nur die Proteste sinnvoll, die aus deinem Blickwinkel gerechtfertigt sind? 
In den USA gibt es gewisse Freiheiten (worauf die USA ja auch sehr stolz sind), und diese Leute nutzen diese Freiheiten. Im Umkehrschluss musst du also gegen die Freiheiten sein. Oder du willst einfach nur polemischen Unsinn ablassen. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Der Antifaschismus (nur die Linksextremisten) ist in meinen Augen der neue Faschismus weil mittlerweile sind die, die selbe Schlägertruppe wie die SA (Sturm Abteilung) es damals war die gleich jedem eine aufs Maul geben der nicht dem linken Flügel angehört.
> Grüße


Wir hatten letztens erst eine Diskussion über diese Argumentationsweise. Du hast also keine Ahnung was den Faschismus auszeichnet, weil du Antifaschismus als Faschismus bezeichnest, danke dass du deine Unwissenheit so offen zur Schau stellst. Dass du die SA mit normalen Demonstranten vergleichst, zeigt schon deine krude Sichtweise. Hauptsache die stumpfen Parolen von AfD etc nachplappern oder "Antifaschismus ist der neue Faschismus." Wie lebt es sich in der Filterblase, angenehm oder? Alles was nicht ins Weltbild passt, wird lächerlich gemacht, ausgeblendet oder abgelehnt. 
Und ja, ich akzeptiere sehr wohl andere Meinungen, aber wenn gewisse Meinung Unsinn oder schlicht falsch sind, und wenn man das aufzeigt, dann beschneidet man niemandes Meinung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2017)

*Leob12* 

Dann nenn es doch faschistoid. Wie kann man geistig nur so unbeweglich sein?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2017)

Was sind das denn für Trump Anhänger, die andere beschimpfen, verleumden, hetzen, Unwahrheiten verbreiten?
Die Mitte der Gesellschaft?
Bei Trump sind Fakten ja nicht mehr wichtig und sowas will "die freie Welt" anführen?
Conway verteidigt Trump mit „alternativen Fakten“


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder mir als Deutschen nahezulegen, einen Chevrolet zu kaufen.



Bei den Amis bekommt man mittlerweile für weniger Geld mehr Auto, da ist schon was dran. Die haben gut aufgeholt. Bei den Deutschen kostet 'ne popelige A Klasse mit dem 211 PS Motor schon ohne Ausstattung über 40.000€. Da würde ich heute auch nicht mehr lange überlegen und mir für das Geld einen Mustang oder Camaro hinstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei den Amis bekommt man mittlerweile für weniger Geld mehr Auto, da ist schon was dran. Die haben gut aufgeholt. Bei den Deutschen kostet 'ne popelige A Klasse mit dem 211 PS Motor schon ohne Ausstattung über 40.000€. Da würde ich heute auch nicht mehr lange überlegen und mir für das Geld einen Mustang oder Camaro hinstellen.


Ähm, wie viel schlucken die Teile?
Mein Nachbar hat 'ne Corvette, gut, nicht vergleichbar, trotzdem will ich nicht wissen, was der für Bezinrechnungen hat.
Für preisbewusste Fahrer ohne Bedürfnis nach viel PS hat Chevrolet aber nicht viel im Angebot. Da ist es nur bezeichnend, dass ein stinkreicher Trump daherkommt und meint, Deutsche müssten mehr solche Brummer fahren. Tja, sollen seine Amis halt bessere Autos bauen.

Wenn Ami, dann Ford, die haben gute Modelle im Angebot und davon fahren sehr viele Detusche welche - also so viel zum Thema, Deutsche würden keine amerikanischen Autos fahren (Ford baut halt keine echten Luxusmodelle, deswegen interessiert das Trump wahrscheinlich auch nicht).

Außerdem: Die Japaner bieten auch gute Alternativen an.  Ein Mazda 3 für 26.000, ein schönes Auto wie ich finde. 
Ein kleiner Suzuki Jimni schlägt zudem jeden Jeep.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

Einen Ami fährt man auch nicht um die ökologische Bilanz zu verbessern sondern eher aus dem Lebensgefühl heraus. Auch will nicht jeder die Turbo Schnapsglasklasse


> Wenn Ami, dann Ford, die haben gute Modelle im Angebot und davon fahren  sehr viele Detusche welche - also so viel zum Thema, Deutsche würden  keine amerikanischen Autos fahren


Und was ist bei GM mit Opel / Vauxhall?
Ich frage mich sowieso wie Trump die Marken aufdröseln will die zu US Konzernen gehören aber nicht vor Ort gebaut werden was ja auch reinste Idiotie wäre


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2017)

Trump will ja zudem BMW mit Strafzöllen versehen, wenn sie in Mexiko produzieren (was sie ja eh' schon machen, siehe M3).
Dabei ist BMW schon deren größter Autoexporteur, da die ganzen X1-X5 Modelle in den USA produziert werden.

Darüberhinaus läuft seine Intention sowieso völlig ins Leere und zeigt, wie weit der Typ eigentlich vom Schlag weg ist: Viele Länder sind in gewissen Industriezweigen Marktführer, so auch die USA in Sparten der IT-Branche. Von dort kauft natürlich mangels Alternativen der Deutsche, so wie halt Deutschland Marktführer in anderen Sparten hat, wie MAN oder SAP.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einen Ami fährt man auch nicht um die ökologische Bilanz zu verbessern sondern eher aus dem Lebensgefühl heraus. Auch will nicht jeder die Turbo Schnapsglasklasse




Also der genannte Mazda 3 verweigert sich dem Trend zum Schnapsglas...

Ansonsten haben die und wir es wohl nicht besser verdient, wenn Freiheit für die Amis bedeutet, möglichst viel Schadstoffe auszustoßen und für uns, auf Autobahnen blödsinnige Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren.
Blöd nur, dass weder wir noch die als erstes unter den Folgen dieser angeblichen "Freiheit" leiden werden, sondern die, die die Schäden nicht bezahlen können werden.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Leob12*
> 
> Dann nenn es doch faschistoid. Wie kann man geistig nur so unbeweglich sein?


Was ist daran faschistoid? Antimarxismus? Antiparlamentarismus? Nationalismus? 
Klar, natürlich bin ich geistig unbeweglich wenn ich so einen postfaktischen Quatsch nicht einfach abnicke. Nur weil man auf die Richtigkeit Wert legt ist man unbeweglich, tolle Logik.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2017)

Worte sind ein Transportmittel. Man redet immer über etwas, das gemeint ist. Sich pedantisch an Begriffen aufzuhängen, und den Tenor eine Aussage überhaupt nicht wahrzunehmen, nenne ich geistig unbeweglich. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber eher ne Masche, um einer inhaltlichen Diskussion aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ist ja eh nur "postfaktischer Quatsch".


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2017)

Linksextremismus kann trotzdem per Definition kein Faschismus sein. Und Faschismus ist übrigens per se auch erst einmal nicht gewalttätig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2017)

Es geht um faschistische Züge, die eine Ideologie annehmen kann. Einer davon ist z.B. Fanatismus, der eben doch sehr schnell in Gewalt mündet. Und das z.B. die Antifa faschistoid ist ... um das zu erkennen, braucht man keinen Duden. Das ist tatsächlich eine Gefühlssache.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2017)

Fanatismus hat auch nichts mit Faschismus als solchem zu tun.
Und den Duden darf/sollte man durchaus bemühen wenn man nicht weiß was ein Wort bedeutet:
Duden | Fa-schis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

Vor dem Hintergrund kann man übrigens Putin, Erdogan und in (großen) Teilen auch Trump eindeutig als Faschisten einordnen. Selbst wenn sie weder fanatisch noch gewalttätig wären.

"Gefühlt", durch eine Erziehung in einem Land dass unter dem größten Faschisten der Geschichte leiden musste, ist dir aber anscheinend immer noch klar dass Faschismus ja was schlechtes ist, also versucht du es auf das zu projizieren was du als negativ ansieht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2017)

Den Putinismus würde ich auch als faschistoid einordnen. Und in dem, was Erdogan in seinem Land treibt, kann ich ebenfalls faschistische Züge sehen. Systematische Propaganda, Ausschaltung der freien Presse, One-Man-Show, ausgeprägter Nationalismus. All das sind doch die Stereotypen vom Faschismus 1933 in Deutschland. Aber selbst, wenn man diesen Begriff damit nicht in Verbindung bringen will, so kann man doch auf die Sache an sich eingehen. Nämlich dass solche Entwicklungen negativ sind. Schädlich für Demokratie und eine freie Gesellschaft. Darauf nicht einzugehen und stattdessen über Begriffe zu streiten, das sehe ich als ein Ausweichen einer inhaltlichen Diskussion.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Worte sind ein Transportmittel. Man redet immer über etwas, das gemeint ist. Sich pedantisch an Begriffen aufzuhängen, und den Tenor eine Aussage überhaupt nicht wahrzunehmen, nenne ich geistig unbeweglich. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber eher ne Masche, um einer inhaltlichen Diskussion aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ist ja eh nur "postfaktischer Quatsch".


Versuch dich nun nicht rauszureden. 
Ich hänge mich nicht an einem Begriff auf, allerdings wurde dieser Begriff, der an sich ganz klare Merkmale hat und klar definiert ist, einfach falsch verwendet. Aber nun macht man die Täter-Opfer-Umkehr, und nicht der, der den Begriff falsch verwendet ist schuld, sondern der, der darauf hinweist. 
Ich kann keine inhaltliche Diskussion über Faschismus/Antifaschismus beginnen wenn derjenige keine Ahnung von Faschismus hat. Wieder mal die schöne Täter-Opfer-Umkehr. Wenn man selbst nicht weiter weiß, ist eben der andere schuld. 



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es geht um faschistische Züge, die eine Ideologie annehmen kann. Einer davon ist z.B. Fanatismus, der eben doch sehr schnell in Gewalt mündet. Und das z.B. die Antifa faschistoid ist ... um das zu erkennen, braucht man keinen Duden. Das ist tatsächlich eine Gefühlssache.


Fanatismus ist also ein Merkmal von Faschismus? 
Zähle mir bitte die Merkmale des Faschismus auf, die auch auf den Antifaschismus zutreffen. Denn um Antifaschismus zu definieren, muss man zuerst den Faschismus definieren. Und nein, Fanatismus ist kein Merkmal, bzw extrem allgemein gehalten und kann auf sehr viele Ideologien angewandt werden. 

Wie gesagt, die Dinge, die alle Faschismen gemeinsam haben sind Antimarxismus und Antiparlamentarismus. Dann gibt es noch eine charismatische Führerpersönlichkeit. 
Dafür steht also auch der Antifaschismus? Und du willst mir hier erklären ich hänge mich an einem Begriff auf oder dass man keinen Duden für die Definition braucht? Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätten wir nicht so viele Schafe die "Antifaschismus ist der neue Faschismus" nachplappern würden, aber für all jene scheint selbst der Duden nicht zugänglich zu sein.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Den Putinismus würde ich auch als faschistoid einordnen. Und in dem, was Erdogan in seinem Land treibt, kann ich ebenfalls faschistische Züge sehen. Propaganda, Ausschaltung der freien Presse, One-Man-Show, ausgeprägter Nationalismus. All das sind doch die Stereotypen vom Faschismus 1933 in Deutschland. Aber selbst, wenn man diesen Begriff damit nicht in Verbindung bringen will, so kann man doch auf die Sache an sich eingehen. Nämlich dass solche Entwicklungen negativ sind. Schädlich für Demokratie und eine freie Gesellschaft. Darauf nicht einzugehen und stattdessen über Begriffe zu streiten, das sehe ich als ein Ausweichen einer inhaltlichen Diskussion.


Propaganda, Ausschaltung der Presse, das sind nicht unbedingt Alleinstellungsmerkmale des Faschismus. 
Faschismus in Deutschland war nie so wie der Faschismus in Italien. Antisemitismus ist kein Merkmal des Faschismus. 
Ein inhaltliche Diskussion ist nicht möglich wenn der Inhalt der verwendeten Begriffe nicht klar ist. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2017)

Na ja, ich will dir nichts unterstellen. Aber wenn zu mir z.B. einer sagt: " Scheiß Faschist", dann deute ich seine Aussage im Kontext. I.d.R. bedeutet das dann nichts weiter, als dass er mich für sehr intolerant hält. Da mache ich kein Fass auf über die Definition vom Faschismus, da das a) die Diskussion auf ein völlig anderes Feld lenkt und b) als ein Ausweichen interpretiert werden kann und c) ich nicht wie ein Klugscheißer rüberkommen will. Also ist es wohl dein Verhalten, das ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Februar 2017)

In der Regel wird hier im Forum ja doch intensiver diskutiert, also auf der Straße.
Da sollte man schon die gängigen Definitio en Begrifflichkeiten verwenden und sich nicht irgendeinen ausgedachten Kontext.


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2017)

Das erinnert mich hier gerade ein wenig an die Chemtrail-Verschwörungstheoretiker: Ich lege jetzt fest dass der Himmel nicht mehr so blau wie früher ist und breche damit eine Diskussion vom Zaun, die auf eindeutig wiederlegbaren Fakten aufbaut, was das Ganze das irgendwie ziemlich lächerlich macht


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Februar 2017)

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Februar 2017)

Tschüss


----------



## Leob12 (9. Februar 2017)

Kellyanne Conway’s ‘Bowling Green massacre’ wasn’t a slip of the tongue. She has said it before. - The Washington Post

Interessant, sowas sitzt also im engen Kreis von Trump. Tja, das haben die Amis halt davon so eine Witzfigur zu wählen. 
Demnächst geht es nicht mehr um den Wahrhaltsgehalt der Aussagen aus dem Weißen Haus, sondern darum ob diese Aussagen nicht vollkommen frei erfunden sind. Aber sowas gefällt den aufrechten Aufzeigern unserer "Lügenpresse" ja anscheinend. Zeigt wunderbar auf wie sehr geheuchelt wird.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich bin raus.


Schon bitter wenn man beleidigt ist weil jemand darauf beharrt (oder "geistig unbeweglich" ist) dass Fachbegriffe auch richtig verwendet werden. 
Tja, man merkt, den Leuten geht es nicht um eine sinnvolle Diskussion.


----------



## OField (10. Februar 2017)

Der Fakt, dass jemand wie Trump es geschafft hat Präsident zu werden, ist zwar traurig, es ist allerdings nicht die erste Regierung, die öffentlich Bullshit verbreitet, aber eine der wenigen, bei der permanent die Fakten gegengeprüft werden. Das hätten die Medien mal vor 15 Jahren schon so machen sollen, dann gäbe es jetzt keinen IS.


----------



## amdahl (10. Februar 2017)

Und welche Konsequenzen hat es wenn beim Faktencheck mal wieder rauskommt: "pants on fire".
Keine. Ein paar Leute regen sich noch auf. Ansonsten perlt das an den Protagonisten ab und ihre Unterstützer ignorieren es entweder oder es kümmert sie nicht.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2017)

Mir geht es langsam gehörig auf den Keks, dass sich die Medien schwerpunktmässig mit Trump befassen. Wie wäre es mal z.B. damit Martin Schulz zu durchleuchten? Wenn er mit seinem linken Populismus durchkommt braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn es hinterher an Substanz fehlt.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

Schulz ein Linkspopulist?

Außerdem, wen willst du denn sonst als Kanzlerkandidat aufstellen? Gabriel? Seehofer?


----------



## OField (10. Februar 2017)

Einen SPD'ler als links zu bezeichnen, wäre vor 20 Jahren noch keine Beleidigung gewesen  Daher sehe ich das mal positiv.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mir geht es langsam gehörig auf den Keks, dass sich die Medien schwerpunktmässig mit Trump befassen. Wie wäre es mal z.B. damit Martin Schulz zu durchleuchten? Wenn er mit seinem linken Populismus durchkommt braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn es hinterher an Substanz fehlt.



Na ja, wenn Trump sich beschwert, dass eine Handelskette die Klamotten seiner Tochter vom Markt genommen hat und seine "Beraterin" dann Werbung für die Klamotten macht, ist das schon echt mehr als nur Fehl am Platz.
Man stelle sich vor, Obama hätte sowas gemacht. Oder Merkel.

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Steuererklärung von Trump. Jeder Präsident veröffentlicht sie, um Korruptionsverdacht vorzugreifen. Bei Trump weiß niemand, von wem er sich schmieren lässt.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schulz ein Linkspopulist?



Ja meine Güte, wie soll man das denn sonst nennen? Er ist derzeit der grösste Populist der in Deutschland frei herum läuft und seine konservative Linie mit der er die bodenständigen, arbeitenden und steuerzahlenden Wähler abschöpfen will kaufe ich ihm nicht ab. Deshalb würde ich auch gerne ein bischen Druck durch die Medien sehen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Steuererklärung von Trump. Jeder Präsident veröffentlicht sie, um Korruptionsverdacht vorzugreifen. Bei Trump weiß niemand, von wem er sich schmieren lässt.



Das ist ja die Frage,

wie kam er denn zu seinem riesigen Vermögen?

Dessen Immobilien haben doch auch Billiglöhner erschaffen 

Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, wie "America First" funktionieren soll,

wenn 2-Drittel aller Mitarbeiter von Trump,

Milliardäre oder "Goldman-Sachs"-Mitarbeiter waren/sind


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2017)

Wolfgang Schauble vergleicht Martin Schulz mit Donald Trump - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hahaha, den Etablierten geht langsam der Arsch auf Grundeis. Fragt sich, was die Bezeichnung Populist eigentlich noch wert ist, da irgendwie jeder einer zu sein scheint. Hat nicht letztens der renommierte Psychiater Hans-Joachim Maaz Merkel eine Populistin  genannt? Ach ist das herrlich.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja meine Güte, wie soll man das denn sonst nennen? Er ist derzeit der grösste Populist der in Deutschland frei herum läuft und seine konservative Linie mit der er die bodenständigen, arbeitenden und steuerzahlenden Wähler abschöpfen will kaufe ich ihm nicht ab. Deshalb würde ich auch gerne ein bischen Druck durch die Medien sehen.


Die größten Populisten, die hierzulande rumlaufen, gehören der AfD und dem rechtskonservativen Flügel an. 
Schulz hat sich nicht immer mit Ruhm beckleckert, aber schlimmer als Merkel kann er auch nicht sein - und so einen Stuss wie Björn Höcke oder Frauke Petry hat der auch noch nicht vom Stapel gelassen.

Jetzt ist es nur bezeichnend, dass unser ja so verehrter Finanzminister, der mal Geld nach Liechtenstein geschafft hat und den Banken in den Arsch kriecht, Schulz mit Trump vergleicht.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

@Two-Face

Höcke und Petry sind voll out --> Poggenburg ist seit neuesten der Bringer.


> „Beteiligen Sie sich an allen möglichen Maßnahmen, um diese Wucherung am deutschen Volkskörper endgültig loszuwerden und zu beseitigen.“ – Quelle: Landtag Sachsen-Anhalt: AfD-Chef Andre Poggenburg will linke Studenten lieber „Arbeit zufuhren“ | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung ©2017



....der war auch nicht schlecht.....



> „Linksextreme Lumpen müssen von deutschen Hochschulen verbannt werden“ und statt einem Studienplatz „lieber praktischer Arbeit zugeführt werden“. – Quelle: Landtag Sachsen-Anhalt: AfD-Chef Andre Poggenburg will linke Studenten lieber „Arbeit zufuhren“ | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung ©2017


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2017)

Recht hat er, wenn ich mir das so angucke.

Gender an der Uni?- Ohne AfD!  12.Januar 2017 Magdeburg - YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Recht hat er, wenn ich mir das so angucke.
> 
> Gender an der Uni?- Ohne AfD!  12.Januar 2017 Magdeburg - YouTube



"Geprügelt" haben zu erst die Rechten.
Upps habe ich Rechte gesagt......ich meinte das AFD_Personal.
Davon ab, ist Poggenburg übrigens so weit Rechts, dass die AFD im Landtag von Sachsen-Anhalt kurz vor der Spaltung steht.
Von seinen Verbindungen zu den Knaben der identitären Bewegung, welche nichts anderes ist, als eine von der NPD unterstützte Manipulations-Maschinerie für ausgegrenzte, dumme oder falsch verstandene Jugendliche.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2017)

Bitte sag doch rechts. Das Wort ist, genauso wie postfaktisch und populistisch, nahezu gegenstandslos.

Kommentar ARD "Zeitalter der Luge" zu Trump, Brexit, AfD ... - YouTube


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Bitte sag doch rechts. Das Wort ist, genauso wie postfaktisch und populistisch, nahezu gegenstandslos.
> 
> Kommentar ARD "Zeitalter der Luge" zu Trump, Brexit, AfD ... - YouTube



Ich dachte du bist raus?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2017)

Ja, aus der Faschismus-Debatte.

Die These, dass Bezeichnungen wie rechts, postfaktisch & populistisch aufgrund des inflationären Gebrauchs als Diffamierung nicht mehr richtig taugen, darf mir vergönnt sein. Lasst euch doch mal was Neues einfallen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

Alternative Fakten passen dann bestens.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2017)

Kellyanne Conway: Republikaner "extrem besorgt" uber Trump-Beraterin | ZEIT ONLINE

Kellyanne Conway: 'Go buy Ivanka's stuff' - POLITICO - YouTube


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Populisten kommen doch nach der Meinung der MSM nur mit einfachen Lösungen. Also sowas wie "Wir schaffen das." 😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2017)

Zu konkreten Fragen der Innenpolitik finde ich steht uns Deutschen/Europäern nicht zu uns ständig besserwisserisch in die US Politik einzumischen. Trump ist dort gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt und ich finde es teilweise schon ziemlich respektlos, wie hier manche Politiker sich zu Trump äußern.

Was ich allerdings sehr kritisch sehe, ist wie mittlerweile mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten und Forschung umgegangen wird. Sei es nun Umweltpolitik, Gender Studies oder auch andere Bereiche. Populisten wie Trump oder diverse AFD Politiker bauen sich schamlos ihre eigenen "alternativen Fakten" und viele ungebildete Menschen glauben dies. Man hört lieber auf Leute die Stammtischparolen von sich geben als auf "Eliten" die sich wirklich auf wissenschaftlicher Basis mit diesen Themen beschäftigen und strengen Standarts unterworfen sind.
Aber Politik die auf Stimmungen und erfundenen Märchenstories beruht kann nie realen Problemen gerecht werden.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Was bitte ist an diesem Gendergaga bitte ernsthafte Wissenschaft? Das ist Minderheitenlobbyismus und nichts anderes.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an diesem Gendergaga bitte ernsthafte Wissenschaft? Das ist Minderheitenlobbyismus und nichts anderes.



Und was ist schlimm daran?
Wieso muss ich bestimmten, wie ein anderer zu leben hat? Weil mir seine Lebensweise nicht passt?
Ist ja albern.
Ich spiele Ego Shooter.
Einem anderen gefällt das nicht und verbietet mir jetzt Ego Shooter. 
Darf er das?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Natürlich meine ich jetzt nicht dass man jemandem seine Lebensweise verbieten soll. Einer meiner Freunde ist n Homo (das meine ich jetzt nicht böse) und ein ganz normaler Txp mit Macken wie du oder ich. Was aber zur Zeit passiert ist dass man diesen Minderheiten eine Sonderstellung verpasst nur weil sie so sind wie sie sind. Das Genderzeug ist bullshit! Es gibt zwei Geschlechter, alles andere sind psychische Störungen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2017)

Beweise bitte das es nur 2 Gender gibt. 

Und Wikipedia listet einige Adelsgeschlechter auf, also gibt es mehr als 2 Geschlechter.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich jetzt nicht dass man jemandem seine Lebensweise verbieten soll. Einer meiner Freunde ist n Homo (das meine ich jetzt nicht böse) und ein ganz normaler Txp mit Macken wie du oder ich. Was aber zur Zeit passiert ist dass man diesen Minderheiten eine Sonderstellung verpasst nur weil sie so sind wie sie sind. Das Genderzeug ist bullshit! Es gibt zwei Geschlechter, alles andere sind psychische Störungen.



Also eine Krankheit?
Das ist mir einfach zu kurz gedacht.

Ich kann mich noch an ein Zitat von George Michael erinnern -- RIP George  -- der sagte, dass es keine Rolle spielt, welches Geschlecht jemand hat, es geht nur darum, wen du liebst.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Dieses Gendergaga stellt ja die komplette Biologie an sich in Bezug auf die Geschlechter infrage und wenn ich dann  Aussagen wie (sinngemäß) "Bitte passen sie ihre Sprache Transgerecht an, auch Männer können schwanger werden." von solche  Gendertussies lese, weiss ich für mich was ich von diesem Schwachsinn zu halten habe.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2017)

Gender hat nichts mit dem Sex, also dem biologischen Geschlecht zu tun. 
Gender ist ein soziologisches Konstrukt und damit unabhängig von dem biologischen Geschlecht.


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2017)

Deswegen unterscheidet man im Englischen zwischen "sex"= biologisches Geschlecht und "gender"=gesellschaftliches Konstrukt.
Letzteres ist eben nichts Festes sondern im Gegenteil im ständigen Wandel. Was eine Gesellschaft als männlich und weiblich erachtet ändert sich ständig. Man brauch nur mal 20 Jahre zurück schauen wie da Geschlechterrollen definiert waren.

Deswegen isses halt schwachsinnig zu behaupten das hat so zu sein und das so, weil es eben keine Konstante der sozialen Geschlechterrollen gibt. Und genau darum geht es normal dem Gender Mainstreaming, nämlich Konstruktionen zu zerstören, die Menschen zwingen anders zu leben als sie es wollen oder könnten. Und das nur wegen Geschlechterrollen die wir als naturgegeben ansehen, die es aber nicht sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2017)

Hat jetzt Trump einen Lustsklaven bei dem er im braunen Salon räubert oder warum ist man so weit vom Thema ab?

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wer ihn heute noch erneut wählen würde von seinen ganzen Anhängern


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2017)

Von seinen Anhängern: Alle.
Von denen die nur den Anarcho raus hängen lassen wollten: Niemand.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2017)

Was gerade hier in den Medien unterschlagen wird ist dass viele Amerikaner hinter Trump stehen. Die, die da jetzt den Aufstand proben sind eine Minderheit. Zugegeben eine sehr laute Minderheit.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2017)

Noch nicht einmal die ursprünglichen Wähler wahren die Mehrheit. Nicht von denen die gewählt haben und erst recht nicht von allen Wahlberechtigten. 

Trotzdem gibt und gab es natürlich nicht wenige die hinter im stehen, da hast du schon Recht.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2017)

Man sieht halt vor allem die demonstrierenden Leute aus Metropolen, die meist liberal, globalisierungsfreundlich und demokratisch sind. Abseits der großen Städte findet man aber viele Trump Anhänger die wohl ganz zufrieden sind. Wobei man auch immer bedenken muss, dass diese ähnlich wie bei uns die weniger gebildeten Leute, kaum wirklich mitkriegen oder verstehen was in der Politik passiert. Aber im Endeffekt sind das auch Wähler und als Politiker muss man sich auch eben Gedanken machen, wie man diese eher bildungsfernen Menschen effektiv erreichen kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube, Trump wurde nur gewählt, damit der Merkelverschnitt Clinton nicht an die Macht kommt. Alles ist besser als H. Clinton, das ist die Botschaft. Alles ist besser als A. Merkel. Ich stelle einfach mal die gegenteilige These auf: Wer Merkel wählt, bekommt nix mit und versteht nicht, was in der Politik passiert. Jetzt muss man sich Gedanken darüber machen, wie man die bildungsfernen Menschen erreicht, die Merkel wählen, denn die US-Merkel wurde ja schon abgewählt, nur wir haben noch eine. Und Schäuble vergleicht Schulz mit Trump. Also wurde grade unser Trump gegen Merkel aufgestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

Clinton = Merkel?

Also manche Leute müssen mal dringend von ihren Prämissen wegkommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn an der Prämisse falsch? Clinton, eine sich selbst als großen Merkelbewunderer ausgebende Politikerin im Hosenanzug. Ich kann natürlich nicht beweisen, dass sie kongenial sind, aber das Bild ist transportiert worden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Clinton hätte eine durchweg andere Politik gemacht als Merkel. 
Merkel hat die CDU inzwischen so weit links positioniert, dass die CSU rebelliert und wieder alles zurück haben will.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

Schön, dass du das so siehst. Aber Obama war auch links der Mitte positioniert und Clinton als Nachfolgerin der US-Demokraten ... ? Wie auch immer, das Bild Clinton=Merkel wurde transportiert. Und als Trump sagte, Clinton möchte die Merkel Amerikas sein - in bezug auf Einwanderung - war's mit der Frau vorbei. So zumindest meine Auffassung.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

Prämissen sind grundsätzlich falsch, weil sie in den Raum geworfene Behauptungen ohne rationale, argumentative Grundlage sind.
Etwas, das übrigens sehr gerne Trump und seine Anhänger, sowie Mitglieder gewisser rechtsorientierter Parteien machen.

Du kannst Clinton nicht mit Merkel vergleichen, nur weil sie sie selbstredend bewundert, das ist doch völliger quatsch. 
Ich bewundere auch die eine oder andere Person, ohne aber deren Überzeugungen in gewissen Dingen teilen zu müssen.

Clinton ist Ex-Firstlady, hatte private Krisen durchstehen müssen und kommt aus einer völlig anderen Gesellschaft als Merkel. 
Clinton hat sich als Frau immer eine harte Linie bewahrt, bei Merkel war das vor der Flüchtlingskrise praktisch nicht nötig (Frauen haben in den USA einen anderen Status als in Deutschland, besonders in höheren Kreisen, wie Business und Politik).
Merkel hätte im Ausland auch keine Bombenangriffe durchgeführt, Geringverdiener und sozial schwach Gestellte Bürger sind ebenfalls nicht in ihrem Horizont (das hat Merkel der SPD überlassen).
Clinton hätte sich auch nicht von Putin die Hosen ausziehen lassen, so wie es mit Merkel mit sich hat machen lassen.

Nö, man kann diese beiden Frauen einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen, weder positiv noch negativ.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das so siehst. Aber Obama war auch links der Mitte positioniert und Clinton als Nachfolgerin der US-Demokraten ... ? Wie auch immer, das Bild Clinton=Merkel wurde transportiert. Und als Trump sagte, Clinton möchte die Merkel Amerikas sein - in bezug auf Einwanderung - war's mit der Frau vorbei. So zumindest meine Auffassung.



Du kannst das linke Spektrum der deutschen Politik nicht mit dem linken Spektrum der US Politik gleich setzen.
Die Demokraten sind rechter als die CDU, aber das fällt nicht so auf, weil die Republikaner extrem rechts sind.
Obama war politisch ein liberal konservativer Politiker. Er akzeptiert die Gleichgeschlechtlichen wie eben die Liberalen aber war pro USA, wie die Drohnen und seine Wirtschaftspolitik gezeigt haben.
Trumps Truppe ist extrem rechts. Das siehst du schon daran, dass einige aus seinen Reihen homophob sind, den Klimawandel leugnen und gegen alles sind, was ihnen nicht passt.
Die könnten auch mit weißen Mützen herumlaufen.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2017)

Generell ist es schwierig das US Spektrum in "Rechts" und "links" einzuteilen. Wirklich linke oder gar sozialistische Politiker gibts da eh nicht (historisch bedingt wird alles in dieser Richtung als unamerikanisch und feindlich wahrgenommen). 
Rechte Politiker gibt es natürlich ein paar, die beispielsweise der white supremacy Bewegung nahestehen. Aber generell wirklich ausländerfeindlich sind auch der Großteil der Republikaner nicht, dazu begreift sich Amerika immer noch zu sehr als Land von Einwanderern und viele zelebrieren neben ihrer US Bürgerschaft noch stolz ihre Wurzeln und das ist da ganz normal.

Das bei den Republikaner die Konservativen und Religiösen so sehr den Ton angeben ist auch eher ein neues Phänomen. Abraham Lincoln war Republikaner und hat die Sklaverei beendet. Ronald Regan war Republikaner und hat durchaus progressive Politik gemacht.  Arni hat in Kalifornien ziemlich liberale Politik betrieben etc.  Auch Trump ist kein klassisch Konservativer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

*Two-Face* 

Prämissen sind nicht falsch, nur weil man ihre  Rationalität und ihre  argumentativen Grundlagen nicht teilt oder kennt oder oft auch nicht zur  Kenntnis nehmen will. Es gibt dazu ein Sprichwort: Was Logik ist, liegt in der Betrachtung desjenigen, der sie vertritt.

*Threshold* 

Wenn Obama so konservativ war, warum dann einen wie  Trump?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Trump ist einer, der sich der Masse anpasst und das sind aktuell die weißen Amerikaner mit geringem Einkommen.
Da hat er sich als Feindbild die Einwanderer aus dem Süden ausgesucht, obwohl er die noch bei sich beschäftigt hat, um seine Häuser zu bauen.
Trump kann seine Meinung auch schnell wieder ändern, wenn das für ihn besser ist.
Vor den Wahlen hat er gegen die Nato gewettert. Heute ist davon nichts mehr übrig geblieben.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Two-Face*
> 
> Prämissen sind nicht falsch, nur weil man ihre  Rationalität und ihre  argumentativen Grundlagen nicht teilt oder kennt oder oft auch nicht zur  Kenntnis nehmen will. Es gibt dazu ein Sprichwort: Was Logik ist, liegt in der Betrachtung desjenigen, der sie vertritt.


An Prämissen gibt es nichts zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, da derjenige, der sie vertritt keinen Einblick in ihre argumentativen Grundlagen gewährt. Und logisch war an deiner Behauptung überhaupt nichts, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich behaupten, es war eine simpler, reaktionärer Vergleich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

*Two-Face* 

Klar war sie logisch. Hast du schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, dass deine argumentativen Grundlagen streitbar sind? Arroganz? Abgesehen davon tangieren sie meine Kernaussage nicht. Das Bild Clinton=Merkel wurde medienwirksam transportiert und darauf kommt es beim Wähler an.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Ja, die Medien haben sich was zusammengeschustert. Aber was haben die Medien mit den politischen Haltungen von Merkel und Clinton zu tun?
Denkst du, dass Clinton was anderes machen würde? 
Merkel schon eher, die macht schließlich alles für den Machterhalt. Da sind Rolle rückwärts und 180 Grad Drehung normal.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Two-Face*
> 
> Klar war sie logisch. Hast du schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, dass deine argumentativen Grundlagen streitbar sind? Arroganz? Abgesehen davon tangieren sie meine Kernaussage nicht. Das Bild Clinton=Merkel wurde medienwirksam transportiert und darauf kommt es beim Wähler an.


Lustig, wie du jetzt deine Prämisse mit einer weiteren Prämisse verteidigst. Das ist natürlich 'ne Logik.

Nochmal: Dein Clinton=Merkel Vergleich war einfach eine in den Raum geschmissene Behauptung, ohne das irgendwie zu untermauern. Es wäre logisch nachvollziehbar gewesen, wenn dein Argument, dass dies die Medien so transportieren, 100-prozentig stimmen würde. Allerdings sehe ich das bestenfalls in Deutschland bei den Boulevardmedien. Auf den amerikanischen Wähler hat das aber keinen Einfluss, seit wann interessieren die sich für Merkel?

Jeder, der allerdings nicht die BILD, Die Bunte oder dergleichen liest oder die politische Karriere der beiden vergleicht merkt, dass das so natürlich nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Medien haben sich was  zusammengeschustert. Aber was haben die Medien mit den politischen  Haltungen von Merkel und Clinton zu tun?
> Denkst du, dass Clinton was anderes machen würde?
> Merkel schon eher, die macht schließlich alles für den Machterhalt. Da sind Rolle rückwärts und 180 Grad Drehung normal.



Na  ja, ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich die Kongenialität von Clinton und  Merkel nicht beweisen kann. Allein schon, weil ich nicht weiß, was  Clinton politisch getrieben hätte, wenn sie Präsidentin gewörden wäre.  Wir reden hier über hypothetische Annahmen. Und ich kenne eine gewisse  Frau Merkel, die ebenfalls viele der Positionen, die sie vor ihrer  Kanzlerschaft vertreten hatte, heute nicht mehr vertritt. 

*Two-Face

*Deine Behauptungen stimmen auch nicht zu 100 %. Wo hat z.B. Merkel sich von Putin die Hose ausziehen lassen? Merkel hätte keine Bombenangriffe im Ausland durchführen lassen und dennoch hat sie den Irakkrieg indirekt befürwortet. Sozial schwachgestellte Bürger und Geringverdiener sind in Clintons Fokus? Ja, sagt sie vielleicht. Ist das glaubwürdig aus ihrem Mund? Clinton kommt aus einer völlig anderen Gesellschaft? Ja, ursprünglich schon, aber spielt das heute noch eine Rolle? Und hat Merkel keine harten Linien?


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wo hat z.B. Merkel sich von Putin die Hose ausziehen lassen?


Merkel verhängt Sanktionen gegen Russland wegen der Urkraine-Krise.
Putin bombt sich dafür durch Syrien, verschärft dadurch die Flüchtlingskrise.
Das nennt man außenpolitisches Vorführen.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Merkel hätte keine Bombenangriffe im Ausland durchführen lassen und dennoch hat sie den Irakkrieg indirekt befürwortet.


Merkel hat damals den Irakkrieg befürwortet, weil das nunmal die Linie der Union war. Und sich bei Bush einschleimen wollte. Bei dem ist sie ja auf dem Schoß gehockt, nachdem sie Kanzlerin wurde.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Sozial schwachgestellte Bürger und Geringverdiener sind in Clintons Fokus? Ja, sagt sie vielleicht. Ist das glaubwürdig aus ihrem Mund?


Clinton hätte zumindest nicht die Reform bei der Krankenversicherung aufgegriffen und auch keine Grundnahrungsmittel verteuert. Sie war für die Anhebung des Mindestlohns, was man jetzt komplett vergessen kann, nachdem Trump einen Manager als Arbeitsminister ins Kabinett geholt hat.
Merkel hat jahrelang mit der FDP koaliert, die schon immer strikt gegen sowas waren. Erst seit die SPD wieder mitregiert wurde das mit dem Mindestlohn und der Altersarmut angestoßen. 
Bedeutet, eine Frau ohne klare Linien, der egal ist, mit wem sie koaliert und ohne außer-wahlkampftechnischem Interesse an sozial Schwachen.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Clinton kommt aus einer völlig anderen Gesellschaft? Ja, ursprünglich schon, aber spielt das heute noch eine Rolle? Und hat Merkel keine harten Linien?


Es spielt immer eine Rolle, woher du kommst und was dich während deiner Jugend geformt hat. Sieht man ja auch am Charakter der beiden.
Und nein, Merkel hatte vor der Flüchtlingskrise keine harten Linien. Hat man schon damals gesehen, als sie für die Reaktorsicherheit in Deutschland zuständig und Umweltministerin war. Seither schwimmt sie nur rum und lässt eine klare Haltung zu bestimmten Themen vermissen. Selbst bei der Flüchtlingskrise bröckelt es jetzt bei ihr gewaltig, nach den Terroranschlägen.
Lediglich beim Absägen von potentiellen Konkurrenten und Vorgängern (Kohl, Wulff, Oettinger) und bei der Eurokrise bewahrte sie ihre Linie, weil die Banken sie an der Leine haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2017)

*Two-Face* 



> Merkel verhängt Sanktionen gegen Russland wegen der Urkraine-Krise.
> Putin bombt sich dafür durch Syrien, verschärft dadurch die Flüchtlingskrise.
> Das nennt man außenpolitisches Vorführen.



Ich nenne das einfach: Sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Zumal Putin in Syrien im Prinzip nichts anderes macht als Merkel in der Ukraine: Eine gewählte Regierung vor Rebellen beschützen.



> Merkel hat damals den Irakkrieg befürwortet, weil das nunmal die Linie  der Union war. Und sich bei Bush einschleimen wollte. Bei dem ist sie ja  auf dem Schoß gehockt, nachdem sie Kanzlerin wurde.



Ja, sie macht alles, was die Amis machen. Seit Obama sind die geistigen Trennlinien aufgrund der Freundschaft und Obamas Geschleime aber so intransparent, dass man gar nicht mehr genau sagen kann, wer hier die Marionette von wem sein will. Das hätte bei Clinton und Merkel nicht anders sein müssen. Und wenn Clinton sagt, sie bewundere Merkel, dann ist das natürlich ein schlechtes Omen für alle US-Bürger, die für einen effektiven Schutz der US-mexikansichen Grenze sind. Übrigens eine von Trumps Kernforderungen, wenn nicht die Kernforderung überhaupt.



> Clinton hätte zumindest nicht die Reform bei der Krankenversicherung  aufgegriffen und auch keine Grundnahrungsmittel verteuert. Sie war für  die Anhebung des Mindestlohns, was man jetzt komplett vergessen kann,  nachdem Trump einen Manager als Arbeitsminister ins Kabinett geholt hat.
> Merkel hat jahrelang mit der FDP koaliert, die schon immer strikt gegen  sowas waren. Erst seit die SPD wieder mitregiert wurde das mit dem  Mindestlohn und der Altersarmut angestoßen.
> Bedeutet, eine Frau ohne klare Linien, der egal ist, mit wem sie  koaliert und ohne außer-wahlkampftechnischem Interesse an sozial  Schwachen.



Gut, das mag stimmen. 



> Es spielt immer eine Rolle, woher du kommst und was dich während deiner  Jugend geformt hat. Sieht man ja auch am Charakter der beiden.
> Und nein, Merkel hatte vor der Flüchtlingskrise keine harten Linien. Hat  man schon damals gesehen, als sie für die Reaktorsicherheit in  Deutschland zuständig und Umweltministerin war. Seither schwimmt sie nur  rum und lässt eine klare Haltung zu bestimmten Themen vermissen. Selbst  bei der Flüchtlingskrise bröckelt es jetzt bei ihr gewaltig, nach den  Terroranschlägen.
> Lediglich beim Absägen von potentiellen Konkurrenten und Vorgängern  (Kohl, Wulff, Oettinger) und bei der Eurokrise bewahrte sie ihre Linie,  weil die Banken sie an der Leine haben.



Da muss ich dir beipflichten. Die Frau ist ein einziges Chamäleon. Aber sie hat, wie sich nun seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr zeigt, eben doch eine harte Linie, nämlich wenn es um den Anschein der Wahrung westlicher Werte geht. Zur Not auch zu großen Lasten des eigenen Landes.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Na  ja, ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich die Kongenialität von Clinton und  Merkel nicht beweisen kann. Allein schon, weil ich nicht weiß, was  Clinton politisch getrieben hätte, wenn sie Präsidentin gewörden wäre.  Wir reden hier über hypothetische Annahmen. Und ich kenne eine gewisse  Frau Merkel, die ebenfalls viele der Positionen, die sie vor ihrer  Kanzlerschaft vertreten hatte, heute nicht mehr vertritt.



Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass jemand seine Meinung ändert. Sowas ist völlig normal und ein Teil der Entwicklung.
Blöd finde ich nur, wenn man die Meinung innerhalb eines Satzes ändert und das schaffen Merkel und Gabriel perfekt.
Bei Clinton habe ich den Eindruck nicht.
Natürlich verspricht sie viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Klar. Aber immerhin hat sie ihre Steuererklärung veröffentlicht, was dann belegt hat, dass sie sehr viel Geld durch Vorträge und Co. verdient hat -- im Prinzip das, was Steinbrück auch gemacht hat, als er Kanzlerkandidat war und dafür gebasht wurde -- aber immerhin hat sie ihre Steuererklärung veröffentlicht und sich dadurch angreifbar gemacht.
Trump hat sie damit angegriffen -- Wall Street Matratze und sowas -- aber Trump selbst hat seine Steuererklärung nicht veröffentlicht. 
Vermutlich weil es seine politische Karriere beendet hätte und alleine deswegen finde ich Trump zum Kotzen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2017)

Merkel hatte ein einziges mal eine Meinung und die sorgt dafür dass sie von der CSU durch den Hof getrieben wird. Wie kann sie nur?

Trump verspricht allen möglichen Unsinn, wird gewählt und versucht auch noch Selbigen durch zu ziehen. Wie kann er nur?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trump verspricht allen möglichen Unsinn, wird gewählt und versucht auch noch Selbigen durch zu ziehen. Wie kann er nur?



Sieht man gut, wenn man was verspricht, was gegen die Verfassung ist und damit dann auf die Schnauze fliegt.
Obacht bei der Berufswahl sag ich da nur.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2017)

Verfassungen kann man ändern  .


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Verfassungen kann man ändern  .



Meinst du, dass er Präsident bis zum Tod sein will und sein Sohn dann das Amt erben wird?


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2017)

Was für eine skurrile Pressekonferenz. Aber gut, sie wollten eine Veränderung, jetzt haben sie einen orangenen Troll als President.


Spoiler



President Donald Trump Full Press Conference - Addresses Ties to Russia, Leaks, and "Fake News" 2/16 - YouTube



"I hope we can unifiy the country. It´s been very important for me." 
Ja genau^^


----------



## blautemple (17. Februar 2017)

Der Mann macht einen leicht verwirrten Eindruck 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

Verwirrt? Eher irre, jeder normale Mensch würde nach den letzten Geschehnissen seine " Arbeit überdenken " nur nicht der gute Trumpy der wie in 1001 Nacht die Bilanzen / Ergebnisse sich schön redet.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

Er ist ja auch der Meinung, dass er die meisten Wahlmännerstimmen bekommen hat seit Ronald Reagan. 
Blöd nur, dass der alte Bush noch mehr hatte. 
Aber das muss ja falsch sein, denn das sind andere Fakten als die von Trump.


----------



## amdahl (17. Februar 2017)

Nein, das sind einfach nur die "Fakten" die Bannon ihm diktiert hat. Da kann er ja nichts für.
Ich kann diese Farce nur noch mit Humor ertragen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8BXFfZCWEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

Dann sollte man sich von solchen "Beratern" trennen, bevor sich die Welt darüber lustig macht.
Ach -- sie macht sich ja schon darüber Lustig.
Mal schauen, was nachher in der _heute show_ kommt.


----------



## Taonris (18. Februar 2017)

Gott sei Dank sind sich unsere Leitmedien bei einem Thema einige das Trump Bashing erinnert teilweise an NS-Propaganda. Mein persönliches Highlight waren noch immer die Beleidigungen gegen den 10 jährigen Sohn anscheinend haben unsere Medien jeglichen Anstand verloren. Soros bezahlt aber auch gut da verdreht man gern einmal die Wahrheit.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2017)

Keine Sorge, dafür gibt es immer noch ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren – Wikipedia

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass Trump keine vier Jahre am Ruder bleibt


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Highlight waren noch immer die Beleidigungen gegen den 10 jährigen Sohn anscheinend haben unsere Medien jeglichen Anstand verloren.


Du meinst den Twitterpost der Autorin einer Comedy Sendung (Saturday Night Live) welche dadurch ihren Job verloren hat?
"Die Medien" haben damit nicht wirklich was zu tun, ausser halt der Kündigung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sind sich unsere Leitmedien bei einem Thema einige das Trump Bashing erinnert teilweise an NS-Propaganda. Mein persönliches Highlight waren noch immer die Beleidigungen gegen den 10 jährigen Sohn anscheinend haben unsere Medien jeglichen Anstand verloren. Soros bezahlt aber auch gut da verdreht man gern einmal die Wahrheit.



Zumindest bei SPON - da bin ich meistens und habe das beobachtet - ist das Trump-Bashing sehr stark. Diese Anti-Haltung geht schon stramm in Richtung Propaganda, wie ich sie eigentlich nur von RT kenne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

Naja Onkel Trumpy gibt sich ja auch wenig Mühe denen nicht fast täglich neues Futter zu geben. Wie man in den Wald rein ruft so schallt das Echo zurück


----------



## amdahl (18. Februar 2017)

Schon ein starkes Stück dass ausgerechnet von Trump-Unterstützern Vorwürfe bzgl. Meinungsmache und Propaganda ausgehen.
Das ist aber auch kein wirklich neues Schema. Einen Augenzeugen dessen zu bezichtigen wobei man gerade selbst erwischt wurde. Sorgt erst mal für Verwirrung und lenkt ab. Merkt euch das falls euch mal jemand beim Taschendiebstahl erwischen sollte


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2017)

Die Grenzen zwischen Schmutzkampagne und berechtigter Kritik sind aber leider fließend.


----------



## amdahl (18. Februar 2017)

Wo man diese Grenze zieht hängt wohl von der persönlichen Gesinnung ab.
Echte Trump-Anhänger wiegeln jegliche Kritik mit "fake news" und "we won, get used to it" ab.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2017)

Nun geht es aber grade mal darum, was Trump-Gegner machen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nun geht es aber grade mal darum, was Trump-Gegner machen.



Komisch ist halt, dass Trump jetzt all die Medien als "Feind des amerikanischen Volkes" einstuft, die vor der Wahl noch von Clintons Mail Gate berichtet haben, was er super fand.
Jetzt, wo es ihn selbst trifft, meckert er herum und wiegelt ab. Typisches Verhalten eines Kleinkindes, das mit den Händen in der Keksdose erwischt wurde.
Wenn er das amerikanische Volk beschützen will, sollte er die Konsequenzen ziehen und den Posten frei machen.
Oder endlich mal seine Steuererklärungen veröffentlichen.


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2017)

Trump ist halt wohl einer dieser Superreichen die jeden Bezug zum "normalen" Leben verloren haben und ein stark überhöhtes Ego aufweisen. Nur er ist Herr der einzigen Wahrheit und nur er ist in der Lage die notwendigen Antworten auf komplexe gesellschaftliche Fragen zu geben. Leider ist die Realität halt selten so einfach und eine einzige Wahrheit gibts auch nur selten. Bestes Beispiel ist das ne simple Mauer zu nem Land keine Migrations- und Drogenströme effektiv unterbrechen kann.

Trotzdem würde ich mal abwarten was er real so umsetzen wird und auch seine Regierungsmannschaft besteht zum Teil durchaus aus fähigen Leuten. Die Frage ist halt wie viel die zu sagen haben. Ansonsten ist das Geweine der deutschen Medien doch oft stark überzogen ,beispielsweise diese lustige Augstein Kolumne auf Spiegel Online, die schon ein Bürgerkrieg heraufbeschwört. Die USA werden Europa weiterhin als starken Partner betrachten und auch so behandeln. Und auch bei Handelseinschränkungen muss man mal abwarten was da dann am Ende wirklich bei rauskommt. Deutschland mit seiner extrem überhöhten Exportquote muss sich halt langsam daran gewöhnen das viele Länder darüber aus gutem Grund nicht begeistert sind,

Wirklich interessant wird sein, wie erfahrene Politiker wie Putin oder auch unsere Kanzlerin dem ziemlich unerfahrenen Trump dann in wichtigen Verhandlungen entgegentreten. Trump ist gut beraten aufzupassen das er da nicht vernascht wird.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

Na ja, solange Trump an Leuten wie Kellyanne Conway festhält, ist es egal, wie viele "gute" Leute er hat.


----------



## amdahl (18. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nun geht es aber grade mal darum, was Trump-Gegner machen.



So what? Ich habe kein Problem damit einzusehen und zuzugeben dass die Berichterstattung über dieses und viele weitere Themen in den deutschen Medien tendenziös und voreingenommen ist. Also die Berichterstattung vermeintlich seriöser Quellen, Comedy-shows lassen wir hier mal außen vor, wer deren "Berichterstattung" kritisiert hat den Schuss nicht gehört.
Das Ausmaß reicht aber bei weitem nicht aus um den haarsträubenden Unfug der Gegenseite (ja Gegenseite) zu relativieren. Auch mit nicht-wertender, neutraler Berichterstattung würde das ganze an Satire erinnern.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Zumindest bei SPON - da bin ich meistens und habe das beobachtet - ist das Trump-Bashing sehr stark. Diese Anti-Haltung geht schon stramm in Richtung Propaganda, wie ich sie eigentlich nur von RT kenne.



Den Spiegel kann man sowieso kaum noch lesen. Ist ja nicht nur bei Trump so. Der ist schon sehr nach Links gewandert bzw. war ja schon immer ziemlich links. Soweit ich weiß haben die ja sogar Redakteure gefeuert, die anderer Meinung waren und sperren andauernd Kommentarbereiche, aber immer nur bei gewissen Themen.


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Den Spiegel kann man sowieso kaum noch lesen. Ist ja nicht nur bei Trump so. Der ist schon sehr nach Links gewandert bzw. war ja schon immer ziemlich links. Soweit ich weiß haben die ja sogar Redakteure gefeuert, die anderer Meinung waren und sperren andauernd Kommentarbereiche, aber immer nur bei gewissen Themen.



Das Sperren ist durchaus sinnvoll. Guckt euch mal den Focus Kommentarbereich an, immer die gleichen 20 weinerlichen AFD Anhänger, die Großdeutschland nachtrauern und unter noch so jedem Furzbeitrag eine Verschwörung der Staatsmedien vermuten.
Solche Leute will man nicht auf seiner Seite, weil die jeden normalen Kommentator nach kurzer Zeit vertreiben.

Das Problem bei Radikalen jeder Seite ist einfach, das sie meist von nix (bis wenig) wirklich Ahnung haben. Aber unabrückbar in ihrer festgefahrenen weltverschwörerischen Meinung sind. Wobei die Linken in der Regel wenigstens ne gute Bildung genossen haben.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der ist schon sehr nach Links gewandert



Der Spiegel *war* einmal eine linke Zeitschrift. Davon ist Der Spiegel mittlerweile aber so weit entfernt wie die SPD.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2017)

Man kann auch einfach Spiegel Magazin und SPON nicht über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Februar 2017)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nun geht es aber grade mal darum, was Trump-Gegner machen.




Was sollen sie denn sonst machen? Wenn Trump Kim Jong-un spielen will sollte man das kritisieren. Einfach zusehen, wie Fox und Breitbart seitens der Trump-Jünger als einzig legitime Quelle behandelt werden ist doch keine Lösung. Oder soll man jetzt als Fakt akzeptieren, dass diese Medien und Trump behaupten, dass 42% der Amis arbeitslos sind, wobei jeweils der andere als Quelle herangezogen wird? Soll das Bowling Green Massacre jetzt als historischer Fakt angesehen werden, nur weil der weibliche Goebbels-Verschnitt behauptet, es habe stattgefunden?
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dir Wochenschau und Stürmer lieber wären, Hauptsache Trump wird nicht zu sehr kritisiert, aber freie Medien sind gerade bei narzisstischen Psychopathen, die sich selbst als Diktator sehen, extrem wichtig. Man kann Fakten nicht einfach so als "Schmutzkampagne" bezeichnen, weil offensichtliche Lügen benannt gehören.

Das traurige ist, dass man kaum noch in diesen Kreis hineinkommt: Trump liest bei Twitter, es habe in Kalifornien 3 Millionen illegale Stimmen gegeben. Sofort twittert Trump dieses Gerücht und stellt es als Wahrheit dar. Daraufhin bringen Fox/Breitbart entsprechende Nachrichten, auf die sich wieder Trump beziehen kann. Und da diejenigen, die an Trump als ihren Führer glauben, sich eben nur bei den Propagandamedien der neuen Rechten informieren gilt die Lüge von da an als Fakt. Wer was anderes behauptet führt eine "Schmutzkampagne".


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2017)

Trumps Haltung ggü. der Presse mit Erdogan und Putin zu vergleichen halte ich für falsch, ich denke eher, dass Trump von der Mainstreampresse sogar irgendwie profitiert und umgekehrt ist es auch so und sogar mit Zahlen belegbar. Win-Win


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2017)

Na ja, Trump macht doch seine eigenen Meldungen, da profitiert niemand, das ist eher peinlich.
Florida-Rede des US-Prasidenten: So erklart Trump seine Schweden-Ausserung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2017)

Die Medien beschimpfen, aber selber irgend' welchen Schwachsinn erfinden. 

Der Typ ist einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2017)

Trump ist ein Fest für Satiriker und Parodisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

Die Schweden Geschichte war einfach nur lächerlich. Dr. Snuggles is in da House


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht hat er ja nur Schweden mit Frankreich verwechselt. Ist ja hinlänglich bekannt dass sich die meisten Amis in Europa nicht auskennen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

Njet, er soll ja „Seht, was letzte Nacht in Schweden passiert ist“ gesagt haben, und nirgends ist irgendwas vorgefallen. Und als Häuptling der Indianer wäre es mehr als peinlich nicht zu wissen wo welches Land ist.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja nur Schweden mit Frankreich verwechselt. Ist ja hinlänglich bekannt dass sich die meisten Amis in Europa nicht auskennen.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Das passt dann aber nicht mit seiner Erklärung zusammen, er habe sich eine Doku über Schweden angesehen.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Naja, Paris brennt seit Tagen, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände. Nur weil die deutschen staatsmedien dazu schweigen heisst das nicht dass da nix passiert ist.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur weil die deutschen staatsmedien dazu schweigen



Wo das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

> Nur weil die deutschen staatsmedien dazu schweigen heisst das nicht dass da nix passiert ist.


Bist du sicher das unser Staatsratsvorsitzender Merkel die freie Presse deckelt? Ich hatte in Frankreich bisher wenige Elche gesehen und Köttbullar ist kein Coq au Vin


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Februar 2017)

Trump lügt doch sowieso andauernd. Sicher hat er auch gelogen als er bestätigt hat, dass er das zu Schweden bei Fox gesehen hat.
Die Schweden musste schon in der Vergangenheit für rechte Propaganda in den USA herhalten. Tja, Schweden ist schön weit weg, da kann man das machen. Fällt dann nicht so auf. Allerdings wird ein Fox-Zuschauer eh nicht wissen, was Schweden ist oder wo es liegt.

Er bestätigt selbst, dass er seine Infos zum aktuellen politischen Geschehen nur aus einem ultrarechten Lügennetzwerk aus Fox und Breitbart bezieht. Er bestätigt einfach genau das, was man vor der Wahl erwarten konnte. Was nur meine Hoffnung von vor der Wahl nährt, dass die Amis nach dieser Katastrophe aufwachen. Von den neoliberalen Wirtschaftsmarionetten hatten sie offensichtlich schon genug, und der narzisstische Möchtegerndiktator scheint auch zu scheitern, so unbeliebt wie er momentan ist. Vielleicht schafft es beim nächsten mal endlich einer wie Sanders.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

In Frankreich brennts und ein Ami kann schonmal aus Frankreich Schweden machen wenn er denn gerade was über Schweden geguckt hat. Wobei es in Schweden gerade wohl auch recht hoch her gehen soll.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Februar 2017)

Wo brennt es denn in Frankreich oder in Schweden? Hast du für die Behauptung eine Quelle oder hörst du den französischen/schwedischen Feuerwehrfunk ab?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

> ein Ami kann schonmal aus Frankreich Schweden machen


The Boss of Trumpestian sollte in Geaografie wohl fit sein. Nicht das hier über Nacht wieder eine Mauer steht weil er sich um ein paar Meilen verpeilt hat mit Mexiko.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Naja, in Geografie sind die alle nicht fit. Selbst unsere Dik...ähm...Kanzlerin hält Syrien für einen direkten Nachbarn Deutschlands.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> In Frankreich brennts und ein Ami kann schonmal aus Frankreich Schweden machen wenn er denn gerade was über Schweden geguckt hat. Wobei es in Schweden gerade wohl auch recht hoch her gehen soll.



Er hat extra Schweden gesagt und bezog sich auf einen Film auf Fox, den er dazu gesehen hat und den Film über Schweden gab es bei Fox tatsächlich.
Nix mit Frankreich und natürlich berichten die Medien über die Pariser Vorstädte -- ist ja inzwischen nichts neues dort.


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2017)

Na dann wollen wir hoffen das Donald nicht irgendwann vor dem Schlafengehen eine Doku übers dritte Reich sieht und tags darauf einen erneuten Einmarsch befiehlt.
Wobei...wäre das für ihn ein Anlass einzugreifen


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2017)

Trump ist ja der Führer der Amerikaner gegen die Lügenpresse.
Also CNN, NBC, ABC.
Die einzigen, die ihn verstehen, die er guckt und auf die er sich seinen Twitter Posts beruft, ist ja Fox News.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir hoffen das Donald nicht irgendwann vor dem Schlafengehen eine Doku übers dritte Reich sieht und tags darauf einen erneuten Einmarsch befiehlt.
> Wobei...wäre das für ihn ein Anlass einzugreifen


Wobei er dazu ja sogar noch das Recht hätte. Irgendeine fadenscheinige Bgründung würde ihm schon einfallen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Februar 2017)

Ich finde es irgendwie erschreckend, wenn ein Präsident FOX News guckt und denen auch noch glaubt. Das ist fast so, als wenn man der BILD-"Zeitung" glauben würde (wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer).


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Trump macht doch seine eigenen Meldungen, da profitiert niemand, das ist eher peinlich.
> Florida-Rede des US-Prasidenten: So erklart Trump seine Schweden-Ausserung | tagesschau.de


„Trump Bump“: Sprunghafter Anstieg der Digital-Abo rettet Bilanz der New York Times › Meedia

Niemand profitiert? 


Amon schrieb:


> Naja, Paris brennt seit Tagen, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände. Nur weil die deutschen staatsmedien dazu schweigen heisst das nicht dass da nix passiert ist.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Stand auf faz.net (meine Quelle Nr. 1)


amdahl schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir hoffen das Donald nicht irgendwann vor dem Schlafengehen eine Doku übers dritte Reich sieht und tags darauf einen erneuten Einmarsch befiehlt.
> Wobei...wäre das für ihn ein Anlass einzugreifen


Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? 
Wenn du dich über jemanden lustig machst, Gründe gibt es genug, dann sollte man wissen, dass Trump kein Imperialist ist. 


Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie erschreckend, wenn ein Präsident FOX News guckt und denen auch noch glaubt. Das ist fast so, als wenn man der BILD-"Zeitung" glauben würde (wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer).


Nun unsere Politik steht auch recht eng mit Springer zusammen...


----------



## amdahl (20. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe nicht was mein unbedarfter Scherz mit Imperialismus zu tun hat. Klär mich bitte auf falls du daran interessiert bist eine Diskussion abseits von Beleidigungen zu führen.
Und entschuldige bitte dass ich mr noch nicht die Mühe gemacht habe hinter den kompromisslosen Populisten zu sehen. Wenn du sagst dass da mehr dahinter steckt werde ich mal suchen gehen ob ich noch ein anderes Schema erkenne.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> „Trump Bump“: Sprunghafter Anstieg der Digital-Abo rettet Bilanz der New York Times › Meedia
> 
> Niemand profitiert?



In dem Artikel steht doch drin, dass die New York Times trotz des Anstiegs bei den digitalen Abos insgesamt verliert. Der Gewinn ist zurück gegangen.
Wo profitieren die also?
Und dazu gehört die Webseite auch noch zu einer neo liberalen Verlagsgruppe, die natürlich alles, was eher zur linken Presse gehört, niederknüppelt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht was mein unbedarfter Scherz mit Imperialismus zu tun hat. Klär mich bitte auf falls du daran interessiert bist eine Diskussion abseits von Beleidigungen zu führen.


Das 3. Reich hat Eroberungskriege geführt=Imperialismus 
Also kein Vergleich  



Threshold schrieb:


> In dem Artikel steht doch drin, dass die New York Times trotz des Anstiegs bei den digitalen Abos insgesamt verliert. Der Gewinn ist zurück gegangen.
> Wo profitieren die also?
> Und dazu gehört die Webseite auch noch zu einer neo liberalen Verlagsgruppe, die natürlich alles, was eher zur linken Presse gehört, niederknüppelt.


Was ist besser 1000€ Gewinn oder 500€?


----------



## amdahl (21. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du meinst. Aber vielleicht liegt das doch nicht an mir


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2017)

Trumps TV scheint bzgl. Schweden 2 Tage vor zu gehen. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du meinst. Aber vielleicht liegt das doch nicht an mir


In Kürze:
Vergleiche zwischen Hitler Deutschland und Trumps USA passen aufgrund der Zielsetzung und Methoden überhaupt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Februar 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Kürze:
> Vergleiche zwischen Hitler Deutschland und Trumps USA passen aufgrund der Zielsetzung und Methoden überhaupt nicht zusammen.


Hier geht es darum, dass er das Dritte Reich mit dem heutigen Deutschland gleichsetzt und den Einmarsch befehlen könnte... 
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? 
Kein Imperialist? Er dreht sich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und wenn seine ganzen Berater und wichtigen Leute ihm etwas raten, wird er den Rat auch annehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Die Frage ist nur ob die Ansagen der Berater auch sinnvoll sind. Besser wäre es gewesen die Berater hätten vor langer Zeit ihn von der Präsidentschaftswahl abgeraten


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Kürze:
> Vergleiche zwischen Hitler Deutschland und Trumps USA passen aufgrund der Zielsetzung und Methoden überhaupt nicht zusammen.


Ja, nur hat diesen Vergleich hier niemand gezogen... Jemand wollte nur einen Witz machen, das wenn Donald eine Doku über das 3.Reich sieht, er denkt es wäre aktuell so in Deutschland, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2017)

Trotzdem unlustig


----------



## Leob12 (22. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob die Ansagen der Berater auch sinnvoll sind. Besser wäre es gewesen die Berater hätten vor langer Zeit ihn von der Präsidentschaftswahl abgeraten


Tja, so sind sie im Zentrum der Macht. Glaubst du wirklich die raten ihm ab?^^ 
Es wird immer schlechte Berater geben, die Frage ist nur wie viel Einfluss sie tatsächlich genießen, und da die meisten Trump ja schon eine Weile kennen würde mich ein großer Einfluss nicht wundern. Trump ist in Sachen Publicity nicht dumm, aber von Politik hat er eben vergleichsweise wenig Ahnung.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Kürze:
> Vergleiche zwischen Hitler Deutschland und Trumps USA passen aufgrund der Zielsetzung und Methoden überhaupt nicht zusammen.



Dann ist ja gut dass ich keinen Vergleich gezogen habe. Meine Güte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

> wenn Donald eine Doku über das 3.Reich sieht, er denkt es wäre aktuell so in Deutschland, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Das Spukbild ist noch bei etlichen Amis vorhanden wenn die Deutschland hören, hatte es selber öfters mal erlebt. 


> Tja, so sind sie im Zentrum der Macht. Glaubst du wirklich die raten ihm ab?


Das wohl leider nicht, viele werden ihm nach dem Mund reden und jeden Mist abnicken


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Trotzdem unlustig


Das steht wiederum auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Taonris (22. Februar 2017)

Soviel zum Thema Schweden: The Truth About Sweden - YouTube



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum, dass er das Dritte Reich mit dem heutigen Deutschland gleichsetzt und den Einmarsch befehlen könnte...
> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
> Kein Imperialist? Er dreht sich wie ein Fähnchen im Wind und wenn seine ganzen Berater und wichtigen Leute ihm etwas raten, wird er den Rat auch annehmen.



Du willst doch nicht im Ernst Hitler Deutschland mit den USA im Jahr 2017 vergleichen ? Die Propaganda der Mainstream Medien scheint schon Früchte zu tragen


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

und jetzt?


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2017)

Nichts weiter. Am einen Tag sind die Medien voll von Trump bashing, weil er sich ertreistet unwahre Dinge zu verbreiten, Stunden später hätte Trump goldrichtig gelegen und es findet fast keine Berichterstattung statt. So verdient man sich auch einen Ruf.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Schweden: The Truth About Sweden - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Du willst doch nicht im Ernst Hitler Deutschland mit den USA im Jahr 2017 vergleichen ? Die Propaganda der Mainstream Medien scheint schon Früchte zu tragen



Nochmal, auch für dich: Es ging darum (nicht ganz ernst gemeint) dass Trump das Dritte Reich mit Deutschland heute gleichsetzen könnte, und deswegen einmarschiert. 
Noch einmal erkläre ich das nicht, des Lesens sollte jeder mächtig sein. Bevor du irgendjemanden als "Opfer von Propaganda" bezeichnest, lieber an die eigene Nase fassen und die Posts lesen, sonst wird es lächerlich.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

Das verlinkte Video steht einfach in keinem Zusammenhang mit den Aussagen von Trump.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das verlinkte Video steht einfach in keinem Zusammenhang mit den Aussagen von Trump.



tut es auch nicht. Das sind einfach nur zusammengeschnittene Bilder, von denen niemand weiß, wann sie gemacht wurden.
Ergo aussagelos. Vermutlich eher verwirrend. Man könnte auch meinen, dass sie bewusst irreführend sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht sogar bewusst nachträglich von Trumpetisten inszeniert um das Gesicht zu wahren?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar bewusst nachträglich von Trumpetisten inszeniert um das Gesicht zu wahren?



Wohl eher ein Trump Fan.
gibt ja so einige.


----------



## juliagott (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: offener Brief an Trumb*

Bin ganz einverstanden! Wir sollen nicht auf seine Art und Weise gegen Trump sich kämpfen! 
ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht daran, dass wir (ich meine solche "einfache" Menschen wie ich und du) etwas Globales ändern können. Aber in unserem eigenen Land können wir unsere Regierung unterstützen, wenn sie eine Opposition bilden möchte und umgekehrt: wenn es um die Zusammenarbeit geht, dann können wir natürlich auch unsere Meinung öffentlich äußern.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut dass ich keinen Vergleich gezogen habe. Meine Güte.


Ja hab doch längst eingesehen, dass ich was falsch verstanden habe


----------



## Taonris (22. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> tut es auch nicht. Das sind einfach nur zusammengeschnittene Bilder, von denen niemand weiß, wann sie gemacht wurden.
> Ergo aussagelos. Vermutlich eher verwirrend. Man könnte auch meinen, dass sie bewusst irreführend sind.



Trump bezog sich in seiner Aussage auf einen Bericht von Fox News den er über Schweden gesehen hat. Das Schweden nach der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung in den letzten Jahren mit einer Verdoppelung der Vergewaltigungen und steigender Kriminalität zu kämpfen hat ist hoffentlich bekannt. Das der Beitrag einigen nicht gefällt ist mir klar, passt ja auch nicht ins Weltbild das einem die Medien in den letzten Jahren vorgegaukelt haben.


----------



## amdahl (22. Februar 2017)

> Trump bezog sich in seiner Aussage auf einen Bericht von Fox News den er über Schweden gesehen hat.


Nein, das tat er nicht. Das ist lediglich die Ausrede mit der er im Nachhinein versucht hat zu vertuschen dass entweder er Fehlinformationen erhalten hat oder er selbst versucht hat Fehlinformationen als Wahrheit zu verkaufen. zum x-ten Mal. Seinen Anhängern genügt das, alle Anderen erkennen dass es eine unmotivierte Ausflucht ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Trump bezog sich in seiner Aussage auf einen Bericht von Fox News den er über Schweden gesehen hat. Das Schweden nach der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung in den letzten Jahren mit einer Verdoppelung der Vergewaltigungen und steigender Kriminalität zu kämpfen hat ist hoffentlich bekannt. Das der Beitrag einigen nicht gefällt ist mir klar, passt ja auch nicht ins Weltbild das einem die Medien in den letzten Jahren vorgegaukelt haben.



Fox News denkt sich die Hälfte seiner Beiträge aus und bastelt sich Statistiken so hin, dass sie dafür passen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Trump bezog sich in seiner Aussage auf einen Bericht von Fox News den er über Schweden gesehen hat. Das Schweden nach der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung in den letzten Jahren mit einer Verdoppelung der Vergewaltigungen und steigender Kriminalität zu kämpfen hat ist hoffentlich bekannt. Das der Beitrag einigen nicht gefällt ist mir klar, passt ja auch nicht ins Weltbild das einem die Medien in den letzten Jahren vorgegaukelt haben.


Und deshalb hat Trump Schweden in einen Topf mit Nizza, Berlin, Paris geworfen? 

Sorry, aber irgendwann kann man etwas nicht mehr verteidigen, so sehr man das auch will. Wegen solchen Versuchen sind Diskussionen doch gar nicht möglich....


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fox News denkt sich die Hälfte seiner Beiträge aus und bastelt sich Statistiken so hin, dass sie dafür passen.


Da fällt mir ein, Kai Diekmann hat ja jetzt seinen Posten bei der BILD geräumt. Vielleicht wandert er ja jetzt in die USA aus, wie damals Springer-Liebling Guttenberg. 

Könnten da doch anheuern, erfüllen nahezu alle Voraussetzungen.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Februar 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Trump bezog sich in seiner Aussage auf einen Bericht von Fox News den er über Schweden gesehen hat. Das Schweden nach der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung in den letzten Jahren mit einer Verdoppelung der Vergewaltigungen und steigender Kriminalität zu kämpfen hat ist hoffentlich bekannt. Das der Beitrag einigen nicht gefällt ist mir klar, passt ja auch nicht ins Weltbild das einem die Medien in den letzten Jahren vorgegaukelt haben.




Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Du bist der Propaganda von rechten Hetzmedien auf den Leim gegangen. Es ist richtig, dass es in Schweden auf dem Papier öfter Vergewaltigungen gibt, allerdings ist dort der Begriff rechtlich anders definiert. Zum einen wurde die Definition, was überhaupt eine Vergewaltigung ist, in den letzten Jahren immer weiter verschärft, zum anderen werden Serientaten hochgerechnet. Die Zahlen sind somit nicht mit denen aus anderen Ländern zu vergleichen. Außerdem sind Einwanderer in der ersten und zweiten Generation (nicht Flüchtlinge!) zwar überdurchschnittlich oft Täter, aber genau so überdurchschnittlich oft Opfer. Durch die vergeigte Integration dieser Generationen und deren Konzentration auf die soziale Brennpunkte verwundert das nicht wirklich. Genau so wenig würde mich wundern, wenn es unter Schweden, die unter ähnlichen Umständen leben, auch überdurchschnittlich viele Fälle gibt, aber das ist Spekulation meinerseits. Jetzt könnte man mal gucken, wie das hier in Deutschland bei Benachteiligten aussieht, ob die auch statistisch eher zu Gewalttaten bereit sind als der Manager in seiner Villa...
Genau wie die Zahlen mit dem Rest von Europa durch den anders definierten Begriff nicht zu vergleichen sind ist übrigens auch die Entwicklung der Zahlen innerhalb Schwedens ziemlich irreführend. So hieß es früher bei Vergewaltigungsopfern, sie seien "selbst Schuld". Mittlerweile hat ein Umdenken stattgefunden, aber auch heute wird wohl nur jede zehnte Vergewaltigung gemeldet. Die Vergleiche der rechten Hetzer sind also höchst irreführend.

Nur um mal die gesamte Absurdität der Propaganda zu zeigen: in Deutschland geben 8,6% der Frauen an, schon mal Opfer einer Vergewaltigung gewesen zu sein. In den USA sind es sogar 15-25%. In Schweden sind es rund 1,5%. Nun kann man auch von dieser Zahl dank der sehr hohen Dunkelziffer kaum etwas ablesen, zumal in Schweden wie gesagt lange Frauen die Schuld gegeben wurde und wahrscheinlich auch heute die Scham größer als in anderen Ländern ist, sich zu melden. Allerdings gibts bei den Zahlen doch so große Unterschiede, dass man sich zumindest Gedanken machen könnte, ob die braunen Hetzer wirklich die Wahrheit sagen...

Aber gut, wenn man den rechten Lügen glaubt und die seriöseren Medien ablehnt entwickelt man eben sein paranoides Paralleluniversum. Um nicht mit der "Lügenpresse" zu argumentieren könnte man ja die Schweden selbst zu Wort kommen lassen. Die sehen die Lage nämlich etwas anders als bei Fox dargestellt. Siehe hier oder hier. Egal, wie man zu Trump steht, der Bericht, der ihn zu seiner Vermutung geführt hat, es habe am vorherigen Tag einen Terroranschlag gelesen, war Hetze und ziemlich genau das, was man sich unter dem Begriff "Lügenpresse" so vorstellen würde.

Ansonsten finde ich es immer ziemlich spannend, wie die Probleme durch Einwanderer in Schweden hemmungslos übertrieben werden, auf der anderen Seite aber Morde und Gewalt durch Neonazis im selben Land mit keinem Wort erwähnt werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Egal, wie man zu Trump steht, der Bericht, der ihn zu seiner Vermutung geführt hat, es habe am vorherigen Tag einen Terroranschlag gelesen, war Hetze und ziemlich genau das, was man sich unter dem Begriff "Lügenpresse" so vorstellen würde.



Was anderes als Hetzen macht Trump nicht.
Und er will schon Leute abschieben, die nur verdächtigt sind. für Trump gibt es also keine Unschuldsvermutung -- und das ist ja ein Grundpfeiler des Rechtsstaates.
Mehr Einwanderer konnen aus den USA abgeschoben werden - dpa - FAZ
Trump will also den Rechtsstaat abschaffen -- da kann man nur hoffen, dass er so schnell wie möglich aus dem Oval Office entfernt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich gezielt nach bestimmten Nachrichten suche finde ich auch ausreichend Material um sich selbst und seine Annahme zu bestätigen und damit sein Handeln über den grünen Klee loben


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

Donald twittert wieder.
Vergleich mit Watergate-Affare: Trump wirft Obama Abhoren seines Telefons vor - Trumps Prasidentschaft - FAZ


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2017)

So, Trump will aufrüsten. Wo sind die ganzen Killary-Schreier denn auf einmal? Sie ist doch das Böse in Person, die die Welt mit Krieg überziehen will oder? Wieso seid ihr so still geworden? Hat euch Trump etwa enttäuscht...


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So, Trump will aufrüsten. Wo sind die ganzen Killary-Schreier denn auf einmal? Sie ist doch das Böse in Person, die die Welt mit Krieg überziehen will oder? Wieso seid ihr so still geworden? Hat euch Trump etwa enttäuscht...



Von denen hörst du gar nichts mehr.
Dafür trommelt Trump weiter.
Trumps Nuklearplane: Der US-Prasident will mehr Atomwaffen - droht ein neues Wettrusten?  - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

Der Klimaschutz interessiert ihn kaum und die Ausgaben für die EPA erfährt deutliche Einschnitte und bekommt einen Blinden als Seher vorgesetzt. Je mehr man liest desto eher erhält man den Eindruck das er dem nordkoreanischen Diktator den Rang ablaufen will


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. März 2017)

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass der Klimawandel eine von den Chinesen erfundene Lüge ist, um die US-Wirtschaft zu schwächen...


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass der Klimawandel eine von den Chinesen erfundene Lüge ist, um die US-Wirtschaft zu schwächen...



Stimm. Vergesse ich jedes Mal.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür trommelt Trump weiter.
> Trumps Nuklearplane: Der US-Prasident will mehr Atomwaffen - droht ein neues Wettrusten?  - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Ich finde diese Waffen faszinierend 

Damit kann man endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit kann man endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen



Bruce Willis kann sowas. 
Aber Donald?


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Donald?



Nö, mir geht es jetzt eher um solche Psychopaten,

wie in Nordkorea 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange die restliche Welt sich das antut


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange die restliche Welt sich das antut



Solange wie die Chinesen die Hand drauf haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

Stimmt nachdem die leckeren Pilze sich gelegt haben gibt es nur noch knackige Atomaten und Radiodieschen, zaubert jedem Vegetarier ein strahlendes Lächeln ins Gesicht.

Ist ja typisch wieder Trumpy, egal was andere Staaten machen ich will die Spitze anführen. Da könnte man sich glatt den Suizid von Staatsoberhäuptern wünschen und hoffen das er Wort hält


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange wie die Chinesen die Hand drauf haben.



Nö, haben sie doch gar nicht mehr,

sie nehmen doch jetzt schon Abstand


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2017)

Hach Sachlichkeit wo bist du?


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hach Sachlichkeit wo bist du?


O.K., kein Problem: Ben Carson: US-Minister bezeichnet Sklaven als "Einwanderer" | ZEIT ONLINE

Anmerkung: Der Artikel ist halt sachlich, der Stein des Anstoßes eher weniger.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> O.K., kein Problem: Ben Carson: US-Minister bezeichnet Sklaven als "Einwanderer" | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Anmerkung: Der Artikel ist halt sachlich, der Stein des Anstoßes eher weniger.



Naja ich weiß nicht, ist schon eine sehr ungünstige, da sehr unpräzise, Formulierung die er da gewählt hat, aber letztlich ist der Kern seiner Aussage damit trotzdem nicht völlig verkehrt. Immerhin haben schwarze Sklaven wirklich für kaum mehr als  Essen, Kleidung und ein Bett arbeiten müssen, haben sie sich für ihre Kinder ein besseres Leben gewünscht und sind halt in die USA "eingwandert" (immerhin stammen sie ja nicht aus Amerika), wen auch halt durch Verschleppung und Zwang (aber das dürfte in ehnlicher Weise auch für so einige Menschen gelten die als verurteilte Verbrecher aus England verbannt nach Australien und die britischen Kolonien in Amerika verschifft wurden, die sind ja auch keine freiwilligen "Einwanderer" in gewesen und trotzdem redet man da heute in aller Regel auch von Einwandern und nicht von Gefangenen / Verstoßenen.

Rassismus kann man ihm als schwarzen Afroamerikaner mit der Aussage jedenfalls kaum / schlecht unterstellen, denke ich...
Von daher würde ich sagen wird da momentan medial ein großes Fass um etwas aufgemacht das am Ende garnicht so weltbewegend ist. Gab genügend Politiker, in der Vergangenheit, die auch  schon Formulierungen gewählt haben die nicht unbedingt wesentlich besser waren als die von Ben Carson und da gabs nicht soviel Wind drum.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Na ja, die schwarzen als "Einwanderer" zu bezeichnen ist einfach dämlich.
Sie wollten ja nicht "einwandern". Man hat sie von zu Hause verschleppt, in Schiffe gesteckt, in ein fremdes Land geschafft und sie dann ausgebeutet.
Wer so einen Schwachsinn verbreitet wie der Typ, hat nicht mehr alle Schränke in den Tassen und gehört entsorgt, völlig ralle, ob er schwarz, weiß, gelb oder kariert ist.

Schlimm ist, dass Trump solche Typen verteidigt oder stärkt.
Man stelle sich vor, was Trump gesagt hätte, wenn diese Worte von Obama kämen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die schwarzen als "Einwanderer" zu bezeichnen ist einfach dämlich.
> Sie wollten ja nicht "einwandern". Man hat sie von zu Hause verschleppt, in Schiffe gesteckt, in ein fremdes Land geschafft und sie dann ausgebeutet.
> Wer so einen Schwachsinn verbreitet wie der Typ, hat nicht mehr alle Schränke in den Tassen und gehört entsorgt, völlig ralle, ob er schwarz, weiß, gelb oder kariert ist.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, der in England verurteilte Verbrecher der für seine Tat dazu verurteilt wurde England verlassen zu müssen und dann entsprechend zwangsweise nach Australien oder die amerikanischen Kolonien verschifft wurde hatte auch keine Wahl und wollte sicher auch weder nach Australien, noch unbedingt nach Amerika und musste es trotzdem und da redet heute auch keiner mehr, wie gesagt, von Gefangenen sondern in der Regel werden die einfach auch nur als Einwanderer, oder Kolonisten bezeichnet.
Für mein dafürhalten ist das jetzt auch nicht soviel was anderes und regt sich darüber auch niemand auf.

Straflingskolonie Australien – Wikipedia

Allerdings, wie auch schon gesagt, macht es natürlich weder in dem Fall noch im Fall der schwarzen Sklaven die Formulierung von Ben Carson besser, nur halt bei Ben Carson regen sich plötzlich alle auf, bei den anderen Dingen nicht.

Liegt bei Ben Carson wohl nicht zuletzt schlicht daran das er zur Trumph-Administration gehört, das ist ja alles im Grunde noch so bedeutungslose Mist direkt skandalös.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der in England verurteilte Verbrecher der für seine Tat dazu verurteilt wurde England verlassen zu müssen und dann entsprechend zwangsweise nach Australien oder die amerikanischen Kolonien verschifft wurde hatte auch keine Wahl und wollte sicher auch weder nach Australien, noch unbedingt nach Amerika und musste es trotzdem und da redet heute auch keiner mehr, wie gesagt, von Gefangenen sondern in der Regel werden die einfach auch nur als Einwanderer, oder Kolonisten bezeichnet.
> Für mein dafürhalten ist das jetzt auch nicht soviel was anderes und regt sich darüber auch niemand auf.



Was?
Verbrecher?
Wie viele Schwarze Afrikaner, die entführt und versklavt worden, waren denn verurteile Verbrecher?
Merkst du nicht, dass der Vergleich komplett bescheuert ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was?
> Verbrecher?
> Wie viele Schwarze Afrikaner, die entführt und versklavt worden, waren denn verurteile Verbrecher?
> Merkst du nicht, dass der Vergleich komplett bescheuert ist?



Lies den Link:

Straflingskolonie Australien – Wikipedia

Der überwiegende Teil der rund 187.000 verurteilten Menschen, die nach Australien gebracht wurden, wegen meist geringer Delikte (Diebstahl, ect.), musste dann dort  Zwangsarbeit leisten. 

Für mich ist das nicht so besonders weit ab von Sklaverei.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Wurden die Schwarzen denn in der Hauptsache entführt oder eingekauft (nach damaligen Recht)? 

Andererseits es gibt den Ausdruck der unfreiwilligen Migranten im Deutschen und Migranten sind Einwanderer. 
Also wo hat er mit dem Begriff Einwanderer Unrecht?


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2017)

Sklaverei?


----------



## amdahl (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wurden die Schwarzen denn in der Hauptsache entführt oder eingekauft (nach damaligen Recht)?
> Andererseits es gibt den Ausdruck der unfreiwilligen Migranten im Deutschen und Migranten sind Einwanderer.
> Also wo hat er mit dem Begriff Einwanderer Unrecht?


Ich sehe was du hier versuchst 
Der Begriff "Einwanderer" impliziert eine gewisse Freiwilligkeit. Der Einwanderer "wandert ein", eine aktive Tätigkeit aus eigenem Antrieb.
Demgegenüber stehen Begriffe wie Verschleppung und eben Sklaverei. Diesen wohnt ein äußerer Zwang gegen den Willen des "Eingewanderten" inne.
Verwendet man also den Begriff des Einwanderers pauschal für das was während der Sklaverei in den US of A bzw. den Ursprungsländern der Sklaven passiert ist relativiert man damit automatisch die Verletzung der Menschenrechte die damit einhergingen.
Wenn man dann noch damit kommt dass das Kaufen und Verschleppen von Menschen nach damals geltendem Recht geschah macht man nichts Anderes. Man relativiert. Ach ja, Assoziationsketten wie du sie hier aufzuziehen versuchst taugen vielleicht als komödiantisches Element. Um aus Sklaven Einwanderer zu machen reicht es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wurden die Schwarzen denn in der Hauptsache entführt oder eingekauft (nach damaligen Recht)?



Wie nennst du das, wenn fremde Menschen in dein Dorf kommen, deine Kinder verschleppen und du sie nie wieder siehst?


----------



## OField (9. März 2017)

Trump ist super, ich hätte den auch gewählt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

Rattenfänger?

Sklaven waren bestimmt nicht freiwillig eingewandert, die wurden einfach zur Zwangsarbeit eingefangen was unsere dunkle Vergangenheit ja auch gezeigt hatte. Ist auch quasi das gleiche wie Leibeigene im MA


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie nennst du das, wenn fremde Menschen in dein Dorf kommen, deine Kinder verschleppen und du sie nie wieder siehst?


Das war nicht die Frage, die Frage war wie es nach damals rechtlich aussah wenn der Häuptling seine Untertanen verkauft. 
Die heutige Sicht hat absolut nichts damit zu tun. 


Aber die Sache ist wo, aus welcher Quelle nehmt ihr, dass Einwanderung per se freiwillig ist? 
Der Duden sagt das jedenfalls nicht. Aber er nennt Immigrant als Synonym für Einwanderer. Jetzt kommt aber, dass es den Begriff unfreiwilliger Immigrant gibt zu denen auch verschleppte Menschen zählen. 

Jetzt bitte eure objektive Beweisführung, dass ich falsch liege und der Begriff tatsächlich falsch ist. Danke.


----------



## amdahl (9. März 2017)

Du musst vor das Wort "Immigrant" den Begriff "unfreiwillig" setzen. Beweisführung abgeschlossen. Ganz ähnlich wird auch der Sinn des Wortes "gut" verändert wenn man zum Beispiel "nicht" davor setzt 
Sag lieber mal worauf du hier eigentlich hinaus willst.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Da fehlt die Logik. Du sagst ja auch nicht immer Arbeitsmigrant für jeden der arbeitet. 

Es ist schlicht und einfach so, dass das Wort Einwanderer nicht die Art definiert wie die Person hergekommen ist. Der Ausdruck sagt nur, dass die Person gekommen ist um zu bleiben. 

Ich sag es so, ich mag Trump und Co nicht, aber ich hasse Leute die sich für klüger und besser halten und es nicht sind wie einige hier.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2017)

Wenn ich Menschen unter Zwang von einem Ort zu einem anderen bringe, dann sind dies keine Einwanderer, da es keine Einwanderung darstellt, sondern eine Deportation.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage, die Frage war wie es nach damals rechtlich aussah wenn der Häuptling seine Untertanen verkauft.
> Die heutige Sicht hat absolut nichts damit zu tun.



Dann nenne mir mal eine Quelle, wo ein Häuptling seine Untertanen an Europäer verkauft hat und das rechtlich so abgesichert ist, weil es das Recht des Verkaufs beim Häuptling gibt.

Andererseits -- was hat das noch mit Trump zu tun?
Dass er Schwachmaten in seiner Regierung sitzen hat, ist ja nichts Neues, da er selbst ein Schwachmat ist.


----------



## amdahl (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Logik.



Nein, du willst die Logik nicht sehen weil du offensichtlich irgend eine Agenda verfolgst. Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wurden die Schwarzen denn in der Hauptsache entführt oder eingekauft (nach damaligen Recht)?


Sie wurden versklavt. Zuerst unterworfen, dann versklavt. Als ob die Leute damals einfach nur "eingekauft" wurden, was für eine Verharmlosung. 
Und es ist unerheblich ob die Sklaven von einem weißen Mann in Afrika an einen anderen weiterverkauft wurden.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich Menschen unter Zwang von einem Ort zu einem anderen bringe, dann sind dies keine Einwanderer, da es keine Einwanderung darstellt, sondern eine Deportation.


Es ist per Definition keine Deportation, da Deportation auf staatlichen Befehl geschieht. Aber der Sklavenhandel war Privatwirtschaft.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir mal eine Quelle, wo ein Häuptling seine Untertanen an Europäer verkauft hat und das rechtlich so abgesichert ist, weil es das Recht des Verkaufs beim Häuptling gibt.


Wenn die europäischen Sklavenhändler die westafrikanischen Küsten anliefen, dann nahmen sie die Sklaven nicht selbst gefangen. Sie wurden ihnen zugeführt, etwa von afrikanischen Stammesfürsten oder adligen Familien, die vom Sklavenhandel profitierten und das afrikanische Hinterland kontrollierten.
http://www.planet-wissen.de/geschichte/menschenrechte/sklaverei/pwiesklavenfueramerika100.html

Stammesrecht aka Absolutismus des Häuptlings


Leob12 schrieb:


> Sie wurden versklavt. Zuerst unterworfen, dann versklavt. Als ob die Leute damals einfach nur "eingekauft" wurden, was für eine Verharmlosung.
> Und es ist unerheblich ob die Sklaven von einem weißen Mann in Afrika an einen anderen weiterverkauft wurden.


Ebenso oben geposteten Link lesen!


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie nennst du das, wenn fremde Menschen in dein Dorf kommen, deine Kinder verschleppen und du sie nie wieder siehst?



Sorry, aber kein weißer Mann  ist dort einfach in irgend ein Dorf gekommen und hat arme kleine Kinder verschleppt. Sowas könnte man bestenfalls noch als "alternative Fakten" bezeichnen.

Es war in all der Zeit des Sklavenhandels mit Amerika ehr ein gegenseitiger Handel der dort zwischen Weißen und Schwarzen stattgefunden hat. Nicht selten haben Dorfälteste, Stammeshäuptlinge, oder Familien einfach ihre Kinder, Männer und Frauen an Sklavenhändler gegen Textilien, Werkzeug und Waffen verkauft / eingetauscht.
Dabei mag man vieleicht keine genaue Vorstellung davon gehabt haben wie diese Sklaven genau in Übersee behandelt werden, hat aber scheinbar auch keinen Afrikaner davon abgehahalten nicht trotzdem fleißig Landsleute an Sklavenhändler zu verhöckern.

Das System mit dem afrikanischen Sklavenhandel hätte auch garnicht anders funktioniert, außer halt die Afrikaner verkaufen ihre Landsleute freiwillig, weil hätte man Millionen Afrikaner gegen den Willen ihrer Landsleute verschleppen wollen hätte man definitiv mit agressiver Feinseligkeit rechnen dürfen, ganz besonders vor in der Zeit vor der Anektierung des afrikanischen Kontinents durch die europäischen Kolonialmächte wäre eine gewalttätige Verschlepung garnicht machbar gewesen...

Wir reden hier schließlich auch von einem regelmäßigen und systematisch betriebenen Handel der über fast 300 Jahre (alleine nach Amerika und in die Karibik) stattgefunden hat, sowas funktioniert nicht mit weißen plündernden Horden die sich nur von ihren Opfern ohne eine Gegenleistung einfach nehmen was sie wollen.

Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich noch weit mehr Faktoren wie man afrikanische Sklaven für Amerika bezogen hat, z.B waren auch die Araber und Nordafrikaner fleißig mit dabei Schwarzafrikanische Sklaven an Europäer zu verkaufen, die man aus Konflikten und Kriegen gefangen genommen hat.
Mit der Aufteilung Afrikas in englisches Kolonialgebiet war es dann natürlich einfacher Sklaven zu nehmen, ohne dafür viel bezahlen zu müssen, ab dann waren es zumeist "verurteilte afrikanische Verbrecher" (meist reichten da schon Kleinigkeiten aus um als Verbrecher verurteilt zu werden und als Sklave zu enden) die man nach Amerika deportierte (hier lässt mein Artikel von Gestern wieder grüßen, nur das es diesmal keine Bürger Englands waren die man verschifft hat).


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist per Definition keine Deportation, da Deportation auf staatlichen Befehl geschieht.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Wenn eine Gruppe eine andere Gruppe unter Zwang verschleppt, stellt es eine Deportation dar. Dafür muss kein Staat vorhanden sein.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die europäischen Sklavenhändler die westafrikanischen Küsten anliefen, dann nahmen sie die Sklaven nicht selbst gefangen. Sie wurden ihnen zugeführt, etwa von afrikanischen Stammesfürsten oder adligen Familien, die vom Sklavenhandel profitierten und das afrikanische Hinterland kontrollierten.



Ach so. Ja dann ist ja alles völlig in Ordnung. 
Die Europäer haben sich nicht selbst die Hände schmutzig gemacht, sondern das Subunternehmern überlassen.
Prima Arbeitsteilung.
Spielt ja auch keine Rolle, ob da nun ein paar fehlten, auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent lebte es sich ja sowieso besser.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2017)

Doch haben die Europäer. 
Du bist einfach unsachlich bis zum geht nicht mehr. Was die Schwarzen in Afrika auch ohne die Europäer getan haben ist Fakt. 
Das ausnutzen dieser Situation ist ein Verbrechen, aber das andere Verbrechen haben die Europäer zum Großteil nicht ausgeübt. Ende Punkt und Schluss 
Das war so und darin steckt keine moralische Bewertung


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

Es geht jetzt auch in den USA los.
Wer nicht auf Kurs ist, wird gefeuert.
Nach Rucktritts-Weigerung: Trump feuert New Yorker Bundesanwalt - Ausland - FAZ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Räuber Hotzenplotz halt, wie er wohl die Tage mit der Merkel umspringt?


----------



## TheMan2017 (14. März 2017)

Ich bin echt mal gesannt was der Trump noch so raus kloppt. Die letzten Tage war es ja sehr ruhig, fast zu ruhig...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Merkel hat ja den Besuch verschoben auf Freitag, spätestens dann wird es sicherlich was zum tratschen geben


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2017)

Nun Merkel löst keinen Eklat aus und ich denke nicht, dass Trump mehr als einen Faux Pa bringt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. März 2017)

TheMan2017 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt mal gesannt was der Trump noch so raus kloppt. Die letzten Tage war es ja sehr ruhig, fast zu ruhig...


Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm...



Ich glaube das liegt ehr daran das die Medien hier Europa die letzten Tage sehr stark über den Adolf (Erdogan) vom Bosporus und seinen Äußerungen über das Europa der bösen, da seine "freie Meinungsäußerung" unterdrückenden, "Nazi-Staaten" berichtet haben.
Da ist der Donald und die Circus Clowns aus seinem Kabinet halt mal ein wenig unter den Tisch gefallen, heißt aber nicht das sie, nur weil es hier nicht omnipräsent war in den Medien, nicht wieder durch die eine oder andere Gesichtspalme geglänzt hätten, die letzten Tage... 

Weisses Haus: Schon wieder alternative Fakten und unglaubwurdige Medien | Telepolis 

Kellyanne Conway alludes to even wider surveillance of Trump campaign


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ich sehe was du hier versuchst



Ja und ich habe gerade gelesen was du gemacht hast. Du hast eine völlig wertfreie Äußerung bewusst ins negative gekehrt und mit deiner Wortwahl die Massen gelenkt. 
Wo war jetzt deine Erklärung zu der Australienfrage? Damals wurden hier in Europa tausende wegen minimalen, teils nur vermuteten Straftaten verhaftet um sie in eine Kolonie weit weg zu stecken, wo sie auch Zwangsarbeit leisten mussten. Wie viele Polizisten haben damals die Hand aufgehalten und betrunkene aus den Pubs gezerrt und ab über den Teich...
Da hat er vollkommen recht! Von Sklaverei redet da aber niemand, sondern von Kolonisten und Einwanderern.
Das du nur Pöbelpropaganda raus haust ist mir unlängst bekannt, dass aber Threshold noch auf den Zug aufspringt ohne dich zu hinterfragen... schlicht enttäuschend! 

Threshold, 
du bist einfach mit marschiert (diese Assoziation nutze ich ganz bewusst), hast die eigentliche Frage ignoriert und damit auch die Herleitung und dich dann auf eine Teilaussage gestürzt. Lies es dir nochmal durch und bewerte was da passiert ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2017)

Hast ja Recht. Ich bin der Goebbels des Gutmenschentums.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Threshold,
> du bist einfach mit marschiert (diese Assoziation nutze ich ganz bewusst), hast die eigentliche Frage ignoriert und damit auch die Herleitung und dich dann auf eine Teilaussage gestürzt. Lies es dir nochmal durch und bewerte was da passiert ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Meinst du jetzt Australien?
Lies dir mal die Geschichte Australiens durch und vergleich die dann mal mit der Geschichte Afrikas.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2017)

Trump ist wieder gescheitert.
Donald Trump: Bundesgericht stoppt auch zweites Einreiseverbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2017)

Die Richter werden sicher bald gegen willfährige Marionetten ausgetauscht. 
Vor allem lustig wie sein tolles Dekret jetzt genauer ist, zeigt doch nur wie undurchdacht seine Entscheidungen sind.


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

Afaik werden Bundesrichter nur bei Rücktritt oder Tot ersetzt. So schnell bekommt man da keine Marionetten rein.


----------



## Leob12 (17. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik werden Bundesrichter nur bei Rücktritt oder Tot ersetzt. So schnell bekommt man da keine Marionetten rein.


Trump schreckt vor nichts zurück xD 
Dann gibts halt ein Dekret dass den sofortigen Rücktritt diverser Bundesrichter verlangt, oder einen Tweet^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2017)

> Als ihn dann noch ein Korrespondent der Zeitung „Die Welt“ auf seine fragwürdigen Bespitzelungsvorwürfe gegenüber Präsident Obama anspricht, wirkt er gereizt, versucht es aber zur Abwechslung mal mit Humor. Was das Abhören durch die letzte Regierung betreffe, „haben wir zumindest etwas gemeinsam“, sagt er und schaut in Richtung Merkel. Deren Handy hatte bekanntlich einst der amerikanische Geheimdienst NSA angezapft.


Donald Trump und Angela Merkel wirken bemuht - doch es gibt auch Irritationen

Also da darf man ihm wirklich mal zugestehen, dass er das gut formuliert hat, unabhängig davon ob es wahr ist oder nicht


----------



## Krolgosh (29. März 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also da darf man ihm wirklich mal zugestehen, dass er das gut formuliert hat, unabhängig davon ob es wahr ist oder nicht



Wenn es so nix gibt, muss man sich halt an den kleinen Sachen freuen...


----------



## Leob12 (29. März 2017)

Jetzt sagt selbst ExxonMobile dass Trump den Pariser Klimaschutzvertrag nicht aufkündigen soll, so ein Pech aber auch. Mein Mitleid mit der Orange hält sich in Grenzen. Aber er wird sicher wieder verärgert tweeten.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2017)

Für seine Freunde aus der Energiewirtschaft macht Trump alles. 
In 4 Jahren ist Trump sicher wund gelegen, so oft, wie er als Matratze dient.


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. März 2017)

Ich glaube, dass er bis dahin das Weiße Haus zu einem Kohlekraftwerk umgebaut hat. Man muss schließlich autark bleiben.


----------



## amdahl (30. März 2017)

Aber mit "cleeeeen coal" 
Damit das Weiße Haus auch weiß bleibt dabei.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

Trump spricht ja davon, dass die USA das sauberste Wasser und die sauberste Luft haben werden.
Mal sehen, wie er das hinkriegen will.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump spricht ja davon, dass die USA das sauberste Wasser und die sauberste Luft haben werden.
> Mal sehen, wie er das hinkriegen will.



Ein erster Ansatz wäre "Öko-Fracking"


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2017)

*Hust*
Solar-Jet: Forscher wollen Kerosin aus CO2 und Sonnenlicht herstellen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (30. März 2017)

Endlich mal einer der Schluss macht mit der Klima Lüge.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der Schluss macht mit der Klima Lüge.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass das Ironie ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass das Ironie ist...


Nimmst du Wetten an?


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nimmst du Wetten an?



Lass mich, ich will das jetzt einfach glauben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (30. März 2017)

Die Eisbären und Pinguine in der Arktis gedeien prächtig. Alle Untergangs Szenarien die seit Jahrzehnten profezeit wurden sind nicht eingetreten. Wieso sollte das also Ironie sein?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

Da fällt mir Terra X und Co. ein. Wurde da auch mal thematisiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srmjRkHUNFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Amon schrieb:


> Die Eisbären und Pinguine in der Arktis gedeien prächtig. Alle Untergangs Szenarien die seit Jahrzehnten profezeit wurden sind nicht eingetreten. Wieso sollte das also Ironie sein?



Pinguine in der Arktis? 

Frag dich mal, wieso sich immer mehr Eisbären mit den Braunbären in Kanada paaren.
Genau. Weil sie in der Arktis kaum noch was zu futtern kriegen und dann nach Süden gehen und dort auf den Braunbären treffen.


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das du Pinguine in der Arktis triffst 

Auf den Rest gehe ich mal nicht ein, hat eh keinen Sinn 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

Das größte Landraubtier der Erde wirst du in 50 Jahren vermutlich nur noch in Zoos und Privatanlagen antreffen.
Sehr schade. 
Der Elefant wird auch aussterben, aber das hat eher andere Gründe.


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das größte Landraubtier der Erde wirst du in 50 Jahren vermutlich nur noch in Zoos und Privatanlagen antreffen.
> Sehr schade.
> Der Elefant wird auch aussterben, aber das hat eher andere Gründe.



Leider ja 
Da kriege ich echt das pure kotzen, wenn irgendwelche Idioten dann auch noch angefangen das zu leugnen, bin ich ehrlich völlig sprachlos. Keine Ahnung was man dazu noch sagen soll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Leider ja
> Da kriege ich echt das pure kotzen, wenn irgendwelche Idioten dann auch noch angefangen das zu leugnen, bin ich ehrlich völlig sprachlos. Keine Ahnung was man dazu noch sagen soll



Mich kotzt es an, dass sie schon Nashörner in Tieranlagen töten, nur um an das Horn zu kommen, weil irgendwelche reichen Säcke sich den Kram in den Kaffee schütten.
Daher besteht das Nashorn aus dem gleichen Material wie Fingernägel.
Sollen die doch abgeschnittene Fingernägel sammeln und an denen herumkauen.

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber dieses Mal hat Trump da recht -- die Chinesen waren es.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der Schluss macht mit der Klima Lüge.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Das war jetzt nicht wirklich meine Intention. 
Natürlich kann man Vorgänge die Energie freisetzen umkehren was aber das zuführen von Energie vorraussetzt. Aber Achtung! Wandlungsverluste! 
Das System hat seine Berechtigung, aber nur für Systeme die wir anders nicht ersetzen können, wie halt Kerosin Triebwerke für Flugzeuge. Und da bitte keine Elektrokommentare, außer jemand erzählt mir wie er mit einem Elektroflugzeug auf 900km/h kommen will. Das geht einfach nicht. 

Deswegen sollten wir diese Möglichkeit nur für Systeme nutzen die wir nicht sinnvoll anders ersetzen können.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2017)

Dann mal Lesestoff, Das einzige wozu man die Klimalüge erfunden hat ist, um damit Geld zu verdienen.

Klima und Energie I: Falsche Propheten – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM

Klima und Energie II: Wissenschaft und Wahnsinn – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2017)

Seriöse Seiten geben sich keine sarkastischen Namen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (31. März 2017)

Klimawandel mit höheren Temperaturen? Gibt es nicht, bei mir ist es doch kalt! Der Jänner war der kälteste seit Jahrzehnten!!! 


Federal Budget: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube
Wäre ja lustig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## Gast20170724 (31. März 2017)

Was bringt es denn, die angebliche "Klimalüge" zu entlarven? Oder ist es schlimm, sein Leben so zu verändern müssen, dass die Natur nicht belastet wird?


----------



## -Shorty- (31. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn, die angebliche "Klimalüge" zu entlarven? Oder ist es schlimm, sein Leben so zu verändern müssen, dass die Natur nicht belastet wird?


Geil 😂


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klimawandel mit höheren Temperaturen? Gibt es nicht, bei mir ist es doch kalt! Der Jänner war der kälteste seit Jahrzehnten!!!


Ich halte auch Hungersnöte für eine Erfindung der Spendenorganisationen, um Geld zu machen.
Ich hab' nämlich grade was gegessen, sowas _kann's_ einfach nicht geben.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Dann mal Lesestoff, Das einzige wozu man die Klimalüge erfunden hat ist, um damit Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Klima und Energie I: Falsche Propheten – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM
> 
> Klima und Energie II: Wissenschaft und Wahnsinn – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM



Die beiden haben eine Menge Bücher über das Thema geschrieben.
Natürlich spenden die die Einnahmen zu 100%, damit erst gar nicht der Verdacht aufkommt, dass sie mit den Klimalügner Lügner Bücher Geld verdienen wollen.


----------



## blautemple (31. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Dann mal Lesestoff, Das einzige wozu man die Klimalüge erfunden hat ist, um damit Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Klima und Energie I: Falsche Propheten – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM
> 
> Klima und Energie II: Wissenschaft und Wahnsinn – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM



Echt jetzt?


----------



## Adi1 (1. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Oder ist es schlimm, sein Leben so zu verändern müssen, dass die Natur nicht belastet wird?



Das ist leider nicht möglich, momentan verbraucht die Menschheit schon das 2,5 fache der Ressourcen,
welche die Erde bereitstellt 

Es hocken einfach zu viele Menschen auf diesen Planeten


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. April 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es hocken einfach zu viele Menschen auf diesen Planeten



Ich glaube, das Hauptproblem ist, dass es zu viele dumme Menschen auf der Erde gibt....


----------



## OField (3. April 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht möglich, momentan verbraucht die Menschheit schon das 2,5 fache der Ressourcen,
> welche die Erde bereitstellt


Ahja, und woher bekommen wir die anderen 150%?


----------



## amdahl (3. April 2017)

Aus Quellen die sich langsamer regenerieren als sie aufgebraucht werden 
Stell es dir vor wie eine volle Badewanne aus der du Wasser abschöpfst. Wenn du schneller schöpfst als Wasser aus dem Hahn nachläuft ist die Wanne irgendwann leer.


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Aus Quellen die sich langsamer regenerieren als sie aufgebraucht werden



So sieht es aus


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2017)

Es klingt vielleicht komisch, aber mir gefällt es, dass Trump mal etwas gegen Nordkorea tut. Es ist einfach eine der schlimmsten Diktaturen der Welt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

Was macht er denn?


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2017)

Die Situation zu einer Entscheidung bringen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2017)

Einen Flugzeugträger auf der Landkarte verschieben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Situation zu einer Entscheidung bringen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Und wie?
Weil er einen Flugzeugträger in die Region schickt?
Könnte ja auch sein, dass der Flugzeugträger, der schon da ist, demnächst zur Wartung muss.


----------



## Leob12 (15. April 2017)

Hat Trump vielleicht wieder ein Video von Kindern gesehen und damit wurde die "rote Linie" überschritten? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (15. April 2017)

Er hat ein Video von Kindern aus der letzten Nacht (in Schweden) gesehen...


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. April 2017)

100 Tage Trump sind fast überstanden.

Ich habe hier zu dem Thema eine kleine Kolumne gefunden:
Kolumne Macht: Und die Angst wird grosser - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2017)

Taz... 
Propaganda würde ich es nicht nennen, aber die Neutralität wird von diesem Blatt wirklich tunlichst gemieden.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2017)

Ich kann da eh nichts lesen.
Aber ein Kommentar heißt ja, dass es die Meinung eines einzelnen ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2017)

Clinton macht jetzt zum ersten mal ganz deutlich den FBI-Chef Comey und Russland für ihre Wahlniederlage gegen Trump verantwortlich:

Clinton macht FBI-Chef Comey und Putin fur ihre Wahlniederlage verantwortlich

Mag sein das diese Veröffentlichungen Einfluss auf ihre Niederlage hatten, was Clinton aber mal wieder nicht versteht und was eigentlich das traurige daran ist, ist das ihre teilweise fragwürdigen Handlungen vorher sie überhaupt in diese Lage gebracht haben, das man sie so drankriegen konnte.
Das mag das Verwenden dieser Daten von Außen nicht besser machen, aber letztlich ist es auch erbärmlich die Schuld an ihrer Niederlage nur auf andere Abwältzen zu wollen, so als wen sie nichts verkehrt gemacht hätte.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2017)

Ist doch dieselbe Leier wie bei Trump: Nützt einem das FBI/Wikileaks, dann ist man happy, wenn nicht, dann ist man böse^^


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Clinton macht jetzt zum ersten mal ganz deutlich den FBI-Chef Comey und Russland für ihre Wahlniederlage gegen Trump verantwortlich:
> 
> Clinton macht FBI-Chef Comey und Putin fur ihre Wahlniederlage verantwortlich
> 
> ...



Ja, richtig, ist albern.
Aber wenn das FBI kurz vor den Wahlen erklärt, dass man ermittelt und dann auch noch erklärt, wieso und gegen wen, hat das mit seriöser Polizeiarbeit nichts zu tun.
Denn Strafverfolgungsbehörden dürfen nicht über laufende Ermittlungen reden.
Das gilt genauso für das FBI wie für das BKA, wo diverse SPD Politiker ja den BKA Chef damals wegen Sebastian Edathy angerufen und sie sich am Telefon schweigend zugehört haben.
Der BKA Chef musste ebenso seinen Posten räumen wie der damalige Innenminister Friedrich.
Daher kann ich Clinton schon verstehen, dass sie sich beschwer, denn aus meiner Sicht kostet sowas dem FBI Chef den Job.
Und Comey ist heute immer noch FBI Chef. Sowas geht nicht, wenn man eine unabhängige Bundesbehörde sein will.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Mai 2017)

Schade, auch in Frankreich eine Absage an die "Rechtspopulistin". Sie hätte ja perfekt zum Donald gepasst.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schade, auch in Frankreich eine Absage an die "Rechtspopulistin". Sie hätte ja perfekt zum Donald gepasst.


Der hat ja immernoch Erdogan.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2017)

Die Rechtspopulisten sind sehr heterogen. 

Ich persönlich weiß aber nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, dass ein ehemaliger Rothschild Banker Präsident wird. Nein, ich meine nicht diese Rothschild Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2017)

Da ist mir der Banker aber lieber als eine rechtsnationale Frau, die dieselbe elitäre Politik macht. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich weiß aber nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, dass ein ehemaliger Rothschild Banker Präsident wird. Nein, ich meine nicht diese Rothschild Verschwörungstheorien...



Na ja, Bei US Regierungen ist ein Goldman Sachs Banker ja grundsätzlich immer Finanzminister.
Und bei der scheidenden Regierung war er zwei Jahre lang Wirtschaftsminister.
Er vertritt im Grunde genommen neoliberale Ansichten, nur nicht so extrem wie die FDP bei uns, auch weil die Franzosen ihn sonst aufknüpfen würden.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da ist mir der Banker aber lieber als eine rechtsnationale Frau, die dieselbe elitäre Politik macht.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Wenn ich mir alleine die Krise von 2007 ansehe muss ich da wirklich lange überlegen, denn dafür waren Leute wie Macron verantwortlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da ist mir der Banker aber lieber als eine rechtsnationale Frau, die dieselbe elitäre Politik macht.



Ist in Frankreich halt die Wahl zwischen Pest und Colera gewesen. Wen du auch zum Präsidenten wählst, am Ende wird die Mehrheit der Menschen bei der Politik auf der Strecke bleiben...


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

Er wird die gleiche Politik machen, mit der sich Schröder unbeliebt gemacht hat.
Aber die Franzosen sind da noch deutlich anstrengender als die Deutschen, wenns darum geht, einmal erreichtes zu behalten.
Man merkt ja, wie sehr sich die Piloten wehren, wenn man ihnen die Pensionen und Gehälter kürzen will.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Mai 2017)

Aber um so Sachen wie Erhöhung des Pensionsalters wird man in Frankreich auch nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2017)

Nur dass du in Frankreich Gefahr läufst von einen wütenden Mob in Geiselhaft genommen zu werden wenn du sowas als Minister vorschlägst.
Arbeitskampf wird da im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes geführt:
Goodyear: Manager als Geiseln - Unternehmen - FAZ


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2017)

So, Trump feuert den FBI-Chef, wo gerade wegen Trumps Wahlkampagne ermittelt und untersucht wird. Als derselbe Chef aber geholfen hat, Hillary "schlecht" zu machen, da war es sein bester Freund. Dasselbe Spiel bei den Medien, die nun ausgesperrt werden weil sie ihn kritisieren.  Ist das verwunderlich? Nein, bzw nicht mehr, aber besorgniserregend. Der nächste Chef ist sicher ein williger Gefolgsmann von Trump.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (10. Mai 2017)

Beim Thema Politik wird immer soviel diskutiert und irgendwann ist man sich meist einig: Die Politiker sind alle Verbrecher!
Und doch rennt jeder brav wählen..


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. Mai 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Und doch rennt jeder brav wählen..



Der Gang zur Urne ist die mindeste politische Beteiligung, die eigentlich jeder Bürger wahrnehmen muss. Zur Demokratie gehört aber mehr, als das reine wählen. Wenn fast jeder regelmäßig seinem Wahlkreisabgeordneten mal die Meinung sagen würde, sei es per Brief, Mail oder persönlich, und sein Abszimmungsverhalten im Bundestag überwachen würde, dann hätte dieser keine Zeit mehr, sich mit Lobbyisten zu treffen.
In einer Demokratie hat man nicht nur Rechte, man hat auch Pflichten. Und dank moderner Kommunikationsmittel ist politische Beteiligung einfacher denn je.
Ich weiß genau, wo ich die Herren Brackmann, von Notz und die Frau Dr.  Scheer finden kann.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Der Gang zur Urne ist die mindeste politische Beteiligung, die eigentlich jeder Bürger wahrnehmen muss. Zur Demokratie gehört aber mehr, als das reine wählen. Wenn fast jeder regelmäßig seinem Wahlkreisabgeordneten mal die Meinung sagen würde, sei es per Brief, Mail oder persönlich, und sein Abszimmungsverhalten im Bundestag überwachen würde, dann hätte dieser keine Zeit mehr, sich mit Lobbyisten zu treffen.



Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sich jeder mal die Programme der jeweiligen Parteien durchliest anstatt immer das zu wählen, was man sowieso schon immer gewählt hat, rein aus Faulheit.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So, Trump feuert den FBI-Chef, wo gerade wegen Trumps Wahlkampagne ermittelt und untersucht wird. Als derselbe Chef aber geholfen hat, Hillary "schlecht" zu machen, da war es sein bester Freund. Dasselbe Spiel bei den Medien, die nun ausgesperrt werden weil sie ihn kritisieren.  Ist das verwunderlich? Nein, bzw nicht mehr, aber besorgniserregend. Der nächste Chef ist sicher ein williger Gefolgsmann von Trump.



Hab ich heute früh auch kurz aufgeschnappt und musste sofort lachen.
Mein erster Gedanke war auch "hat der Mann nicht gerade gegen Trump ermittelt?".
Ach ja Trump, immer einen Lacher wert. 
Mich wundert ja das nach Brexit und Trump keine Le Pen kam. Hätte in die andauernde Misere gepasst.


----------



## OField (10. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sich jeder mal die Programme der jeweiligen Parteien durchliest.


Wäre auch schön wenn sich die Parteien auch durchweg daran halten würden und nicht ständig Versprechen machen, die sie gar nicht halten können nur um Stimmen zu fangen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wäre auch schön wenn sich die Parteien auch durchweg daran halten würden und nicht ständig Versprechen machen, die sie gar nicht halten können nur um Stimmen zu fangen.



Das ist ja wiederum einfach.
Du bekommst ja mit, wenn Politiker Versprechen machen, die sie nicht einlösen oder gar Unwahrheiten behaupten.
Dann wählt man die konsequenter Maßen schon gar nicht mehr, egal welche Politik sie vertreten.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (11. Mai 2017)

Wählen.. 

Seit den Zeiten des römischen Reiches und eigentlich auch bereits davor..
An der Politik selbst hat sich nichts verändert, das Politsystem und deren Vermittler haben nur verstanden Politik zu schönen,
sodass es menschengerechter "anmutet".

Wahlen.. Unter den Wahlen selbst gibt es kaum eine Wahl. Die Wahl besteht, ob man dorthinpilgern möchte, um beim Wahlgottesdienst mitzumachen - quasi um wirklich etwas zu verändern - oder eben nicht. Was verändert es? Was hat es von Legislaturperiode zu Legislaturperiode bisher so groß verändert? Demokratie - das Zugeständnis der Mächtigen an die Masse: Und Ihr habt garantiert das Recht zu entscheiden. Ja, danke - "ich glaub es Euch"..

Es gibt einen Spruch, der ständig versucht wird zu relativieren, dabei muss nichts relativiert werden:
Würden Wahlen etwas wirklich verändern können, sie wären verboten.

Regiert werden wir grundsätzlich von Interessenslobbies der Wirtschaft. Die Wirtschaft reguliert, legt fest und administriert.
Damit wir, wie in einer Diktatur nicht komplett rebellieren, musste eine Schnittstelle greifen - eine Art Unterhändler/Dolmetscher:
Die Politik. Der kleine geistig zurückgebliebene Bruder der Wirtschaft, dem vom großen erfolgreichen Bruder eine nette Arbeitsstelle
vermittelt wurde:

"Hör zu kleiner Bruder. Du wirst folgende Aufgabe übernehmen: Alles, was ich Dir auftrage dem Volk schönzureden und zu verkaufen, das wirst Du tun, lasse sie immer im Glauben, sie wären selbstverantwortlich und hätten Entscheidungsgewalt. Du kennst meinen Jezorn und meinen offensiven Charakter - daher werde ich selbst nie direkt zum Volk sprechen. Kleiner Bruder, ich brauche Deine Hilfe: Übersetze meinen Inhalt in eine Art Zugeständnisrede an das Volk. Mach Deine Sache gut."
Der Kleine Bruder ging daran, um zu tun, was ihm aufgetragen wurde. Trotz seines mentalen Handicaps versuchte er seinen Auftrag bestmöglich umzusetzen..


PS: Natürlich wird der kleine Bruder von seinem großen Bruder Wirtschaft sehr großzügig entlohnt für seine Hingabe.


----------



## OField (11. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja wiederum einfach.


Das ist wirklich so einfach?


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich so einfach?


Ja ist es. Verspricht ein Politiker Steuererleichterungen bzw "mehr Geld in der Tasche", dann muss das Geld irgendwo herkommen. Sagt er nicht woher es kommt, dann gehe ich nicht weiter darauf ein, weil es nur heiße Luft ist.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich so einfach?



Finde ich schon.
Guck dir Trump an.
Der hat im Wahlkampf versprochen, dass er eine Mauer nach Mexiko baut und die Mexikaner die bezahlen werden. Alleine dass die Mexikaner das selbst bezahlen sollen, ist völlig absurd. Von daher kann man sich den Punkt schenken. Reines Populistengeschwafel.
Dann hat er versprochen, die Infrastruktur zu verbessern. Neue Straßen, Wohnungen, Krankenhäuser, Schulen. Er sprach von 1 Billion Dollar in 10 Jahren. Also 100 Milliarden jedes Jahr. Wo das Geld herkommen soll, sagt er aber nicht, ein Konzept hat er nicht vorgelegt.
Dann will er die Unternehmenssteuer deutlich senken, ebenso die Steuern für Reiche. Wie er das Gegenfinanzieren will, sagt er nicht. Gleichzeitig sagt er aber, dass er die Staatsschulden abbauen will.
Das geht aber nur, wenn du die Einnahmen steigerst oder die Ausgaben kürzt oder beides machst.
Er will aber seine Billion ausgeben und gleichzeitig Steuern senken. also Ausgaben erhöhen und die Einnahmen verringen. Also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was dann sinnvoll ist.
Dazu kommt noch, dass er das Militär stärken will. Neue Waffentechnologien, neue Atomwaffen. Wo er das Geld dafür hernehmen will, sagt er ebenfalls nicht.
Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass er die Staatsschulden deutlich steigern wird, denn anders werden die Sachen nicht finanzierbar sein.
Dazu kommt noch, dass er US Unternehmen in den USA halten will. Das geht nur mit Steuergeschenken. Also wieder eine extra Ausgabe.
Man muss sich nur mal die Staatsverschuldung der USA anschauen.
Unter Reagan stiegen sie gewaltig an. Clinton konnte sie stagnieren, unter Bush gingen sie dann durch die Decke.
Unter Obama stiegen die Schulden ununterbrochen weiter. 
Reagan hat 6 Billionen schulden gemacht. Bush Junior 5 Billionen. Obama noch mal 5 Billionen.
Mit Trump werden wir einen neuen Rekord sehen.


----------



## OField (11. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde ich schon.
> Guck dir Trump an.


Wenn überhaupt ist Trump so das Negativbeispiele der negativsten Negativbeispiele. Er hat im Wahlkampf nur Unsinn von sich gegeben und wurde trotzdem oder vielleicht gerade deswegen gewählt. Er hat hervorragend gezeigt wie irrelevant Aussagen/Versprechen im Wahlkampf sind.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt ist Trump so das Negativbeispiele der negativsten Negativbeispiele. Er hat im Wahlkampf nur Unsinn von sich gegeben und wurde trotzdem oder vielleicht gerade deswegen gewählt. Er hat hervorragend gezeigt wie irrelevant Aussagen/Versprechen im Wahlkampf sind.



Und Merkel verspricht gar nichts und daher kannst du ihr nichts ankreiden, wenns sie was politisch umsetzt.
Schulz verspricht ja was -- wie die Verlängerung von ALG 1.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Merkel verspricht gar nichts und daher kannst du ihr nichts ankreiden, wenns sie was politisch umsetzt.



Leider ist das auch nicht wesentlich besser als wen dir jemand unhaltbare Versprechungen macht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider ist das auch nicht wesentlich besser als wen dir jemand unhaltbare Versprechungen macht.



Merkel sagt einfach -- man kennt mich.
Ich hab bei dem Satz vor 4 Jahren im TV Duell schwer gelacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel sagt einfach -- man kennt mich.
> Ich hab bei dem Satz vor 4 Jahren im TV Duell schwer gelacht.



Stimmt, man weiß das man sie nicht kennt und sie für nichts steht also steht sie für was und kennt man sie.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, man weiß das man sie nicht kennt und sie für nichts steht also steht sie für was und kennt man sie.



Ich weiß nur, dass sie gesagt hat, dass es mit ihr keine PWK Maut geben wird.
Und was ist heute?


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Mai 2017)

Medicaid: Trump will Gesundheitshilfe fur Arme kurzen | ZEIT ONLINE

Ob das stimmt


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Ist durchaus logisch.
Er muss ja die Steuersenkungen für Reiche und Unternehmen irgendwie gegenfinanzieren.
Und das geht eben am Besten bei den Ausgaben des Staates. Streich Ausgaben und du kannst geringere Steuereinnahmen kompensieren.
Also -- genau die armen, weißen Amerikaner, die ihn gewählt haben, wird die Wirtschaftspolitik Trumps am Härtesten treffen.
Ist ja immer so.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Mai 2017)

Das schlimme ist, dass ich heute die Deep Space 9 Folge "Gefangen in der Vergangenheit" geguckt habe. Die dortige Vision vom Jahr 2024 war, dass im Zuge einer Rezession die Obdachlosen, Armen und Arbeitssuchenden in "Schutz"zonen eingepfercht wurden (das Warschauer Ghetto lässt grüßen).

Ich habe manchmal die Befürchtung, dass eine ähnliche Zukunftsvision auch uns bevorsteht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Die Reichen werden sich weiter abkapseln. Sieht man ja gut in Brasilien, wo die reiche Kaste in Ghettos wohnt, die sie nur noch per Hubschrauber verlassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Reichen werden sich weiter abkapseln. Sieht man ja gut in Brasilien, wo die reiche Kaste in Ghettos wohnt, die sie nur noch per Hubschrauber verlassen.



Da brauchst du nicht nach Brasilien schauen, auch hier in Deutschland hast du diese Tendenzen schon sehr deutlich. Schaue ich hier bei mir in Berlin gibt es auch hier schon Ecken wo du als Normalverdiener keine Chance mehr hast dir eine Wohnung leisten zu können. Betrifft in Berlin vor allem die Ecken um den Hackischen Markt, Alexanderplatz Unter den Linden,  Fischerinsel und Zoologischer Garten, aber auch Szeneviertel wie den Prenzlauer Berg, wo die Mieten auch rasant steigen und einige andere Stellen in der Innenstadt.

Die sozial schwächeren Gruppen werden in Berlin immer mehr Richtung Stadtrand und in die äußeren Bezirke konzentriert, wie in Marzahn-Hellersdorf, Wedding, Kreuzberg, Neuköln, ect.

In Frankreich hast du das ja auch schon in sehr ausgeprägten Maße, siehe Außenbezirke von Paris, oder  bestimmte Bezirke in Marseille.


Das ist natürlich eine äußert gefährliche Entwicklung die sich immer weiter verschärfen wird wen die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander geht und das tut sie momentan und das mit ehr steigender Geschwindigkeit als mit sich verlangsamender.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2017)

Matt McDermott auf Twitter: "On the left, via @RaoulWootliff, the note Trump just left at Yad Vashem.

'So amazing!'

On the right, the note Obama left at Yad Vashem. https://t.co/rdviJtF3HI"
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAgdsjyXkAAo8P-.jpg

Die Zeilen die Donald Trump in Yad Vashem hinterlassen hat. 
"It is a great honor to be here with all of my friends - so amazing and will never forget!"
Was für ein unwürdiger Auftritt eines US-Präsidenten. Klingt wie eine Beschreibung von einem Selfie bei einem Konzert...


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Mai 2017)

Sehe da kein Problem. Liest sich echter als das ganze Standard Geschwafel anderer Politiker, die immer die gleichen Leiern runternudeln.


----------



## amdahl (24. Mai 2017)

Übersetzt dir mal den Text in deine Muttersprache und vergegenwärtige dir dass es sich hier um eine Gedenkstätte handelt.
Der Text passt ins Gästebuch einer Jugendherberge. Wie kann man es als Vorteil empfinden wenn der mächtigste Mann der Welt sich weniger gut ausdrücken kann als der kleine Mann auf der Straße.
Ich könnte weiter machen, zum Beispiel damit dass die Unterschrift fast gleich viel Platz einnimmt wie der restliche Text. Aber das zeugt ja nur von Selbstvertrauen nehme ich an.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2017)

Hauptsache dagegen! 

Trump hätte kompletten Unsinn schreiben können, es käme die gleiche antwort, die 2 Post weiter oben steht


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sehe da kein Problem. Liest sich echter als das ganze Standard Geschwafel anderer Politiker, die immer die gleichen Leiern runternudeln.



Dieser Satz könnte unter einem Bild von einer Party stehen. Hier handelt es sich um eine der bedeutendsten, wenn nicht die bedeutendste Gedenkstätte für den Holocaust. Finde den Fehler. 
Wirst du aber nicht finden, widerspricht nämlich deiner Weltanschauung, gell? Sowas hat etwas mit Respekt und Anstand zu tun, oder schreibst du in ein Kondolenzbuch auch irgendeinen dummen Spruch? Ist ja voll geil, nicht immer die gleiche Leier undso. 
Schon einmal in der Halle der Namen gewesen? Vermutlich nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Stumpfsinn schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2017)

Trump ist Trump.
Glaubt irgendwer, dass er sich ändert?
Der soll lieber mal erklären, wieso er 2 Milliarden Dollar Kredite bei der Deutschen Bank offen hat und sich bemüht, dass die Ermittlungen gegen die Deutsche Bank eingestellt werden.
Der Mann hat Dreck am Stecken, dass er darin versinken wird. Früher oder später.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn ich von Frontal21 nicht viel halte (für mich die BILD des ZDF und man denke nur an die Beiträge zur Killerspieldebatte), poste ich den ZDF-Beitrag hier, damit niemand suchen muss:
Trump und die Deutsche Bank - ZDFmediathek


----------



## amdahl (24. Mai 2017)

Um es mit seinen eigenen Worten zu sagen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6boCPrB_q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder mit denen seiner Gegner:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGf4EePPQ60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin mittlerweile restlos davon überzeugt dass es wirklich nichts gibt was er tun, sagen oder schreiben könnte das seine treuen Anhänger vergrault. Es wird alles entschuldigt und schöngeredet.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von Frontal21 nicht viel halte (für mich die BILD des ZDF und man denke nur an die Beiträge zur Killerspieldebatte), poste ich den ZDF-Beitrag hier, damit niemand suchen muss:
> Trump und die Deutsche Bank - ZDFmediathek



Das gibt es auch ohne Frontal 21. 
ZDFzoom: Gefahrliche Verbindungen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Mai 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dieser Satz könnte unter einem Bild von einer Party stehen. Hier handelt es sich um eine der bedeutendsten, wenn nicht die bedeutendste Gedenkstätte für den Holocaust. Finde den Fehler.
> Wirst du aber nicht finden, widerspricht nämlich deiner Weltanschauung, gell? Sowas hat etwas mit Respekt und Anstand zu tun, oder schreibst du in ein Kondolenzbuch auch irgendeinen dummen Spruch? Ist ja voll geil, nicht immer die gleiche Leier undso.
> Schon einmal in der Halle der Namen gewesen? Vermutlich nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Stumpfsinn schreiben.



Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt sowas von egal. In der Politik wird sowieso geheuchelt ohne Ende und wenn der da sowas drunter setzt, dann ist das so. Er macht kein Geheimnis aus seiner Persönlichkeit im Gegensatz von so manch anderen. Klar hätte man das besser anders formuliert, aber ich habe lieber sowas, als ne Merkel, die ihr Fähnchen jeden Woche anders in den Wind hält.


----------



## amdahl (26. Mai 2017)

> Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt sowas von egal


Ja, Verdrossenheit scheint einer der Beweggründe zu sein einen Protestkandidaten zu unterstützen. Ist das alles was dahinter steckt?


> und wenn der da sowas drunter setzt, dann ist das so


Was genau sollen Floskeln dieser Art eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen? Man hört dergleichen oft von Trump-Apologeten, aber was genau soll das für ein Argument sein?


> lieber sowas, als ne Merkel, die ihr Fähnchen jeden Woche anders in den Wind hält.


Weil ja Agent Orange für die Kontinuität in seinen Meinungen bekannt ist


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2017)

Nun hat es Trump also bekannt gegeben, die USA werden aus dem Pariser Klimaabkommen aussteigen.
Der Mann ist wirklich ein hoffnungsloser Fall...


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun hat es Trump also bekannt gegeben, die USA werden aus dem Pariser Klimaabkommen aussteigen.
> Der Mann ist wirklich ein hoffnungsloser Fall...



Er macht genau dass was er unter "Make America great again" und "America first" versteht und im Wahlkampf versprochen hat. Folgen für andere sind ihm derart egal, dass es einer neuen Definition von "Ignoranz" bedürfte. Aber auf seine kleingeistige Art hat er durchaus recht, denn es stellt sich ihm niemand entgegen und so kann er durchsetzen und verweigern was er (nicht) will. 

Das beste Beispiel war der peinliche G7-Gipfel, der einzige der vom Charakter her was hätte sagen können, darf nicht mehr teilnehmen und musste in Russland bleiben. Die anderen Versager haben dumm aus der Wäsche / in die Kameras geguckt, das Angestrebte nicht mal im Ansatz geregelt bekommen, vor allem nicht die unter den Nägeln brennende Flüchtlingsfrage. Taormina war bewusst gewählt und während der entsprechenden in Italienisch gehaltenen Rede des italienischen Präsidenten hatte Trump erst gar keinen Kopfhörer auf. Beim Gipfel hat keiner das Maul aufbekommen, aber danach wurde über Trump geklagt. Hinter Merkels butterweicher Bierzelt-Kritik steckt für ihre Verhältnisse indirekt ein politischer Affront. Trump hingegen hat nicht nur alles ausgebremst, sondern die NATO einmal mehr für Amerika instrumentalisiert. 

Und das Ergebnis stand für Trump breits vorher fest, am Vorabend des Gipfels, noch bevor er mit irgendwem gesprochen bzw. irgendwen ignoriert hatte, postete er bereits auf Twitter: "Just arrived in Italy for the G7. Trip has been very successful. We made and saved the USA many billions of dollars and millions of jobs." 
Das Wort "Trip" allein spricht bereits Bände für seine Wertschätzung dieses Gipfels und auch für seine Kompetenz als Staatsmann.
Er fühlt sich wie ein Sieger, als ob es sowas auf einem G7-Gipfel geben könnte.

Das traurige Fazit lautet für mich, dass während Trump Amerika _wieder_ groß machen will, wir Europäer _überhaupt erstmal irgendwas_ aus diesem vereinten Europa machen müssen.

Zum Klimaabkommen: Die USA können erst am 4. November 2020 austreten, pikanterweise wird einen Tag zuvor der neue Präsident in Amerika gewählt. Bis dahin kann und wird noch sehr viel passieren. Wenn Trump nicht wiedergewählt wird, kann der Nachfolger die Austrittsverhandlungen abbrechen. Oder nach insgesamt acht Jahren Trump kann ein erneuter Beitritt erfolgen. Ist nicht wie beim Brexit wo allein aus den enormen Kostengründen der Trennung einmal raus definitiv "Goodbye" bedeutet. Allerdings ist es Trump auch zuzutrauen den ganzen Vertrag (den er dann vermutlich "the paper" nennt) einfach zu ignorieren und ab sofort als erledigt zu betrachten. Mit der Begründung  des "Erhalts" von Arbeitsplätzen.

Auf Twitter läse sich das dann vermutlich so: "Today I rejected the paper of Paris because it destroys jobs, jobs, jobs. MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!"


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

In den USA ist die Kohle aber schon Geschichte. Die produzieren ohne Ende Erdgas und haben schon viele Kohlekraftwerke gegen Gaskraftwerke getauscht.
So gesehen investiert Trump alles in eine tote Technologie und die USA werden deswegen technisch abgehängt, wenn es um modernere Technologien geht.
Das wird noch massiv Jobs kosten.
Die Wirtschaftspolitik von Bush Junior hat auch Millionen Jobs gekostet und Obama durfte das Ausbaden und auch Trumps Murks darf der nächste Präsident wieder ausbaden.
Republikaner eben. Die Folgen ihrer Politik müssen andere immer gerade biegen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Folgen ihrer Politik müssen andere immer gerade biegen.



Und nachdem die Republikaner abgewählt wurden und damit die Demokraten an der Macht sind, behaupten die Republikaner, dass die Probleme von den Demokraten verursacht worden sind, damit sie bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt werden.
Der Satz wirkt irgendwie komisch


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und nachdem die Republikaner abgewählt wurden und damit die Demokraten an der Macht sind, behaupten die Republikaner, dass die Probleme von den Demokraten verursacht worden sind, damit sie bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt werden.
> Der Satz wirkt irgendwie komisch



Schlimm ist ja, dass das stimmt.
Obama hat die Bankenregulation eingeführt.
Trump hat die gleich wieder entsorgt.
In 4 Jahren wirst du also wieder die Blasen am Finanzmarkt haben und dann platzt alles und alle sind pleite -- bis auf die Kumpels von Trump.
Und die Demokraten dürfen sich dann mit den Resten herumschlagen, wie Obama mit der Lehman Pleite.
Und 4 Jahre später erinnert sich wieder niemand daran.

Ist aber hier nicht anders.
Wenn ich so sehe, was die Union schon Gemauschelt hat bei Parteispenden und Schwarzgeld und doppelte Böden in Rollstühlen, wundert es mich eigentlich, dass die Union überhaupt noch als Partei fungiert und nicht geschlossen im Knast hockt.
Aber es stört sie nicht.
Genauso wenig die bemogelten Doktortitel. Auch hier schadet es der Union nicht.

Und wenn der Schulz übers Wasser läuft, meckern alle, dass er nicht schwimmen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn der Schulz übers Wasser läuft, meckern alle, dass er nicht schwimmen kann.



Nein nein, die meckern alle das er nicht die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstützt indem er ein deutsches Qualitäts U-Boot verwendet.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juni 2017)

Da sieht man wieder wunderbar dass Europa ohne EU vollkommen bedeutungslos wäre. Nur als gemeinsame hat man Gewicht, nicht als Haufen von Einzelkämpfern. 

Dazu bringt Trumps Isolationspolitik, sprich die Aufkündigung von Verhandlungen/Handelsabkommen, die EU in eine strategisch bessere Situation in den Verhandlungen. Nur müsste man hakt endlich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. 
Gleichzeitig sollte man sich Putin langsam wieder annähern, oder von mir aus China. 
Aber auch bei diesen zwei Ländern kann man nur etwas bewirken, wenn man dort entschlossen und gemeinsam auftritt. 
Nur begreifen die ganzen Leute, die die EU am liebsten abschaffen würden nicht, dass die europäischen Länder ohne EU nur zum Spielball von China, USA und Russland werden, ohne irgendwas mitbestimmen zu können. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2017)

Annähern würde ich mich eher Japan, Südkorea und einigen afrikanischen Staaten. 
China ist nur daran interessiert, erklärte, westliche Handelspartner über den Tisch zu ziehen und deren Technologieen zu kopieren. Und auf Putin würde ich erst zugehen, wenn er zugibt, dass er ein homophober Kriegsverbrecher ist.


----------



## Kaimikaze (3. Juni 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und nachdem die Republikaner abgewählt wurden und damit die Demokraten an der Macht sind, behaupten die Republikaner, dass die Probleme von den Demokraten verursacht worden sind, damit sie bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt werden.





Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja, dass das stimmt.



Im Energiesektor ist es genau andersherum. Die gut gemeinten Vorstöße Obamas waren in ihrer Durchführung katastrophal. Die hohen Kosten der Umstellung konnten sich viele kleine Dienstleister nicht leisten und sind pleite gegangen. Giganten wie General Electrics und Co. haben dies aus der Portokasse bezahlt und nebenbei die kleinere Konkurrenz aufgekauft, danach an die Wand gefahren und die Mitarbeiter auf die Straße gesetzt. Kartellamt? Fehlanzeige! Dann gab es noch Fusionen der Giganten untereinander, der Markt wurde in allerbester Raubtier-Kapitalismusmanier neu geordnet. Obamas Energiepolitik hat die Branche in Amerika um Jahrzehnte zurückgeworfen und Arbeitslosenzahlen wie seit den Siebzigern nicht mehr eingebracht. 

Zugleich setzte er weiterhin auf Atomkraft und Fracking. Seit 1979 wurden in den USA keine Atomkraftwerke mehr gebaut, Obama war derjenige, der dies 32 Jahre später änderte. Zudem wurden die Ölbohrungen in der Arktis ausgeweitet und das Bohr-Moratorium für den Golf von Mexiko wieder aufgehoben, in der zweiten Amtszeit beide Bohrungen gar intensiviert. Dazu wurde die umstrittene Pipeline Keystone XL in abgewandelter Form genehmigt. Das angekündigte Klimaschutzgesetz konnte er 2010 nicht im Senat durchsetzen - obwohl damals die Demokraten noch die Mehrheit hatten! 

Übrigens hat sich Trump kürzlich für ein Gesetz ausgesprochen, dass es marktführenden oder sehr großen Unternehmen verbieten soll, bei hohen Gewinnen Mitarbeiter zu entlassen. Klingt nicht gerade republikanisch sondern eher demokratisch, oder? Bei einem solchen Gesetz wären viele Stellen in der Energiebranche erhalten geblieben (und Intel hätte kürzlich nicht die zweitbeste Jahresbilanz seit Firmengründung einfahren und danach zehn Prozent der Mitarbeiter entlassen können).


----------



## OField (8. Juni 2017)

"Staaten, die den Terrorismus fördern, riskieren, selbst Opfer des Bösen zu werden, das sie unterstützen."  - Trump zum Terroranschlag im Iran

Pures Gold, das man muss sich einrahmen. Ironie auf Weltklasseniveau. Endlich eine Signatur die meines Humors würdig ist.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2017)

Tja Ironie schon, Unwahr ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

Den Satz kann man aber auch auf jedes Land beziehen


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juni 2017)

Da scheint kein Amtsenthebungsverfahren möglich zu sein, Der ehemalige FBI Chef zieht eigentlich alle wirklich brenzligen Dinge mehr oder weniger zurück.
Er bezichtigt die Trump Regierung hinsichtlich der Entlassungsgründe der Lüge, okay, aber Trump selbst nicht wirklich.

Weder hat Russland Wahlfälschung betrieben, noch hat Trump ihm einen Befehl gegeben die Ermittlungen gegen Flynn einzustellen und hat stattdessen die Loyalität ausgetestet.
Also da ist vll ein bisserle was drann, insgesamt muss man aber sagen dass die Medien das alles sehr sehr überkochen, kein Wunder dem Establishment gehören ja auch eine Masse von Medien die Trump im Grunde nur niederschreiben.

Dass Trump im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern den IS gerade wirklich die Grundlage entziehen will, indem er den großen Waffendeal mit Saudi Arabien abgeschlossen hat, damit Saudi Arabien aufhört den IS für ihre Ineressen zu instrumentalisieren, interessiert die Presse wiedermal kein Stück.

Und offenbar wünscht sich fast jedes Pressorgan eine weitere Verschlechterung der Beziehungen mit Russland. Soweit haben die Thinktanks bereits die Medienanstalten übernommen.
Und Trump ist natürlich das ausgemachte Böse.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

Genau *thumbs up*


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich finde es gut dass Trump geschickt auf das FBI Druck ausübt, damit bessere Beziehungen zu Russland möglich sind.
Gut andere sind so bescheuert dass sie sehenden Auges in den dritten Weltkrieg stolpern, es gibt immer solche Besserwisser.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

Wenn man sich Scheuklappen aufzieht und sich seine Fakten als Deck zusammenlegt, ja dann kann man vielleicht zu solchen Schlussfolgerungen kommen 

Geschichte wiederholt sich, klar. Aber wenn man die Geschichte von damals auch versteht, kann man vieles in unserer heutigen Zeit gut einordnen 

Wann soll der 3WK nochmal losbrechen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass Trump im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern den IS gerade wirklich die Grundlage entziehen will, indem er den großen Waffendeal mit Saudi Arabien abgeschlossen hat, damit Saudi Arabien aufhört den IS für ihre Ineressen zu instrumentalisieren, interessiert die Presse wiedermal kein Stück.



Von Saudi Arabien geht doch die größte Terrorgefahr aus.
Wer die gleiche Ideologie verbreitet wie der IS, hört doch nicht auf, den IS zu unterstützen.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Saudi Arabien wird es sicher nicht stören, dass der Iran auch vom IS getroffen wurde.
Wieso gibt es wohl keine IS Anschläge in Saudi Arabien? Weil die einen Deal miteinander haben.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wann soll der 3WK nochmal losbrechen?



Laut einem hohen, nicht näher bekannten General der US Army am 17. August diesen Jahres.
Vermutlich im Südchinesischen Meer,


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Den Satz kann man aber auch auf jedes Land beziehen


Mehr oder weniger, die Hamas Unterstützung ist aber definitiv nicht zu leugnen und wird im großen Stil betrieben.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

Interessante Nachricht.
WM-Qualifikation: Saudi-Arabien sorgt fur Eklat in Australien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Was soll man davon halten?


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da scheint kein Amtsenthebungsverfahren möglich zu sein, Der ehemalige FBI Chef zieht eigentlich alle wirklich brenzligen Dinge mehr oder weniger zurück.
> Er bezichtigt die Trump Regierung hinsichtlich der Entlassungsgründe der Lüge, okay, aber Trump selbst nicht wirklich.
> 
> Weder hat Russland Wahlfälschung betrieben, noch hat Trump ihm einen Befehl gegeben die Ermittlungen gegen Flynn einzustellen und hat stattdessen die Loyalität ausgetestet.
> ...



Ah, woher kamen nochmal die 9/11 Attentäter? Hilf mir bitte. 
Als ob sich die Saudis von Trump irgendwas sagen lassen. Aber wenn du der Meinung bist, dass sofort alles ok ist, nur weil sie nach Jahren aufhören den IS zu unterstützen und zu instrumentalisieren, dann hast du entweder ein sehr kurzes Gedächtnis, oder einfach eine höchst selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2017)

Die Saudis bombardieren immer noch den Jemen. Seit 2015.
Und wir liefern dazu die Waffen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Saudis bombardieren immer noch den Jemen. Seit 2015.
> Und wir liefern dazu die Waffen.



Das wird aber so weitergehen,

Trump hat ja einen 100 Mrd.-Waffendeal mit den Saudis abgeschlossen 

Generell ist es gefährlich in solche Spannungsregionen Waffen zu liefern

Man erinnere sich nur mal an die 90er Jahre

Da worden nach dem Ende des Kalten Krieges ganz Afrika durch dubiose Waffenhändler (aus Ost und West) mit Waffen überschwemmt

Da war ja letztendlich auch der Grundstein, dass solche Massaker wie in Ruanda usw. stattfinden konnten


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2017)

Und Trump sagt ja noch dabei, dass die Region dann sicherer ist.
Zum Schießen, der Typ.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Trump sagt ja noch dabei, dass die Region dann sicherer ist.
> Zum Schießen, der Typ.



America First 

Waffen können die Amis schon bauen


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2017)

Der Grundstein ist nicht, dass die Waffen da sind, sondern, dass die Mentalität dazu da ist.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2017)

Allerdings tragen mehr Waffen nicht gerade zur Entspannung bei.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2017)

Das nicht, allerdings unterstelle ich denen, dass die sich auch mit Schwertern umbringen würden, wenn sie nichts anderes hätten.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2017)

Mit "Waffe" muss nicht immer ein Gegendstand gemeint sein, den man in der Hand hält sondern generell sämtliches Kriegsgerät, Panzer, Bomben, bewaffnete Flugzeuge...


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das nicht, allerdings unterstelle ich denen, dass die sich auch mit Schwertern umbringen würden, wenn sie nichts anderes hätten.



Wenn die Saudis aber das neueste vom neuesten haben und das in so massiver Stückzahl, werden andere Staaten dadurch abgeschreckt und die Saudis nutzen das natürlich aus um Druck auszuüben. 
Und der größte Gegner der Saudis ist der Iran und was Trump vom Iran hält, ist auch bekannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> America First
> 
> Waffen können die Amis schon bauen



Natürlich können die das, nachdem sie 1945 so fleißig modernstes know how und Personal als Kriegsbeute eigesammelt und ihren Militäretat nur noch immer weiter nach oben geschraubt haben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht, welchen Jahresumsatz US Rüstungsfirmen haben. 
Gibt es da eine Statistik? Auch im Vergleich zu europäischen Rüstungsfirmen?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, welchen Jahresumsatz US Rüstungsfirmen haben.
> Gibt es da eine Statistik? Auch im Vergleich zu europäischen Rüstungsfirmen?



Bitte sehr:

•  Rustungsunternehmen - Top-100 nach Umsatz bis 2015 | Ranking


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Ich zahle doch keine 50€ pro Monat um mir das anzuschauen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle doch keine 50€ pro Monat um mir das anzuschauen.



Brauchst du auch nicht, du musst nur mal nachdenken, welch eine gewaltige Militärstreitmacht Amerika unterhält

Flugzeugträger,  Atom-Uboote, Satelitten, Geheimdienste, Manschaften ...

Kein Wunder, das in Amerika die ohnehin knappen Sozialprogramme gestrichen werden

Letztendlich ist es ein Armutszeugnis, wenn ein Staat nicht mal die grundlegendste Absicherung seiner Bürger zustandebringt


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das in Amerika die ohnehin knappen Sozialprogramme gestrichen werden
> 
> Letztendlich ist es ein Armutszeugnis, wenn ein Staat nicht mal die grundlegendste Absicherung seiner Bürger zustandebringt


Pssst, sowas ist doch blanker Kommunismus.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Mir geht es um die Rüstungsindustrie und nicht darum, was die USA unterhalten.
Alleine die Masse an Stützpunkten außerhalb der USA kosten unfassbar viel Geld.
Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Basis auf Diego Garcie rund 6 Milliarden pro Jahr kostet. Also Logistik, Versorgung, Bezahlung, alles inklusive.
Und da ist dann noch kein Cent für Waffen oder Munition ausgegeben worden.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Pssst, sowas ist doch blanker Kommunismus.



Nö, 

kein Kommunismus, eher das Scheitern des Kapitalismus

Es gibt genug Kohle auf diesen Planeten, damit JEDER ein menschenwürdiges Leben führen könnte

Das Problem ist halt die Verteilung


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Kohle auf diesen Planeten, damit JEDER ein menschenwürdiges Leben führen könnte


Genau das wäre ja in Augen gewisser Leute Kommunismus. Das meinte ich eigentlich damit.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es ein Armutszeugnis, wenn ein Staat nicht mal die grundlegendste Absicherung seiner Bürger zustandebringt



Da muss man aber sagen, die Einstellung Bürger - Staat in den USA war zumindest damals eine andere als bei uns. Den Wohlfahrtsstaat kannte man dort nicht und wollte man auch nicht kennen. Je weniger Staat, umso besser. Darum auch keine großen Sozialprogramme. Für uns hier natürlich schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da muss man aber sagen, die Einstellung Bürger - Staat in den USA war zumindest damals eine andere als bei uns. Den Wohlfahrtsstaat kannte man dort nicht und wollte man auch nicht kennen. Je weniger Staat, umso besser. Darum auch keine großen Sozialprogramme. Für uns hier natürlich schwer nachzuvollziehen.



Naja,

wenn ich sehe wieviele Amis in der Gosse hocken,

ist der "American Dream" wohl doch nur für eine Minderheit erreichbar 

Alleine Fleiss und hartes Arbeiten reicht da wohl schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Wie viele Leute haben Obama Care abgelehnt, obwohl sie keine Krankenversicherung haben?
Das waren nicht wenige.
Interessant ist ja, dass die USA das teuerste Gesundheitssystem haben, aber trotzdem kommt praktisch nichts bei den Leuten.
Wer steckt sich denn da die Taschen voll?


----------



## Gast20170724 (10. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer steckt sich denn da die Taschen voll?



Die Versicherungen....

Es gibt mit "Sicko" ein guten Dokumentarfilm von Michael Moore, der sich mit dem amerikanischem Gesundheitswesen beschäftigt. Der Film ist allerdings aus dem Jahr 2007, also sind die aktuellen Entwicklungen natürlich nicht darin berücksichtigt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

Den Film kenne ich natürlich und das Fragezeichen war auch eher rhetorischer Natur.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass Trump im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern den IS gerade wirklich die Grundlage entziehen will, indem er den großen Waffendeal mit Saudi Arabien abgeschlossen hat, damit Saudi Arabien aufhört den IS für ihre Ineressen zu instrumentalisieren, interessiert die Presse wiedermal kein Stück.


Warum sollten sie den IS nicht unterstützen wenn sie mehr amerikanische Waffen haben?
Wer sagt dass dann nicht sogar direkt die Ami-Waffen an den IS gehen?


----------



## Kaimikaze (11. Juni 2017)

Der IS hat bereits jede Menge amerikanische Waffen. Als die vor wenigen Jahren losgelegt haben, sah man in den Medien ein paar Einzelkämpfer die auf einem Pick-Up Truck in die Luft geballert haben und wollte uns verkaufen dass es nur ein paar hundert Kämpfer seien. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte sich bereits rumgesprochen wie grausam sie mit Gefangenen umgehen bzw. gar keine machen. Die syrischen und irakischen Soldaten sind größtenteils ohne Gegenwehr abgehauen und der IS hat ganze Flughäfen und Kasernen mitsamt sämtlichem Gerät erobert. Davon waren viele mit modernsten amerikanischen Waffen ausgestattet. Obama blieb passiv und der IS hat dann sein Herrschaftsgebiet in Windeseile ausgebaut. Mit den "paar hundert Kämpfern" haben sie dann Städte erobert und zum Teil lange gehalten oder halten sie immer noch. Selbst als ehemaligem Zivi ist mir klar, dass es viel mehr Kämpfer bedarf um eine eroberte Stadt langfristig zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Selbst als ehemaligem Zivi ist mir klar, dass es viel mehr Kämpfer bedarf um eine eroberte Stadt langfristig zu halten.



Würde ich gar nicht mal sagen.
Solange du nur alle glauben lässt, dass du viele bist und Angst verbreitest, kannst du deine wahre Anzahl gut verbergen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun hat es Trump also bekannt gegeben, die USA werden aus dem Pariser Klimaabkommen aussteigen.
> Der Mann ist wirklich ein hoffnungsloser Fall...



Warum macht der denn sowas? Ob er die CO²-Lüge wohl durchschaut hat?


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. Juni 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Warum macht der denn sowas? Ob er die CO²-Lüge wohl durchschaut hat?



Oh, die Co2-Lüge? Hast du nicht die Chemtrails und geheimen Alien-Experimente vergessen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2017)

Jeder seriöse Wissenschaftler zweifelt den menschengemachten Klimawandel nicht an.
Heute weiß jeder Schüler, wie CO² in der Atmosphäre reagiert und was es tut.
Dass man derartige Erkenntnisse einfach ignoriert, zeigt, dass die Leute in ihrer eigenen Welt leben.
Aber beim nächsten Hurrikane, der die USA verwüstet, werden wieder ein paar Lichter aufgehen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder seriöse Wissenschaftler ...



Dann kann einer von denen ja die 10k € vom Oliver Janich abgreifen. Viel Glück!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Dann kann einer von denen ja die 10k € vom Oliver Janich abgreifen. Viel Glück!



Der Typ ist bekannt für seine Verschwörungstheorien von 9/11.
Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Typ ist bekannt für seine Verschwörungstheorien von 9/11.
> Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.



Wenn ich solch Geseier lese, wurde mir in der Vergangenheit schlecht!
Mittlerweile kann ich nurnoch lachen.

Rhetorische Frage an Threshold:
Was hälst du eigentlich vom Dr. Daniele Ganser?
Und schreib bitte nicht nochmal so ein Geseier wie zum Oliver Janich! 
Oder musst du nochmal schnell auf Psiram gucken was diese Deppen dort zum besten geben? 

Und die üblichen Verdächtigen klopfen sich wieder auf die Schulter. So lächerlich.....


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2017)

Gegenbeispiel: Beweise mir zweifelsfrei das du das leibliche Kind deiner Eltern bist. Aber Vorsicht, ich glaube nicht an DNA.


----------



## Kaimikaze (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde ich gar nicht mal sagen.
> Solange du nur alle glauben lässt, dass du viele bist und Angst verbreitest, kannst du deine wahre Anzahl gut verbergen.



Aber Du glaubst doch nicht, dass man mit 500 Kämpfern eine Stadt wie Mossul mit ca. 3 Millionen Einwohnern erobern und die dann ernsthaft von 50 oder 100 Zurückgelassenen halten kann, oder? Die wären nach dem Abzug der anderen Kämpfer innerhalb von einer Stunde tot, aber so eine Eroberung hätte eh nie geklappt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Rhetorische Frage an Threshold:
> Was hälst du eigentlich vom Dr. Daniele Ganser?



Rhetorische Antwort:
Auch so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Neue Weltordnung und so einen Unsinn. 
Solche Leute kann man nicht Ernst nehmen. Geht schlicht nicht.



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Aber Du glaubst doch nicht, dass man mit 500 Kämpfern eine Stadt wie Mossul mit ca. 3 Millionen Einwohnern erobern und die dann ernsthaft von 50 oder 100 Zurückgelassenen halten kann, oder? Die wären nach dem Abzug der anderen Kämpfer innerhalb von einer Stunde tot, aber so eine Eroberung hätte eh nie geklappt.



Ich glaube nicht, dass der IS mehrere 10.000 Kämpfer hat. Und wie viele Leute du brauchst, um eine Stadt zu kontrollieren, weiß ich nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber wie gesagt, um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, brauchst du keine 10.000 Leute. Das können auch deutlich weniger schaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2017)

Es müssen ja nicht 10.000 IS Kämpfer sein, aber es gibt sicherlich genügend Kollaborateure.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es müssen ja nicht 10.000 IS Kämpfer sein, aber es gibt sicherlich genügend Kollaborateure.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach das größere Problem.
Du weißt nicht, ob du deinem Nachbarn was erzählen kannst, daher sagt man nichts und tut auch nichts.
Im Grunde genommen das Prinzip der Stasi in der DDR.
So lange Angst und Misstrauen schüren, dass sich keine Gegenwehr bilden kann.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach das größere Problem.
> Du weißt nicht, ob du deinem Nachbarn was erzählen kannst, daher sagt man nichts und tut auch nichts.
> Im Grunde genommen das Prinzip der Stasi in der DDR.
> So lange Angst und Misstrauen schüren, dass sich keine Gegenwehr bilden kann.


Außerdem: Woher soll der Widerstand kommen? Bewaffnete Zivilisten die sich organisieren? Leichter fesagt als getan, wenn davon kaum jemand militärischen Hintergrund hat. So einen Widerstand zu organisieren dauert, und wenn da irgendwas auffliegt, werden Köpfe rollen. Vermutlich wird man vorher noch gefoltert... 
Eine große Stadt mit verängstigter und schlecht versorgter Zivilbevölkerung kann man schon halbwegs unter Kontrolle kriegen. Sie zu verteidigen ist eine andere Sache. 
Aber vermutlich wird man dann auch Zulauf bekommen, falls man so Dinge wie Bezahlung, Schutz oder Lebensmittel bekommt. In der Situation gibts halt auch Leute, die nichts mehr zu verlieren bzw keine Zukunftsaussichten mehr haben.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel: Beweise mir zweifelsfrei das du das leibliche Kind deiner Eltern bist. Aber Vorsicht, ich glaube nicht an DNA.



Das Beispiel merke ich mir 

Ist aber auch wieder typisch für Verschwörungstheoretiker, alle die was anderes sagen als die eigene Meinung sind vom System indoktriniert ^^


----------



## amdahl (12. Juni 2017)

Ist doch auf der Seite der "Normalen" nicht anders. Alle die an was anderes glauben wollen sind von Verschwörungstheoretikern indoktriniert. Diskussionen zwischen den beiden Gruppen sind völlig zwecklos, es fehlt die wichtigste Grundvoraussetzung: genügend Respekt um den Gegenüber und seine Argumente ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

Welche Argumente willst du denn ernst nehmen, wenn einer mit so einem Kram wie neue Weltordnung, Chemtrails oder 9/11 ankommt?
Dazu müsste man erst mal diese Verschwörungstheorien belegen und das geht gar nicht.

Mein Cousin z.B. arbeitet bei Airbus. Der müsste ja dann auch zu den Verschwörern gehören.
Ebenso der Neffe meines Onkels, der arbeitet für Lufthansa.

Und wenn die US Administration 9/11 verursacht hat, wieso sind sie dann nicht in der Lage gewesen, im Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen zu finden?
Also, ich hätte welche gefunden. 

Das gleiche beim menschengemachten Klimawandel.
Man muss nur raus gucken und man sieht ihn. Wieso es Leute gibt, die sich dessen verweigern, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Aber es gibt ja auch Katholiken, die Homosexualität mit Kindesmissbrauch in Bezug bringen. Mit solchen Leuten will ich auch nicht reden.
Oder den erzkonservativen Evangelikalen, die die Evolutionstheorie ablehnen und vom "Schöpfer" reden, der alles erschaffen hat, und die Erde ist danach 7000 Jahre alt oder so.
Die lehnen Geologie und Paläontologie komplett ab.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche beim menschengemachten Klimawandel.
> Man muss nur raus gucken und man sieht ihn. Wieso es Leute gibt, die sich dessen verweigern, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Liegt an der Selbstgefälligkeit.
Und an gewissen - oberflächlichen - Gegenargumenten, die sich eben im Bewusstsein festsetzen.^^
Das Klima hat sich in Jahrmillionen ja immer wieder verändert. 
Oder das mit der enormen Menge an Kühen, die das Klima regelrecht "kaputtfurzen". Früher gab es in den Great Plains millionen von Büffel. Das Klima dort war damals ja auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2017)

Na ja, wenn 7 Milliarden Menschen ernährt werden sollen, musst du eben Waldflächen zu Anbauflächen umbauen.
Und da wir inzwischen das Getreide nicht nur in die Tiere stopfen um Fleisch daraus zu generieren, sondern es auch in unsere Tanks füllen um mit den dicken SUVs durch die Innenstadt zu fahren, wird man noch mehr Flächen roden müssen um noch mehr Getreide anbauen zu können.
Und da die Europäer schon 40% der Ressourcen der Erde verbrauchen und die Amerikaner auch 40% der Ressourcen verbrauchen und die Asiaten demnächst auch 40% Ressourcen verbrauchen werden, bleibt für die Afrikaner jetzt nicht mehr soo viel übrig. 
Und bei 3x 40% tut sich selbst ein FDP Politiker schwer damit, zu erklären, wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Juni 2017)

Hier werden immer fleißig Begriffe wie Verschwörungstheoretiker, Nazi, Brauner und sonstiges genutzt. Auch wird ordentlich denunziert, damit haben die kriminellen Strolche unter anderem von Psiram (ehemals Esowatch) ja Erfahrung.
Man sollte aber unbedingt den Neofaschismus im Auge behalten, damit der nicht zum Problem der Gegenwart wird.


----------



## Gast20170724 (12. Juni 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Psiram (ehemals Esowatch) ja Erfahrung.



Wer ist Psiram? Die scheinen großen Erfolg darin zu haben, nicht bekannt zu sein. Es gibt zwar einen Wikipedia-Artikel zu denen, aber das ändert dennoch nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich von denen noch nie etwas gehört habe.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Man sollte aber unbedingt den Neofaschismus im Auge behalten, damit der nicht zum Problem der Gegenwart wird.



Was meinst du mit Neofaschismus? Ist das so ein komischer Begriff wie Linksfaschismus? Und inwiefern kann es zu einem Problem der Gegenwart werden?

Es wäre schön, zu deinen Aussagen auch Belege und Argumente zu lesen. So könnte, zumindest ich, das auch ernst nehmen.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ist doch auf der Seite der "Normalen" nicht anders. Alle die an was anderes glauben wollen sind von Verschwörungstheoretikern indoktriniert. Diskussionen zwischen den beiden Gruppen sind völlig zwecklos, es fehlt die wichtigste Grundvoraussetzung: genügend Respekt um den Gegenüber und seine Argumente ernst zu nehmen.



Naja wenn mir jemand erzählen will das 9/11 inszeniert war erwarte ich da vernünftige und stichhaltige Argumente und solange da nichts kommt ist das für mich nichts weiter als irgendein Hirngespinst...


----------



## amdahl (13. Juni 2017)

Natürlich ist es das. Man muss aber mal verinnerlichen dass die selbsternannten "Skeptiker" ganz genau so über die anerkannten Theorien denken. Dann wird einem zumindest klar wie sinnlos eine Diskussion ist.


----------



## OField (13. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rhetorische Antwort:
> Auch so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> Neue Weltordnung und so einen Unsinn.
> Solche Leute kann man nicht Ernst nehmen. Geht schlicht nicht.


Ich glaube wer Ganser für einen Verschwörungstheoretiker hält. Hat sich mit dem Mann selbst nie beschäftigt. Aber so funktionieren die Totschlagkeulen: "Verschwörungstheoretiker", "Antisemit", "Rechter" . So bald die Mainstream Medien eine Person damit belegen, ist sie für alle tabu. Geistiger Stacheldraht. Propaganda auf höchsten Niveau. Goebbels wäre neidisch.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich glaube wer Ganser für einen Verschwörungstheoretiker hält. Hat sich mit dem Mann selbst nie beschäftigt. Aber so funktionieren die Totschlagkeulen: "Verschwörungstheoretiker", "Antisemit", "Rechter" . So bald die Mainstream Medien eine Person damit belegen, ist sie für alle tabu. Geistiger Stacheldraht. Propaganda auf höchsten Niveau. Goebbels wäre neidisch.



Wer an die neue Weltordnung glaubt und 9/11 für inszeniert hält, ist in meinen Augen keine Figur, mit der man ernst diskutieren kann.
Der Typ will nur Bücher verkaufen, mehr nicht.


----------



## OField (13. Juni 2017)

Ich sag ja, du hast dich nicht mit den Typen beschäftigt. Ich habe ihn nie über NWO reden hören und in seinen Vorträgen nennt er 3 Theorien zu 9/11.  a) Terroristen waren es b) Terroristen waren es aber die Bush Regierung hat es zugelassen c) Es war die US Regierung. Er gibt keine dieser Theorien als wahr oder falsch an, sondern nur Fakten. Der Mann ist Doktor. Der weiß wie man sauber wissenschaftlich  arbeitet. 

Dr. Ganser war Dozent an einer Uni, er hätte locker Professor werden können. Hat sich aber dagegen entschieden. Meinst du etwa um Bücher zu verkaufen? Eine Professur ist mit Sicherheit die einfachere und sicherere Variante um Geld zu verdienen.

Aber okay, wir leben in einem freien Land. Jeder hat das Recht borniert zu sein.


----------



## amdahl (13. Juni 2017)

> Der Mann ist Doktor. Der weiß wie man sauber wissenschaftlich arbeitet.


Was für ein Trugschluss!

Edit: auch wer weiß wie man wissenschaftlich arbeitet kann sich entscheiden es nicht zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (13. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> ...Der Mann ist Doktor. Der weiß wie man sauber wissenschaftlich  arbeitet. ....



Tja, vielleicht sollte er dann mal damit anfangen 

Thesen wie, der Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo könnte eine False Flag Operation sein, scheinen mir keine wissentschaftlich untermauerten Thesen zu sein, sondern Futter für VT'ler.
Aber wer's mag.....


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, du hast dich nicht mit den Typen beschäftigt. Ich habe ihn nie über NWO reden hören und in seinen Vorträgen nennt er 3 Theorien zu 9/11.  a) Terroristen waren es b) Terroristen waren es aber die Bush Regierung hat es zugelassen c) Es war die US Regierung. Er gibt keine dieser Theorien als wahr oder falsch an, sondern nur Fakten. Der Mann ist Doktor. Der weiß wie man sauber wissenschaftlich  arbeitet.
> 
> Dr. Ganser war Dozent an einer Uni, er hätte locker Professor werden können. Hat sich aber dagegen entschieden. Meinst du etwa um Bücher zu verkaufen? Eine Professur ist mit Sicherheit die einfachere und sicherere Variante um Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Aber okay, wir leben in einem freien Land. Jeder hat das Recht borniert zu sein.



Ach so, und das Buch über die geheime Armee der Nato ist also nur so entstanden?
Und weil jemand einen Doktor titel hat, ist er also automatisch seriös und hat immer Recht?


----------



## OField (13. Juni 2017)

> Und weil jemand einen Doktor titel hat, ist er also automatisch seriös und hat immer Recht?


Auf jeden Fall seriöser als der Schrott den man über Ganser hört.

Das Buch ist aus seiner Doktorarbeit heraus entstanden? Und was ist falsch daran Bücher zu verkaufen? Gerade als Akademiker sind Lehr/Forschungsarbeit und nun mal das Schreiben von Sachbüchern das Aufgabengebiet.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Thesen wie, der Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo könnte eine False Flag Operation sein, scheinen mir keine wissentschaftlich untermauerten Thesen zu sein, sondern Futter für VT'ler.
> Aber wer's mag.....


Deswegen nennt man es ja auch These und nicht Fakt. Ein Polizist verdächtigt auch erst mal alles und jeden der nun mal verdächtigt sein könnte, unabhängig ob es sich um den wahren Täter handelt. Zumal hat Dr. Ganser schon bewiesen, dass es in der Vergangenheit False Flag Operationen in Europa wirklich gab.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2017)

Als Akademiker sollte man eher Fachbücher schreiben als Sachbücher. 

Tja, und auch VTler stellen Thesen auf, die sich nicht beweisen lassen. 
Aber wer einen Doktor automatisch als seriös betrachtet, dem könnte man Leichtgläubigkeit durchaus unterstellen. Es gibt so viele Fachbücher von irgendwelchen Akademikern, die "Fakten" ungenau belegen, die Quellen nicht genau nennen, um den heißen Brei herumreden oder schlicht widersprüchlich sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Als Akademiker sollte man eher Fachbücher schreiben als Sachbücher.
> 
> Tja, und auch VTler stellen Thesen auf, die sich nicht beweisen lassen.
> Aber wer einen Doktor automatisch als seriös betrachtet, dem könnte man Leichtgläubigkeit durchaus unterstellen. Es gibt so viele Fachbücher von irgendwelchen Akademikern, die "Fakten" ungenau belegen, die Quellen nicht genau nennen, um den heißen Brei herumreden oder schlicht widersprüchlich sind.



Ein Dr. oder Prof. vor dem eigenen Namen ist halt noch kein automatischer Beleg dafür das der Inhalt der am Ende rauskommt auch verlässlich ist, genauso wenig wie ein made in Germany automatisch bedeutet das man immer Qualität erhält, oder ein made in China automatisch bedeutet das ein Produkt Schrott ist.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Dr. oder Prof. vor dem eigenen Namen ist halt noch kein automatischer Beleg dafür das bei dem was am Ende an Inhalt rauskommt auch verlässlich ist, genauso wenig wie ein made in Germany automatisch bedeutet das man immer Qualität erhält, oder ein made in China automatisch bedeutet das ein Produkt Schrott ist.



Genauso ist es. Mich wundert es dass die Leute dass so gerne vergessen, vor allem wenn es ja prominente Beispiele von plagiierten Arbeiten gab.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Juni 2017)

Allerdings ist die Arbeit eines Dr. im Durchschnitt schon eher zu gebrauchen als von selbsterklärten Experten. 

Ein gewisses kritisches Lesen sollte man immer haben, das ist schon richtig.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Was nützt es, wenn einer einen Doktor in Botanik hat und über Astrophysik Bücher schreibt?


----------



## Kaimikaze (16. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützt es, wenn einer einen Doktor in Botanik hat und über Astrophysik Bücher schreibt?



Was nützt es, wenn eine einen Doktor in Physik hat und in die Politik geht? 
Ich wünschte, sie hätte Bücher über Politik geschrieben, dann wäre Deutschland womöglich viel erspart geblieben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Was nützt es, wenn eine einen Doktor in Physik hat und in die Politik geht?



Und von einem Tag auf den anderen sagt, dass die Atomkraftwerke unsicher sind und sie abschaltet. 
Als Physiker sollte man sich damit auskennen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2017)

Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Was nützt es, wenn eine einen Doktor in Physik hat und in die Politik geht?
> Ich wünschte, sie hätte Bücher über Politik geschrieben, dann wäre Deutschland womöglich viel erspart geblieben.



Hier beurteile ich das im Einzelfall. Von mir aus kann auch ein Arbeitsloser Bundeskanzler werden, sofern er gute Politik macht.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier beurteile ich das im Einzelfall. Von mir aus kann auch ein Arbeitsloser Bundeskanzler werden, sofern er gute Politik macht.


Ausnahmen gibt es immer.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2017)

Und Trumps Änderungsvorhaben für Obamas Gesundheitsreform ist vom Senat abgewiesen worden. 
Ich kann nicht sagen dass ich nicht erfreut wäre^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Weil du als Amerikaner davon betroffen bist?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du als Amerikaner davon betroffen bist?



Weil es zeigt, dass alle Gesetze, die Trump ausarbeitet, stümperhaft sind.
Denn sonst würde man sie nicht einkassieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es zeigt, dass alle Gesetze, die Trump ausarbeitet, stümperhaft sind.
> Denn sonst würde man sie nicht einkassieren.



Oder es könnte auch daran liegen, dass die USA eine Demokratie sind und der Präsident als Teil der Exekutive nicht die Gesetze im Alleingang beschließt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder es könnte auch daran liegen, dass die USA eine Demokratie sind und der Präsident als Teil der Exekutive nicht die Gesetze im Alleingang beschließt.



Er macht ja seine Dekrete.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er macht ja seine Dekrete.



Etwas, dass in der amerikanische Geschichte seit über 200 Jahren Standard ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Ja, aber kein Präsident hat so viele innerhalb so kurzer Zeit gemacht.
Dazu kommt eben, dass wenn ein Präsident Gesetze ausarbeitet, macht man das in der Regel mit seiner Partei, damit das Gesetz dann problemlos durch den Senat und Repräsentantenhaus durch gewunken wird. Immerhin haben die Republikaner in beiden Häusern die Mehrheit.,
Wenn also Trump Gesetze macht, die bei seiner eigenen Partei scheitern, sind sie entweder stümperhaft ausgearbeitet oder der Präsident hat keinen Rückhalt mehr in seiner Partei.
Such dir ein Szenario aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber kein Präsident hat so viele innerhalb so kurzer Zeit gemacht.



Hier hast du eine Übersicht.

Wenn man die bisherige Dekrete Trumps auf seine bisherige Amtszeit hochrechnet, wird er in 4 Jahren auf ca. 180-190 Dekrete kommen. Guck dir die Liste an. Ist nichts ungewöhnliches.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt eben, dass wenn ein Präsident Gesetze ausarbeitet, macht man das in der Regel mit seiner Partei, damit das Gesetz dann problemlos durch den Senat und Repräsentantenhaus durch gewunken wird.



Dir ist bewusst, dass das Parteiwesen in den USA sich von unserem ziemlich stark unterscheidet, oder?

Die haben keinen Fraktionszwang und dergleichen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin haben die Republikaner in beiden Häusern die Mehrheit.,
> Wenn also Trump Gesetze macht, die bei seiner eigenen Partei scheitern, sind sie entweder stümperhaft ausgearbeitet oder der Präsident hat keinen Rückhalt mehr in seiner Partei.
> Such dir ein Szenario aus.



Oder die Partei ist sich bei der Frage schlicht und ergreifend uneins. War ja beim Thema „Ehe für alle“ innerhalb der CDU nicht anders.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass das Parteiwesen in den USA sich von unserem ziemlich stark unterscheidet, oder?
> 
> Die haben keinen Fraktionszwang und dergleichen.



Ja, deswegen lädt der Präsident auch ständig Senatsmitglieder ins Weiße Haus ein.
West Wing nie gesehen? Super Serie.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder die Partei ist sich bei der Frage schlicht und ergreifend uneins. War ja beim Thema „Ehe für alle“ innerhalb der CDU nicht anders.



Ja, dann abreitet man weiter an dem Gesetz. Hätte die Union sicher auch gerne gemacht aber die wurde von der SPD überrumpelt und soweit ich weiß, gibt es in den USA keine Koalition.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen lädt der Präsident auch ständig Senatsmitglieder ins Weiße Haus ein.
> West Wing nie gesehen? Super Serie.



Und versucht sie für sich zu gewinnen. Trotzdem sind gerade Senatoren in den USA etwas anderes, als einfache Fraktionsmitglieder, weil sie ja von ihrem Bundesstaten gewählt worden. Quasi das Gegenstück zum Bundesrat. Und auch da stimmen Landesparteien gerne mal gegen die Linie der Bundespartei.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dann abreitet man weiter an dem Gesetz. Hätte die Union sicher auch gerne gemacht aber die wurde von der SPD überrumpelt und soweit ich weiß, gibt es in den USA keine Koalition.



Ne, aber unterschiedliche Flüge. Bei so einem großen Land, hast du natürlich  auch innerhalb einer Partei sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ein Republikaner aus Alabama hat in den meisten Fällen eine andere politische Einstellung, als ein Republikaner aus New York.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

Ein weiterer Pfeiler bei Donald ist gerade weggebrochen.
Trump-Sprecher: Sean Spicer tritt zuruck | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Pfeiler bei Donald ist gerade weggebrochen.
> Trump-Sprecher: Sean Spicer tritt zuruck | tagesschau.de



Bewerbe dich doch mal um den Posten


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Pfeiler bei Donald ist gerade weggebrochen.
> Trump-Sprecher: Sean Spicer tritt zuruck | tagesschau.de



Weggebrochen, wohl kaum.
Ist doch schon länger bekannt gewesen das Spicer für Trump nur eine Art Zugeständnis an die Republikanische Partei war und er aber persöhnlich auch schon länger nicht zufrieden mit der Arbeit von Spicer war, da dieser wohl mit der Art Trumps Informationen nach außen zu tragen überfordert war und sich ja auch schon seit längerem immer mehr zurückgezogen hat wen es um den direkten Kontakt mit der Presse ging.
Daher dürfte es wohl ehr so sein das Trump Spicer jetzt "abgesägt" hat und sich halt mit Scaramucci einen Nachfolger genommen hat desen Personalie er für passender befindet...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Tja, Hedge Fonds Manager.
Also ein Naturliebhaber und Menschenfreund.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, Hedge Fonds Manager.
> Also ein Naturliebhaber und Menschenfreund.



So wie nicht wenige in  Trumps Umfeld.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, Hedge Fonds Manager.
> Also ein Naturliebhaber und Menschenfreund.



Ich frage mich sowieso, warum im Trump-Team soviele Millionäre hocken?

Wollen die wirklich die amerikanische Gesellschaft retten?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wohin der Zug fährt


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso, warum im Trump-Team soviele Millionäre hocken?



Weil er ja weg von der Elite will und Millionäre gehören ja nicht zur Elite -- weiß man doch. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wohin der Zug fährt



Bis zur nächsten Blase, die dann bei Trumps Nachfolger platzen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Blase, die dann bei Trumps Nachfolger platzen wird.



Also in 2 Jahren?

Ich glaube nicht, das Trump 4 Jahre im Amt bleibt


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Also in 2 Jahren?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das Trump 4 Jahre im Amt bleibt



Trump macht sich daran den linken Sumpf trocken zu legen. Deutschland hingegen wird in 10 Jahren vermutlich völlig balkanisiert sein.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

Linken Sumpf?
Er ist gerade dabei, die USA in einen neuen, völlig unkontrollierbaren Krieg zu stürzen.
Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Trump macht sich daran den linken Sumpf trocken zu legen. Deutschland hingegen wird in 10 Jahren vermutlich völlig balkanisiert sein.


Also gelten Tweets jetzt schon als irgendwelche Errungenschaften? Die Ansprüche sind ja sehr niedrig bei seinen Anhängern xD

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Linken Sumpf?
> Er ist gerade dabei, die USA in einen neuen, völlig unkontrollierbaren Krieg zu stürzen.
> Viel Spaß dabei.



Das wird leider nicht passieren.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Also gelten Tweets jetzt schon als irgendwelche Errungenschaften? Die Ansprüche sind ja sehr niedrig bei seinen Anhängern xD
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Die demokratische Partei hat sich in Trümmerteile zerlegt, außerdem verlieren linke den Kampf am Ende immer da sie dysfunktional sind. 
In der Postmoderne ist die linke so voller Freaks das sie einfach keinen Nachwuchs mehr bekommt. Feministinnen, Transen und Cucks haben keine Familien.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2017)

Ok, damit hast du dich disqualifiziert. Einfach nur polemischen Unsinn von sich geben^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht passieren.



Ich hoffe, dass das nicht passiert, aber wenn man sich die zwei Chaoten anguckt, die am Hebel sitzen, weiß keiner, was bei raus kommt.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Die demokratische Partei hat sich in Trümmerteile zerlegt, außerdem verlieren linke den Kampf am Ende immer da sie dysfunktional sind.
> In der Postmoderne ist die linke so voller Freaks das sie einfach keinen Nachwuchs mehr bekommt. Feministinnen, Transen und Cucks haben keine Familien.



Die Republikaner sind seit Jahren zerstritten.

Und den letzten Satz kommentiere ich jetzt nicht, das ist Rassismus und Diffamierung pur.


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ok, damit hast du dich disqualifiziert. Einfach nur polemischen Unsinn von sich geben^^
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner sind seit Jahren zerstritten.
> 
> Und den letzten Satz kommentiere ich jetzt nicht, das ist Rassismus und Diffamierung pur.



Braucht ihr einen safespace ? Ich meine jeder Idiot sieht was die linke für ein cringe Haufen ist, das Material dazu auf youtube ist mittlerweile endlos.
Wenn die Sozialstaaten demnächst zusammenbrechen, wird in vielen Metropolen Anarchie herrschen. 
Ich weiß schon was dann mit bunthaarigen geschlechterlosen Lebensverweigerern passieren wird, die quasi mit radikalen Moslems Tür an Tür leben.

Die ganzem Anschläge der letzten Jahre werfen einen dünnen Vorschatten.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2017)

Hm, solche Anarchie?
Charlottesville: Violent clashes over US far-right rally - BBC News

Und wenn die "komischen Linken" "überall" sind, warum musst du dann in ausgesuchte YouTube-Channels gehen um sie zu sehen?


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hm, solche Anarchie?
> Charlottesville: Violent clashes over US far-right rally - BBC News
> 
> Und wenn die "komischen Linken" "überall" sind, warum musst du dann in ausgesuchte YouTube-Channels gehen um sie zu sehen?



Da ist doch nicht mal einer umgekommen, also eher ein Schauspiel. Es zeigt aber die Fragmentierung der Gesellschaft, die eben ensteht wenn man PC anstatt einer Kultur hat.
Man kann wohl sagen die Scheindebatten der letzten Dekaden enden und wir treten jetzt in die Phase der Radikalisierung bei allen Gruppen. 

Die identitätslosen Freaks die sich im linken Spektrum sammeln sehe ich jeden Tag. Keine Innenstadt ohne Hipster die Männlichkeit larpen wollen 
oder "sexuell befreite" Weiber mit Tattoos und Metall die dann als Katzenladys enden etc. 

Das ich in einem Forum auf YT verweise erklärt sich ja wohl von selbst.


edit : ist ja doch einer umgekommen, naja ich benutze mal das linke Vokabular, es ist ein "Einzelfall"


----------



## der-sack88 (12. August 2017)

Leute, für solche Typen gibts die Ignore-Funktion.
Offensichtlicher kann man ja nicht trollen und zeigen, dass man an einer Diskussion und an Fakten und Argumenten nicht interessiert ist.


Ansonsten freuts mich, wie Trump baden geht. Er hat die Rechtspopulisten im Prinzip im Alleingang zerstört, die gewinnen so doch nie im Leben in nächster Zeit Wahlen, wenn man sich die Umfragewerte anguckt. Genau das habe ich mir nach der Wahl erhofft.
Auf der anderen Seite scheint er den Weg für "richtige" Rechtsextreme zu bereiten, wenn man sich Charlottesville anguckt. Ich hoffe mal, die Demokraten nutzen jetzt einfach die Skandale bei den Rechtspopulisten und stellen nächstes mal einen wählbaren Kandidaten auf.


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Leute, für solche Typen gibts die Ignore-Funktion.
> Offensichtlicher kann man ja nicht trollen und zeigen, dass man an einer Diskussion und an Fakten und Argumenten nicht interessiert ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch schon gesagt das es keine Diskussion mehr gibt, deine "Fakten und Argumente" sind linker Propaganda Müll zur Selbstberuhigung. 
Außerdem kann dir der nächste US Präsident egal sein weil Typen wie du in Europa überwiegen und dieser Kontinent entsprechend baden geht.

Jeder der noch meint das das hier ein tolles System ist soll mal dazu schreiben wie viele Kinder er hat. Erfahrungsgemäß keine, weil alle sich nur selbst belügen und keiner an irgendwas mehr glaubt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Jeder der noch meint das das hier ein tolles System ist soll mal dazu schreiben wie viele Kinder er hat. Erfahrungsgemäß keine, weil alle sich nur selbst belügen und keiner an irgendwas mehr glaubt.



Ich finde das System hier ganz gut -- zumindest gibt es auf der Welt eine Menge Ecken, wo es nicht so gut läuft.
Und meine Kinder sind auch begeistert -- schätze ich zumindest mal.


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das System hier ganz gut -- zumindest gibt es auf der Welt eine Menge Ecken, wo es nicht so gut läuft.
> Und meine Kinder sind auch begeistert -- schätze ich zumindest mal.



Werden sie auf einer Staatsschule bereits Mental vergewaltigt ? Das man noch etwas besser da steht als die meisten anderen Misthaufen Länder ist auch so ein Pseudo Argument.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

Manoman, lies mal ein gutes Buch. 

Klar geht es uns gut im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Menschen auf der Erde.
Wir leben in einem Land, das Meinungsfreiheit garantiert. 
Wir müssen uns nicht mit so einem bescheuerten Präsidenten herumschlagen. 
Und Nord Korea ist echt weit weg.


----------



## CPFUUU (12. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Manoman, lies mal ein gutes Buch.
> 
> Klar geht es uns gut im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Menschen auf der Erde.
> Wir leben in einem Land, das Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.
> ...



Wenn du öffentlich sagst du kannst Afrikaner oder Moslems nicht ausstehen weil die stinken und dumm sind, verlierst du deinen Job.  
Aber sowas machen nur Deppen, alle anderen lügen halt einfach. Kannst es ja mal testen, wie gut die Meinungsfreiheit zu dir ist.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2017)

Eine verallgemeinerte Beleidigung ist keine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du öffentlich sagst du kannst Afrikaner oder Moslems nicht ausstehen weil die stinken und dumm sind, verlierst du deinen Job.
> Aber sowas machen nur Deppen, alle anderen lügen halt einfach. Kannst es ja mal testen, wie gut die Meinungsfreiheit zu dir ist.



Menschen beleidigen oder diffamieren hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beschnitten wird.


----------



## JePe (12. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du öffentlich sagst du kannst Afrikaner oder Moslems nicht ausstehen weil die stinken und dumm sind, verlierst du deinen Job.
> Aber sowas machen nur Deppen, alle anderen lügen halt einfach. Kannst es ja mal testen, wie gut die Meinungsfreiheit zu dir ist.



Du hetzt hier, dass einem kotzuebel werden kann - und kassierst dafuer nicht einmal die wohlverdiente Forumsauszeit. Der Test ist zu Deinen Gunsten verlaufen, leider. Was war nochmal genau Dein Problem?


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Braucht ihr einen safespace ? Ich meine jeder Idiot sieht was die linke für ein cringe Haufen ist, das Material dazu auf youtube ist mittlerweile endlos.
> Wenn die Sozialstaaten demnächst zusammenbrechen, wird in vielen Metropolen Anarchie herrschen.
> Ich weiß schon was dann mit bunthaarigen geschlechterlosen Lebensverweigerern passieren wird, die quasi mit radikalen Moslems Tür an Tür leben.
> 
> Die ganzem Anschläge der letzten Jahre werfen einen dünnen Vorschatten.


Schwachsinn auf Youtube ist generell endlos, hier nehmen sich beide Seiten nichts. 
Anarchie? Vermutlich meinst du Anomie, aber egal, die Details sind ja unwichtig, Hauptsache ein paar Anglizismen verwenden. 

Tausche das Wort nach radikal gegen andere aus. Radikale Christen, Rechte,  was weiß ich, kommt vermutlich auf dasselbe, aber dass du Moslems als Beispiel nimmst zeigt deine Gesinnung recht deutlich.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Da ist doch nicht mal einer umgekommen, also eher ein Schauspiel. Es zeigt aber die Fragmentierung der Gesellschaft, die eben ensteht wenn man PC anstatt einer Kultur hat.
> Man kann wohl sagen die Scheindebatten der letzten Dekaden enden und wir treten jetzt in die Phase der Radikalisierung bei allen Gruppen.
> 
> Die identitätslosen Freaks die sich im linken Spektrum sammeln sehe ich jeden Tag. Keine Innenstadt ohne Hipster die Männlichkeit larpen wollen
> ...


Ich weiß schon, Leute wie dir ist Political Correctness ein Dorn im Auge, aber dass dadurch die Kultur ersetzt wird ist schon sehr hanebüchen. 
Sie haben eine Identität, nur weil du ein derart engstirniges Weltbild besitzt, heißt das nicht, dass sie identitätslos sind. 



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon gesagt das es keine Diskussion mehr gibt, deine "Fakten und Argumente" sind linker Propaganda Müll zur Selbstberuhigung.
> Außerdem kann dir der nächste US Präsident egal sein weil Typen wie du in Europa überwiegen und dieser Kontinent entsprechend baden geht.
> 
> Jeder der noch meint das das hier ein tolles System ist soll mal dazu schreiben wie viele Kinder er hat. Erfahrungsgemäß keine, weil alle sich nur selbst belügen und keiner an irgendwas mehr glaubt.


Nein, du diskutierst wirklich nicht. Du bringst nur simple Polemik die man schon hundertfach gesehen und gehört hat, nicht mehr. 
Ja, wohin ein Europa der Nationalisten geführt hat sieht man deutlich, nämlich in zwei Weltkriege. Super oder, die gute alte Zeit. Aber was erzähle ich dir, ist ja alles nur linke Propaganda oder?
Wenn dir das System nicht gefällt hätte ich ein paar alternative Länder für dich: Syrien,  Saudi-Arabien, Nordkorea, China, Venezuela, Somalia oder Iran. 
Oder du wanderst in die skandinavischen Länder aus, die haben hohe Geburtenraten. 



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Werden sie auf einer Staatsschule bereits Mental vergewaltigt ? Das man noch etwas besser da steht als die meisten anderen Misthaufen Länder ist auch so ein Pseudo Argument.


Welchen Ländern geht es denn nach deinen Maßstäben wirklich gut? Zähl mal auf, würde mich interessieren. Vom Lebensstandard gibts nicht viel Luft nach oben. Perfekt ist es nicht, keine Frage. Aber ich stelle mir immer die Frage: Wieso sind Leute, die hier eigentlich mit den Lebensumständen nicht zufrieden sind, noch da? Wenn das Land "etwas besser als andere Misthaufen Länder" ist, dann ziehe ich weiter. Das ist doch ein schöner Aspekt in der heutigen Zeit: Mobilität. Sicher war diese in der Moderne höher, aber mit guter Ausbildung und Qualifikation wirst du sicher in jenen Ländern bereitwillig aufgenommen, die weit besser als die Misthaufen Länder sind, oder?

Meine Güte, es ist echt schön wenn man nicht so frustriert und engstirnig ist.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du öffentlich sagst du kannst Afrikaner oder Moslems nicht ausstehen weil die stinken und dumm sind, verlierst du deinen Job.
> Aber sowas machen nur Deppen, alle anderen lügen halt einfach. Kannst es ja mal testen, wie gut die Meinungsfreiheit zu dir ist.


Soetwas hat nichts mit freier Meinungsäußerung zu tun, sondern ist ein Ehrdelikt und somit unter Umständen strafbar.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine verallgemeinerte Beleidigung ist keine Meinung.



Sag halt öffentlich weiße sind aufgrund ihrer Genetik schlauer und untermauere es mit IQ Tests. 
Oder sag das jeder ein Wahlrecht hat ist schlecht weil es mehr dumme als schlaue Menschen gibt und so nur ein Idioten System bei raus kommt.

Da wirst du unter deinen linken "aber alle sind gleich" Mitmenschen ganz schlecht aussehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Menschen beleidigen oder diffamieren hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.
> Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beschnitten wird.



Bla Bla Plattitüden, du wirst in diesem Land gecuckt und musst ordentlich Kohle abdrücken für Menschen die deine Kinder bedrohen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn das Land "etwas besser als andere Misthaufen Länder" ist, dann ziehe ich weiter. Das ist doch ein schöner Aspekt in der heutigen Zeit: Mobilität. Sicher war diese in der Moderne höher, aber mit guter Ausbildung und Qualifikation wirst du sicher in jenen Ländern bereitwillig aufgenommen, die weit besser als die Misthaufen Länder sind, oder?
> 
> Meine Güte, es ist echt schön wenn man nicht so frustriert und engstirnig ist.



Vielleicht finde ich die Krise gar nicht so schlecht ? Vielleicht bieten sich Chancen ? Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Bock zuzugucken wie das Weltbild von Leuten wie dir in einem Blutstrom abfließt.
Du hast dich bereits von deiner selbstgefälligen Art vereinnamen lassen, sowas ist tödlich wenn sich die Regeln ändern.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Sag halt öffentlich weiße sind aufgrund ihrer Genetik schlauer und untermauere es mit IQ Tests.
> Oder sag das jeder ein Wahlrecht hat ist schlecht weil es mehr dumme als schlaue Menschen gibt und so nur ein Idioten System bei raus kommt.


Ich schätze jetzt in meinem grenzenlosen Optimismus einfach mal, dass es sich hierbei um Zynsimus handelt.
Wenn nicht, dann tja, musst du dir den Stiefel mit den "dumme Menschen" wohl selber anziehen.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich schätze jetzt in meinem grenzenlosen Optimismus einfach mal, dass es sich hierbei um Zynsimus handelt.
> Wenn nicht, dann tja, musst du dir den Stiefel mit den "dumme Menschen" wohl selber anziehen.



Man ich mach doch nur Spaß, natürlich sind schwarze genauso so schlau. Denk mal an die ganzen Erfindungen und bemerkenswerten Zivilisationen die aus Afrika gekommen sind.
Warum sollte denn auch nicht jeder wählen dürfen ? Ich mein stell dir vor irgendwelche "Schlauen" wollen z.b. ein Glasfasernetz. Na da muss aber der Konter aus der Unter u. Migrantenschicht kommen,
die haben ein Recht auf ihr sozialen Einkünfte.  Das geht ja wohl vor.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Sag halt öffentlich weiße sind aufgrund ihrer Genetik schlauer und untermauere es mit IQ Tests.
> Oder sag das jeder ein Wahlrecht hat ist schlecht weil es mehr dumme als schlaue Menschen gibt und so nur ein Idioten System bei raus kommt.
> 
> Da wirst du unter deinen linken "aber alle sind gleich" Mitmenschen ganz schlecht aussehen.


Diese IQ-Tests wirst du aber nicht finden, davon abgesehen sind IQ-Tests ziemlich einseitig und unzureichend.  Wieso gibt es mehr dumme Menschen als schlaue? Woran machst du das fest?
Wenn du öffentlich sagst dass der weiße Mann schlauer ist und dafür lediglich ein paar IQ-Tests vorlegst, wirst du maximal Zuspruch von irgendwelchen White Power-Spinnern bekommen und vom Rest wirst du zurecht ausgelacht. Wäre ja nicht so als ob es diese kruden Theorien nicht schon gegeben hätte, wo man sich einen aufgrund der Genetik überlegenen Menschen zusammengesponnen hat. 



> Bla Bla Plattitüden, du wirst in diesem Land gecuckt und musst ordentlich Kohle abdrücken für Menschen die deine Kinder bedrohen.


"gecuckt"? Wie alt bist du? 12? 




> Vielleicht finde ich die Krise gar nicht so schlecht ? Vielleicht bieten sich Chancen ? Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Bock zuzugucken wie das Weltbild von Leuten wie dir in einem Blutstrom abfließt.
> Du hast dich bereits von deiner selbstgefälligen Art vereinnamen lassen, sowas ist tödlich wenn sich die Regeln ändern.


Bitte, schreib ein Buch mit deinen Weisheiten. Aber verwende dann hippe Wörter wie "gecuckt" oder "cringe Haufen"


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Man ich mach doch nur Spaß, natürlich sind schwarze genauso so schlau. Denk mal an die ganzen Erfindungen und bemerkenswerten Zivilisationen die aus Afrika gekommen sind.
> Warum sollte denn auch nicht jeder wählen dürfen ? Ich mein stell dir vor irgendwelche "Schlauen" wollen z.b. ein Glasfasernetz. Na da muss aber der Konter aus der Unter u. Migrantenschicht kommen,
> die haben ein Recht auf ihr sozialen Einkünfte.  Das geht ja wohl vor.


Mir erschließt sich jetzt ehrlichgesagt immernoch nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.
Was meinst du denn mit "dumme" und "schlaue" Personen?
Was hat das mit dem Glasfasernetz zu tun?

Und wer behauptet dauernd, dass Menschen afrikanischer Herkunft dümmer sind, als andere? 
Außer den Idioten, die in Fußballstadien mit Bananen auf dunkelhäutige Spieler schmeißen, kenne ich keinen.^^


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. August 2017)

Oh wie ich das gerade feier!
Es gibt immer wieder Hoffnungsträger, die diesen gleichgerichteten Haufen hier in Gange bringen.

Mit Modebegriffen kann ich zwar auch nichts anfangen, aber egal.

Mir geht dieses Gutmenschen-/YoloScheißegalgelaber auch auf den Sack.
Es liegt soviel in der BRiD im argen, dass es mir schleierhaft ist wie man sich wie folgt äußern kann:


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das System hier ganz gut -- zumindest  gibt es auf der Welt eine Menge Ecken, wo es nicht so gut läuft.
> Und meine Kinder sind auch begeistert -- schätze ich zumindest mal.


Aber dieser Haufen hier ist so stur, man lässt eben nichts an sich rankommen.

Und zu Trump kann ich nur sagen, dass ich den nicht annähernd so schlimm finde wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Man ich mach doch nur Spaß, natürlich sind schwarze genauso so schlau. Denk mal an die ganzen Erfindungen und bemerkenswerten Zivilisationen die aus Afrika gekommen sind.


Du solltest dich wirklich nicht auf ganz Afrika beziehen. 
Nordafrika war einst ein Hort voller Hochkulturen, Ägypten, Karthago und andere.

Aber in einer Sache hat er, so unrühmlich er sie auch ausdrückt, recht. Die linke Dreifaltigkeit ist im großen und ganzen nicht zu gebrauchen. Sie kämpfen Scheinkämpfe
oder versuchen genau so opportunistisch zu sein wie die Konservativen es unter Merkel sind.

Man regiert mit Opportunismus keinen Staat, das ist meine feste Einstellung.


----------



## der-sack88 (13. August 2017)

Was ist denn an Trump "nicht annähernd so schlimm" wie bei seinen Vorgängern? Dass er politisch bisher komplett erfolglos war und er mit seiner Linie nicht mal bei den ansonsten schon ziemlich menschenverachtenden Republikanern genug Stimmen bekommt oder vor Gerichten scheitert? Dass er zusammen mit dem ähnlich Kaputten aus Nord-Korea auf einen Atomkrieg zusteuert? Dass er Skandal an Skandal reiht und Hillarys Mails mittlerweile um das zigtausendfache überflügelt hat?
Natürlich weiß man bei Trump nie, ob alle Aktionen auf seinem Mist gewachsen sind (außer die Skandale), für das meiste erscheint er einfach als zu dämlich. Und er kommt als willenloser Egozentriker gerade recht, um für Ryan usw. die Marionette zu spielen, damit die nicht im Kreuzfeuer der Nicht-Fox-Medien stehen.

Ich finde Trump insofern super, als dass er bestens unterhält. Seine Präsidentschaft ist so ziemlich das witzigste, was seit Ewigkeiten aus den USA kam, das muss man ihm lassen. Es ist zwar schade, dass die Amis leiden müssen, aber die haben ihn ja gewählt. Hoffen wir mal, dass er außenpolitisch keine allzu großen Schäden anrichtet.


Aber wer immer noch unironisch "Gutmensch" oder "BRiD" verwendet disqualifiziert sich ja sowieso schon selbst. Wenn man so einen Müll ins Internet rotzt kneift wahrscheinlich nur der Aluhut.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn du öffentlich sagst du kannst Afrikaner oder Moslems nicht ausstehen weil die stinken und dumm sind, verlierst du deinen Job.



Vielleicht liegt es daran weil sie 

a) Nicht stinken
B) nich dumm sind.

Oh mann, was ist denn hier bitte los?




> Kannst es ja mal testen, wie gut die Meinungsfreiheit zu dir ist.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du deine Achseln auch täglich wäschst?



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Oh wie ich das gerade feier!
> Es gibt immer wieder Hoffnungsträger, die diesen gleichgerichteten Haufen hier in Gange bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso sollte man so einen geistigen Unsinn feiern?
Hoffnungsträger? Erinnert mich an an einen Österreicher.



> Und zu Trump kann ich nur sagen, dass ich den nicht annähernd so schlimm finde wie seine Vorgänger.



Trump war für mich bis vor ein paar Wochen noch etwas besser als die anderen Präsidenten.
Seitdem  er in Venezuela "eingreifen" will und in Nordkorea verbale Erst/Zweit  und Drittschläge ausführt und damit mit Millionen Menschenleben spielt,  ist Trump für mich gestorben.
Seit den Aussagen bezüglich Nordkorea  hat der Mann alle seine Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt, denn angreifen kann  er sowieso nicht, auch wenn er so tut als ob.
Kim sollte man einfach in Ruhe lassen und sein Land öffnen. Internet, Puppen, Industrie etc.. großwerden lassen und das Land der Welt öffnen. Im Gegenzug dazu friert das Land nach iranischen Vorbild die Nuklearen Bestrebungen ein,  inkl. internationaler Überwachung.
Selbst der Kriegstreiber Nummer 1 McCain hat recht, dass man sich mit solchen Provokationen in eine Sackgasse begiebt.
Aber  einen Ausweg hat er bereits gefunden, er droht Venezuela, also kann er  in Nordkorea wieder verbal abrüsten, angefangen hat er damit schon.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

Scheinbar machen sich die ultra-rechten in den USA jetzt schon die Terrortaktiken von Terroristen zueigen und fahren mit Autos in Menschenmengen:

Ku-Klux-Klan-Versammlung: Auto rast in Menschenmenge – ein Toter - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man so einen geistigen Unsinn feiern?
> Hoffnungsträger? Erinnert mich an an einen Österreicher.


Wenn sich zwei streiten...
Meinst du den Ösi, der von Amerikanern finanzielle Mittel bekam?




> Trump war für mich bis vor ein paar Wochen noch etwas besser als die anderen Präsidenten.
> Seitdem  er in Venezuela "eingreifen" will und in Nordkorea verbale Erst/Zweit  und Drittschläge ausführt und damit mit Millionen Menschenleben spielt,  ist Trump für mich gestorben.
> Seit den Aussagen bezüglich Nordkorea  hat der Mann alle seine Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt, denn angreifen kann  er sowieso nicht, auch wenn er so tut als ob.
> Kim sollte man einfach in Ruhe lassen und sein Land öffnen. Internet, Puppen, Industrie etc.. großwerden lassen und das Land der Welt öffnen. Im Gegenzug dazu friert das Land nach iranischen Vorbild die Nuklearen Bestrebungen ein,  inkl. internationaler Überwachung.
> ...



Eingreifen WILL! Abzuwarten ob es passieren wird (hoffentlich nicht).


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei streiten...
> Meinst du den Ösi, der von Amerikanern finanzielle Mittel bekam?
> 
> 
> ...


Er war nie Österreicher, aber egal^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Wenn wir über Hitler reden, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Bla Bla Plattitüden, du wirst in diesem Land gecuckt und musst ordentlich Kohle abdrücken für Menschen die deine Kinder bedrohen.



Ich zahle Steuern, damit es dem Land und damit auch mir gut geht.
Es gibt hier eine recht gute Krankenversicherung, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern -- ich habe letztens eine Doku über das US amerikanische Gesundheitssystem gesehen. Meine Fresse, die müssen pro Jahr erst mal 10.000 Dollar selbst bezahlen, bevor die Krankenkasse Leistungen bezahlt. Trotzdem betragen die Kosten für die Krankenkasse, die ja erst nach 10 riesen zahlt, 900 Dollar im Monat.
Das System ist komplett kaputt. Die Amerikaner, die im Norden leben, fahren nach Kanada und kaufen dort ihre Medikamente, weil sie in Kanada nur 1/10 kosten. 
Das kommt eben dabei heraus, wenn man dem Markt freien lauf lässt und Trump wird das mit seiner Gesundheitsreform noch weiter verschärfen.
Und meine Kinder bedroht niemand. Sie leben wie ich auch in einem sehr sicheren Land.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Und zu Trump kann ich nur sagen, dass ich den nicht annähernd so schlimm finde wie seine Vorgänger.



Wo ist denn Trump weniger schlimm?
Der hat die größte Bombe der Welt gezündet. Das hat sich nicht mal Bush Junior getraut.
Dann der Unsinn, den er gerade mit Nord Korea veranstaltet. Geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Trump weniger schlimm?
> Der hat die größte Bombe der Welt gezündet. Das hat sich nicht mal Bush Junior getraut.
> Dann der Unsinn, den er gerade mit Nord Korea veranstaltet. Geradezu lächerlich.


Das stimmt nicht ganz, Bush Junior hat es getan. Das Vorgängermodell die damals größte konventionelle Bombe der Welt die sg. Daisy Cutter 2001 in Afghanistan. 
Außerdem haben die Russen noch eine größere Bombe die 4 mal mehr Sprengkraft hat als die MOAB. 
Tzz schlecht informiert


----------



## CranberryPie (13. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar machen sich die ultra-rechten in den USA jetzt schon die Terrortaktiken von Terroristen zueigen und fahren mit Autos in Menschenmengen:
> 
> Ku-Klux-Klan-Versammlung: Auto rast in Menschenmenge – ein Toter - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung



Bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse!

Gut möglich, dass es sich hierbei um einen geistig verwirrten, traumatisierten Einzeltäter handelt. Wahrscheinlich hat er sich über die letzten Tagen blitzradikalisiert.  Davon abgesehen muss ich dich bitten, auf das Wort 'Terror' zu verzichten. Das ist ein Vorfall, keine Terror-Attacke. 

Was wir jetzt brauchen sind Lichterketten und ein runder Tisch gegen Links.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Habt ihr eigentlich den Auslöser mitbekommen? 
Die wollten ein Denkmal von General Lee demontieren. Damit macht man sich im Süden auch nicht viele Freunde.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, Bush Junior hat es getan. Das Vorgängermodell die damals größte konventionelle Bombe der Welt die sg. Daisy Cutter 2001 in Afghanistan.
> Außerdem haben die Russen noch eine größere Bombe die 4 mal mehr Sprengkraft hat als die MOAB.
> Tzz schlecht informiert



Bush habe ich damals sehr stark ignoriert. 
Trump dagegen ist wie ein Unfall -- du musst hingucken.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle Steuern, damit es dem Land und damit auch mir gut geht.
> Es gibt hier eine recht gute Krankenversicherung, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern -- ich habe letztens eine Doku über das US amerikanische Gesundheitssystem gesehen. Meine Fresse, die müssen pro Jahr erst mal 10.000 Dollar selbst bezahlen, bevor die Krankenkasse Leistungen bezahlt. Trotzdem betragen die Kosten für die Krankenkasse, die ja erst nach 10 riesen zahlt, 900 Dollar im Monat.
> Das System ist komplett kaputt. Die Amerikaner, die im Norden leben, fahren nach Kanada und kaufen dort ihre Medikamente, weil sie in Kanada nur 1/10 kosten.
> Das kommt eben dabei heraus, wenn man dem Markt freien lauf lässt und Trump wird das mit seiner Gesundheitsreform noch weiter verschärfen.
> Und meine Kinder bedroht niemand. Sie leben wie ich auch in einem sehr sicheren Land.



Wieder nur Bla Bla und anti Amerika Müll. Du zahlst deine Steuern nicht freiwillig, sondern du MUSST. Von deinem Geld bekommt jedweder Abschaum und deren Wurf einen Unterhalt. 
Das ist cuckhold wie sie im Buche steht und es wendet sich irgendwann direkt gegen dich und deine Kinder.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich jetzt ehrlichgesagt immernoch nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.
> Was meinst du denn mit "dumme" und "schlaue" Personen?
> Was hat das mit dem Glasfasernetz zu tun?
> 
> ...



Na sag ich doch, es sind diese gestrigen Idioten. Man vielleicht hast du mal ne Tochter und die stellt dir dann ihren neuen schwarzen Freund "Tyrone" vor.
Überleg mal was heutzutage alles möglich ist!



Leob12 schrieb:


> "gecuckt"? Wie alt bist du? 12?



Ja bin ich, ich mein wenn man ein Gestandener Mann ist wie Du dann ist man einfach links. 
Sich mit Afrikanern auf eine Stufe stellen und auch sein hart verdientes Steuergeld für die abzudrücken ist so richtig was für harte Erwachsene Kerle. Hut ab davor !


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wieder nur Bla Bla und anti Amerika Müll. Du zahlst deine Steuern nicht freiwillig, sondern du MUSST. Von deinem Geld bekommt jedweder Abschaum und deren Wurf einen Unterhalt.
> Das ist cuckhold wie sie im Buche steht und es wendet sich irgendwann direkt gegen dich und deine Kinder.



Anti Amerika Müll?
Dass das US Gesundheitssystem im Arsch ist, ist doch kein Müll sondern Fakt. 
Jeder Präsident hat bisher daran herumgewurschtelt, nur kam nie was brauchbares heraus, weil die Pharmalobby schlicht zu viel Macht hat und alles verhindert, damit es besser wird.

Und ich finde unser Sozialsystem gut. Niemand muss bei uns hungern oder wird nicht versorgt.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anti Amerika Müll?
> Dass das US Gesundheitssystem im Arsch ist, ist doch kein Müll sondern Fakt.
> Jeder Präsident hat bisher daran herumgewurschtelt, nur kam nie was brauchbares heraus, weil die Pharmalobby schlicht zu viel Macht hat und alles verhindert, damit es besser wird.
> 
> Und ich finde unser Sozialsystem gut. Niemand muss bei uns hungern oder wird nicht versorgt.



Ey hast recht das Gesundheitssystem hier ist das beste der Welt, es ermöglicht Rentern locker 30 Jahre länger zu leben. Man und das auf deine Kosten und du darfst denen das auch noch freiwillig ermöglichen !
Überall die ganzen alten Mumien rumlaufen zu sehen, ist doch besser als sich einen coolen Sportwagen leisten zu können.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Meine Eltern sind Rentner und ich finde es gut, dass sie noch leben.
Und ich habe Kinder -- mit einem Sportwagen kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wieder nur Bla Bla und anti Amerika Müll. Du zahlst deine Steuern nicht freiwillig, sondern du MUSST. Von deinem Geld bekommt jedweder Abschaum und deren Wurf einen Unterhalt.
> Das ist cuckhold wie sie im Buche steht und es wendet sich irgendwann direkt gegen dich und deine Kinder.
> 
> 
> ...




Und was bist du dann


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und was bist du dann



Ach noch nichts, es ist noch ein langer Weg so ein cooler linker Actionheld wie Leob12 zu werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Eltern sind Rentner und ich finde es gut, dass sie noch leben.
> Und ich habe Kinder -- mit einem Sportwagen kann ich nichts anfangen.



Ja scheiß Sportwagen, ich meine das Klima und so. Ist doch geil wenn deine Alten noch ein bischen länger in die Atmosphäre furzen können.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bush habe ich damals sehr stark ignoriert.
> Trump dagegen ist wie ein Unfall -- du musst hingucken.


Trump kann Bush Jr praktisch nur mit einem Atomkrieg übertreffen. 
Neben seinen Kriegen haben er, Clinton und sein Vater den Grundstein für die Krise 2007/8 gelegt und die Schuldigen wurden dann weder von ihm noch von Obama zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 

Also Trump hat es nicht leicht aufzuholen.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir über Hitler reden, wie kommst du darauf?


Weil er als Bürger von Österreich/Ungarn geboren wurde, nach dem Zusammenbruch hat er Österreich als Staat nicht akzeptiert und war  offiziell staatenlos. Er lebte ja nach dem Zusammenbruch auch nicht in der Ersten Republik. Hitler war, wenn man es genau nimmt, nie Österreicher. Er hat ja auch nie in der K.u.K-Armee gedient, sondern in einem bayrischen Regiment.
Er gab bei seiner Einbürgerung auch an, staatenlos zu sein, eben weil er diese Form von Österreich zutiefst abgelehnt hat. 
Was glaubst du wieso er sämtliche "Österreichs" in Österreich sofort entfernt hat. Das Bundesland Niederösterreich wurde zu Niederdonau^^


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ey hast recht das Gesundheitssystem hier ist das beste der Welt, es ermöglicht Rentern locker 30 Jahre länger zu leben. Man und das auf deine Kosten und du darfst denen das auch noch freiwillig ermöglichen !
> Überall die ganzen alten Mumien rumlaufen zu sehen, ist doch besser als sich einen coolen Sportwagen leisten zu können.



Schon bezeichnend was man geistig für ein armes Würstchen sein muss um so einen Mist von sich zu geben... 

Blos gut das du "nie" alt werden wirst...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Trump kann Bush Jr praktisch nur mit einem Atomkrieg übertreffen.
> Neben seinen Kriegen haben er, Clinton und sein Vater den Grundstein für die Krise 2007/8 gelegt und die Schuldigen wurden dann weder von ihm noch von Obama zur Rechenschaft gezogen.



Er ist auf dem besten Wege dahin. 
Und die neue Blase wächst eh wieder, nachdem er den Finanzsektor wieder dereguliert hat.
Die Banken lachen heute schon und streichen Boni ohne Ende ein und versprechen den Leuten das Blaue vom Himmel.
Aber Manager als Schuldige anzuklagen und zu verurteilen ist ja nicht nur in den USA ein Problem.
bis heute habe ich hier noch keine Anklage gegen einen VW Manager gesehen, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Regierung versucht alles, um zu verharmlosen und zu verschleiern.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neben seinen Kriegen haben er, Clinton und sein Vater den Grundstein für die Krise 2007/8 gelegt ...


Reagan vergessen? Clinton hat in erster Linie versucht zu retten was Reagan entfesselt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er ist auf dem besten Wege dahin.
> Und die neue Blase wächst eh wieder, nachdem er den Finanzsektor wieder dereguliert hat.
> Die Banken lachen heute schon und streichen Boni ohne Ende ein und versprechen den Leuten das Blaue vom Himmel.
> Aber Manager als Schuldige anzuklagen und zu verurteilen ist ja nicht nur in den USA ein Problem.
> bis heute habe ich hier noch keine Anklage gegen einen VW Manager gesehen, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Regierung versucht alles, um zu verharmlosen und zu verschleiern.


Die Banken wurden auch von Obama nicht so reguliert wie sie sollten oder gar zerschlagen. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Reagan vergessen? Clinton hat in erster Linie versucht zu retten was Reagan entfesselt hat.


Ja Reagan generell Kredite ja, aber an dem was durch die Immobilien passierte hat er nicht wirklich Anteil.


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (13. August 2017)

Haha immer so witzig Beiträge zu lesen, zu aktuellen Themen , vor allem wenn die Poster getriggert sind 
EDIT : deutsch ist schwer


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Banken wurden auch von Obama nicht so reguliert wie sie sollten oder gar zerschlagen.



Was Obama nach 2008 bei den Banken reguliert hat kann man zweifelsfrei als halbherziges nichts bezeichnen.
Das letzte mal das man den Banken und ihren Spekulationen vernünftige Daumenschrauben angelegt hat war unter Roosevelt und nach der Weltwirtschaftskrise Anfang der 1930er Jahre, wo schonmal völlig unreguliertes Zockertum von Banken und Sepkulanten für einen Crash der Weltwirtschaft gesorgt hatte.
Und da ging es in den 30er Jahren auch wirtschaftlich gut vorran und sorgten die Maßnahmen bis in die 1970er Jahre für ein relativ gesundes Finanzwesen.
Seitdem jedoch ist man von Seiten des Finanzsektors stetig bemüht alles was unter Roosevelt eingeführt wurde zu demontieren und wieder einen möglichst deregulierten Finanzmarkt zum spekulieren zu schaffen.

2008 hatten wir den ersten Dämpfer dafür bekommen, leider nur scheint das niemanden wirklich zur Besinnung gebracht zu haben, ansonsten hätte man nicht so halbherzige Regulierungen gemacht...


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Na sag ich doch, es sind diese gestrigen Idioten. Man vielleicht hast du mal ne Tochter und die stellt dir dann ihren neuen schwarzen Freund "Tyrone" vor.
> Überleg mal was heutzutage alles möglich ist!


Ja, Leute die auf "Rassenhygiene" pochen sind von gestern, das stimmt.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Obama nach 2008 bei den Banken reguliert hat kann man zweifelsfrei als halbherziges nichts bezeichnen.



Die Republikaner haben ja alles geblockt, was Obama machen wollte, und da sie die Mehrheit in beiden Häusern hatten, war Gesetze machen und durch zu kriegen extrem schwer.
Deswegen ist Obamacare auch so ein Murks geworden.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner haben ja alles geblockt, was Obama machen wollte, und da sie die Mehrheit in beiden Häusern hatten, war Gesetze machen und durch zu kriegen extrem schwer.
> Deswegen ist Obamacare auch so ein Murks geworden.



Die Gesundheitsreform wäre wohl selbst mit Demokratischer Mehrheit nicht wesentlich besser geworden, da selbst die von seinem Entwurf nicht übermäßig begeistert waren.
In Sachen soziale staatliche Leistungen tut sich die amerikanische Politik seit jeher extrem schwer, selbst dann wen es der Gesundheit aller Amerikaner nützen täte...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Richtig, alles was Sozial ist, riecht nach Sozialismus und wird von den Bürgern abgelehnt, egal ob es ihnen hilft oder nicht.
Dass sie aber ständig abgezockt werden, scheint kaum hängen zu bleiben.
Und dass sie den unfähigen Bush Junior für weitere 4 Jahre im Amt bestätigt haben, zeigt ja, dass man nur ein paar Worte über Werte und Verhalten reden muss und schon folgen alle.
Das gleiche hat Trump wiederholt und es so ins Weiße Haus geschafft.
Und mit der gleichen Methode wird er es in 3 Jahren erneut versuchen.
Dazu kommt, dass bei den Amerikanern immer die gleichen Medien geguckt und gelesen werden und die Medien können nun mal sehr gut eine Meinung ausbilden lassen.
Sieht man ja gut daran, wenn man den ganzen Tag Fox News guckt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass bei den Amerikanern immer die gleichen Medien geguckt und gelesen werden und die Medien können nun mal sehr gut eine Meinung ausbilden lassen.
> Sieht man ja gut daran, wenn man den ganzen Tag Fox News guckt.


Das ist in DE aber auch nicht wirklich anders, in Anbetracht von BILD, RTL und Co.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist in DE aber auch nicht wirklich anders, in Anbetracht von BILD, RTL und Co.



Tja, wer guckt denn den ganzen Tag in die Bild und schaut die Casting Shows bei den Privatsendern?
Trotzdem denke ich, dass wir in Deutschland noch mal einen anderen Blick auf die Welt haben als Amerikaner, die nur Fox News gucken.


----------



## amdahl (13. August 2017)

Ein anderer Blick ist richtig. So weit abseits der Neutralität wie Fox sind die Massenmedien in D sicher nicht. Dafür weicht deren Weltanschauung für mein Empfinden auf die andere Seite des politischen Spektrums ab. Und Kanäle wie "Spiegel" gibt es bei uns auch die es durchaus mit Fox aufnehmen können. Auf ein ganz so hohes Ross brauchen wir uns mit unserer Medienlandschaft nicht zu setzen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2017)

Bei uns werden die großen Medien von sehr reichen Familien kontrolliert und die sind natürlich an eine Meinung interessiert.
Sieht man ja immer mal gut, wenn die Bild gegen den einen oder anderen hetzt.
Aber bei uns gibt es öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehsender, das gibt es in den USA nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ein anderer Blick ist richtig. So weit abseits der Neutralität wie Fox sind die Massenmedien in D sicher nicht. Dafür weicht deren Weltanschauung für mein Empfinden auf die andere Seite des politischen Spektrums ab. Und Kanäle wie "Spiegel" gibt es bei uns auch die es durchaus mit Fox aufnehmen können. Auf ein ganz so hohes Ross brauchen wir uns mit unserer Medienlandschaft nicht zu setzen.


Mittlerweile hast du aber einen POTUS der Dinge auf Fox sieht, darüber twittert und die Fox-Medien zitieren ihn dann wieder. Solche Zustände gibt es hier nicht. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (13. August 2017)

Stimmt. Hier haben wir nur Medien die ihn dafür kritisieren dass er Gewalt von beiden Seiten -linken und rechten Extremisten- verurteilt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Och den von der Bild eingesetzten und später abgeschossenen Präsidenten hatten wir auch schon. Nur hat der Präsident bei uns halt nicht sonderlich viel Macht.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, Leute die auf "Rassenhygiene" pochen sind von gestern, das stimmt.



Eben ich denk auch, ich mein wer will denn nicht eine coole Baby Sammlung verschiedenster Ethnien. Die kann man Sammeln wie Pokemons und miteinander kreuzen und tauschen !
Wir weißen Menschen haben doch immer nur Krieg gemacht !



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon bezeichnend was man geistig für ein armes Würstchen sein muss um so einen Mist von sich zu geben...
> 
> Blos gut das du "nie" alt werden wirst...



Man du hast da was falsch verstanden. Alte Menschen sind richtig toll, ich fühl mich immer mehr wie im Museum und das ohne Eintrittspreis !


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. August 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hier haben wir nur Medien die ihn dafür kritisieren dass er Gewalt von beiden Seiten -linken und rechten Extremisten- verurteilt.



Ich finde Trumps Aussage diesbezüglich kritiwürdig, weil ein Rechter Spinner das Auto genommen hat, Gewalt sicher von beiden Seiten, aber von der einen doch mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Eben ich denk auch, ich mein wer will denn nicht eine coole Baby Sammlung verschiedenster Ethnien. Die kann man Sammeln wie Pokemons und miteinander kreuzen und tauschen !
> Wir weißen Menschen haben doch immer nur Krieg gemacht !


"Kreuzen"?
Wie willst du zwei homo sapiens miteinander "kreuzen"?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das jetzt schon immernoch Ironie ist, oder?


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Kreuzen"?
> Wie willst du zwei homo sapiens miteinander "kreuzen"?
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das jetzt schon immernoch Ironie ist, oder?



Nein wir müssen hier ehrlich sein. Aber wir können den Rassismus auf diese Weise überwinden. Am besten weiße Gene nach und nach aussieben, dann enden auch die Kriege und die Umweltverschmutzung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Dein "Argument" besteht also darin es sein zu lassen weil sich dadurch nichts ändert?


----------



## amdahl (13. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich finde Trumps Aussage diesbezüglich kritiwürdig, weil ein Rechter Spinner das Auto genommen hat, Gewalt sicher von beiden Seiten, aber von der einen doch mehr.


Leider dürfte es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein zu quantifizieren von welcher Seite mehr Gewalt ausgeht. Dieser Einzelfall hier ist ja nicht repräsentativ. Und selbst hier gibt es Anlass genauer hinzusehen. Dann sieht man beispielsweise dass die friedlichen Gegendemonstranten vermummt und mit Knüppeln ausgerüstet angetreten sind. Auch ist es schwer zu klassifizieren welche Art von Gewalt "mehr zählt". Ein Totgefahrener oder 5 Schwerverletzte? Das wird schnell zynisch.
Und eben darum ist es eigentlich eine völlig normale Politikeraussage Gewalt von beiden Seiten zu verurteilen. Das hört man so oder so ähnlich andauernd von allen möglichen Politikern. Nur Trump wird dafür kritisiert.


----------



## CPFUUU (13. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dein "Argument" besteht also darin es sein zu lassen weil sich dadurch nichts ändert?



Es sind zu viele Ebenen Ironie aufgetragen. Jemand dessen Karriere Gipfel es ist Foren Mod zu sein kann das schnell überfordern.  
Das soll nicht heißen das du dumm bist oder so. Wir sind alle gleich und gleich schlau und es gibt keine Unterschiede. Wir sind der Schwarm.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

Ich kenne niemanden dessen größter Karriereerfolg Forenmoderation ist, also kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ob sojemand damit überfordert wäre.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Trump hätte aber die Rechten direkter kritisieren können, denn offenbar kam der Mörder aus den Reihen des Ku Klux Klans.
Darüber hinaus ist der auch in den USA verboten. Wo war also die Polizei?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump hätte aber die Rechten direkter kritisieren können, denn offenbar kam der Mörder aus den Reihen des Ku Klux Klans.
> Darüber hinaus ist der auch in den USA verboten. Wo war also die Polizei?



Soweit mir bekannt ist ist der Ku-Klux-Klan den USA an und für sich nicht verboten, hast du eine Quelle die das belegen würde, das dies der Fall sein soll? Oder beruhte das jetzt auf vermeindlichen Erinnerungen?
Entsprechend bestand auch keine Veranlassung das die Polizei, die ja vor Ort war und die Demo abgesichert hat,  die Demonstration auflöst.

*edit* Übrigens ist der Ku-Klux-Klan auch in Deutschland nicht verboten.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Der Ku Klux Klan wurde doch mit dem Ku Klux Acts von 1871 verboten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2017)

In Amerika ust die Meinungsfreiheit deutlich umfassender, als in Deutschland.

Deshalb sind dort auch solche Gruppierungen sowie das Zeigen von entsprechender Symbolik erlaubt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass die da mit Nazi Flaggen durch die Gegend laufen.
Den Nazis in den USA ist der Ku Kux Klan sowieso viel zu liberal.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sollte er dann mal damit anfangen
> 
> Thesen wie, der Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo könnte eine False Flag Operation sein, scheinen mir keine wissentschaftlich untermauerten Thesen zu sein, sondern Futter für VT'ler.
> Aber wer's mag.....



Es gibt übrigens Belege für beide Theorien, nur mal so nebenbei.
Und nur so kann man unabhägig forschen, mit offenem Ergebnis. Man kann nicht zuvor ein Wunschergebnis annehmen und darauf hinarbeiten.
Ganser ist einer der Top Friedensforscher in Europa und gern gesehener Gast an vielen Unis.
Wenn die Unis das was er dor an Vorträgen hält, für eine schwachsinnige VT halten, würde ihn kaum jemand einladen.
Du hast dir doch noch nie einen Vortag angesehen von dem Mann, also was willst du darüber scho wissen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und das Buch über die geheime Armee der Nato ist also nur so entstanden?



Das Buch ist erstklassig und basiert nur auf Fakten.



> Und weil jemand einen Doktor titel hat, ist er also automatisch seriös und hat immer Recht?



Bei  dir ist jeder, der bei Anschlägen aufgrund von Vorwissen aus der  Vergangenheit (Nato Geheimarmeen) in beide Richtung forscht, ja ein  unseriöser Trottel.
Ich kann eigentlich gar nicht glauben dass im Zeitalter des Internets den Lügen der Regierungen noch geglaubt wird.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2017)

Doch, man kann ein Ergebnis annehmen und dann darauf hinarbeiten. Nennt sich Forschungsfrage und die wird entweder bestätigt oder nicht. 

Ob Ganser bei seinen Vorträgen hauptsächlich über 9/11 spricht oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich nicht, denn er hat genug andere Felder über die er sicher viel weiß. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Gott, nach der Veröffentlichung ihres neuen Buches weiß man direkt wieder warum einen Hillary Clinton einfach nicht sympatisch sein kann:



> Während Sanders sich um Gesundheitspolitik kümmerte, veröffentlichte seine Rivalin Hillary Clinton gestern ihr neues Buch What Happened,  in dem sie dem Senator maßgeblich für ihre Niederlage gegen Donald  Trump verantwortlich macht. Seine "Attacken" und "unrealistischen  Versprechen" ermutigten ihren Worten nach nämlich "Sexisten". Außerdem  habe sich Sanders als Unabhängiger nicht den Interessen der  Demokratischen Partei untergeordnet.
> 
> Bernie Sanders bringt Entwurf fur allgemeine Krankenversicherung ein | Telepolis



Jetzt soll Sanders auch noch Schuld an ihrer Niederlage sein, weil er sich nicht ihrer Kandidatur untergeordnet hat...


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Sie hat auch schon eine Erklärung dafür, warum sie verloren hat.

Hillary Clinton über ihre Niederlage: Wer alles schuld ist

Die Idee, dass sie einfach extrem unbliebt ist, die kam ihr natürlich nicht. 

Und es war auch nicht Bernie Sanders der ihr geschadet hat, sondern die Demokraten haben ganz massiv Bernie Sanders geschadet.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hat auch schon eine Erklärung dafür, warum sie verloren hat.
> 
> Hillary Clinton über ihre Niederlage: Wer alles schuld ist
> 
> Die Idee, dass sie einfach extrem unbliebt ist, die kam ihr natürlich nicht. Und es war auch nicht Bernie Sanders der ihr geschadet hat, sondern die Demokraten haben ganz massiv Bernie Sanders geschadet.



Ja wie hat es Angela Merkel als Frau eigentlich nur schaffen können Bundeskanzlerin zu werden, hätte die nicht genauso verlieren müssen weil sie eine Frau ist?


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2017)

Es ist auch immer die Frage, was hat Clinton rein objektiv falsch gemacht, dass sie nicht gewählt wurde?

Mehr als die Hälfte der Amerikaner waren eigentlich am Ende für sie, doch Trump hatte dann in den "Swing States" mehr Wahlmänner, deswegen hat er gewonnen.

Kommt eben davon, wenn man ein Wahlsystem hat, das noch auf die Zeit zurückgeht, als in den USA noch die Postkutschen gefahren sind...


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Ich finde die Kritik am Wahlsystem immer ein bisschen hilflos (auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es überarbeitet gehört):

1) Gerade Frau Clinton als langjährige Politikerin weiß ganz genau wie das System funktioniert. Sie hatten die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie Trump (und angesichts der medialen Hexenjagd gegen ihn, die bessere Berichterstattung).

2) Ich finde es höchst fragwürdig, aus dem aktuellen Wahlergebnis (das ja mit dem aktuellen Wahlsystem erzielt wurde) abzuleiten, wie das Ganze mit einem anderen Wahlsystem ausgesehen hätte.

Ganz konkret sieht es doch wie folgt aus. In Swing States gehen natürlich besonders viele Leute wählen, weil der Wähler weiß, dass es hier um jede Stimme geht.

Aber wie sieht es mit den sicheren Staaten aus? In einem republikanischen dominierten Staat gegen Demokraten eher weniger zur Urne, weil sie wissen, es bringt nichts (da kein Verhältniswahlrecht) und in demokratischen dominierten Staaten ist es genau anders rum.

Daher kann niemand wissen, ob Frau Clinton das gleiche Ergebnis auch mit einem anderen Wahlsystem erzielt hätte. Die Amerikaner kennen das Wahlsystem nun mal so und genauso wählen sie auch. Ob sie mit einem anderen, völlig anderen Wahlsystem, immer noch so gewählt hatten, ist reine Spekulation. 

Letzten Endes zählt folgendes. Es gab eine demokratische Wahl (auch wenn ich das Mehrheitswahlrecht persönlich ablehne) und diese hat Herr Trump nach den Regeln (die für alle Kandidaten gleich waren) des amerikanischen Systems gewonnen. Fertig.


----------



## amdahl (13. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Gerade Frau Clinton als langjährige Politikerin weiß ganz genau wie das System funktioniert. Sie hatten die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie Trump (und angesichts der medialen Hexenjagd gegen ihn, die bessere Berichterstattung).


Darüber gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Trump hatte/hat gerade durch die pausenlose Berichterstattung über ihn eine um ein Vielfaches höhere Präsenz als alle anderen Kandidaten. Größtenteils negative Presse außerhalb von Fox und Konsorten, das ist schon richtig. Da kommt aber dann zum tragen dass es keine wirklich schlechte Publicity gibt. Auch die liberalen Medien haben ihm zum Wahlsieg verholfen, einfach indem sie Trump nonstop Bildschirmpräsenz und Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt haben.


----------



## OField (14. September 2017)

@Amdahl nach der Logik müssen wir Angst haben, dass die AfD bald die Mehrheit im Bundestag stellt


----------



## amdahl (14. September 2017)

Die überproportionale Präsenz in der Berichterstattung schadet ihnen sicher weniger als manchem lieb ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Die überproportionale Präsenz in der Berichterstattung schadet ihnen sicher weniger als manchem lieb ist.



Letztendlich sind es aber immer nur die Fans, die weiterhin Afd wählen.
Dass die Weidel die Diskussion verlassen hat, hat unentschlossene Wähler sicher nicht zur Afd getrieben.
Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass Weidel nicht mit Kritik umgehen kann und daher das Weite gesucht hat.
Für einen Spitzenpolitiker ist das gar nicht gut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juni 2018)

Ruckzug aus UN-Menschenrechtsrat: Warum Europa dem amerikanischen Beispiel folgen sollte 

Sehr viele berechtigte Punkte. Der "Menschenrechtsrat" der UN ist eine einzige Farce.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juni 2018)

Du bist auch reichlich naiv und läßt dich von dem Spektakel der Trump Administration einlullen!

Bei aller berechtigten Kritik am UN-Menschenrechtsrat, habe ich bis jetzt nicht Trump jemals über irgendwelche Menschenrechte, in Saudi Arabien, China, Nord Korea oder Russland reden hören, im Gegentei die sind alle total great.

In Wirklichkeit geht es doch nur um die Kritik an Israel und seinen eigenen momentanen Verstößen gegen die Menschenrechte an der mexikanischen Grenze, duch die Trennung von Eltern und Kindern und die Unterbringung der Kinder in Käfiglagern!
Da tritt man natürlich mal schnell aus, passt auch zur sonstigen Israel Politik und dem eigenen Verhalten, Kinder als politisches Faustfand zu benutzen, könnte ja berechtigterweise verurteilt werden.

Und solche Leute wie der Welt Korrespondent, der seine Meinung geschrieben hat, keinen Bericht und du, fallen auf diese Staffage rein!
Aber laßt euch mal weiter von diesem narzistischen und skrupellosen Arschloch an der Nase herumführen.

Umgang mit Kindern an US-Grenze: "Als Amerikaner schame ich mich zutiefst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2018)

Warum der Rückzug aus dem UN-"Menschenrechtsrat" richtig ist, erklärt der Artikel.

Ferner hat Trump die Trennung just beendet. 

Aber zum Glück wird illegalen Einwanderern auch in Zukunft in den USA der Prozess gemacht. Das ist der richtige Weg und das Gebot der Stunde


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juni 2018)

Es ist eigentlich sinnlos hier noch zu posten 

Offene Briefe bringen bei Trump sowieso nichts,
der hat doch ohnehin schon Nägeln mit Köpfen gemacht 

Ich bin aber mal gespannt, ob es zukünftigen amerikanischen Präsidenten (-innen) gelingen wird,
diesen Scherbenhaufen wieder etwas zu kitten zu können


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2018)

Schlimm ist ja, dass man Trump mal wieder beim Lügen erwischt hat.
Der alte Knallkopp.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja, dass man Trump mal wieder beim Lügen erwischt hat.


Der ist schlimmer als Münchhausen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja, dass man Trump mal wieder beim Lügen erwischt hat.
> Der alte Knallkopp.



Stimmt, Trump ist ja auch der einzige Politiker der lügt. Ist quasi sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal...

Manche Leute


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Trump ist ja auch der einzige Politiker der lügt. Ist quasi sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal...
> 
> Manche Leute


Das anderen Politiker lügen will ich nicht ausschließen. Aber keiner lügt so offensichtlich und häufig wie Trump.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Die anderen Politiker haben so viel Vertrauen zerschlagen, dass den Leuten Trumps Lügen egal sind und das ist die wahre Tragödie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die anderen Politiker haben so viel Vertrauen zerschlagen, dass den Leuten Trumps Lügen egal sind und das ist die wahre Tragödie.



Nur deshalb konnte jemand wie Trump überhaupt Präsident werden. Die Altpolitiker haben mit ihrer Politik zu viel kaputt gemacht. Sieht man ja auch in Deutschland. Es ist Frau Merkels falsche Politik, die die AfD stark macht.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Naja, in Wirklichkeit haben nur ca 25% also 1/4 der Amerikaner Trump gewählt. Die meisten sind nicht für Trump und denen sind seine Lügen auch nicht egal. Er steht ständig unter genauer Beobachtung. Und macht er einen schweren Fehler ist er weg.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Das ist doch ein hanebüchenes Argument.
Wer nicht gewählt hat muss Trump mindestens akzeptieren und auch wenn das US Wahlsystem nicht perfekt ist haben doch genug Leute Trump gewählt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Das ist nicht hanebüchen sondern ein Fakt und die Wahrheit. Man muß nicht so tun als wenn die gesamte USA hinter den Präsidenten steht. Das ist nämlich nicht so... eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn er zu wenig Rückhalt hätte, dann wäre er nicht Präsident. Punkt, Ende, Schluss.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2018)

Was ist der letzte Post eigentlich für eine Einstellung/Aussage?

Trump hat bei der Wahl gegen Clinton, noch nichtmal die Mehrheit der Stimmen gehabt, sondern ist nur auf grund des Wahlsystems Präsident geworden, Clinton hatte 3 Millionen Stimmen mehr als Trump.

Dazu würde ich mich mal mit dem US Wahlrecht beschäftigen, vor allen dingen wie schwer es für Schwarze und Latinos gemacht wird, in einzelnen Bundesstaaten als Wähler registriert zu werden und wie teilweise Bundesstaaten versuchen, Minderheiten mit "Verwaltungshürden" am Wählen zu hindern.
Das ist doch alles nicht neu, sondern wurde doch schon bei Al Gore gegen George W Bush diskutiert und es wurde darüber berichtet, bei dieser Wahl waren es aber eklatant wesentlich weniger Stimmen, die der Sieger bekommen hat.

Nur weil dir diese Argumente nicht passen, schreist du Punkt, Ende, Schluss?! Das ist immer die Postion , wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat,


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

> Trump hat bei der Wahl gegen Clinton, noch nichtmal die Mehrheit der Stimmen gehabt, sondern ist nur auf grund des Wahlsystems Präsident geworden, Clinton hatte 3 Millionen Stimmen mehr als Trump.


Und wieder bist du die Person, die nicht lesen kann. Gar nicht, überhaupt nicht, schlicht unfähig dazu einfachste Aussagen zu verstehen.
Für dich:


> Wer nicht gewählt hat muss Trump mindestens akzeptieren und auch wenn das *US Wahlsystem nicht perfekt* ist haben doch *genug *Leute Trump gewählt.


Du musst mir nicht sagen, dass es bei Trump nicht die Mehrheit war, aber ich hab auch genug geschrieben. *Genug*! 

Das ist halt das US Wahlsystem, das im übrigen keine andere demokratische Vorlage hat sondern sich von der Wahl des Kaisers im Heiligen römischen Reiches ableitet und in den USA gab es keinen erfolgreichen Widerstand gegen die grundsätzliche Ordnung
und deswegen bleibt altes bestehen, was schon veraltet/vielleicht nie aktuell war.

Oder willst du jetzt sagen, dass Trump nicht der Legitime Präsident ist?


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2018)

Habe ich nicht gesagt!

Es wäre aber durchaus untersuchenswert und das wurde ja in der Vergangenheit schon oft gemacht, mit haarsträubenden Ergebnissen, wie replupikanisch geführte "redneck" Staaten, Schwarze und Latinos mit unsaubstern Mitteln an  Wahlen hindern!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Gut, aber führen wir nochmal zusammen.
Headcrash meinte, dass nur 25% der Amerikaner Trump gewählt haben und was soll diese Aussage in diesem Kontext anderes sein als Zweifel an der Legitimität des US Präsidenten?
Dem hab ich nur vehement widersprochen. Er hat genug Rückhalt und ich denke leider, dass er noch genug Rückhalt hat um wiedergewählt zu werden. Aber ich bin nicht vor Ort und kenne die Stimmung nicht so gut, 
aber von hier aus gesehen steht es nicht so gut um die Demokraten.



> Es wäre aber durchaus untersuchenswert und das wurde ja in der Vergangenheit schon oft gemacht, mit haarsträubenden Ergebnissen, wie replupikanisch geführte "redneck" Staaten, Schwarze und Latinos mit unsaubstern Mitteln an Wahlen hindern!


Ja sollte man immer drauf achten, aber mWn. ist dieses Problem seit der Bürgerrechtsbewegungen immer weiter Rückläufig.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, aber führen wir nochmal zusammen.
> Headcrash meinte, dass nur 25% der Amerikaner Trump gewählt haben und was soll diese Aussage in diesem Kontext anderes sein als Zweifel an der Legitimität des US Präsidenten?
> Dem hab ich nur vehement widersprochen. Er hat genug Rückhalt und ich denke leider, dass er noch genug Rückhalt hat um wiedergewählt zu werden. Aber ich bin nicht vor Ort und kenne die Stimmung nicht so gut,
> aber von hier aus gesehen steht es nicht so gut um die Demokraten.


Ich hatte nur einen Fakt genannt weil du zuvor geschrieben hast



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die anderen Politiker haben so viel Vertrauen zerschlagen, *dass den Leuten Trumps Lügen egal sind und das ist die wahre Tragödie.*



Ich habe nicht die Legitimität seiner Wahl angezweifelt, sondern das den Leuten seine Lügen egal sind. Wen meinst du denn mit "den Leuten"? Die Mehrheit der Amerikaner kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

> Ich habe nicht die Legitimität seiner Wahl angezweifelt, sondern das den Leuten seine Lügen egal sind. Wen meinst du denn mit "den Leuten"? Die Mehrheit der Amerikaner kann es ja nicht sein.


Klar kann ich das sagen, man nehme seine Wähler plus die Nichtwähler (Wahlbeteiligung 58,9 Prozent)
Ich unterstelle der absoluten Mehrheit der Nichtwähler, dass ihnen Trump egal ist oder sie ihn tolerieren. Mindestens, dass sie ihn weit genug zu akzeptieren nicht wählen zu gehen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Ok das kann man so oder so sehen. Aber vielleicht haben sie auch nur nicht gewählt weil sie weder Pest noch Cholera wollten und sich andere Politiker wünschen. Ob ihnen das wirklich egal ist was Herr Trump dann veranstaltet sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Nun die Amis konnten sich ihre Pest und Cholera auch als Auswahl wählen


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

Tja, Europas eigene Strafzölle, als Antwort auf Trumps Strafzölle, zeigen scheinbar schon erste Wirkung.
Harley-Davidson will seine Produktion außerhalb der USA in denn nächsten 9 bis 18 Monaten stärken, um so zu verhindern das es zu höheren Preisen für Käufer in der EU kommt (im Schnitt 2200 Euro mehr).
Bis die Auslagerung über die Bühne ist will Harley die Mehrkosten aus eigener Tasche zahlen, was Harley etwa 45 Millionen Euro kosten wird.
Scheint so als wolle Harley-Davidson nicht auf die EU, welche der zweitwichtigste Absatzmarkt des Unternehmens ist, verzichten.

Trump wird es freuen, gehen schon die ersten amerikanischen Jobs durch seinen Handelskrieg flötten. 

Harley-Davidson verlagert wegen EU-Zollen Produktion aus den USA | WEB.DE


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, Europas eigene Strafzölle, als Antwort auf Trumps Strafzölle, zeigen scheinbar schon erste Wirkung.
> Harley-Davidson will seine Produktion außerhalb der USA in denn nächsten 9 bis 18 Monaten stärken, um so zu verhindern das es zu höheren Preisen für Käufer in der EU kommt (im Schnitt 2200 Euro mehr).
> Bis die Auslagerung über die Bühne ist will Harley die Mehrkosten aus eigener Tasche zahlen, was Harley etwa 45 Millionen Euro kosten wird.
> Scheint so als wolle Harley-Davidson nicht auf die EU, welche der zweitwichtigste Absatzmarkt des Unternehmens ist, verzichten.
> ...



Das Harley-Davidson mehr in Brasilien, Thailand und Indien produzieren werden wird,
ist doch keine Folge der höheren Zölle 

Alleine durch die niedrigeren Arbeits-und Produktionskosten,
holt man doch die Kosten locker wieder rein,
das wäre so oder so passiert 

Durch die niedrigeren Steuernsätze für Unternehmen in den USA, potenziert sich das noch mehr

... Und wer fährt denn in Europa eine Harley?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... Und wer fährt denn in Europa eine Harley?



Offensichtlich viele, wenn man den Zahlen von Harley glauben darf. 
Und zum Glück esse ich keine Erdnussbutter und mag lieber schottischen Whisky.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Offensichtlich viele, wenn man den Zahlen von Harley glauben darf.
> Und zum Glück esse ich keine Erdnussbutter und mag lieber schottischen Whisky.



Dieses Lifestylegefühl wird aber in Zukunft relativ schnell abnehmen,

wenn da draufsteht "Made in Timbuktu"


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

Na ja, wenns um Lifestyle geht, frag ich mich, wieso alle Apple kaufen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenns um Lifestyle geht, frag ich mich, wieso alle Apple kaufen.



Weil es vielen noch zu gut geht,

warte mal noch 10 Jahre ab


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Oberstes US-Gericht erklärt Trumps Einreiseverbot für rechtmaßig

Sehr gute Entscheidung vom Supreme Court


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2018)

Also der Richter, der von Trump ernannt wurde, stimmt für Trump.
Na ja -- Vetternwirtschaft eben.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung vom Supreme Court



Warum? Ernstgemeinte Frage. Denn an irgendwelche nennenswerten Straftaten von eingereisten Buergern des Iran, aus dem Jemen, Libyen, Somalia oder Syrien erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht. Ohnehin ist der Markt fuer Gewaltverbrechen, gerne mit Schusswaffen, mit Einheimischen mindestens ge- wenn nicht uebersaettigt. "Witzigerweise" sieht der 45er (sic!) da aber so gar keinen Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also der Richter, der von Trump ernannt wurde, stimmt für Trump.
> Na ja -- Vetternwirtschaft eben.



Das ist nun nichts neues in den USA...
Systemfehler


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also der Richter, der von Trump ernannt wurde, stimmt für Trump.
> Na ja -- Vetternwirtschaft eben.



So viele Fehler in einem kleinen Post, ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. 

Nehmen wir das offensichtlichste zuerst. 

Oberster Gerichtshof der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia

Trump hat bisher genau einen Richter ernannt. Ein Richter gar nicht alleine einen Beschluss fassen, also haben auch andere - nicht von Trump ernannte - Richter für diesen Beschluss gestimmt.

Das Richter generell der Politik des Präsidenten folgen, der sie ernannt hat, ist nichts, was mit Trump begonnen hat, das war schon vorher so. Das der Präsident die Richter ernennt - und der Senat diesen zustimmen muss - hat nichts mit Vetternwirtschaft zu tun, das ist der verfassungsmäßige Ablauf in den USA.

Aber hey, hauptsache gegen Trump gewettert, gell?



JePe schrieb:


> Warum? Ernstgemeinte Frage. Denn an irgendwelche nennenswerten Straftaten von eingereisten Buergern des Iran, aus dem Jemen, Libyen, Somalia oder Syrien erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht. Ohnehin ist der Markt fuer Gewaltverbrechen, gerne mit Schusswaffen, mit Einheimischen mindestens ge- wenn nicht uebersaettigt. "Witzigerweise" sieht der 45er (sic!) da aber so gar keinen Handlungsbedarf?



Weil der Supreme Court die Macht der Exekutive stärkt, zu bestimmen, wer ins Land darf und wer nicht. Das finde ich gut, vorallem nach dem die Demokraten - wahrheitswidrig - bisher immer behauptet hätten, das wäre nicht zulässig.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil der Supreme Court die Macht der Exekutive stärkt, zu bestimmen, wer ins Land darf und wer nicht. Das finde ich gut, vorallem nach dem die Demokraten - wahrheitswidrig - bisher immer behauptet hätten, das wäre nicht zulässig.



Der Supreme Court gehoert zu den sog. "Checks & Balances"; es ist nicht seine Aufgabe, der "Exekutive" den Weg freizuraeumen, damit die ihre Agenda durchsetzen kann.

"Wer ins Land darf und wer nicht", auch wenn es Dein Lieblingsthema ist, entscheidet die "Exekutive" auch nicht nach Bauchgefuehl, sondern nach Faktenlage. Sollte sie jedenfalls. Warum nun libysche Geschaeftsleute ein groesseres Risiko fuer die Sicherheit der USA sein sollten als Handelsreisende aus Nordkorea oder Gewuerzhaendler aus Afghanistan, konnte mir bisher niemand wirklich erklaeren. Du btw auch nicht. Weshalb der Verdacht naheliegt, dass es sich eben doch um eine Bauchentscheidung, damit bestenfalls Willkuer und schlimmstenfalls Diskriminierung handelt. Immerhin vier der neun Richter sahen das wohl aehnlich. Was daran nun "wow" sein soll, weiss, wie so oft, nur der schrullige Onkel aus der Wella-Werbung.

Ueberhaupt. Die "Exekutive". Besteht die nur noch aus einer Person? Haelst Du das fuer einen anstrebenswerten Zustand? Fuer mich klingt das nach Fuehrerstaat. Erdogan, Putin, Trump. Who is next?

Gruselig, wie viele daran offenkundig Gefallen finden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2018)

Wenn die Exekutive nur aus einer Person besteht hat das gar nichts mit Führerstaat zu tun, da die anderen 2 bzw 3 Gewalten noch unabhängig sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Supreme Court gehoert zu den sog. "Checks & Balances"; es ist nicht seine Aufgabe, der "Exekutive" den Weg freizuraeumen, damit die ihre Agenda durchsetzen kann.



Richtig, es hat (unter anderem) die Aufgabe zu prüfen, ob die Exekutive oder aber die Legislative ihre Rechte gemäß der Verfassung nutzt. 

Ihm vorliegenden Fall hat das Gericht das auf eine konkrete Handlung der Exekutive hin bejaht. 



JePe schrieb:


> "Wer ins Land darf und wer nicht", auch wenn es Dein Lieblingsthema ist, entscheidet die "Exekutive" auch nicht nach Bauchgefuehl, sondern nach Faktenlage. Sollte sie jedenfalls. Warum nun libysche Geschaeftsleute ein groesseres Risiko fuer die Sicherheit der USA sein sollten als Handelsreisende aus Nordkorea oder Gewuerzhaendler aus Afghanistan, konnte mir bisher niemand wirklich erklaeren. Du btw auch nicht.



Im Idealfall erklärt die Exekutive ihre Handlungen. Verpflichtend ist es nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb der Verdacht naheliegt, dass es sich eben doch um eine Bauchentscheidung, damit bestenfalls Willkuer und schlimmstenfalls Diskriminierung handelt. Immerhin vier der neun Richter sahen das wohl aehnlich.



Und fünf der neuen Richter halt nicht. Und damit ist die Entscheidung des US-Präsidenten verfassungsmäßig gewesen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt. Die "Exekutive". Besteht die nur noch aus einer Person? Haelst Du das fuer einen anstrebenswerten Zustand?



Wenn man es ganz strengt nimmt, ja, dann besteht die Exekutive in den USA aus einer Person bzw. ist sehr stark auf eine Person ausgerichtet. Nämlich auf den US-Präsidenten. Und wegen der starken Stellung des US-Präsidenten innerhalb des politischen Systems der USA gibt es ja das – von dir genannte – Verfahren der "Checks & Balances". Damit die Exekutive nicht tut und lässt was sie will.

Also funktioniert der Rechtsstaat. 

Die Exekutive der USA hat eine Handlung vorgenommen (in diesem Fall das Dekret des Präsidenten über ein Einreiseverbot). Die Zulässigkeit dieser Handlung wurde in Frage gestellt

Die Judikative hat ein Urteil dazu gefällt und die Zulässigkeit bejaht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer mich klingt das nach Fuehrerstaat. Erdogan, Putin, Trump. Who is next?



Die Unterschiede im politischen System zwischen Russland und Türkei auf der einen Seite und der USA auf der anderen sind doch schon erkennbar, oder nicht?

Ich wüsste nicht, was es rechtfertigt Trump auf einer Stelle mit Putin oder Erdogan zu stellen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Gruselig, wie viele daran offenkundig Gefallen finden.



Gruselig finde ich den Vergleich Trumps mit Putin oder Erdogan.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Exekutive nur aus einer Person besteht hat das gar nichts mit Führerstaat zu tun, da die anderen 2 bzw 3 Gewalten noch unabhängig sind.



Das ist der springende Punkt, der die USA von der Türkei oder Russland unterscheidet.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gruselig finde ich den Vergleich Trumps mit Putin oder Erdogan.


Warum? Er räumt doch auch gerne alle seine Gegner aus dem Weg. Das haben ja alle drei gemeinsam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum? Er räumt doch auch gerne alle seine Gegner aus dem Weg. Das haben ja alle drei gemeinsam.



So wie es Putin und Erdogan tun? Na dafür hätte ich gerne Beweise. 

Nahezu die komplette Medienlandschaft in den USA schaut bei Trump übergenau hin und berichtet über alles, was er tut. 

Machen das die Medien in der Türkei oder Russland?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie es Putin und Erdogan tun? Na dafür hätte ich gerne Beweise.


Er hat doch schon den FBI Chef und zahlreiche Minister und Berater entlassen. Weil sie ihm unangenehm wurden...


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat doch schon den FBI Chef und zahlreiche Minister und Berater entlassen. Weil sie ihm unangenehm wurden...



Diese Leute zu entlassen steht ihm verfassungsmäßig zu. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er dabei Vorschriften missachtet hätte. Also ist das ist kein Beweis dafür, dass Trump auf einer Stufe mit Putin oder Erdogan steht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute zu entlassen steht ihm verfassungsmäßig zu. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er dabei Vorschriften missachtet hätte.


Das mag sein. Die Vorgehensweise ist aber sehr ähnlich.

Und ganz ehrlich das FBI sollte unabhängig sein. Und kein Präsident einfach den FBI Chef entlassen können. Das sollte wenn dann das Parlament entscheiden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Die Vorgehensweise ist aber sehr ähnlich.



Aber ist es rechtlich ein Unterschied und das ist der Knackpunkt. Der US-Präsident kann tun und lassen, was er will, solange der seine Kompetenzen nicht überschreitet. 

Sollte er das tun (oder nur andeuten es zu tun), wird die Opposition sich schneller an Gerichte wenden, als Trump Twitter sagen kann. 

Die Öffentlichkeit und die Medien schauen doch genau hin, was Trump tut. Alleine das eine Entscheidung von ihm vor dem obersten Gericht verhandelt wurde (und dort mit einer knappen Mehrheit 5 zu 4 entschieden wurde) ist doch schon ein immenser Unterschied zu Erdogan und Putin.

Man kann ja Trump gerne und viel kritisieren, wenn man das möchte, aber ihn auf einer Stelle mit Putin oder Erdogan zu stellen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Die Vorgehensweise ist aber sehr ähnlich.



Also Lincoln hat noch Journalisten verhaften lassen^^


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute zu entlassen steht ihm verfassungsmäßig zu. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er dabei Vorschriften missachtet hätte. Also ist das ist kein Beweis dafür, dass Trump auf einer Stufe mit Putin oder Erdogan steht.



Erdogan und Putin missachten auch kein geltendes, nationales Recht; allenfalls beugen sie es und da, wo es ihnen im Weg steht, aendern sie es eben. Der eine macht das per Volksentscheid, der andere hat eine Duma als Kulisse und Blondie regiert halt per Dekret.

Und Nein, in der Tat stelle ich die unheiligen drei Koenige nicht auf eine Stufe - jedenfalls noch nicht. Nur liegt das eher an den Praegungen und Geschichten der jeweiligen Laender und weniger an den Akteuren selbst. Denn da sind die Parallelen eigentlich unuebersehbar. Alle drei schwafulieren von Verschwoerungen sinistrer Maechte gegen sie und alle drei entfernen missliebige Personen aus solchen Aemtern, aus denen sie ihnen gefaehrlich werden koennen. Das in Washington keine russischen oder tuerkischen Verhaeltnisse herrschen liegt auch daran, dass Trumps Artgenossen einen zeitlichen Vorsprung haben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2018)

Natürlich missachtet Erdogan geltendes Recht


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2018)

Und die guten Nachrichten aus den USA reißen nicht ab:

Prasident: Oberster US-Richter Anthony Kennedy geht in Rente 

Sehr gut  

Damit kann Trump auf Jahre eine konservative Richtermehrheit im Supreme Court sichern. Mit ein bisschen Glück tritt bald auch noch Ruth Bader Ginsburg zurück.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2018)

Ja da werden die feuchten Träume der rechten Spinner war, für die USA ein Alptraum, für Rednecks und Rassisten ein wahr gewordener Traum.
Das liberale Amerika an West und Ostküste wird entweder nach Europa kommen oder es wird über kurz oder lang Sezessionsbewegungen geben, in Kalifornien gibt es die ja schon.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2018)

Weil Sezessionsbewegungen in Amerika so erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja da werden die feuchten Träume der rechten Spinner war, für die USA ein Alptraum, für Rednecks und Rassisten ein wahr gewordener Traum.



Klar, jeder der die Republikaner gut findet, ist ja zwangsläufig ein Redneck oder Rassist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das liberale Amerika an West und Ostküste wird entweder nach Europa kommen oder es wird über kurz oder lang Sezessionsbewegungen geben, in Kalifornien gibt es die ja schon.



Das kommt halt davon, wenn man ständig denkt, man hätte die Deutungshoheit und dabei das halbe Land ignoriert. Das rächt sich halt.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil Sezessionsbewegungen in Amerika so erfolgreich waren.



Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel Ahnung ihr beiden habt, die liberale USA erwirtschaftet das Geld und ist auch von der Stimmenanzahl in der Mehrheit, die werden sich nicht all zu lange von den Spinnern aus dem mittleren Westen und den Südstaaten auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen, das war bei der letzten Sezession dann doch etwas anders.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2018)

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen (und Witze über die KSJ machen).

Partition and secession in California - Wikipedia
Yes California - Wikipedia
Das sieht mir nicht nach Mehrheiten aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel Ahnung ihr beiden habt, die liberale USA erwirtschaftet das Geld und ist auch von der Stimmenanzahl in der Mehrheit, die werden sich nicht all zu lange von den Spinnern aus dem mittleren Westen und den Südstaaten auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen, das war bei der letzten Sezession dann doch etwas anders.



Und da haben wir wieder ein sehr schönes Beispiel. 

Im mittleren Westen und in den Südstaaten sind doch eh alles "Spinner" und das liberale Amerika hat die Deutungshoheit. Genau wegen dieser Denkweise ist ja auch Hillary Clinton Präsidentin, richtig? Achne, wegen dieser Überheblichkeit der politisch Linken ist sie es eben nicht.

Alter Artikel von 2016:

Donald Trumps Sieg: Wir Eliten sollten uns schamen - WELT

Und ein schönes Video von damals:

President Trump: How & Why

Soviel Wahrheit. Vorallem über die "Deutungshoheit" der Linken. Jedes Wort sitzt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel Ahnung ihr beiden habt, die liberale USA erwirtschaftet das Geld und ist auch von der Stimmenanzahl in der Mehrheit, die werden sich nicht all zu lange von den Spinnern aus dem mittleren Westen und den Südstaaten auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen, das war bei der letzten Sezession dann doch etwas anders.


Ja die Liberalen sind mit 3 Millionen Stimmen in der Mehrheit gewesen, das ist nicht genug um eine Sezession zu wagen.
Außerdem, der Calexit? Mit dem Pleitestaat? Viel Spaß.

Ach ja, bei der letzten Sezession haben die Südstaaten den Krieg begonnen (Fort Sumter) und nicht die Mehrheit.
Ich denke die Priorität wird sich nicht geändert haben: Die Union muss erhalten werden.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, jeder der die Republikaner gut findet, ist ja zwangsläufig ein Redneck oder Rassist.



Nicht jeder und nicht zwangslaeufig. Aber Ja, es gibt sie.

Und wer sind eigentlch "die Republikaner"? Nur der foehngewellte Dealbreaker im Weissen Haus oder auch Leute wie McCain?

Sehr viel problematischer finde ich, wenn Jubelstuerme losbrechen, weil der Supreme Court, der Teil der Checks & Balances ist (oder wenigstens sein sollte) demnaechst per Zusammensetzung nur noch als Stempelkissen fuer den Dekretspraesidenten taugt.Mag ja sein, dass Demokratie bisweilen anstrengend ist. Aber gerade als Deutscher sollte man doch sehr vorsichtig damit sein, sich "was anderes" herbeizuwuenschen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die guten Nachrichten aus den USA reißen nicht ab:



Geht so.

Verhaengt Blondie jetzt einen Einreisestopp gegen Maryland? Denn immerhin kam sein Fan dort her:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

Man man, wann begreifen die blöden Idioten in den USA endlich, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit frei verkäuflichen Waffen und Amokläufen gibt.
Jemand, der nicht an eine Waffe herankommen kann, kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, zu einer Zeitung zu fahren und dort Leute abzuknallen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man man, wann begreifen die blöden Idioten in den USA endlich, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit frei verkäuflichen Waffen und Amokläufen gibt.
> Jemand, der nicht an eine Waffe herankommen kann, kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, zu einer Zeitung zu fahren und dort Leute abzuknallen.


Jetzt kommt bestimmt von Trump wieder die Forderung, dass alle Redakteure bewaffnet sein sollten/müssen. Dann können sie sich ja besser wehren.
Das ist seine perfide Logik!


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Nicht jeder und nicht zwangslaeufig. Aber Ja, es gibt sie.



Absolut richtig, das stelle ich auch gar nicht in Frage. 

Mir ging es um die 



JePe schrieb:


> Und wer sind eigentlch "die Republikaner"? Nur der foehngewellte Dealbreaker im Weissen Haus oder auch Leute wie McCain?



Eine politische Partei in den USA. 



JePe schrieb:


> Sehr viel problematischer finde ich, wenn Jubelstuerme losbrechen, weil der Supreme Court, der Teil der Checks & Balances ist (oder wenigstens sein sollte) demnaechst per Zusammensetzung nur noch als Stempelkissen fuer den Dekretspraesidenten taugt.Mag ja sein, dass Demokratie bisweilen anstrengend ist. Aber gerade als Deutscher sollte man doch sehr vorsichtig damit sein, sich "was anderes" herbeizuwuenschen.



Also ist ein von Trump eingesetzter Richter – der ja immer noch vom Senat bestätigt werden muss – per se nicht in der Lage, die Aufgabe „Checks & Balances“ einzuhalten? 

Ich frage nach, nicht das ich an der Stelle falsch verstehe.

Und was meinst du mit der Formulierung „sich was anderes herbeizuwünschen“? Könntest du das konkretisieren? 



JePe schrieb:


> Verhaengt Blondie jetzt einen Einreisestopp gegen Maryland? Denn immerhin kam sein Fan dort her:



Wer ist Blondie?



Threshold schrieb:


> Man man, wann begreifen die blöden Idioten in den USA endlich, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit frei verkäuflichen Waffen und Amokläufen gibt. Jemand, der nicht an eine Waffe herankommen kann, kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, zu einer Zeitung zu fahren und dort Leute abzuknallen.



Lustig, wenn unter den Einwanderern in Europa auch Terroristen, Mörder und Vergewaltiger dabei sind dann sagt man – zu Recht –das nicht alle so sind.

Warum gilt dieses Prinzip nicht für 120 Millionen Waffenbesitzer in den USA? 

Ja, da hat sich einer eine Straftat begangen. Bist du nicht - wenn es um Einwanderer geht -dafür, dass sich die Gerichte um Straftaten kümmern?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist ein von Trump eingesetzter Richter – der ja immer noch vom Senat bestätigt werden muss – per se nicht in der Lage, die Aufgabe „Checks & Balances“ einzuhalten?



Solange der Senat mehrheitlich von den Republikanern kontrolliert wird, wird es leichter sein, einen Richter der eigenen Klientel durchzudrücken.
Das kann sich aber Ende des Jahres auch wieder ändern und so schnell wird ein Richter des obersten Gerichts nicht ernannt. Der muss erst genau durchleuchtet werden -- nicht, dass der noch Leichen im Keller hat.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann sich aber Ende des Jahres auch wieder ändern und so schnell wird ein Richter des obersten Gerichts nicht ernannt. Der muss erst genau durchleuchtet werden -- nicht, dass der noch Leichen im Keller hat.



Bei Trump spielt das keine Rolle,

Hauptsache der Richter spielt mit


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine politische Partei in den USA.



... in der Trump scheinbar nicht nur unkritisch gesehen wird; z. B. von McCain. Wenn Du also davon sprichst, "die Republikaner" gut zu finden - welche Republikaner hast Du da im Blick? Den Grabbinator oder seine Kritiker?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist ein von Trump eingesetzter Richter – der ja immer noch vom Senat bestätigt werden muss – per se nicht in der Lage, die Aufgabe „Checks & Balances“ einzuhalten?



Jedenfalls scheinst Du dass zu denken und / oder zu hoffen. Anders kann ich mir solche Kommentare zumindest nicht erklaeren:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit kann Trump auf Jahre eine konservative Richtermehrheit im Supreme Court sichern.



Klingt fuer mich eher nach Seelenverwandtschaft als nach Richter?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit der Formulierung „sich was anderes herbeizuwünschen“? Könntest du das konkretisieren?



Eine Judikative, die dem Exekutor den Ruecken frei haelt, anstatt ihm auf die Finger zu schauen und ihm seine Grenzen (sic!) aufzuzeigen, damit der gewaehlte Fuehrer seine Agenda durchdekretieren kann. Die finale Ausbaustufe davon heisst Roland Freisler.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer ist Blondie?



Ein Kollege vom Raketenmann. Wer austeilt - und Don Trumpeone tut gar nichts lieber als das - muss auch einstecken koennen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2018)

Und wieder ein unpassender Nazivergleich. Respekt.

Freislers Auftritte waren ein Propagandamittel und keine rechtliche Absicherung alias Rücken freihalten.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Freislers Auftritte waren ein Propagandamittel und keine rechtliche Absicherung alias Rücken freihalten.


Man merkt das Geschichte beim Notabitur der KSJ kein Pflichtfach war.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wieder ein unpassender Nazivergleich. Respekt.



Ein Vergleich ist nicht dasselbe wie eine Gleichstellung - und ich habe weder das Eine noch das Andere getan. Ich habe lediglich formuliert, wo es enden kann, wenn sich Richter mehr Staat und Staatsfuehrer denn Recht und Rechtsgrundsaetzen verpflichtet fuehlen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Freislers Auftritte waren ein Propagandamittel und keine rechtliche Absicherung alias Rücken freihalten.



Das ist eine Verkuerzung und so nicht richtig.


----------



## RtZk (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man man, wann begreifen die blöden Idioten in den USA endlich, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit frei verkäuflichen Waffen und Amokläufen gibt.
> Jemand, der nicht an eine Waffe herankommen kann, kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, zu einer Zeitung zu fahren und dort Leute abzuknallen.



Sehe ich absolut genauso, nur im Grunde nach ist es mir egal, die werden es nie lernen, solange sie mit Gatling Guns in den Wald fahren können und Wildschweine zersieben können ist für die alles in Ordnung, die paar Toten sind sie in den USA eben gewohnt, genau aus diesem Grund würde ich niemals in den USA ziehen wollen.

Ich finde generell das gesamte System in den USA sehr seltsam und mich wundert es das es überhaupt solange funktioniert hat, der Präsident ernennt die wichtigsten Richter (keine Kritik an Trump, sondern am System an sich, jeder US-Präsident hat sich ihm genehme Richter eingesetzt)?, das ist eine ziemliche Gewaltenverschränkung, da bin ich sehr froh, dass in Deutschland nicht eine Person entscheidet wer im Bundesverfassungsgericht hockt. 
Genauso ihr lächerliches Wahlrecht, aber naja, außer ihnen selbst kann das keiner ändern und ich will es auch gar nicht, denn scheinbar wollen sie ja all das, was ihr gutes Recht ist, auch wenn es aus unserer europäischen Sicht nicht sonderlich viel Sinn macht.

Aber die Vergleiche mit Putin und Erdogan sind schon sehr extrem, Erdogan lässt sich ihm unangenehme Personen einfach einsperren, bei Putin passiert dann eben ein "Autounfall", derartige oder auch nur im Ansatz ähnliche Aktionen von Trump wären mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange der Senat mehrheitlich von den Republikanern kontrolliert wird, wird es leichter sein, einen Richter der eigenen Klientel durchzudrücken.



Willkommen in der Tagespolitik. Das ist unter einem demokratischen Präsidenten nicht anders, als unter einem republikanischem. Jeder versucht einen Richter nach seinen Vorstellungen in den Supreme Court zu berufen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann sich aber Ende des Jahres auch wieder ändern und so schnell wird ein Richter des obersten Gerichts nicht ernannt. Der muss erst genau durchleuchtet werden -- nicht, dass der noch Leichen im Keller hat.



Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Senat ein Interesse hat, schnell einen eher konservativen Richter zu benennen. 



JePe schrieb:


> ... in der Trump scheinbar nicht nur unkritisch gesehen wird; z. B. von McCain.



So wie in wohl jeder politischen Partei. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du also davon sprichst, "die Republikaner" gut zu finden - welche Republikaner hast Du da im Blick?



Ich finde die republikanische Partei gut. 



JePe schrieb:


> Den Grabbinator oder seine Kritiker?



Wenn meinst du?



JePe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls scheinst Du dass zu denken und / oder zu hoffen. Anders kann ich mir solche Kommentare zumindest nicht erklaeren:



Also darf man als Konservativer keine konservative Richtermehrheit befürworten, weil das impliziert, man wäre gegen das System „Checks & Balances“? 



JePe schrieb:


> Klingt fuer mich eher nach Seelenverwandtschaft als nach Richter?



Republikanische Präsidenten ernennen eher konservative, demokratische Präsidenten eher nichtkonservative Richter. 

Ich kann da keinen Skandal erkennen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Eine Judikative, die dem Exekutor den Ruecken frei haelt, anstatt ihm auf die Finger zu schauen und ihm seine Grenzen (sic!) aufzuzeigen, damit der gewaehlte Fuehrer seine Agenda durchdekretieren kann.



1) Es heißt Exekutive. 

2) Unterstellst du das nur bei einem von Trump ernannten Richter oder ist das einen generelle Kritik an dem amerikanischen System, wie Mitglieder des Supreme Courts berufen werden?



JePe schrieb:


> Die finale Ausbaustufe davon heisst Roland Freisler.



Gibt es auch nur im Ansatz irgendwelche Anzeichen dafür, dass das hier so kommt? 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Kollege vom Raketenmann. Wer austeilt - und Don Trumpeone tut gar nichts lieber als das - muss auch einstecken koennen.



Also weil du findest, dass das unsachlich ist, was Trump macht, machst du genau was? Unsachlich werden?



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich ist nicht dasselbe wie eine Gleichstellung - und ich habe weder das Eine noch das Andere getan. Ich habe lediglich formuliert, wo es enden kann, wenn sich Richter mehr Staat und Staatsfuehrer denn Recht und Rechtsgrundsaetzen verpflichtet fuehlen.



Gibt es dafür Anzeichen, dass diese Gefahr überhaupt droht, also dass sich der Richter nicht dem Recht und Rechtsgrundsätzen verpflichtet fühlt?

Zumal es ja ein weiteres Organ der „Checks & Balances“ gibt, die ja der Berufung zustimmen muss. Der Senat. Und wie du ja bereits ausgeführt hast, gibt es ja auch Kritiker von Trump.



RtZk schrieb:


> Sehe ich absolut genauso, nur im Grunde nach ist es mir egal, die werden es nie lernen, solange sie mit Gatling Guns in den Wald fahren können und Wildschweine zersieben können ist für die alles in Ordnung, die paar Toten sind sie in den USA eben gewohnt, genau aus diesem Grund würde ich niemals in den USA ziehen wollen.



Und du kannst bestimmt auch darlegen, dass der durchschnittliche Amerikaner einfach so eine vollautomatische Waffe, wie die Gatling Gun erhält?



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde generell das gesamte System in den USA sehr seltsam und mich wundert es das es überhaupt solange funktioniert hat, der Präsident ernennt die wichtigsten Richter (keine Kritik an Trump, sondern am System an sich, jeder US-Präsident hat sich ihm genehme Richter eingesetzt)?, das ist eine ziemliche Gewaltenverschränkung, da bin ich sehr froh, dass in Deutschland nicht eine Person entscheidet wer im Bundesverfassungsgericht hockt.



Der Präsident (Exekutive) schlägt vor und der Senat (Teil der Legislative) stimmt zu. 

Der Präsident ernennt nicht die Richter im Alleingang. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Genauso ihr lächerliches Wahlrecht, aber naja, außer ihnen selbst kann das keiner ändern und ich will es auch gar nicht, denn scheinbar wollen sie ja all das, was ihr gutes Recht ist, auch wenn es aus unserer europäischen Sicht nicht sonderlich viel Sinn macht.



Ihr „lächerliches“ Wahlrecht hat seit fast 250 Jahren (also ein Viertel Jahrtausend) ein stabiles demokratisches System ermöglicht.

In der Zwischenzeit hatten wir die Kleinstaaterei, dann das Deutsche Reich, die erste deutsche Demokratie, dann das dritte Reich, dann das geteilte Deutschland und dann das vereinte Deutschland.

Fun Fact. Unsere heute Demokratie (die wesentlich stabiler ist, als die erste, die Weimarer Republik) verdanken wir unter anderem den Amerikanern. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber die Vergleiche mit Putin und Erdogan sind schon sehr extrem, Erdogan lässt sich ihm unangenehme Personen einfach einsperren, bei Putin passiert dann eben ein "Autounfall", derartige oder auch nur im Ansatz ähnliche Aktionen von Trump wären mir nicht bekannt.



Korrekt. Bei aller – berechtigen wie unberechtigten – Kritik an Trump, aber er ist nicht auf einer Stufe mit Erdogan und Putin.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich ist nicht dasselbe wie eine Gleichstellung - und ich habe weder das Eine noch das Andere getan. Ich habe lediglich formuliert, wo es enden kann, wenn sich Richter mehr Staat und Staatsfuehrer denn Recht und Rechtsgrundsaetzen verpflichtet fuehlen.
> Das ist eine Verkuerzung und so nicht richtig.



Ein Vergleich muss halbwegs passen.
Super, du postest jetzt nen Wikipedia Link. 
Der besagt, dass Freisler als Richter Schauprozesse geführt hat und das widerspricht mir jetzt wie?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2018)

> Und du kannst bestimmt auch darlegen, dass der durchschnittliche Amerikaner einfach so eine vollautomatische Waffe, wie die Gatling Gun erhält?



Auf welchem Niveau du dich bewegst kann man ja schon hier sehen!



> Lustig, wenn unter den Einwanderern in Europa auch Terroristen, Mörder und Vergewaltiger dabei sind dann sagt man – zu Recht –das nicht alle so sind.
> 
> Warum gilt dieses Prinzip nicht für 120 Millionen Waffenbesitzer in den USA?
> 
> Ja, da hat sich einer eine Straftat begangen. Bist du nicht - wenn es um Einwanderer geht -dafür, dass sich die Gerichte um Straftaten kümmern?



•  Infografik: Schusswaffenopfer in den USA  | Statista
Statistik: Anzahl der Toten durch Schusswaffen in den USA horer als Zahl von Kriegsopfern - USA - jetzt.de

In den USA sterben aktuell jährlich 15000 Menschen durch Schusswaffen und die USA haben seit 1968 mehr Menschen durch Schusswaffen in den USA verloren, als sie in sämtlichen Kriegen Soldaten verloren haben, perverser geht es gar nicht mehr und du verteidigst das noch und verknüpfst es auch noch bei uns mit dem aktuellen Migrantenthema. Mehr kann bei einem Menschen das Koordinatensystem nicht völlig dysfunktional sein!

Nur als Beispiel, Deutschland hat 1/4 der USA Bevölkerung und hat ~ 116 Tote durch Schusswaffen, man kann die Perversion das US Waffenrechts und seine Auswirkungen auf die Gesellschaft und Kinder eigentlich gar nicht in Worte fassen, wenn Jemand sie noch verteidigt, der sicher in seinem deutschen Sessel sitzt, und auch noch Nebelbomben in Richtung Migration mit diesem Thema wirft, muss man am Verstand zweifeln.

• Kriminalitat in Deutschland | Statista


----------



## RtZk (29. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und du kannst bestimmt auch darlegen, dass der durchschnittliche Amerikaner einfach so eine vollautomatische Waffe, wie die Gatling Gun erhält?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun ja, ein einfacher Blick in frei zugängliche Videos im Internet zeigt mir, dass es nicht schwierig zu sein scheint an solche Waffen (offensichtlich legal) zu kommen.

Das mag sein, nur spielt es keine Rolle, da der Senat die Vergabe von Richterposten nicht ewig blockieren kann und der Präsident auch schlicht einen Scheinkandidaten wählen kann, der öffentlich nicht vorbelastet ist, aber die Meinung und Position des Präsidenten teilt, alles nur eine Frage wie man es handhabt, daher ist es de Facto 1 Person die die Richter des Supreme Courts einsetzt. 

Das Wahlrecht basiert nicht auf der Urdemokratie und zwar der Entscheidung durch die Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigen und nicht ein solch Krudes Wahlsystem wie in den USA, das sogar den Willen der Bevölkerung behindern kann in dem die Wahlmänner schlicht nicht die Person wählen, die sie gemäß dem Willen der Bevölkerung eines Bundesstaates wählen sollen.

Wir verdanken es ihnen richtig, nur ist unseres System bedeutend besser gestaltet, vielleicht haben sie ja aus ihren eigenen Fehlern insgeheim gelernt


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2018)

Das US System ist dem Deutschen System nachempfunden


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2018)

Nö, das deutsche System ist nach dem amerikanischen und unter starkem amerikanischem Einfluss entstanden. Wir haben quasi Version 2.0 .


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2018)

Wir haben ja so viel übernommen. Wahlmänner, ein Präsidialsystem etc

Ähm nö, wir haben ein komplett anderes System. In Amerika gibt es ja nichtmal nen Ministerpräsidenten.

Nein, das US System ist dem heiligen römischen Reich nachempfunden. 
Wahlmänner<>Kurfürsten etc


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

Seit dem Deutschland als Staat existiert (1871), waren alle Verfassungen föderal aufgebaut, vom Kaiserreich über die Weimarer Republik und Bundesrepublik!
Unsere Verfassung orientiert sich deutlich an der Weimarer Verfassung (abzüglich des starken Präsidenten und einer 5% Hürde).

Weimarer Verfassung – Wikipedia

Auch die Weimarer Verfassung kannte genauso einen Reichsrat = Bundesrat mit gesetzgeberischen Einfluss auf den Reichstag und Reichsregierung.

Der Reichsrat setzte sich nach Art. 63 Abs. 1 S. 1 WRV aus Vertretern der Landesregierungen zusammen.
Der Reichsrat besaß das Recht, sein Veto gegen die Beschlüsse des Reichstags einzulegen. 

Das war alles schon vor den USA vorhanden in Deutschland!


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

Ja ist hier allen bekannt


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

@ Sparanus



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, das deutsche System ist nach dem amerikanischen und unter starkem amerikanischem Einfluss entstanden. Wir haben quasi Version 2.0 .





> Fun Fact. Unsere heute Demokratie (die wesentlich stabiler ist, als die erste, die Weimarer Republik) verdanken wir unter anderem den Amerikanern.



Anscheinend nicht!

Edit:
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die Weimarer Verfassung wesentlich mehr "amerikanischen" Einfluss hatte, als das GG, das komplett auf ein "politisches/machtvolles" Präsidialsystem verzichtet und den Bundespräsidenten eine fast nur repräsentative Rolle zuweist. Er hat daneben nur noch eine juristische Kontrollfunktion, dass föderale Element und "Bundesländer" gab es seit 1871 in der Verfassung.
Deutschland war schon immer Meilen weit weg von zentralistischen Systemen wie GB oder Frankreich, nur die Nazis waren da eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

Sorry Post war nen Schnellschuss.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2018)

Angeblich überprüfen die USA ihre 35.000 in Deutschland stationierten Soldaten abzuziehen.
Entweder sie sollen dann in ein anderes osteuropäisches Land verlegt werden, wie z.B. Polen, oder zurück in die USA.

USA prufen Truppenabzug aus Deutschland | WEB.DE

Persöhnlich fände ich es gut wenn sie aus Deutschland abziehen würden. Für den einen oder anderen regionalen Betrieb wäre das aber sicher auch eine wirtschaftliche Katastrophe...


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

Ob das Pentagon da mitspielt ist eine andere Frage, bei den Headquartes dürfte das eher weniger ein Problem sein, aber Ramstein zu ersetzen dürfte nicht so einfach sein und die Basis ist schon sehr wichtig für die USA.

Viel lustiger fand ich diesen Artikel:
Trump zu Macron: „Warum verlassen Sie nicht die EU?“

entweder hat der Trump nur die kognitiven Fähigkeiten eines 10 Jährigen oder er fasst sein Amt und das aller gewählten Präsidenten als Diktatur auf, anders kann man sich das nicht mehr erklären!
Macron hat seine Wahl zum Großteil mit einem kräftigen pro EU Kurs gewonnen und bei der französischen Präsidentschaftswahl stand auch eine Abstimmung zur EU mit zur Wahl, da Le Pen angekündigt hat, eventuell aus Euro und EU austreten zu wollen, 2/3 der Franzosen haben sich klar dagegen entschieden und dann kommt Blondie mit solch einem Vorschlag ausgerechnet zu Macron! Der ist echt weich in der Birne und wie ich schon gesagt habe, will die EU vernichten!


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte zumindest nichts dagegen, wenn sie die Atomsprengköpfe von hier entsorgen würden.

Und dass Trump, so wie sehr viele amerikanische Politiker (sowohl Reps als auch Dems!) was gegen die EU als Konstrukt haben, ist jetzt an sich nicht wirklich neu. Die sehen die EU als wirtschaftlichen Konkurrenten, dessen Mitgliedstaaten separiert weit weniger Einfluss haben. Putin sieht das übrigens ähnlich.^^


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe das genauso, es gibt hier nur einige Member im Forum, die das vehement bestreiten, dass Trump und Putin der EU böses wollen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, wenn unter den Einwanderern in Europa auch Terroristen, Mörder und Vergewaltiger dabei sind dann sagt man – zu Recht –das nicht alle so sind.
> 
> Warum gilt dieses Prinzip nicht für 120 Millionen Waffenbesitzer in den USA?



Weil du in den USA einfach zu leicht an eine Waffe rankommen kannst.
Du kannst bei den Waffenmessen eine kaufen. Die Überprüfungen sind lasch.
Trump hat ja dafür gesorgt, dass auch geistig labile Leute wieder Waffen kauen dürfen.
Und gerade die Amerikaner haben ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Waffen. In Kanada gibt es auch eine Menge Waffen, aber da gibt es keine 30.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen pro Jahr.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Senat ein Interesse hat, schnell einen eher konservativen Richter zu benennen.



Trotzdem geht das nicht von heute auf Morgen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also darf man als Konservativer keine konservative Richtermehrheit befürworten, weil das impliziert, man wäre gegen das System „Checks & Balances“?



Ein Richter muss unabhängig sein.
Setzt man jemanden in diesen Posten, könnte man auch mal meinen, dass man dafür eine Gegenleistung erwartet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihr „lächerliches“ Wahlrecht hat seit fast 250 Jahren (also ein Viertel Jahrtausend) ein stabiles demokratisches System ermöglicht.



Stabil? Bürgerkrieg vergessen?


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für den einen oder anderen regionalen Betrieb wäre das aber sicher aber auch eine wirtschaftliche Katastrophe...


Nicht nur für den ein oder anderen. Ich verweise auf die Standortschließungen während der 90er Jahre, sowohl seitens der Bundeswehr als auch Seitens der USA, GB. 
Erst: Jubel in Teilen der örtlichen Bevölkerung.
Als der Termin immer näher kam und die ersten Kündigungen und Ankündigungen von Unternehmen, dass sie ihren Filiale schließen oder die Belegschaft stark reduzieren: Forderung nach mehr Bundesmitteln um es auszugleichen und neues Gewerbe anzusiedeln.
Nach Abzug und Ende der Bundesmittel, die keine neuen Unternehmen anlocken konnten: Ernüchterung, teils starker Wegzug von Menschen aus der Region.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso, es gibt hier nur einige Member im Forum, die das vehement bestreiten, dass Trump und Putin der EU böses wollen.



Sie wollen halt eine starke EU verhindern, auf eine gewisse Weise bzgl. der Eigeninteressen verständlich. Eine EU die geeint ist, die gemeinsame Mitgliedstaaten-, Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik machen würde wäre ein Schwergewicht das mindestens auf der geopolitischen Augenhöhe mit den USA und China liegen würde. So einen Konkurenten möchte man natürlich nicht haben, weil der sich überall einmischen könnte und berücksichtigt werden müsste.

Zum Glück für China, die USA und Russland aber sind die Nationalisten und Berufspolitiker der EU Mitgliedsstaaten ihre  eigenen ärgsten Feinde und größten Bremsklötze, die fleißig torpedieren und sabotieren, das die EU sich weiter entwickelt.
Ein Putin und ein Trump müssen da garnicht soviel sabotieren, das schafft man wie gesagt ganz gut alleine.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Angeblich überprüfen die USA ihre 35.000 in Deutschland stationierten Soldaten abzuziehen.
> Entweder sie sollen dann in ein anderes osteuropäisches Land verlegt werden, wie z.B. Polen, oder zurück in die USA.
> 
> USA prufen Truppenabzug aus Deutschland | WEB.DE
> ...


Und die Reichsbürger? Wie sollen die ohne US Truppen im Land behaupten, dass wir besetzt sind. Eine Katastrophe 



Threshold schrieb:


> Stabil? Bürgerkrieg vergessen?


Ja Stabil, im Bürgerkrieg ging es um die Rechte der Einzelstaaten (sehen wir die Skalverei als Recht der Einzelstaaten).
Außerdem, die wie vielte Republik hat Frankreich jetzt? Wie viele Änderungen gab es seit der Gründung der USA auf dem Gebiet Deutschlands?
Ich denke wenige Systeme haben sich als ähnlich stabil erwiesen, jedenfalls in der Neuzeit. 
Der Bürgerkrieg wollte ja keine Diktatur errichten, auch in den Südstaaten gab es eine freie Presse und auch in der Union gab es während des Bürgerkrieges noch die Sklaverei.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Putin und ein Trump müssen da garnicht soviel sabotieren, das schafft man wie gesagt ganz gut alleine.


Das ist das traurige.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du in den USA einfach zu leicht an eine Waffe rankommen kannst. Du kannst bei den Waffenmessen eine kaufen. Die Überprüfungen sind lasch.



Ob es zu leicht ist oder nicht, entscheidet der Wähler. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und gerade die Amerikaner haben ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Waffen. In Kanada gibt es auch eine Menge Waffen, aber da gibt es keine 30.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen pro Jahr.



1) Wenn man zwei Länder vergleicht, bei den sich die Einwohnerzahl fast um das zehnfache unterscheidet, ist nicht zielführend absolute Zahlen zu nehmen. 

2) Diese 30.000 Toten werden immer gerne genannt, aber man sollte zumindest so ehrlich sein, und mal aufschlüsseln, wie die sich zusammensetzen. 

Waffengewalt in den USA - mehr Suizide als Morde - SPIEGEL ONLINE

21.000 davon sind Suizide. Bleiben also noch ca. 12.000 Morde und ca. 550 Unfälle und ca. 300 Fälle die ungeklärt sind.

Dem gegenüber stehen ca. 120 Millionen Waffenbesitzer und ca. 300 Millionen Schusswaffen in Privathand. 

Und wegen dieser Gefahr im untersten Prozentbereich sollen wir jetzt Panik schieben? Wurde nicht hier im Forum schon mehrfach gesagt, man solle sich wegen Gefahren, die sich in so winzigen Prozentzahlen abspielen, nicht verrückt machen? Warum hier die Ausnahme?

3) Du hast eigentlich gerade mit deinem Verweis auf Kanada bestätigt, dass nicht die Waffen das Problem sind, sondern die Menschen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht das nicht von heute auf Morgen.



Korrekt, aber bis zu den Midterms 2018 ist ja noch bisschen hin. Schauen wir mal.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Richter muss unabhängig sein. Setzt man jemanden in diesen Posten, könnte man auch mal meinen, dass man dafür eine Gegenleistung erwartet.



Und das ist erst seit Trump ein Problem?

Bei Clinton, Bush und Obama war das anders?



Threshold schrieb:


> Stabil? Bürgerkrieg vergessen?



Es ging um die Stabilität des politischen Systems. Das ist auch an diesem Krieg nicht zerbrochen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2018)

@ Kaaruzo

Schusswaffen in Privathand, sind heutzutage generell nicht mehr notwendig

Wenn jeder Vollpfosten zu einen Knarre greifen kann,

hat doch eigentlich das staatliche Gewaltmonopol völlig versagt


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> 
> Schusswaffen in Privathand, sind heutzutage generell nicht mehr notwendig



Das ist eine absolut zulässige Meinung, die man so vertreten darf. Genauso ist es aber auch zulässig eine gegenteilige Meinung zu haben.

Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand haben wir in Deutschland ca. 5,5-6 Millionen legale Schusswaffen. Dem gegenüber stehen jährlich ca. 70 Todesfällen durch Schusswaffen (Tötungen und Unfälle) sowie ca. 750 Suizide. 

Also auch hier eine „Gefahr“ im untersten Prozentbereich. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Vollpfosten zu einen Knarre greifen kann, hat doch eigentlich das staatliche Gewaltmonopol völlig versagt



Und wie sieht es mit dem staatlichen Gewaltmonopol aus, wenn die Leute keine Schusswaffen, sondern andere Gegenstände benutzen? Hat es dann auch versagt?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem staatlichen Gewaltmonopol aus, wenn die Leute keine Schusswaffen, sondern andere Gegenstände benutzen? Hat es dann auch versagt?



Eine Schusswaffe ist für was gebaut worden?
Ein Auto ist für was gebaut worden?


----------



## RtZk (3. Juli 2018)

@Kaaruzo normalerweise bin ich bei politischen Themen immer deiner Meinung, jedoch kann ich dir bei der Waffengeschichte nur klar widersprechen, Threshold hat da den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, Waffen wurden und werden zum Töten entwickelt, andere Dinge wie Autos oder Messer sind für etwas ganz anderes entwickelt worden und werden dementsprechend nur missbraucht, eine Schusswaffe verwendet man jedoch nach ihrem eigentlichen Sinn, dem Töten. 
Allerdings bin ich ganz bei dir, das man es selbstverständlich den amerikanischen Bürgern überlassen muss was sie wollen, sprich ob sie wollen das quasi jeder an einer Schusswaffe herankommt oder nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Schusswaffe ist für was gebaut worden?
> Ein Auto ist für was gebaut worden?



Schusswaffen wurden für den selben Zweck erfunden, wie jede Waffe die die Menschheit irgendwann mal erfunden hat. 

Nur ist gerade der Vergleich mit dem Auto an dieser Stelle nicht zielführend. Das Auto wurde nicht fürs töten erfunden und trotzdem sterben jedes Jahr mehr Menschen durch Autos, als durch Schusswaffen - selbst in den USA.

Also statistisch geht die größere Gefahr eindeutig von den Autos aus. 



RtZk schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo normalerweise bin ich bei politischen Themen immer deiner Meinung, jedoch kann ich dir bei der Waffengeschichte nur klar widersprechen, Threshold hat da den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, Waffen wurden und werden zum Töten entwickelt, andere Dinge wie Autos oder Messer sind für etwas ganz anderes entwickelt worden und werden dementsprechend nur missbraucht, eine Schusswaffe verwendet man jedoch nach ihrem eigentlichen Sinn, dem Töten.
> Allerdings bin ich ganz bei dir, das man es selbstverständlich den amerikanischen Bürgern überlassen muss was sie wollen, sprich ob sie wollen das quasi jeder an einer Schusswaffe herankommt oder nicht.



RtZk, das ist auch absolut ok. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn wir alle die gleiche Meinung hätten. Der springende Punkt ist, du bist anderer Meinung als ich und dabei sachlich.

Oft genug wird man ja hier im Forum für eine andere Meinung persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schusswaffen wurden für den selben Zweck erfunden, wie jede Waffe die die Menschheit irgendwann mal erfunden hat.
> 
> Nur ist gerade der Vergleich mit dem Auto an dieser Stelle nicht zielführend. Das Auto wurde nicht fürs töten erfunden und trotzdem sterben jedes Jahr mehr Menschen durch Autos, als durch Schusswaffen - selbst in den USA.
> 
> Also statistisch geht die größere Gefahr eindeutig von den Autos aus.



Man kauft sich ein Auto um was zu machen? Um damit zu fahren.
Man kauft sich eine Waffe um was zu machen? Na ja.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kauft sich ein Auto um was zu machen? Um damit zu fahren.
> Man kauft sich eine Waffe um was zu machen? Na ja.



Kommt darauf an:

Ein Jäger kauft sie für die Jagd, ein Sportschütze für den Schießsport und ein Sammler für seine Sammlung.

Alles legitime Gründe.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

Legitim meinethalben, aber über die Sinnigkeit des Jagens , des Sportschützentums  und des Sammelns von Waffen  kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
Ich erkenne in allen drei Bereichen genau "0" Sinnigkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2018)

Jäger sind sehr wohl sinnig, jeder der z.B. Forstwirtschaft studiert hat, ist einer.

Jäger sind die, welche i.d.R. den Fangschuss anbringen, wenn ein Reh angefahren wurde.
Und es sind die, welche den Wildbestand im Zaum halten, das ist eben vor allem aus land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Sicht notwendig, auch wenn das den meisten Tierschützern nicht in den Hut passt.^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Legitim meinethalben, aber über die Sinnigkeit des Jagens , des Sportschützentums  und des Sammelns von Waffen  kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
> Ich erkenne in allen drei Bereichen genau "0" Sinnigkeit.



Du erkennst darin keinen Sinn, andere schon. Ist doch schön, dass man bei dem Thema unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem staatlichen Gewaltmonopol aus, wenn die Leute keine Schusswaffen, sondern andere Gegenstände benutzen? Hat es dann auch versagt?



Naja, man kann auch jemanden mit einer Basekeule erschlagen 

Zu den legalen Waffen,

kommen ja noch ca. 6 Mio. illegale dazu,

als die Russen hier abgezogen sind, konntest du eine Makarov

mit zwei Magazinen, für 100 DM + 1 Flasche Wodka kaufen,

was glaubst du denn, was hier vor den Russenkasernen los war?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> was glaubst du denn, was hier vor den Russenkasernen los war?



Nix, weil sie es dir für 100DM sogar frei Haus geliefert haben.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nix, weil sie es dir für 100DM sogar frei Haus geliefert haben.



Falsch, weil die einfachen Russen ihre Kaserne gar nicht verlassen durften,

und die Offiziere haben schon mal eine Kalaschnikow für 500 DM über den Tisch gehen lassen


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jäger sind sehr wohl sinnig, jeder der z.B. Forstwirtschaft studiert hat, ist einer.
> 
> Jäger sind die, welche i.d.R. den Fangschuss anbringen, wenn ein Reh angefahren wurde.
> Und es sind die, welche den Wildbestand im Zaum halten, das ist eben vor allem aus land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Sicht notwendig, auch wenn das den meisten Tierschützern nicht in den Hut passt.^^



Geht ein wenig ist off-topic, aber dennoch...
Ach, weißt du, ich bin  mit einem leidenschaftlichen Jäger als Papa groß geworden und lebe derzeit im schönen Tirol, das voll von Jägern (meist Deutsche mit zu viel Kohle) und Förstern (das sind dann die Einheimischen) ist.
Die Tiere im Schwarzwald (Papa) wie auch in Tirol werden nachweislich und zu rein kommerziellen Zwecken an den Fütterungsstellen angefüttert, damit das Geschäft blüht und unsereins Wild essen kann.

So ist unsere Welt und es ist legitim und ich werde es akzeptieren müssen, auch wenn es mir persönlich nicht passt.
Dann sollen aber die Herren Jäger auch zu dem stehen, was sie betreiben, ein für Sie nettes Hobby, mit dem sich hervorragend Geld verdienen lässt.

Aber hinter fadenscheinigen Gründen eine Legitimität ableiten, zuerst anfüttern und dann die Bauern beschützen zu müssen, weil ja sonst die Ernte bedroht ist, ist genau so feige, wie die Jäger ihre Jagd betreiben.
Schön mit Wärmekissen und einem Schnapps auf dem Hochstand, ja nicht bewegen und schießen, wenn die Tiere gerade glauben, sie könnten in Ruhe äsen.

Und weisst du, wie viele Fangschüsse es Deutschlandweit nach Wildunfällen in 2017 gegeben hat? Genau 67 Stück bei über 11.000 Wildunfällen bei > 10.500 Geschwindigkeits-Mißachtungen der Verkehrsschilder wg. Wildwechsel...

Ich bin bestimmt kein radikaler Tierschützer im Sinne von PETA & Co., aber was daran Spaß machen sollte, ein Tier zu erschießen, verstehe ich einfach nicht.
Und als Sportschütze auf Pappscheiben zu ballern oder gar als Sammler sich an Waffen zu ergötzen ist nun mal für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Auch hier muss ich es akzeptieren, weil offensichtlich die Welt nach Waffen und deren Besitz dürstet.
Ich kenne jedoch kein einziges Argument, das mir hier den Reiz oder Sinnigkeit nahe bringen könnte.

Und jetzt wieder zum topic.
Wie können wir die Amis für ihre Freizügigkeit in Bezug aufs Waffenrecht verurteilen, wenn ganz offensichtlich in unserer Gesellschaft immer noch Verständnis oder sogar die Gier nach dem Besitz einer Waffe vorhanden ist?

Wenn in ganz Deutschland nur noch staatliche Organe (z. B. Polizei/BW) und evtl. bei Förstern (gaaanz kleine Sinnigkeit auch bei mir erkennbar) Waffen hätten und keine einzige Waffe in Privatbesitz wäre,
dann steht uns das moralische Recht der Kritik zu.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> So ist unsere Welt und es ist legitim und ich werde es akzeptieren müssen, auch wenn es mir persönlich nicht passt.
> Dann sollen aber die Herren Jäger auch zu dem stehen, was sie betreiben, ein für Sie nettes Hobby, mit dem sich hervorragend Geld verdienen lässt.


Bist du kein Revierjäger verdienst du - direkt - rein gar nichts mit Jagen.
Nicht mal für Fangschüsse kriegst du eine Aufwandsentschädigung, auch dann nicht, wenn du mitten in der Nacht von der Polizei aus dem Bett geklingelt wirst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Aber hinter fadenscheinigen Gründen eine Legitimität ableiten, zuerst anfüttern und dann die Bauern beschützen zu müssen, weil ja sonst die Ernte bedroht ist, ist genau so feige, wie die Jäger ihre Jagd betreiben.


Aha.
Wildschäden, grade durch die immer mehr werdenden Wildschweine, sind also die Folge einer großangelegten Jägerlobbyverschwörung.


compisucher schrieb:


> Schön mit Wärmekissen und einem Schnapps auf dem Hochstand, ja nicht bewegen und schießen, wenn die Tiere gerade glauben, sie könnten in Ruhe äsen.


Ja, na klar, Alkohol + eine geladene Schusswaffe, weil jeder mit Jagdschein auch so bescheuert ist.
Sag' mal, geht's auch ein bisschen ernsthafter?


compisucher schrieb:


> Und weisst du, wie viele Fangschüsse es Deutschlandweit nach Wildunfällen in 2017 gegeben hat? Genau 67 Stück bei über 11.000 Wildunfällen bei > 10.500 Geschwindigkeits-Mißachtungen der Verkehrsschilder wg. Wildwechsel...


Laut ADAC waren es 2016/17 weit über 200.000 Wildunfälle, keine Ahnung wie du jetzt auf diese Zahl kommst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt kein radikaler Tierschützer im Sinne von PETA & Co., aber was daran Spaß machen sollte, ein Tier zu erschießen, verstehe ich einfach nicht.


Guck die mal die Schäden an, die im Wald und auch auf landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen durch übermäßige Wildschweinpopulation angerichtet wird.
Oder wie Waschbären - nachdem vor 20 Jahren irgend' ein Schlaumeier gemeint hat, sie in Deutschland aussetzen zu müssen -  ganze Obsternten vernichten.

Dafür, dass zu nicht zu PETA oder Co. gehörst, greifst du dich aber ziemlich tief in deren Phrasenkiste.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

Plakativität erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Anwort 
Sorry, die Zahl war nicht Deutschlandweit, sondern "tirolweit" Fehler meinerseits im Eifer des Gefechts...

Und ja, ich kenne die Jägerschaft (oben ausgeführt) und leider, leider entsprechen sehr viele der Genossen eben genau diesem Klischee.

Die Frage ist doch, warum ist das ursprünglich natürliche Gleichgewicht nicht mehr da, warum gibt es so viele Wildschweine?
Mach dich selbst mal Schlau, bevor ich mir hier wieder einen Wolf schreibe, den du eh nicht glaubst.

Und ja, ein artfremdes Tier wie den Waschbär in D. auszusetzen, ist Blödsinn und im Übrigen kam er so nach D..
Unterhaltsamer Artikel aus der FAZ:
Wie der Waschbar nach Deutschland kam


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Falsch, weil die einfachen Russen ihre Kaserne gar nicht verlassen durften,
> 
> und die Offiziere haben schon mal eine Kalaschnikow für 500 DM über den Tisch gehen lassen



Also die Russen die damals unseren UAZ-469 geliefert haben haben definitiv ihre Kaserne verlassen gehabt.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also die Russen die damals unseren UAZ-469 geliefert haben haben definitiv ihre Kaserne verlassen gehabt.


Was hatten die denn auf der Schulter gehabt? Nur Pommes oder mehr?


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und ja, ich kenne die Jägerschaft (oben ausgeführt) und leider, leider entsprechen sehr viele der Genossen eben genau diesem Klischee.


Welchem Klischee? Dass die besoffen auf Hochsitzen hocken und um sich ballern?
Bei einem Jäger reicht es schon mit Alkohol am Steuer erwischt zu werden und es ist nicht nur der Führerschein, sondern auch der Jagdschein fällig.
Und so ein Jagdschein ist nicht mal schnell, wie ein Führerschein, nebenher gemacht, sondern erfordert enormes Theoriewissen, kostet Geld und die Prüfung ist schwerer abzulegen, als manche Abschlussprüfungen auf technischen Fortbildungsschulen...
Einen "Deppentest" wie beim Führerschein gibt es da nicht, baust du Mist und verlierst den Schein, kann das zuständige Landratsamt dir den solange vorenthalten, wie es das für nötig hält. Und das sind mal mindestens fünf-sechs Jahre plus.

Von Typen, die so bescheuert sind und mit Alkohol auf der Jagd genau das riskieren habe ich noch nie gehört. Und ich kenne zufällig auch einige Jagdgenossen...

Und nochmal, bist du kein Berufsjäger verdienst du kein Geld damit, im Gegenteil; du musst dem Verpächter eine Gebühr bezahlen, musst ggf. für Wildschäden selber aufkommen und das Material für Hochsitze muss auch erst mal rangeschafft werden (die werden von den Jägern nämlich selbst gebaut).
Zudem ist jeder Jagdscheinbesitzer (egal ob er noch aktiv auf die Jagd geht oder nicht) extra haftpflichtversichert, dafür muss ja auch jemadn Geld bezahlen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, warum ist das ursprünglich natürliche Gleichgewicht nicht mehr da, warum gibt es so viele Wildschweine?
> Mach dich selbst mal Schlau, bevor ich mir hier wieder einen Wolf schreibe, den du eh nicht glaubst.


War das mit dem "Wolf" jetzt ironisch gemeint?
Den Grund dafür muss ich nicht recherchieren, der liegt auf der Hand.
Wildschweine haben keine natürlichen Fressfeinde, ebensowenig wie Rehe, deren Population auch immer mehr zunimmt.
Hinzu kommt der Klimawandel: Richtige Kälteperioden bleiben immer mehr aus, das vermindert schon mal deren Sterblichkeitsrate. Außerdem wird dadurch der Waldboden wird für die Tiere fruchtbarer.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und ja, ein artfremdes Tier wie den Waschbär in D. auszusetzen, ist Blödsinn und im Übrigen kam er so nach D..
> Unterhaltsamer Artikel aus der FAZ:
> Wie der Waschbar nach Deutschland kam


Natürlich ist das Unfug, nur können dafür ja die Jäger nichts, welche die Population in den Griff kriegen müssen.
Das mit den 20 Jahren hab' ich jetzt mit einer anderen Tierart verwechselt, der Waschbär wurde ja viel früher ausgesetzt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

Vor 300.000.000 Jahren war Deutschland am Äquator. Wir sind nicht für ein besseres Leben ohne Sonnenmilch in See gestochen, zumal das mit einem Gummibot ja Alles andere als Sicher ist. Es geht um ein besseres Leben. Amerika hatte bei den Nazis ohne Ende Menschen aufgenommen für ein besseres Leben. Ich möchte auch ein besseres Leben und den ganzen Tag in Calfornien mit Badeschlappen rumlaufen ohne Sonnenmilch.

Die Staaten wo es doch gar keine Kriege gibt senden die stärksten aus, die Männer. Die lassen Frauen und gezeugte Kinder im Stich für ein besseres Leben - vergewaltigen dann europäische Frauen wegen noch mehr Kindern. Dann soll man die Familien noch nachholen. bzw. weil ein Baby oder tausend Babys ja eine Schlauchbootfahrt im Mittelmehr nicht überleben, einfliegen.

Statt das die Völker in ihrem eigenen Land für Fortschritt und Ernährung sorgen, neeeee nur Sex, den ganzen Tag. Als ich mal schwer depressiv war, da habe ich an Alles gedacht, an Suizid jeden Tag 500 mal, aber nicht an Sex. Ich lacke Steuerklasse I. Wer als Mann noch eine Erektion bekommt, ist für meine Begriffe kein Flüchtling.

Männer zuerst retten statt Frauen und Kinder ist schonmal das Geilste überhaupt. Frauen und Kinder halten das in der Heimat noch aus, die starken Männer ja nicht. Die haben die unheimliche Ehre die Männer, so ähnlich wie Pan Tau.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

Also, DAS ist jetzt dann doch etwas rechts von der AfD, Kollege Plasmadampfer.
Du könntest die Kurve noch bekommen, wenn du dich als Satiriker outest...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Juli 2018)

Ich spreche immer bildhaft, hat meine Ex zu ihrer Freundin gesagt. Bildhaft, aber exakt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema privater Schusswaffenbesitz:

Texas woman shoots man who tried to take off with her car, kids

In Deutschland hätte man ja in einem vergleichbaren Fall die Polizei rufen können und solange warten können, bis die da sind. In den USA kann man sich und seine Familie noch selbst schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2018)

Ich bin trotzdem dagegen. Taser, Pfefferspray alles okay. Aber keine Normalkaliber, das braucht man zu Hause nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland hätte man ja in einem vergleichbaren Fall die Polizei rufen können und solange warten können, bis die da sind. In den USA kann man sich und seine Familie noch selbst schützen.



gibt es eigentlich eine Statistik, wie viele Leute mit ihrer eigenen Waffe erschossen werden?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juli 2018)

Vlt. sollte man die Frage mal anders stellen ...

wieso bewaffnen sich denn Privatleute?

Wenn die Staaten kein Geld mehr haben,
um die grundlegendsten Bedürfnisse ihrer Bevölkerung
zufriedenststellend zu finanzieren,
läuft doch etwas schief


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2018)

Kaum zu glauben, aber unser Sigmar Gabriel hat mal ein paar Worte gesprochen die ich nicht zu verkehrt finde:



> Gabriel nannte ein Beispiel für ein Signal der Stärke an Trump: "*Wenn er  von uns Milliarden zurückfordert für die Militärausgaben der USA, dann  müssen wir von ihm Milliarden zurückfordern, die wir für die Flüchtlinge  ausgeben müssen, die gescheiterte US-Militärinterventionen zum Beispiel  im Irak produziert haben.
> *
> Sigmar Gabriel: Donald Trump will "Regimewechsel" in Deutschland | WEB.DE



Ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt ob irgend ein deutscher Politiker wohl mal zu diesem Schluss kommen würde, um Trump dümmlicher 2% Forderung für Militärausgaben mal etwas entgegen zu setzen.
Allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung das die aktuelle Bundesregierung unter Merkel eine solche Positon gegenüber Trump vertreten wird, obwohl sie sinnvoll wäre, um mal zu zeigen das die fehlgeleitete Politik der USA uns in Europa Geld kostet, die aus den Konsequenzen dieser Politik entsteht.
Soll sich Trump und die USA doch mal an den Kosten der Europäer, für die Ergebnisse ihrer Kriegspolitik in Nahost, beteiligen. 

Dazu auch passend eine Aussage Trumps an anderer Stelle:



> Darüber hinaus übte Trump in dem Interview erneut scharfe Kritik an  der aus seiner Sicht zu großzügigen Migrationspolitik in Europa.
> 
> Die  Zuwanderung sei "eine Schande", sagte er. "Ich denke, dass sie das  Gefüge Europas verändert hat, und wenn man nicht sehr schnell handelt,  wird es nie wieder sein, was es war, und ich meine das nicht positiv."
> 
> ...



Die Millionen von Migranten sind nicht zuletzt auch ein Beitrag US-amerikanischer Lobby-, Außen-, Wirtschafts- und Militärpolitik. Vieleicht das Trump mal jemand verklickern, das es die USA und damit auch er ist die mit dazu beitragen das Millionen Menschen in ihrer Heimat keine Perspektive für sich mehr zu sehen glauben.

Das soll nicht heißen das wir Europäer nicht auch unseren Anteil dazu beitragen, falls das jetzt wieder jemand denkt.

Aber es ist halt einfach als Trump so einen Mist von sich zu geben, immerhin wird sich eben keine Flüchtling und Wirtschaftsmigrant mit einer seeuntauglichen Nussschale aus Nahost und Afrika auf den Weg in die USA machen, wenn die USA mal wieder in Nahost und Afrika Krieg spielen, oder Korruption und Diktaturen ausnutzen um ihre Lobby- und Wirtschaftsinteressen zu bedienen.
Die machen sich dann eben auf den Weg ins besser erreichbare Europa, quasi direkt vor der "Haustür".

Aber mal davon abgsehen und um zum Abschluss noch etwas zu trollen, haben die Millionen Mexikaner und Lateinamerikaner die USA eigentlich nicht geprägt und kulturell verändert?
Ist ja da fast schon ein Wunder das Trump das nicht schade zu finden scheint.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2018)

Nur das diese 2% Forderung ja gar nicht von Trump erfunden wurde. Das wurde schon 2014 in Wales durch die NATO beschlossen. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Deutschland jahrelang unter dem militärischen Schirm Amerikas war, kann ich es nachvollziehen, dass die USA dafür auch ein bisschen mehr Beteiligung sehen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Das mit der 2%-Hürde ist ja nur eine Richtungsvorgabe bis 2024.
Die Bündnispartner haben sich drauf geeinigt, dass sie sich bis dahin in Richtung der 2% bewegen, dass diese schon vorher erreicht werden müssen, steht auf keinem Papier und wäre im Falle von Deutschland wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit der 2%-Hürde ist ja nur eine Richtungsvorgabe bis 2024.
> Die Bündnispartner haben sich drauf geeinigt, dass sie sich bis dahin in Richtung der 2% bewegen, dass diese schon vorher erreicht werden müssen, steht auf keinem Papier und wäre im Falle von Deutschland wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht möglich.



Es wurde gemunkelt das man Trump wohl mit bis 2022 entgegen kommen wollte, er das aber bis 2019 haben will.^^


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Kann er vergessen, so ein Aufbau zieht sich über Jahre hin.
2019 - ist ja praktisch morgen - wirst du so ein stellenweise marodes Militär wie das Deutsche bzw. europäische alleine mit mehr Ausgaben nicht sinnvoll auf einen wirklich adäquaten Stand bringen.
Das muss schon vorher geplant werden, wie das Geld wo ausgegeben wird. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass der Militärapparat hierzulande schon vor 20 Jahren nach und nach kaputt gespart wurde...

Kannst dich bei Schröder und Scharping bedanken.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das diese 2% Forderung ja gar nicht von Trump erfunden wurde. Das wurde schon 2014 in Wales durch die NATO beschlossen. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Deutschland jahrelang unter dem militärischen Schirm Amerikas war, kann ich es nachvollziehen, dass die USA dafür auch ein bisschen mehr Beteiligung sehen wollen.



Und da kannst du sehen, was die Nato für eine sinnfreie Politik fährt.
Man sollte die Militärausgaben auf 0,01% herunterfahren und das gewonnene Geld in Infrastrukturpläne stecken.


----------



## RtZk (13. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und da kannst du sehen, was die Nato für eine sinnfreie Politik fährt.
> Man sollte die Militärausgaben auf 0,01% herunterfahren und das gewonnene Geld in Infrastrukturpläne stecken.



Super Idee und dann wird uns das jeder nachmachen, ja? 
Wie naiv bist du eigentlich? In der Weltpolitik herrscht das Recht des Stärkeren und das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, außer du kannst den Menschen selbst ändern.

Man sollte die Verteidigungsausgaben um einiges erhöhen, sämtliche deutsche Truppen wieder auf EU bzw. NATO Gebiet zurück ziehen und die Bundeswehr wieder zu der Armee machen, die sie laut ihrer Gründungsväter sein soll, nämlich eine Verteidigungsarmee.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und da kannst du sehen, was die Nato für eine sinnfreie Politik fährt.
> Man sollte die Militärausgaben auf 0,01% herunterfahren und das gewonnene Geld in Infrastrukturpläne stecken.



Wer seine Schwerter zu Pflugscharen macht, wird für die pflügen, die das nicht getan haben.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und da kannst du sehen, was die Nato für eine sinnfreie Politik fährt.
> Man sollte die Militärausgaben auf 0,01% herunterfahren und das gewonnene Geld in Infrastrukturpläne stecken.



Und dann überrennt uns Luxemburg sofern sie Lust dazu haben.^^


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2018)

Ein großes Land wie Deutschland braucht eine Armee, eine starke Armee.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein großes Land wie Deutschland braucht eine Armee, eine starke Armee.



Wozu denn?

Die Bundeswehr kann doch nicht einmal für gescheite

Winterlatschen für Ihre Soldaten im Winter sorgen 

Über eine brauchbare  militärische Ausrüstung brauchen wir da gar nicht erst zu reden


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß nicht was du im Winter noch anziehen willst, aber wenn du nicht grad durch Sibirien musst wirst du mit den Stiefeln der Bundeswehr keine Probleme haben.
Man bekommt ja extra Gebirgsstiefel dazu, in jeder Verwendung.
Der restliche Kälteschutz ist auch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du im Winter noch anziehen willst, aber wenn du nicht grad durch Sibirien musst wirst du mit den Stiefeln der Bundeswehr keine Probleme haben.
> Man bekommt ja extra Gebirgsstiefel dazu, in jeder Verwendung.
> Der restliche Kälteschutz ist auch mehr als ausreichend.



Das kannst du aber vergessen 

Ein  Bekannter von mir ist Berufssoldat, der wurde im Spätwinter ins Baltikum verlegt,
hat sich dann für knapp 250 Euro private Winterstiefel gekauft,
weil die gestellten einfach unbrauchbar waren 

Mehr sage ich mal nicht dazu


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Die Bekleidung der Bundeswehr ist komplett für'n Arsch, immer wieder kriegen die Soldaten Stiefel, die ihnen nicht passen oder Hosen, die schon beim Bücken einen Riss kriegen.

Das liegt daran, dass der Hersteller für die Klamotten vor vielen Jahren aus Kostengründen komplett privatisiert wurde.
Mehr dazu: 
Mangel bei Ausrustung: Bundeswehr fehlt Winterkleidung fur Nato-Einsatz - FOCUS Online
Schlechte Ausrustung: Mangel bei der Bundeswehr: Der Realitatsverlust einer Ministerin

Dazu noch die Sache mit dem Airbus, den Mängeln bei Kampffahrzeugen und Hubschraubern. Und das G36 wurde ja schon oft genug erwähnt...
Keine Ahnung, warum hier im Forum immer wieder behauptet wird, dass die Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr doch so umglaublich toll sei.

Das ist leider seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr der Fall, Einsparungen, Fehlplanung, Privatisierungen und allgemeine Unfähigkeit sei Dank....


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Bekleidung der Bundeswehr ist komplett für'n Arsch, immer wieder kriegen die Soldaten Stiefel, die ihnen nicht passen oder Hosen, die schon beim Bücken einen Riss kriegen.
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass der Hersteller für die Klamotten vor vielen Jahren aus Kostengründen komplett privatisiert wurde.
> Mehr dazu:
> ...



Das G36 funktioniert wie es soll. Heckler & Koch gewinnt G36-Prozess gegen Bundesregierung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Woher kam dann der Bericht, der schon vor der Einführung der Waffe darauf hinwies, dass das Teil nicht armeetauglich ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher kam dann der Bericht, der schon vor der Einführung der Waffe darauf hinwies, dass das Teil nicht armeetauglich ist?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Super Idee und dann wird uns das jeder nachmachen, ja?
> Wie naiv bist du eigentlich? In der Weltpolitik herrscht das Recht des Stärkeren und das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben, außer du kannst den Menschen selbst ändern.
> 
> Man sollte die Verteidigungsausgaben um einiges erhöhen, sämtliche deutsche Truppen wieder auf EU bzw. NATO Gebiet zurück ziehen und die Bundeswehr wieder zu der Armee machen, die sie laut ihrer Gründungsväter sein soll, nämlich eine Verteidigungsarmee.



Costa Rica kommt auch ohne Militär aus und ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass das Land von anderen Ländern besetzt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber vergessen
> 
> Ein  Bekannter von mir ist Berufssoldat, der wurde im Spätwinter ins Baltikum verlegt,
> hat sich dann für knapp 250 Euro private Winterstiefel gekauft,
> ...


Ist er Offz oder UmP?
Offiziere mit mehr als 12 Monaten Restdienstzeit sind Selbsteinkleider (UmP vlt auch, aber weiß ich grad nicht) und Stiefel gehören dann definitiv zu der Art Ausrüstung die man selbst zu kaufen hat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Bekleidung der Bundeswehr ist komplett für'n Arsch, immer wieder kriegen die Soldaten Stiefel, die ihnen nicht passen oder Hosen, die schon beim Bücken einen Riss kriegen.
> Dazu noch die Sache mit dem Airbus, den Mängeln bei Kampffahrzeugen und Hubschraubern. Und das G36 wurde ja schon oft genug erwähnt...
> Keine Ahnung, warum hier im Forum immer wieder behauptet wird, dass die Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr doch so umglaublich toll sei.


Bitte höre auf so einen grotesken Bullshit zu behaupten ohne selbst Soldat zu sein.
Es gibt sogar einige neue Sachen, neue TShirts, deutlich bessere Stiefel, einen moderneren Sportanzug, neue ABC Maske (geiles Teil, wenn ich das bei der Feuerwehr hätte für den PA)
Ausrüstung fehlt naja ich hab 80 Ausrüstungsteile bekommen von 81 soll. Hosenträger (falls man den Gürtel nicht vertraut) haben gefehlt und werden nachgeliefert.
Und das G36 und das Dauerfeuer. Ja gut, wer so bescheuert ist nen 30 Schuss Magazin am Stück leerzuschießen hat eh einen Schaden. Dafür braucht man kein Soldat sein, da reicht es ne Runde Battlefield zu spielen.
Überhaupt verzieht man im Dauerfeuer alleine dadurch, dass es nen Rückstoß gibt und Sturmgewehre werden nicht auf eine Lafette gesetzt. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Costa Rica kommt auch ohne Militär aus und ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass das Land von anderen Ländern besetzt wird.


Ja ähm ja warte gutes Argument 
Ups nein bis zu 7000 US Soldaten im Land und abgesichert durch Bündnisverträge. Die Niederlande könnten ihre Armee abschaffen, aber wenn das die ganze EU macht->*******


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das G36 und das Dauerfeuer. Ja gut, wer so bescheuert ist nen 30 Schuss Magazin am Stück leerzuschießen hat eh einen Schaden. Dafür braucht man kein Soldat sein, da reicht es ne Runde Battlefield zu spielen.
> Überhaupt verzieht man im Dauerfeuer alleine dadurch, dass es nen Rückstoß gibt und Sturmgewehre werden nicht auf eine Lafette gesetzt.



Das kommt durchaus vor, nennt sich Sperrfeuer und hat auch nicht unbedingt zum Ziel, den Gegner auszuschalten, sondern ihn in Deckung zu zwingen und damit bspw. die Rettung von Verwundeten zu ermöglichen.
Aber das nur als Randbemerkung.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte höre auf so einen grotesken Bullshit zu behaupten ohne selbst Soldat zu sein.
> Es gibt sogar einige neue Sachen, neue TShirts, deutlich bessere Stiefel, einen moderneren Sportanzug, neue ABC Maske (geiles Teil, wenn ich das bei der Feuerwehr hätte für den PA)
> Ausrüstung fehlt naja ich hab 80 Ausrüstungsteile bekommen von 81 soll. Hosenträger (falls man den Gürtel nicht vertraut) haben gefehlt und werden nachgeliefert.


Wie wär's wenn du aufhörst Bullshit zu behaupten und anfängst Ahnung zu haben?
Doppelpunkt:
Bundeswehr fehlen auch Schutzwesten, Zelte und Winterbekleidung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Von der Leyen raeumt Maengel bei der Bundeswehr ein - Politik - nordbayern.de

Bericht: Der Bundeswehr fehlt Ausruestung und Personal - WELT

Bundeswehr: 
				Fehlende Ausstattung: Wo in der Kaserne der Schuh drueckt - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine

Zitat aus letzterer Quelle: 





> Wer spezielle Stiefel benötigt, muss sie selber bezahlen. Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es nur ein Standardmodell – für Sommer und Winter. Bei extremen Wetterlagen ist das nicht zumutbar.



Alles Typen, die nicht selber bei der Bundeswehr sind und, "grotesken Bullshit", labern?
Ebenso das G36.
Meinst du etwa, all die Berichte von unverhältnismäßigen Mängeln unter Dauerfeuer und äußeren Einwirkungen kommen alle von Typen, die nicht schießen können?
Weißt du, wenn ich ein Sturmgewehr konstruiere (was eben einschließt bzw. ausschließlich beinhaltet, dass es vom Militär verwendet wird), dann muss ich dabei einkalkulieren, dass diese Waffe auch unter allen Umständen zuverlässig funktioniert. Und nicht hinterher labern, "jo, aber das war ja gar nicht für den Einsatz in der Wüste ausgelegt, bla bla bla...".
Na klar. Weil ja auch quasi nie damit zu rechnen war, dass die Bundeswehr einen Einsatz im Nahen Osten oder Nordafrika tätigen würde.
Ein Papier, das sehr bald in der Versenkung verschwand, besagte bereits vor dessen Einführung, dass die Waffe nicht armeetauglich wäre.
Der Skandal um den Airbus A400M oder die praktisch nicht einsatzfähigen Helikopter, ist das für dich auch "grotesker Bullshit"?

Und es reicht auch 'ne Runde CS 1.0 (1999) zu spielen um zu "wissen", dass eine Waffe, je länger man ununterbrochen damit feuert, unpräziser wird, also was soll dieser bescheuerte Vergleich mit Battlefield?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nicht hinterher labern, "jo, aber das war ja gar nicht für den Einsatz in der Wüste ausgelegt, bla bla bla...".
> Na klar. Weil ja auch quasi nie damit zu rechnen war, dass die Bundeswehr einen Einsatz im Nahen Osten oder Nordafrika tätigen würde.



Ich zitiere mal:



> Ein fortschrittlicheres Projekt wurde in den 1970er-Jahren mit dem HK36  angegangen, das dem späteren G36 äußerlich sehr ähnlich war. Als nach dem Ende des Kalten Krieges das G11-Programm gestoppt wurde, formulierte das deutsche Heer 1992 die Anforderungen an einen G3-Nachfolger neu. Es sollte nun ein schon auf dem Markt befindliches Gewehr beschafft werden.
> 
> HK G36 – Wikipedia



Ja zu dem Zeitpunkt (1992) hat wohl noch niemand im Verteidigungsministerium konkret damit gerechnet das 2 Jahre später, 1994, der Beschluss des Bundestags, die Bundeswehr künftig auch Außerhalb der NATO-Grenzen einsetzen zu können, mal bedeuten würde das die Bundeswehr auch künftig mal in Gegnenden wie Afghanistan,  oder Afrika eingesetzt werden würde, falls überhaupt jemand 1992 schon damit gerechnet hat das 2 Jahre später der Beschluss überhaupt gefasst werden würde aus der Bundeswehr eine aktive Armee zu machen die sich nicht nur mehr auf die Verteidigung der Landesgrenzen und Bündnispartner beschränkt.
Viel mehr ging es bei dem Beschluss wohl ehr darum das man die Bundeswehr evt. in Kriesenherden der ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten einsetzen können soll, die nunmal zu der Zeit eben kein NATO-Gebiet waren.

Entsprechend war halt auch nie der Bedarf vorgesehen das die Waffe auch in gleißender Hitze, bei 40-50 Grad im Schatten noch volle Leistung bringt, weil sowas findest du in Europa in der Regel sogut wie garnicht vor.
Und selbst wenn man um diesen damals ehr "theoretischen" Mangel sogar wusste dürften die sonstigen Vorteile die die Waffe bot wohl ausschlaggebender für ihre Einführung gewesen sein als das der Mangel dagegen gesprochen hätte.

Das Problem ist auch weniger das die Waffe diesen Mangel überhaupt besitzt, sondern ehr das man eben mit den ab 2001 sich plötzlich deutlich ändernden Einsatzgegebenheiten (Afghanistan) eben nicht von einer weiteren Verwendung abgesehen hat und eine neue den neuen Anforderungen entsprechenderen Waffe eingeführt hat, aber die Entwicklung / Einführung einer neuen Infanteriewaffe passte halt damals auch absolut nicht in den massiven Sparkurs den man mit der Bundeswehr gefahren ist und das vorhandene Geld floss bereits in andere Projekte, so das man es halt schlicht totschwieg und nichts machte.


----------



## micha34 (13. Juli 2018)

Das G36 hat übrigens die vermeintlichen Probleme nicht verursacht sondern unpassende Munition.
Das selbe Problem wie bei den Amis mit ihren M16 in Vietnam.
Ausserdem ist das Sturmgewehr in modernen Konflikten kaum relevant.

Der hochgelobte Vorgänger,das G3 funktioniert auch nicht im Wüstensand.
Was dort funktionieren würde, wird als unpräziser "Schrott" ebenso runtergeredet.

Worüber aber die BW am meisten leidet,sind unfähige Politiker.Eine Führung mit Sachverstand und es gäbe keine Probleme.
Ebensowenig die Zweckentfremdung ausserhalb deutscher Grenzen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das kommt durchaus vor, nennt sich Sperrfeuer und hat auch nicht unbedingt zum Ziel, den Gegner auszuschalten, sondern ihn in Deckung zu zwingen und damit bspw. die Rettung von Verwundeten zu ermöglichen.
> Aber das nur als Randbemerkung.



Das macht man trotzdem nicht im Dauerfeuer, jedenfalls nicht mit einem Sturmgewehr. 30 Schuss im Magazin bei 750 Schuss pro Minute. Das bringt dir einen absoluten Scheißdreck, selbst mit nem MG3 gibst du nur Feuerstöße ab, weil dir sonst das Rohr überhitzt.
Selbst mit nem 1000 Schuss Magazin wäre diese Antwort Bullshit, warum wäre es denn schlimm, wenn bei Sperrfeuer die Präzision leidet?



			
				TwoFratze schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Typen, die nicht selber bei der Bundeswehr sind und, "grotesken Bullshit", labern?
> Ebenso das G36.
> Meinst du etwa, all die Berichte von unverhältnismäßigen Mängeln unter Dauerfeuer und äußeren Einwirkungen kommen alle von Typen, die nicht schießen können?


Kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten werden aufgebauscht, das findest du in allen Bereichen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob oder als was du arbeitest, aber wenn etwas über dein Fachgebiet in den Medien kommt könntest du auch in nem Artikel x Fehler entdecken, weil du eben der Fachmann bist
und das auch bei seriösen Medien. Guck mal in nicht IT Magazine wenn es um Technik geht, da tut das lesen doch auch weh. Aber nein bei der Bundeswehr wissen die Medien alles 100%. 

Aber das Thema Sturmgewehr, ach ja da gab es mal so ne tolle Waffe, die im Krieg oft versagt hat. War ein US Sturmgewehr, danach hat man es ausgemustert. Oh wait, nein das M16 wird immer noch benutzt und das M4 auch. 
Warum äußere ich mich zu der ******* überhaupt? Du traust den Medien, ich traue meinen Ausbildern und da war noch so etwas das sich Gericht nennt. Da hat H&K den Prozess verloren weil das G36 ne schlechte Waffe ist. Ach ne auch nicht, ist ja blöd.


			
				TwoFratze schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar. Weil ja auch quasi nie damit zu rechnen war, dass die Bundeswehr einen Einsatz im Nahen Osten oder Nordafrika tätigen würde.


Die Planungen für das G36 gehen auf die Zeit vor 1992 zurück. Erkläre mir ganz kurz warum man Anfang der 90er mit Einsätzen in Afghanistan hätte rechnen soll. Versuch es bitte, schaffst du eh nicht, aber ich will noch etwas zu lachen haben.


> Der Skandal um den Airbus A400M oder die praktisch nicht einsatzfähigen Helikopter, ist das für dich auch "grotesker Bullshit"?


Großgeräte multinationaler Firmen sind eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Das G36 war ja auch ein Resultat des immer "kleiner, schlanker, kompakter"-Werdens.
Man wollte die Waffe möglichst leicht machen und natürlich an das leichtere 5,56mm-NATO-Kaliber anpassen.

Aber es gibt halt auch physikalische Grenzen - mit einem 4 Gramm schweren Geschoss erreichst du halt nicht dieselbe Durchschlagskraft, wie mit einem doppelt so schwerem Projektil, um das auszugleichen, erhöhst du halt das Tempo. Da bist du aber gleich wieder bei den Grenzen der Physik, je mehr Hitzenentwickliung, desto mehr leidet das Material darunter - und das G36 wird nicht umsonst als "Plastikwaffe" bezeichnet, die Fertitungsmaterialien sind größtenteils aus Kunststoff.

Inzwischen sehen das durchaus viele Ingenieure so, dass beim G36 die falschen Kompromisse getroffen wurden: Die Nachteilie der Leichtigkeit durch eine hohe Schussfrequenz ausgleichen zu wollen.

@Sparanus
Mehr als mich verarschen kannst du also nicht?
Tja, traurige Geschichte.

Wenn da so viel Unfug in diesen Berichten, die ich dir genannt habe, dabei ist warum gehst du dann nicht im Detail darauf ein und erklärst es auch so? Meinst du, das erfinden alles die Medien - verschiedener! - Verlage und Herkunft, nur um mich und andere Leser zum Narren zu halten?

Offenkundig gehörst du tatsächlich noch zu den bemitleidenswerten Typen, die glauben, sowas wie "Deutsche Werarbeit" gäbe es noch.
Oh, da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Die gibt's schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2018)

Es ist auch sehr sinnvoll eine Mittelpatrone zu verwenden weil Gewehrmunition schwerer ist etc. Dazu gab es viele Untersuchungen. 
Das G3 war und ist ein untypisches Sturmgewehr, deswegen wird es heute auch als DMR benutzt.

Man darf einfach festhalten, dass es das ideale Sturmgewehr für alle Fälle nicht gibt.



			
				Twofratze schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn da so viel Unfug in diesen Berichten, die ich dir genannt habe, dabei ist warum gehst du dann nicht im Detail darauf ein und erklärst es auch so? Meinst du, das erfinden alles die Medien - verschiedener! - Verlage und Herkunft, nur um mich und andere Leser zum Narren zu halten?


Erstens, wenn ich jemanden fehlendes Fachwissen unterstelle, dann unterstelle ich ihnen nicht den Leser zum Narren halten zu wollen. Das solltest du unterscheiden können.
Zweitens sind diese Zeitungsberichte schön allgemein gehalten (Siehe Vergleich mit IT News in nicht IT Zeitschriften)
Neue Kampfstiefel die Blasen verursachen, nun ich hab keine Blasen an den Füßen und meine Kameraden finden die Stiefel auch mega gut und unsere Wiedereinsteller sagen, dass die deutlich besser sind als das Vorgängermodell. 
Blasen und Schmerzen kann man natürlich bekommen, diese Schuhe müssen erst eingalufen werden und das kann Wochen bis Monate dauern ->Das weiß der Redakteur der seine Turnschuhe oder Anzugschuhe trägt aber nicht bzw er hat damit keine praktische Erfahrung.
Ich unterstelle diesen Leuten keine Absicht, aber wenn du den ganzen Tag Berichte aus x Themenfeldern schreiben musst hast du keine Zeit dich über diese Kleinigkeiten zu informieren und schreibst halt was du hörst.
P.S. An den Wehrbeauftragten kann jeder Soldat (und jeder der abgelehnt wurde) schreiben. Natürlich kommen da selbst diese kleinen Themen auf.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2018)

Die AK-47 hat mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen, als jede Atombombe.

Das Teil war im feucht-warmen Dschungel Vietnams noch voll funktionsfähig, während das M16 der US-Streitkräfte versagt hatte.
Ein LKW konnte drüber fahren und das Teil feuerte immernoch.

Das G36 dagegen war bei einer Distanz von über 200m nicht mehr wirkungsvoll, bei der das G3 durchaus noch wirkungsvoll war.

Was zum Teufel mache ich denn, wenn ich den Feind in Wüstengengend wirkungsvoll bekämpfen will? Warte ich dann darauf, dass der Hersteller mir eins liefert, das genau darauf ausgelegt ist? Ich will Terrorgruppen in Afghanistan bekämpfen, aber "hey, stopp, deine Waffen sind nicht dafür entwickelt worden!" 
Die Politik könnte schlicht zu blöd dafür gewesen sein, schon möglich. Aber warum hatte keiner aus der Waffenlobby was gesagt, von denen sie sich so schön haben schmieren lassen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zweitens sind diese Zeitungsberichte schön allgemein gehalten (Siehe Vergleich mit IT News in nicht IT Zeitschriften)
> Neue Kampfstiefel die Blasen verursachen, nun ich hab keine Blasen an den Füßen und meine Kameraden finden die Stiefel auch mega gut und unsere Wiedereinsteller sagen, dass die deutlich besser sind als das Vorgängermodell.


Also ich habe meine Haix Air Power, für die ich beim RK mal 50€ bezahlt habe, nie länger als ein paar Tage einlaufen müssen.
Wenn man einen Schuh ganze Monate (immerhin mehrere 30 Tage, in denen man permanent damit rumlaufen muss) "einlaufen" muss, dann stimmt was damit nicht. 
Und dafür muss ich kein Soldat sein, um das zu wissen, dann passt er mir einfach nicht...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Ich verweise mal auf die Beiträge von micha und Nighti zum Thema. Hast du gelesen? Gut, lies sie nochmal. Wenn dann nicht verstanden, wiederhole dies.



> Das Teil war im feucht-warmen Dschungel Vietnams noch voll funktionsfähig, während das M16 der US-Streitkräfte versagt hatte.


Nein du siehst das falsch. Durchlag ist nicht gleich Durchschlag. Die AK47 ist auf kurze Distanz eine Wucht, die M16 versteht sich eher auf mittlere Distanzen und das G3 verwendet eine Gewehrpatrone und keine Halbpatrone.
Aber man hat schon im Zweiten Weltkrieg herausgefunden, dass die Gewehrpatrone für Sturmgewehre nicht ideal ist. Deswegen hat das StG44 auch keine Gewehrpatrone sondern die Pistolenpatrone 43.
Wie gesagt, es gibt nicht das perfekte Gewehr. Das G36 wurde für den Einsatz hier und Richtung Osteuropa konzipiert.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung, woher du deine Infos beziehst, aber soweit ich weiß, war das M16 anfangs desegen so unbrauchbar, weil es anfälliger für Verschmutzung war und das Material schneller ermüdete.
Die späteren Revisionen mit Feuerstoß waren schon tauglicher.

Und ich verstehe auch nicht, was innerhalb von 500m das Problem sein soll, eine ausreichende Leistung aus dem 5,56mm-Kaliber zu erzielen. 
Das M16 konnte das später und eine Menge anderer Sturmgewehr-Typen auch. Nur offenbar das G36 nicht, wie Erfahrungsberichte der Soldaten immer wieder zeigen.

Ebensowenig, warum man einen Stiefel doch tatsächlich 30mal +x "einlaufen" muss, damit er einem passt. Zumindest beim Rettungsdienst kenne ich sowas nicht und der wird nur begrenzt vom Staat finanziert...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Das M16 bzw das M4 hat auch heute noch Probleme in Afghanistan. Nicht gelesen?

Rettungsdienst toller Vergleich, wie viel laufen die denn? Pro Einsatz wenige hundert Meter. Mehr ist die absolute Ausnahme.
Aber ich hab ja den Vergleich zu meinen Feuerwehrstiefeln. Nach nem 9 Stunden Einsatz konnte ich nicht mehr laufen, in meinen Kampfstiefel laufe ich täglich deutlich mehr.
Ja idR. trägt der Rettungsdienst andere Schuhe, aber je nach Lage müssen Feuerwehrstiefel ran.
Darfst auch 3 mal raten, warum die Feuerwehrleute Turnschuhe anziehen, wenn sie in Uniform joggen.
Schei Vergleich


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2018)

Weil ja auch Feuerwehrleute im Einsatz joggen, sag' mal geht's noch?

Und es gibt Einsätze, in denen Rettungsdienstler auch mal länger als ein "paar Stunden" unterwegs sind, mal was von Sanitätsdiensten oder SEG-Einsätzen gehört?
Oder, dass du dort auch gerne mal ganze Stockwerke rauf und runter trappen musst?
Für den Rettungsdienst habe ich die Haix Air Power-Stiefel ein paar mal angehabt, die sitzen wie Schmitts's Katze.
Bei den FireFighter-Modellen gibt's rein gar nichts zu beanstanden, die haben alles, was man von einem Einsatzstiefel sich nur wünschen kann und muss man garantiert keine "paar Monate" lang einlaufen. 
Aber die Bundeswehr (immerhin ein Teil der Staatsgewalt), die keine Stiefel mit Stahlkappen und Schnittschutz benötgen, bekommen keinen halbwegs angepassten Schuh, der nach einigen Tagen einlaufen sitzt?

Weißt du, ich kenne auch zufällig den einen oder anderen, der mal den Wehrdienst geleistet hat. Die mussten noch nie extra löhnen, um einen extra Winterstiefel zu bekommen.

Genauso wie es völliger, so wie du es nennst, "Bullshit" ist, dass dass man ein Paar Stiefel doch tatsächlich über mehrere Monate hinweg einlaufen muss, damit sie einem sitzen. Vor allem dann, wenn man sie permanent anhat, sollte das nicht der Fall sein.

Und ich habe auch noch nie Berichte darüber gehört, dass das M16 Probleme während des Nahost-Einsatzes gezeigt hätte.
Was meinst du, dass ich nicht gelesen hätte, was mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen würde?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Twofacenobrain schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ja auch Feuerwehrleute im Einsatz joggen, sag' mal geht's noch?


Sorry hab ich mir eingebildet beim letzten Unwettereinsatz. Bin da nicht hin und her gejoggt um Materialien ranzuschaffen. 


			
				Twofacenobrain schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt Einsätze, in denen Rettungsdienstler auch mal länger als ein "paar Stunden" unterwegs sind, mal was von Sanitätsdiensten oder SEG-Einsätzen gehört?
> Oder, dass du dort auch gerne mal ganze Stockwerke rauf und runter trappen musst?


Das ist eine vollkommen andere Belastung. Wenn du beides gemacht hättest wüsstest du das. 


			
				Twofacenobrain schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den FireFighter-Modellen gibt's rein gar nichts zu beanstanden, die haben alles, was man von einem Einsatzstiefel sich nur wünschen kann und muss man garantiert keine "paar Monate" lang einlaufen.


Nochmal mit den Dingern läufst du deutlich weniger und falls doch fallen dir am Ende die Füße ab. Glaub mir, ich hab das doch gemacht. Außerdem ist das einlaufen individuell.


			
				Twofacenobrain schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du, ich kenne auch zufällig den einen oder anderen, der mal den Wehrdienst geleistet hat. Die mussten noch nie extra löhnen, um einen extra Winterstiefel zu bekommen.


Bitte, ich bitte dich google mal den Begriff Selbsteinkleider bevor du mit irgendwelchen WDLern in deinem Freundeskreis ankommst.


Alternativ zum Thema Bundeswehr darfst du gerne mal nach "Wanderstiefel einlaufen" oder "Bergstiefel einlaufen" googeln, dann steht da z.B. dass man sie gerne mal einige Wochen im Alltag einlaufen soll.
Aber alle Leute kaufen bestimmt nur beschissene Wanderschuhe sonst würde es diese Tipps im Netz nicht geben.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2018)

Wirfst du jetzt mit Prämissen und Roten Hehringen durch die Gegend, weil deine Argumente so schon ins Nichts führen?

Und glaubst du etwa, ich wäre so blöd und bemerke deine beläufigen Beleidugungen nicht?
Sag' mal, ein höheres Niveau hast du nicht drauf, oder?

Der Punkt ist:
Glaube ich verschiedenen Medienberichten, bin aber nicht selber beim Heer, bin ich grotesk blöd.
Der nächste Punkt:
Kenne ich Leute beim Heer, glaube ich deren Aussagen, aber deinen Ausführungen nicht, bin ich ebenfalls grotesk blöd.
Der Übernächste Punkt:
Verstehe ich selber was von Einsatzbekleidung und kenne solche, die sich mit mehreren Facetten dieser auskennen, die sich aber mit deinen widersprechen, bin ich ebenfalls zu bescheuert, um mit deinem Niveau mithalten zu können.

Schlussfolgerung ist: 
Ich muss doch tatsächlich ein Paar Einsatzstiefel über mehrere Monate (!) hinweg "einlaufen", damit sie mir passen, noch dazu muss ich beim Heer (bei dem ich ja einen Sold bekomme) draufzahlen, damit ich passende in kalter Jahreszeit erhalte. 
Die Bestiefelung der Bundeswehr haben weder Stahl- noch Schnittschutz und müssten dennoch länger eingelaufen werden, als die von Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienst und sind nicht mal wintertauglich...
Die weitreichende Kritik am G36 kommt durchgehend nur von Leuten, die nicht schießen können.
Oh. Mann...

Sag' mal, wie lächerlich das ganze klingt, kommt dir dabei nicht auf?
Da kannst du dir noch so viele Beleidigungen für mich einfallen lassen, erträglicher macht das den Müll, den du hier verzapfst leider auch nicht.
Erspart sich mir auch die Mühe, extra darauf einzugehen, was jene Medien über die Mängel bei der Bundeswehr berichten, egal ob Bekleidung, Bewaffnung oder Ausrüstung allgemein.
Gelesen hast du sie auch nicht, dir ging es nur darum, deinen Dampf abzulassen über jemand, welcher die Verhältnisse bzgl. unseres Militärappartes zu Gänze kritisiert.
Ich sage es dir nochmal, ganz persönlich, auch wenn das in deinen offenkundig ziemlich beschränkten Horizont nicht reinpassen will: Sowas wie "Deutsche Wertarbeit" gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr. Und das schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr, Globalisierung und Sparpolitik sei Dank...

Kuck' dir an, wo unsere Autos gefertigt werden, wo die Zulieferer sitzen. 
Selbst unsere vormals so gelobten Schiffsmotoren werden inzwischen bei Rolls Royce gefertigt.
Wirklich fähige Ingenieure will sich hierzulande keiner mehr leisten, die gehen alle ins Ausland.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Du hast kein Fachwissen und keine Erfahrung, was soll ich sagen?  Soll ich dich tätscheln und mit Milch und Keksen ins Bett bringen?
Da waren 2 andere User die auch was im Bezug zum G36 gepostet haben, hast du vollkommen ignoriert. Vollkommen.

Aber ich hab nen Thread gefunden wo Soldaten sich über das G36 ausheulen (Nein tun sie natürlich nicht). 9 Seiten viel Spaß:
Bundeswehrforum.de - G36: Es trifft, es trifft nicht...
Es ist ein reines Politikum. Hat das Gericht keine Ahnung? Das ist eine einfache Ja Nein Frage.

Im selben Forum findest du genug über die Stiefel, einige heulen darüber, bekommen Tipps und dann geht es. Auch hier verweise ich auf das zivile Beispiel
Wanderschuhe, da muss man das auch machen. Feuerwehrstiefel sind was völlig anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2018)

Boah, ganz toll, Erfahrungsberichte - die in jenem Forum offenkundig ziemlich verschieden sind - stellst du jetzt über Erfahrungsberichte, die mehrfach von - ich sage es nochmal - verschiedenen Medien aufgegriffen worden sind?

Und ich sage es auch nochmal, in welcher Verhältnismäßigkeit steht es, wenn ich das, was ich an den Füßen trage, über mehrere Monate hinweg einlaufen muss?
Ich sage es dir, in gar keiner.
Noch lustiger wird's jetzt, wenn ich deinem "Rat" folge, das zu googeln und dann auch noch Erfahrungsberichte finde, die genau eher das bestätigen, was ich die ganze Zeit schon über mir die Zeit mit dir verschwende, nämlich das ein Paar Stiefel nach einer gewissen - nicht zu langen Zeit - schlicht zu passen hat.

Ich sage ja, du versuchst hier über irgendwelche falsche Fährten deine Argumentation zu untermauern und hoffst, dass ich das nicht weiter verfolge und dann noch glaube.
Den Todesstoß versetzt du dir selber aber, indem du beleidigend wirst und zwar schon von deinem Post mit dem "groteskem Bullshit" an.

Dass du dir selbst damit von Anfang an jedweder Seriösität beraubt hast, ist dir gar nicht aufgefallen?
Darüberhinaus wird's nur noch lächerlich. Ich verschwende meine Zeit um bald halb 3 Nachts mit einem Typen, der mir rote Heringe vor die Beine wirft. In einem Thread in dem es ursprünglich um etwas völlig anderes ging...


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das macht man trotzdem nicht im Dauerfeuer, jedenfalls nicht mit einem Sturmgewehr. 30 Schuss im Magazin bei 750 Schuss pro Minute. Das bringt dir einen absoluten Scheißdreck, selbst mit nem MG3 gibst du nur Feuerstöße ab, weil dir sonst das Rohr überhitzt.
> Selbst mit nem 1000 Schuss Magazin wäre diese Antwort Bullshit, warum wäre es denn schlimm, wenn bei Sperrfeuer die Präzision leidet?



So sehr ich deinen restlichen Ausführungen auch zustimmen mag, aber hier liegst du falsch. Beim Sperrfeuer mit Sturmgewehren geht es darum, einige Sekunden herauszuholen, kurzzeitig Druck aufzubauen.
Das wird nicht durch Salven realisiert, sondern durch die komplette Entleerung des Magazins in Richtung Aggressor.
Wer sich zu einem Sperrfeuer genötigt sieht, steht normalerweise unter Zeitdruck (Verletzter muss gerettet werden oder Deckung für eine Einheit gegeben werden, die schnell die Position wechseln muss) und/oder einer Übermacht gegenüber, deren Vormarsch gebremst werden muss.
Dafür setzt man den "Kugelhagel" ein. Gezielte Schussabgaben sind dann nicht möglich. Krieg ist kein Tontaubenschießen.
Übrigens ist auch für das G36 (und fast alle anderen Sturmgewehre) ein "Drum Mag" erhältlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es nicht benötigt werden würde, gäbe es gar keine Dauerfeuerfunktion.
Feuerstoss – Wikipedia


> Problematisch kann im Kampf die verringerte Feuerrate sein. Gerade bei kurzen Distanzen kann es sinnvoll sein, den Gegner mit möglichst vielen Geschossen niederzuhalten, damit eines trifft oder er sich zumindest nicht aus seiner Deckung wagen kann. Moderne Abzugsgruppen von Maschinenkarabinern bieten dazu neben dem Einzelfeuer und dem 3-Schuss-Feuerstoß zusätzlich die Möglichkeit eines nur durch die Magazinkapazität begrenzten Feuerstoßes.




Und wie gesagt: das Sperrfeuer ist auch nur eine Anwendung. Im CQB nutzt die Infanterie auch Dauerfeuer und pumpt ganze Magazine in den Gegner, weil es in einer solche Situation einfach unerlässlich ist, diesen auch ja zu 100% kampfunfähig zu machen.

Das durch Hollywood kolportierte "eine in den Kopf, eine in die Brust" ist (wenn überhaupt) etwas für Spezialeinheiten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst mit nem 1000 Schuss Magazin wäre diese Antwort Bullshit, warum wäre es denn schlimm, wenn bei Sperrfeuer die Präzision leidet?


Weil der Kampf nach dem Sperrfeuer nun mal oft nicht beendet ist, nach der Entleerung eines einzigen Magazins (30 Schuss) sofort wieder gezielte Schussabgaben möglich sein müssen.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Sturmgewehr immer Einzelschuss und Feuerstoß in definierter Schussfolge.
Trommelmagazine sind fürs LMG,welches zwar wie ein Sturmgewehr aussieht,aber keines ist.
Das LMG Trommelmagazine auch ins Sturmgewehr passen ist ein Nebeneffekt des Baukastensystem aber keinesfalls so vorgesehen.
Nicht einmal bei den russischen Waffen.

Speziell für das G3 bzw dessen halbautomatische Variante gab es mal ein 50 Schuss Behördenmagazin als Trommel.Mit anderen Hintergrund.
Ebenso gibts auch Trommelmagazine mit einer Kapazität von lediglich 2 Schuss.

Wildes Rumgeballer mit Sturmgewehr Richtung Feind ist obwohl das öfters vorkommt,militärisch ineffizient und unerwünscht.Für längere Schussfolgen sind auch eher MG vorgesehen.Da werden dann auch die Läufe nach einer gewissen Schussfolge getauscht.Aber auch da sind Schussfolge und Abkühlzeit definiert.

Unkontrolliertes Dauerfeuer ist der Stresssituation geschuldet.
Ebenso ist das Sturmgewehr eher nicht zum Töten gedacht,sondern zum Verletzen bis Kampfunfähig.So werden mehr Kräfte gebunden und hat psychologische Wirkung
wenn der Kamerad nebenan vor Schmerz schreit und sichtbar schwerste Verletzungen aufweist.Ist leider kein Kaffeekränzchen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

@Taskmaster
Dieses Dauerfeuer ist trotzdem die absolute Ausnahmesituation, die USA hat ja grade aus ihren Kriegserfahrungen auf Feuerstöße gesetzt.  Jede Waffe hat diese Dauerfeuerprobleme oder sie sind direkt nicht so genau wie die Ak47 


Alles weitere hat micha ja schon geschrieben und ich wette Twoface wird auch das wieder ignorieren. Ist ja scheinbar ziemlich alleine mit seiner Meinung.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Der AK47 war eine präzise Waffe für den Einsatzzweck.
Ergonomisch nur nicht der Brüller.Aber 1959 wurde ja das AKM eingeführt.Das Problem des schnellen Magazinwechselin Stressituationen wurde leider nicht behoben.
Aber selbst das AKM47 wurde schon 1974 ersetzt.

Jedenfalls erfüllt das G36 bei richtiger Anwendung auch in Afghanistan seine Aufgaben zuverlässig.Probleme sind ganz woanders zu finden.
Dafür sind andere Waffensysteme bzw Logistik verantwortlich.

Die Forderung von Trump ist allerdings sinnlos da nichts brauchbarumgesetzt wird und nur Geldverbrennung ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass sie nicht für ihren Einsatzzweck geeignet ist, aber präzise ist sie nicht. Sie kann nicht mit einer M16 mithalten, wenn es um Präzision geht.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Taskmaster
> Dieses Dauerfeuer ist trotzdem die absolute Ausnahmesituation, die USA hat ja grade aus ihren Kriegserfahrungen auf Feuerstöße gesetzt.  Jede Waffe hat diese Dauerfeuerprobleme oder sie sind direkt nicht so genau wie die Ak47
> 
> 
> Alles weitere hat micha ja schon geschrieben und ich wette Twoface wird auch das wieder ignorieren. Ist ja scheinbar ziemlich alleine mit seiner Meinung.



Krieg ist immer eine Ausnahmesituation. Sperrfeuer ist absolut alltäglich, wenn Truppen unter Beschuss geraten (weswegen ja fast alle Sturmgewehre die Dauerfeuerfunktion besitzen). Die Salve (2-3 automatische Schuss) ersetzen es keinesfalls. Die USA haben darauf seit Vietnam auch nicht gesetzt, das Dauerfeuer durch Salve zu ersetzen. Sie haben die Salve als zusätzlichen Modus zur Steigerung der Effektivität in bestimmten Szenarien hinzugenommen.
micha34 erzählt nur allerlei Allgemeines (und auch manch Falsches) zur Randbemerkung G36 mit C-Mag.
C-Mag HK G36 100 Round Beta Mag System
Das C-Mag wurde von mir auch mehr deswegen angeführt, weil es zeigen sollte, dass das G36 durchaus auch für mehr als 30 Schuss Dauerfeuer ausgelegt wurde, aber trotzdem bspw. in Afghanistan nicht verlässlich längere Gefechte mit hoher Schussfolge absolvieren konnte. Das ist schlecht, wenn "Deutschland am Hindukusch verteidigt wird" und zwang letztendlich dazu, neue Ausschreibungen zu tätigen, das Gewehr alsbald auszutauschen.

Natürlich wurden auch Sturmgewehre zum Töten entwickelt. Deswegen gilt auch bspw. das "Sturmgewehr" (MP44) als "Wunderwaffe" mit erheblichem strategischen Impakt. Micha34 verwechselt da etwas mit der altbekannten Strategie, ein "schwaches Glied" zu erzeugen, genutzt bspw. durch Scharfschützen, die einen Gegner "nur" verletzen, um damit einen ganzen Trupp zu binden/zu verlangsamen (das Zurücklassen von Toten ist psychologisch leichter als das von verwundeten Kameraden), bis Verstärkung kommt und der Trupp aufgerieben werden kann.

7,62mm töten im Gros der Fälle; 5,56mm töten im Gros der Fälle. Mit letzterem kann man nur weniger gut durch Wände ballern, aber die verursachten Traumata sind in beiden Fällen für den menschlichen Körper verheerend.

5,56 x 45 mm NATO – Wikipedia


> Gegen Ende der 1960er-Jahre gab es einige Beschwerden vor der Genfer Konvention gegen die Munition, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt in dem von der US-Army eingeführten Gewehr M16 Verwendung fand. Hauptargumente waren dabei die angeblich absolute letale Wirkung durch Geschosszerlegung, Geschossinstabilitäten im Körperinneren oder den sogenannten Gewebeschock, der angeblich durch Hochgeschwindigkeitsgeschosse mit mehr als 800 m/s Mündungsgeschwindigkeit verursacht würde. Alle diese angeblichen Eigenschaften konnten – bis auf die Geschosszerlegung – in späteren unabhängigen Studien nicht nachgewiesen werden. Bestätigt ist somit nur, dass sich die Vollmantelgeschosse der Munition auch auf größere Entfernungen im Ziel überschlagen und dabei zerbrechen und splittern können. Das verstärkt die wundballistische Wirkung und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit schwerer oder tödlicher Verletzungen.


Der Schritt von 7,62 auf 5,56mm ist dem geringeren Gewicht (weniger Last für den Soldaten), sowie dem geringeren Impuls und somit Rückstoß geschuldet (höhere Zielgenauigkeit auch bei hoher Schussfrequenz).
Unterm Strich ist die gewollte Wirkung: so effizient wie möglich den größtmöglichen Schaden verursachen.
Wer "nur" verletzen möchte, realisiert das über das Kaliber/die Munition und nicht über die Waffe an sich.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Das C-Mag ist immer noch nicht für das Sturmgewehr.Denn ein G36 ist nicht immer ein Sturmgewehr.Das G36 existiert mit abgewandelter Technik auch als LMG 36
.Weiss man aber nicht unbedingt.Muss man auch nicht.

Der Schritt von 7,62 (welche Hülsenlänge?) ist bei den Amis anders als bei deutscher Einführung begründet.

Ebenso die Einführung der 8x33 von der 8x57IS.Da waren logistische Gründe  eher nebensächlich.
Bei den Amis der Hauptgrund da diese auch eigentlich von der 7,62x63 (.30-06) umstiegen.

Deutschland hat immer wegen den Nato Standards mitgezogen.

Der Trend geht übrigens wieder zu grösseren Kalibern .
Dank der Trägheit der Militärs wirds aber noch etwas dauern.

Die Chance geringerer Blessuren sind beim 7,62 Militärgeschoss besser als beim 5,56er.

Wer es jetz noch ganz genau Wissen will,besorgt sich die DV zum G36 und zum LMG36.Da steht dann alles drin.

Im afghanischen Umfeld sind andere Waffen entscheidend die in ausreichender Zahl fehlten.

Das alte G3 hat auch nicht mehr praktische Einsatzreichweite aus das G36 und das Sturmgewehr fungiert eher zur Gebäudesicherung und Strassensperren.
Kaum mehr als eine PDW.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Das C-Mag ist immer noch nicht für das Sturmgewehr.Denn ein G36 ist nicht immer ein Sturmgewehr.Das G36 existiert mit abgewandelter Technik auch als LMG 36
> .Weiss man aber nicht unbedingt.Muss man auch nicht.


Das LMG ist mit dem Sturmgewehr zu 99% deckungsgleich. Das C-Mag passt auch in Letzteres und kann auch so (wenn auch nicht so exzessiv, denn der 1%ige Unterschied liegt in einem leicht verstärktem Lauf (zusätzliche 125g Material)) genutzt werden, was den Einsatz als leichtes Maschinengewehr (ähnlich einem M249) ermöglicht, die LMG Konfiguration nutzt zudem ein Zweibein.


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Im Juli 1995 wurde das MG36 durch den Bund mit einer Stückzahl von 4.700 Stück bei Heckler & Koch bestellt, jedoch aufgrund eines seitens der Bundeswehr gewünschten Änderungsvertrags aus dem Oktober 1997 schließlich „bis auf Weiteres“ nicht beschafft.[2] Die Mehrleistungen gegenüber dem G36 wurden als zu marginal eingestuft. *Allerdings wird das G36 in der Bundeswehr mit Zweibein und Trommelmagazin verwendet, was zu Verwechslungen mit dem LMG36 führen kann.*



Deswegen hatte ich auch das Bild von Wikipedia extra gepostet, weil es ein HK G36 Sturmgewehr in einer LMG-Konfiguration zeigt. Ist nämlich durchaus möglich und wird auch so von HK angeboten.

Ähnliches gilt bspw auch für das M4A1 (und andere, wurde auch bereits verlinkt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Geschichte der Munition hatte ich alles Nötige gesagt, der ausführliche Text wurde von mir verlinkt. 
Ich hole ihn aber auch gerne für alle mit Quellenphobie herüber:


> Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg entstand bei den Militärs Bedarf an neuen leichten Waffen, unter anderem dem Karabiner M1 Carbine oder der Thompson-Maschinenpistole, deren verwendete Munition .30 Carbine und .45 ACP sich nur im Nahbereich als besonders wirksam erwies. Also ging die Entwicklung neuer Waffen – zum Beispiel nach dem Prinzip des deutschen Sturmgewehres 44, dessen Name ein Synonym für die neue Generation von Waffen wurde – mit der Entwicklung neuer Munition einher. Die Forderungen dafür waren typischerweise geringeres Gewicht, hinreichend gestreckte Flugbahn für etwa 300 m effektive Reichweite, kontrollierbare Feuerstöße und geringere Produktionskosten.
> 
> In Deutschland entstand noch während des Kriegs das mittlere Sturmgewehrkaliber 7,92 × 33 mm, das weltweite Nachkriegsentwicklungen beeinflusste. Während auf sowjetischer Seite 1943 ein ähnliches Kaliber (7,62 × 39 mm) geschaffen wurde, entstanden in Europa bereits verschiedene dem späteren Kaliber 5,56 mm ähnliche Versuchspatronen.
> 
> ...



So, Schwimmbad. Genug über Waffen geredet.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine AK-47 ist halt sehr "grob" gebaut, dadurch weniger Schmutzanfällig. Sie hat auch weniger bewegliche Teile, was eben viele andere Vorteile mit sich bringt. Dazu reinigt sie sich quasi selbst.  Quasi der Toyota Hilux der Waffen. Ist der Hiilx jetzt das beste Auto? nein. 
Wüsten gibt es in Afghanistan zwar, aber ein Großteil der Kämpfe fand im Gebirge statt. Außerdem kämpft man heute nicht mehr um möglichst viel Raum zu erobern, die Amis haben es im Irak gezeigt, da hat man einfach die strategisch wichtigsten Punkte schnell eingenommen. Was habe ich davon irgendwelche großen, nahezu menschenleere Gebiete einzunehmen? Bindet enorm viele Kräfte, braucht Zeit und beides hat man normalerweise nicht im Überfluss.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Das AK47 ist ebenso kein RPK47.Wie das g36 kein LMG36 ist.
Der springende Punkt ist aber das die BW eine Verteidigungsarmee für deutsche Grenzen sind und nun wieder Ausserhalb operiert.
Wiederum hat man aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt und die eigenen Grenzen sind ungeschützt.
Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Das AK47 ist ebenso kein RPK47.Wie das g36 kein LMG36 ist.
> Der springende Punkt ist aber das die BW eine Verteidigungsarmee für deutsche Grenzen sind und nun wieder Ausserhalb operiert.
> Wiederum hat man aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt und die eigenen Grenzen sind ungeschützt.
> Finde den Fehler.


Welche Grenzen muss man denn sichern? Die zu Polen? Zu Frankreich? Zu Österreich? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Unsere Militärgrenze zu Russland, welche dank NATO besteht und nicht unsere eigene Landesgrenze ist.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere Militärgrenze zu Russland, welche dank NATO besteht und nicht unsere eigene Landesgrenze ist.


Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu, darauf habe ich vergessen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2018)

Um mal wieder auf die Anfangsfrage zurückzukommen,

der Trump ist ja wohl der dämlichste Präsident,

welche die Amis jemals in das weiBe Haus gehievt haben 

Vermutlich wird er jetzt wohl auch noch die Bildungsausgaben reduzieren


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2018)

Gibt es auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Quelle?



Nö, habe ich nicht 

Durch seine Steuerreformen machen doch die Mega- und Superreichen ihren Deal,

irgendwie muss das doch gegenfinanziert werden,

wass glaubtst Du denn, wer die Zeche zahlen wird? 

Wenn die Chinesen den Geldhahn abdrehen,

ist Amerika morgen ein failed state


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2018)

Bildung ist in den USA Sache der einzelnen Bundesstaaten. Vom Bund gibt es höchstens Zuschüsse.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird er jetzt wohl auch noch die Bildungsausgaben reduzieren



Na ja, die Milliardärin Betsy DeVos ist ja Bildungsministerin und die ist ein riesen Fan von Privatschulen und will am liebsten das Schulsystem komplett auf Privatschulen umstellen und öffentliche Schulen abschaffen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Milliardärin Betsy DeVos ist ja Bildungsministerin und die ist ein riesen Fan von Privatschulen und will am liebsten das Schulsystem komplett auf Privatschulen umstellen und öffentliche Schulen abschaffen.



Da siehst du mal, die Eliten sorgen schon für sich

Der "normale Ami" soll ruhig verblöden,

obwohl die jetzt schon sehr beschränkt sind,

scheinbar geht es aber noch tiefer 

Es ist aber erbärmlich, wenn ein so reiches Land,

nicht mal für eine grundlegende Krankenversicherung seiner Bürger aufkommen kann 

Aber naja, der Trump wirds schon packen


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2018)

Sorry fuer´s Leichenfleddern, aber:



Amon schrieb:


> Die Gefahr eines Dritten Weltkrieges geht eher von Hillary aus, aber diese scheint ja zum Glück gebannt zu sein.





BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hillary Clinton ist eine Kriegstreiberin die sich mit Putin angelegt hätte und weiterhin spielt Amerika die Weltpolizei.





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Trump ist die letzte Hoffnung vor dem sich anbahnenden Weltkrieg.



Trump will INF-Vertrag verlassen. Was ist da los? Kann bitte irgendwer Pater Merrin anrufen, damit er eine Hillary-Austreibung vornimmt?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da kommt die nächsten Tage noch deutlich mehr ans Licht über Clinton jnd John Podesta, das haben Wikileaks und Kim Dot Kom angekündigt, da wird die nächsten Wochen und Monate das große Erwachen kommen, vermutlich auch zu 9/11, wobei das weniger interessant ist, weil ja schon lange geklärt.



In der gemainstreamten Luegenpresse stand irgendwie nix. Wann ist es denn nun soweit? Ich bin naemlich schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## RtZk (22. Oktober 2018)

Den Artikel hast du aber schon gelesen oder? 
Und die Aussagen von Clinton im Wahlkampf auch gehört?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Oktober 2018)

Gelöscht


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. Oktober 2018)

Trump hat Eier und Herz. Als Nord- und Südkorea sich dann trafen, hat er gesagt, das er das begrüsst. Der ist nicht doph, ausserdem hat der Berater. Er ist Republikaner und ist für Kulturerhalt. Deswegen haben Help Guatemala Freaks in Amerika nichts verloren. Die sollen das eigene Land empor bringen. Bei den ganzen Flüchtlingen sind immer nur Männer auffalend viele Männer unterwegs. Man lässt doch zuerst Frauen und Kinder retten, nicht die Männer. Die bleiben doch zurück, wenn die Stolz haben. Dann noch die krasse Religion. Ich kann doch als Allah Member nicht in ein christliches Land fliehen. Das mache ich nur dann, wenn ich das Land erobern will.

Es ist überhaupt kein Krieg mehr in den Ländern. Weder in Yugoslavien, noch in Afgahnistan und in Syrien auch nicht mehr. Für ein besseres Leben Stütze kassieren bietet sich an. Dabei kommen die meisten von Afrika, Khat Boot, haben in Somalia noch Containerschiffe überfallen mit Schnellbooten, Kein Ausweis, bin 17. Bin Flüchtling, habe so die Ruhe, kann auf einem Deutschen Rettungsschiff schon Schach spielen ganz in Ruhe.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2018)

Ist das jetzt Satire?


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Satire?



Für manche " Realität "


----------



## Plasmadampfer (23. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt eine wahre Geschichte. Also der Thom, ein Arbeitskollege von mir, er ist normaler Elektriker wohnt mit seiner Frau und zwei Kindern in einer 100qm Wohnung. Jetzt war dort eine Wohnung frei und ein Afrikaner ist eingezogen. Thom hat im Altpapier dem seine Kontoauszüge mit dem Handy fotografiert. Der Afrikaner kriegt 1870€ Stütze. Zusätzlich kamen beim Einzug Möbelwagen von Möbelgeschäften. Ich so, Thom, weisst Du meine Mutter hat ihr Leben lang bei der Bank gearbeitet. Man kriegt ohne Perso nur ein Konto, wenn jemand für einen bürgt, in dem Fall wir Alle. Thom so, ich gehe Samstags schufften nebenbei, dass wir uns mal was leisten können. Thom, es ist so. Man nimmt den Flüchtling auf, weil man sich das leisten kann. Man kann die ja nicht in Bussen hin und her karren.

Ich so, Thom, wo soll der junge Mann denn hin ohne Frau und Kinder ? Die ziehen auch bei Euch ein, warte ab. EIne 100qm Bude sauber halten ist doch nichts für ein Single.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ja eh , so Hörensagen ist immer super. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (23. Oktober 2018)

Interessantes Deutsch, sehr authentisch anmutende Geschichte. Thom, der Elektriker. Ist das der Schwippschwager von Bob, dem Baumeister?

с сердечным приветом.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Trump hat Eier und Herz. Als Nord- und Südkorea sich dann trafen, hat er gesagt, das er das begrüsst. Der ist nicht doph, ausserdem hat der Berater. Er ist Republikaner und ist für Kulturerhalt. Deswegen haben Help Guatemala Freaks in Amerika nichts verloren. Die sollen das eigene Land empor bringen. Bei den ganzen Flüchtlingen sind immer nur Männer auffalend viele Männer unterwegs. Man lässt doch zuerst Frauen und Kinder retten, nicht die Männer. Die bleiben doch zurück, wenn die Stolz haben. Dann noch die krasse Religion. Ich kann doch als Allah Member nicht in ein christliches Land fliehen. Das mache ich nur dann, wenn ich das Land erobern will.
> 
> Es ist überhaupt kein Krieg mehr in den Ländern. Weder in Yugoslavien, noch in Afgahnistan und in Syrien auch nicht mehr. Für ein besseres Leben Stütze kassieren bietet sich an. Dabei kommen die meisten von Afrika, Khat Boot, haben in Somalia noch Containerschiffe überfallen mit Schnellbooten, Kein Ausweis, bin 17. Bin Flüchtling, habe so die Ruhe, kann auf einem Deutschen Rettungsschiff schon Schach spielen ganz in Ruhe.


Du könntest dich mit Tilfred zusammen tun. Ich raucht ja beide ganz gerne so komisches Zeug.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Interessantes Deutsch


Für mich hört es sich nach einem Spambot an, der auf eine Datenbank mit diversen Satzfetzen zugreift und die bunt zusammenwürfelt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann wurde er gehackt, denn nach dem Bot sehen mir die anderen Beiträge nicht aus...


----------



## JePe (24. Oktober 2018)

Erst fliegen die Worte, dann die Leute (in die Luft): Moeglicherweise Briefbomben an Clinton, Obama und Soros abgefangen.

Da hatte wohl jemand Herz, Eier & einen Chemiebaukasten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Erst fliegen die Worte, dann die Leute (in die Luft): Moeglicherweise Briefbomben an Clinton, Obama und Soros abgefangen.
> 
> Da hatte wohl jemand Herz, Eier & einen Chemiebaukasten.



Und das hat jetzt was konkret mit Trump (dem eigentlich Threadthema) zu tun?


----------



## JePe (24. Oktober 2018)

Trump steht fuer Krawall, Respektlosigkeit und Trivialisierung nicht nur, aber auch in der Auseinandersetzung mit politischen Gegnern. Ob er nun nur das sichtbare Symptom einer schon frueher ausgebrochenen Krankheit ist oder aber der Brandbeschleuniger, der das Feuer zu seinem Vorteil anfacht, darfst Du selbst entscheiden. Aber das Blondie bei briefbombenverschickendem Gelichter durch seine Auftritte hemmschwellensenkende Vorarbeit leistet, steht fuer mich ausser Zweifel.

EDIT: Die Luegenpresse hat auch Post bekommen.


----------



## Rattan (24. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Satire?



Nein, das ist Dummheit.

Da hat einer Angst, das die Flüchtlinge ihm das Brot wegfressen. Dabei nehmen ihm ganz andere das Brot und bringen es in die Schweiz.

Und alle anderen Einlassungen sind von Populismus und und Vorurteilen durchtränkt.

Keine 2 Sätze in seiner Muttersprache fehlerfrei schreiben können, aber gegen andere pöbeln...


----------



## JePe (25. Oktober 2018)

Medien muessen zivileren Ton anschlagen und mit negativen Berichten aufhoeren: Trumps Erklaerung zur Briefbombenserie.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2018)

Was hast du denn anderes von einem minderbemittelten mit der geistigen Reife eines 5 Jährigen erwartet?

Glaubst du ernsthaft der sucht die Schuld bei seiner eigenen entfesselten Rhetorik, die Gewalt gerade zu verherrlicht. Wie üblich bei den rechten trüben Tassen sind sie die Opfer und die Schuld tragen immer andere.


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2018)

Edit: falscher Thread...


----------



## JePe (25. Oktober 2018)

Auch De Niro und Biden bedroht.

Wir werden sie jagen! Oh, wait. Das war ja ein anderer Tattergreis ...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2018)

Nun Gauland ist nicht Trump.
Auch hat Gauland viel mehr Klasse als Trump.

"Wir werden sie jagen" gibt einen Aufschrei

Meint aber auch nur das selbe wie:
"Wir werden sie vor uns her treiben"

Er hat sich wohl für die anderen Worte entschieden, weil sie ein Trigger für Leute wie euch sind. Bildet euch ruhig was anderes ein, aber die Spitze der AfD ist ziemlich klug und wissen genau was sie da tun (auch im Gegensatz zu Trump).


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch hat Gauland viel mehr Klasse als Trump.


Weil er eine Dackelkrawatte trägt und Deutscher ist?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2018)

Die Spitze der AfD besteht aus einem Tatterkreis, der "das System" stürzen will, um danach mißliebige Journalisten zu verfolgen und sie mit Arbeitsverboten belegen will.
AfD-Phantasien von Alexander Gauland: Man nannte es Saeuberung

Die andere Hälfte besteht aus einer Frau, die vom Extra3 Moderator schon sprachlich korrekt eingeordnet wurde und in ihrem Privatleben sämtliche gesellschaftlichen liberalen Errungenschaften in Anspruch nimmt, die sie dann in ihrem politischen Leben alle konsequent bekämpft. Nach dem Motto ich darf liberalen Wein saufen so lange ich will, das gemeine Volk (in dem Falle eher Wahlvieh) muss sich mit meinen völkischen Ansichten zufrieden geben, die ich politisch vertrete.

Geile neue Intelligenz, naja auch für die Irrlichter wird es noch ein böses erwachen geben, der Verfassungsschutz wartet schon, diese Intelligenzbestien zu beobachten.

Bei Gauland kann man ja noch einen Strang oder Konsistenz beobachten, Frau Weidel ist genau das, als was sie der Extra3 Moderator bezeichnet hat, nur opportunistisch bis in ihre letzte Haaarspitze für sich selber.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Gauland ist nicht Trump.
> Auch hat Gauland viel mehr Klasse als Trump.
> 
> "Wir werden sie jagen" gibt einen Aufschrei
> ...



Er ist Populist. Daher auch die Formulierung, denn damit fällt er aus dem Rahmen und genau das will er.
Danach wird dann immer gesagt, dass das ja so nicht gemeint war.
Für mich eine Ratte, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2018)

Weil intelligente Leute unbedingt moralisch vorbildlich sind kann das nicht sein oder? 

Nun wie Opportun ist denn unsere Regierung? Gibt da schöne Berichte, wenn es um das zulassen von Steuervermeidung geht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil intelligente Leute unbedingt moralisch vorbildlich sind kann das nicht sein oder?



Er weiß genau, dass seine Formulierungen anecken und das nutzt er aus, um im Gespräch zu sein. 
Trump ist genauso. Er poltert herum und meckert dann über die Medien, die das aufgreifen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke eher, dass Trump halt so ist und diese Aggressionen keine kühle Berechnung als Grundlage haben.


----------



## Rattan (26. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass Trump halt so ist und diese Aggressionen keine kühle Berechnung als Grundlage haben.



Nö, er ist einfach ein Arschloch, über den die ganze Welt lacht und man hätte  ihn noch nicht einmal wahrgenommen, würde er sich nicht immer wie ein kleines Kind in den Vordergrund drängeln.
Wäre er mein Nachbar, ohne Papas Millionen, würde ich ihn noch nichteinmal grüßen...


----------



## JePe (26. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Gauland ist nicht Trump.



Stimmt, Gauland ist nicht Oberbefehlshaber. Find ich gut.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch hat Gauland viel mehr Klasse als Trump.



Kannst Du das mit Beispielen konkretisieren? Drei reichen mir fuer den Anfang.



Sparanus schrieb:


> "Wir werden sie jagen" gibt einen Aufschrei
> 
> Meint aber auch nur das selbe wie:
> "Wir werden sie vor uns her treiben"



Das ist das Erfolgs-, weil aufmerksamkeitsgenerierende Prinzip der AfD: Einen raushauen und es hinterher ganz anders gemeint haben. Frau Petry hat ja auch nicht wirklich Schiessbefehl gesagt. Nur _Schiessen_, _Schusswaffe_ & _Waffengewalt_. Was kann die Aermste denn schon dafuer, wenn das gemainstreamte, linksversiffte Gutmenschen wie mich triggert?

Falls Du mit "vor uns her treiben" politische Arbeit meinst - welche waere das? Again, drei Beispiele reichen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> (...)aber die Spitze der AfD ist ziemlich klug und wissen genau was sie da tun(...)



Dem zweiten Teil wuerde ich durchaus zustimmen, leider. Jedenfalls sollte Bjoern Hoecke als Professor fuer Geschichte eigentlich wissen, was er da sagt und tut. Was die Frage aufwirft: warum sagt und tut er es?


----------



## Rattan (30. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> .
> Auch hat Gauland viel mehr Klasse als Trump.



 Wo hat dieser alte Mann mit schlechten Zähnen und häßlichen Anzügen, der im Vorgestern lebt, denn Klasse ?





Sparanus schrieb:


> ...aber die Spitze der AfD ist ziemlich klug ...



Nein, das ist sie nicht.

Man muß sich nur mal z.B. ein Interview mit der Storch anschauen. Das ist inzesstdegenerierter alter Adel. Von 
Intelligenz keine Spur...

YouTube

YouTube

Weidel...
YouTube


Alles in Allem hat die Afd keine Anworten auf die heutigen Probleme, sie negiert sie sogar, s. Klimawandel...



...und das hier ist die Wählerschaft der AFD...YouTube


----------



## Tilfred (1. Dezember 2018)

Rattan schrieb:


> Wo hat dieser alte Mann mit schlechten Zähnen und häßlichen Anzügen, der im Vorgestern lebt, denn Klasse ?



Es geht um Einstein, richtig?



Rattan schrieb:


> ...und das hier ist die Wählerschaft der AFD...



Endlich jemand mit Niveau und Klasse! Welcher von den Söhnen bist Du?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Februar 2019)

Trump bzw die USA haben das Abrüstungsabkommen mit Russland bzgl atomarer Mittelstreckenraketen aufgekündigt. 
Killary! Killary! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2019)

Jetzt darf wieder hemmungslos aufgerüstet werden. Die Rüstungskonzerne jubeln.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt darf wieder hemmungslos aufgerüstet werden. Die Rüstungskonzerne jubeln.



Leider nix neues, die USA und Russland rüsten seit Jahren auf und das Geld dafür könnten sie eigentlich schon lange wo anders wo es deutlich wichtiger wäre einsetzen. Aber Hauptsache Trump und Putin können einen teuren Schwanzvergleich machen


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die ganz persönliche Meinung, dass das doch keinen Unterschied macht ob man jetzt eine Mittelstreckenrakete oder eine ICBM abschießt.
Daher kann man nur sagen, dass jede Atomwaffe eine zu viel ist und es keinen Unterschied macht welche Reichweite die Trägerraketen haben.

Leider hab ich auch keine Idee, wie man diese Waffe realistisch gesehen wieder von der Welt bekommt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die USA auch deshalb ausgetreten sind -- bzw. den Russen das Abkommen eh schon egal war -- weil das eben nur Russland und die USA betraf. Die Chinesen haben inzwischen so viele Mittelstreckenraketen, dass sie da eh führend sind und dem Abkommen eh nicht unterliegen.
Ich bin ja dafür, dass alle Atomwaffenstaaten ein Abkommen abschließen, um die Waffen endgültig zu beseitigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Trump bzw die USA haben das Abrüstungsabkommen mit Russland bzgl atomarer Mittelstreckenraketen aufgekündigt.
> Killary! Killary!



Das man Russland schon lange - auch vor Trumps Präsidentschaft - vorwirft, diesen Vertrag gebrochen zu haben, ist natürlich nicht relevant oder?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man Russland schon lange - auch vor Trumps Präsidentschaft - vorwirft, diesen Vertrag gebrochen zu haben, ist natürlich nicht relevant oder?



Konnte man Russland was nachweisen?
Und welche Strafe willst du Russland für den Vertragsbruch auferlegen? 
Daher finde ich solche Verträge auch albern, wenn es keinerlei Strafen für Vertragsbruch gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Konnte man Russland was nachweisen?



Nachweisen nicht, deshalb sagte ich ja auch, dass man es Russland vorwirft. Aber diese Vorwürfe wurde ja schon von der Regierung Obamas erhoben, also ist das ja nichts, was sich Trump ausgedacht hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und welche Strafe willst du Russland für den Vertragsbruch auferlegen?
> Daher finde ich solche Verträge auch albern, wenn es keinerlei Strafen für Vertragsbruch gibt.



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Vertragsstrafen. Allerdings finde ich es nur konsequent, wenn man - wie jetzt durch Trump geschehen - einen Vertrag beendet, von dem man überzeugt ist, dass er durch die Gegenseite nicht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Vertragsstrafen. Allerdings finde ich es nur konsequent, wenn man - wie jetzt durch Trump geschehen - einen Vertrag beendet, von dem man überzeugt ist, dass er durch die Gegenseite nicht eingehalten wird.



Wieso aber beenden? Wieso erweitert man den Vertrag nicht und holt auch alle anderen Atommächte mit ins Boot? Wäre meiner Meinung nach deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber diese Vorwürfe wurde ja schon von der Regierung Obamas erhoben, also ist das ja nichts, was sich Trump ausgedacht hat.



Vorwuerfe erheben ist das Eine, das Kuendigen von Vertraegen etwas voellig Anderes.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es nur konsequent, wenn man - wie jetzt durch Trump geschehen - einen Vertrag beendet, von dem man überzeugt ist, dass er durch die Gegenseite nicht eingehalten wird.



Ich finde es ziemlich bedenklich, wenn ein Individuum - das obendrein nicht die allerhellste Kerze auf dem Kuchen zu sein scheint - Vertraege von solcher Bedeutung aus einem Bauchgefuehl heraus mal eben kuendigt. Und auf Lagebewertungen seiner (Geheim)Dienste gibt er ansonsten ja eher nicht so viel, weshalb die Vermutung einer Laune nicht so voellig abwegig ist.

Und was genau ist _konsequent_ daran, Vertraege mit Iran und Russland aufzukuendigen, aber gleichzeitig dem kleinen dicken Raketenmann© den Bauch zu pinseln? Wenn es einen Vorwurf gibt, den Don Trumpeone sich wirklich nicht machen lassen muss, dann den dass er _konsequent_ handeln wuerde.

Wie sieht eigentlich sein Plan B aus? Hat er den? Hatte er ueberhaupt je einen Plan A? Oder handelt er sich _konsequent_ planlos durch seine Praesidentschaft, weil die ja bereits eine Errungenschaft an und fuer sich darstellt?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2019)

Nun sich gegen die Ratschläge von US Geheimdiensten zu stellen wäre oft gar keine schlechte Idee gewesen^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun sich gegen die Ratschläge von US Geheimdiensten zu stellen wäre oft gar keine schlechte Idee gewesen^^



Genau. Die Geheimdienste haben neue Infos für einen Anschlag.
Donald Trump: Ach, gehts mir weg.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2019)

Ach das war nur eine Anspielung darauf, dass die US Dienste oft eigene Interessen haben und nicht so ganz ehrlich sind


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2019)

Das ist bei Geheimdiensten ja so üblich.
Interessant ist aber eher, dass die den Kongress anlügen und keinen interessiert es.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2019)

Vlt. sollte man jetzt mal aufhören,

sich über diesen Kasper aufzuregen. 

In spätestens zwei Jahren ist der weg vom Fenster,

wenn die Chinesen den Geldhahn abdrehen,

ist Ruhe im Amiland.

Leider kapiert das keiner von den Trump-Wählern.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2019)

Meinst du mit den Importzöllen in China auf US Waren? Die gibt es doch schon lange und auch wenn sich das ganze etwas gelockert hat, das Minus in den USA hat bereits jeder gemerkt. Oder was genau hast du gemeint?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2019)

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob Trump dann weg sein wird. Die Demokraten versumpfen ja auch in sich selbst.
Sanders war ne gute Chance, aber man musste in der Führung der Demokraten ja unbedingt Clinton supporten.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Meinst du mit den Importzöllen in China auf US Waren? Die gibt es doch schon lange und auch wenn sich das ganze etwas gelockert hat, das Minus in den USA hat bereits jeder gemerkt. Oder was genau hast du gemeint?



Nein,

ich meine jetzt die Staatsverschuldung der USA gegenüber China.

Wollen jetzt die Chinesen ihr Geld zurück,

ist Amiland sofort Pleite.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Chinesen US Staatsanleihen abstößt und der Dollar ins Bodenlose fällt, sind die Chinesen aber auch sofort pleite, weil ja alles in Dollar gehandelt wird.
Daher sind eine Menge Staaten daran interessiert, dass der Dollar nicht zu schwach wird, bzw. dass andere Währungen nicht dagegen steuern. Daher wird der Euro ja auch von vielen Staaten bekämpft.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2019)

Die USA können nicht wirklich pleite gehen


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA können nicht wirklich pleite gehen



Aber die USA können zahlungsunfähig werden.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (9. Februar 2019)

Die meisten von Euch haben in Geschichte nicht richtig aufgepasst. Ein Fach namens Future wurde nicht angeboten.

Solange es Atomwaffen gibt, hält sich die Völkermetzelei in Grenzen, weil kein Land der Welt Bock auf einen Atomangriff hat. Hiroshima und Nagasaki mussten Bluten um Verkehrsunfall #2 zu beenden.

Ich im Kalten Krieg in Geschi, wurde gegen meinen Willen vom Lehrer befragt. Ich so, wisst Ihr, dann soll doch der Honecker dem Fidel Castro eine Pershing IV nach Coppacubaner jagen zu Sylvester.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2019)

Hugh!

Der Vollidiot erklärt den Nationalen Notstand an der mexikanischen Grenze und wird vor den Gerichten, die nächste krachende Niederlage einfahren!
Der Mann tut alles für seine Klientel, auch wenn er sich dabei als Einzeller verkauft, aber als Muschigrabscher und Putin Speichellecker ist das wohl wirklich die Realität.
90% der amerikanischen illegalen Einwanderung finden über legale Visas statt, bei denen die Leute einfach danach nicht wieder in ihr Herkunftsland zurückreisen, aber man hat einen nationalen Notstand an der Grenze und demnächst einen Krieg gegen den Iran, den man den nächsten geplanten Holocaust vorwirft. Was für Affen!
Donald Trump will Nationalen Notstand an Grenze zu Mexiko erklaeren - SPIEGEL 
ONLINE

Wie 35-40% einer einigermaßen gebildeten Nation im internationalen Maßstab solch einem Vollidioten hinterherlaufen können, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben, aber das gleiche kann man hier ja auch von Hitler und der AfD ableiten, die Leute werden es glaube ich nie lernen, zuviel absolute Dummheit scheint in einem Teil der Bevölkerung angeboren zu sein!


----------



## Don-71 (17. Februar 2019)

Die EU sollte mal schnell über ein Gesetz nachdenken, dass jegliche Erlöse aus Dienstleistungen, sofort dort zu versteuern sind in der EU, wo sie generiert werden, mal sehen, ob der Idiot im Weißen Haus dann immer noch so scharf auf Autozölle ist.

Handelsstreit: Deutsche Autoindustrie warnt vor neuen US-Zoellen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2019)

Die EU ist in ihrer heutigen Form eh ein absolut halbgares Konstrukt, was erwartest du, was der Laden tun kann.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Februar 2019)

Der Laden sorgt dafür, dass es bis jetzt noch keine Zölle gab und das es für die USA wesentlich unangenehmer werden könnte als ihr "Handelskrieg" mit China.
Das BIP des EU Binnenmarktes ist größer als das der USA und fast doppelt so groß wie China, wenn Deutschland alleine wäre, hätte Trump schon längst gehandelt.

Allerdings bin ich innerlich soweit, das man an Trump und seiner Administration ein Exempel statuieren sollte, nur glaube ich nicht das die EU schon dazu bereit ist, um richtig hart zurückzuschlagen.

Es gibt einige Sachen, wo man die USA praktisch lahmlegen könnte, aber das wäre wohl dann doch etwas hart.

Die USA stellen z.B. seit über 30 Jahren keine hochwertigen Industriemaschinen mehr her, alles was bei denen an hochwertigen und neuen Industriemaschinen in deren Werken herumsteht kommt zum absoluten Goßteil aus Europa und vor allen dingen aus Deutschland. Vielleicht schadet es ja der Sicherheit Europas und Deutschlands, Ersatzteile oder überhaupt hochwertige Industrieprodukte in die USA zu liefern. Die würden das keinen Monat durchhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2019)

Die EU ist wie eine Krebstherapie nach dem aktuellen medizinischen Stand.
Beschissen, aber notwendig. Nie würde ich daran denken auszutreten. 

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vergleich müssen wir aber nicht im Labor forschen um die EU zu verbessern.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Februar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die EU ist wie eine Krebstherapie nach dem aktuellen medizinischen Stand.
> Beschissen, aber notwendig. Nie würde ich daran denken auszutreten.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vergleich müssen wir aber nicht im Labor forschen um die EU zu verbessern.


Auch wenn ich die EU etwas positiver sehe, so finde ich es immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut die EU es schafft für Wasser auf den Mühlen der Kritiker zu sorgen. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Tja, das ist das Problem der EU. Letztendlich will jeder einzelne Staat nur seine Interessen durchsetzen. Was für die Gemeinschaft gut ist, ist egal.
Sieht man auch gut an der Brexit Debatte im britischen Parlament.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das ist das Problem der EU. Letztendlich will jeder einzelne Staat nur seine Interessen durchsetzen. Was für die Gemeinschaft gut ist, ist egal.


Das Problem ist auch der völlig abstruse Regulierungswahn der Bürokraten in Brüssel.
Einen Metzger oder Restaurantbesitzer solltest du besser nicht fragen, was der von der EU hält.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2019)

Die EU sorgt dafür oder versucht dafür zu sorgen, das es europaweite Standards gibt, was völlig in Ordnung ist, dass das die Leute die davon betroffen sind, anders empfinden geschenkt, ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie versuchen für alle auf dem Binnenmarkt die gleichen Bedingungen zu schaffen. Und wie immer bei Menschen, gibt es auch hin und wieder Fehler.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch der völlig abstruse Regulierungswahn der Bürokraten in Brüssel.
> Einen Metzger oder Restaurantbesitzer solltest du besser nicht fragen, was der von der EU hält.



Na ja, dass die Gurken gerade sein soll hat ja nichts mit dem Regulierungswahn der Bürokraten zu tun. Die Industrie will das so und hat Lobbyarbeit gemacht.
Das gleiche gilt für Karotten, Äpfel, Tulpen usw.
Im Grunde genommen ist alles nur Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie versuchen für alle auf dem Binnenmarkt die gleichen Bedingungen zu schaffen. Und wie immer bei Menschen, gibt es auch hin und wieder Fehler.


Das ist jetzt entweder eine Lüge oder schlicht einseitige Interpretation.^^

Die EU ist mitschuld daran, dass kleine und mittelständische Betriebe im Lebensmittelhandwerk seit Jahren systematisch den Bach runter gehen.
Kleinere Fleischer und Bäckereibetriebe werden mit absolut abstrusen Auflagen regelrecht abgestraft, die das entweder finanziell oder organisatorisch (oder beides) einfach nicht stemmen können und daran zu Grunde gehen. Diejenigen, die davon profitieren sind maßgeblich nicht die "kleinen", sondern eben die ganz Großen. Also die, die mehr Steuern umsetzen können, weil sie mehr Einnahmen generieren. Ein Clemens Tönnies freut sich über sowas, weil die EU ihm die Konkurrenz auf regionaler Ebene praktisch ausradiert, während der umweltbewusste Käufer, der z.B. gerne nachhaltig produziertes Fleisch kaufen möchte (eben vom regionalen Schlachter) de facto fast keine andere Wahl bleibt, Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung zu kaufen.

Besonders ragt ja einer der immer wieder genannten Gründe für die Wahl eniger Briten für den Brexit heraus, nämlich die Fangquoten für Fischer, die ja an sich den Artbestand gewährleisten sollen, also an sich nichts verwerfliches; Aber die Briten dürfen eben weit weniger fischen, als die Franzosen und das ist nunmal für selbstständige Fischer existenzgefährdend. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, dass die Gurken gerade sein soll hat ja nichts mit dem Regulierungswahn der Bürokraten zu tun. Die Industrie will das so und hat Lobbyarbeit gemacht.


Ich nenne es eine Mischung aus "Wahn"  (aus vielleicht durchaus auch gut gemeinten Gründen, aber auch Ahnungslosigkeit und einseitiger Betrachtungsweise) und Lobbyismus seitens der Großhändler. Setzen nunmal wesentlich mehr Umsatzsteuer ab, der kleine, regionale Metzger oder Bäcker hat da wirtschaftlich keine Bedeutung.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber die Briten dürfen eben weit weniger fischen, als die Franzosen und das ist nunmal für selbstständige Fischer existenzgefährdend.



Es ist aber genauso existenzgefährdend wenn der britische Fischer soviel Fischen kann wie er meint zu brauchen und damit dann seine Lebensgrundlage überfischt und so irgendwann garnichts mehr fangen kann, weil schlicht kein Fisch mehr da ist.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2019)

> Die EU ist mitschuld daran, dass kleine und mittelständische Betriebe im Lebensmittelhandwerk seit Jahren systematisch den Bach runter gehen.
> Kleinere Fleischer und Bäckereibetriebe werden mit absolut abstrusen Auflagen regelrecht abgestraft, die das entweder finanziell oder organisatorisch (oder beides) einfach nicht stemmen können und daran zu Grunde gehen. Diejenigen, die davon profitieren sind maßgeblich nicht die "kleinen", sondern eben die ganz Großen. Also die, die mehr Steuern umsetzen können, weil sie mehr Einnahmen generieren. Ein Clemens Tönnies freut sich über sowas, weil die EU ihm die Konkurrenz auf regionaler Ebene praktisch ausradiert, während der umweltbewusste Käufer, der z.B. gerne nachhaltig produziertes Fleisch kaufen möchte (eben vom regionalen Schlachter) de facto fast keine andere Wahl bleibt, Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung zu kaufen.



Kannst du das irgendwie untermauern?
Da ich kommunalpolitisch aktiv bin und durchaus im permanenten Austausch mit selbständigen Handwerken aller Art stehe, auch Metzgern, kann ich das so nicht bestätigen!

Genauso deine Aussage zu den Fangquoten von Briten und Franzosen, belege das bitte, mir erscheint sie absolut haltlos.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist aber genauso existenzgefährdend wenn der britische Fischer soviel Fischen kann wie er meint zu brauchen und damit dann seine Lebensgrundlage überfischt und so irgendwann garnichts mehr fangen kann, weil schlicht kein Fisch mehr da ist.


Die Fangquoten der EU verfehlen in der Form aber ihr Ziel, nicht nur die Bestände der Fische zu sichern sondern auch für mehr Wettbewerb im Fischereisektor zu sorgen. Wie soll das gehen, wenn in England Fischer vor dem Ruin stehen, während sich z.B. die Franzosen eine Goldene Nase verdienen dürfen?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso deine Aussage zu den Fangquoten von Briten und Franzosen, belege das bitte, mir erscheint sie absolut haltlos.



Dürfte unter anderem um Dinge wie das hier gehen:

Muschelkrieg: Fischer bekaempfen sich im AErmelkanal - WELT


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du das irgendwie untermauern?
> Da ich kommunalpolitisch aktiv bin und durchaus im permanenten Austausch mit selbständigen Handwerken aller Art stehe, auch Metzgern, kann ich das so nicht bestätigen!
> 
> Genauso deine Aussage zu den Fangquoten von Briten und Franzosen, belege das bitte, mir erscheint sie absolut haltlos.


Ich weiß aus erster Hand, was EU-Auflagen für selbstständige Metzger anrichten können.
Mein Vater und Onkel sind welche, leiten den Betrieb in zweiter Generation, jetzt seit über 20 Jahren, seit gut 40 Jahren sind beide Meister, beide kennen branchenbedingt natürlich auch 'ne Menge anderer Fleischer. 
Einer dieser Kollegen hätte seinen Laden fast dicht machen können, weil viel zu viele Keime in der Eismaschine gefunden wurden. 
Warum hatte er so viele Keime in der Eismaschine?
Weil irgend' ein Fuzzi von Lebensmittelkontrolleur ihm aufgetragen hatte, einen Auffangbehälter für das abfließende Wasser zu installieren. Sei Vorschrift aus Brüssel, wurde argumentiert. Gesagt, getan, bei der nächsten Kontrolle waren die Grenzwerte für die Keime überschritten, drastisch. Und zwar, weil sich in dem Auffangbehälter Keime gesammelt haben, die über das Rohr in die Maschine gelangt waren. Damit hatte er monatelang Fleisch auf Eis gelegt. Auch wenn niemand dran gestorben oder krank geworden ist, es drohte eine saftige Geldbuße, die er als regionaler Metzger auf dem Land natürlich - vorsicht Sarkasmus - sofort vollumfänglich bezahlen konnte.

Auch mein Vater muss sich seit gut über 15 Jahren immer wieder mit solchen Typen rumschlagen. Es werden Sachen verlangt, wie z.B. ein Sprengstoffmelder (!) im Fettabscheider oder dass Messer nicht mehr offen auf Tischen rumliegen dürfen ().
Und, ach ja, wie viele regionale Metzger kennst du noch, die selber schlachten dürfen und ihr Fleisch durchgehend _nicht_ aus Massentierhaltung beziehen?

Zu den Fangquoten hatte ich schonmal was geschrieben, das trifft es aber ganz gut: Sie forderten den Brexit am lautesten: Weshalb Britanniens Berufsfischer heute enttaeuscht sind | NZZ


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2019)

> Und, ach ja, wie viele regionale Metzger kennst du noch, die selber schlachten dürfen und ihr Fleisch durchgehend nicht aus Massentierhaltung beziehen?



Ich kenne einige davon, wie gesagt bin ich kommunalpolitisch aktiv im Norden der Region Hannover, hier sind überproportional viele Handwerker/Bauern in der NACHHALTIGEN Landwirtschaft und Lebensmittelindustrie ansässig und die Anzahl der Betriebe die von konventionell auf ökologisch/nachhaltig umsteigt, ist in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich gestiegen.
Die Probleme die du schilderst gibt und gab es schon immer und haben eigentlich sehr sehr wenig mit der EU zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit der deutschen Bürokratie vor Ort, obwohl es natürlich immer mal wieder Maßnahmen der EU gibt, die für Kleinunternehmer hinderlich sind.

In dem Bericht der NZZ ist eigentlich kein einziger Fakt über Quoten (Zahlen) enthalten, nur die subjektive Aussage eines britischen Fischers, das Franzosen und Belgier zu seinem leidwesen im Ärmelkanal fischen dürfen.
Gerade du, der so auf Nachhaltigkeit pocht, sollte sich allerdings Fragen, ob es zeitgemäß ist, das die britische Fischerreiindustrie 70% ihrer gesamten Fänge in die EU exportiert, hier erscheint mir durchaus diskussionsbedarf und auch die Dummheit der britischen Fischer, das nach einem Brexit, für den sie einheitlich gestimmt haben, die EU diese Exportmengen oder sogar noch viel mehr (wenn man keine Quoten mehr hat) einfach zulassen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2019)

Nachhaltige Landwirtschaft? 
Landwirtschaft, ohne Flächenfraß, ohne Pestizide? Bauern, die ihre Ware auch wirklich auf Wert verkaufen können und nicht verbilligt produzieren müssen?

Genauso selbstsändige, regionale Fleischer, die noch selbst schlachten. Gibt's eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr, die Auflagen für eine Schlachtlizenz sind viel zu hoch. Da brauchst du nämlich sehr, sehr viel Platz und eigene Hygienevorschriften, die kaum ein klassischer Metzger vom Lande einhalten kann.
So war's ja auch bei uns; über 50 Jahre lang wurde selber geschlachtet, Vieh aus nachhaltiger Zucht erworben, nie qualitative Probleme, nie hat der Veterinär etwas bemängelt.
Bis irgendwann ein Typ vom Gesundheitsamt daherkam und meinte, das Schlachthaus sei zu klein. Vorgabe aus Brüssel, es müssen bestimmte Vorschriften eingehalten werden. 

Was Fangquoten angeht, musst du auch mal das große ganze sehen. Wer fischt denn die Küsten Afrikas leer, weil die Fangquoten in Europa dermaßen verschärft wurden?


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die EU ist mitschuld daran, dass kleine und mittelständische Betriebe im Lebensmittelhandwerk seit Jahren systematisch den Bach runter gehen.
> Kleinere Fleischer und Bäckereibetriebe werden mit absolut abstrusen Auflagen regelrecht abgestraft, die das entweder finanziell oder organisatorisch (oder beides) einfach nicht stemmen können und daran zu Grunde gehen. Diejenigen, die davon profitieren sind maßgeblich nicht die "kleinen", sondern eben die ganz Großen. Also die, die mehr Steuern umsetzen können, weil sie mehr Einnahmen generieren. Ein Clemens Tönnies freut sich über sowas, weil die EU ihm die Konkurrenz auf regionaler Ebene praktisch ausradiert, während der umweltbewusste Käufer, der z.B. gerne nachhaltig produziertes Fleisch kaufen möchte (eben vom regionalen Schlachter) de facto fast keine andere Wahl bleibt, Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung zu kaufen.



Das ist aber wieder Lobbyismus.
Bei uns werden große Landwirtschaftliche Betriebe bevorzugt und bekommen mehr Fördergelder. Also je mehr Tiere ich halte, desto mehr Geld kriege ich.
Das bedeutet wiederum, dass immer mehr Tiere zusammengepresst werden um noch mehr Gelder zu bekommen.
Sinnvoller wäre es Nachhaltigkeit zu fördern. Macht aber keiner.
Man muss das eben ändern aber das wird mit einer CDU vorstehender Regierung nicht passieren.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Februar 2019)

> Nachhaltige Landwirtschaft?
> Landwirtschaft, ohne Flächenfraß, ohne Pestizide? Bauern, die ihre Ware auch wirklich auf Wert verkaufen können und nicht verbilligt produzieren müssen?



Ja genau das, und die sind hier in der Gegend äußerst erfolgreich, die Anzahl der Hofläden mit nachhaltigen Produkten hat sich verdoppelt und steigt ständig und wird von der Bevölkeung sehr gut angenommen.
Gerade auch kleine und mittlere Schlachtereien erleben zumindestens bei uns wieder einen Aufschwung. Ich habe gerade mit einem ökologischen Schweinezüchter mit Schlachterei gesprochen, der keine Kunden mehr annimmt, sein Geschäftsmodell beruht darauf das jedes Schwein schon im Ferkelalter an Famillien verkauft wird und diese bei der gesamten Aufzucht dabei (besuchen) sein können. Er muss erstmal expandieren um mehr Kunden annehmen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2019)

Naja wir sollten die EU nicht für etwas haten, das wahrscheinlich auch ohne sie gekommen wäre. Auch ein wichtiger Punkt, wenn man die EU kritisiert.


----------

